# NORTHERN IRELAND GIRLS PART 5



## Martine ჱܓ

​
[fly]*Happy*  Ladies xx[/fly]


----------



## Angie Baby

hi everyone welcome to our new home  first one to post on it 

thanks so much to everyones good wishes cant believe tomorrow is the big day though havent had much time to think about it all day as i landed into work to get a spot audit get one every year and couldnt believe it was today it was the last thing i needed before test day tomorrow but thankfully it went really really well and got to go home early.

my stomach is in knots about tomorrow as soon as i wake up i will be straight to the loo to do the test, symptons at the minute are sore boods heart burn still few twinges not as much and every night i am waking up round the same time and my stomach seems to make strange noises at that time like gurgling noises weird!!

betty i will be thinking of you good luck, Lia hang on in there not long now.

positive thoughts to everyone going through treatment or waiting


----------



## betty-77

Hello,

don't think i've ever posted so early on a new thread     Angie funny the 2 girls testing tomorrow are 1st 2 to post eh  

Angie / Lia how you feeling??  i feel sick as anything, my nerves are wrecked.  bought 2 1st response tests today.  i am tempted to do a sneaky tonight??

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

I can imagine how nervous you both are.  I feel sick at the thought of testing and I've still got tomorrow to go    Have myself convinced it hasn't worked though but maybe thats just self-preservation. 

Betty - you'd imagine testing a few hours early wouldn't do any harm but I still don't think I could

Hope you both manage to get a decent nights sleep and have everything crossed for you both


----------



## betty-77

hi Lia,

thats my thinking......whats in a few hours?  dont think dh is having any of it though    i feel so confused today just no idea how i should be feeling and symptoms are so random could be strong af signs or strong pg so bring on this pg test........  i really hope we are the start of the BFP's for the ni girls in '09


----------



## Sue30

Hi there 

Just want to wish Betty and Angie all the best for tomorrow! I will be     for BFP news tomorrow morning!!

Lia - hang in there for another day xox

Sue


----------



## Babyrocks

Good luck to Angie and Betty for tomottow


----------



## galaxy girl

Also thinking of Betty and angie for tomorow and Lia on friday!

Tektron. Sorry about the fert rates - same thing happened to us on our last ICSI. What the other girls say though is right. It only takes one. I'm   fo you for the development of those embies!!

Hey SQ!! So pleased things are moving for you with Origin. I'm going to Nottingham in March. Am v nervous and doing way to much comfort eating! I hate the cold.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## holly01

to the testers over the next few hours!
i have to admire u all for not caving in and testing early as we did 2 days early and got our BFP!!
i so hope this is the start of the 09 bfp's for us all   

Hi to everyone else thinking of u all while i lurk..............


----------



## betty-77

question for all you girls ??

If i tested tonight and got a bfp would it be a true reading??  Is it only a negative that might change by next morning to a positive and not other way about??

Betty xx


----------



## glitter girl

NI Girls part 5 already   , we do some   on here!!!!!!!

Betty, I reckon the result would be accurate if it did come up positive,   to all you girls. Have to admit Im feeling nervous for yous   , thinking of you all


----------



## shaz2

hey girls 

betty angie an lia im so excited and nervous for use. .my fingers are crossed an im prayin away for use all...heres to 3 big bfp...xxx


----------



## emak

Hi girls
Just wanted to wish Betty and Angie all the best for tomorrow ,and Lia for Friday.I will be keeping you all in my    bring on the         its long overdue on ere.
Tetkron ,as the other gals have said it only takes one lovely wee embie ,  that your 3 do well over the next few days.
Girls thanks for all your kind words over the past few days.....im feeling a bit better than i did on Monday BUT not exactly on top of the world iykwim.Im just trying to get on with things.I am really starting to miss not having my Mum around could really be doing with one of her hugs right now ,but im living in hope that she may return home in about 6 weeks ,will just have to wait and see.
The spray is grand but not looking forward to the jabs.Think i start them on 5th March ,i was planning to do them at night but the lovely nurse who we had our preplaning app with advise me to do it in the morning something to do with getting a full days "worth" of the last jab iykwim,so morning it is!!
Gonna go catch you all later.
Emma   xxx


----------



## shaz2

hey emma,

jus noticed harleys got big...hes gorgeous.. 
dont worry about the jabs honestly im petrified of needles big big time and i was able to give myself them..the only one i couldnt do was the needle one the nite b4 ec, i went to gt james street and they did it...lol...im thinking away about u and have done wee novena for u as well. ..fingers crossed your doing well so far so keep it up.... 

hey to everyone else.... 

sharon  xx


----------



## Cate1976

Good luck to Angie and Betty for tomorrow.

Tekron: Hope your 3 embies do well during the next couple of days.

Emak: I was told to do stimm jags in the morning as well.

I'm still ok, no sign of the mood swings yet but it was about 10/11 days in that they started last time.


----------



## Ladyhex

evening Ladies 

Tekron fingers crossed   

Angie and Betty good luck for tomorrow    

sorry just a wee quick visit 

Night Ladyhex xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Sorry ladies 

had to post again as i seen i was the first on the second page 

  

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Lia, Ange and Betty, im soo glad I got on this computer before the big day arrived (and lia fri), my new kitchen has taken over my life, dust and dirt everywhere , my laptop was buried under a pile of junk and this is the 1st I've got on, I kept thinking wonder have any of them tested early .

Anyway,        for a    for all, you are so brave, hope you get a bit of shut-eye tonight and the morning brings with it news of joy .  Good luck girlies.  BP.


----------



## Ladyhex

for you ladies on 2ww   

Ladies have any of you seen the website www.IVFcliniclondon.com

Ladyhex xx


----------



## shaz2

good luck girls for the morning...xx


----------



## shaz2

can anyone help me??  

ive lost and forgotten my password to change my profile any one no how to go about finding this...lol??


----------



## Angie Baby

hello everyone, im up very early couldn sleep and dh was awake too so needed the loo so decided to do a test becuase i was so anious. test done about an hour ago and its a ........................................              !!!

cant beleive it we are over the moon i am so happy, its such a wonderful feeling knowing our baby is inside. its been a hard 4 years but we have finally made it, just   for a healthy 9 month pregnancy now.

i feel realyy fortunate that it has worked!

thank you so much for all your good wishes this web site really is so supportive

betty looking forward to hearing your news and hope that 2009 is a good year for lots of  .


----------



## betty-77

Morning all    ^

Well 3 pee sticks later, the 1st one sneakily done yesterday evening and then 2 this am about 1hr ago - and i have my long awaited much prayed for                                        
We are so excited words cannot describe how happy we are.  heres praying for a happy 8 months to come.

Angie i am soooooooooo delighted for you - Congratulations

Lia everything crossed for you for tomorrow (unless you do a sneaky today of course)

Thanks to everyone for all your support and good wishes throughout my tx.

Betty & DH


----------



## Sue30

OHH MYYYY GOODNESSSSSSSSS!!!!! YYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I was so nervous/excited for you both when I woke up this morning  - 

ANgie & Betty -      - congratulations - its   - yippeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and lots and lots of


----------



## Babypowder

OMG girls well done, im sooooooooooooooo excited and happy for you both, im off today and as soon as I woke I was on checking 

  for you you have a healthy and happy 8mnths,  this is it for the 2009 girlies, As a felow tubeless woman, your living proof that IVF can work 

 to you both and significant others .

                   Babypowder.


----------



## lia.g

Angie and Betty - what brilliant news to wake up to      Congratulations to you both on your      I'm delighted for you both and wish you a healthy, happy 8 months ahead xo


----------



## Babyrocks

Wow Angie and Betty what excellent news!!! So so thrilled for you both!!! Best wishes


----------



## weeza82

OMG, that was excruciating, having to read from the first post all the way down the second page..... but OMG how worth it?? 

I am so delighted for you both Angie and Betty and hoping you have a happy, healthy and wonderful 8 months ahead of you both!!!





Wow, what a start to 2009! Still thinking and praying hard for all you girls


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Angie And Betty jsut had to post to say congratulatins to you both!!!   

I have been following your progress and I am so delighted yo both got there in the end

Good luck for the next 8 months for you both.

Lia.g good luck to you for tomorrow, hope your not feeling the pressure too much xo

Jelly b


----------



## EmerG

Angie and Betty congratulations, what brilliant news for you both, God just reading your posts this morning really brought it back to me what it felt like to get the BFP after the agony of the 2ww (we did our test at about 2am as well Angie - I'll never forget it!) 

Wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies, hope all goes well. 

Lia good luck for tomorrow, we have everything crossed for you. 

Emer


----------



## Ladyhex

LADIES THATS BRILLIANT NEWS........... 8 MONTHS TO GO 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Lesley08

Many congratulations to Angie and Betty what a great Valentines weekend for you both.

Good luck to you Lia for tomorow.

Lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

WOO HOO           

FANTASTIC NEWS LADIES              


Heres to plenty more  for all of us in 2009.

                                          .

Lia        to you, stay strong


----------



## lia.g

Well girls after all the good news this morning it looks like it wasn't to be for us this time round.  AF arrived with a vengance so I didn't even make it to test day      Actually, sad as it is I knew deep down it hadn't worked and I guess it was a long shot with lining not being thick enough.

Still, we're going to be positive and look forward to our next FET.  On that subject, does anyone know how long you have to wait before having further FET?  And if we paid for initial IVF do we have to pay for FET?  (We're at top of NHS waiting list now so I'm a bit confused as to whether NHS pay for FET as we don't need full IVF or do we get frozen on NHS list and pay for FET ourselves?)  Any advice would be appreciated and thanks to everyone for their support on this journey so far!


----------



## yellazippy

_*OMG Like Weeza i read from the first page the tension was maddening!!!*_

CONGRATULATIONS BETTY & ANGIE         

_*Lia stay strong mrs we`re all rooting for you    

Yella*_


----------



## Ladyhex

Lia    

Ladyhex xx


----------



## yellazippy

Oh Lia 

I`m so sorry my heart goes out to you    

Thinking of you and your DH be strong for each other

All my love and best wishes 

Yella


----------



## Lesley08

So sorry Lia you have a great positive attitude, take care.

lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

Lia  

Im so sorry it wasnt your time this time, Ive been there myself and I know how heartbreaking it can be    .

Im not sure about FET but im sure some of the others may be able to help. Im sure youre not up to ringing RFC to ask but maybe you could e.mail them to ask when youre feeling a bit stronger, hope you get some answers soon .

If you ever want a wee chat, im here anytime, take care of yourself


----------



## MISSY97

CONGRATULATIONS BETTY  & ANGIE


----------



## weeza82

Lia       thinking about you and your DH   sorry that it wasn't to be this time


----------



## shaz2

hey congratulations  betty and angie
        
im so pleased for use, i was excited this morning thinking about use...fantastic valentines for u both...xx


----------



## shaz2

lia     to you and ur dh   i really do feel for use both, stay strong for each other, god bless...xx


----------



## Angie Baby

betty congrulations!!

Lia, im so sorry to here your news you seem positive which is a good, i will be thinking of you .

thanks to everyones good wishes me a dh are still in limbo that we got a bfp told family and close friends today so really happy!


----------



## Babypowder

Lia hunny i'm soo sorry for your news,  , im glad you can go again for FET and your positive about that, hope you get all the info sorted and don't let them off light with regards to your linning next time, make them pull their finger out.

Stay strong, your in my thoughts.


----------



## betty-77

Lia - PM for you


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,

I just wanted to say thankyou for all your lovely messages, its very surreal to think this is all for me, its a really strange feeling.  We told those who knew of our IVF journey today and everone is delighted for us.  Obviously everyone is being very cautious as it is so early.  We are on cloud 9, cannot describe my feelings today.  Angie has is sunk in with you at all?

Betty xx


----------



## Sue30

Lia - I am so sorry to hear your news    

You have been through so much these past few months - you and your DH deserve more than this!



Sue


----------



## Sue30

Nothing like a few afternoon    to make you feel rough ... ehh Loopy


----------



## galaxy girl

Lia so sorry to hear your news. As far as I know the NHS go will be a FET if you are top of the list and still have more than 3 frosties. Hope you feel strong again soon.

Congrats Betty and Angie!


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> As I said ladies i am so hungover as i was drinking from 3pm yday til 2 last night  with ppl from work....
> 
> LOOPY, sorry but I'm , . Hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## emak

OMG What brill news
BETTY and ANGIE congrats to you both you soooooooooooo deserve it .What a great start to 2009.
              
I am delighted for you both


----------



## emak

Lia ,what can i say hun.....im soooooooooooo sorry.Keep strong your turn WILL come im sure of it.


----------



## Cate1976

Lia:      to you and your DH. Take time out to recover. Sorry I can't help with your questions about funding. Someone will knwow though.

Angie & Betty: Huge congratulations to you. Hope you both have healthy pg's.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Loopy,  ,

Sounds like your'e in for a night of   and   , If your D.P gets his way  , Men eh!!!!!!!!!!

All's good with me  Been off work this week for mid term, the days dont be long going in ., at least I got my housework done, needless to say D.P had only one thing on his mind  ,   . On a more serious note though Im happy to say D.P went back to work today after being sent home on Monday, such a relief, I pity anyone who has to face threat of job loss  .

Nothing worse than the ole hangover, hope your'e recovering


----------



## shoppingqueen

Congratulations Angie & Betty!!!

So so sorry for you Lia - know how hard today must have been for you

Love S
xxx


----------



## sara1

Lia -     to you and DH at this difficult time.  Take some time for yourselves now to recover.  I hope and pray that it will be your turn someday soon.


----------



## sara1

Angie and Betty - what great news for you both.  I hope you are letting your DH's spoil you rotten. 

Hi to everyone else.  I'm sorry for no other personals at the mo but I haven't been on here all week and there is so much to catch on!!!  You ladies sure can talk. 

I hope tx is going well for everyone that is going through it at the minute.  

All quiet here on the adoption front - just waiting to be allocated our Social Worker to begin our Home Study.

Will try to keep up to date from now on.  Talk Soon,
Sara


----------



## crazykate

just a quick look in on you all to see how our 2ww ladies got on.

Lia - I'm so very sorry hun it's completely devastating for you both I'm sure.  I think you have to have 3 AFs before you can start again but I'm not so sure about the other part of your question.  Would you email Dr. Williamson at the Royal she's usually fairly good at responding even if it's not right away - i can pm you her address if you like      Take care xx


Betty and Angie - well well the long awaited/overdue   congratulations ladies - a very happy and healthy 8 months to go - all the very best ladies.

Pop back later if I get a chance - this work thing is awful and worse when you can hardly keep your eyes open  

Take care all - Kate


----------



## Tektron

Lia, I'm very sorry to hear your news,    to you and your DH, and   that it will be your time soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Tektron

Betty and Angie, thats fantastic. Congratulations on your  . I'm sure you and your DH's are thrilled - if not a little bit shell shocked!

Thanks to all of you for your messages about the embies. I think I have got my PMA back. You are absolutely right, it only takes one, and I had two lovely embies put back where they belong this morning! I have told them over and over again to snuggle down in the big duvet Mama made for them earlier - having a thick lining is seeming like a good thing right now. They were both Grade B, one 5 cell and one 6 cell, and although we were hoping for 8 cell, the embryologist said they were looking good and defo heading the right direction  . Onto the 2WW for me - I have no idea how I'm going to stay patient.

Off for a snooze now - I am going to take the absolute mick out of being told to take it easy!!!!

T.


----------



## mollycat

girlies....

Lia.... I'm so so sorry hun, really my heart goes out to you and its upset me no end. sending you lots of cuddles and hugs up to ballymoney for you  

Angie and Betty congratulations on you   take it easy girls and remember to rest up loads  

sorry Ive not been online much girls...i was made redundant on Monday....feeling a bit numb. i know Ive got my up and coming tx to think about but it don't half put pressure on the finances....

take care all and big hugs xox


----------



## Babypowder

everyone, ack girlies, some of us are all over the place at the min aren't we , Mollycat, sorry to hear about your job, we just found out too that my DP might be getting paid off, business is defo slow where he works .

As they say........some people walk in the rain............others just get wet.

I had a mini meltdown yesterday regarding the waiting, posted on the waiting list thread, some days are worse than others, but thank god for this site, the   and advice has picked me up again and I am going to win this battle, I put things in perspective and thought I've waited this long and as Glitter said ride the storm, it'll be worth it in the end   , I repeted my saying that I try to go by......accept the things you cannot change, have the strenght to change the things you can, I know I can't change the waiting list .

So here's some     to my fellow FF, thanks for being here and my ,   are with you no matter what stage of this journey. BP. x

Ps. Valentines tomorrow, plenty of     to all   .


----------



## glitter girl

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY LADIES


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Ladies 

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY LADIES    

HOPE THERE WILL BE LOTS OF      

    


Ladyhex xx


----------



## lia.g

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts.  Its been a difficult few days but I'm feeling much better today and determined to have a positive attitude towards starting FET again in a few months.

Spoke to my accupuncturist who was lovely.  He told me that theres lots he can do in the next few months to make sure my lining is nice and thick next time and says "we will make babies"   

Mollycat - really sorry to here about your job.  Never a good time but I'm sure it was the last thing you needed with tx coming up.  Hope your doing ok  

Betty and Angie - hope you're both keeping well 

Tektron - best wishes for the 2ww  

Big    for all those frustrated by the waiting lists and everyone about to start tx or going through tx.

Happy valentines to all  

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Valentine's Day?? Started 0145 ringing out of hours dr cos DH wasn't well, they thought Gastric Flu. I went back to bed cos DH said he'd be ok. While I was still asleep, DH had rung again about 0600 and said he wasn't any betetr, again dr said Gastric flu. I had lie in and got up 1030 and had to ring out of hours again cos DH said he had pain on right side below rib cage, I thought appendix. Out of hours said for us to go to where they're based for him to see dr. Dr sent us home to get overnight bag for DH cos he thought is was appendicitus, ambulance turns up 1245 not nee nah type but transport type. I went to Erne with DH and left him when visting ended at 4. While I was waiting for bus home DH rings back and it is his appendix which is being taken out sometime tonight cos it's very inflamed. He phoned again about an hour ago, he's had the op and is feeling much better, hopes to be home Wednesday. House seems so empty without him though.


----------



## Babypowder

Ahh Cate   to you, hope your DH is feeling better soon, those appendix flare up very suddenly, good thing is though, the body doesn't need it, so your DH will be fine without it.


----------



## lia.g

Cate, hope your DH is on the mend soon.  Same thing happened mine a few years ago and he was home after 4 days although was pretty delicate for a bit after


----------



## holly01

Lia so sorry    good luck for ure fet   

congrats ladies on ure bfp's


----------



## Cate1976

Not long home from visiting DH, he's having ultrasound tomorrow on his gall bladder which is also inflamed. Depending on results of nthat, he could be home Tuesday. Hope he is cos I miss him and house seems empty without him.


----------



## Cate1976

DH is feeling much better now his appendix is out, bit sore from the op but was able to walk to the shop near the front door of the hospital and back to his bed. Just miss him so much.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Cate i really hope that your DH is feeling OK.I had a ruptured appendix and was caught just in the nick of time.....i was lying in bed for almost a week feeling awful and the doc's kept telling my Mum that it was constipation  then eventually they said they would admit me to hospital ,more just to keep my Mum quiet ,when there they discovered it had burst ,rushed down for emergency surgery.All was fine afterwards UNTIL we started trying to start a family ,thats when we discovered my tubes were blocked and the reason was the ruptured appendix ,as you can imagine i was quite annoyed when i found out ,i wonder if the doc had of done his job right at the time, would they have removed it before the poisin went through my body and damaged me   ,i really hope that his gall bladder is OK because i have also had that removed (yes girls i am a walking health disaster) and I'm telling ya when that flared up i have NEVER experienced pain like it.I will keep you both in my  .
Loopy i have to tell you I'm finding the spray pretty rough on the ole system  i have been an emotional wreck all week and i am NOT sleeping at all,i am getting about 2 hrs a night ,have any of yous girls that have been through this before suffered from insomnia due to the spray.I am finding things at work VERY stressful and the lack of sleep isn't helping.I have been weepy all week and have been soooooooooo close to walking out a few times.I have decided that i CANNOT put in another week like last week ,so if the insomnia continues I'm going to the doc to get a line to cover through all of tx.I can honestly say I'm am not coping at all ,I'm still in training at work so that is doing my head in and with tx on top of it I'm like a ticking time bomb (poor DH).My tx is the most important thing to both DH and i and i don't think i would have any probs getting a line for stress as its NOT a lie.I used to be such a confident ,out going ,happy girl now I'm the complete opposite   .I just hate feeling like this and just want to be the girl i was before infertility took over my life iykwim.
I'm sorry girls for the me ,me ,me post but i know that no one on ere will judge me for how i am feeling.As for work tomorrow I'm playing it all by ear ,if i have NO sleep again i honestly don't see the point in going in ,as i will be useless to them,will just have to wait and see.
Sorry for the lack of personals I'm just not up to it tonight.
Good luck to all of yous whatever stage you are at .....waiting or in the middle of tx.
Catch up later.
E  xxxx


----------



## shem

Hi ladies Just popping on to send my congratulations to Angie and Betty I wish you a happy healthy remaining 8 monthsLia Im so sorry it didn't work out for you I admire your positive attitude fingers crossed for the next FET  in the meantime take careShem xx


----------



## glitter girl

Evening all,

Cate, hope youre D.H is on the mend soon  to you, Im sure youre missing him loads .

Emak, sounds like youre having a hell of a time, Dont like the sound of that spray , I will beg them to let me do injections when my turn comes up. Think you should definitely go get thet sickline hun   .

Loopy, give Kerrie a wee ring, shes very helpful, at least you will know where you stand hun   .

Pink Tulip, if youre looking in I hope you are ok,   xxxxx

Hi to all you other girls, hope you all had a lovely weekend


----------



## shaz2

evening girls,

hope everyone had a good day yesterday.

lia how u feeling today chick? been thinking bout u all weekend. 

hows all the bumps doing?? 

loopy i no im hoping i get word this week for march tx. when we having a wee catch up?

emma im sending u a pm xx 

cate hope yer dh gets out home soon chick, i also has burst appendix in middle of shopping center 10 weeks b4 my wedding it was terrible i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy..xx

hey to everyone sorry if ive not mentioned everyone personally jus wanna send emak a wee mail here so gotta go...stay warm everyone...xx


----------



## Lesley08

Emma hope you are feeling more like your usual self soon     I think the emotional impact of the treatment and  stress combined is huge and its not surprising at all to be feeling so low. The only consolation is that it will eventually pass. Take care and try to go easy on yourself.

Cate will have to read a few pages nback to find out what happened to your DH but am guessing burst appendix - hope hes okay and you are over the shock! This happened to my sis years ago when she was at uni and she made a full recovery after giving us all a fright!

Loopy good to hear from you sounds like you and DH had a good night, my DH was working so it was a quiet one for me but we will make up for it at the end of the month as we are gooing to London to see Carmen at the Royal Albert Hall!!

Hope everyone has a good week  

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

DH's appendix didn't burst but he was in a lot of pain. He had it out last night but his gall bladder is inflamed so he's having ultrasound on that tomorrow and depending on results from that, he's hoping to be home Tuesday. Just miss him so uch, he rang me at 10 to say goodnight and after call was over, I had a little . Done whinge by message on ******** to my amazing friends from church and they sent lovely replies back. Got a few  from friends after church today. came close to  a couple of times.


----------



## Magnetica

Hi Ladies i have only come across this thread and have spent a while catching up on everyones happenings.

Firstly a massive CONGRATS to you bettie and angie. it was soooo lovely that a few of you were going through the exact same moment together.

LIA i am really soooooo sorry things did not work out for you this time and i hope that your next course of treatment will be the one for you.

My time is so far far away but its nice to follow other peoples experiences when you are going through the same journey.

I hope to get to know you all a little more personally and keep in touch through these challenging times.    

oxo


----------



## Tektron

Hi to All!    

Cate, sorry to read about your DH, hopefully things will settle down and he will be home to you tomorrow - although what a miserable way to spend Valentines  

Emak, you really sound like you are going through the mill right now. Off to the GP and get that sick line pronto.

Had a quiet w/end at home - still a bit terrified to move! Keep waiting for some kind of signal either way, but I guess thats just not going to happen. Still getting the twinges around my ovary that I've been having since ec. I am already on tenterhooks so I have no idea how I am going to last 2 weeks. 

Hope everyone else is keeping well.
T.


----------



## Jomag

Hi Girls

Do you mind if I join you?

I'm attending Origin in Belfast for ICSI.  Am on Progynova and hoping for transfer on 26th Feb.  Can't wait, and just hoping we will get two really good embies out of our 9 frosties!

Was lovely to see two BFP results for two of the lucky girls on this thread.  Must be an AMAZING feeling.

Hope everyone is coping well.  I was doing ok until the weekend and now I seem to have slipped into this aggitated, negative mood!  Help!!

I am also on the RFC waiting list for NHS but it is taking forever!  This is all so frustrating.


----------



## pepsika

Hi 
I'm very new here so I hope I'm doing this right.
My hubbie and I have been trying for 18mths and we've been to the city hospital were some test were carried out and we have now have been to the rvh a couple of times. I think I'm not ovulating, which is what I was first told in the city. The rvh have tested my hubbie and have carried out 21 and 28days blood tests on me and we are waiting on these results. Is anyone sort of in my situation, or have been in it and know what will happen next!? I'm so confused sometimes and the waiting is a nightmare, which I know isn't that long but it does get to you. Sorry for sounding so stupid!! I would just like to talk to people that know about this sort of thing. My close family only know, I haven't told my friends, I don't want to seem like a failure to them or get loads of pity, as most of my friends have children. But then again it may stop them constantly asking me when will we be starting a family. I'm running out of excuses to tell them. 
I hope this all makes sense.
Thanks for listening.
xx


----------



## lia.g

Emma - sounds like you're having a really tough time at the minute    I can totally understand how the stresses of work can have a negative effect on treatment so if you really feel you can't cope go see your GP and take the time off.  Getting a BFN has really made me get my priorities straight and some things are just more important than work.  Do whats best for you.  Hopefully when you start the injections your mood will start to lift.  The spray is just rotten  

Tektron - Hang in there!  

Loopy - great cause. One which I fully support  

Pepsika - Hi, welcome to FF.  It seems like so long ago since I first started out down the road of tests etc so I'm not exactly sure what happens next but I'd imagine your consultant will meet with you to discuss the results and how to proceed from here.  I'm sure some of the others will be able to help you better.  You'll get lots of support from the girls on here whatever journey you have ahead  

Jomag - Welcome to the thread as well and good luck with your tx  

Magnetica - thanks for your kind words and welcome to the NI Girls thread  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but just so many to keep up with on here now  

Lia xo


----------



## Jomag

Hi Pepsiki

I also don't ovulate and I found out that it was due to polycystic ovaries. AF is very irregular with that and sometimes absent completely.  You should check out the symptoms online to see if you recognise any of them.  In my case, DH also has an issue with motility etc which is why we have had to go down the route of ICSI. 

Due to my PCOS (polycystic overary syndrome), I was put on a drug called Clomid for a few months which helps you to ovulate.  However, this didnt work for me due to the severity of my condition.  However, lots of people have great success with it.  They can tell alot by your day 21 and day 28 bloods so wait until you hear back about them and your hubbies results.  Once they confirmed I wasnt ovulating they started me on Clomid right away... which is very exciting because you feel you are finally getting somewhere!

Origin clinic in Belfast can do some new test which can tell you were you are in your fertility life cycle, but as it is a private clinic you would have to pay for it.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cate1976

Pepsika: Welcome to FF. Hope you find it as supportive as I have. The waiting is frustrating.

Emak:      to you. I'd go to your gp and get sickline to cover rst of tx. I ddin't suffer from insomnia on Suprecur, got the mood swings though.

Lia: How are you and DH coping?

I have good news. DH is coming home tomorrow.


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Firstly i want to say a *MASSIVE* thank you to all of yous that have sent me Pm's and all your kind words of wisdom.The situation now is :
My doc has given me a line for 4 weeks (she offered 6 weeks) but has told me to come back if i want longer ,i will just wait and see how it goes ,i can honestly say that it is a huge relieve to not have to worry about work ,as yous have all said my tx is the most important thing at the moment and my doc agrees.She reckons cause I'm not sleeping and I'm so stressed that I'm running on Adrenalin and it could stop the drugs working properly ,who am i to argue with a professional.It felt like a HUGE weight had been lifted off my shoulders when i left the surgery and i even had an hours sleep this afternoon which was AMAZING  .My manager in work has been great as well so heres hoping the rest of my tx will be a lot calmer at least.
I want to say a big  to Pepsika and Jomag and welcome to FF ,I'm sure you will both find this site and everyone on it wonderful and very supportive ,as i would have been lost without these brill gals over the past year or so.
Cate what great news that your DH is coming home.I'm sure he must be feeling very tender at the moment ,but he is defo better at home rather than the hospital.
Lia how you doing Mrs? Theres me moaning on last night and you have been through sooooooo much yourself over the past few months sending you loads of      
Girls a wee quick question .What does Origin use to d/r is it the dreaded "spray" or injections? Just want to know for future reference....hopefully i wont be needing to go there for a couple of yrs but just want to know out of nosiness really. 
I have become an auntie today again, DH's sil had a wee girl a few hours ago ,their other baba is only 18mths  ,me thinks that she is going to be a very busy girl as her wee boy is a bit of a handful....god what i wouldn't do to be in that position.My other sil had a wee boy 3 days before Christmas and DH and I have been asked to be god parents which was nice.That means i am now god mother to 4 ,i just wonder will i ever just be the "mother" .I have to believe that i will and soon cause its the only thing that keeps me going sometimes.
Anyway I'm away for now chat to you all later and once again *THANK YOU*
Take care E xxxx


----------



## pepsika

Thanku all so much for replying. I hope i didn't annoy anyone as I know its only been 18mths for us and some have been waiting much longer. 
Its good to have somewhere to come to to let off some steam and get some advice.
Jomag sorry to hear about ur problems and that clomid didn't work for u.  I will let u know when i hear back from the rvh, hopefully it won't be much longer. 
many thanks again.
tc
x


----------



## Cate1976

Emak; Glad you've got sickline for work. Family getting pg is hard. My cousin got married 2 weeks after me and he and his wife have 2 LO's and my sister and her DF have 2 LO's as well, I'm really pleased for them but it has been hard at times.


----------



## Babypowder

Newbies, Pepsika and Jomag sent you some bubbles to get ya started .

Emak so glad you got sorted at GP its important that you rest, and the thing is majority of the time we're only a number at work, so you have to put yourself first.    to you.

Cate, glad your DH is doing better. 

Tekron    .

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well . BP


----------



## pepsika

Thanku Babypowder for the bubbles xx
If only i knew how to return them LOL


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak thats great you got a sickline (you can relax now)   As the girls have said you really need to think about TX now 

  pepsika and jomag welcome to NI thread ....everybody on here is really lovely and more than willing to help 
cate glad your DH is going out ....my mum had her's out a few years again (she said it was so sore)
lia.g hows you hun  
 Magnetica
Lesley how you keeping.......have been reading the other thread for all you pregnant ladies lol all you ladies are doing well 
loopy, shaz, crazykate, shem, glitter and everybody else ....sorry if i missed anybody 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning  Ladies 

Very quite on here this morning .......were is everybody   
Tekron   
Bp hows it going 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Jomag

Hi everyone

Thanks for the big welcome, this is a nice thread.

Emak - re your question on d/r with Origin.  I started ICSI in Sept with them and they used the Synarel spray.  The whole thing was put on hold because of OHSS but at least I managed to get 9 frosties in the freezer!  Now I am going through the process to prepare me for Frozen Embryo transfer (due ET next Thursday) and this time they used Suprefact injections for the d/r.  I didn't notice much difference between the two - they both made me feel tired and old!!  I guess they just use the cheapest supplier at the time.  I have been very impressed by the clinic so far, they have no waiting list which was a huge relief given the state of the RFC lists at the moment!  Expensive though!

Jo x


----------



## Magnetica

Good afternoon ladies and what a beautiful afternoon it is too. Its about time we got a little sunshine into our lives. Roll on the summer!!!!!

How are you feeling today Lia 

Pepsika - Welcome to FF i have only been on this site a few weeks and have found it very helpful. I too am infertile due to irregular periods all my life. I was on clomid for 9 months (apparently the usual time is 6) which did help regulate everything and stimulate ovulation. Sadly i did not get preggers through this treatment so i am now on the IVF waiting list. I have however been regular on my own now for 9 months but i fear my problem lies with egg release (my theory for what its worth) some of us just have difficulties without any real apparent reason  . I hope clomid works for you as it does for alot of women. Please keep us posted xxx[/color]

Jomay welcome to FF

Emak - Soooooooooo glad you went to your docs and got that sick line - who needs the stresses of work when going through such a critical time.... The sun has got its hat on so get out there and enjoy some relaxing rays  

hugs and kisses to everyone   

Laura oxo


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Lia. G 

Just read your message I am so sorry for you both!

I am glad to see you are still positive, I will be praying for you next time as my DH always says "good things will come to those who wait"!  I know sometimes I feel how much bloody longer can we wait......but it will be our turn soon!!

SB x


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all
Lia,I agree, it's great that your attitude is positive. You will get there despite this little set back. 
Latest news here is that I had my scan and blood tests this morning and just got a call from ARGC to say I could start stimms this evening. Great to get started. The clinic recommends drinking a litre of milk and 2 litres of water per day during stimms . I'm full already just doing that!!!
Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies  

Babyrocks - great that you're starting stimms. Wish you lots of luck with the rest of tx and with your liquid consumption  

Sunbeam - thanks for your kind words. Hopefully all this waiting will be worth it in the end  

Magnetica - thanks for asking. I'm getting there. Just trying to stay positive!

Emma - so glad you got your sick line.  Your Dr seems really supportive which makes all the difference.  Hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed now and can focus on the rest of your tx  

Sorry for the short post but hi to everyone else  

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

DH is home, has to take it easy, walks are ok so long as I'm with him. He's lying on settee watching tv and I've brought laptop downstairs so I can be in same room as him. I'm so glad he's home. he's going to be off work for at least 6 weeks though.


----------



## sunbeam

Hi welcome to all new members!

Emak congrats on the new arrival to your family!  One of my best friends and her husband had a baby boy in Oct last year.  They asked me and DH to be godparents.........it made us feel so special and now we are spoiling him rotten as his his fairy godparents!!!!!!!!! Im so glad you got sorted out with Gp.........AT THIS TIME YOU MUST LOOK AFTER YOURSELF!

Cate hows your DH.........hope he is feeling well!!!!!

SB


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone, there are so many people on here now i cant keep up with everyone! I think its just *Tektron* on 2ww at the minute so best of luck to you - how are you coping with it

Not really sure who is on tx at the mo, i Know *Emak* is and please look after yourself hun, you were so right in going to the docs as its so important to stay healthy and positive during tx. Always here if you need me so pm anytime, always thinking of you. *Cate* i think your started again too, hope its going well for you, glad your dh seems to be doing o.k, he will need looking after for a while to recover i'm sure. *Babyrocks*, sounds like you got good news today aswell, hope stimms goes well for you. Is anyone else on tx at the mo??

*Angie * - how are you doing? are you back at work?

Big welcome to the newbies - *Pepsika, magnetica, Jomaq * and everyone who has joined recently - i joined this site about a year ago and it has been such a great support network and has really helped me through my tx journey and all the waiting before too.

*Shaz2* how are you? not sure if you have started yet or not but it cant be long now, thinking about you,

*Loopyone * - how are you doing? any craic this evening? i havent seen pt around in a while.

*Lia*, i've been thinking about you loads i think you sound like you are doing so well i really admire you.

Big hello to everyone else, to name a few....*Yellazippy, Holly, babypowder, ladyhex, glitter*.........wow such a busy thread now its great!


----------



## Cate1976

DH is being well looked after by me. He's got to take it easy though. He's allowed to go for walks so long as I'm with him. If he tries to do too much I'll make Hitler look like a friendly cat.


----------



## sunbeam

PS Angie and Betty a big congrats from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great news girls!!!!!!!!!!!!

SB x


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Just a quickie to say  ,I hope i find yous all well.
Betty good to hear from you hun.......has your news sunk in yet      
Shaz it shouldn't be too long now til you start  sooner the better eh
Shopping queen good luck with ur tx ,you soooooooooo deserve a BFP after all you have been through.
Cate hows DH this morning    "you will make Hitler look like a friendly cat"
Me thinks that you Cate ,shopping queen and moi will all be going through tx at the same time ....my e/c is scheduled for 19th March what about yous??
Tektron hows the  treating you Mrs? What day are you testing ,I'm keeping everything crossed for you ,we need to keep up the PMA on ere.
Well girls remember i said i was suffering from insomnia ......it has got NO better ,i seem to wake bang on *2am* ,it is just horrible at least i don't have to go to work but it seems to be catching poor DH has been waking around 3am and he has to work . I am still feeling very weepy and had a rotten day yesterday but i suppose the tiredness isn't helping matters ,i just can't wait til i start the jabs to see if these horrible side effects pass.I watched that Will Smith movie last night "seven pounds" i would really recommend it but it is a real tear jerker "doesn't take much at the moment)  just make sure that you have your Kleenex ready  .
I'm heading into town later i have a new baby niece to shop for ,i just love shopping for wee girls the stuff in the shops is soooooooooo beautiful think i might treat myself as well ,i haven't bought any new clothes in ages(3 weeks) but don't be telling DH   .
Catch up with you all later.
E xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

loopy, crazycate,holly, glitter,yella and babypowder and everybody else 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Sue30

Morning

I was wondering if anyone has had a private consultation with Dr Williamson (but not at Origin) and if so could you let me know where? I have a friend who is quite young and has ovulation issues, isn't at the point in her life where she is ready for treatment and would like to see a Lady Doctor.

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Babypowder

Girls my big white envelope arrived , so heres the first of many questions..........Im going for bloods next Wed, so do I need to tell them Im comming or do you just turn up? do i need to phone today or anything to tell them I want to proceed with tx? just want to be sure.  BP


----------



## Cate1976

BP: Fantastic news, so pleased for you. DH and I just turned up for our appointment for bloods.

Emak: My ET is scheduled for 19th March round 1pmish. We're phoning at 9.30 am to make sure some embies have survived the thaw then getting 1025 bus which gets to Belfast at 1210 and it drops off just by the new bridge over the Westlink so we'll probably be at RFC for 12.30.

DH and I have been into town this morning as we had a couple messages to do. He's now at his computer course in the community house just across the park from us, I walked over with him and he's got orders to ring me when it's finished rather than walk back on his own. He's suffering with trapped wind though which he's prone to anyway but nurse did say it's likely to be worse after op.


----------



## Sue30

Baby Powder - that great news for you and your DH! Good luck with your treatment 

Cate - sorry to hear about your DH's little stint in hospital but glad to hear he is up and about and getting on with things - good attitude!! Hope you have him on the prunes - really help apparently after you get your appendix out!


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for that, he does have some apples and pears which he got from shop that sells really fresh fruit & veg.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, glad to hear your D.H is on the mend  . Trapped wind is definitely one of the side effects after an operation . I remember after I had operation for Ectopic pregnancy I suffered with it badly ( thought I was taking a heart attack it got so intense)  , nurse gave me peppermint tablets which really helped.


----------



## shaz2

hey hows everyone doing??..xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Shaz2, 

Hows things with you?


----------



## shaz2

hey gg, 

alls good, although i  thought id have got my letter for tx by now, ..still nothing..hows u??..x


----------



## Babyrocks

Babypowder. Yey!!!! Great news that you got your letter.

Cate, hope Dh is feeling 100% again soon. It's always nice to give them a bit of TLC when they're not well. That's what wives are for.
Anyway on day 2 of Stimms, back to the clinic this morning for full blood test and immune tests, got the call at 2pm when my bloods were back to say take 450iu of fostimon  and keep taking the aspirin and suprecur (Or my glue bag as DH calls it) 
Then went to  to the weirdest ever acupunture this afternoon  in Richmond . THis lady was out with her little measuring instrument and her surgical pen marking out the acupoints , then after inserting and twiddlin about 7-8 acupuncture needles, she gets out this chinese herb and puts little mounds of the herb on other acupoints on my belly just above the pelvic bone) She then set the mounds alight and did this about 4-5 times in each acu-point or meridian.Totally freeky. Believe it or not, I feel fantastic after it (i know ......weird) and I feel optimistic for the first time since starting this treatment. Up until now I've been feeling like we were going through the motions on this one and expecting the smae news as last time. Now I feel hopeful and that I've learnt alot from the last 2 cycles and maybe we understand better what we need to do to get a positive result. I;m doing all the right things, off work, chillin, taking the DHA, EPA fish oils, 2 litres of water, no caffeine, a litre of milk a day , no strenous exercise, so we have every chance!!!!!!!!

HI to Shaz, glitter girl, loopy one and everyone else out there!!!! Keep in touch


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies lookin 2 have a talk wit some 1 wit a bit of ivf knowlegde behind them lol


----------



## shaz2

hi lgs30

u have come to the rite place then,, some girls have been through it some going through it an some waiting de start it...lol...welcome to ff......xx


----------



## betty-77

hi lgs30, how are you?  Welcome to NI Girls.  Tell us a bit about yourself - have you started treatment yet?  There are loads of great girls on this site all with various different experiences.

Betty xx


----------



## lgs30

o thats gr8 wel am from londonderry/derry 31 past in jan lost 2 babies naturally about 6 years ago so its been a long road for us.Started my nasal spry on sunday thenmy injection on the 12/03/09 am attendin the royal .


----------



## shaz2

hi lgs and welcome,

im from derry as well, there is few derry girls on here im sure they will all introduce themselves in time. how u finding the nasal spray? have the royal explained everything to u or is there something in particular u want to no??...xx


----------



## betty-77

lgs, so sorry for your loss, i hope this is going to be your time    i've not got any experience of nasal spray as i was injections during downregging, but i hope your coping o.k as i've heard spray can be difficult for some people.  there are a couple of other derry girls who have just started ivf with rfc recently, i'm sure they will catch up with you.  anything you need just ask, someone can usually help


----------



## mollycat

girlies....

i hope your all doing really well, what ever stage you are on this roller coaster  

Ive been popping in to read the threads but haven't felt much like posting since loosing my job, its either gonna be a god send or a nightmare depending on how my tx goes  

welcome to ff lgs30, I'm due to start tx march.... I'm waiting my Feb a/f which is due this weekend then its all systems go.

sorry my post is short and sweet with no personals, but watching over you all and my best wishes and prayers are with every one of you lovely ladies x

Debby


----------



## Jomag

Hi there, I'm fairly new to this thread.

From Belfast, suffer from PCOS and probs with DH too. Am in middle of FET cycle with Origin.  Its going ok so far, have d/regged ok so have been on Progynova to prepare me for the ET next Thursday (fingers crossed).  This is my first try with ICSI, it started in September but was halted after e/c due to OHSS.  I have 9 day one frosties so no idea what quality they are or if they will survive the thaw.  

Am on suprefact injections too and all the drugs are turning me into a monster!  I am soooo tired and grumpy and I look a mess.  My hair has turned into straw and I feel old!!  Anyone else affected this way?

PS - good luck to everyone


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Lgs30   I too am from Derry and just started my first IVF.I started d/r on 9th Feb and as the other gals will agree i have been having a rough ole time ,even had to get signed off work due to stress and insomnia   nothing is ever simple were I'm concerned.I  really hope your not getting too many side effects with the drugs ,i see your about a week behind me ,I'm also attending the RFC.You have defo come to the right place for a bit of support as some of the gals on ere have (unfortunately) been through tx more than once so have loads of knowledge BUT we also have a bit of craic and banter not just the IF stuff.
Jomag poor you hun,sorry to hear your finding the drugs rough i can totally relate to what your saying ,my hair is grand BUT i am tired and grumpy (more than usual) so you are not alone ,please feel free to vent on ere we are all here to listen and help .I would have been lost without the support of these wonderful girls recently....you all know who you are 
Mollycat have you finished up in your work already or are you getting 12 weeks notice? This is just a horrible time to be losing your job ,both DH and I were made redundant back in October when the place we worked in moved production to Asia.It wasn't a shock as we knew for some time that it was coming and we have both been extremely lucky to find work ,unfortunately my salary has halved but I'm still very thankful to have a job BUT they may give me the ole heave ho when i come back after sick leave cause I'm on 6 months probation   i guess we will just have to wait and see.Good luck with the job hunting.
Shaz ,whats this about NO letter .I'm telling ye now get on the phone tomorrow and find out whats going on.....remember we have a plan to be going to ante natal together      
Babyrocks I'm loving the sound of your acupuncture session ,seems very new age !!! I'm glad you enjoyed it .I have a wee question for ya i see all the list of things you are doing/taking ie fish oil,water etc I'm doing all of that EXCEPT the litre of milk I'm not a big fan of milk but i know I'm just gonna have to get it down no matter what ,but at what stage, I'm currently d/r and due to start stims on 5th March should i be drinking the milk now or is it not until stimming starts.....I'm pretty clueless ye think i would know all of this by now since I've been waiting so long to get started  
Girls its great to see that the waiting lists are really moving at long last ,i hope that there is loads of offers in the post as i speak...sorry type.
Right I'm off Night Night girlie's ,say A  i can manage more than 2 hrs sleep tonight I'm gonna have to stock up on concealer to cover up the black rings under my eyes if this keeps up  
E    xxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG i posted earlier it had to be 25 lines long or more and it only posted 2 hugs and one lines hello  rofl rofl 

Ladyhex xx

Cant even remember what i posted lol


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

A big welcome to lgs30!!!!!!

Baby rocks loving you postivity.....it will be your time!

Ladyhex I have a habit of typing a msg and knocking the mouse and something clicks and my msg is lost....just hate when that happens!!

SB


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone, hope you are well,
just a quicky to say How sorry I am Angie about your wee pup, I have just came back from a wee puppy party that my vets arrange(must be what it feels like to take your child to a party ) anyway, I was sad to read that your pup had died, they become such a part of your life, and I had tears in my eyes thinking about her poor mum trying to work out where she is.........   to all of you, let us know how her wee mum is coping.


----------



## Babyrocks

HI there emak
I wasn't told to drink milk during my other cycles at origins  but when I moved to ARGC, they tell everyone to drink a litre of milk and two litres of water  every during stimms . I find taking hot milk and porridge with milk is the only way to get it down you. It's so filling!!!
God knows why they're so insistant on milk and not just any protien, but I've decided to follow instructions as I'm sure they know what they're at!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Angie: Sorry to hear about your puppy.     .

lgs30: Welcome to FF. Hope your tx results in a BFP.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!

Hope evryone is keeping well! Hi to all the newbies, this is such a fantastic place with so much craic and support, I hope you find it the Godsend I have found it this past year since I joined! 

Cate, glad to hear DH is home and resting. I echo what Sue said about the prunes, if he won't eat prunes get him to drink prune juice. It might turn him but it could be worth it in the long run. There is a specific enzyme in prunes that's not found in apples or other fruit that helps "shift" things along as it were, it works wonder for constipation and trapped wind, which is an uncomfortale side effect after being opened up for surgery. 

Be back in an hour to finish this, forgot I had a meeting! 

Back again!

Emma, hope you got a bit more sleep last night hun (hug)  if it's any consolation, I found d/r the hardest bit, when I started stimms I felt so "normal" again iykwim, it was such a relief to DH lol! I also drank gallons of milk everyday, but I love milk so it was no hardship, so I have no suggestions how to up your intake if you don't like it, sorry!

Babyrocks, how are you finding ARGC? Have you met the legendary Mr T yet? I guess there is a big difference between ARGC and RFC. Glad your acu session really chilled you out, it sounds amazing, freaky but amazing lol! 

I am very happy this morning, they played ""The Gambler" on Radio 2 this morning on the way to work which has just set me up with a big smile all day


----------



## lgs30

good morning every 1 thank u so much for the gr8 welcome 2 day i just feel so nervous dont no why


----------



## lgs30

hi emak its gr8 2 hear that am not on this road myself sometimes u feel so alone yest i spent most of my day in bed i just feel so wrecked dont no why then had the neck 2 step in2 bed @10 last nite an sleep in sayin that i didnt sleep 2 well i havnt since startin my nasal sprays


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone welcome lgs30 , 

I was on a thread reading and it was mostly girls acrosss the water, they seem to do things slighty different in their clinics.......they all drank a ltr of milk, recommended organic and full fat, a lot ofthem took a nice hot chocolate made with milk before bed, im like weezer though, we get the 3ltr milk in our house.......that lasts roughly about two days , I love it!

Not much to report, trying to get nxt Wed off to go for my bloods as Im supposed to be working  but boss not answering her phone.

BP.


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Everyone!

Alot of you new ladies won't know me but I have been lurking occasionally to see how all of my old buddies are getting on. Congrats to all of you newly preggers ladies 

I got a couple of PMs last night so thought I would come on and fill you in. I've now completed my chemo for my breast cancer - it was the hardest thing I have ever had to go through and I am so happy it is over. I was so ill and weak. I am now on my second week of radiotherapy - every day into the city hospital for a 2 minute zap. Its pretty easy in principle but it is making me really very tired now and I am having to take periods of rest each day. I have 5 weeks in total so will be finished by 13th March. DH and I are heading off to Egypt for a week in the sun on 26th March. I am looking forward to feeling the heat of the sun. By then I should have some decent hair too so I can go without a wig or scarf 
I am in quite good form bbut go through phases of feeling absolutely devasted to have cancer and trying to come to terms with the fact that I will never have my own child. We are still focused on adopting but know that there is no point in starting the process until I get much better.
I wish you all well with your treatments and waiting....I understand what you're going through 

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## lgs30

thanks babyp just wonderin has any 1 has a weird feelins when on suprecur i feel like am itchy even when am not c in june they put me on the pill til i started my nasal spray an i took bad jaundice was in alt hospital for 2 weeks it set me back 8 months i think it all in my head just so scared but am grand every other way


----------



## lgs30

hi loopy 1 i feel like a already have a child cause iv 2 work every thing round the nasal sprays lol i take them every 4 hrs gettin used 2 them now finally strokin the days off on my calendar lol


----------



## yellazippy

*A Big  to PT

Its so good to hear from you,so sorry you`ve had such a hard time i cant start to imagine what you and DH have been through but i bet it has brought

you so much closer *
_*
Good luck with the rest of your treatment and enjoy the holiday you both really need and deserve one 

All the best take good care of yourself 

Yella*_


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all,
Pink tulip. All the best with the rest of your treatment. Wishing you a full recovery. You're in great hands in the city hospital. 
Hi lgs, hope the sniffing is going ok. I also found down reg the hardest part of treatment. You feel a bit more like yourself when you start stimms. 
Hi to everyone one else. X x 
Weeza just to answer your question. I met the legendary Mr T the last 2 mornings as I'm always there for 7 when he arrives. He has aged a lot from the photos you see of him in the press. Apparently he took the whole HFEA / panorama stress very badly.so glad he was vindicated.  I think all that was all a big witch hunt as a result of  professional jealousy from others and ofcourse the whole thing collapsed. Noone at ARGC ever forced immune tests on me and they do blood tests every single day but I'd rather they were over thorough than under!!!    Hoping he might do my EC . He does review everyones notes every day though. 

Anyway good luck everyone where ever you are in your treatment


----------



## shaz2

hi girls

hey PT so good de hear from u , i couldnt even try to understand wat u r going through, im  away for u and dh. hope use have a fantastic break in egypt u soo deserve it...  

emma an lgs hope the sniffing is getting easier, i have to say i was lucky first time round i didnt have much problem with it, jus bit teraful on it.  stay positive..xx 

well loopy glitter girl and all i rang rvh and was told the same thing AGAIN. that i was top of list and that all marchs letters havent been completed yet and she said i SHOULD be in march!!

hey seen confessions of a shop aholic last nite, i loved it. it was sooo funny..cany wait de it comes out in dvd now...lol

xxx


----------



## lgs30

hi shaz2 thats gr8 at least the ball is rollin tearful is a understatment iv cried al morn lol but am fine now


----------



## shaz2

aww lgs,   it does get easier u no. honestly u jus have to try and stay strong and positive. its an emotional rollercoaster as everyone knows so u gotta try an stay afloat...xx


----------



## lgs30

yip it a rollercoaster alrite lol i suffer 2 miscarriages 6 years ago u never get over them my sister inlaw is also goin for ivf next month but she is bein so nasty around me dont no why av always tired an supported her but am not thinkin about it its me an dp now that r most important


----------



## shaz2

awwwww i jus lost my post!!!!    

bascially i was saying lgs jus concentrate on yer own tx an yer dp. thats the most important thing at the minute. maybe ur sis in law jus doesnt no wat to do about the situation maybe she is jus finding it all much harder!!  the most important thing is to concentrate on yerself at the momment so try not to worry bout it or get stressed. 

im so sorry u have also had the heartache of suffering 2 mc. i no how hard it is i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy. it jus rips the heart out of ye.. i soo feel for u..


----------



## lgs30

thanks shaz2 its gr8 that u no of some 1 thats gone through it 2 men arnt much use at them things my friend lost hers 3 weeks ago so there is 3 of us goin wit her 2 the wee service the hosp has


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks, can I ask who your acupuncturist is? I see you live in Belfast, so thats not too far from me.

Thanks BP


----------



## emak

Hi Ladies
What another busy day on here ,there is now so many of us i cant keep track of whats going on 
Lgs30 sorry to hear your having a hard time on the spray ,I *totally* understand Hun ,i find the hardest bit is the insomnia but I'm also still very emotional which i suppose is to be expected bring on the jabs ,thats what i say as the other gals have said things should start to seem "normal" when they start which is 5th march for me ....what about you? Sorry to hear about your SIL whats her problem Remember i said my sil had a wee girl the other day ,well at Christmas she said to me "you know you don't feel special when your pg with your second" holy feck i felt like knocking her teeth down her throat ,saying that to me knowing everything that we are going through i thought what a selfish cow ,how lucky is she to have one child never mind 2...I still haven't gone to visit them yet am really putting it off BUT DH has said we are going tomorrow ,she will possibly be moaning about how busy she is with 2 kids i will REALLY have to bite my tongue.OMG i have just read what i have typed and i sound like such a jealous bitter old cow !!
Shaz what about ye Mrs?? I see still no letter  .When do you think your March a/f is due ? I really wanna go see that film my friend has been on about it ,it seem really funny just what the doctor ordered me thinks.
Loopy   "drug addict for 4 weeks" eh a girls gotta have some pleasure in life !!!! Are you not working today or did you have a free period this morning.Hows the kids behaving themselves these days ....any playground scraps to break up??
Pink Tulip its sooooooooooo good to hear from ya      wishing you all the best with your future treatment and ENJOY your hols ,my friend went to Egypt 2 yrs and loved it !!Actually she liked it that much she is defo going back apparently the hotels are class and not to forget the sunshine  
Cate i agree with Wezza get the prunes for DH they are sure to get things moving IYKWIM .I would suffer from IBS and i have to force myself to eat they ,DH laughs at me cause i be gagging when eating them but they sure do the trick!!!!!
Wezza what about your sis any sign of her baba yet ? How are things between the 2 of you these days ?
Betty thanks for the pm ,will be in touch Hun.
Angie did i miss a post about your wee pup dying OMG i would be sooooooo heartbroken if something happened to my Harley ,he is just my wain ,don't get me wrong there is times when i feel like kicking his a$$ mostly when he is chewing on the kitchen skirting board BUT the rest of the time i just love him to bits.
Hey girls an update on the insomnia front i actually managed 4 hrs last night   which is 2 hrs more than usual ....so at least its going in the right direction ,even had a wee nap this afternoon...i feel asleep in front of the tele OMG thats what my dad does   .
Catch up later
E xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Emma, glad your felling better, hey if ya get a BFP 4hrs may just be a luxury  ,
BTW, I have a wee nap everyday , well my excuse is that I have post viral fatigue syndrome after having an infection throughout my body for 4mnths , im all better now buy got used to the naps .

Pink Tulip, hope you enjoy   can't imagine how hard things have been for you, but I know that feeling of when you lay in the sun and the heat washes over you aaahhhh relaxation. to you.

Has anyone heard from Jooles?

Ment to say Emma Harleys gorge , I have a wee cairn terrier, shes 6mnths and a torture, while im typing this, shes just ate my brush , but god if anything happened to her, I could't cope,shes my wee bubba.


----------



## crazykate

evening all  

PT - all the very best mrs I hope everything comes good and you have a fab holiday    

hello lgs30, sunbeam and anyone else whos new - better late than never!!!  

I had a quick look in at lunch time but it get's so busy at work I don't get time to post and any attempt that is made always seems to result in someone looking over my flaming shoulder   I'm not getting online much in the evenings either 'cos I'm trying to loose a little weight for tx and I'm walking my dog for 1-2 hours everynight and I'm wrecked by the time I get back!

Cate - sorry to hear about your dh hope he's feeling better soon  

I think I may be cycling with a few of you girlies too - I have to go to origin on Tuesday to pick up me drugs and they are estimating EC on 17 March!  Hope the drugs aren't gonna effect me too much I'm a psycho when AF arrives at the best of times  

DH went to the dentist this morning for 2 fillings - he phoned me when he got out and said his legs was like jelly and he felt awful me thinks they overdosed him on anesthetic    well he got a duvet day out of it any way..........must of been me who had to work  

Babypowder, Ladyhex, Weeza, Loopy, Shaz, emak, Betty, Angie,  Glitter, Babyrocks, Yella and everyone else......... hope you guys are all well too  

Kate


----------



## molly777

Hi girls I'm new here but I have been reading all your emails for the last few wks and have to say its been so great to feel that i know there is other people feeling the same as me and in the same both
as me... I was over the moon to read about the two girls that are preg so happy for you
both and sorry i'm not familiar with all your names yet, but i have read closely boat girls
progress... just love happy stories, i think we all need to hear good stories..
sorry to hear the stories that haven't been so good...

i'm hoping to start with orgins soon, have first app next week so hope to start soon.

best wishes to all on treatment at moment thinking of you all
and those waiting hope things speed up a wee bit

Molly777


----------



## Babypowder

Molly777, welcome to FF, there are a few girls here attending/attended origins, so any questions, fire away  .
I've blew you some bubbles to get you started........7 .


----------



## Cate1976

PT: Good to hear from you, glad the Chemo has finished. Hope you have a great time in Egypt. The holidayt will do you good after what you've been through. Have been  ing for you and DH and will continue to do so.

molly777: Welcome to FF.

DH is feeling better, hasn't been eating too well since getting home but has said he wants to try and start eating properly tomorrow. We were in town again today and he slept while I was at work this afternoon. Think it's going to take time though.


----------



## molly777

thanks babypower... 

well anyone know if there is much of a waiting list in origins?
I know the royal is crazy busy, we have done it twice there. 
so am praying 3rd time lucky...

Hate hate dr also.... and for some reason nights are just the worse..

Milk I hate milk... anyone trying organic foods etc...?

M


----------



## molly777

thanks cate, have been watching your progess and wish you all the very best
and glad to hear your DH is out of hospital doing lots better...

M


----------



## crazykate

Hi Molly777 - welcome to FF.

Just to answer your question - Origin don't really have any waiting list at all ........weeks rather than months/years!!

Good luck with tx - any questions ask away you'll get plenty of support and advice here


----------



## mollycat

girlies...

pink tulip... so glad to here you are doing well after your treatment, your so gonna love Egypt, Ive been twice and Ive some great friends there now.  

molly777...welcome to FF, its always lovely to see new people join the threat. i know i use it to get loads off my chest. 

Cate... hope you DH is doing better, i guess your kept on your toes running round after him at the moment  

Lia.. how you doing hun? bet your still up and down. i really hope the next few months speed by for you and you get word about when you can try again x

Angie&Betty... hope you 2 ladies are doing well? any morning sickness yet?  

hi ya too all Ive not mentioned but I'm on my way to work.....hopefully for the last week 

hugs and kisses to all  

Debby


----------



## molly777

good morning mollycat... thanks for info... still trying to work by way around this site
but getting there... need to run here but will be on soon again

have a good day 

M


----------



## lgs30

good morning ladies ,
                            An what a gr8 morning it is feelin alot better 2 day thankgod am sure i will have plenty of dodgy days ahead lol


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Looks like its gonna be a nice one today  
Well i am not best pleased   after my bragging yesterday that my sleeping was improving i had my worst night yet......i eventually got out of the bed around 4.15 am and went downstairs to read then went back to bed when DH was getting up for work around 6 am read again til 7 as that is "spray" time then managed a couple of hours til now.This is doing my head in ,i am really trying to be a stress free zone but the lack of sleep is not doing me any good.It is defo the spray doing it as I have NEVER been like his before and its not like I'm stressing about work this week as you all know I'm not there at the moment......hopefully this will pass very soon.
Betty I'm gonna take your advice and get loads of fresh air and exercise .I will take Harley down to the park this avo ,he loves it and it means i can let him off the lead ,he is getting sooooooo strong and pulls all the time on the lead so it Will be much easier on me also.
Lgs30 glad your feeling a good bit better today would it be anything to do with the ole   
Debby any joy yet on the job front? Hang in there something will turn up  
Molly777 welcome to FF ,good luck with your future tx .I too am finding the nights the hardest with the d/r.OMG i was just looking at a 2Lt bottle in the fridge and am wondering how the heck I'm gonna manage drinking all that water AND a litre of milk YUCK !!!!! I'm thinking hot chocolate at night would be a very easy way of getting some in me and possibly eating 2 bowls of cereal a day but the rest will be a struggle
Question girls ...Is it OK to drink semi skimmed milk or does it have to be the full fat kind? I was telling DH about the litre of milk and said i was gonna be the size of a house by the time i was finished and he said "so what ,sure your gonna be pg" at least one of us is in a positive mood.
Crazykate ,so u are starting again .Is it a fresh cycle or a FET ? My e/c is scheduled for 2 days after yours 19th March for me hopefully.Good for you doing 1-2 hrs walking a night ,i have to admit an hour is my limit as i said earlier my furbaby is pulling  my arms out of there sockets these days and also as I'm not sleeping too good I'm tiring out alot quicker than usual but i love getting out but NOT as much as the pup he goes crazy when he sees the lead OR even just when I'm putting on my walking clothes he knows.....smart or what !!!!
Girls another quick question ....my a/f still hasn't put in an appearance and if it hasn't arrived by Monday i have to ring the RFC.What will happen if it doesn't come do they give ME something to bring it on or will i have to stay on the spray longer? I am getting a/f pains in my belly everynight as I'm lying awake in bed but still no show.I'm nearly thinking of doing a hpt cause thats a sure fire way of starting it going from past experience  
Right I'm off think it must be time to get out of my PJ's.
Chat to you all later
Emma   xx


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls how is everyone doing, i haven been on for a while alot of pages to catch up on.

i haven been on because my 5 month old pup was knocked down by a car and died it was awful i have been so upset since it happened it was a terriable way for her to die, she was a pup from the mother we still have she had 9 pups and we decided to keep one, now the mother is lost without her i dont know how i can help her its so hard seeing her alone with out our pup with her. i miss her so much she was one of the family. it seems so unfair i get brilliant news that i finally get a BFP then few days later my wee baby pup is took away from us.


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

Sorry I havent been posting for a few days, I have been away working in England since Monday night and been mad busy. Thanks to all of you for your good wishes!

Hi to all the newbies.   Welcome to FF. I'm sure you will get answers to all your queries on here. I cant believe I've had 5 pages to catch up on this morning - I am going to have to issue a gag order every week when I travel  

Angie, sorry to hear about your puppy, I got a big knot in my tummy thinking about the poor mum not knowing whats happened.

Well, I am now 1 week into my 2WW. In a way I am glad I have been away and been so busy as it has kept my mind off things. I am working from home today and getting nothing done as I keep thinking about it. Its a really odd time. I feel like I am getting my AF, but then the nurse told me the pessaries can make you feel like that and just to keep taking them. 

I am more worried about the quite painful twinges I keep getting on my right side. They started on Sunday night / Mon am, and at first were quite mild. I get a few twinges and then nothing, but a few hours later they're back and then gone again. Last night they were really quite sore. DH hasnt said anything when they happen yet (he just looks at me all concerned), but I know we are both thinking possible ectopic. I've been trying to look back at old threads to see if any of the girls who got a BFP mentioned getting these twinges, but I cant find anything. Any thoughts welcome!!  

Other than the twinges there's been nothing. No sore boobs, no implantation bleed. Still trying to keep PMA, but it can be very hard. My head keeps telling me it hasnt worked. I think I am maybe just trying to prevent myself from heartache if the hpg is negative.

Good luck to the girls on DR, sorry if you are suffering, but it will get better with the stimms.
Oh, and sorry about the massive post - am issuing myself with a gag order now!!

T.


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies me again iv heard things about drinkin water an milk through treatment is this ture an why hope some 1 can help thanks


----------



## weeza82

Morning, 

Quick note for Tektron...... don't be thinking ectopic, think implantation instead, much more pma


----------



## lia.g

Gosh, haven't been on in a few days and have missed so much 

 _Molly777_, _lgs30_ and _jomag_. Welcome to FF

_Cate_, glad DH is home. Hope he's on the mend 

_Tektron_, hang in there. The 2ww can be such a head fryer but try not to read too much into symptoms (or lack of) as everyone is different  

_Betty_ and _Angie_, hope you girls are keeping well. Sorry to hear about the puppy Angie 

_Babypowder_, congrats on the arrival of the big white envelope 

_Debby_, hope the  arrives on schedule and you can get started tx. I'm sure its mixed emotions after being made redundant but hopefully it'll give you plenty of time to relax and make the most of your tx 

_Emma_, sorry to hear you're still not sleeping  When do you start stimms? Hopefully things will improve then!

_PT_, glad to hear you've completed your chemo. Can't imagine how hard the past months have been for you. I'm sure you're looking forward to Egypt 

_Crazycate_, good luck with starting tx again 

Well girls I know I've missed loads of people out but there's just so many of us now. Hi to everyone else!

Lia xo


----------



## lgs30

hi again everyone just wondering if you had any ivf tips eating drinkin etc


----------



## molly777

Hiya everyone TG its friday

Tektron, best of luck to you, the 2ww is so so hard, its hard not to think of anything else
but hang in there and have a good wkend with you DH..

Igs30, I heard organic foods were suppose to be great, basically anything organic
the are more expensive though. also accupunture is great too, i go to this lovely lady on
the lisburn road and she is great...

have a good wkend everone 

M


----------



## lgs30

thanks molly its all so new to me not sure if am doing right for wrong


----------



## weeza82

Hi lgs,

I think the best way to find out what's recommended during tx is to have a read through the pre-natal care section, this is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

It might take a while but if you have a read through these posts you should find out a good bit of info. Quick tip though, look out for a member called Minxy's posts. She used to be the mod on that board and boy, she really knows her stuff, but will be very quick to tell you to read the board instead of asking the same questions over and over again! Fair enough I suppose!

Have you got any books? There is a book by Zita West but for the life of me I can't remember what it's called, anyone else help? Anyway, it has a section about assisted conception at the back and it's quite a good guide to what happens and what to do/not to do. We found it a good reference point during tx, although realistically it is impossible to do everything she says.


----------



## lgs30

thanks a million for your help xx


----------



## Tektron

Thanks guys, Weeza - good call on thinking implantation - its going to be my mantra over the next few days!!

One other thing that I should have mentioned earlier, and apologies if this is just way too much information!!! I have been suffering from serious wind for the last week, its awful   ! Anybody else get this?

Sorry, dont know the name of the zita west book, but you'll find it if you serch for zita west on amazon.

T.


----------



## Jomag

Hi all

Just reading through this thread and see your discussions around Zita West.  I have just ordered the Zita West Visualisation CD which is supposed to be fantastic for before and after embryo transfer.  My acupuncture lady at Synergy on the Cregagh Road recommended it.  I also have a friend who got a BFP recently and she swore by the cd.  I couldnt get it on Amazon so just ordered it from the Zita West site.. £14 or thereabouts.  

Jo x


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies i have been flat out raeding peoples stories on pineapple jucie an nuts an they seem to have great results can you but the dvd off her web site martine


----------



## lia.g

Hi ladies

I have Zita book "Zita West's guide to getting pregnant"  Theres great sections on diet, accupuncture and ivf.  Also used her CD during 2ww and found it very relaxing.  Can get both on her website.

Tektron - I had very bad wind during 2ww but I've read that its because of the pessaries  

Lgs30 - while its important to be as healthy as possible when going through tx I'd also say try not to obsess too much.  I think some people can be too strict with themselves.  A little of what you enjoy won't do any harm and Zita says that in her book


----------



## Sue30

Hey there - thats the one Lia - Weeza kindly forwarded on her double copy to me last summer and I read it like a bible - I did also suggest that my DH read it, but that went down like a lead balloon - he asked for the highlights - MEN ....   

Was thinking of ordering the CD from Zita West as well, so glad to hear that its got great reviews - going to try and give myself plenty of relaxation time when treatment starts!

Tektron - good luck for the remainder of your 2WW XOX

Pink Tulip - I came onto the board just about the time of your operation so you probably don't remember me but I have thought about you over the past six months and what you were going through  

Angie - soooo sorry to hear about your puppy! What an awful thing to happen - the wee pet and her poor Mummy    You both must be heartbroken - they are just irreplaceable! 

Emma - hope you get some sleep tonight! 

Welcome all the newbies!

Sue


----------



## betty-77

evening girls  

Emak hope your starting to feel better soon, did you get out for a walk today?  As for AF try not to stress about it too much.  I didnt have AF during d/r yet when they scanned me everything was fine - only concern would have been if i'd had unprotected sex which i hadnt.  I had a bit of discharge one day as if af was going to start but that was it.  As for the milk, i cant drink much of it as it gives me migraines, i stuck to drinking around 2 ltrs of water - its a lot easier than you think and dont forget you can count your tea and coffee etc in your 2ltrs.  drinking the water is really important though so really try.

Lgs i had got a book by Maralyn Glenville 'getting pregnant faster' to be honest i ended up putting it in the cupboard because i was obsessing with ever thing she said and it honestly caused me to stress so much more than necessay.  I stopped trying to loose wait once i got close to treatment as it is not supposed to be good to loose wait at this time.  instead i just ate as healthy as i good ensuring i got a good variety of fruit veg, chicken etc.  i did eat brazil nuts - just a few a day as they are very sickening!  i didnt take the pineapple though as i kept forgetting which kind was good and which wasnt!  I took daily vits of pregnacare plus - (this includes the folic acid you need) and i did accupuncture (sharon campbell from synergy - she is great!)  i also stopped alcohol completley.  as you can see i got my bfp a couple of weeks ago.  if i have to do ivf again i will do everything exactly the same.  Everyone is different and i don't think there is any magic formula other than be comfortable and healthy as you can.

Tektron i had all sorts of pains during 2ww and honestly i still get them.   as for the wind - during the 2ww its the pessaries defo!

Big hello to every one else, sorry just so many to mention all in one post now.

Have a great weekend everyone

Betty xx


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Betty   how u doing Mrs? Yip i did get out for my walk today,i have to admit a really had to force myself but I'm glad i did and pups enjoyed it   .I wouldn't have a problem drinking all the water as thats all i really drink anyway don't even drink tea or coffee anymore...how good am i.
Girls i see some of yous have mentioned the IVF companion CD ,well i tried it tonight for the first time and found it REALLY relaxing and would defo recommend it.....Weeza very kindly forwarded it on to me ,lets hope it has the same outcome  .Hopefully i will manage a good sleep tonight ,I'm certainly tired enough and since listening to the CD my body feels all tingly and I'm dead chilled out    
I think I'm gonna make a few enquires about the ole acupuncture tomorrow as i want to give myself the best possible chance of a BFP ,how often did yous girls go ? Think i have a few numbers that Missy gave me way back last year of a local guy she went to.
DH and I went to visit our new niece today and she is just adoreable.I have to be honest I couldn't bring myself to nurse her ,but DH did and it brought a wee tear to my eye...please god let him be nursing our own baba by the end of the year cause i can't help but feeling if it wasn't for me he would have a family of his own by now ,I know I'm just being silly but i cant help how i feel   
Angie     that is just awful what happened to your pup and the poor mum she must be so confused as to were her baby is....how very very sad.
I also have the Zita West book and its defo a good read ,plenty of do's and dont's but as one of the other ladies has said don't obsess too much about it ,just try and be sensible and eat healthy etc.
Anybody doing anything nice this weekend ? Its my best friends birthday ,but unfortunately I'm not going to be going out to celebrate with her....as I'm off work sick don't think it would look too good if i was seen out clubbing (think we are too old anyway)but there is no stopping her    also I'm not drinking and don't want to have to answer questions as to why I'm not to the other gals as I'm keeping my tx to myself and 3 very close friends and believe me they would all be wondering WHY I'm not as i was well into having a wild old time back in the day  
Catch up later.
E    xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: Hope you're feeling better soon. Tx is tough. Moodswings haven't kicked in yet so hoping I won't get them.

I have Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant as well. Read the sections on diet and IVF, some of the advice for diet just isn't practical for DH and I like only having organic food and no processed stuff. I also have Marilyn Glenville's book on conception by natural methods, can't remember exact title though.

DH has done too much today and has spent from when we got home on the settee watching tv or sleeping. I'm tired as well, planning a lie in tomorrow after taking spray.


----------



## lgs30

good mornong ladie had a really evening my dp said something really funny an i just cried he felt really bad is this normal


----------



## Ladyhex

Welcome Lgs30

Hope everybody is keep well ?

just a wee quick visit to day 
So much happening on here now 

Sorry no personals 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## lgs30

has any one had really bad head aches when on the suprecur nasal sprays my head is a bumping think i mite go to bed its that bad


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi lgs, I had really bad migraines during down reg on suprecur . Good news is they tend to subside when you start stims drugs


----------



## betty-77

YIPEE


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls thought i would come on and let you all know that my pregnancy might have came to a end.

this morning just after 9 i got back stomach cramps and started to bleed, went to the hospital they done a internal scan but she said because its so early into my pregnancy that it was impossible to see any sign of a baby. so they just done a blood test and i have to go back on monday to get this test repeated. the hormone level was at 897 nurse said this level should be doubled by monday to give a clear indication that my pregnancy is ongoing.
to be honest i think our wee miracle as left us, i cant believe this is happening we have waited so long for this to happen and now it might be took away from us. i dont know should be feeling.
Monday i lost my wee darling pup molly, now today i could be facing losing our wee miracle. things just couldn get any worse. i will know for sure on monday if it is a miscarriage. please lord let my angel hang on and stay with us


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Angie, I don't post much but when i saw your post my  heart goes out to you the same thing happened to me on my first ivf but many woman bleed while pregnant so try and keep positive and i will be thinking of you on Monday xx


----------



## shaz2

angie,  
hang in there,   please god it will only be bit of bleed that was left from last af, it has been knowen to happen, ill bepraying away for u for monday, take care an rest up, god bless...xx

shaz


----------



## lgs30

hang in there angie il b prayin for you hello every one how we all doin


----------



## Cate1976

Angie: DH and I are both  ing that this isn't an mc.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Angie . Praying for you that everything will be ok. Praying for you.


----------



## emak

Angie       I will be keeping you in my    that everything is ok .Take care and try and get plenty of rest.


----------



## Sue30

Ohh Angie - you poor thing! There is still hope - please believe that!   &   for you and your DH! Will be thinking about you on Monday xox


----------



## Ladyhex

Ohhh Angie hun    
   for you and DH 
Will be parying for you on monday                  

Just in from the bar after having a few drink and just red about Angie oh hun im so sorry 

Love Ladyhex xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Please dont let me have a hangover to day( was going to say this morning but im already there lol )

Ladyhex xx

PS angie praying for you and DH      be strong


----------



## lia.g

Ooh Angie, don't give up hope yet.   that your little one is still with you


----------



## mollycat

oh Angie..... keep your hope up...were all praying for you  

get plenty of rest and dont do to much lifting....
i too had a bit of bleeding early on in my one and only pregnancy, take plenty of rest and maybe ask the doc about baby disprin!

love and hugs Debby x


----------



## mollycat

hello girles....

Emma....still got another week to do at work, its a nightmare as i dont even want to be there now, and as you know we there ain't many jobs around at the moment  (especially in coleraine). hope your managing to get some sleep! thinking of you, knowing Ive got it all to come next month  

tektron...   for you hun x

Lia... well its sunday and still no A/F, i guess my body will start messing me around now  ... I'm not gonna get stressed out about it   and let it arrive at its leisure. hope your doing OK hun? did you inquire about when you can try again??

big shout out to Cate, babypowder, Betty, tearful, lgs30, molly777, pt, weeza, jomag, sue, ladyhex, babyrocks, loopy, walsh, shaz, glitter, sunbeam, magnetica, galaxygirl, 

( i hope Ive not missed anyone...if so  

         

good luck to all of you no matter where you are on this roller coaster journey, just to know I'm not alone means a lot x

 Debby x


----------



## lia.g

Hi Molly

I'm sure your af will arrive soon. That always seems to happen when you really want it to come  

Have a review tomorrow morning with Dr McFaul so should find out when we can start again    Think I'd like to leave it a few months anyway to get all the drugs out of my system and get physically built up again.  My accupuncturist says it'll take a few months to prepare me so I'd rather wait and do it properly.

Going to Tenerife at the end of March to visit friends so though it would be nice to start after I get back.

I'm sure its frustrating for you trying to find a new job and I understand what you mean about "especially in Coleraine".  Thats why I work in belfast and my husband drives to portadown every day    I'm sure something will turn up though but at least you have your tx to concentrate on.


----------



## glitter girl

Angie   to you. Ive just noticed your post . Its not over yet hun and as the other girls said try to get as much rest as possible. I hope you get good news on Monday  , Im thinking of you


----------



## andreaj81

i don't post much as im still only waiting on my tx but my heart went out to you angie when i read your post! i can only echo what the other girls have said, rest up loads n try 2 keep   for mon. im keeping everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## andreaj81

girls i was just wondering
have any of you ladies had a laparoscopy proir to starting ivf/icsi?
im due to have my lap in march for endo and start my tx after that. i was just wondering if the lap messed up your cycle afterwards...if so how long for? and did your cons make you wait a certain length of time afterwards before starting to let ur body recover?
thanks


----------



## Ladyhex

When the sky is cloudy and grey we are here for you          Angie


----------



## glitter girl

Ladyhex said:


> When the sky is cloudy and grey we are here for you         Angie


Here here, thinking of you Angie


----------



## molly777

hiya all

angie just read your post there and i really hope and pray for you tomorrow
really thinking of you

Big hugs M

hello to everyone else really hope you all have a good week


----------



## Babypowder

for you angie, don't give up.


----------



## Ladyhex

How do you get your ticker on 
I have already copy and paste to my profile

Still wont come up 
Any help would be good 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Babypowder

You have to cut and paste in your signature box.......but you neeed to have enough room left, it will tell you at the bottom,how much room you have. don't know if that any help to you, if not you can look/post in technical support.


----------



## lgs30

hey girls ordered my dvd the day didnt say how long id have to wait on it does anyone know


----------



## Babypowder

Well girls, just wanted to say I had a lovely afternoon at the EUROPA,
I had been working lasnight and this morning, so it was nice too sit and relax, there was myself, Tearful and Sue30 .........they say sometimes threes a crowd, but this definately wasn't the case, it was lovely sitting chattting over tea and putting faces to the names(real names ), I feel i've made two new friends and hope to meet again , perhaps different circumstances will allow those who couldn't come to make it next time.

Babypowder.


----------



## Ladyhex

Bp im so glad you had a good day ....hope to make the next time   
Angie hows you DH holding up hun      
three in the bed and the little one said roll over lmao     BP
Lgs30 ...hope the DVD works for you 
Molly hows you hun ?
Andrea sorry hun cant help you but im sure some lady on here will be lol 

 Cate, Betty, tearful, pt, weeza, jomag, sue, babyrocks, loopy, shaz, glitter, sunbeam, magnetica, galaxygirl, crazykate, and everybody else sorry if i missed anybody out 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Angie Baby I have just seen your post.......I will   for you pet!!!!!!!  

Good luck for tomorrow!  This may be nothing to worry about, a friend of mine has a very healthy 3 yr old and during her pregnancy she had many scares with bleeding and all was okay in the end!!!!!!!!!!

Thinking of you SB x


----------



## Sue30

Evening 

I too had a lovely afternoon at the Europa - I don't know about Babypowder and Tearful but oh my goodness - how great was it to talk openly about what we are going through! I think we could still have been chatting now given half the chance    ... the cookie was great too but not so hot for the diet    I don't know if you think this is strange or not but as soon as I got home I headed out for a walk with my DH and I feel SO much more positive about everything .. thanks girls  ! It was also great to share bits of advice we have picked up along the way - we will be so chilled out by the time we get to EC and ET we will be practically horizontal - which will be perfect for the transfer ....   Would definitely keen to meet up again - was thinking as I left though that  this time next year we could be sitting with a big bottle of bubbly whilst our other half's babysit ...   

Angie -   for tomorrow

I ordered my CD from Zita West this week as well lgs30 - didn't say how long to arrive but they'll be busy tomorrow getting them packed up and posted after the rush this weekend  

Goodluck with your review tomorrow Lia - hope you get some answers!

Cate - hows DH?

Mollycat - am doing an AF dance for you tonight  

Andrea - sorry I can't help with your query as didn't have a lap - good luck with it!

Thats a lovely little saying Ladyhex - and so true - there are dark days on this journey and its great to know there are people who care for you

HI to everyone else - hope you had a nice weekend everyone

Sue


----------



## Cate1976

Angie:  ing for you. Hope you get good news tomorrow. Been doing abit of research since TTC and bleeding in early pg can happen.

DH is doing well, he went to friends house after church, taxi dropped him off then dropped me home and DH got taxi home. Normally he'd walk it but he can't at the moment.


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Angie, I'm sure this has been the longest and hardest weekend of your life hun    as Cate has said bleeding in early pg is quite common (I had a bleed at 9 weeks), but I will be thinking of you today      

Looopy and Glitter, so gald to see you both got your white envelopes!! Yay, yay and thrice yay!!! Gosh this thread will be flat out this next few months!

Emma, so glad you enjoyed the CD. If nothing else, it makes you sit down and chill for half an hour, which is always a good thing! 

Sue, glad you thought the book was useful! Glad yous had a lovely meet up yesterday as well. 

Hi everyone


----------



## Ladyhex

good Morning Ladies

Cate glad your DH is felling a good bit better 
Hows everybody doing today ?


weeza82 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Angie, I'm sure this has been the longest and hardest weekend of your life hun  (I had a bleed at 9 weeks), but I will be thinking of you today


I second that weeza and hows you keeping hun ?


----------



## Tektron

Angie - I have everything crossed for you and your DH today. You have had a horrible time this weekend, and I really  things work out ok for you today.


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

Tried to chill out all weekend and recite my new Implantation mantra. Thought i was quite relaxed about it, but had some horrific dreams about it all last night. They were so realistic it took me a minute this morning when i got up to realise it was a dream.

I have been feeling really quite crampy all morning, but its hard to know whether its a sign of AF coming or a symptom of the wind caused by the blasted pessaries  

Lovely DH has decided we need a break for a few days, either to celebrate the good news, or come to terms with the bad. Hes booked us a trip for 5 days and we are heading off Wed morning and staying in a lovely hotel.

More later - T.


----------



## yellazippy

I`d just like to pass on my best wishes and prayers to Angie


----------



## yellazippy

Tekron Hope yor bearing up ok   

Bless your DH for being so thoughtful    you get the news you deserve


----------



## Jomag

Hi Ladies

I am in a frenzy.  Am going for a scan at Origin at 2pm today and I think I may have made a complete disaster of things!  I am due for frozen embryo transfer on Thurs and this is my scan to confirm I can go ahead if my lining is at the right size.  I just checked the letter from the clinic this morning to double check the time and I read my medication dosage... what I saw was "2 tablets 3 times a day" and I have only been taking one tablet three times a day!!  ... for a month!!  What an idiot!! The med is Progynova.  Is anyone on it, and if so can you tell me what your dosage is?  I am distraught.  It has taken me 8 years to get to this stage, how could I have been so stupid!!


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry cant help Jomag  

Tekron when do you test hun ?


----------



## lgs30

angie my hopes an  are wit you


----------



## shaz2

Angie, thinking away about u all weekend and praying today u get good news...god bless...xx


----------



## lgs30

hi shaz how are you


----------



## shaz2

hi lgs how r u?


----------



## Tektron

Sorry, boss rang and I had to cut short!

Thanks for your good wishes Yella  

I'm not sure when I test Ladyhex. The quandry I have is that in my documentation it says to test Thursday morning, but at the Clinic on the day of ET they told me to test on the Friday. I want to hold out to Friday, but the nerves may fail me and if so I'll test on Thursday! What do you think??

We'll both end up taking the laptops away with us (sadly we always do!!!!), so as long as I can get connectivity I'll be able to let you gals know the outcome.

Oh Jomag!! I hope the clinic tell you things will be ok!   for you pet!

T.


----------



## shaz2

hi textron,

how u keeping? not long to go now. ill be praying for use and hope u get a big bfp...xx  

hows everyone doing? did use have a good weekend?

xx


----------



## lgs30

hey shaz am fine havin a wee hot chocolate now was down at my brothers there they have 2 boys an 1 girl shes the baby shes 5 in aug an the only girl in the grandchildren spoiled rotten she cried her eyes out when i lefted had to ring there to see if she was ok


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls thank you all so much for your support and prayes.

looks like it was not meant to be this time hormone level has fallen from 897 till 110 so i have miscarried. we are devasted, losing our puppy and now our baby all within a week life is so cruel. looks like it will be another frozen embro tranfer for us some time down the line. going to rest now for try and get over this.


----------



## lgs30

o no am so so sorry babe just take it easy ok its never easy tryin to fine words to say my thoughts are with you an dh


----------



## shaz2

angie,  
im so sorry for your loss, words just cant express how i feel for you and your husband, take care of each other, god bless you both ill be thinking of use.

xx


----------



## Cate1976

Angie:      and      for you and DH. Take time to grieve.


----------



## Sue30

Angie - I'm so sorry   I don't have any words I feel in any way will console you today - I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Sue30

Jomag - how did you get on at your scan - did everything work out ok to go ahead for your transfer on Thur?


----------



## Babyrocks

Angie, I'm so so sorry to read your news. Thinking of you and DH at such a difficult time with your double loss. 
sending you


----------



## weeza82

Angie so so sorry to read this, you and Dh are in my prayers


----------



## Tektron

Angie, really feel for you and your DH at this awful time. Sending you    and    for you both. Take care of yourself and your DH.

T.


----------



## betty-77

Angie, i am so, so sorry for you and your dh.  i cannot even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.  take care of yourselves. i'm truly sorry.


----------



## lia.g

Angie - I'm so sorry    There really isn't anything anyone can say right now.  Just know that we are all here for you   


Tektron -  How lovely of your DH to book a break away  

Jomag - how did the scan go?  I had 2 FETs cancelled due to lining problems so I know how nerve wrecking the scans are.  Hope things are ok for transfer  

We had our review with Dr McFaul today following our BFN and he says we can go ahead with FET as soon as we're ready    Feels the problem was the thin lining so is going to start me on a high dose of patches with tablets this time.  Also suggested a natural FET if medicated doesn't work.  Is going to try and suspend our NHS go as it would only fund FET and has put us back on the private FET list which he says is only about 1-2mths wait.  Think I'd like to wait at least 2 months anyway.

Hi to all you other ladies whatever stage of treatment or waiting


----------



## Babypowder

Angie you are in my thoughts   to you and your DH, at this difficult time.


----------



## andreaj81

angie, so sorry to hear your sad news! i've no idea what you must be feeling but your and your dh are in my thoughts xx


----------



## glitter girl

Angie, What can I say?    xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

evening ladies...hows everyone?..xx


----------



## shaz2

hey lou, no they havent got back to me yet, im hoping ill hear from them tomorrow or they will hear from me lol....how are you?


----------



## shaz2

aww, migranes are a nitemare. have you got no strong pain killers? awk god love him, theres nothing worse..x


----------



## shaz2

ha ha ha, maybe if its not lifting in a while maybe you should contact the out of hours gp to check his blood pressure just to give you piece of mind if nothing else.

im stressed out worrying about this royal situation as well, i so hope to hear from them tomorrow just so i know where we stand.


----------



## KITTY1231

hi everyone 
i don't normally post here but i have been reading your posts and you all seem a great support to each other i got my letter from the rfc last week and was up today for my bloods and they announced to me that they are putting my treatment back a month as they don't know what doseage to put me on due to the fact that the bloods they have done in the past the hormone levels have been too erratic so when i take my period next month(that is if i take it as they can also be erratic) i have to phone them and book myself in for a day three blood test and i have a review appointment on the 23 march  all i got was sure its only a month but we have been waiting 11 months to get this far on the western board
P.S i am also from Derry


----------



## shaz2

i was rectivated on monday the 2nd feburary, i was told on several occasions that we were back at number 1 on the list and that we were definately for march tx.  . when i spoke to maria today she said she was going to speak to her manager and get back to me but didnt..


----------



## shaz2

hi kitty and welcome, hope you get as much support and help here as i have, im also from derry. there is few otheres from derry as well so im sure they will say hi at some stage...xx


----------



## Babypowder

Kitty welcome, sorry to hear about your bloods, im up on Wed for mine, a month seems like a long time, but it will fly by, and   you can then start your tx. Babypowder


----------



## crazykate

Angie   I'm so very very sorry to read your news     my thoughts are with you and dh


----------



## KITTY1231

i know a month will fly past but you get your self all excited i got the bloods done in the royal last june and its sickening that they wait till i am up again to tell me i need bloods done on day three again why couldnt they tell me that last july or august anf it could have been sorted by now sorry for the rant it was a bit of a kick in the teeth when they told me today that i would have to get a review appointment before starting treatment


----------



## molly777

hi angie, really so sorry to hear the news, god you have had a hard week
take it easy and thinking of you...

Tektron, that was so good of your DH, have a lovely time and good luck
hope everything goes great for you... fingers and toes crossed

Jamag, what have Origins said.... hopefully your linning will be alright and they
will good ahead, best wishes for thurs...

Hi to everyone else hope your all keeping well...

I have first appointment on thurs with Origins, so hoping we will get some idea when
it all starts...

M


----------



## crazykate

Evening ladies  how are we all this fine evening  

I'm off to Origin tomorrow afternoon to collect my drugs   and pay my bill    so dh and I have booked a half day.  We've to be there at 2pm and they have said we will be at least an hour - I've got a feeling I'm going back to being a junkie    I've cut down my tea and coffee to 1 cup of tea a day (1st thing in the morning) and the occasional very milky coffee in the evening.  I got me and dh pregnacare for him and her and I've been out walking for 1-2 hours at night.

I had my neices (5,6) and nephew (6) over for a "movie night" sleepover this weekend (all in a double bed) -    they chose to put their pjs on at 6pm.  They watched high school musical 3 with popcorn, chocolate, coke etc. etc. from 7.30pm followed by Lilo & Stitch after 10.00.  They were dancing round my living room after 11 to the Elvis music that's on the dvd finding it hilariously funny.  They eventually went to bed at 11.30 and were up yesterday morning from 7am.  They played mario kart on the wii and then we went shopping telling them that they had to help pack the bags to which my nephew replies "well if we pack your bags then you owe us one so can we go to burger king for lunch?"  So............we took them to burger king!  They all went home about 4pm and 2 of them played their mum's up and the other took herself off to bed for 6pm     

Kitty1231 - ^hugs^ hope it gets sorted out soon - it's so frustrating when you can see the sensible side of how things should be done but the NHS can't put it into action!

Jomag - what's news mrs?  What did they say
Off to get me stuff ready for the clinic tomorrow cos I have to go straight from work - so i'll have to get changed there before I go  

Night ladies - take care everyone      

Kate


----------



## molly777

kitty1231 sorry to hear that you are been delayed again
and i know how fustrating it is special when you have your
mind all psychiced up...   ^hugs^

m


----------



## shaz2

kitty,  i no what you mean a month seems like forever away, im in the same boat more or less today. i was due to start tx on januray but had to be frozen on list for medical reasons then was reactivaded on feburary 2nd and was told was no 1 on list and would be starting tx in march only to discover today there has been a mix up and i now might not be starting until april!!!..  . i was totally devasted so i can see where your coming from and totally understand...


----------



## Babypowder

Kitty, I have a feeling I might be in the same boat, the last time I had those kind of tests done, was yonks ago , if they ask me on Wed for results or whatever, I wont have a clue what to tell them, my gp was the only person who every did them.


----------



## Ladyhex

Angie      for you and DH be strong   

xxx


----------



## Babypowder

, well just ordered my IVF companion CD  , going for bloods tomorrow  and thats about all I can do for now, its back to the waiting game after that, waiting on the next AF, so doing my walking and taking my vits, not sure I need to start the ole pinapple juice or that just yet . seems like ages away but it'll probablyfly then I'll be officially crapping myself .

Hello to Tekron   for you,
Tearful hows the sniffing going?
Sue30, did your CD arrive?
Betty how's the bump?
Crazycat, did you manage not to faint when you paid the bill?  

Hello to everyone else .


----------



## KITTY1231

babypowder phone your gp to get a copy of your blood reults just in case but even if youdo have them they will want to repeat the test themselves and they wont let you go to your own gp to get it done so it means phoning them up on day one and driving nearly two hours for a blood test!!!! but i suppose its aswell they do the test and then theres no mix up with it well as they say its all in front of us and we are a step closer


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Ladies 

Welcome to Kitty

Jomag how did you get on today??

Angie So very sorry to hear your news   

Flat out in work so have to fly...hi to everyone else  

Yella


----------



## shaz2

Hi ladies,

hows everyone doing today? looks like the winters nearly gone again at last!!  Well still no word from the rvh..  , think i may ring them again just incase they forget about me...lol...

Hows the sniffers getting on? any easier yet?  
texron how you feeling?   for you..

 to everyone where ever your at on your tx journey....xx


----------



## Jomag

Hi everyone

Thanks for your support yesterday when I was in a complete spin about my meds!  This site is a fantastic support for this rollercoaster ride!!  Went for scan at Origin yesterday and they confirmed I WAS taking the correct dose after all, it was just a typo.. and my scan showed my lining was 10mm.  This means I can go ahead with et on Thursday, assuming that my frosties thaw ok and I get two good enough for transfer.  I have never said so many prayers in all my life.    So glad to be finally at this stage.

Best wishes to you all wherever you are in your cycle.  

Am going for acupuncture with Sharon Campbell at Synergy, so would be interested to hear of anyone else going?


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Jomag. 
What a relief! Good luck with the FET.


----------



## molly777

Jomag really glad to hear that, good luck thursday.

Heading to derry now DH dad not very well, he is 90, big age so praying
he will be ok... I'm worried though.

Hi to all, hope everyone who who is doing treatment that things are going well for you all
and for those waiting i hope you get word very soon

Hugs M


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies how are we all good i hope,
well a got my cd today going to leave it till tomorrow cause my dh would not give me peace to listen to it


----------



## Cate1976

Kitty:  Welcome to FF. With bloods, Dr Traub asked for me to get them done at treatment room in local health centre and take results up the next time we were at RFC, I'd had day 3 done under Altnagelvin (did them at local health centre and results were sent to them) so it was Day 21 that RFC asked for. Initial consultation at RFC was end May 2007 and we went on waiting list for IVF Feb 08 and had IVf Nov/Dec 08 but had to have freeze all of embies due to 27 eggs at ec and am currently d/r for FET.

Jomag: Glad you got eevrything sorted out, good luck for ET on Thursday.

Molly: Thinking of you and DH.

Shaz: So glad you're having tx in March.

Angie: How are you and DH coping. My  ers are with you.

I'm doing well, DH is very happy and isn't going to be bored while he's off work. I've got us a Wii. Got the deal in Argos that includes Wii with Wii Sports, mega accessory pack, docking station for charging remotes and then choice of any £19.59 game for which I got More Sports Party. Most of the games can be played sitting down or standing without bending. So glad I got it, we've talked about getting one since last summer.


----------



## shaz2

Evening ladies,
angie how are you and dh. ive been thinking away about use.. 

cate thats so weird i was playing are wii fit the last past hour.. shattered now though...lol..

[jomag good luck for thursday  ][/color]

hows the sniffers this evening? 

molly hope your fil is ok...  

helloooo loopy emak yella glittergirl holly kitty weeza lgs babypowder crazycate ladyhex....and all..(Sorry if missed anyone)..   .xx


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Angie - have been thinking about you all day  

Jomag - great news about lining.  Best of luck for thursday  

Kitty - Hi, welcome to FF

Shaz - great news about tx in March  

Molly777 - hope your dad is ok  

Crazycate - best of luck with starting tx again  

Sorry for short post and lack of personals ladies.  Rushing out to accupuncture!  Hope everyone is well

Lia xo


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi ya i am from northern irleand!! where are yous going for ivf  I have app at origin have you any details on it.Ttc for two years now driving me up the wall    PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE ANSWER NEED ALL THE INFORMATION I CAN GET feeling really low today !!!!


----------



## shaz2

welcome sweetchilli,

im with the royal so havent had any experience with origin but loads of girls on here have and im sure they will all be happy to help you in any way they can. Here is a really good support network for everyone regarding where your attending so i hope you get as much advice and support from the girls that i have.
have you had any information on what treatment you will be doing etc? xx


----------



## shaz2

yip im here


----------



## shaz2

give me 2 mins, phone jus rang....plus forgot password


----------



## shaz2

sorted...c u in there...x


----------



## Cate1976

Not getting Wii Fit yet, I did want it cos it has skiing as one of the activities on it but there's a game called Family Ski which I might take a look at. DH is into sports games and I like puzzles and Harry Potter. We're getting Big Brain Academy and Guinness World Records first though.


----------



## lgs30

hi every one


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi ya has any one know about origin i have my first app on the 19 march can you tell me what will happ at the first app And how long before you start treament


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
OMG youe girlies can talk ,i havent been on since early yesterday morning and i have *5* pages to catch up.
Angie      im so sorry to read your news ,,god you have really been through it the past week or so ,i will be keeping u in my prayers.
Hi Kitty im also from Derry ,sorry to hear you have to wait another month ,so frickin frustrating i know.
Have to go but will be back later.
E


----------



## mollycat

girlies....

well its my last day at work tomorrow   looks like am gonna have my feet up for the whole of my tx  

babypowder... how you feeling? the nerves setting in yet?

lia... of thats great news you can start tx again, i hope you get a big fat lining and a   this time round.

angie... hope you holding up lass, thinking of you and   you get the strength to try again soon x

emma... hows the tx going? hope your doing well and zzz xox

big shout out to Cate, Betty, tearful, lgs30, molly777, pt, weeza, jomag, sue, ladyhex, babyrocks, loopy, walsh, shaz, glitter, sunbeam, magnetica, galaxygirl, and our newbie sweetchilli 

kisses to any ive missed xox

going to chat room if anyone is about!

Debby x


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Mollycat. 
You'll be nice and chilled for when you start. When do you start your treatment? 
All's well with me here. The day fliesin!!! ON day 8 of stimms and on a whole list of drugs.Have blood tests in the morning, then scan every other day and have had repeat blood test in the afternoon as well for the last 2 days.  The clinic then phone every evening and tell you what drugs you need to take for the next 24 hours. Had my third scan of stimms today and I seem to have about 13 follicles. Hope there's some good quality in there. Doctor thinks they will do collection Sun Mon or Tues. Will know more on Friday. 
Just keeping my sprits up, keeping positive. Bought the Zita West meditation/relaxation CD yesterday. It is very good . Anything at all to keep us believing we can make our dream a reality is good!!!!
Best wishes to everyone out there

Xxxx


----------



## emak

Awwwwwwwwww Molly cat still no joy on the job front then? How long have you been working there ? I was in my work 10 years when it shut and felt a wee bit of sadness .....mostly about the wages  and ofcourse some of my workmates BUT dont miss the shiftwork ...no more nights for Ems 
Cate the wii sounds some craic ,my friend has one and we get it out after a few    and play the bowling game ,its some laugh .I know i guy who got one when they first came out and his wee son was playing it ,the hand controler came out of his hand and smashed into the plasma   nitemare or wat   
Was speaking to my parents today they are still in OZ ,they were in New Zeland for 10 days and just got back apparently the weather was awful RAINED most of the time....must have felt like home.Well they were supposed to be coming back on 9th March but have decided to stay on another few weeks ,they are hoping to get there tickets changed to return week begining 16th March thats the week i have e/c etc i just hope they can come back then as im really missing my Mum ,i would NEVER ask her to come back cause of me afterall they are spending time with their only 2 grandchildren and god knows when they will see them again ,so im just keeping my fingers crossed that they get sorted out.
Girls im feeling very sleepy tonight ....hope thats a good sign or maybe its the glass of red wine i treated myself to   i know i shouldnt but i NEEDED it    and the nurse i met at my preplanning appointment said i could have a glass NOT the bottle   
Gotta go chat later    Emma    xxx


----------



## mollycat

babyrocks,

oh nice to here your well into you tx, 13 follicles is fantastic, i really hope you get a lot of nice eggs.... 
i see a lot of girls are buying Zita wests CD.... might get it too. good to see your staying positive....sending you loads of good luck wishes your way      


not quite sure on when i will start exactly, sent my letter back to the royal this morning, going by everyone Else's calculations i should start d/r march 16th.. fingers crosses

take care babyrocks and keep me posted how you get on x 

debby x


----------



## mollycat

Emma,

no joy at all on the job front, guess you were at seagate? hehe.... so was i almost 10 years ago and left it for avx....mmm big mistake going by the redundancy payout  

i sure wont miss the shifts, i will be happy to get a normal 9 to 5 job... if any come my way....
well not gonna worry to much, something will turn up.

sweet dreams and enjoy your glass of wine  

Debby x


----------



## emak

Mollycat ,u got me thinking.....i knew a Debby once long time ago who worked on my shift ,from coleraine.I wonder is it u? Reddish coloured hair or it was back then maybe it was coloured ,my DH also worked there if thats helps u    .Aye payout was very good well worth staying 10 yrs   but 9-5 is weird after doing shifts so long.If im being honest i do miss having days off during the week and all the extra days iykwim but NOT the nights ohhhhhh how i hated the nightshift ....totally knackered for a fortnight and then it would take nearly a week to come round .  with the job hunting and even more GOOD LUCK with your TX that is the most important thing right now.    
E  xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Can some one tell me how to get to the chat room


----------



## emak

sweetchili go right up to the top of the page and click on chat ,then if i remember correctly you click on another box to enter chat room....HAPPY CHATTING


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks hun this is so confusing lol


----------



## Babypowder

Hi sweetchilli, welcome, sorry you've had a rough time with the old waiting.......I know exactly how you feel, hopfully Origins will be a better experience for you, also on the main page at the top, you can go into technical suppoert and tells you how to add all the tickers and info at the bottom of your posts. 

BP


----------



## lgs30

hi to all the girls lovely morning had a really stressful day yesterday my neighbours just love bugging us so i also got my cd yesterday done it last nite so great i sleep the whole nite woke this morning totally in great form would advise any girl to get it


----------



## Babypowder

Hi legs30, what cd did you get, I ordered The IVF conpanion yesterday after 2pm from Natal Hypnotherapy and it arrived this morn , talk about fast service........would definatley recommend them.


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning Ladies 

Hows everybody doing on this fine day .....hope we have many more of them .....i think wishful thinking on my part   
Would just like to welcome sweetchilli on board ........the girls are great on here and it can get abit hectic at times but just keep going, the craic is great   

I was having a great day BUT.......The DOE have turned the water of in my area without informing anybody about this, got start onto them to complaint. The worse part is i have to start work in an hour lmao 

I know i havent start my TX yet (someday it will happen lol) but i think i will have to jump on the band wagon and a cd lmao 

Cate i have the WII and its great.... i would def get the WII FIT 
Babyrocks thats brilliant news with your TX 
Mollycat no stress when doing your TX .......that GOOD, but no job   

Must going and ring the DOE back STILL NO WATER awwwwwwww  

 to crazykate, BP, emak, betty, angie, lgs30, loppy, shaz and lia.g sorry if missed anybody


----------



## Ladyhex

BP 
have some bubbles


----------



## emak

SHAZ


----------



## lgs30

everyone Babypowder it was the zita west one the ivf relaxation one really good .Happy birthday shaz have a good one


----------



## Ladyhex

Have a good one Shaz


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,

thanks for all the birthday wishes, well just had a lovelly lunch with few friends only to come home and find out hubby spent the day in hospital after hurting his back this morning and had bad chest pains....

hows everyone doing today??..xx


----------



## Sue30

Shaz- happy birthday to you! Is your DH OK - that sounds quite serious!

lgs - i got my CD too - haven't had a chance to listen to it as was working late last night but glad to hear you liked it! 

Any sign of that water - Ladyhex?

Emma - any sleep last night??

Teketron - are you testing tomorrow


Jomag - so glad your drugs were ok! Kept thinking - oh flip thats like something I would do - good luck for tomorrow!

Hows the sniffying going Tearful?? Hows your Dad coping with his knee

Goodluck with the job hunting Mollycat - anything on the horizon!

Hi to everyone else - hope everyones well! going to try and go the gym now as going out for dinner with a few friends later

Sue


----------



## Jomag

Yippee.. My embryologist just rang to say that they have thawed 5 embies today and 4 survived the thaw.  One isn't so great but the other 3 look spot on (so far).  Appt at Origin tomorrow lunch time for the transfer - am hoping they will get two good enough to put back.  Phew!!  

I got my Zita West cd yesterday and tried it out, sounds very relaxing!  Am also booked in for acupuncture with Sharon Campbell before and after transfer tomorrow.  This is costing me a fortune!!

Happy Birthday Shaz!  and lots of babydust to all you NI girls... keep smilin x


----------



## lgs30

hi 2 all the ladies jomag am that u get your wish eat brazil nuts an drink pineapple juice yhe non concentrated one you can get it in asada its beautiful taste two


----------



## Jomag

Lgs30 - i have just bought a big bag of Tesco Brazil nuts.  No idea what they will do, but hey, who cares as long as they work!    Havent heard of the pineapple thing.. there is something in my head that you should not eat pineapple during pregnancy but maybe I'm getting mixed up.  If Zita West recommends it they must be ok!  Hope you are keeping well too x


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz.

Jomag well done , they say you shouldn't eat pinapple but the juice is fine as long as its not from concentrate, so to second legs30, the ASDA one is lovely and its pure.

Tekron fingers crossed for you , Cate how's DH? 
It seems loads of us have bought CD's this week,so wee should allbe sleeping like  .

Got my bloods done at RFC was a bit worried at 1st as when I arrived I was asked to go and collect my drugs, but it turns out that as the funding ends in April anyone within the 200 gets their drugs now as they've came out of the budget, so their in my fridge with strict intructions from the wee nurse not to tamper with them , have to wait til my pre-assessment appoint for all the info on the drugs.

Hello to everyone else,hope your all well  BP


----------



## lgs30

jomag i got the brazil nuts in tescos too lol swear you would try anything .Babypowder how are you keeping.Shaz hope your husband is feeling ok hi to every one that iv missed xxxxx


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,just back from my acupunture session thats the 3rd since Saturday and its costing me a small fortune ....i was determined i  wasnt going to go again til next week basically due to the cost and the lady doing it was like no no ,so i have been persuded to go on Saturday but i did say that its all down to £££££££'s  but i am gonna have to put my foot down ,one maybe 2 a week from now on.
Sue thanks for asking ,YES i got some sleep ,not a good sound one all night iykwim but it is improving so im happy enough with that ,i honestly believe that the acupunture is helping and i do feel a good bit calmer UNTIL i think of work so i dont    
Shaz what the heck has happened to hubby .....have u been too rough with him   ,sersiously though i really hope that he is ok and nothing too serious keep us posted. Where did u go for lunch today? Im going out with 2 of my aunts tomorrow for lunch ,think one of them is gonna keep a wee eye on me since Mum is on the other side of the world ,shes such a wee dote all 4 and a half foot of her .I feel like a GIANT compared to her.
Babypowder bet it all feels sooooooooooo real now that you have got the drugs and all.Im starting the jabs on 5th March    looking forward to getting the first one over and done with then the rest should be ok   im hoping.
Oh girlies all this talk of brazil nuts and pineapple juice has reminded me to get them in...think i will buy the chocolate covered brazil nuts though from m&s will have NO trouble eating them me thinks as for the juice ,i love it anyway so no probs there.
Girls gonna sign off for now gotta start the dinner ,im really hungry today ye couldnt fill me......or maybe im just greedy (loopy we had this conversation before)   Chat later 
Emma   xxxx


----------



## shaz2

Hi guys,

thanks everyone for all the messages.. had brill day.. 
loopyyyy hows you today girl?...   

emma went to exhange...i sooo stuffed myself...lol..was worth every point. Dh is ok chest pains is due to trap wind believe it or not   and he pulled a muscle an slipped disc in back so got pain killers and some sort of gel!! aww he is pure milking it now though he will have more than a sore back if he keeps it up!!!...lol...       
Hows the sniffing and sleeping going now mrs?? any better??..  

babypowder im sure your really excited now..it feels so unreal until you collect that wee green bag of drugs. ..xx

jomag   ill be   in for you..x

textron thinking away about you...        
tearful hows it going??   

hello to everyone sorry if missed anyone but theres that many now its so hard to keep up...best wishes to all...xx


----------



## yellazippy

Quickie from me 

Textron think your`re off on your break,will be thinking of you    

Jomag so pleased 4 frosties YIPEE      for ET

Emma i have my 3rd accupuncture 2moro & i`m loving it but tell about the cost it sure adds up  

BP its all getting closer exciting stuff  

Shaz   girl 

Sorry i`m not up to all the personals but thinking of you all

Ohhh and a shout out to Betty hi honey hope your well  

Luv to all the ladies

Yella


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz i missed the post about your hubby i hope he`s ok keep us posted


----------



## betty-77

hi girls, hope your all well.  

Tekton not sure if your on line or not but you must be testing soon.  best of luck and i'm thinking of you  

Jomaq - everything crossed for you tomorrow, i'm sure your thrilled you got 4 survive the thaw, thats great.

BP - oh my goodness do you feel really excited now you've got the drugs -  i remember i kept going to the fridge and kept checking them   

sorry no more personals tonight - so hard to catch up with so many!!  i'm shattered, started back to work on Monday after 4 weeks off and its really taking it out of me.  dh looking after me at home though  

Betty xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

This place is soooooooo busy lately , dont know where to start 

Happy Birthday Shaz, hope you had a lovely day .

B.P, Good to hear you got your drugs, its all go, go, go 

My D.P ordered me that Zita West CD, Will have a wee listen to it later 

Cate, hows it going for you, how is your DH doing? 

Hi to everyone else, way too many to mention personally  to you all xxxxx


----------



## KITTY1231

bp you were panicing about your bloods and you had nothing to worry about you got further on than me the didnt tell me to collect my drugs they wont do any thing with me until i have a review appointment roll on the 23 march


----------



## IGWIN79

Thank nickiturns, sue30, and glitter girl for all the replys they really helped  
 Shaz hope you had a nice day, And   to everyone else !!!
Had a bad couple of day this week and took time of work but after speaking to yous girls i feel alot better 
so thankyou hunnys    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

^Hello^ Sweetchilli - I've had a fresh ICSI and an FET with Origin and I've started again this week    I find them really helpful and attentive    They will probably ask you to ring them on day 1 of your next AF, they will then schedule/plan your tx for you and it's all go from there really - hope this helps.

Jo - Good luck tomorrow Mrs    

Tek - good luck for testing     

BP I didn't faint - DH was paying     

Shaz - happy birthday hun, sorry it's late     How's your hubby? 

Cate I have a wii too and I love it!

Ladyhex - did you get your water sorted   How inconsiderate of them, didn't they know you was going to work   

Well collected drugs yesterday have to take metformin tablets 1 a day for a week then up it to 2, phone on day 1 of AF on these tablets and then they will call me in for a scan to make sure my lining is thin and then a few days later another scan to make sure my follies are doing their thang  

Take care EVERYONE 

Kate


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

God ye all write alot its taken forever to catch up on everyone...

Happy Birthday Shaz hope you had a good day

Sweetchill; good luck with origins, I'm going there too, will have to compare notes...

Babyrock; Good luck with ec, what do you think of orgins?

Emak; really hope your mum will be home for you too... best of luck with treatment..

Jamag; Brillant news and good luck with transfer

Cate; love wii its fab... glad your hubbie is getting better I'm sure your spoiling him..

Hi to everyone else on treatment and sorry if i left anyone out...

Well DH dad is pretty confused and very weak, we went to Derry after work last night and will go
again at the wkend... really hope he pulls through...

Going to Origins tomorrow for first time getting AMH test done... anyone know what is normal reading!!!..anyway glad its nearly the wkend just feeling very stressed about everything at the moment...

M777


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening all

CrazyKate - how dare they turn it off  , inconsiderate ...don't get me started lol 
I had to buy water and boil it, run up and down the stairs and to top it of get wash using the SINK (the water was everywere)   Thank god the water is back on !!!
They said it was a bust pipe round the corner .....i whatever and it just happen to burst at 8 am  

All you ladies that have collected your drugs, will be happy by the weekend ....if you know what i mean  

So many people on here now its great   
Only thing i was working for 5 hours today and i had to read about 3 pages ......my god you ladies can talk   

Jomag ...hun thats great about your wee frosties 
Betty hows yous feeling ?



shaz2 said:


> DH is OK chest pains is due to trap wind believe it or not  and he pulled a muscle an slipped disc in back so got pain killers and some sort of gel!! aww he is pure milking it now though he will have more than a sore back if he keeps it up!!!...lol...


Haven't heard milking in years thats my new word for the week lmao lmao rofl rofl Shaz 
Babyrock; Good luck with ec  
Tektron - good luck for testing 
Did you enjoy Dinner sue30

Hello to all the lovely ladies out there  

I'm off to bed now 
talk soon TC xx


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to sweetchilli, good luck with you tx.

Shaz:  Hope you've had a good day and hope your DH gets better soon.

Babypowder: Glad you've got your drugs.

Thanks to all who've asked about DH, he's doing ok but I have to make sure he doesn't over do it. He's done a couple things today which were possibly pushing it. He went to treatment room at health centre and they only took 4 out of 12 staples out, they're being careful in case wound opens when they take them out. They told DH there was a man in yesterday and they took staples out only for wound to open so he had to go to the hospital for it to be sorted. I definitely don't want him to end up back in the Erne, the empty feeling in the house was horrible.


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Ya Angie.........Im so sad to hear of your loss......my thoughts are with you and your DH!!!!!!!!! you are both having such a tough time!!!!!!

Hi Mollycat have you taken time of on sick leave for treatment if so how long for and was your gp ok?

Your very welcome sweetchilli!!!!!

Joined weight watchers this evening when I got on the scales I felt I may be better opting for a forty day fast!!!!!!!!!  I do hope to lose 1 lb per week prior to treatment and I work out if Im to belive the RVH that will be 4months!!!!

Shaz Im so glad you are going in March........just shows you they even make mistakes at the top of the list!

Night Ladies  SB


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

I was wondering has anyone got gillian williamson email address i have lost it and need to contact her..... 

Good Luck and Thanks

Missy x


----------



## emak

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Missy wee Lauren is just adoreable,how did i miss that one ?When was she born? Just georg u lucky thing.
Sorry cant help u with the email address but im sure someone on ere can.Good luck
Emma


----------



## weeza82

Morning y'all!

Hope everyone is keeping well!

Gosh this board is so busy, I have totally lost track who is doing what now  

Shaz, Happy birthday and hope DH is ok!

Kate, yay for getting started again, you're short protocol this time aren't you? 

Missy, I can't believe Lauren is 2 months and 3 weeks already! Where has that gone! She is such a wee dote! Hope she is good for her mummy. Oh, I don't have the email you are looking for either! 

BP glad you are all ready to go now

Jomag, thinking of you today and good luck for ET     

Emak, hope you slept a bit better last night

Hope everyone else is keeping really well too   Sorry for the quick post!


----------



## lgs30

good morning all ya lovely ladies ,was just wondering is it normal enough for your AF to arrive when your on the nasal sprays am on day 12


----------



## emak

Morning lgs30 ,yip totally normal to have a/f while on the spray mines arrived on day 14 .Actually if a/f doesnt arrive by a certain date you have  to go to the rfc to get a blood test to make sure you are d/r.Did the nurse at your preplanning appointment not explain this and give you a date to contact them if tour a/f didnt show.I thought i was gonna have to go up there but my a/f arrived on the last day before the date they set for me....hope this helps.
Hows everyone else this morning? I am out of bed since the crack of dawn ...NO sleep again,i have noticed a bit of a pattern here ,i have one sort of ok night then a horrible one   . Ohhhhhhhhh well i have a lunch date to look forward to today ,going out with 2 of my aunties which will be nice ,as im sitting here typing i am in the process of dying my hair which i really must go now and rinse off.
Catch up later
Emma  xx


----------



## lgs30

morning emak yeah the 6th o march but am so scared of something going wrong   so things must be going normal enough for me  i had really bad sleeping patterns until i done the zita west cd iv sleep great the last two nights honestly brilliant cd plus iv started my 100% pinapple juice 1 glass an 5 brazil nuts a day told my sister in law last night about my ivf she was told to lose weight before she could get it feel so sorry for her   we then went down to d/p mum an dads an she was ringing his mum giving off  that how come that i got before her was a bit upset but staying calm  but iv waited in total 4 years for this an i will support her no matter what but its mad the way she carries on sometimes


----------



## emak

OMG your sil isnt being very supportive is she,fair play to you saying you will be there for her when its her turn.As you say you have waited 4 VERY long years for this ,try not and let her bring you down ,me thinks there is a wee bit of the green eyed monster going on ,but suppose we have to remember we are all feeling the same want for a child and suppose she is no different.I have to admit that there were times when i heard ANOTHER sil was pg my feelings were not always of joy   might even say there was the ole green eyeed monster in me,but hey i suppose we all feel like that sometimes......do you girls are am i just a complete       . As for her losing weight ,its obviously for the best at the end of the day she wants a   so a little effort wont kill her.....i lost weight ,gave up the ****(which is still killing me) no tea,coffee ,taking loads of vits etc we have to give ourselves the best chance possible and im sure she knows this herself but just wont admit it,so having a go at poor you is easier.Try not and let the situation bother and keep up the      
Emma


----------



## lgs30

thanks emak yeah i had 9 friends around me last year preg an  was so happy for them all i kept thinking that will be me some day its that thinking kept me going i feel for her dont no why am so soft inside


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Emak, Lauren was born on 5th December, can't believe how fast time flies....

Weeza, she is getting so big, she is a wee dote but a wee rascal at the same time.  Has had a hard time with colic so she clears her lungs quite a bit.... but wouldn't change her for the world... Not long for yourself now has the time been going in slow or fast.....

Hi to everyone else and good luck on your journeys, hope 2009 is a lucky year for yous all... There is so many newbies on here now i don't know many of yous...

Missy xx


----------



## Babypowder

Afternoon girlies 

Honestly you gals can talk, have to say think the shock of IVF finally caught up with me yesterday , after my last post I had a cuppa, cause my head was a bit sore, went to lay down and was sick 4 times lastnight , DP phoned my mum..........she said it was nerves, and unfortunatley I would agree, when I seen that bag of drugs......

Like you said Betty, I kept opening the fridge and looking at them , My Dp said to me this is it no going back.........then I threw up.

So for all the others, think Glitter and Loopy maybe? be prepared to go to the pharmacey, though, they knew we where comming and after a short 5min wait they where ready.

Kitty they didn't mention the bloods for hormone level etc and niether did I .

Well my laptop has to go in for a check....I have been putting it off and off cause I didn't want be without this site, but as its about to blow up, its going tomorrow , so im sure by the time I get it back there'll be a few hundred pages to catch up  .

  to everyone. BP.


----------



## crazykate

Missy PM'd you Gillian Williamson's email  

M777 think I posted a lot of pages ago what AMH levels were the norm think it's between 5-15 can't remember now   

Weeza - hey how are you?  Yep Short protocol for me


----------



## Babypowder

Hey crazykate,  or anyone can you refresh my memory as to what the difference in short and long protocols are and how they generally decide? as looks like judging by my drugs im in the gerneral IVF mmeds etc. thanks  BP


----------



## KITTY1231

babypowder the bloods that you got done on Wednesday was for hiv etc the reason they mentioned to me was before the nurse calls you for the bloods they have a look through your file and she saw that the doctor had wrote on my about the hormone levels in my bloods so take it that they are fine if they weren't the would have not let you collect your drugs take things easy. I do arts and crafts mostly card making and when  i find myself stressing i go and lock my self in my craft room and make cards to my hearts contented you be surprised how times flies doing something you enjoy and it takes your worries away


----------



## crazykate

Babypowder I don't have to downreg but I will have injections to stimulate - my tx should be no more than 4/5 weeks all the way to ET I think


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Girls

I am so cross with your sis-in -law.  Its so mean the way she is treating you..........you have waited so long for your chance dont let her upset you!!!!!!!!Dont fret you have you friends here for support on FF.  You would think since you are both on the same journey that she would support you!!!!!!!!!

Emak I have noticed that smoking is never really brought up much on here but I have got to quit!!!!!!!!!  Truth is they are the only thing that has kept me sane over this journey of infertility!!  How did you quit.....did u use anything ie. patches?  Also joined weight watchers last night and can honestly say I was so ashamed I couldnt believe what weight I was...........cant stop thinking were the scales broke.....lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi to everyone else hope you are having a nice day!!!!!!!!!!!!

SB
SB


----------



## emak

Hi Sunbeam ....trying to give up the ole **** eh? Its not easy as im sure you know  i used the patches for a few weeks then went "cold turkey"   honestly it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be ,as i had tried soooooooooo many times before and would only last a few days ,but i suppose this time i knew i HAD to quit .I have found the last couple of weeks i have been craving one which i find strange as i never have before even when on the     but im guessing thats the stress of tx.I honestly dont hold out much hope that i will stay off them if this tx doesnt work there has been a few times when i have had one in my hand about to light it but then have caught myself on.....ohhhhhhhhh my willpower has really been tested but glad to say i passed the test    Good luck at WW im a lifelong member there but not at the moment obviously !!!!!

Crazykate im liking the sound of your tx NO d/r thats my kinda tx !!!!  that this is your time you soooooooooo deserve it Make sure you keep us posted on how its all going.How do they decide if its long/short portocol??

Kitty great idea doing something to keep your mind off things.Im always saying i should get a hobby instead of lazing in front of the tele everynight...the most i do is walk the dog and read 

Babypowder so we are gonna be missing you for a while ,its gonna be quiet around ere.I would be lost without my laptop ,we were having probs with the pc before christmas (before dh got me the laptop) and i was REALLY missing the craic on FF ,i think some of the gals thought i went AWOL  

Right im off for a wee nosey elsewhere chat later
Emma


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Hope your all having a good day..

crazykate thanks most look that up...

babypoder not sure what short and long protocol, but was at origins today and the lovely nurse
said that i would probably do the short treatment as i don't usually have a lot of eggs, so she said the go with your natural cycle and give you tablets (I think tablets) to boost your own hormone level even more...
So I'm hoping that means no nasal spray, but i could be wrong. Were you told that you were doing short!!!

Origins was grand today the all seem dead on there, they were all dead on in the Royal too...
meeting them again on the 16th march, just before paddys day, so they will have the results of the AMH then... looking forward to starting now...

Oh and the talked about embroyo Glue... hope its super glue... but sounds good...

anyway most go here heading to the gym

byeeeee
M777

DH dad still the same


----------



## lgs30

thanks sunbeam it great here i can say what i want an you girls totally understand me my AF came this morning have to say not one cramp thankgod think that cd has me totally chilled out lol am on day 12 of my nasal spray no real side effects only the odd sore head my sis inlaw is a little bit upset she never liked me she is so spoiled by her mum an dad but am a only girl out of three boys so if any one should be spoil it should be me but my feet are firmly on the ground big time


----------



## lgs30

hi molly777 my 1st scan on the injections is on the 16th march aswell lol


----------



## emak

lgs30 im in the rfc on 16th for my 2nd scan .What time is yours? I think im there around 8.15am or some very early time,also there on the 10th at 7.45 am .Will any of yous be there then


----------



## lgs30

o my god mines is at 8.25am lol lol lol


----------



## emak

see u in the waiting room


----------



## lgs30

brilliant i can finally put a face to your name lol


----------



## sunbeam

It will be lovely for you to all meet at the same time.........hope I will be going at athe same time as some of the FF's.

Apologies for being clueless but what exactly does the sprays do and what do the injections do?  Will I be on both prior to ISCI?

SB


----------



## lgs30

hi sunbeam  the suprecur nasal acts like a dimmer switch to your natural cycle while the gonel-f injection makes you grow more eggs so thats what the nurse told me lol


----------



## sunbeam

hi Igs when do you start injections?


----------



## lgs30

i start them on the 12th march lol its going to be fun injecting myself lol but i hope it wil be worth it


----------



## sunbeam

you will be grand.......Im sure the RVH will have you well trained........What date is your EC?


----------



## lgs30

its on the 24th all being well its really hitting home now lol


----------



## sunbeam

All will be grand! Are you still at work or are you taking time off?


----------



## lgs30

i took really ill last june so iv been off since dp doesnt allow me back at all in saying that nor does my doctor i worked in ballykelly hospital


----------



## sunbeam

Hope you are feelin better now.......I think you are so lucky being off I think its so important to give your body maximum rest at this time.  Although some would say your best just to continue with your daily routine.  When Im at treatment stage I hope to take time off.  Im in my current job years and have never had a day off sick so hope it wont be a problem!

SB


----------



## sunbeam

PS Must go put on the tea and I will chat to you girls later on this eve!

SB


----------



## Sue30

Evening ladies   

Teketron - are you testing today - know you are away for a few days - so have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Missy - I am laughing at the time you posted at - Lauren looks beautiful - but am sure the night feeds are tiring! ohhh roll on!!!

BP - poor you last night - it just shows that no matter how much we kid ourselves about being prepared for treatment it can still come as a shock!  Hope your laptop isn't away for too long!! We need an update on how the drugs are doing in your fridge   

lgs30 - its not fair that your SIL made a scene like that in front of you today! Just look after yourself over the next while - and look after yourself!

Crazy kate - think you might be going through the same drug treatment as me . .starting on 'metaform' (spelling) is that right Good luck over the next few weeks - I'll be prob about 3/4 weeks behind you!

Tearful - know you are working very hard this week - so let us know how you are getting on with the spray!

Hi to everyone else - hope alls well - oh jomag - how'd you get on today at EC?

In a bit of a dilemma about the weekend  ..... have a hen night and don't know whether to have a few drinks or not - I don't want to arouse awkward questions about not drinking but am also really conscious about treatment starting in March! Do you think a few glasses of wine would be ok?

I have an ironing mountain to attend to tonight - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Theres clothes in there I have probably forgotten I have - hate ironing!!

Well, maybe get on later to escape my housework

Sue

PS Sunbeam - I'm going to do exactly the same with regard to time off!


----------



## lgs30

see you later sunbeam talk later enjoy your tea lol


----------



## lgs30

hi sue yeah i have let it go way over my head too much to think off but il be there for her when here time comes am just that soft


----------



## lgs30

must go an get tea sorted talk later


----------



## Babypowder

Just spoke to DP....it will be a week before I get my puter back, im on my mums at the mo ........must learn to cope without FF , well I will pop on when Im at my mums.

Sunbeam   they fit you in and your the lucky 201 , 

Tekron    to you.

Sue30, I just finished a pile of ironing earlier, nightmare , though I do iron my knickers and my teatowels aswell , so just give myself more work.

Tearful hope the sniffing is going well, was thinking about you when I collected my glue bag yesterday 

Hiya to everyone else   and hopoe your well. BP


----------



## lia.g

Gosh girls I just can't keep up with you all.  Missed 2 days and have about 6 pages to read  

Shaz2 - Sorry I missed your birthday.  Hope you had a good one and hope DH is ok 

Tektron - I know you must be due to test today or tomorrow so will be thinking about you   

Molly777 - Hope your dad recovers  

Sorry girls, just to much to catch up on to do any more personals tonight but thinking about everyone whatever stage of tx and those waiting to start.

Lia xo


----------



## emak

Girls i have a wee question for yous ,hope someone can help.As you all know im currently d/r on day 18 ,well my a/f arrived on sat night and was away by 3 days later which is pretty usual for me,anyhoo today i have been getting mild a/f pains AGAIN and have now noticed some darkish staining sorry TMI ,its not like a full a/f more like the tail end but with pains iykwim .The thing is i have never experienced anything like this before very weird indeed and was just wondering if any of yous have had a weird a/f while d/r Im not overly concerned at the moment just wondering is this "normal".
 Thanks in advance    Ems


----------



## betty-77

Hi Emak,  i never really had any bleed during d/r but i'm sure its nothing to worry about, think you hear a lot of people talk about strange bleeds and pains through tx.  Have you been on any of the cycle buddy sites?  they are a bit hectic to post on all the time but i used to have a nosey through at the questions people asked to get any info.  just to reassure yourself give the clinic a call in the morning it wont do any harm


----------



## lia.g

Emma - mine was just shorter than usual but I've read lots of other threads and it seems that slightly unusual bleeding during d/r is pretty normal.  I did have quite a bit of cramping throughout my treatment though.  Some of the others might be able to tell you better but if you're concerned at all it would do no harm to run it past the nurses anyway.  Nothing ever straightforward is it


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Sue, believe it or not that was me just getting red up and putting her to bed and being able to get 10mins to myself....

Missy


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi emak, I had a strange bleed on down reg once . Phoned nurse and she said not to worry hormones are up the left during treatment and that it was nothing to worry about. How are you feeling?


----------



## sunbeam

Hi again girls

Tektron good luck for testing!! Will for pray you!

Missy mean't to say earlier congrats on baby Lauren she is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!

Babypowder know how you feel some evenings I dont get on and I feel I have missed so much, chat to ya when ur at ur mums!!!!!!

Emma dont stress to much by the sounds of the others this seems normal but I can only imagine that every wee cramp is a worry!

Sue 30 what stage are you at now any update!

This may sound funny but there are so many of us on here that sometimes I get mixed up in who's who and what stages we are all at!

Cant wait to watch Brothers and Sisters later just love the show, does anyone else?

SB


----------



## emak

GIRLS ,GIRLS ,GIRLS  (sounds like a song) Thank you all for you very speedy replys were would i be without you all
           

Babyrocks (ohhhh i do love that name) im feeling ok alot better than at the start of d/r ,not as weepy BUT still not sleeping was tossing and turning from 12.30 last night at least i got an hour and a half   .I have told DH im gonna try and sleep in the spare room tonight to see if it makes a difference at least i will have a big double bed to myself and if i cant sleep i can turn on the light and read my book which usually helps.

Loopy hope your not getting the flu ,think its doing the rounds enjoy your shower.A long soak in a bubble bath would be better.

Hows all the rest of yous doing tonight?Any plans for the weekend?

Ems


----------



## sunbeam

Well Ems Im really looking forward to saturday........Im going shopping which is probably my most favoured activity!  Me and my friend are going to Monaghan town.  I was there for the first time about now last year.  It has lovely clothes shops and the most amazing shoe shop called Shoezella!  It has really cool shoes and I want to check out their summer collection.  I have this addiction of buying shoes and my DH is about to blow a fuse!!!!! Keeps asking me have I not heard there is a credit crunch!!!!!!!!!!lol.  But like most girls no matter whats the state of the financial world I still cant get enough shoes!!!!!!!!!!

After a therapeutic day I plan to go out with DH and friends on Sat night!


----------



## lgs30

sorry emak was in the middle of writing to you an my comuter turned itself an would not turn on again so i left it half a hour lol i needed provera to bring mine on then it came on the 26 jan then again on the 8th feb told the nurse at pre-treatment told me not to worry an now i have it again which am glad


----------



## lgs30

sunbeam iv also planned a girlie night at my house next fri night its the three other friends i run about with at school talk about old times


----------



## sunbeam

I love times like that! Im 30 in April and love to catch up with buddies from school to see whats happening and are we ageing gracefully!  What age are you Igs?


----------



## lgs30

sunbeam i was 31 in jan past lol my d/p had a big 30th party for me last then took me to euro disney in june god bless him


----------



## sunbeam

Help when I type my msgs they keep disappearing..........I had said Igs that was a lovely suprise!  Isnt Disney the coolest place ever!  Im going to Florida at the end of June.  Am panicking a bit now though!  When I booked it last August I called the RVH first and was told that I would be waiting at least 15-18 months on ICSI.........how things have changed!!!!!!!!  Anyhoo getting treatment means more than the hol so what will be will be!!!!!!!!


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls, theres so many on here i can't keep up! lol hope all you ladies in the middle of tx are keepng well! im picking up lots of tips for when its my turn   but pinapple juice...yuk! lol
betty, just noticed your from crumlin...im in stoneyford!!!


----------



## emak

Andrea81 wot u dont like the pineapple juice i LOVE it ,no probs for me BUT the milk will be  a problem  
Sunbeam are you having probs with internet ,mines froze for about 20 mins there and had just finished an email hit send and nothing ...lost the lost 
Loving the sound of your shopping trip might head into town tomorrow myself for a little and i mean a little bit of retail therapy myself.
Lgs30 love girlie night in or out dont matter always some craic .ENJOY


----------



## sunbeam

Ems definitely something strange happening with internet tonight!!!!!!!  It take sme long enough to type never mind having to type twice lol!  Im with u Andrea dont think I like the sound of pineapple juice but could cope with the milk...and the brazil nuts.......love those!!!!!!!  Truth is have never had pine juice but will have to try some, just not lookin forward to it!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Night all just headin 2 bed but will chat 2mara!!

SB


----------



## weeoonagh

Hi Girls,

Please take a few minutes for a very good cause

This petition is asking for funding for every couple to have 3 IVF treatments on the NHS, it is on the No 10 web site and closes tomorrow!! I've just checked and less than 725 people have signed so far, so if you agree please take 30sec's and fill it in, maybe it'll help all of us in the long run . Just follow the link below:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF

Cheers
Oonagh
/links


----------



## Cate1976

I've signed the petition.

Tekron: Good luck, hope you get BFP.

I'll be at RFC on 16th March for scan to check lining thickness. Scan is at 0905 but we'll be there maybe half hour before that.


----------



## shaz2

Hi guys

i also signed the petiton and also sent it to everyone in my e mail address book so hope it does some good...


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning Ladies 

Tekron hope you get your  

weeoonagh Signed the petition last nite ...hope more ladies sign it .....the reason for not alot of signatures i would is because people don't know about it, in the first place.  
BP ......awwww no laptop for a week      your poor mum you will be round ever night lol

Cate what about DH and the WII......wont be long coming round for your scan 

There is alot of ladies doing TX now    Poor DH's and DP's 
Hopefully everyone will get     as a out come 

Water all sorted lmao  

i hadn't been on yesterday for a few hours and i had to read 5 pages, i couldn't believe it    you ladies can talk


----------



## lia.g

Just signed the petition.  Didn't know about it before reading it on here  
Have sent it to all my email contacts


----------



## lgs30

good morning ladies yeah i also signed it  hope itmakes a difference


----------



## emak

Morning girls
I have just signed the petition also took the liberty of doing it for DH   .I agree with you ladyhex ,no one knew about it or there would have been loads more shame it wasnt posted on FF earlier espically on some of the boards over the pond ...loads more girls there.Did yous know that in Sctoland they get 3 goes and the govt there were actually debating to increase it to 5.....think im gonna move  

Cate i might bump into you on the 16th aswell ,was just checking my app is for 8.20 am.We are up there on the 10th aswell but my app time is 7.45 ,OMG im gonna have to leave the house in the middle of the night   ,me thinks i will be looking a bit rough them mornings ,i usually need a good hour to look anyway presentable  
Must go and jump in the shower ,still sitting in my pj's and DH is about to come home from work any minute .....not a good look

E    xxx


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

Just signed it too, thanks for letting me know...

Hey good luck to all the girls doing tx at the moment, and also anyone doing e/t today
good luck..

looks lovely outside today...
DH dad seems to be doing lots better Tg, we are going there tomorrow for the wkend.

Anyone heard of embroyo glue!!!

byeeeeeee better do some work

M777


----------



## Babypowder

Hi wee oonagh, signed for myself and DP.

Hello everyone else, on my mums puter, round at hers as its her birthday today .

Not much happenening.........meeting in work at 2pm.........even though im off today, still have to go .

Catch up later.    Bp.


----------



## yellazippy

Tekron Thinking of you taday


----------



## IGWIN79

Hello girlies   Wishing all yous girls doing tx at the minute   and hope yous all get    (fingers crossed for yous all) 
   
Im finding it very hard to keep up with everyone, there is so many on here lol 
Well this week was a real downer for me i totally lost it in work yesterday i had a load of nasty customers  i just burst into tears    Fealt really stupid after though   i think they thought i was loosing it   
What is all this about milk and pineapple juice   I have not got a clue lol


----------



## lgs30

hi sweetchilli how are you welcome to ff its great here with all the girls iv found it a real support an so you will to not sure about milk but the pinapple juice has to be the pure one i get mine in asda 100% pure its lovely its ment to help your wee embro implant an the brazil nut gives the linin loads of nuturients think that how you spell it


----------



## lia.g

Awh sweetchilli, think we can all sympathise with you.  I'm pretty sure most of us have "lost it" at some point in this rollercoaster that is infertility    Hope you're feeling a bit better today  

As for the milk and pineapple juice, well milk is supposed to be good for the eggs and lining of the womb because its a protein and pineapple juice (not from concentrate) is supposed to be good for the lining cause it contains selenium, as do brazil nuts.  Its quite a minefield isn't it 

Molly777, glad DH's dad seems a bit better  

Babypower - a meeting on your day off....you are dedicated  

Angie - you haven't been on for a bit but in case you're looking in just wanted to say I'm thinking about you   

Emma you're right, wish I'd seen the petition thing earlier. Could have encouraged more people to sign it!

Hi to everyone else.  Off work today so just going into town for a spot of retail therapy and then have reflexology  

Lia xo


----------



## lgs30

i no you hear an read so much my head spins somrtimes lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Hiya again   Feeling alot better today thanks.   

lia.g how did the shopping go today. Did you enjoy....

Lgs30 I know talking to everyone on here really helps its great .....

I think i am going to try that pineapple juice "wouldnt hurt" 
Well my results from all the tests came through the post this morning have not got a clue what they mean  
DH tests were all fine but its says in mine that Initilal investagation showed that a D3 FSH of 5.6 is that good or bad   
It says that my right tube had no fill when i had the hysterosalpingogram but i may show that is due to spasm   
Does that effect TTC or was it just because of the dye ??

I think Origin will want to do another dye test cause there are no def answers on the letter 
Does anyone have a clue what these mean 


Can anyone explain in english? all these results are to much for me !



Cant really ask the hos cause i more or less told them were to go !!   hee hee


----------



## emak

Hi Sweetchili about your fsh test ,me thinks that 5.6 is good   , the lower the better.Mines was 8.9 (i think) a year ago,god only knows what it is now.I was told it was "normal" but i do realise that its in the higher range of normal ,might even be higher now....i hope not but at the end of the day i am another year older  .About your dye test cant really help you there ,did it say your left tube was ok....both of mine are knackered !!! You should go to your gp and get them to explain everything for you ,thats what i did.

Lia did you get anything nice in the shops? I was out shopping myself today and got NOTHING ...sorry i bought OK (finally got it) and a lipgloss couldnt come home with absolutly nothing...suppose it wasnt a bad thing really as i cant really afford to go mad at the moment 

Molly whats embroyo glue? Can you buy it in B & Q     ,all joking aside though im REALLY interested to know what it is.

Right must go and sort out some dinner,when i say sort out dinner ....its FRIDAY so that means its take away night,just cant decide if it Chinese or the chippy,oh decisions decisions  
Ems  xxx


----------



## molly777

hi  Sweetchilli sorry to hear your having a rough time, really hope your ok
have a nice wkend and take it easy.... 

thanks lia.g.. enjoy your retail therapy

M777


----------



## lia.g

Bought a pair of jeans (just what I didn't need  )  Was really looking for trousers for work. Ah well  

DH has arrived back from Madrid.  Was away watching the Liverpool Match.  Bought me some touche eclat and a big box of guylian chocolates.  What a good boy he is haha  

Sweetchilli - sorry I can't help with the results.  Been so long since I had all my tests done I can't remember what the levels should be!

Emma -  Your idea of "sorting" dinner sounds just like mine    We had indian tonight, yum.


----------



## andreaj81

hello ladies!
i've just signed the petition as well...knew nothing about it til i read it on here so thanks! i signed it twice each for me n dh (we have 2 email addys each ) and for my mum as well! lol
hows everyone today? any nice plans for the weekend? im workin both sat n sun   thought my date for lap would have came this week as its due in march...if not here by next week im gonna phone


----------



## molly777

sweetchilli, as far as i know once its under 10 its perfect and yes the lower the better...
unfortunately mine is 11.5...  

Emak, not sure what embro glue is but the talked about it on thurs in Origins and the nurses there seemed very excited about it!!!, I'm hoping its when the glue the embros back in....
but you did make me laugh   

M777


----------



## lgs30

evening ladies how are we all doing


----------



## lgs30

ladies hope you dont mind me asking what does origins mean


----------



## IGWIN79

Its a private fertility clinic in belfast


----------



## lgs30

sorry if i sounded a bit thick there lol iv never head of it weres it at


----------



## IGWIN79

Dont really know i have app in march !!!! NOW WHO SOUND THICK LOL 
Im the one with the appointment and i dont know were it is   ha ha ha.....
I will def have to find out soon .....  But i def know its in belfast!!
How stupid would i look if it wasnt hee hee
I was so happy to get the appointment i never looked to see


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya girls I signed the petition too! Also agree this should have been publishied (cant spell that) on radio or on the likes of GMTV for all to see, but thanks anyway for letting us know!

Well girls just checking in on you all.........chat tomara!

Thinking of you Tektron


----------



## lia.g

Girls, just a suggestion - I've noticed lots of conversations about drinking milk during tx and also trouble sleeping.  My reflexologist suggested I try Ovaltine malt drink before going to bed.  You make it with milk and its got lots of vitamins and minerals including folic acid.  Its supposed to help you relax and unwind before bed and is healthy too.  Won't be to everyones taste but I have to say I like it


----------



## lgs30

good morning ladies how are we all today Sweetchilli my haed is spinning an i no were am going lol so never worry there lol hope your keeping good

M777- could you please tell me where i can get some embro glue lol lol lol
emak- how are you are hows the injections going x
Tekron- hope everything you wish for you got thinkin of you x
Ladyhex-hope your well x
shaz2- bet your all excited now so happy for you xx
anderaj81-hi really nice to met you xx


                    think thats everyone if not sorry an hope you all have a great day am off now to my D/P nephews 3rd birthday today an my friendly sisterinlaw will be there god am dreading it wish me luck it will be a afternoon of looks an cheeky remarks but my D/p will be there so thats all i need he will stick up for me xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Lia g , thanks for the advice about milk. It's good to have an alternative to gulping down milk straight.good luck to everyone else on treatment.  
Well,triggering tonight and having egg collection at 645am on Monday. Really hoping everything goes to plan and we get a decent number of eggs and the actually fertilise this time. Dh has just arrived into heathrow so he can be here for his bit! God the men have it easy don't they!!!!
Best wishes to everyone else. Just watching the ireland England match. Come on ireland!!!!


----------



## Les69

Hi Girls

Havent logged on in a few weeks but seen some of you asking about FSH levels etc and I found this really good link which explains all normal blood hormone ranges.Hope it helps! I am off to ARGC Monday 9th to start Stims-just started nasal spray this week. Im staying in London for 3 weeks with DH there at weekends and for the final week to do his bit!

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Love to you all doing Tx
Lesley x
/links


----------



## lia.g

Babyrocks, good luck for e/c    6.45am!  Thats an early start


----------



## Ladyhex

evening Ladies 

hope we are all having a good weekend  
 Les69 Good luck with TX .....men have a wee part to play at times lol 

babyrocks ...good luck was EC on Monday      
lgs30 I'm keeping not to bad thanks and urself ?

embro glue ? whats all that about  i missed that one   
lia.g ...how nice of DH

Just about to go and watch a movie 
everybody have a good one


----------



## lgs30

hi ladyhex am gud thank god lol


----------



## Ladyhex

did you have a good weekend 
lgs30


----------



## lgs30

morning every one yeah ladyhex had a great weekend so far


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyones having a good wknd  

Tektron - You and DH must be due back from your wee break today.  I hope you had a lovely break and that it was good news for you both on test day   

Jomag - how are you doing on the  dreaded 

Babyrocks - good luck with e/c tomorrow  

Les69 - good luck with starting tx  

Thinking of you all doing tx at the moment   and those waiting patiently to start  

I've started my pre-holiday fitness regime this wknd and am wrecked already    Exercise just isn't my strong point, unless you can count wii bowling lol.
Oh and DH has just announced that he's booked us into Lough Erne Golf Resort in Eniskillen on 14th March for the night and booked me a 2hr relaxation treatment in their thai spa.  How lovely. He must be after something   

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

hi ladies! hope everyone is having a good w/end!

im just finished work...not off again til thur...then im off 2 donegal   only prob with that is it looks like its getting really cold again so we'll be foundered! lol 

liag you'll love enniskillen, i've stayed in a few places down there...but i haven't stayed in lough erne yet, you'll have 2 let me know what its like!


----------



## Jomag

Hi all, hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Lia - lucky you.. a wee spa break at Lough Erne would be lovely just now!!  I havent made it there yet but my mum is going to a wedding there soon.. it's supposed to be gorgeous.

I'm on my 2ww and it is quite nice really.  I almost don't want to get to test date because then I will know if it hasn't worked... at least this way ignorance is bliss.  It is so lovely to think that maybe, just maybe my little embies are implanting about now, I have never got this far before so it is a nice place to be.  However, I dont feel any different!! They could just have evaporated into nothing at this point but I'm hoping not!

Babyrocks - good luck with the egg collection!! It's so exciting getting to find out how many you have got.  Enjoy!

Interested to know what consultants you are all with and what your experiences of Origin and RFC have been.

Babydust to everyone.


----------



## lia.g

Oh I know girls, I've been checking out the website for Lough Erne and it looks amazing  

Jomag - I felt exactly the same on my 2ww.  Didn't want to test. Was quite happy in my own little world of not knowing.  Ignorance really can be bliss sometimes


----------



## Jomag

Hi Lia

I have just read your history under your message, I'm sorry that your last cycle wasnt successful but it is great that you are getting to go again so soon.  How many frosties do you have left?  And which clinic are you with?  How many AFs do you need to have between transfers?  Questions questions!!


----------



## lia.g

Hi Jomag

I'm at RFC.  We had our review with Dr McFaul on Monday and he said we could start again as soon as we want (which really means, as soon as you get to the top of the waiting list again  ).  According to RFC we're no2 on nhs list and Dr McFaul put us back on the w.l for private FET which is only 1-2mths.  Think I'd prefer to wait a month or so anyway to make sure the drugs from last treatment are out of my system.

Dr McFaul wasn't at all concerned that FET had failed.  Said it can just take 2-3 goes to work, although I did have problems getting my lining thick enough so he said that could have been the problem.  Have to have a combination of patches and tablets next time round  

We have 15 frosties left so hoepfully should get at least 2 more FETs from that  

Lia


----------



## lgs30

evening ladies was just wondering how many free goes do you get free on nhs


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Hope you all had a lovely wkend 

Babyrock best of luck with e/c tomorrow.. have a good night sleep..

Lia.g, Hope the birthday party went well and sis in law was a bit nicer to you..
oh and your hubbie is a wee pet have a lovely time at spa...
ps Glue now available on ebay  

Jomag, good luck with the 2ww and god i know exactly what you mean
about not wanting to test, its so nice not knowing and thinking the best for those 2 wks
last time i didn't even test after the 2 ww i waited a few more days... anyway good luck  

We are just back from DH house in derry, his dad is still very weak and confused its so sad to see
him like that... my poor mother in law is wrecked... she is the nicest woman , so lucky to have such
a lovely mother in law... anyway girls good luck to you all this week...

LOL m777


----------



## Babyrocks

Liag have a lovely time in Lough Erne golf resort. We stayed there for two days for my brothers wedding over new test and it was fantastic. The spa is great and the food beautiful.


----------



## andreaj81

hows everyone this morning?
im ready to wring prof mc clure's neck!!!  i phoned gynae wl this morning to see if they could give me a date for my lap...i expected it 2 be last wk in march cos thats the 13 wks after i was boarded - but apparently prof didn't actually board me until 3 wks l8r cos he forgot!!!  i  knew he had done this but was reassured that it wouldn't make a diff and i would still be placed on the list from the actual date i seen him. but this guy this morn said it doesn't work like that n im not on til the later date...i know its only 3 wks but i cant start my icsi until this has been done. it drives me mad that i have 2 wait just because he's so scatter brained!!! im gonna email him from work this pm,  not sure it'll make a diff but im gonna anyway.
anyhoo...sorry for the rant!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone, 

On my mums computer again , though mine should be back today or tomorrow.......according to the guy fixing it.

just a quickey to say hi , 

Tekron any news? Lia lucky you getting a break though you deserve it, might mention this to my DP, you know as a hint .

Babyrocks fingers crossed for ec  .

Hello to everyone else and Andreaj81 I think there would be a que to ring your mans neck.he's my consultant too .

Take care, Babypowder


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi girls. 
Well I'm just back from the clinic. Had 9 eggs collected. Just praying that they fertilise. It's over to the embryologists now I guess!! 
Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Hope you all had a good weekend.....I went to the cinema on saturday night with my friend to see confessions of a shopahloic,very funny and would recommend it for a light hearted film,didnt really get up to much else except EAT omg girls my thighs are getting bigger by the day.i was expecting to put on weight when stims started which is Thursday ,not when d/r but i know its my eating not the meds  have no one to blame but myself 
Babyrocks YIPEEEE 9 eggs well done   now that you get great fertilisation  
Andrea ,i would be raging too if that happened to me and i would defo email him ,you never know he may sort something out for you.
Molly777 i hope your poor father in law gets well soon ,it can be so stressful when someone in the family is ill ,and then you are having to travel to Derry which is an added hassle.
Lia lucky you getting a wee break .My dh wouldnt even think about something like that 
Im away for now i will catch up later
E  xx


----------



## andreaj81

woohoo babyrocks! 9 eggs...well done you   how did you find ec? hope your not too sore... hope you get 9 geood embies now


----------



## Ladyhex

Ladies 
hope you all have a good weekend, i didn't do much really ( housework and more housework lol )

Babyrocks that fantastic news, hope they all fertilise          

emak really want to go and see that movie ( i think we can all relate to it    )

Any word from Tekron    
Lia you have a good DH   

Have posted this on waiting list thread 
i am now 31 on the waiting list woohoo       
Has anybody else moved up as much ( i was 45 on the 18 Feb i think ......what a jump)

Take care chat later


----------



## lgs30

good afternoon ladies was at my friends wee sevice this morning at ballyroan cemt in lderry  she also had a m/c in lderry an i also found my own wee baby grave when i had my m/c i was pretty mixed up so it was great to get closure for me but i broke my heart for her brought back so many thoughts


----------



## emak

LGS30     
       SENDING U LOADS OF CYBER HUGS
Ems  xx


----------



## lgs30

thanks ems i feel kind of at peace now like a weight was lifted off me going to get a wee thing an take it up me an my friend said to each other at least there not far from each other that was sad


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Lgs 30   to you  .

Not long back from my appointment, was meant to be at 2.10 and wasnt called to 3.25  , somethings never change, eh   I know I shouldn't complain and I really am thankful to get this go on NHS but its just never easy dealing with RFC, Maybe its just me but I always come out of that place stressed to the hilt  .

Think I've got myself annoyed at the fact that they totally ignored my notes from Origin and prescribed me the nasal spray instead of injections  . I pleaded with the nurse to have them changed ( cant bare the thoughts of sniffing ) but she said I will have to send in a letter of request with my AF details  She then discovered that I had been given the wrong dosage ( far too high ) and said to bring the whole lot back when I go for pre-treatment visit to get the correct ones   Im hoping they will change me back to injections   . On a more postive note, nurse did manage to get blood on first try  

Loopy, when do you go, its this week some time, isnt it? Be sure to give yourself plenty of time to get parked, it was a total nightmare today, queue a mile long!!!!!!   They send you over to pharmacy on arrival. Hope all goes well for you  

Hi to everyone, theres so many on here now its so difficult to keep track  

Anyone else heading to Craigavon INUK meeting this wed night? Galaxy girl, puddles??


----------



## lgs30

thanks glitter girl it wasnt a easy day all round but am glad i went


----------



## glitter girl

Lgs, Im sure it was very difficult for you, stay strong hun


----------



## lgs30

thanks feel very at ease now with my own feelings there was this one girl an she was just breaking her heart god love her i cried watching her my friends d.h didnt go but all us friends where there were all so close times like this you find out who your friends  really are


----------



## Babyrocks

Lgs.........thinking about you and sending you    . It's hard to go through and I'm sure seeing the wee grave was utterly heartbreaking.
Glitter: how frustrating for you. You find yourself having to be totally clued up on what drugs you should be on so that you don't get the wrong thing!!!! Hope things improve for you and your cycle goes well.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,

 sorry no personals havent caught up with everyone yet.

quick quesyion.. see the appointment i got in the big white envelope saying to send in march af is that appointent for bloods do ye think?? just wondering cause we already had are bloods done in january and was wondering if this appointment was for bloods or to collect drugs etc...any ideas any one??


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Shaz, its for both. I was there today and got bloods done and collected drugs, not sure if they will re do your bloods, I doubt it though


----------



## shaz2

brill thanks glitter girl, so you just waiting now for af to arrive?


----------



## glitter girl

Yes Shaz, but feb AF is just over so not due to 25 march , at least it gives me a chance to get fit  Whens your af due hun? Hope I have someone to cycle with


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,

thanks loopy hope its jus for drugs an stuff then...

aww gliiter girl im due now this saturday fingers crossed but sure when you want it to come it never does and when you dont it comes and brings its whole family with it....lol....

loopy when u due??..xx


----------



## lia.g

Evening all

Lgs30   

Glitter - nothing ever changes at the RFC hey  

Tektron - thinking about you  

Ladyhex - congrats on moving up the w.l  

Babyrocks - 9 eggs is great.   for good fertilisation tonight

Andreaj81 - your just right to be annoyed 

Molly777 - I'm sure its really difficult to see your father in law like that.  Hope he gets better soon  

Hi to everyone else  

Lia xo


----------



## shaz2

babyrocks congrats   to god know you get brilliant fertilization...xxxxxx


----------



## Mandyx

Hi everyone

Havent posted before but have lurking for a few of weeks!!!

I am starting treatment in origin at the end of March and without this site I wouldnt have a clue whats in store (so thanks to everyone already)

I would like to ask anyone who has had a tube removed, do you experience any pain in the side the tube was removed during AF?

Hope to get to know everyone better soon.  

Good luck to everyone where ever they are on their journey!!!! 

Amandaxoxox


----------



## Cate1976

lgs:      to you. Glad you're feeling a bit better now and that you've got friends to support you.

Ladyhex: Pleased you've moved up the list. 

Andrea: I'd definitely let him know you're not happy about the delay.

Molly: Hope your FIL gets better soon, seeing loved ones sick is hard.

Glitter: Hope you get your drugs sorted.

Babyrocks: Hope your eggs fertilize.

Mandy: Welcome to FF. Good luck with your tx.

News on me is mood swings have kicked in and also 2 birth announcements and 1 pg announcement in last 10 days have got to me.

Hi to everyone else, there's so many on here now.


----------



## betty-77

babyrocks great news for you today - will you get a call tomorrow to tell you how many fertilised??  best of luck with rest of tx.

tektron, i'm thinking of you and hopr your o.k whatever your outcome  

Angie if your looking in   hope you and dh are doing well - thinking of you both.

hi to everyone else whatever stage you are at - really hard to keep up now! great to have such an active board with lots of support for everyone but hard to do personals!

all good with me - go for 7 week scan on Thursday and just pray everything is good - cant wait.


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

Igs.30, really feel for you, you sound like you really had a tough day, its good to have
close friends...  

Andreaj81, really hope you got speaking to McClure and he sorts something out, its so fustrating...

Babyrocks, 9 eggs thats fab...  

Glittergirl, I really hope rest of treatment runs smoother for you... so annoying..

Cate, hey hang in there, I know how upsetting it is when all you hear is people having babies and expecting... hope your ok 

Mandy welcome 

hi to everyone else hope you all had a good day

.... going out tomorrow night with my best freinds and i can't wait
haven't seen the girls for a few wks so looking forward to having a good auld chat

Hugs M777


----------



## Tearful

Hi FF  

Sorry no time for personals. Just dropped in to say a quick Hi to everyone. Hope things ticking along nicely for all. Best wishes and     to everyone.

Catch ya soon.

xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all
Amanda, good luck with your cycle at origins. Hopefully someone on this thread will be able to help with your question. 
Cate, hope you're feeling a bit better. It is hard when the whole world seems to be pregnant!!!! Don't worry -it will be your time soon x x 
Thanks also to everyone for their prayers and thoughts for our eggs. Kist handed it over now to the man above and to the embryologists to do their thing!!!


----------



## molly777

betty77 best of luck with scan, i'm sure its very exciting for you and hubbie

M777


----------



## lgs30

evening ladies feeling loads better now thanks for caring  so much everyone


----------



## ava

Hi everyone.im one of the real oldies from way way back and have dipped in again to the site for a bit of company.We were very fortunate to get our wee man first go with IVF and im currently on the tortuous 2ww.This is our NHS attempt.

Im home alone during the week as dp is a fisherman and is out on the high seas and phone coverage is so limited that i dont really have time to start with the "WHAT IFS",to be honest hes very good but believes what will be,will be.
Good luck to everyone wherever they are on their journey,i usually dont do personals as i type like a snail? but love browsing and feelimg not so alone.

Talk soon,LOVE,Ava xxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls Just dropping in to catch up and say Hi to you all!

Nite and will chat soon!


----------



## Ladyhex

morning Ladies 

Its so exciting moving up the list    
Ava god luck with the  

lgs      
Cate its really hard when you hear pg announcements ....fingers crossed it will be your turn soon xxx    

Betty good luck with scan on Thursday  
Amanda welcome to FF 

Hi to everbody else  this morning


----------



## Babyrocks

Betty good luck with your scan it's very exciting.
Well I just got the call from the clinic and 5 of the little darling eggs fertilised. Just praying very hard that they continue to divide. 
Hi to allx x x x


----------



## GemmaC

Emak/Girls

Hope your all doing well! Its been a while since I was on so I dont recognise a lot names.  Nice to see things moving in the right direction and lots of you soon get started. 
Emma, have you moved on to the injection yet? I hope all is going ok for you. !

I was wondering could you maybe give me a wee run down on the new procedure in the Royal for Single Embryo Transfer?  I am hope things might starting moving for me when the Private list gets started again and wanting to know what to expect. With me being 30 I am guessing they will suggest this.  I already have had my NHS go this time last year but we had no fertilisation we are for ISCI now.  If they do decide to run with Single Embryo Transfer for a patient is it a 3 day transfer or a 5 day?  Is a free frozen transfer offered, I think I read someone said Origin do this?  Sorry for all the questions, ideally it would be nice to ask our consultant all this but I presume when you get your letter you just see the nurse for pre-treatment visit and that’s it till scan time. 
Gemma


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi gemma, 
I think you should be fine a Gillian Williamson said it was only for 1st time ivf patients. As this is your second time, hopefully  you will not be eligible for SET


----------



## GemmaC

Just wondering BabyRocks, seeing I did not get to transfer will the count me not having a "go" as such?


----------



## lgs30

good morning girls how are we all today? feeling loads better today has any one heard from tekton? well girls must go here four new tyres has to go on the car an god nos wat else as my car is up for mot on thursday


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi gemma, its still counted as a cycle. I had no fertilistion on my second cycle in origins and it was still considered at cycle. Good luck x x x


----------



## Angie Baby

hi hows is everyone.

im not to bad, trying to get back to normal after my miscarriage. its been so hard we finally got a BFP after a long hard journey then it was took away from us. the miscarriage as taught me a few valunable lessons.

got a review appointment for the 1st April, so looks like it will be another FET got 4 eggs left. does anyone have any idea how much a FET costs through RFC?


----------



## shaz2

angie,.... , ive been thinking away about you...xx


----------



## lgs30

hi everyone how are we all today


----------



## Babyrocks

Angie, good luck with the FET. x


----------



## lgs30

angie wishing your all the best in the world with your fet 

babyrocks-hope your wee darling are dividing like mad xx
lia.g-thanks for the hugs xx
cate1976-no how you feel sometime chin up xx
m777-hope your well
ladyhex- hope your well xx
emak -hows the injections going are they sore am getting scared now xx
shaz2 -hi ya hope all good xx
sorry if i missed any one there is just so many of you lol xxxxxx


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Angie - good to hear from you again.  FET works out about £900 with drugs I think and theres a couple of months waiting list so not too long.  I'm sure its hard for you to think about starting again   

Betty - can't remember exactly when your scan was but hope it went/goes well.  I'm sure you're looking forward to seeing you little one for the 1st time  

Babyrocks - yay for 5 embryos. Good luck for transfer  

Gemma - Hi, welcome back  

Ava - Hi and good luck with the  

Hi to everyone else.  Finding it so hard to keep up with everyone at the minute so sorry if I've missed anyone  

Lia xo


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Oh i tried getting on ere earlier and it was DOWN i was ****** and blinding ,blaming internet connection told DH that i could get on any site except the one i wanted and his reply was the site must be down.....oh i am a thicko 
Angie its good to hear from you ,we have all been thinking of you    
Lgs30 ,i haven't started the jabs yet but i do on Thursday   .I cant wait to get the first one over and done with then the rest will be a breeze...i hope  ,will keep u posted on how i get on.When do u start the jabs ,couldn't be too far after me?
Gemma how the heck are ya? Great to hear from you Mrs ,have you been lurking? What position are you on the private list?Fingers crossed they are finally gonna start moving  
Cate how are you getting on with the d/r? Hope you aren't feeling as MAD as i was (sometimes still do) 
Babyrocks keeping everything for your wee embies....when is e/t?
Girls how cold is it  ,I'm sitting ere waiting for the snow to arrive,hopefully we get all the bad weather out of the way this week as i don't fancy going over a snowy glenshane next week when i have to go to the RFC....suppose the weather is out of my control 
Hope the rest of you girlie's are keeping well,will be back later
Emma   xxx


----------



## Quond

Hi, folks,

Hope you don't mind if I join you?    I am also getting tx at RFC, and hoping to have EC next week... Dire responder, but had a fly-by scan on Sunday (so quick, I don't think I'd recognise the consultant if I saw him again... God bless NHS!) and heard I have 2 follies on left and he didn't mention the right hand side.  

Good news for me, as thought I hadn't responded at all.

Babyrocks - I hope you don't mind but I read your diary with interest - I am looking at ARGC or Create in London if this doesn't work, so would be keen to hear what you think of ARGC.

Hello to you all,

Quond


----------



## Babyrocks

Quond..........good luck with your RFC treatment cycle. Hopefully this will be the one for you and you won;t need to worry about going anywhere else.  
I suppose I will be able to answer your question better in a few weeks.........the reason I went for ARGC is their exceptional pregnancy rates.  So far I have been happy with ARGC.They didn't force any unneccasry tests on us. The clinic genuinely do give everyone a different dose of drugs based on your scans blood results and previous history. The attention and monitoring the clinic provide is great. 80% of the women at ARC have been elsewhere 1st and have bee unhappy with their treatment outcomes.....so if anything the pregnancy rates are even better than you would expect considering the number of treatment failures from elsewhere. I am on such a number of medicines..........clexane and aspirin to improve blood flow to the uterus, cetrotide to stop me ovulating, stimms drugs and dexamethasone to stop my body from rejecting the embryos. We'll just have to wait and see if it reaps rewards and the only proof will be in a BFP. Will let you know. ............good luck


----------



## Babypowder

Hi    to all the new girls.

Quand think I may have chatted to you on another site......along with Brenda?   my screen name was different.will PM you if this rings a bell!

Babyrocks well done for the wee emmbies    they continue to grow.

Emak  jabs yikes I'm not looking forward to mine, but it has to be done

Betty, so excited about your scan, you always stick out in my head, cause my mums Called Betty , I was born in 77 , and I'm a fellow tubeless woman   good luck for it,

Lia hope your well and getting ready for your trip.

Cate hows the d/r going? 

Tearful hope your well 

Sue30 hope your AF is behaving and ready to put in an appearance  

Angie good to hear from you, glad your finding the strength to think about FET. 

 M777, sunbeam, Ladyhex, Shaz, Loop, glittergirl, galaxy, Gemma, Ava, Mandy, Andrea, Tekron and Mollycat ........wdc.......my wee niece kept posting me this on bebo, I had no idea what it ment, but apparently it means 'whats the craic'  , god I'm getting old.

 to anyone I've missed and to all those looking in


----------



## shaz2

babyrocks, can i just ask you a wee qusetion?? when in your tx did you start your clexaine injections and the asprin, reason im asking is because im also on it for anti philosphid syndrome...xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Shaz, I think I started clexane on day 6 of stimms and am still on it


----------



## shaz2

during last tx i started clexaine from day of et and asprin is supposed to be from bfp...wonder if should ask about taking my injections earleir then!!


----------



## Quond

Babyrocks - thanks for the info - sounds really positive.  And you are right, I keep dismissing this cycle, but while there's follies, there's hope!!  ARGC really do have great results, especially considering that it tends to be people who are 'more difficult' cases who end up there!  You seem to be doing very well - am keeping everything crossed for you!

Babypowder - yes, I think you're right!!  It's all gone quiet on the other site, and it's great to hear from you!  Not long now until you start.

Off back to the sofa with heat pad for my belly and drinking pints of milk (think that's supposed to help while stimming?)  Can't hurt!!

Qx


----------



## shaz2

hey emma pm for you...x


----------



## emak

Got it Shaz ,was noseying on Bebo.PM back to you hun


----------



## andreaj81

hi ladies...can't remember who alls at which stage of tx so hope you all ok  

can i ask the girls who are attending origin (or those attending prof mcclure) how did you get referred to the clinic? did you go straight there or did you get refered by ur rfs cons? how long did they make you wait? how did you know they had put your details in origin n do origin contact you? 

i was goin to get us refered myself but when i seen prof in dec he said he could treat us privately at origin and that he would transfer us over. only prob with that is anyone who knows prof will know he so bl**dy scatter brained n im sick of chasing him re my lap n trying to get info as to what he's doin with our tx in origin. i had hoped we would be on the list for april but im aware that if he doesn't put our names down on the list they won't have space for us. i don't even think he's told them about us. i've emailed him n he said he had a meeting with origin end of week so mite know more then. now i know i was moaning about him the other day but im fed up chasing him...i just think if im paying 5k i shouldn't have to follow him around to make sure he's doin everything right. i was thinkin about givin him til next wk n considering askin for a change of cons if no joy...but would someone else be better? am i just being impatient  (which i know i can be   ) or would you change?
god im ramling again....sorry! lol


----------



## lgs30

emak am so scared of startin them injection please let me no how you get on hi to all the other girls an new girls


----------



## betty-77

hi andrea,

i got fed up waiting on rfc and had heard about origin from this site, i went to their website and printed the referral form and brought it in to my doc.  i heard from origin in a few days and had app within couple of weeks.  i was seen by dr faraq and was very fond of him.  i didnt know mcclure worked from origin?  are you on any lists as yet??  sounds very frustrating trying to contact prof mcclure but i guess he is the one with the powers to help you so maybe worth trying him again.  maybe you could try to speak to his secretary to see whats going on?


----------



## crazykate

Andrea hi!  My GP referred me to Origin they are very quick with appointments If I can remember all the way back to the first tx I think I waited 2 weeks for my first appointment. Perhaps a GP referral would be a better alternative than stressing out about the Prof.  You should may be give them a wee call the staff are great and very informative.  Good luck!

 everyone trusting you are all doing well at whatever stage of tx you are at  

Has anyone heard from Tektron I'm starting to get a little worried   

 these metformin tablets are something else I don't think I've ever been full of so much wind - it's so     I've been on one a day for a week and today I've started on 2!  Can I make a special request for an AF dance pretty please so that I can get to the next stage...........stabbing myself   

   for everyone


----------



## emak

CRAZYKATE A/F DANCE ON ITS WAY HUN


----------



## Cate1976

Angie: Good to hear from you, hope your FET is succesful. I was quoted approx £900 I think it was then drugs on top for FET at RFC, drugs take total to around £1100 - £1250.

Quond: Welcome to FF. Good luck with your tx.

Tekron: How are you? Does anyone have email addy or phone no to contact her?

Babyrocks: Hope your embies divide ok. When is ET scheduled for?

I've spent today just chilling at home and having another quiet day tomorrow but have to go into town in morning to give DH's sick note to his boss. Start Prgynova tomorrow and mood swings will go but side effects of progynova can include depressive moods.


----------



## crazykate

Emak - thank you    I'll let you know if it works  

Cate - you'll be fine


----------



## IGWIN79

Everyone hope everyone who is going through tx is keeping well     
Went to see Grand Tarino at the weekend it was so so funny ,then the end came and i cryed and cryed   Dh just laughed he thought it was hilairious "dont think i spelt that right"    i never cry at movies  

Andreaj81...... I took the referral letter to my doctor and i got app with in the month it was very quick.
I was with the nhs they made that many mistakes i told them to shove it in the end  
Good luck with your tx hope all goes well    

 to everyone here to many names to mention


----------



## sunbeam

Hi to all you girls

Babypowder hows it goin?

Babyrocks and Shaz didnt know that clexane injections can be part of treatment.....do you have to inject them sub-cutaneously yourself or do you attend hosp!  I definitely learn something new on this site everyday!

Igs hows you?  You too Lia.g, andrea, Tearful Betty, Angie, Emak, Sue Mandy, Tekron, Glitter girl, Galaxy girl, M777, Loopy, Ladyhex, Gemma, Ava, Mollycat and Quand.........If I have left anyone out hi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Angie also wanted to say its good to hear from you! Just seen you were asking about FET.  Excuse me for sounding so daft as usual but that means frozen egg transfer (right), ie, that you have left frozen at RVH.  Its just when my DH had TESE to check for sperm they found what was descibed as a good quantity and quality but when they tried freezing it there were problems in thawing it.  The said it wasnt very good so when we get ICSI we will be for fresh egg transfer.  Does that mean that if ICSI unsuccessful 1st go we will not be able to have frozen egg transfer!

Does any of you girls know the answer


----------



## shaz2

hey sunbeam, no the clexine is not part of tx im on it for i have a blood clotting disorder..


----------



## Jomag

Hi Andrea.  My doc referred me to Prof McClure privately and we first went to see him at the Independent clinic.  However, because the NHS and private waiting lists are so long I contacted Origin and they told me that Prof McClure was taking on some patients at the clinic.  There is no waiting list at Origin for ICSI so I contacted him and he was happy to oblige.  We had one episode of his scattiness when he didnt turn up for a scan, completely forgot about me, but it wasnt the end of the world and he got it sorted right away.  I could not recommend him highly enough.  I shouldnt really say this because I am in the middle of my 2ww and feeling signs of AF so there is a good chance my FET hasnt worked for me this time.. but even so, I would recommend him to anyone.  He really does seem to know what he is talking about, my friend just got a BFP through him at Origin and she is also really impressed by him.. but then she would be given her result!  He has a lovely manner, is quick and to the point and we always have a good laugh with him during difficult procedures like egg collection and transfer.  

Good luck with it, whatever you decide to do.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is getting through their cycles with minimal symptoms.

PS - its my 37th birthday today.  I'm feeling too old for all these injections, drugs, pessaries and all this waiting around.  But if I have to do it all again, I will.


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Hope your all keeping, on a course for 2 days booooring and had to check in here before i when...

Jomay  have a lovely day and good luck with 2ww 

Angie   

igs30, hope your keeping well

Emak, good luck thurs  ... injections aren't too bad honest,,, its worse thinking about it
i hate needles but it really doesn't hurt... is your hubbie doing it?

Quond, welcome hope your doing well...

Andreay81, I got a referral letter from my gp just after xmas, then had 1st app with origins last week for AMH levels and now I'm seeing them again on the 16th of march for treament chat.... have to get FSH test done and also rebella test done before then, plus you will need to get your notes of the RVH
it will cost £50 , the copy them for you but origins will need them, .. hope that was some help and good luck...

sorry i haven't mentioned everyone but thinking of you all have a good day...
LOL M777


----------



## GemmaC

Pm 4u Emak.


----------



## Babypowder

Got my laptop back, its as good as new ,

 Jomag

Shaz I see a couple of posts back there you mention clexine, ouch! I had these every night for 10 days when I was in hospital, their soo stingy and my tummy was black 'n' blue from them, do you need it everyday?

Sunbeam hows you? it gets hard at times waiting for tx doesn't it , Tearful and sue 30 hope your well 

Mollycat honey how are you?

Andrea sorry to hear your having problems with the Proff,(I'm under him nhs) I know you can never put a price on tx, but I do agree with you for what your paying, you shouldn't have to run after him.....as someone said to me '_don't wait for your ship to come in....swim out and meet it_ it might take a bit of leg work, but it'll be worth it.

Betty one more sleep to go  and emak too for the ole jabs  

Hi to everyone else hope your well. Quond PM for ya.


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to ask all you girlies, when your going for ec, et, do you need to bring a wee bag with you, with say a nighty or that in it , do they gown you for ec, et or is it a nighty? Basically im wanting to spend some of DP's £  and though a nice hold-all and a nighty would be nice 

Also do you girls (sorry if this is tmi) get yourselves 'landscaped' down below  , legs waxed, pedicures etc? I said this to DP and he said your going to the hospital....no a night out , Just thought a pedicure would be nice seeing as how 'their' down that way.......but are you allowed polish?

 lol, nnnneeeeed to shop!

Babypowder.


----------



## lgs30

lol babypowder il be cutting the grass before i go lol lol lol


----------



## Babypowder

good lgs im glad, im not alone, im sure they've seen allsorts but  , cringe


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Baby Powder, you were a blue gown for EC. You strip down to Bra and just put on a gown. I got my nails all nicely painted last time.  The Royal dont tell you not too but since this I have been told its probably best not to wear varnish. Have to say Dr. Williamson did admire my nice toes during EC!


----------



## yellazippy

GemmaC said:


> Have to say Dr. Williamson did admire my nice toes during EC!


LOL Gemma anything to distract him from peering at your nether regions for any longer than absolutely necessary  

BP `I`m all for looking good i`ll defo be getting the grass nicely trimmed ala wax

I will be teling my DP if i look good honey then i`ll feel good and we want me to feel good yes


----------



## yellazippy

Tektron If your out there i`m thinking of you hope your ok honey


----------



## lgs30

went an done my shopping so am well stocked up on pineapple juice an brazil nuts lol lol started drinkin plenty off water as i start injections next thursday keeping my wee foll well watered lol


----------



## emak

JOMAG


----------



## emak

Hi girls
Hope i find yous all well.Quick question for you ladies who have been through tx before....did you find you were hungry all the time when d/r ? OMG you cant fill me at the moment all i want to do is EAT  now i maybe just using tx as an excuse to pig out 
Who mentioned getting the lady garden trimmed ...thanks for the reminder me thinks im gonna have to get the hedge clippers out before my 1st scan next Tuesday .....Gemma liking your way of thinking about the ole toe nails   but i think i will go au natrel for the day of e/c   
Babypowder ..just you go out and spend loads of dp's cash ,me thinks some make up ,maybe some new jeans and a couple of tops should do it for now!!
Molly777 NO WAY is dh getting near me with a needle   ,funny thing is your not the first girl to ask me that but TBH he would be pretty useless 
Shaz .Thinking of you 
No craic with me ,had ANOTHER restless night cant wait to start stims tomorrow to see if i feel "normal" again and start sleeping.Had another acupunture session today.Can i ask any of you girls who have been going for it ,how soon before tx did you start and how often were they asking you to go...its just i feel that they are on the hard sell and trying to get me to go 3/4 times a week im just not sure if thats correct or if they are taking the hand out of me ,knowing that i am desperate to be a mummy and they are playing on it  
Must go and sort out the tea
Emma  xx


----------



## shaz2

Hey jomag happy birthday    .

babypowder yeah i do them every day, aww i no how bloody sore they are it takes my dh about an hour to get in done every night    ( the injections for any of use with bad minds!!!...  )...
Yes girls ill be getting the ole lawn mower out before i go up to rfc!! dont think ill polish the toes though just incase.

Textron thinking of you...  

Hows the girls on 2ww going?? Hows the girls in middle of tx??

emma how did the needles go today? Thank god i can lawnmow my own bits....lol.... 

hi betty holly loopy weeza glittergirl babyrocks lgs gemma molly jomag and everyone.....


----------



## galaxy girl

I know origin forbid nail polish and make-up for  EC. I did bring a dressing gown though - for over the gown which is backless!! attractive not.I also brought slippers and it was nice to have some of my own stuff and not feel so hospitally.


----------



## andreaj81

hello ladies!!! hope your all well today! 

i just finished work for 4 days n headin 2 donegal 2moro!!! woohoo!!! 


i want to thank you all for for the advice  

jomag     hope you've had a nice day n dh is spoiling you rotten!!! thank you so much for your reply...you've really put my mind at ease. i've showed your reply to my dh n we've both decided to stay with him now. i'll just have to learn to be a bit more patient! lol! its good to know someone whos been thru it n has had a +ve experience

galaxt girl...your so brave lawn mowing your own lawn   i tried to wax myself once with those home strips but i put it on n wasn't brave enough to take it off so i had to use babyoil 2 get it off!!! lol i just couldn't do it 2 myself


----------



## lgs30

good evening everyone 


jomag-happy birthday hope d/h spoils you rotten
galaxy girl -i just buy nair cream so much hander an quick lol lol your 1 brave woman 
emak -i could eat everything an anything had to buy fruit to kill the appet lol

hi-bp shaz gemma molly777 lia-g loopy glitter girl sunbeam andrea babyrocks sorry if iv left anyone out god ther is so many of us now lol


----------



## shaz2

ha ha galaxy girl bet you your sitting wondering what everyone is on about. u mowing your own lawnmorr...lol......


----------



## shaz2

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   arrived....god what a week ive had!! 

thank god  for small miracles, tx here we come...


----------



## shaz2

hey loopy this dance is to give u a kick start............


----------



## andreaj81

shaz2 woohoo!!!! bring it on!!!


----------



## shaz2

your very welcome loopy, i just so hope we are   together for bit of support...xx


----------



## shaz2

well i could cope with few days apart...lol...


----------



## shaz2

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## emak

Im here was on your bebo mrs


----------



## shaz2

ha ha ha u having wee juke at photos?? i was on yers looking at photos as well...lol...

quiet on here tonight...is anyone in chat?


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz glad the ole   turned up, wonder when you'll get your schedule? 

well think all your replies have solved the pedicure decision-think I'll diy it, won't wear polish just incase, but think I'll still get myself a wee bag and some goodies, was saying this to my mum earlier, and dear love her she went and got me fluffy slippers.......spoilt moi?  so thats just the legs and the wee mary to sort out  tried waxing too before, chickened out what a mess it left 

Had a good chat with the boss today, she said she didn't realise you only got 1 nhs 'go' so therefore will be doing everything she can to make sure work is not a problem, said if I got a bfp she would put in word for me to go into the office and work along with her as my job at the min is very heavy work, she also let me carry 11 days leave over to this yr (we go April to April), so I'm going to be off from March 30th til April 20th  , as we were working out that I should be sniffing by then  .

Anyhoo, hello to everyone    BP


----------



## holly01

Emak pm 4ye


----------



## Babyrocks

HI all
Just wondering has anyone heard frm Tektron?


----------



## IGWIN79

Can any one help me i have a question yet again  
See your first app do they give you the drugs then?? Or is it at a later app 
and do you pay up front or someone told me they send you bills after each treatment  
I am at Origins


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

I havent been on for quite a while, so I have loads of pages to catch up on, so forgive the lack of personals tonight  

I'm sorry to say that unfortunately my treatment was not successful this time. I didnt get as far as testing, my AF arrived with a vengeance on Tuesday night last week, just hours before we headed off on our trip. DH and I were devastated, but actually being away in Rome gave us some breathing space and time to talk things through - it also kept us busy. I'm sorry not to have come online and told you guys earlier, to be honest I just couldnt face it. Even now, I can feel myself welling up. DH and I had made the decision not to tell anyone about our treatment, so this is the first time I have had to express it to anyone other than DH. I feel bad as so many of you were hoping and praying for us, but I think you will understand.

As you can probably tell, I am still feeling very raw and emotional, but I'm sure I'll be back to my normal self soon.

Hope everyone is keeping well
T.


----------



## IGWIN79

Tektron 
Sorry to here yous are having a hard time   
Sending yous loads of love and hugs hun


----------



## shaz2

aww textron im so so sorry ill be   ing away for use stay positive and strong for each other, take care..


----------



## molly777

hiya all

Textron, really sorry hun  , been there and its not nice, but don't you give up
know you don't even want to think about it now... but  

LOL M777


----------



## Cate1976

Jomag: . Hope you've had a great day.

Tektron:      to you and DH, glad you had the trip to Rome though.

Shaz2: Glad AF turned up on time.  ing that your tx is successful

Loopy: Hope your AF turns up so you can get started on tx.

Babypowder: Glad you have such a great boss.

News on me is that I'm back to cheerful self, the couple days of just chilling were just what I needed. Have work tomorrow and BfH is due pretty soon. I will get through it though. I have to do a note for covering manageress to let her know what's happening with tx and which shifts I need to swap. Way it worked for appointments during IVF was that I had to do contracted hours at times that didn't clash with appointments. Planning on getting 2ww and OTD off though so if I do get BFN, I'll have a week to deal with it before facing the newborn clothes. Will ask gp to do note to cover from 20th March for 2 weeks then if I get BFP, another to cover until the scan.


----------



## emak

Tekron      

Sweetchilli ,im not while sure how Orgins work but if it just you 1st app i doubth you will be given drugs BUT they will possibly be wanting cash from you   ,im sure one of the lovely orgin gals on FF will keep you right 

Cate good to see your feeling better god the ole d/r is horrible...not too long now til fet for you,same day as my e/c   

Well girls I have done it !!! My first jab that is   ohhh i was feeling quite nervous ,ye know am i doing it right etc im just glad its over an done with the rest will be grand now,and HOPEFULLY I will start to get some sleep.............im knackered the past 3 nights have been awful ,just when i thought things were starting to improve its that bad i have moved into the spare room cause i was keeping poor DH awake and he has to work !!!!

Any snow where yous are ,i was expecting a good covering this morning but theres practically nothing ,thank god im not heading up the M2 today as i have just seen the news and apparently its quite bad .....so girliies drive carefully
Catch you all later
Emma


----------



## betty-77

hi tektron,

i've been thinking about you and am so sorry to read your news this morning.  i can only imagine how devastated you are.  look after you and dh and you will soon find the strength to start thinking about the future and whats right for you both to do next.    

betty xx


----------



## betty-77

emak good on you doing your 1st jab  dont know how you do it yourself i chickened out and got dh to do them all!!!

we had the snow this morning - thank goodness i didnt have to drive to work, i'm so afraid of it.  its not that bad though so dh can drive us to origin!

sweetchilli, we had to pay the deposit - i think 500 at our 1st appt, need to check with dh but i think we paid the rest at planning appt when we got the drugs.

i've got my scan this aft so am feeling a bit anxious, i'll come on later and let you know how i got on.  thanks to everyone for your messages and thinking of me  

Betty xx


----------



## Babypowder

Tekron,so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself and DH.  

emak.....well done  1st one over, bet it flys by now.

Betty hope everything goes well at your scan 


Hi to all the FF


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls, just a quickie from me as I'm in work  

Tektron - So sorry    Speaking from recent experience time is a great healer even though it won't feel like it right now.  Just take care of yourself  

Betty - good luck with your scan today  

Jomag - sorry I missed your birthday. Hope you had a great day  

Emma - well done on your 1st injection  

Hi to everyone else

Lia


----------



## Babyrocks

HI Tektron. so so sorry to hear your news. It's really tought sending you and Dh lots of


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi All again
Hope you're all doing well.
Well embryologist called today to say all 5 of our cute little embryos were still dividing. 3 embies were 7-8 cell and looking good two others were dividing looking less good, so they were thinking of maybe checking again this afternoon and transferring this afternoon. We had a very long chat about the merits of going to day 5 blastocyst transfer on Saturday instead and after having a think about it and chatting to DH I have opted for day 5 transfer. She said that was as good a decision as day 3 ( she said it wasn't a bad decision)

To cut a long story short going for day 5 transfer on Sat.  Please God the little Embies make it to Saturday. Please please keep dividing and growing.     

Love to everyone x x x x


----------



## yellazippy

Tekron So sorry take time to heal and look after each other  

Bayrocks Good luck with your ET   will be thinking of you


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks      for your blasts, this is something I think I would do if I had the option, it seems a big thing across the water, know of a few girls that got BFP'S after they went blast, the scary thing is holding out the 5days and hoping they survive, I know those girls consultants opinion was if they don't make the 5days they wouldn't have made it anyway.......this wouldn't be my opinion as obviously loads of girls get BFP's after 'ordinary' et.

I wish you all the luck for Sat,    Babypowder.


----------



## betty-77

hello   

Well we had 2 healthy heartbeats today!!!  ---Oh My God - I am having twins.  We are so, so, so happy and cant tell you how much!!


----------



## shaz2

aww brilliant news congrats betty.......im soo delighted for use....wooooooooo hooooooooooo


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats Betty, I'm soooooooo pleased for you, your living proof not to give up, Miracle's can happen, hope I'm as lucky as you, no wonder your symptoms have been so strong ,   to you and the little beans. Babypowder


----------



## Babyrocks

Oh Betty , How fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lia.g

Twins betty, how fantastic.  Delighted for you both


----------



## emak

TWINIES.....BRILLIANT


----------



## IGWIN79

Congratulations twins that fantastic hun you must be over the moon !!!                            so so happy for ya


----------



## lgs30

my god betty so over the moon for you


----------



## emak

BABYROCKS keeping everything crossed for your wee embies


----------



## lgs30

emak hoe did you get on today with your injections girls am ragging my car failed its first ever mot guess wat on the number plates


----------



## emak

LGS30 i bet your raging i know i would be.Aye jab went grand wont be too long before u start


----------



## Babypowder

everyone, had to log back on, made a chicken and veg pasta bake for dinner and keep gpoing back to pick at it , very naughty, so im distracting myself with FF , anyone in tonight?

My DP has gone to his club and our wee puppy is crying after him at the door , god what would we do if we have a wee one  .

Tearful, hows the DR going? any side effect yet?

Emak hows the sleeping?

I take milk everynight before bed or ovaltine-think Lia mentioned that aswell, its nice, bit like malteasers, well I like it and it has folic acid aswell.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well, going to watch, Jades wedding tonight, its on at 8pm.


----------



## Babypowder

lgs30 number plates  what was wrong with them?


----------



## emak

Babypowder the ole sleeping is NOT great at all ...im feeling totally knackered ,i am gonna try a milky drink tonight see if that helps.It was the case that i was able to fall asleep then would wake after a couple of hrs but now i cant even fall asleep   .I hope that tonight i will as im soooooooo tired.Thanks for asking mrs.How long is it now til u start tx? Bet u are excited


----------



## Babypowder

Yip im excited, DP asked me today again when are we ready , keep telling him I have to wait til this months AF, im due around 15th, how long would you reckon it would be before I start the spray? I was thinking the end of the Month


----------



## Babypowder

Must benxt Thurs Jades wedding is on, just seen Living asdvertising earlier thought it was tonight . Ahh well.


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks loopy, though I have to admitt, I didn't realise until Proff mclure explained to me I had been counting my AF wrong all these yrs  , he explained you count from the 1st day.......I was counting from the day it went away doh! so anytime someone asked me was I a 21 or 28 day cycle I was like.......er pass  .


----------



## lgs30

emak raging is not word lol but wat  you do they dont allow small worded number plates anymore good job my d/p has his own car buss lol he will get me the right one lol i start my injections next thur am a week behind you how will i no you on the 16th doll lol


----------



## emak

Right my hair is cut into a  short bob ,a good bit shorter at the back iykwim and its brown.will be wearing either a cream jacket OR a grey and black check wool coat depends how cold it is   .How will i know u ?


----------



## lgs30

ritght my hair is longist am il be wearing blue type jeans trousers thing an a dark green top an a wear glasses lol wat are we like lol lol


----------



## Ladyhex

evening Ladies

Tekron   so sorry hun for you and DH be strong  

Betty ......                    

Babypowder I'm sure you are so glad you got your laptop back   ..... i could never work out my periods (still cant) my period starts like light staining then 5 days after it starts ( so don't know what day i should count from )

Babyrocks......praying for your blasts, hope they stay strong til Saturday       
Cate glad you are in a better mood ....poor DH... I'm sure he wont mind really if it gets you a BFP   

jomag sorry i missed your birthday hope you got loads of lovely pressies ....... hopes the 2WW going ?


Babypowder said:


> Ment to ask all you girlies, when your going for ec, et, do you need to bring a wee bag with you, with say a nighty or that in it , do they gown you for ec, et or is it a nighty? Basically I'm wanting to spend some of DP's £  and though a nice hold-all and a nighty would be nice
> 
> Also do you girls (sorry if this is tmi) get yourselves 'landscaped' down below  , legs waxed, pedicures etc? I said this to DP and he said your going to the hospital....no a night out , Just thought a pedicure would be nice seeing as how 'their' down that way.......but are you allowed polish?
> 
> lol, nnnneeeeed to shop!
> 
> Babypowder.


I would get "landscaped" and the nails done     need to look your best, god knows who will be looking down at never~never land lol

 
Lgs30, Loopy, emak, sweetchilli, shaz, yella, andreaj81, galaxy, glitter, crazykate, gemma c, m777 lol lol, quond, sunbeam and i hope i haven't missed anybody out.

no news from me still waiting


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Hows everyone... god ye talk

Betty77, OMG thats is just amazing so so happy for you... take it easy and well done to you and your hubbie... love love love happy stories lol M777    

Babyrocks, Best of luck on sat,  will   for you...

Emak, well done, god your a brave girl doing it yourself... 

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well

well dh dad is doing really well, masive turn around, he is 90, last week we were all fearing the worse but he really has bounced back... TG, going to derry for the wkend anyway...

lol M777


----------



## Cate1976

Betty: Congratulations, so pleased for you and DH.

Molly: Glad your FIL is better.

Work was ok, no word on BfH (Boss from Hell) yet. Have decided that I'm going to get gp to do a note for 2ww. The hours I should be doing on 19th which is ET, I can swap for earlier in the week and get note to start from 2oth so that OTD is last day note covers. If I get BFP, I have to go up to RFC to get more Progynova and Crinone gel although I could do it on the friday but if I get BFP, I'm going to talk to gp about my job which involves using ladders which I know isn't allowed under health and safety rules during pg.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone,. 

Haven't been about much as the auditors (duhduhduuuuuh) are coming next week in work and the place seems to have lost it's head   

Briefly then, 

Tektron, so sorry to hear your news hun     words can't help but know that everyone is always here for you   

Emma hope the stimms is rocking your world and you soon start to get a bit of sleep! 

Betty, OMG, amazing news so delighted for you!  Awwww, lovely twinnies! 

Everyone else on tx, hope it's all going well    

Hi to everyone else  

Quick update from me: lil sis went in on Wed night to be induced and as yet STILL no word on baby arriving! The waiting has lost it's novelty    

Ooooh, yes, I think it was Babypowder was asking about the "decorum" for ec/et, I splashed out on new slippers and dressing gown as Origin provided a robe. I made sure the lady garden was well tidied before hand, but not too sculpted iykwim, didn't want to go in with a bit of topiary work going on LOL. Dunno what RFC's like, but Origin tell you no make-up or nail varnish for ec and will make you remove it all before hand. I looked like I was about to succumb to consumption heading to ec with no mascara lol! The no nail varnish thing is to enable them to check your nail beds whilst under sedation as that is a good indicator to your blood oxygen levels (even though you have the monitor on your finger). 

HTH


----------



## KITTY1231

hi everyone  sorry i haven't been online my lap top playing up still waiting for af so i can get my bloods done on day 3 my af is not that regular but the dont want to give me anything to bring it on as they want a natural cycle i think its due around st paddys day 
hope everyone i keeping well


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhhhhhhh Betty twins OMG 

I have to say i did shed a tear at your wonderful news 

You`ve been a great cyber buddy to me and i can`t explain how chuffed i am for you & DH

Take care and keep in touch

All my love  

Yella


----------



## sunbeam

Hi to all you girls

tektron I was so sorry to read your post....my thoughts are with you and Dh.

Babypowder glad to hear you have your laptop back.  Waht did they do without the internet years ago!!!!!!!!!!

Betty how lovely for you pet!!  Did you every see the cool twin buggies that are colour coded for boy/ girl on each side or say sis/ bro and can be one seat blue and one seat pink......they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!

Igs thats terrible I got numbers plates made in my town by a reputable place and was suprised when I was pulled in by police bout a year ago.  They said the lettering was slightly too big.  Didnt get a fine but was told to get them changed asap or then I would be fined!

Emma just dont know how your coping Im like a weasle if I dont get enough sleep!



Kitty1231 Im like you with no regular cycle.  It could be anywhere from 28 days to 60 days my cycle.  But the one thing I know is if you are wishing it to come it never does so try to put it out of your head............I know this is alot easier said than done!!!!!!!!!

M777 enjoy Derry!

Babyrocks sending you good wishes and bubbles for sat!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Shaz and Looopy any buzz!

And I big hi to anyone I havent mentioned!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## Babypowder

sunbeam, #5,god that'll fly in  .

Babyrocks    for your blasts,

Hello to everyone else, yella, sue30, molly777, Tearful, Emma, lia, kitty, cate,Betty, glitter, ladyhex, loopy, galaxy, jomag, lgs30, swetchilli, angie and anyone else I forgot,  , great theres so many  .


----------



## Babypowder

sunbeam , some  for luck while your wiating  BP


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks so much Babypowder whats happening with you now?


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks babypowderxxxx
really nervous> hope the embies are still alive


----------



## Babypowder

just waiting on my AF then send my form back, and go up to get needle trainning..eeek 

Have been wanting chocolate last couple of days so hopefully thats a sign of the  , have you ever seenso many girls dying for their period to come .


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks when do you get the call?  Im no expert but I think you've a good chance with 5    for you and DH.


----------



## emak

IT'S THE WEEKEND !!!  

GONNA DO AN A/F FOR ALL WHO NEEDS IT


----------



## sunbeam

anyone doing anything nice for the weekend??


----------



## shaz2

hey anyone on??


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Have been wanting chocolate last couple of days so hopefully thats a sign of the , have you ever seen so many girls dying for their period to come .


B.P, Its not too often anyone would wish for af, Im on countdown everyday, even though next af is not due to 25 march  Roll on


----------



## shaz2

morning every one..  

hows everyone doing today? well just quick note as heading out soon to meet some NUTTERs...lol...craic should be good...lol..

well girls i got the shock of my life yesterday, as most of use will no i was having slight spot bleeding and then thought i took an early af but indeed i didnt.... im pregnant...wooooo hooooooooooooooo

found out yesterday in hospital but due to spot bleeding etc they are repeating hsg levels for a while so pray to god the double for us and this lo sticks...   

have a good weekend everyone....xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue30

everyone!!!

Haven't been on all week due to hectic work and the internet issues at home! the computer and DH were going to pushed out the window - TOGETHER!!!!!

Teketron - I had been thinking of you over the last few weeks and I'm so sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you this time 

There have been some milestones since I was last on    

Betty - congrats on    - scary or what

Good luck today Babyrocks - think you are having transfer (hopefully as I am typing this) - plenty of rest now for you over the next few days!

Jomag hows the 2ww

Hey BP - glad you have your laptop back! 

Weeza - hoping by this stage you are on aunt

Tearful, Cate, Emak. lgs30 - treatment all going ok?

BP -  you got your laptop back!! 

And to all the girls who have been tortured by AF comings and goings   Mine eventually arrived at about 5am this moring - with a blast! Am so cross as now means I have to wait until Monday to confirm Day 1 and it would have been so nice to have it all sorted before the weekend!! But hey - whats a few days!! CUrrently sitting with my hot water bottle stuffed up my PJ top - looking totally gorgeous!

Hi to everyone else - sorry of I missed anyone out - I'm thinking of you all!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - its raining here at mo but hopefully will clear up later

Sue

OMG Shaz - just caught your post there  - CONGRATULATIONS!! Sending you extremely STICKY vibes!!


----------



## lia.g

Shaz - wow amazing news.  Huge congrats


----------



## sunbeam

Shaz thats terrific news will be loads for you and DH!!!!!!!!!  Im sure you must feel like you are on top of the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

SHAZ THATS BRILLIANT MRS xx


----------



## lgs30

omg shaz thats mad so over the moon for you an d/h awh its so lovely


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz2: CONGRATULATIONS. Fantastic news. I'll  that you have a trouble free pg.


----------



## lgs30

is any of you ladies on bebo


----------



## Ladyhex

Cate when are you scheduled for FET hun xx 

Lgs hows you doing?


----------



## lgs30

hey ladyhex am gr8 my car passed its mot @half one the day thankgod


----------



## Cate1976

Ladyhex: If all goes to plan ET is on 19th March. Update on me in my diary.

lgs: I'm on Bebo but not on it much, spend more time on ********.


----------



## lgs30

hi cate 1976 how are you am on face book to


----------



## Jomag

Shaz - that's brilliant news!  I have PCOS too, but have never managed to get as far as a BFP.  You must be chuffed to bits.  Look after yourself!!

Hi to everyone else - things move so fast on this thread its practically impossible to keep up with everyone.  I am now day 9 of my 2ww after frozen embryo transfer at Origin.  This 2ww thing is a bit of a challenge and I have just realised what a negative thinker I am, which doesnt help!!  As its a bit of a drab day, I am lying in front of the fire with my cat watching tv and relaxing.  Trying to do lots of visualisation (the Zita West cd is a must for anyone going through this).  Just keep thinking that this time next week I will know either way.. and not sure I want to know!!

Babydust to all NI girls.  Good luck wherever you are in your cycles.

Jo x


----------



## betty-77

hey girls,

hows everyone doing? hope your all enjoying the weekend  

Babyrocks hope all went well for et today    good luck with the 2ww    are you taking time off or going back to work?

Hope everyone else is keeping well wherever your at during tx

Hopefully anyone waiting to get started wont have long to go.

great there is so much going on now!

Thanks to everyone for your lovely messages, its so kind of you all.  I really do know how lucky i am and i hope others will get some hope from me!!

Betty xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi shaz!!! Amazing news!!! Just thrilled for you x x x x fantastic. 
Well I'm still in the clinic waiting for DH to come back from the pharmacy with the prescriptions. I'm oficially PUPO!!!! 2 little'uns transferred. Grow babies grow!!!!
X x x
Hi to everyone else . Hope your weekend's going well.


----------



## Ladyhex

babyrocks 

thats brilliant news mrs xx


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks: Congratulations on being PUPO.

Jomag: Friend of mine who has a DS through IVF got faint BFP 9 days after ET. Told DH that and he said he'll not allow any early testing for me, he's going to be


----------



## Ladyhex

[fly]Babyrocks that fantastic news ...fingers crossed  [/fly]

Cate .....its easy for DH to say that but its your body   (dont know to tell him lol )

 for all the ladies


----------



## lia.g

Lgs - like Cate, I'm on bebo but use ******** more

Babyrocks - congrats on being PUPO  

Jomag - hang in there girl.  The 2ww is such a head fryer but sounds like you're doing all the right things so fingers crossed  

Hi ladyhex, cate, betty, sunbeam, sue and all you other ladies. Hope your all having a good wknd.

Anyone been to the Greyhound racing at Drumboe?  We've been invited for a friends birthday on 21st.  Looks like a fun night out. Get a 3 course meal and everything   Just what I'll need the week before my holiday lol

Lia


----------



## betty-77

Lia, we were there at christmas and it was one of the best nights out ever, i raved about it for ages.  its  really good fun and the food is great!


----------



## lgs30

well girls my bebo is under linda4darren so give me a add so i can put a face to you all lol


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls brill news Babyrocks on pupo!!!!!!!

Wishing you loads of luck Jomag!

Hi Lia.g having a nice weekend was out with friends last nite and was so tired this am!!!!!!!!! Getting too old!!!!!!!!  Think I will just lie up now and get a chinese (and forget about Weight Watchers for tonight) lol!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Betty how are you feeling?

Hi to all you other girls!!!!!!!!!

PS Igs havent been on Bebo in ages but if I can find my password I'll be sure to add you!  With FF I havent time for other sites!!!!!! Ha ha  It taks me all my time to keep up with you guys!!


----------



## sunbeam

Oh and one more thing....Im not very good with computers!  Something has happened and I'm no longer ablw to select the cool wee pictures anymore although I can still see them above my msg they do not appear when I click them............Anyone know what the hell is going on??


----------



## lia.g

Well girls, I'm on bebo and ******** if anyone wants to add me just pm me as user name is my full name so can't put it on here apparently (but no laughing at the photos lol   )


----------



## Ladyhex

lia.g and lgs i have just added you on bebo (name SherD 
Hope you add 

as lia said no laughing at pics lol


----------



## lgs30

evening ladies have to say ladyhex an lia.g uns looks amazin


----------



## lia.g

thanks lgs.  Good to put faces to names isn't it.


----------



## emak

Evening girls ....what a night we are having ,think thats one for in front of the fire .I have a dvd to put on in a wee while stepbrother ,think its called its a comedy so i will let yous know what i think.
Sunbeam ...so your having tech problems,well i aint the girl who can help !!!   SORRY
Lia i havent been to that grey hound track but have been to the one in Lifford Co.Donegal and we had a class night ,its something different than just going to the pub or out for a meal...hope you enjoy yourself
Babyrocks   on being PUPO hopefully i wont be too far behind you
Betty how you doing mrs ? Are the twinnies wearing you out ?   
Well as for me ,day 3 of the jabs and all going well thank goodness.Im telling you if i have to go through tx again (hopefully not) i will be asking for jabs for d/r and not the spray as me thinks one jab a day is a lot better than 4 sniffs a day ,see me getting all brave now that i have started them if you asked me a week ago what i would have prefered i would have said NO jabs   funny how things change.So for any of you ladies soon to start jabbing you have nothing to worry about 
Right im off to watch my dvd and eat some more rubbish 
Emma


----------



## Babypowder

[fly]WOOO HOOO BABYROCKS   FOR YOUR TWO LITTLE BEANS[/fly]

[fly]OMG SHAZ,   [/fly]

Hi to everyone else, have had my wee niece all day, so just getting on to catch all the news now, it been a good day .

 whats with the weather 

Take care Babypowder


----------



## Mandyx

Hi 

Lia - A group of us went to the dog racing b4 xmas and it was a realy fun different night out - Hope you enjoy!!!

Babyrocks - Congratulations on being PUPO, hope everything goes well (  )

Shaz - Congratulations, I am sure you and DH are over the moon!!!!!!!

Betty - TWINS!!! - brilliant news, it gives us all hope.

Jomag - Good Luck with 2ww, nearly there now ( )

I am waiting for AF, hi to everyone else waiting hope they all come early or at least on time (never ever thought I would wish my AF to come!!!!!!!!!), mine hopefully is due around 27th Mar - anyone else due then

Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing well where ever you are on your journey! ( )

Amandaxxxxxxx

PS - Sunbeam my wee smileys arent working either, how did you get yours back?


----------



## IGWIN79

SHAZ          
so so pleased for ya hun     

BETTY Hope you and the wee twins are keeping well   

BABYROCKS Congratulations on being PUPO fingers crossed or ya hun  

Hi to mandyx  lia.g sunbeam emak lgs30 cate  jomag ladyhex and sorry if i have not mentioned anyone 
i am in a rush trying to make breakfast and do this at the same time lol

Wishing all of yous good luck in what ever stage you are at 
  

Iam on ******** and bebo to will try and look yous up 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

SC


----------



## glitter girl

Mandyx said:


> I am waiting for AF, hi to everyone else waiting hope they all come early or at least on time (never ever thought I would wish my AF to come!!!!!!!!!), mine hopefully is due around 27th Mar - anyone else due then??


Hi Mandy,

Im with you hun, my AF is due in ar around 25 March. Im with RFC this time but went with Origin last time, they were fantastic. Roll on end of March, eh!!!!!!


----------



## lia.g

Girls what is this weather like....thought the house was going to blow down last night it was so windy    DH is up in Belfast today doing the under the bridges run along the westlink with his mates.  I pity anyone who has to get to the royal today with the westlink closed  

Mandy - hi, not sure we've met but good luck with treatment.

To all you girls waiting to start tx I hope   makes an appearance soon.

Jomag and Babyrocks - how are you girls doing on your  

Emma - glad the jabs are going well  

Lia


----------



## shaz2

morning ladies, 

thank you all so much for your lovelly messages, me and dh are delighted but nervous as well cause of the spot bleeding. have blood test now at 7.15 so please pray the count is doubling for use.   

hows everyone doing?

babyrocks congrats on pupo...   
jomag      ..

xx


----------



## walsh1363

Hi ladies, I am about to embark on ivf number 5 soon but found out at Christmas that my tubes have to come out at the end of the month does anyone know how Long recovery time is any help would be good


----------



## IGWIN79

Walsh I am not sure what the recovery time  sorry !!! But i am sure someone will Best of luck !!!!
Shaz fingers crossed for you hunny   
Hope all goes well 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Any one on else ******** or bebo


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli omg we will have be taking over Bebo soon lol   

Walsh sorry cant help you hun but if you look at some other thread I'm sure somebody there Will be able to help you   

shaz fingers crossed for you hun     
lgs30 ....me and the wee girl ended up in bed at half 8 cause she was scared lol   

betty hows you feeling today mrs xx 

Omg the weather is   

hope everybody had a good weekend ...cant believe it over already


----------



## lgs30

hi every 1 we are the bebo queens lol hope every one is well its so cold girls


----------



## andreaj81

hi ladies!!! i've just spent the last hour tryin to catch up on everyone since thur! so much has happened!  

shaz2 omg what a surprise!!! congratulations hun! good luck for 2moro...hope all goes well  

betty77 wow!!! twins! thats fab news!! im sure your both over the moon     

babyrocks 2 embies! woohoo!     for you!!!

textron i was so sorry to hear your news    to you n your dh! keep eachother strong xx

i don't think i've even covered half of you lot with that!!! lol good lord you don't half natter on PMSL !!!   

im sorry if i missed you but hope your all well   

i got back from donegal yest pm n we had a great time   only we hadn't put the do not disturb sign on the outside of the door but had locked it properly...well i didn't know the maids key still opened it even if we locked it from the inside!!! LOL    guess we won't be goin back there then! lol   
i think you lot might have been doin the af dance too much when i was away cos mine came this am...3 days early! lol

im on ******** n bebo as well Andrea *surname removed*(my username for bebo is andreamci) if you want to add me...i don't know how to find you all but i'll try! lol


----------



## andreaj81

ps if you do add me no one on ** or bebo know about ttc so plz don't mention babies!!! lol


----------



## Cate1976

I'm CateT1976 on Bebo and *name removed* on ********. Look for pic of me on open top bus wearing red headband. Hardly ever on Bebo though.


----------



## andreaj81

i managed to find some of you girls all ready! lia good guess you found me! lol for evryone else my pic is the one of me n dh on our wedding day! that maite make it easier lol


----------



## sunbeam

OMG Andrea how embarrassing!!!!!!!!!!!  Bet you got a shock too!...Glad you had a good time!

Shaz best of luck for this evening!

Cate I have just realised that your name really is Cate......thats a lovely name is it pronounced the same as Kate?  Think if I have a girl that will her name!!!!!!

Well Igs, Lia.g and Ladyhex I will eventually get round to Bebo!

Emma so glad yoou are doing well...you are nearly there!!!!!  Dont envy you though I dread the injections!!!!!!!


Good luck Jomag!

Hi glitter and Babypowder hows it going?

Anyone been talikng to Galaxy girl I have nt seen her on in a while......Hi to you when you see this how are you?

Walsh sorry I cant help either but one of your FF's will

Hi Sweetchilli how are you today?

To anyone else I havent mentioned a big Hi to you all!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## sunbeam

Mandy dont know what the hell is going on with my PC......as I said I can click on the smilies but they wont apppear on text...Just hope someone can come up with a solution!!!!!!

My PC does funny things a couple of weeks ago it was constantly just wiping my msgs instead of posting them......and it has done that once today already........could be something Im doing Im hopeless with computers! lol


----------



## sunbeam

Mandy just posted on waitng list thread and guess what smilies appeared when I dint even click them..........theres something strange going on.........maybe its magic!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## lgs30

hello ladies am sooo cold the snow is on my hills lol


shaz best of luck for this evening xx
hello to the other girls gr8 to to faces to the names finally lol
good luck to you all wat ever stage your at xxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hello everyone i am trying to find yous on ******** and bebo !!!

Hope everyone is keeping well   
Hello sunbeam keeping well thanks for asking 
How are you 

Cate and andrea  found you son bebo and ******** !!!!
I am the one with the really short hair lol

I am the same none of my family know anything about the baby thing so 
if we could keep any chat about it either private mail or here 
dont want to many knowing about it     
I know  yous will understand 
Speak to yous soon 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
sc


----------



## Ladyhex

everybody is the same about the baby and ttc thing lol 

top secret on bebo or ********


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks hun 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

no worries Mrs xx


----------



## crazykate

Evening ladies it's took me ages to catch up on everyone ^chat^

Tektron - I'm so very very sorry to read your news hun do take care both of you   

Betty-77 omg mrs I am really really happy for you and dh  

Shaz2 - you too hun it's absolutely fantastic news

Babyrocks - you are PUPO - Congratulations -    

Emak thank you for AF dance...........it worked  

Walsh - sorry I can't help you either  
I had to go to Origin on saturday morning for a scan and a blood test. Was anyone there?  The silence in the waiting room was deafening - it was quite busy and NO-ONE was talking!!    

Anyway Origin will ring me about 12.30 on Monday when I then have to turn into a junkie and go to the loos at work to do my first injection!!!!  Have packed my needles etc. into a lunch box to disguise them as they have to be kept in the fridge    Another scan and bloods on thurs/fri and EC in 10-12 days from Monday hopefully!  I was supposed to get my lady garden waxed on Saturday morning but had to go to the clinic    Will def be done before EC  

I'm on ** and bebo too - will have to find out my info for anyone who wants to add me!

 ava - how's you coping with 2ww?  Hope it's not too difficult for you.

 ladyhex, sweetchilli, lgs30, sunbeam, loopy, jomag, lia.g, Andrea, Cate, Mandy and anyone else I've missed including "the lurkers"


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Crazykate good luck with your injections!!!!!!!!!!

Well Sweetchilli Im doing well...........I have been ironing for what feels like 100 hours!!!!!! I just hate it!  I could happily dust and hoover but ironing, its just not for me!  I try to keep on top of it but lately it has got out of control!  Was on hols in the for a week and came back on the 16th and am only getting round to ironing the hol clothes now!  I hide it all in a spare room and try to forget about it but the truth is I am almost running out of clothes.  At this rate I should have it all done by Wed!!!!

At present Dancing on Ice is on in the background.............hope Zoe stays in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Oh No Zoe's out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Most people on my friends list on ** are aware of situation DH and I are in. Half people on freinds list are friends from church. Use my status to keep everyone up to date with situation so look at that.


----------



## crazykate

Sunbeam I got one of those steam generating Irons two weeks ago cos my other one was leaking - I didn't get the ones at  £200 odd.  I paid £75 and I think it was well worth the £££ it has cut my ironing time in half    But I didn't mind ironing anyways.

Poor Zoe she definitely didn't deserve to go out


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Crazykate i think one of those irons would be a good investment for me!!!!!!!!!!!!  In fact a godd investment would be a wardrobe of clothes that didnt have to be ironed at all!!!!!! lol

I know poor Zoe she really was brill.  I also love Coleen cos she has come on so much and is also a credit to the fuller figure (like myself) lol........cant believe the weight she has lost in the last year..........she really is an inspiration!!!!!  But Zoe was better!!!!!!!!!!!

Hows things with you?


----------



## IGWIN79

hi sorry i have been trying to post comments and they are not working anyways
sumbeam your the same as me hate the ironing and hide it in the spare room i had about two weeks to do 
Dont usally leave it that long 
Had to do it today lol had hardly any socks or undies left lol 
That sounds really bad !!!

Oh 75 pounds for a iron  mine cost 5.00 asda lol


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Sweetchilli wot u been up to this evening?


----------



## emak

Crazykate PM for you


----------



## IGWIN79

Done the ironing hate it lol   But i think i will invest in one of them irons crazykate was talking about if it cuts the ironing time in half it would be great mine is 5.00 asda its crap 
Then sat on my backside on the laptop all day been really lazy hee hee........
Oh and made the dinner 
I am so exciting lol     

What you up to ?


----------



## sunbeam

Im a bit like yourself........ironing (tv in background) and computer!!!!!!!!

But what else could you do in that weather!!!!!!!  Im off work tommorrow and was thinking of going to Lisburn shopping but if the weather is like that I think I will give it a miss!

Also feeling bad supposed to be walking for weight watchers (trying to shed the flab in the run up to treatment) but am not steeping out in that weather! Im beginning to think that I should go on the wii fit cos id get more exercise than im getting now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Just noticed not long now till your appt..yipee!!!!

Are you gooing to RVH as well? if so  where are you on the list?


----------



## IGWIN79

What rvh


----------



## sunbeam

Th Royal Victoria Hospital


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh my god i am dumb    
Going to orgins went to the lagan valley for all my tests and they made alot of mistakes and i lost the temper and told them to shove it    
So we had a bit of money from my honeymoon we got ecoli and were really sick 
So the money came at a good time 
I cant wait till next week wish it would hurry up ,this week will prob go really slow now

The wii fit is great i lost a stone on it last year for my hols 
but put it all back on by the time i got home lol
AND I AM SIITING IN BED EATTING A BAG OF CHOCLATE ECLAIRS  LOL


----------



## sunbeam

Thats terrible!!!!!!!!!!!

We went to private appt's with Dr Mc Faul on the Lisburn Road for the first few months and after a few tests private ie: sperm analysis and then the used a needle to talk DH's sperm and then they froze and tried to thaw it.  After all that we joined both private and NHS list but looks like our NHS go is coming first thankfully!!!!!!!!!  Although we have been saving hard at least it means if all does not go well we can go to the likes of Origin.

By the way I understand you didnt get the abbreviation.........there are still loads of things I dont know the meaning of but sort of guess my way through on this site. ie. knoe DH means husband but what exactly does it stand for

Just wondering where you in the Dominican Republic for Honeymoon........Thats where we went and stayed in Superbreezes and then the Bahia Prinicpe resorts.......We had a horrendous hol.........loads of people really ill but thankfully we just felt a bit woozy.  This was five years ago and since then have seen both resorts on GMTV for sickness outbreaks!  I wouldnt go back if I got a free hol!!!!!!!!!

PS save an eclair for me lol!!!!!!!!!!  I just love to munch in bed it drives my DH mad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

At least you have a back up with origins hope it goes well in the royal 

oh my god you went there  were yous ill to ? 
Well that was me lol I stayed in the bahia prinicpe it was horrible san juan i think you called it 
I thought i was going to pass out and dye i was so sick Dh was sick but not as bad as me 
We stayed a week then insuance company flew us home cause i was so sick  
We were on utv doing a interview about it lol 

PS i have eaten them all SORRY lol


----------



## sunbeam

Isnt that a coincidence!!!!!!

We initially stayed in the Super Breezes resort in Punta Cana (think I spelt that right) lol.  The Japanese restaurant was closed due to rats!!!!!!!! and the reports of a high level of sickness.  When we heard this we went to the Rep and demanded to be moved.........she had this cock and bull story that things were really not that bad....anyway after going mad she agreed we could go to the Bahia Principe a few miles away........for the privilege we had to pay $180 dollars and sign a disclaimer!!!!!!!!!!!! oh and pay our own taxi fare!

Looking back we were fools like you we should have demaned to be flew home on our insurance!!!!!!!  I cant believe people still go there!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Thats why we all sooed the hol company 1500 sooed them 
We got the same story that there was nothing wrong but it was pretty obvoius everyone in the resort was sick even the staff there was a cue of ambulances out side the doctors to take people to hos 
They wanted to take me and the insurance company said no cause the hos were really bad instead they flew me home 
Thankgod !!!!
It is the food poising capital of the world so they told me when i came home lol
Bit late hey  
So you had to stay then 
How long did you have to stick it ?


----------



## sunbeam

Two whole long weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have never been on a worse hol!!!!!!!!!

The best part of it is a girl from work recommended it..........and guess what she has gone back since and thinks its a great place!!!!!!!!!  Cant help but think she is nutts!!!!!!!!!!

We are going to Florida at the end of June.  I booked it last Aug but phoned RVH on the day I was booking it to check where we were on the list at that stage was told it would be at least Oct 09 before we were called...........now in a panic re: treatment!  When I was told was #5 on list the other day I nearly died but she said it could be 2-3 months before we are called and worse case scenario I would have to take spraysetc on hol!!!!!!!!

Just hope it will all work out...I dont want to have to explain to my wee boy that we cant go............he wouldnt understand as the poor we pet just thinks he was just meant to be an only child......little does he know we hope to get him one soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Florida !!!!!!!!! Lucky you see if you had not booked the hol you would have waited till oct  you cant win 
What will you do if you have to take it on hols 
Suppose theres not much you can do    I dont think i would want to put it off 
Thats always the way
thats why i have not book any this year yet 
I have booked a house in portrush for the week in july just incase i do have treatment in that month exciting but its all for the kids they love it there 
Suppose you have been looking forward to it all year "i know its not fair"
Hope you dont have to ,and you and your family get a really good holiday. 

I think all of us on here  deserve a good holiday
  
Right i have to turn this off and go to sleep or i will be like a bear in the morning        Dh hates when i am moody lol 

Ps i think your women is nutts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Speak to you soon hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxsc

Night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Yeah me too!!!!!!!!!!

Night Night
Will chat soon SB

PS I love Portrush especially Barrys amusements and Morrelis cafe in Portstewart!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Morning girls how r u all today?


----------



## lgs30

hi sunbeam how are you its really cold out there the day .Just wondering about the baby asprin has any one took it rang rfc this morning they said it was up to me if i wanted to take it


----------



## sunbeam

Morning Igs or good afternoon....isnt the weather so unpredictable!!!!!!!1

What is baby aspirin and what are the benefits?  Must admit Im a bit clueless when it comes to these things!  I love to read what you love have 2 say!


----------



## lgs30

well its ment to stop clotting an also help if you have had misscarriages before i start my gonal-f injections on thur so i was just wondering if any one had taken with success


----------



## sunbeam

Igs I think I would take anything which will help........as long as there no risks!


----------



## lgs30

wel iv have 2 misscarriages am flat out with the brazil nuts an pinapple juice as you say id do anything to


----------



## sunbeam

Thats awful Igs........cant imagine how that must feel!

Could do the brazil nuts but dont know bout the pineapple juice!  Is it rank?

Also was told pregnacare vitamins for both partners are supposed to be good........think I also seen this on FF.

What about you sil any bother?


----------



## lgs30

ack sunbeam its 1 of thoses things  the pinapple juice is beauitful i love it i get mine in asda the 100% pure stuff its not that dear either am also drinking plenty of water for my wee follic lol


----------



## sunbeam

Well I will have to keep it mind for my treatment am really going 2 try everything!

Shaz hope you are keeping well....... lots for you!


----------



## sunbeam

There it happened again.........clicked the pray smiley and it didnt appear! Im fed up with this computer!


----------



## lgs30

my d/p  at me i used to be addic tobebo while how thats change am now addic to ff


----------



## Babypowder

Hi walsh, I had my tubes removed in '07, they told me it would take around a week to recover pain wise and as its a day proceedure they like you to go home that day........however I didn't see one girl including myself go home on the same day its impossible with the pain-I was there for 3days and would have been longer only I asked to leave, I went home with Tramadol wich I took every 4 hrs, might just be my pain threshold but id say your looking easily at 2-3weeks for the inital pain but as to what way your insides are, Im not sure I was waiting for my nhs go, so had plenty of recovery time 

If you google-'how long to recover from' which is what I did at the time, you may get a clearer answer-trouble is I can't remember the clinical term for tube removal....Bi-lateral something   to you.


----------



## lgs30

hi bp how are you today


----------



## sunbeam

Me too Im totally addicted!  Thankfully I cant use this site at work cos if I did I would do nothing else! My DH also goes mad at night "yoou on that bloody thing again"..........if only he knew how much FF means to me!

Hows u Babypowder.....PC back 2 full speed!


----------



## lgs30

have to say i would be lost without you all for def this site has made a whole difference to my time going through this treatment love you all


----------



## sunbeam

I would be lost 2..........its even just having someone to chat 2 who understands!!!!!!!!  As well as all the helpful tips you get from others going before me.


----------



## Babypowder

God you girls can talk .

Afternoon to all, firstly let me get this out of the way.........for all who like Zoe 'im soooooooooo false' Samon-take yourselves to the side and have a word  . I cant stand her, my cousin is friends with her, that girl is an idiot, I refused to watch DOI cause she was in it-few glad I got that outta my system  

Hope you had a nice weekend, god some of you girls had a terrible holiday experience, its a place I never fancied, whoever said Portrush-I agree , we go there every yr for a week, we have a we apartment that we get, I love it, more so cause its a tradition now, all the family go, dog and all , my mum has her wee list of all the places we must go-eg. The Whitehouse-get new mugs, Bishops in Coleraine, get designer shoes, Morellies Portstewart-get ice-cream . aaahh roll on July .

When is the exact time for brazil nuts and the ole juice-just the 2ww 

Also must invest in one of those magic irons-why is it always womans work eh?  Roll on the 2ww, DP will be doing the heap lol.

Take care everyone including the lurkers    Babypowder


----------



## Babypowder

sunbeam said:


> My DH also goes mad at night "yoou on that bloody thing again"..........if only he knew how much FF means to me!


   

Thank god I thought it was just mine who said that  especially when I wont come to 'bed' I like just looking up about vitamins, be in in a min!


----------



## lgs30

hi bp well i have been takin the brazil nuts an pineapple juice since the start just incase lol you would do anything


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Sunbeam and Lgs, im not too bad today though going to work later  , ahh well gotta eat to live . yip mt computer is like a flying machine now, DP had all these files on it that where slowing it down, so the boy removed them along with other things , its great now.


Hope I didn't offend you girls about the 'lovely' Zoe .


----------



## sunbeam

The things us girls have to do!!!!!!!

No not at all I just preferred her to Jess.......mind you youre right bout false!!!!!!!!!  That smile is horrific!


----------



## lgs30

am not to fussed on the zoe girl that feak smile craced me  lol lol lol


----------



## Babypowder

Your right lgs, see thats what I was thinking should I just start when I'm DR, I heard that only one glass a day and about 5 nuts is sufficient, but then you don't want your lining too thick........its all the little things isn't it, then our other halves wonder why we're on here .


----------



## Babypowder

suppose I may go and start cleaning this house or I'll at shouted at for sitting on the computer half the day   . BP


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls

Just checking in quickly.  I am doing my nut here!! Official test date is Thursday and I soooo want to do a test now and put myself out of my misery.  But then, maybe I'm better not knowing.

This is so hard and I am finding it harder and harder to keep up the PMA!!

good luck to you all wherever you are in your cycles.

Luv Jo x


----------



## sunbeam

Ha ha know how you feel any excuse not do clean is a god send!


----------



## lgs30

yip i take about two glasses the about 10 brazil nuts through the day not in one sitting lol lol am just so scared am doin the zita west cd an iv my first acupunter tomorrow i rang the girl thought maybe i was to late she said that i was a little but better now than never so here goes tomorrow.JOMAG i counldnt hold back from doing a hpt your a goodin wishing you loads of luck xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Girls hi how are you on.On the 2ww and going stir crazy to be perfectly honest. In my friend's house in Putney still. Going to get train and ferry back on thurs from London cos i don't want to take any chancezs. Anyway. Just don't feel a thing not so much as a twinge. I did the other times when I was Pg which has me going up the walls .............................help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Jomag wishing you loads of cyber hugs for your wait......you do what you feel is best if you cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Babyrocks your so lucky to be away......all the best for yor 2ww!  Dont worry bout not feeling anything your mind can play tricks!


----------



## lgs30

you will be fine brks  thats a good sign how much longer have you left on your 2ww


----------



## charley789

Hi All 
Can I ask Babyrocks what your experience at Origin was like and the cost
I have first appointment 2nd April so would love to know your views.  Had two bad experiences at The Royal so Im not going back there again.  Really anxious though as I really want to give myself every chance that this time it works.
Let me know

Thanks 

Charley
XXXXXXX


----------



## Babyrocks

HI Charley
Just reading your signature. you've really been through the mill you poor thing.    
Other girls on here may be able to tell their thoughts on origins. 
The staff are nice. 
We had same as you on our first ivf. Positive pregnancy test, then on 7 week scan there was foetal pole and sac but no heart beat. we had no fertilisation with 10 eggs on cycle 2 . Just felt like it was a waste of nearly 5k not to even get a chance to put embryos in on cycle 2. 
I saw doctor Ralph Roberts privately( used to be the medical director of origins at one time) after the failed fertilisation and he was in agreement that you should try somewhere new if you haven't been happy after a few times. That's probably what you're doing now tryng origins. Good luck with it. Hope you have every success and that you have a bouncing little babay at the end of it xxx


----------



## emak

Jomag how you doing mrs? So the   is driving you mad eh? Now im no expert but i would hang on another day at least ,i know easier said than done and we will see how good i am gonna be when its my turn to test in a few weeks time.I think a day early is grand ,correct me if im wrong but me thinks a VERY pg Betty tested a day early   You should try and keep busy maybe read or go to the cimema ,thats what im gonna do .Oh my poor friends im gonna be draging them everywhere  
Babyrocks so you are going crazy aswell ,oh i cant wait   Im sure you will feel at lot better when you get home to your own house and bed etc etc and then you will have your friends and all .If i was in London  right now i know what i would be doing SHOPPING    but i suppose you have to rest up my dear.
Im laughing at whoever it was who said about their DH giving off about being on FF all the time ,mine too .The way i look at it ,hes useless at talking about it ,also knows nought about tx so who better to share with than others in the same situation.Honestly without FF this past year i dont where i would be ,its a life line cause they dont give any info in the RFC just show you how to use the drugs ,tell you when to show up and thats about it !!! Also there is only so much you wanna tell people who are not in the same situation ,they  try and be understanding BUT deep down they havent a clue how painful IF really is .Thats why i LOVE ff     
A big hello to the rest of yous.
E    xxxx


----------



## shaz2

well ladies the hsg...........................tripled...wooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....i never slept all nite my nerves were wrecked completely...but thank god it was good news. waiting now on the hospital to send for me in early pregnancy clinic plus im for st marys in london next wednesday for early scan..  thank you to everyone who prayed for us to get this far...keep up the prayers for us...xxx


----------



## sunbeam

hi Shaz honey big hugs to u and DH............im just so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will keep praying and all crossed for ya!!!!!!!!!!

Really dopey question but why are you going 2 st Marys London for scan?


----------



## Babyrocks

Shaz, I'm so thrilled for you. You deserve this one to work honey. Sending you lots of good luck for saint Marys


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks: The rail&Sail is great, DH and I have used it a few times for trips over to England to see my family. The train journey along the North Wales coastline is spectacular. What time's your ferry?

Shaz2: FANTASTIC news, hope rest of your pg goes well.

jomag: My mate got a faint + on a home test 9 days after ET and the linbe got darker and darker. Her DS is now 3 mnths old. If my OTD is on the Thursday, I'll be testing the day before

Charley: Best of luck for your tx at Origins. I think I've been lucky inn that I haven't had any major problems with RFC.

Me: I'm doing ok. 3 birth announcements and a pg announcememnt in 2 weeks did get to me but amazing friend at church had some wise words for me.


----------



## betty-77

hey girls,

just wanted to reply to those thinking of testing early     

I did do a sneaky test the evening before official test date - i couldnt wait any longer and thought a few hours couldnt make a difference - lucky for me it didnt!!  we still did official test and another the next morning.  I would def not have tested any earlier than this - i know the 2ww is hard but if you test to early you cannot trust the result anyway as it could (and if you read some of the other boards you will see that they really do) change - think you would be torturing yourself even more!

Best of luck to everyone on 2ww   for lots more BFP's for the NI Girls


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies my poor d/p is in bed sick an hes def sick he had no dinner 
shaz -thats brilliant news hi to all the rest of you girls hope all is well


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz well done.

     to the 2wwaiters.

 Hi to everyone else, going to what a bit of tv, very tired tonight,  that its because af is on her way  .


Later dudes, Babypowder.


----------



## lgs30

girls i hope yuor af coming so you can get started


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

Its taken me ages to read all your pages, I haven't been on since friday can't believe 
how much talking ye all do...

Shaz, so so happy for you, you most be so thrilled 

Jomag, good luck on the 2ww    

Emak, so glad injections are going well, told you 

Walsh, sorry to hear all you have been through and good luck 

Babyrock,       and wish you all the best

hello to everyone else hope you all had a lovely wkend... its so cold here
Derry had  crazy snow... Fil doing great...TG

Heading to origins on next monday, get the results of FSH and AMH  that day too
so will see what treatment the think i should do.. sis and wee nephew home from usa
on monday so going down south to my parents for the week, very excited about seeing
all the family..

anyway lots of love M777


----------



## molly777

igs30 got your bubbles up to 100


----------



## andreaj81

evening ladies!!!

shaz2 WOOHOO!!!! what great news!!! congratulations xx

lgs30 poor dp...hope he's feeling better soon

babypowder and loopyone hope af shows up soon

to our ladies in 2ww keep up the pma!      not long 2 go  

hope everyone else is well
im off 2 get a bath...dh is on nites this week so im hittin the hay early 2 make the most of that big bed all 2 myself!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hello girls 
Well shaz congratulations girl i will keep the prayers going   

Sumbeam  I was nackered this morning      but i
enjoyed our we chat !!!! finding it hard to put the computer down   

Best of luck to everyone on the 2ww wait hope yous all get a BFP   

Hi to liag, lgs30, crazykate, cate1976, loopyone, babypowder, betty77, babyrocks, charlie789, emak, jomag, andrea,ladyhex,Molly and anyone else i have forgot hope yous are all keeping well    

Well i am having a bad time at the min feel like i am breaking point 
work is doing my head in  i just want to quit i hate it   ,  and i have a really sore back had to get it fixed three times and it is away again, plus, i am covered in hives all over my face and body     OH AND plus my wee boy is getting into trouble at school "Oh my god its too much" lol 
Feel like if anything else happens i am going to crack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Tried to explain to hubby but dont think he understands that i am at breaking point   
I know that there is worst thing that could happen and i know that some off yous girls have been through a lot more than me 
Dont know what to do at the min


----------



## crazykate

AF dances as requested -

[fly]                 [/fly]

think brazil nuts and pineapple juice are for stimms not 2WW

   no early testing - that's cheating  

Shaz - hsg trippled - could it be twins 

Sweetchilli -   are you drinking too much pineapple juice or does something else bring you out in hives 

Started stimms today   Scan and bloods again on Thursday 8am

be back later - FIL (father in law) has arrived!!

DH means Dear Husband - hope that clears up the "d" bit sunbeam


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli   sorry to hear your havin a bad day hun    theres nothin worse than a bad back...what u work at? is there any way they could let u have lighter duties to ease it a bit for u?  did u try piriton for the hives? hope you feel a bit better soon xx we all get days like that but on the bright side its half 8 so its nearly over   2moro can only be better xx


----------



## emak

CRAZYKATE I thought the D meant dumb      
Was gonna do a wee dance but ye woman beat me too it      only kidding
First scan for me in the morning ,have to admit im not looking forward to it ,just hate the ole dildocam as we fondly call it here on FF (or is it just me ) will lets yous know how i get on.
Gonna sign off as heroes is starting soon 
Ems   xxx


----------



## lgs30

emak all the best for 2 mor crazykate i start stimms on thur am so scared incase i do it wrong  lol lol 
hi to molly777 thanks for the bubbles love getting them lol am like a big wean lol
a big ello to andreaj shaz sweetchilli loopyone bp br sunbeam cate1976 jomag ladyhex liag charlie betty +2 lol lol an every 1 else i missed love you all xx


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies 
Need help ...what should i do ?
i have been to the doctors a few times (to see if i could tested for PCOs) reason being my periods are not regular (35-40 days apart, sometimes it never shows for a month or 2 , put on weight bleeding in between periods etc etc )
Doctor did blood tests and one doctor said no ovulating and one said i was   
same again on doc said hormones fine and one said border lines .....what ever that means lol 
Had smear done last sept and a few weeks ago and found i had erosion on cervix's giving anti B

I started bleeding last sunday ( very light and i still am, don't know if it is my AF or not HELP lol )  
AF was due Tuesday past 4th march

Emak ...well i think D for dumb is stil good  
Sweetchilli ....    sorry your having a bad day

[fly]thats fantastic news Shaz[/fly]
AF dance for all you ladies waiting on it 
[fly]          [/fly]

lgs30 hope DH is feeling better soon mrs xx 
    

 to crazykate sunbeam, betty, andreaj, cate, BP, loopy, M777, Babyrock, charley789, jomag, liag and anybody i misssed


----------



## molly777

sweetchilli        
hope your ok pet, its rotten when everything gets on top of you all at once..
take it easy will say a   for you

love m777


----------



## crazykate

awww   ladyhex mrs - I really don't know - does your GP have much knowledge on it I know when I spoke to my new doc she was very interested in the whole thing.  Me thinks you should definitely ask for a referal to the Ulster or somewhere to speak to someone who knows exactly what they talking about.

DH = I can't put the words I would use on here ^rofl^


----------



## shaz2

Evening ladies

thanks for all the lovelly kind wishes and prayers, sorry just a short post havent had time to catch up yet,  

sunbeam i attend st marys in london for miscarriages and early pregnancy..x

hope all is well with everyone and good luck to those on 2ww or testing soon...xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

I'm going to make an appointment tomorrow with doc and ask for referal to gynae ( 
the lady doc that did my smear there a few weeks ago did say that i should be tested and that my erosion needs looked at before we start TX 
she did ask why Dr mcfaul didn't test me ..... how would i know   

Crazykate how do you feel this time round about your TX


----------



## crazykate

ladyhex I'm not too bad keeping up the PMA    

feeling a little tired but I have to double dose the stimms today and tomorra and they may be making me feel that way!  It's early days but the clinic seem to think I will be ready for EC in 10-12 days which is gonna fly


----------



## Babyrocks

Ladyhex, sorry to hear about your bleeding. I'm sure a referral to gynaecologist will iron out what it might be. 
Crazy Cate  


Code:




Good luck with your stimms


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers ladies for the replies 

10-12 days omg thats fast fingers crossed hun its your time .... crazykate    
Are you going to take the 2ww off ..... does many ppl at work know about Tx

babyrocks hope so hun


----------



## crazykate

We are wee small office so the girls (there's only 4 of us left now) know because the mood swings can be awsome     and my boss knows cos its him what I work for    Doc said to self certify for a week and she would give me a line for the other - gratefully accepted by moi cos I didn't think she was gonna give it at all - might chance my arm with my own doc for a 2 week line instead of self certifying     

Definitely taking this one off - I worked all the way through the first time and then at FET I took one week off so if I don't try I'll never know.......Origin doc said he doesn't know what happens to me - everything goes well up to ET and then everything just dives so they have recommended that I try to have 2ww off


----------



## Ladyhex

Cant believe the doc wasn't forth coming with a sickline   
4 girlie's omg PMT must be mad lmao   

if everything goes to plan you could be testing in a few weeks ....how cool


----------



## crazykate

Could be testing beginning of April  

Here I'll have to to bed can hardly keep my eyes open

nite nite ladies xx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi all - I hope I've found the correct board.  I'm new to the forum, and am looking for people to empathise.  Logging off for to-night, but hope to get more time on Wednesday to look through all the info available.  Good luck with anyone undergoing treatment at the mo.  PS from Coleraine


----------



## Ladyhex

You sure have found us ladies lol 

This thread is great


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls 

Crazykate Im so silly mind you dear was something I hadnt thought of.........good luck to you for next few weeks!

Sweetchilli sorry to hear things arent going to well at the mo!!!!  As you know if you ever need to chat or vent some anger Im here!!!!!!!!!!!!  Also I enjoyed the craic last pm too!!!!!!!  Cant believe you where there too!  What age is your wee boy?

Igs sorry to hear about DP...........hope he gets well soon!

Emma Glad to hear you are well!

Ladyhex dont fret the gynae people will sort it out sharpish.....sure they know what to do to get ur treatment underway speedily!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Loopybud you will enjoy the craic here!

Shaz Im so silly at times was beginning to think you had moved to London......thinking of you honey!

To all you other girlies and big hi and bye!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

nite nite girls im off to bed chat 2mara!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sue30

girls  - boy you can all   .....   Its great this board is so busy!

I am randomly up 1/2 hour early today so thought I would pop on and say hi! Don't usually get the chance at the beginning of the week

AF dance : - 

        

Mine came on Sat - and I am putting its arrival down to all the dances on here - so   she comes on time and SOON!

Think there is quite a few of us   over the next few months - so roll on .......... 

Sue xox


----------



## lgs30

god morning ladies hope i fine you all well   to all of you where ever you all are am going for my acupuncter at 11 so am a bit scared if your not in an all that  my d/p is up an away to work god bless him he was so burning up last nite il lets uns no how i get on am going to susan evans in coleraine here goes    


thought id do a a/f dance for all the girls that need it


----------



## Babypowder

Morning all , hope everyone is well, thanks for all the af dances for us girls waiting..........

think I'll do another one       

Loopy you due next couple of days? maybe we should do a hpt , before I found out I was IF any time I was like a day late I would test in hope-then within hours there she'd be  

  for all the 2wwaiters    are out in force, hang on in there, I think it messes with your head when you test early, cause the readings sometimes can be false 

Mollycat hope your well, haven't heard from you in a while   incase your lurking, Tearful same to you , know you girls are DR.

 to everyone in this crazy journey  BP


----------



## emak

Hey chicks ,how you all doing today??
Well had my first scan with Dr Mc Faul (?)think thats his name cause we were in and out within about 2 Min's  ,he said that my womb was thickening nicely (does that happen with the stims drugs) i thought it only made the eggs   anyhoo he also said that there wasn't much happening yet with the ovaries ,I'm now on day 6 of stims but that was pretty normal ,hope he wasn't filling my head with false hope here.He said that todays scan was more to make sure i wasn't over stimming so back up there on Monday morn again.OMG the traffic is a nitemare we were late for our appointment  by 15 Min's i had to phone en route to let them know the craic ,it took us almost 2 hrs to get there so if anybody from Derry direction is going there first thing in the morning give yourself about 2 and 1/2 hrs  we thought as our appointment was early 7.45  ,we would miss most of the really heavy traffic actually i think we did cause on the way home jes it was bumper to bumper for miles heading into the city....so girlie's you have been warned !!!
I came home and discovered naughty Harley has been misbehaving AGAIN ,we put him out the back when we were leaving and came back to discover the bag of slack for the fire dragged about the patio and garden ...ohhhh what a mess DH was gonna kill him .so i had to start cleaning up   ,he just doesn't know what to do next even as i was brushing up the mess he is over thinking its a frickin game wanting to play  
Anyhoo have been trying to have a wee sleep since i got back (after cleaning the mess) but thought i will check my emails ,then one of my friends from last place i worked as chatting on the yahoo messanger thing.then another friend from oz who i have only just recently got in touch with came on line and we were yapping for an hour and a half...well we do have almost 20yrs to catch up on.We were best friends at secondary school then her family emigrated when she was 16  we stayed in touch for a couple of years then lost touch..to think i have been over there twice and we didn't meet up and its gonna be a long time before I'm there again BABY making comes first these days   Why am i telling yous all this oh thats right was planning to get a few hrs nap haven't managed so far  then i HAD to get on FF to see how you all are.

How many of yous are still waiting for a/f? Damn you a/f hurry up and come for these lovely ladies 
Lgs30 hope you enjoy the acupuncture...i did .i hear good things about Susan.
For the   girls hang in there not long now
Crazykate what date in April do you think you will be testing?? I'm on sunday 5th April (possibly sat) 
You know what I'm gonna try and nap cause Ive got to do my friends hair at 4.30 so catch you all later.
Ems  xxx


----------



## lgs30

wel girls went for my acupuncter its was brill feel so chilled out totally recommend it she told me to stay away from dairy stuff milk cheese etc so thats going to be a tough 1 lol.Emaz glad you got on well hear goes monday for me lol .Well girl those waiting on a/f hope it arrives big hi to every one loopyone sunbeam sweetchilli lia.g ladyhex bp br charlie andrea81 sue30 crazykate loopybud shaz2 molly777 cate1976 (((((big hugs to you all))))))) sorry if i missed any one


----------



## Cate1976

I'm wondering when CrazyKate is testing as well. Emak and I are 3 days apart.

Sweetchilli:      to you. I was feeling down over the weekend. How old is your wee boy?

loopybud: Welcome to you. Hope you find FF as supportive as I have. This thread is great, as well as supporting each other through tough times, we have some serious craic as well.

News on me is I've cheered up now. Got a couple of albums from itunes over the weekend and did a CD of uplifting worship songs to fall asleep to. Then today got a DVD of worship music which shows scenes from around Keswick. Fantastic. Think the Progynova has kicked in and stopped the mood swings from the Suprecur, just hope I don't get side effects from Progynova which can include depression. The good weather has helped as well, it was great here in Omagh, spring is on it's way.  ing that it brings lots of BFP's for those going through tx at the moment and there's quite a few of us as well.


----------



## andreaj81

well hello ladies!!!

hope everyone had a good day. 
emak glad your scan went well...hopefully its good news next time too   what age is harley? i've a german shepherd n she used to do exactly the same thing when we left her. she dug up all dh's flower beds n put his rose bush outside her house! i thought it was hilarious that she was decorating her own house but dh didn't!   she's 2 now n has calmed down, think she stopped when she was about 18 mths!  

lgs30 glad you enjoyed ur acupuncture...sounds divine. every little helps when it comes to relaxing. i don't think i'd be able to convince dh to pay for some tho since i managed to convince him to pay for my reflexology last year...he said if i paid him he'd rub my feet n stick needles in me  

crazycate can't believe your gp wasn't that willing to give you a sicknote...esp with ur history! it really depends who you get...thankfully mine's lovely

sweetchilli glad your havin a better day 2day  

ladyhex i have a lot of mid cycle bleeding (anything from cd16 onwards til af arrives) and irregular cycles.  i have endo which my gp said could all be related. would your periods be very heavy n painful? something to think about or mention perhaps? hope im not confusing things

cate1976 glad your feeling better  hope you dont get anymore nasty side effects  

any sign of af for you ladies still waiting? 

loopybud...welcome to the group  

to all your other ladies...   love n cuddles to you xx

i got an email from prof mcclure this evening saying origin will be in touch over next few days to arrange my blood test n then we can get started, and i got a pre op assessment date for my lap so im over the moon tonight!!! things are finally moving!!! woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Didn't get on yesterday and have so much to catch up on  

Jomag - how you holding up?   

Babyrocks - the 2ww is such a head fryer  

Crazycate - Your GP really doesn't seem very supportive    As for the self-cert, I think you have to self cert the first week of any sickness before you can get a sick line.  I know its certainly policy in our work but I could be wrong  

Andrea - yay that things are moving for you   

Cate - glad you're feeling better.  The Progynova certainly helped my mood once I started it  

Lgs- glad you enjoyed the accupuncture 

Emma - glad your scan went well. Dr McFaul is our consultant.  Have always found him very pleasant but doesn't say too much IYKWIM  

Sue - yay that AF arrived  

Loopybud - Welcome to the thread.  Hope you got my reply to the PM.  Theres a few of us now from the Coleraine area  

Ladyhex - Sorry to hear about the bleeding.  Hope you get some answers soon   

Sweetchilli - sorry to hear you've been having a rough time   

Hi to everyone else    Not much to report my end.  Still going for accupuncture and reflexology week about now and just waiting to reach the top of that FET waiting list  

Lia


----------



## crazykate

evening ladies

Crazykate hopes to be testing first week in April. have a scan and bloods at 8am on Thursday morning so should know a little more then hopefully!

Emak ^rofl^ ^rofl^ perhaps harvey should have the "snip" it certainly calmed my tizer down he used to pull the clothes off the washing line when we were out though he never ever chewed anything in the house.

Right I'm off to quiz for a bit will catch up with you all later!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi Everyone hope yous are all keeping ok   
Feeling alot better today its amazing what a good moan can do    Thanks everyone !!!!!

Well have decided that i will take alot of time of work when going through the treatment so i dont get to stressed, dont care what they say lol They are not very understanding   

I have two kids from a previous relationship ryan is ten and wee girl jordin is eight love them to pieces   

Emak glad to here your scan went well hun ...

LOOPYBUD  Welcome you will like it here its great we never stop talking lol   

Everyone on the      for yous all   

LGS  was thinking if having acupunture do you think it works  

hello to crazykate, sunbeam, liag, lgs30,babypowder,andrea, cate, sue,ladyhex, lol so many and molly ,shaz , babyrocks, jomag, charlie , betty sorry if i have missed anyone lol 

leaving loads of           for yous all


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli i think your just right taking as much time off as you need during tx! i'll be doing exactly the same... i don't care what they say! i work as nurse but am a firm believer that  work view you as just a number (esp the nhs) n familiy are my priority. i'll not be putting myself under any unnecessary stress. how long do you think you'll take?


----------



## lmk

Hi girls I'm a newbie to FF. going thru tx at present.  wondering if any1 could advised on getting hair done is it safe or best to leave it
thanx lmk (also a coleraine girl) !!!!


----------



## emak

Evening girls
lmk welcome to FF .are you wanting to get your hair dyed?? Swear to god i wouldn't have a clue 
Sweetchilil u do right take the time off work ,thats what i have done...but honestly i just couldn't have worked still not great with the ole sleeping so am going back to docs on Friday for an extension to take me right up until testing time.
Crazykate and Andrea about Harley he is now 9 mths old and a wee nitemare   ohhhhh but how i love him  I was thinking of getting him neutered but he is such a "good looking" boy someone may want to use him IYKWIM  BUT he has our garden ruined ,thankfully most of his distruction is outside ,the only thing he has chewed on in the house is a bit of skirting board in the kitchen (thats enough) and he has now got into the habit of taking the cushion out of his bed and dragging it around the kitchen  
Lia i know what you mean about Dr MC Faul ,seems very nice but doesn't have much to say for himself...maybe he was raging we were late 
How nice was is today ,and theres me going to bed this avo  should have been out for walkies BUT was totally knackered just couldn't so hopefully tomorrow will be nice also
Right I'm, away for a nosey
Emma


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Emma. Harley sounds hilarious!


----------



## emak

Babyrocks i think so,but DH doesnt


----------



## crazykate

lmk welcome  my hairdresser won't dye my hair whilst having tx just in case!  Hope it helps  

feeling a little green tonight so off to bed  

nite nite all xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls Im very late getting on this evening......not long in from work.

Igs glad you enjoyed the acupuncture!

Sweetchilli you go girl!!!!!!!!!I will be doing exactly the same one thing you can be sure of in employment is 'your only a number'!

Imk your very welcome!

Im now panicking..........I have to get my hair coloured every 4-5 weeks or else I look like a racoon........I dye it black and at my young age of nearly 30 I have dark routes but with lots of grey shining through!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all those on the  !

Also sending out an AF dance


----------



## sunbeam

Yeeha my smilies worked!!!!!!!!!!

ALso Emma Harley sounds great......i have a cat (who is huge cos hes so fat and fluffy) and believe me the damage he can do would put Harley to shame......He has knocked more vases and the likes in his time!!!!!!!!!  One of his favourite habits is scattering pot-pourri around which just cracks me up...........hes like the baby in our house so my Dh says very little and I do be raging cos its me whos got to clean it!!!!  My cat is Daisy by the way and he is a boy which I found out when he went to be neutered (and that was after all his wee things like his basket, blankie and collar were colour co-ordinated in pink!!!!!!! lol


----------



## lgs30

moring girls hope i find you all well 
lmk-def wouldnt dye the hair mines is awful but its going to have to stay that way 
am not working girls either as some one said were only a number an if we were to die the mor we would be replaced on monday think of yourself esp now were going through enough girls an no one understands only the ppl that has been through it.girls have started drinking hot water instead of tea i would drink alot of water any sweetchilli i would def start acupuncture if i were you just wish i had started it earlier but better late than never i go to a girl called susan evans she trained wit  zita west so iv another one next thursday lol


----------



## emak

HELP REQUIRED
Girls gone PM me Susans Evans phone number if you have it PLEASE


----------



## emak

ALL SORTED OUT GIRLS THANK YOU LGS30


----------



## shaz2

hey girls how are use all?

im not feeling to bright at the minute getting pit of pain in tummy pluse being sick quite often... . doctor recons the pain is nothing to worry about but am not to sure. has anyone else had this while being pregnant , it feels like period pain!!

well where is everyone at in their tx now??..  

lots of luck to everyone...


----------



## Babyrocks

Sounds like pregnancy sickness to me shaz XXx


----------



## shaz2

yeah am not too worried bout the sickness just the cramps is kinda worrying.


----------



## lgs30

hi shaz i must tell you this my cousin was the same when she found out she was preg awful cramps an sichness the doctor told her that it was her uterus getting bigger now she had only missed her period an also it comin from bein sick an it was agood sign so hope that helps honey  xxx this is a good now that was told she would never get preg an is now a massive 30 weeks lol


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls

Just checking in to ask if you could send me some babydust for tomorrow.  Its my test date tomorrow and I am so frightened!  This 2ww thing is soooooo hard!

Good to luck to everyone, where they are in their cycles.  

Jo x


----------



## sunbeam

Jomag sending you lots of luck and baby dust...........                       

Shaz when I had my wee boy it was stretching pains alerted me that I was pg........I have irregular periods and was not alarmed at being late...........dont worry pet this must all be normal when you doctor thinks so!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking of you!

Lgs think I going to have to find someone local for accupuncture!

Hi to all


----------



## sunbeam

Ps Jomag I hope this is the symbol for baby dust!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Will chat to you all later im off to weight watchers!


----------



## Babyrocks

Jomag sending you loads and loads of fairydust . Hopefully this will be your time x x XX


----------



## lia.g

Awh Jomag you've done so well.  Thinking about you for tomorrow and   its a positive outcome.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi to the new girls, you'll soon be addicted to this site, Shaz   all is well with the cramping.

Hair dye-this is something I had wondered-my hair too is like a raccoon if I don't get it dyed every 4-5 weeks, I have so much grey hair , don't know what I'll do .


Hope everyone is well, I'm still waiting on you know who .


Jomag well done for not testing early.......have you any symptoms? lots of            to you  .

Catch up later BP.


----------



## jellybaba

Hi girls was just wondering if any of you would know when the RFC send out the letter of offer for tx each month? Say for Julys tx would they send you the letter of offer at then beginning of June and ask you to advise them of your July a/f??

Just trying to work out if its likely that we will be on holiday when our big white envelope arrives. Might have to send my mum round to open the post!!


----------



## lia.g

Jellybaba, just checked my initial offer letter.  It was dated 1st may and asked for details of May af.


----------



## emak

Jellybaba ,i got my letter of offer on 24th Dec for Jans a/f.I dont think you get too much advance notice from the rfc   ,be prepared for blood screening appointment not too long after you get the big white envelope ,think mines was about a week later.

Lia wee Euan is soooooo cute ,what age is he now?? Hopefully it wont be too long until until he has a wee cousin to play with   

Jomag sending you loads of sticky baby dust
                                 

Hope thats enough


----------



## Jomag

Emak - I couldnt ask for more babydust than that.  Thankyou.  Need all the help I can get!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Goodluck jomag


----------



## emak

JOMAG I will blow you some bubbles too


----------



## lia.g

Emma - Euans 9 months now!  Hard to believe.  Time has just flown.  Really wish they lived in NI so we could see him more often.  His mum is starting back to work on 1st April and is breaking her heart    but he'll love nursery.  He's such a poser, just loves having his picture taken


----------



## jellybaba

Thanks for the info on the letters of offer girlies, it will give me an idea as to what time scale we are likely to be working to.  I just hope a/f doesn't arrive before the letter on the month we get called!!

Seems to me that it might just be possible  for that to happen as if some of you got  letters dated 1st of the month I'm sure it took the RFC a week to post them out!!! Going on previous experience with their admin dept.....

I could hardly the bear the thought of tx being put back another month if that happened but I suppose if you have to go for bloods tests etc before you actually start tx then you are probably talking another month on top of that before you can start to down reg

Anyone any idea how long the process is?


----------



## Babyrocks

JOMAG, heres some morexxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

jellybaba: Hope thios helps, I got letter of offer on Oct 3rd and it was dated 1st and asked for details of October AF. AF wasn't due until 20th Oct. I don't know what would have happened if AF had started on 1st or 2nd. Common sense would be to start tx on that cycle. But this is RFC we're talking about. Appointment for bloods was on 16th Oct.

Jomag:  ing that you get BFP tomorrow.


----------



## andreaj81

HI everyone! i only had a study day this morning so i was home by lunchtime for a nice relaxing day.

jomag good luck for 2moro                    

jellybaba hope the other girls have put your mind at ease...you goin anywhere nice on hols?

hows everyone else?
sweetchilli i was just thinking maybe if origin contact me soon we could be goin thru tx there together!!! anybody else startin at origin in the next month or so?

what is the blood screening for that they do just before you start?


----------



## lgs30

after noon ladies jomag cant get my smileys to work but il send you loads of bubbles xx girls done my zita west cd feel asleep b4 it ended hoe relaxing was that just waken popped in to say ello emak did you get in touch hello to all the ladies am away now to waken myself up an get the dinner on  before d/p comes home lol lol lol


----------



## lmk

hi lgs, all the best for 1st jag tomoro!!  I'm not looking forward to my early start, wil have to leave house @ 6am to beat the traffic for 8am appointment.  
talk l8r  lmk x


----------



## lgs30

hi lmk yip first injection tomorrow i am crapping it really bad feared incase i inject myself wrong hard to belive i worked in a hospital an to top it off i have a review at work cause am off sick since june think they will pay me off dont care this is more than to me than work i hated the place totally lol lol girls am hooked on this peeled the spuds put them on put meat in oven guess what am back with u all lol lol.Lmk were abouts do you live


----------



## betty-77

jomag best of luck for testing


----------



## lgs30

hey girls has any one had sore breast while on the nasal spray


----------



## emak

Loopy    show off trying to out do us on the baby dust    the more the better.
Lgs30 aye i got in touch and she has recommended someone here in Derry so i have to ring the other lady,i must say it was very good of her considering she is passing on the work herself .As she she i dont need all the traveling as running to Belfast is enough.  for the jab tomorrow ,u will be grand.
Girls speaking of jabs ....this morning after i done mine i noticed an air bubble in it  .Actually forgot about it til i was having my acupunture so decided to ring the rfc and ask what to do i.e do i prime it again anyhoo was speaking to a nurse and she said if it only a tiny one not to worry but i asked if it wasnt tiny will i reprime it and she said yes.....how do you decided if its tiny or not So after much delibration (DH & I) we decided to reprime it ...now im worried that i wont have enough stuff left in it now   I know im probably being silly but we will have to wait and see !!!!

Andrea the blood screening is for HIV ,Heptitis B & C and other stuff
Any craic with the rest of yas?
E  xxx


----------



## lgs30

no crack emak just so fed up breast really sore on the left one an am really scared about tomorrow incase i do it wrong


----------



## lgs30

shaz this is for you got it off another thread
When IVF Works: Things the RE Doesn't Tell You 
Okay IVF girls, here's the scoop as I learned it today from the doc himself.  Forget the googling, forget the note-taking, forget the comparing.  Just read...you'll feel better.  Promise.

Many of the following tidbits may apply to "regular" pregnancies as well, but the focus is for IVFers.

Spotting:

IVFers SPOT.  You should probably expect to spot.  A normal IVF pregnancy will spot.  This is because the endometrium is so plump and cushy now and then bits of blood and tissue will squeeze out.  It's actually, ironically, a good sign - means your endo is one darn happy place for baby.  Of course spotting is not always good and should be monitored.  But normal pregnancies secret all sorts of colors of fluids at given times and that doesn't mean it's time to call the fat lady from her dressing room.  Generally, pink/brown/beige, watery or mucousy - it's all okay, in moderation of course


----------



## KITTY1231

evening ladies hope everyone are doing well still no sign of af to get my day 3 bloods done have been making loads of cards to take my mind off things and have done a small scrapbook for my neice who is just over two  done pages for har mum and dad to put phots from she was born up to her 2 birthday


----------



## molly777

hiya everyone

hope you all had a good day..

kitty1231 , that sounds really lovely what you did for your niece, her mum and dad will love it..
what kind of cards do you make... i make cards too..

Crazykate, good luck with ec, and hope injections are going well for you 

Shaz, i really think you have nothing to worry about... will say    for you take its easy

Jomag, good luck with test hope my dust help and not too late                   

Nothing strange here just waiting impatiently for appointment on monday with origins and to see when we start... hoping won't have to do the nasal spray...

hugs to everyone hope your all keeping well....

lol m777


----------



## KITTY1231

molly any kind birthday mothers day wedding invites its mostly for family and friends that i would do it for my hubby has barred me from watching dawn bibby on qvc i have to be there best customer and turned my box room into a craft room he was fed up tripping over stuff in the living room and the kitchen table

jomag good luck testing and hope its a bfp i wont be on online tomorrow i will be thinking of you


----------



## Mamabud

Thanks everyone for the lovely welcome.  I was working last night so hadn't a chance to get online I can't get over how busy this thread is, I struggled to catch up, and the amount of people going through the same as me is over whelming.  Sometimes it feels that I'm the only one incapable of reproducing, and no-one knows how empty that feels.  I don't think i'LL ever remember all the names on here.  Is there a North Coast support group anywhere about?  I know there are one in Omagh and Balfast.  After seeing all the people talk about acupuncture I am seriously considering giving it a go.  Good luck to anyone having treatment, or on a 2ww - I hope it is a success.


----------



## lgs30

hi every one how are we all keeping this evening?


----------



## lmk

hey lgs i live just outside coleraine. reading last nts threads had me laughing i have ff to keep me in sane so does my hubby he has his ff (fantasy football) lol!!!!!!! only thing we need is another lap top thank god the footie is on again 2nt!! i had a little retail therapy 2nt with his credit card lol!!! sweet dreams catch up 2mora
Lx


----------



## lgs30

god your only over the mountain road il blow you bubbles for  luck sweet dreams x


----------



## sunbeam

Looks like ive missed u all...............Igs great reassuring piece for all of us!

Jomag will be thinking of you in am............... I will beyou get your dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jellybaba im also goin on hols in summer and sorting of panicking will I be in the middle or at the end of treatment then.........Im #5 southern for ICSI and really hoping and   that I will be called in the April batch!  I think im hoping for a miracle!!!!!!

Thanks girls for all info on letter dates!

Nite Nite talk 2mara


----------



## sunbeam

Betty meant to ask how you feeling honey...........noticing any changes yet?


----------



## shaz2

lgs30 thanks a million for looking that up..xx  

thanks girls for all the   and advice. 

jomag best of luck for tomorrow..


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Shaz still cant believe your wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!! How you feeling tonight?


----------



## shaz2

hey sunbeam

feeling sick and stomach an lower back pains like im taking my period but as the girls all have tole me its all sounding normal so trying not to worry...lol...you just caught me cause gonna head to bed as shattered...catch you tomorrow ...xx take care...xx


----------



## sunbeam

chat 2mara u 2 take care


----------



## mollycat

girlie's,

sorry Ive not been posting in a while....but been peeking in to see how your all doing!

hey babypowder and sign of that a/f yet hehe hope it comes soon.....

well I'm up the royal on Friday to pick up my goodie bag and have my pre tx appointment.....
start my d/r Monday morning! funny thing is I'm so excited yet so darn nervous....

hi to all you girls waiting tx.....a/f.....2ww hope you all get a great out come.

love and hugs Debby xox


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Debby wishing you lots of luck for Monday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mollycat

thankyou sunbeam......


----------



## lgs30

an good morning to you all 
Shaz2 no bother thats what were here for to help one another as we are all going through the same just googled it an got that on ff thread lol hope you an wee peanuts feeling better thats wat my cousin is calling hers lol .
Jomag sending loads of   and  that you get your  hi to all the rest of you girls no time to name you all cause we seem to be getting bigger   start my first injection today going to wait to 3 o clock    well ladies must go i have a meeting with the boss god i hope they pay me off am off sick since june so it makes no difference   xxxxxx


----------



## jellybaba

Hey AndreaJ we are going to Ibiza for two weeks (not the noisy ravy part)!! in the summer, really lookig forward to it, glad we booked the holiday so that wer have something to look forwardd to rather than putting our lives on hold waiting for tx its good to have something to focus on rather than hospital apts, a/f ov etc etc!!!

Sunbeam you are nearly there girl! Hang on in there I'm sure it will all work out for the best and you will fit yuour holiday in around your tx, were are you going on hols?

Jomag I hope its good news for you this morning hun xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Jellybaba,

You lucky thing off to Ibiza!!!!!!!!  We are going to Florida at end of 26th June.  When I booked it part of it was to having something to focus on and to count the months in!!!!!!  At the time never believed we would be called!!!!!

Guess what girls OMG OMG OMG OMG and we have been called!!!!!!!!!!!!!Rang RVH this am and the letter of offer is being sent out!!!!!!!!  Cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!  Unfortunately am just in middle of AF now and am irregular so hope my April AF graces me sooner rather than later!!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited!!!!!!!!        

Girls just wanted to say thanks to you all for putting up with my impatience!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck Jomag for today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Meant to say lgs good luck for injection and hope you get your wish with your job........you definitely dont need any added stress at the mo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lgs30

well just back from my meeting at work she ask me if i was planning to come back in the next 3 months i said no way then she said i suppose your not going to hand in your notice i said if you want me to leave your going to have to pay me off lol there to get back to me in a couple of days.Was flat out in tescos getting high protein foods lol am off now to get some lunch back later .Jomag hope you got want you wanted this morning honey xxx  .Jellybaba thats great you called everything sorted


----------



## Ladyhex

Shaz hope your feeling bettter mrs xx

Hows everybody doin today ? 

Quick visit ... will be on later !!

Crazykate read the waiting list thread about the waiting times now for eastern board


----------



## Babypowder

for you jomag


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls

Just checking in quickly because I am feeling a bit down today.  Got a BFN this morning.

Wishing you all lots of luck for your cycles and I will check in from time to time to see how things are going.

Off to ring Origin now and see about starting this whole thing again.  Yipee!! 

Luv Jo x


----------



## Babypowder

Jomag, so sorry to hear your news , look after yourself and take your time to start again, hope you do still logg on and us know what Origins says  to you.


----------



## emak

Jomag awwwww so sorry to read of your BFN       have been checking in all morning to see if there was any news ,thats not the news i wanted to see  .Take care of yourself and we are all here for you as we all understand.
Emma  xxxx


----------



## lgs30

god jomag am so so sorry to hear your news my heart goes out to you an d/h were here if you need us


----------



## sunbeam

Jomag im so sorry pet......you and DH take care!


----------



## mollycat

oh jomag I'm so very sorry babes....keep your chin up and look forward to the next one x  

babypowder..... are you doing your A/F dance       

lgs30......good luck with all that healthy eatting, hope you get some good news from your employers in the next few day x

emma...hows the injections going? you coping ok?

lia...hi hun how you doing? any word on when you will be doing tx again?

hi you all girlie's out there, hope your all doing well x


----------



## Sue30

Jomag - I'm sorry to hear your news today - I didn't get on last night to wish you luck but have been thinking about you over the last few days and really feel for you today


----------



## Sue30

everyone

How are you all - its so busy on here - so much going on - its great!

All this talk of holidays ... I am so jealous ... I've nearly forgotten what proper sunshine is like - although is quite a nice day here today!! I wonder if we do get away this year if I'll be a like a beached whale in one of those pregnancy swimsuits .........    

I'm heading off to see my two nieces in England in exactly 50 min and have yet to pack - I'm taking my Mum over and she has been asking me if I have been packed since the weekend - I am so disorganised - so must go - hope everyone has a lovely weekend

 to all

Sue


----------



## emak

Hey Mollycat ,where have you been hiding?  Aye the ole jabs are going grand ,dont hurt or anything thank god so ye have nothing to worry about when u start.I do seem to have a wee problem with one of my Gonal f pens ,girls mind i said yesterday that there was another air bubble and was i to re prime it again and i did,well after this mornings jab i have noticed another air bubble and also a really strong smell of the meds coming from it nearly like it is leaking a wee bit at the top ..dont get me wrong its not like its dripping or anything but you can def smell it espically when i compare it to the other one i have opened and there is NO smell from that or air bubbles ,i just hope to god that im not gonna be losing precious stimming meds as i kinda concerned that Dr Mc Faul didnt mention anything about follicles etc when i had my scan ..only said womb thickening nicely not much happening with ovaries ,now i wouldnt have been too worried about it until i went snooping around FF and saw posts from girls who are at the same stage as me and they were saying their doc said i have (x)  amt follies on right ovary and (x) amt on left and so on ...i was told nought  Girls gone be honest with me when yous went for your 1st scan what were you told about your ovaries ...i need to know cause im starting to freak thinking im not stimming right awww i know im probably being a crazy woman but i would like to hear other peoples stories.

Sunbeam great news FINALLY at the top of the list YIPEEEE   
I often wonder how the RFC is gonna cope with all these tx thats gonna be happening 
Chat later girls    E   xx

Sue nearly missed ya...GO AND PACK  enjoy your wee break


----------



## lgs30

hi girls first injection over with nothing to it have to say but boy is my leg stinging now got to ask you all something hope you can help had to prime my pen twice will they be enough in it for the dose tomorrow its the 450iui one so scared incase i donthave enough


----------



## lgs30

emak me an you are in the same boat after i primed again i had a really strong smell an wet feeling off my pen


----------



## Tektron

Jomag - I'm so very sorry to hear you got a BFN this morning. Having got my own BFN two weeks ago I understand how you feel. All the kind words from the girls on here really helped me, but I also felt the need to take a break for a little bit and stop thinking about it.

Always here if we can help. Take care of you and DH


----------



## mollycat

hiya girles,

oh Emma, what happened with your pen that it has air bubbles in it?
haven't even seen one yet, so guess i will know all about it tomorrow when i go for my pre tx appointment.....
legs...hope you have enough to finish...thinking of you both x

Debby x


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

I'm back  . I want to thank all of you for your kind thoughts and wishes, but I really felt the need to get my head showered and take a break from it all for a couple of weeks - including FF.

I have had sooo much to try and catch up on I'm shocked. First of all, a huge Congrats to Betty on the twins and to Shaz on the BFP. I am really delighted for you both.  

For all the girls doing treatment right now    Emak - try not to worry, the Dr only commented on my lining at the first scan, but told me at the 2nd scan I had about 13 follies between both sides - and I ended up with 18 eggs. When I was doing my injections, I seemed to get a lot of clear fluid coming back out after I took out the needle, even though I was counting to 15 before taking it out.

For those on the 2ww, its an absolute head wrecker, but   for you all.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping up the PMA!
T.


----------



## lgs30

hi mollycat hope all goes tomorrow with your pre-treatment well i read the wee papers that comes with the pen there is 600iui in the pen so they must no that some people makes a mistake when first priming thankgod lol ((((must have knew a dev like me was going to be using it )))) lol


----------



## emak

About priming the pen twice ,the nurse did say that they do have "extra" incase you do need to do it again ,but i aint sure about a 3rd time as it has an air bubble again   .I not gonna bother priming again ,just gonna stick it in  

Tektron good to hear from you ,how u feeling now hun? Thanks for putting my crazy mind at ease ,jes ye all must think im looking for problems


----------



## lgs30

emak i had a wee 1 in mine never thought about it just stuck it in lol lol


----------



## Tektron

Hi Emak, yeah I'm much better now  . Had my review with Origin, and they said that it was just one of those things, they didnt think we had done anything wrong etc etc. Positively looking forward to NHS go at RFC, which should be May  .


----------



## lgs30

do what i done counted the bars to see how many i used for the priming twice an see what i have left so i think am grand


----------



## Babyrocks

Jomag, so so sorry to hear your news


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Jomag, really really sorry to hear news    
take its easy hun, 

lol M777


----------



## lia.g

Jomag, so sorry hun    Take care of yourself


----------



## lia.g

Hi Debbie, good to hear from you again.  I'll hopefully be starting tx again in the next couple of months but for now am just enjoying being drug free    Good luck for your app tomorrow. Bet you're really excited to finally be starting  

Hi to everyone else, just on quickly so sorry for lack of personals tonight


----------



## andreaj81

jomag   so sorry to hear it was bfn today hun xx my thoughts are with u n dh


----------



## mollycat

girlie's

Lia...good to hear your getting yourself all geared up for your next tx..... thinking of you

Emma & lgs...what happens if you get bubbles? does something real bad happen? is that why you have to re prime?

hows all you other girls tonight??

getting so excited now,up at the royal at 8.15... told us on the letter to collect drugs first, but it says the pharmacy is not open till 9am...doh what happens there?

Debby x


----------



## andreaj81

good evening ladies  

jomag good to see you back   hope your feeling a bit better after your wee  break xx

lol at you ladies doin your 1st inj today! its hard to get the hang of workin with meds. at least they give you extra! your so brave tho theres no way im doin that to myself...dh will def be doin it for us. i've a cheek tho cos i do it all the time to kids n i tell them to be brave   

sue hope you have a fab time away...you sound just like me, i leave everything to the last min. dh says if i was anymore laid bac id be horizontal! lol

hows everyone else? its friday 2moro! woohoo


----------



## lgs30

good evening ladies wel my first injection was not so bad didnt feel it at all let had a bit of a tingy feeling afterwards bar that am grand lol


----------



## mollycat

any of you girls going to the chat room for a natter?


----------



## lgs30

mollycat whats the crack


----------



## mollycat

hehe not much lgs... im in ff chat come join x


----------



## lgs30

how do you get on that


----------



## mollycat

under the ff logo is a bar called chat...click on it and it will bring you over lgs


----------



## lgs30

its not letting me in a big box with a red x in the corner


----------



## mollycat

awwww i wonder why... does it say you need anything?


----------



## lgs30

nope  lol


----------



## mollycat

gggrrrr i will give it a big kick for u


----------



## lgs30

lol lol your so funny


----------



## mollycat

awww wish you could come chat


----------



## lgs30

so do i fell am missing out now


----------



## IGWIN79

Jomag  Really sorry!!!  Hang in there hun        

To all those going through tx      

Hows everyone else doing  
Hope yous are all keeping well 

Well off work till mon yee hah     So feeling in a good mood now lol 

Hello to liag, lgs30, molly, andrea, mollycat, tekron,Shaz, babypower, babyrocks, sue,emak, betty,sunbeam,kitty, loopy, Imk,Crazykate,cate1976, jellybabe
Sorry if i have missed anyone 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

lgs I never can get into chat either  odd, how did you take your sray for? and how long ave you to inject for?


----------



## lmk

hi all, had my 1st scan 2day with dr sean folies comin on 1 side more than the other will no more on mon..... hope to c some of you @ rfc!!  well done lgs u'll dreamin of needles!!!
lmk x


----------



## Ladyhex

Jomag ...so sorry Mrs xxx


----------



## lgs30

hi lmk you take your spray along with injections it said on my sheet to take no spray after ovitrelle


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies 

what a lovely day today   

you ladies can talk lol    
had to read about 5 pages lol 

sweetchilli lucky you ....I'm not off til next week and i cant wait.
Lgs30 glad your injections went well this evening .....your work not playing ball at the mo lol 

Molly.....do you pick your drugs up tomorrow?

Hope all you ladies get a BFP as an outcome, at the end of TX.  There would be so many


----------



## Ladyhex

Lgs did you get the chat thing sorted ?


----------



## lgs30

cant get on the chatroom at all lol my work is to let me no in a couple of days


----------



## lmk

keep spraying hun till overtrille.  u have to stay alert i'm so forgetful in my oul age!!  hope all goes well 4 u with the wrk situation x


----------



## Ladyhex

When you hit "chat" at the top does it take you to, a diff page which says CHAT in the middle?


----------



## Ladyhex

stand your ground with work lol  
you tell them


----------



## Ladyhex

Some bubbles for you lmk lol


----------



## lgs30

it take me to another page an a wee red x in the corner  my work thought i was going to lay down to them no way lol


----------



## Ladyhex

noway .....get the boxing gloves out lol 

try letting your popups thought


----------



## lgs30

back in 2 mins


----------



## lmk

thanks hun! headin to bed been a long day got wrk 2mora roll on mon off 4 a wk yipeee!!!  catch up 2moro  sweet dreams to u all  xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Good night lmk tc xx by the way luck you......4 WEEKS     me jealous lol


----------



## lgs30

nite lmk god bless xx


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex you were right, its those darn pop-ups with the chat  , my computer blocks them becausethey don't know who the server is , ahh well i'll have to make do with posting


----------



## mollycat

good night all...sweet dreams x


----------



## lgs30

some bubbles for luck bp xx


----------



## sunbeam

Nite nite girls chat 2 ya 2mara!


----------



## lgs30

nite nite sunbeam sleep tight


----------



## lgs30

nite nite girls talk tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

night ladies sweet dreams of BFP


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx for my bubbles lgs , some back at ya 


How is everyone this morn?

How many times a day do you jab?  You sniff 4 times isn't that right 


well I'm going to do a wee dance for the   I'm sure shes on her way, but no signs yet , thing is this AF and the next, I'm trying to memorise every feeling and twinge to compare when I'm on th dreaded 2ww .

Soooooooooooooooo here goes


----------



## jellybaba

Hey sweet chilli thanks for the shout out! thats my first one ever on ff!!! woo hoo

af arrived today the little witch, gonna try a round of clomid to see what happens - ya never know!!

I finish work today until next Wednesaday, not doing anything at all, just gonna chill out and laze arounf the house. Goin out with the girls on sat night fo food and drinks which I am really looking forward to as I have been dieting for the last four weeks on Cambridge and have lost 1 stone - yes you heard right 1 stone!!! boy do I deserve a meal out and a few drinks!!

Anyone doing anything nice over teh weekend/ st paddys day?


----------



## crazykate

TEKTRON/JOMAG - I'm really sorry to read your news ladies    

Ladyhex ^shocked^ how quick are those lists moving  

Scan on monday morning went well.  I think I have about 10 follies on each side but they aren't very big!  Got yet another injection to do so that's two injections and two tablets a day - starting to take their toll I'm feeling quite sickly and rather tired come 9pm    Seem to be responding well    Have another scan on Monday.

  everyone else

Sorry ladies just a quickie post cos I'm at work I'll try and catch up later 

Kate xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Afternoon Everyone how yous all keeping ?
Jellybabe...... No probs hun   Were are you on your tx 
Well done you 1 stone thats good going girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tryed clomid for four months it was hell on earth for me the mood swings were unbelieable i was always depressed so they took me off them     they thought i was preg on the first round cause my bloods were so high  but it turned out i was not     Oh well 
My AF due in the next couple of days     Can feel the mood swings coming poor DH       
He understands !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Not doing anything this weekend trying to stay off the drink  i have been of the cig for three months now and when i drink i tend to have a smoke so better not to risk it lol 
I am off work today as well sitting relaxing i needed it sitting watching the dog whisper !!! Need him in my house!! i have a jack russel who drives me mad barking ar anyone who passes the house   

Crazykate..... hope the scan goes well on mon as well


----------



## lgs30

afternoon ladies how are we doing today i feel totally nackered i have my 2nd jag now at half 3 so thought id pop in an say hi ya xxxxx see you all later if am not in bed lol lol


----------



## jellybaba

sweet chilli we are on the NHS waiting list for ivf, been told 6-7 months since the start of March so fingers and toes crossed!

Right thats me done and dusted for the weekend, oh I mean until next Wed he he lol

No puter at home so will catch yous all next wed.


----------



## fifi31

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site but have been hovering over it for over 1 year now. I have been trying to conceive for 4 years now and I have severe endometriosis. I had a laparotomy 2 weeks ago to have a cyst removed and endo removed also and my surgeon said it is v severe. I have been put on decapeptyl monthly injections and HRT for 4 months before trying my first go at IVF. 

Obviously I'm extremely anxious and frightened about having to start a temporary menopause at age 31 and also the thought of going through my first IVF cycle. We have already had an initial consultation with Dr. Farrog in Origin where he detected the cyst which has since been removed. But, I phoned them yesterday to find out if I would be able to start IVF after my 4 month menopause drugs and she told me that I may not be able to start straight into IVF as my AMH blood results came back at 29.6 and I also have irregular periods- she mentioned something about a 3/4 month wait after I finish my drugs to work out my cycle. I'm so confused and upset and am now facing another hurdle on this IVF road. Is there anyone who can advise me as to what this means? Has anyone had a similar experience with Origin in Belfast?

Thanks very much

fifi


----------



## mollycat

girls

how you all doing today??  

hope your enjoying your afternoon off sweetchilli.... keeping your feet up with a big bar of choc and the tv?

hey lgs30... how did the second injection go? you getting the hang of it?

loopybud...hope you got all your work done this afternoon.... 

nothing to report with me....had my appointment at the royal, hope Ive taken in all the nurse told me...roll on sunday now


----------



## mollycat

hi fifi.... 

welcome to FF...sorry i cant help but I'm sure there is some who can give you some great advice!

love and hugs Debby xx


----------



## lgs30

hi fifi its a mad road were all takin eh but will get there am sure some of the girls here can help .Mollycat what a afternoon think the 2nd one was rite the pens not letting me take anymore out of it so am takin it a done it rite lol


----------



## mollycat

lgs

oh glad your getting the hang of it...its all go for you now  

after seeing the darn pen today for the first time, it filled me with dread   , DP said not to worry, hes more than willing to jab me where it hurts    ( its just getting em right i guess)

what you up to this afternoon? I'm being lazy sitting in bed with my laptop....


----------



## lgs30

had to take the mum inlaw to spec savers an doing a bit of shopping shes grand wish i could say the same for the daughter spoiled girl need i say more


----------



## mollycat

lgs

get your self curled up on the sofa and rest up


----------



## lgs30

am in a bit of a tissy that i havnt give myself the right dose but the pen wont give me any more so i most have done it rite wat am i like sooner monday comes the better to i  get chattin to them nurses lol lol lol lol


----------



## lia.g

Hi everyone

Just popping on quickly before we head off to Lough Erne for the wknd.

Did any of you read the story in the daily mail about the woman who lost her job after taking time off for IVF?  My mum cut it out for me.  Really interesting.  She worked in Kent for the UK Borders Agency.  They accused her of unauthorised absences which weren't legitimate and suspended her a month after she had a failed embryo transfer.  Her appeal found that she had no case to answer and must be offered her post back!  

Thought this was interesting given the discussions on here regarding time off work for tx.

Debby, glad app went well and good luck for starting d/r  

Fifi, hi welcome to FF.  I have endometriosis too and had a lap but didn't have to go into temporary menopause, although I had a friend who did and she coped ok with it.  Sorry I can't be of more help  

Crazycate - glad scan went well  

Hi lgs, sweetchilli, jellybaba, babypowder, ladyhex and all you other ladies.  Have a good wknd everyone and catch you all next week

Lia xo


----------



## mollycat

thankies lia... have a lovely time in lough erne....xox


----------



## lmk

hi all,  hav a fab wkend lia hope the weather improves for u!!  
lgs don't worry bout pen my 450 was faulty i thought took it with me to rvh and the nurse took and look at it, it wasn't it was me felt like a right thicko!!!!  wish i could sleep at nt i'm climbing the walls at nt and wakenin up like a bag o cats!!  hope to meet some of u on monday morn at rfc.
have a fab wkend whatever u all r doing any1 havin a drink please hav an extra 1 for me pleeeease!!!!! i havent had a drink since 1st jan doin soooooo well!!!!

away to get my fix of comic relief
lmk xxx


----------



## mollycat

imk...wishing you well for monday...  

have a lovely weekend x (( not drinking either ))


----------



## lgs30

lmk were you doing the right dose then am so scared incase iv done it wrong it wont let me get anymore out of it there is only a wee tiny tiny bit left so id say am ok a think lol


----------



## Cate1976

Jomag:      to you and DH. 

fifi: Welcome to FF, can't help you with answers to your questions, somneone will be able to though.

Lia: Hope you enjoy your weekend at Lough Erne

Hi to everyone else. I'm looking forward to next week. Will read the article in the Daily Mail.


----------



## lgs30

every one was on the chat room there


----------



## molly777

hiya girls....

Hope your all up to something nice this wkend and doing plenty of relaxing,

Fifi, sorry to hear what you have been through, its really fustrating when your 
not sure whats happening next and i wish i was able to help, but fifi i'm sure 
someone on FF will be able to give some advise... take care    to you

hello to everyone else on treatment and the 2ww and everyone who is waiting to get
word when to start...

Have a wee question, I got the results of my FSH level yday, it was 6.5 which is good,
but i got it done in 2007 twice and it was 11.5 and 11.6  so was wondering is it
normal to dip down so low and is that for the better!   and do the still consider the
higher one as the right one...... hope that doesn't sound confusing...
anyway if anyone had similar experience it would be good to hear from you...

Thanks M777


----------



## lgs30

good morning ladies how are we all doing today molly777 i dont have a clue about fsh levels sorry. Girls are we all set for monday cant wait to meet you all feel like a really know you all already


----------



## Babyrocks

Molly 6.3 is an excellent FSH. Mine went down from 8.9 to 6.2 as well. At least it's going in right direction


----------



## molly777

yes know your right babyrock and i was so surprised i though it was going to be going the other direction. We will see how my AMH level is monday...  it will be ok too..
Both you results were under 10 so thats great..... i see your trying london... what stage are you had
and lots of   hope all is going well for you...

M777


----------



## Babypowder

well girls i've had a show of   (sorry tmi) its not heavy yet, but will I fill my form in with todays date for the RFC? It wont get there til Monday anyway, so tomorrows date would do, maybe wait til later see if it gets heavier .

Babyrocks hows the 2ww going areyou doing any cd's or acupucture or that? 


Hi to everyone else, just a quicky as Im taking my wee pup tp her puppy school , see if they can get her to behave .


      to all.


----------



## Babyrocks

Feeling really really down today because I'm pretty sure my period is coming. Small spotting as us the way my AF always starts (not like implantation spotting as I had that last time I was pregnant) . Just had a good old cry there. Can't believe it


----------



## molly777

ah babyrocks I'm really really sorry to hear that hun really am...  
maybe its not them just yet, just wait and see will say  for you...
hope you ok... take its easy anyway and see what happens...

 M777


----------



## lgs30

hi br are you in your 2ww (((((big hugs ))))))


----------



## Babyrocks

Yes test date tues but unfortunately period starting today. Was due yesterday. Just been crying for about an hour.


----------



## lgs30

but is it in full flow yet


----------



## Ladyhex

Babyrocks .......    
Fingers crossed hun       its not AF !!


----------



## Ladyhex

Hows everybody doing ?

Whats the plans for the weekend girls ?

BP.....glad your Af has finally made a show   
Crazykate ...glad your scan went well fingers crossed for EC 

Lia.g didn't see that in the paper ...very interesting ....hope you have a good weekend  
Hi fifi and welcome to FF 

hello to lgs, M777,sweetchilli, lmk, cate, mollycat, sorry if i missed anybody


----------



## emak

Babyrocks sending you loads of        .I cant imagine how you must be feeling right now ,i know how i would  .Take care of yourself hun.


----------



## galaxy girl

Thinking about you Babyrocks


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies how we all doin who all for the royal monday morning again


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks, don't give up just yet, the 2ww must be awful, and hopfully its not your AF, will     for you and send you some                .

try and take it easy-I know thats easy for me to say 

                                                 for your wee beans. Babypowder


----------



## mollycat

oh babyrocks..... my thoughts are with you x


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone hope yous are all keeping well

Babyrocks praying for ya hun         

So is anyone doing anything nice this weekend ? I am sitting in really bored    
Dh got some movies out and they are all shooting and fighting ones lol "hate shooting ones" you cant beat a good comedy   


I am looking forward to thurs first app at Origins Yee Hah !!!!!

Fifi welcome to ff  

Hi Babypowder, lgs30, liag, molly, tekron, andrea, betty, mollycat, ladyhex, imk,shaz ,crazykate, cate, emak, jomag, jellybaba , and appletree  hope you will join us Sorry if i have missed anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God i am good !!!!! Ha ha I remembered most of the names this time with out having to scroll back through the pages  LOL


----------



## Babypowder

hey sweetchilli, just had our dinner and watched Ant 'n' Dec, no drinking or anything exciting before tx , going to do my ironing then watch csi:NY, suppose if we get   we'll have to get used to sitting in


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh i know BP but wouldnt it be great !!!!!!
Poor you ironing i am leaving mine until tomorrow night i am sitting in bed with a pizza LOL 
Starting to regreat eating it in bed  the smell of it and dh smelly feet mixed together  is making me feel sick      
Had to get him to go and soak them  WHY DO MENS FEET ALWAYS STINK lol


----------



## lgs30

hello girls headin to the lodge for dinner tomorrow mmmm


----------



## Babypowder

I know, boys are stinky, mines the same, I buy, dettol soap or the Wrights coal tar soap to make sure he gets srubbed-he says he smell like a hospital-I quite like it


----------



## Babypowder

Lucky you lgs, im working in the morn, finish at 1.30pm though so not too bad, then my mum is making Sunday dinner yum 

I've had to try and restrain my mum, she keeps looking at baby things, but I've her well warned not to buy anything.


----------



## lgs30

hi sweetchilli bp br sunbeam lia.g molly777 mollycat trekon betty ladyhex andera crazycat lmk cate1976 shaz jomag jellybaba appletree hope i got you all hope your weekend is goin well


----------



## IGWIN79

Well i must try that with my dh it better to smell like a hos      They were really bad LOL

So when your tx start ??


----------



## lgs30

we nearly go out every sunday his treat lol lol i tell him i cook all week and i aint doing it on a sunday lol lol


----------



## Babypowder

, not sure when  im starting , they'll get my period details on Mon, then I think its day 21 you wait til, I have my drugs, but that gives them time to bring us up for pr-treatment appointment and anything else, so I gues a couple of weeks.


----------



## lgs30

girls feelin really bloated tonight


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder so it s more waiting again  I hate the waiting part !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lgs So am i but its because i just ate a hole pizza had nothing to eat all day and got a wee bit greedy LOL 

How are you keeping


----------



## lgs30

am grand but can really feel my ovaries tonight getting heavy an its only day 3


----------



## Babypowder

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM i just deleted my blinkies, will have to go and fix them.


----------



## IGWIN79

Lgs So what does that mean now is it good or bad ??


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everybody. Baby powder I seem to be in the same boat as you - got told I was at the top of the NHS list, for Feb treatment, AF didn't appear, so got bloods done and put on pill. I'm to ring Thursday if I don't hear anything! So frustrating. lgs30 enjoy the Lodge - it's hard to beat, that's where we had our wedding reception at - I love it. Sorry to hear that your af is starting babyrocks - such a difficult time. Watching the Untouchables on tv, lol


----------



## lgs30

loopybud how you doin lol my friends are gettin married this day 13 weeks lol its in the lodge her hen weekend is in 8 weeks glasgow iv paid to go but if a get a bfp il not be there


----------



## lgs30

sweetchilli think that a good sign but you never no mon wil tell


----------



## Mamabud

lgs30 - you could still go and drink coke??  My friend is getting married at a civil service at the Lodge on the 22nd May (think that's the date - it's a friday).  Was in the chat room there  but no-one about


----------



## lgs30

il be so scared incase something happen in glasgow noin my luck lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Na i think it was the two vidkas i had last night  i thought i would have my last couple of drinks before tx  i felt off this morning then the smell of the pizza and feet  HA HA HA  NOPE it will def come can feel it already   
LGS i would be the same would want to stay at home


----------



## Babypowder

got them back, well girls im logging off, some bubbles to you all  . BP


----------



## Babypowder

There ya's go all ending in #7


----------



## IGWIN79

NIGHT NIGHT BABYPOWDER AND LGS30


----------



## lgs30

rite am away to bed iv give you some bubbles for a good nite xxxx god bless


----------



## Mamabud

night everyone


----------



## yellazippy

Babyrocks Thinking of you


----------



## glitter girl

BABYROCKS   for you


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning Ladies

hows everybody doing this morning ....and what a fine morning it is!!!   
You ladies can natter lol

some many ladies on TX its great  
Lgs were is the lodge ?

Sweetchilli, lia.g, BP, Babayrocks, glittergirl, lgs30, loopybud, sunbeam, crazyate, lmk, mollycat, molly777, andreaj, betty, cate, tekron and to everybody else HELLO


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks how are things today?  

Hi to everyone else, it was quiet on here over the weekend, but I guess when we all start tx, we'll never be off comparing notes .

Well my letter is in the post to the RFC, so just wait on my sheduel now , My poor DP even he's getting excited, he said to me phone the hospital and tell them bout your period-I said you send the letter, he said right well go and post it now , hope I can make his dream come true, he really is hoping this works   .

Think i'll go for a nap after working all morn, im soooooooooo glad to see AF but shes giving me cramps .

 to all. Babypowder.


----------



## Babyrocks

HI Girls 
thank you all so much for your prayers and thoughts. Period is definately here so it's over for us unfortunately. We're so so gutted and both of us have been crying alot today. We put so much into this one with being away from home for 4 weeks and the treatment was pretty intense. 
As you all know you put your life on hold for treatment and you put every ounce of yourself into it in the hope that it will work.  At least I have no regrets and can't wonder if it is anything I did because I did everything right and went to the best clinic in the UK. At the end of the day only 51% of women between 35-37 get pregnant at ARGC and we were one of the 49% who weren't successful/  I just hope that some time soon  we are the right side of the statistics. Just for now, we're taking time to grieve and be sad before we get on with life again and forget about treatment for a few months. maybe go back to treatment some time in the summer maybe.Just for now I want to give my body a chance to get over this one.

best wishes for happy endings for absolutely everyone here.


----------



## lmk

hello girls hope you are all keepin well!!!  boy can u all chat!  so good that we can help 1 another and are going through so much together and understand each others feelings... my friends try but haven't gone through what we are... thanks for ff!!!

lgs how was your dinner canny beat the scram in the lodge it's soooo good, dh needs mountain boots to climb his plate when we go there lol!!!!!!!!!!! had the 1st nts sleep since starting the injections dh let me sleep till 11 woke me with breakie in bed wee dote!!! lgs know the feelin bout the ovaries my left side is feeling sore.  i'm in @ 8.10 in the morn.

have a fab sunday check in with u all later, will blow some bubbles to u all.

LMK xoxoxo


----------



## lgs30

wel hello to you all day 4 injection went brilliant was on the chat room yest an a girl told me to keep the needle in for 30 seconds so i did not a problem thank god are meal was so tasty .Ladyhex the lodge is in coleraine at the roundabout will be on later take care xxx lmk mt appointment is @8.25 so il see you there


----------



## Ladyhex

Babyrocks.....    

lgs glad you ad a good meal   .....how did you get on to the chat then lol ........    
lmk ...my DH is like that with his food lol

will all you ladies be testing around the same time? 
lmk your right about friends and family to i guess .....on here its so different, cause we are all going though the same thing.  

babypowder....after you send your letter in do you pick up your drugs ?
this is all new to me lol   

Went to heatons this afternoon ...its not a bad store DH was in his element cause it sold golfing clothes    on the cheap lol

some bubbles for you all


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks so sorry to hear your news, I really had hoped the blasts might have made a difference, but as you said, at least you know you did everything possible to try, I hope you get your wish someday, but for noe take care and keep well   to you Babypowder.


----------



## Ladyhex

Babyrocks i would like to second what Babypowder said


----------



## Babypowder

Hi ladyhex, I've got my drugs already , because I was 1 of the 200, and funding ends in April-(the drugs are included in the funding) we were asked to pick them up early, usually you don't get them until your pre assessment app.

Just had a big feed in my mums there, can hardly move, I'm off tomorrow thank goodness, working Tues Double time  God bless ST. Paddy for giving us a Bank Holiday, I don't celebrate, but I'll take the money thanks  .

 to all.


----------



## andreaj81

hello ladies! sorry i haven't been on in a few days...took me ages to catch up! lol

babyrocks...so sorry af showed up   i can't imagine how you both feel xx

i've had my folks up for dinner today n i can't move i ate so much! lol i always cook like im feeding an army! they've all gone now n dh has just called up to his mums so im lying on the sofa like a beached whale! lol 
did you watch the rugby yest?! can't wait til next week now!


----------



## mollycat

girlie's

hows all my little        's today? you all sound like you have been eatting and being merry  

babyrocks.... i so feel for you, funny everything can go like clock work and all it take is for that little bean not to take hold and all our dreams turn to   giving you loads of   and a boost of strength you get threw this ready to try again, god bless xx

shouting at ya girls Sweetchilli, lia.g, BP, tearful, Babyrocks, glittergirl, lgs30, loopybud, sunbeam, crazyate, lmk, ladyhex, molly777, andreaj, betty, cate, tekron, yellazippy....you can sure all  
hope Ive not missed anyone if so....   me.... 

kisses and hugs Debby x


----------



## mollycat

oh before i forget... were any of you at the royal friday morning?? might have seen ya


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks:      to you and DH. Take time out to grieve.

I'm fine, church was great this morning. Have to be up at half 5 in the morning to be at RFC for scan at 0905. Then home in time for work 2-6. Was in Superdrug yesterday and they've got pg tests on BOGOF so I phoned DH and he said no buying them until nearer OTD  to the extreme. I'll be testing on 1st April anyway so I can tell my amazing friends from church the result before Theology class starts.

This is the first of what could be many questions for 2ww and hopefully early weeks of pg, DH often goes into our neighbours house to chat which I don't mind but they smoke and he always comes home with the smell of cigs on his clothes, could that harm developing embies?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder oh right drugs included lol   
im glad for St pat .....we get all the stat days off(not for long if boss has his way)  
when will you be testing mrs xx

cate early start for you tomorrow   ...i would have got them anyways    
cant believe you will be testing on April first    

andreaj i was watching the united and liverpool match yesterday    united were robbed lol (they were **** really lol~)
not really into rugby   

lgs glad your injections are going good lol   

just after my dinner and the same as your ladies cant move 
sorting out my sky plus (the crap i record no room  to record anything elselol) be back on later tc xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Anybody out there i feel so lonely            

Hope somebody is going to play with me lol


----------



## IGWIN79

I am here     you feeling lonley 
I have been on for ages posting Questions every where LOL


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli just couldnt believe nobody was on lol   

hows you mrs xx


----------



## Cate1976

OTD will be 2nd but if I test on that day, it'd be 3 days before I'd be able to tell them result. My parents will be told first and then the couple from church who've been saints the last 4 years.


----------



## Ladyhex

Fingers crossed for BFP cate1976


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry i took so long had to run to the shop my poor wee dog had no dog food 
I am good really lazy today  but i an looking forward to thur my first app yeepeeee!!!
Then court on thursday afternoon not looking forward to that  i got glass in my food about nine years ago and smashed all my teeth and my son was eating it as well      he was only one at the time so hopefully get it sorted !!!!
Hows you keeping ?
And hows you cate ?? you are on the 2 week    for ya hun  !!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Not on 2ww till Thursday. Scan tomorrow to check how thick womb lining is. Then ET Thursday. I'm feeling really positive, am trusting God.


----------



## Ladyhex

talking about dog food my wee dog needs food (will have to wait till tomorrow)

   thats really bad about the food and glass      good luck for Thursday 
was your wee boy ok at the time ?
it has taken 9 years for it to get to court thats hectic 

is your appt with origin ? sweetchilli


----------



## Ladyhex

Cate 2ww from thursday thats brilliant    
how many (frosties) our you gettign put back in on thursday Cate?


----------



## IGWIN79

Yea Ladyhex he was fine my wee boy did not get any off the glass i think i got it all  "lucky" i had give him a piece of my burger which the glass was in, but thankfully i got it and not him !!! I know its taken a really long time i think i am more angery that it could have been my son 
Yea its at origin cant wait !!!! Where in tx are you ??
Cate wish you all the best and i will      for ya


----------



## Ladyhex

good job you got it all (that sounds awful me says that lol)
9 years ...its not as if they can denyit    

sunday are just pure lazy days lol


----------



## lmk

hey cate1976, just an ans to your earlier question, do stay clear of the smoke it's recommended, also if you sit at work dont sit for too long as you need your blood to circulate.  i'm just a couple of days behing u hun..... ec thurs then et on sunday god willing.

take care all sweet dreams got to get up at 5 to leave at 6 !!!!
LMK xoxoxox


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk early start for you mrs .....you will be testing about the same time as cate OMG thats brilliant     
lmk i agree with you on the smoking part


----------



## IGWIN79

So are all yous girls working tomorrow and tue, i am i hate st patricks day i have never had it off and its the most busiest days off the year we are run off our feet LOL  

LADYHEX Where you up to at the mo  (if you dont mind me asking) 

Imk wish you all the best of luck hun


----------



## Ladyhex

i dont mind at all .....what would you like to know mrs   
sweetchilli


----------



## Ladyhex

i dont do St pats day ... with working for the trust we get all bank holiday off


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh you are lucky you get it off i dont do st paddys day either but it would be nice to have it off     
Were you going for tx  alot of people going to the rvh


----------



## Ladyhex

RVH ...first appt was sept 07 
signed forms for IVF may 08 
fingers crossed 2009 will be our year 

really havent thought about what will do if TX doesnt work, i think i just count my self really lucky with having DD (if we didnt have DD i think we would try everything) 

15th on waiting list so we our moving up really quickly


----------



## IGWIN79

The rvh seem to take a relly long time , i dont think i could wait that long 
I hope 2009 will be a good year for the both of us i think we deverve it dont you ?? Everyone on here does !!!
I know i am blessed with my two kids and am very lucky 
I am trying not to think about what i will do if it does not work 
I dont know if i could ever let it go  DH is adopted him self so he said that he would love to adopt !!!
Just hope i can give him a wee one of his own 
I would still like to adopt in the furture  
It wont be long now if you are 15 on the list !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

I won't be going to next door's, not been round for a few weeks now. I know to avoid smokey places but do I need t ask DH not to go round cos of the smell getting on his clothes?

Work, I wanted to get drs note for 2ww but boss said I'd hit triggers for absence and with the sale comin up last weekend of March, she needs me in. She has said that after Thursday no lifting anything heavy or using ladders. Ok with that in theory but my contracted hours are on a Thursday so bang on implantation time. I'll be stood putting clothes and size cubes on hangers then putting them on the movable rail ready to be put in proper place in stock room.


----------



## IGWIN79

Cate is your work not very understanding 
Mine isnt  i am going to take all the time i need and they wont be happy


----------



## Ladyhex

your right NHS waiting time is bad 
yes 2009 could be a good year for so many on here as alot of ladies are under way with TX 

adoption is so hard to and a real long waiting game too!!!
my DH always wanted to adopt even before we had DD ( PM for you on that on) 

i was 31st on waiting list about week and half ago lol omg


----------



## Ladyhex

Cate you would think that they would be understanding   
sweetchilli were do you work (IYDMMA)


----------



## Ladyhex

DH liying on the settee sleeping and the dog is fast asleep beside him lol 
were is the camera when you need it   

well ladies must go to bed .... have been on here all day 
cant blame DH for sleep   

speak tomorrow good night and take care xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Night night everyone


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Ladyhex, can cope with work not being understanding as I have loads of friends who do care.


----------



## lia.g

Girls just on really quickly cause I'm at work. Have so much to catch up on as haven't been on since Friday so will get on again this evening and have a proper read, but just wanted to say;

Babyrocks so sorry things didn't work out this time   Take care of yourself hun xo

And Cate, hope scan goes well today   

Will catch up with everyone else later.  Have a good day everyone 

Lia xo


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

just a quick email to say hi to everyone and hope you all had a lovely wkend
Sweetchilli, was reading what you said about glass in your food, god thats terrible,
tg your wee son was ok, but thats just rotten, good luck in court on thursday...

Cate good luck with scan this morning hope all goes well for you and dh  

Imk, best of luck to you too..  

and   and   to babypower, babyrocks, igs30, liag, tekron, andrea, betty
mollycat, ladyhex, shaz, crazykate, emak, jomag, jellybaba and appletree... and anyone i left out
I eventually getting to remember all the names...

chat soon have a good day... just off to Origins to see when we are starting etc...
I am excited... didn't think i would be but just want to get started again...

sis home from Chicago today so a big reunion of the family tomorrow...for paddys day
can't wait to see all the sisters, mam and dad,  and everyone, haven't been home since 2nd jan

chat later    M777


----------



## lgs30

good morning girls well am just back down there from the royal from havin my first scan they said the lining of the womd was comin along nicely an there eggs stimming to which she was really pleased about so the second 1 is this sunday so i pray an pray more grow an get bigger never slept last nite am such a worrierbut iv my breakie on so must go have been up since 5 


lmk-were you in the waiting room this morning grey coat talkin to a girl with long curly hair think it mite have been emak didnt want to but in incase i got the wrong people lol lol


----------



## molly777

igs30 just blow you a few bubbles for sunday  

M777


----------



## andreaj81

good morning ladies!

first things first....ladyhex - utd weren't robbed....they were spanked!!! lol    

cate hope this morn went well  

lgs30 glad your scan went well n everythings goin in the right direction! 

sweetchilli i cant believe that about the glass in ur food   where was it so we know not to go! lol

molly777 i bet ur so excited about the family comin home...how long they stayin for? hope it goes well at origins today

hope everyone else is well  

im off to get ready for work now! have 2 pick up my parcel from post office first...i bought loads of new pj's from la senza for my lap (any excuse!) well thet did have a sale on! lol


----------



## emak

Girls im back from my scan and its BAD news for me....Dr Williamson could only find one egg and maybe another tiny one .As yous can imagine im totally devastated and have been crying since i left the hospital ,cant understand it as i was on the high dose .Dr said that we might as well go ahead with e/c as we only get one go anyway ,just   that the one egg will fertilise .Im lying here in bed with a hot water bottle and dont want to get out of it .I dont want to be sounding all negative  but thats how i feel right now ,she said that the lining of the womb was good and thick but sure what good is that to me if theres nothing to implant        
Speak later  E


----------



## Babypowder

Morning everyone.

 Cate hope your scan went well

lgs they seem pleased with you today, hope Sunday goes well 

emak how did you get on this morn 

Well Lia how was your trip, bet your chilled to the max 

Andrea I like your style, sale or no sale a girl needs to shop ............however im with Ladyhex, we let LiverPOO win, just to make them feel better  

Right off to do my housework or i'll be on this thing all morn .


----------



## Babypowder

emak, im so sorry to hear that,

This is the thing that annoys me, they seem to treat everyone with the same format, I think they should check part way through and ajust the meds if needs be.

   for your wee egg and the tiny one, hope they grow and grow 

As for staying in bed, don't get up if you don't want to, its not that your negative, but you've had a shock this morn and you need to take it in, stay there for as long as you need, your journey isn't over yet and you need to look after yourself and you cargo, no matter what,try and rest for now    to you.


----------



## emak

Thanks Babypowder ,im feeling so low i cant explain.I had my concerns last week when Dr Mc Faul said that nothing much was happening with the ovaries ,i agree with you that possibly another scan late last week should have been done then the meds could have been adjusted but hey thats the RFC and the NHS for you  
Thanks anyway hun


----------



## Babypowder

your right emma, the good ole NHS their pushing through this 200, I know the Dr's and nurses do a great job but are we just a number sometimes?

ack I don't know, anyway you take it easy the rest of today and know that you were and are doing everything you can to make this happen .


----------



## GemmaC

PM for you Emma


----------



## mollycat

girl's

emak....so sorry hun... big     your wee eggs grow and you get a   x

legs... glad everything went well today, hoping the next few weeks go good too x

bp...how are you long time no see x

lia... hope your wee trip was relaxing and you got lots of TLC x

cate... you all set for et now? x

hiya to all you sexy gals...keep focused and loads of hugs

Debby x


----------



## Quond

Emak - I just wanted to give you a message of support.  I had only 1 follicle that they were sure of an egg out of, and another one that they thought was a cyst.  I had EC at the Royal last Tuesday, and only got one egg, so was devastated (I was also on max dose.)  Well, that single egg turned into a fabulous 8-cell, grade 1 embryo, which is now on board!!  

I know we are not out of the woods yet, but we are in with a good chance   - and yet last Tuesday I thought it was all over.

So, chin up!  You never know!!  Sending you a big hug.

Quond


----------



## mollycat

quond thats fantastic news.... glad you can share that with wee emak, will cheer her up no end...

wishing you well petal in your     you get a   x

kisses Debby x


----------



## Quond

Babyrocks - so sorry to hear your news.  It must be devastating, especially as you have had to dedicate yourself to it all full time for the cycle.

But you are not at the end of the road.  You got to blasto stage, and that's brilliant, and really hopeful for the future.  Keep that in mind, and have a lovely 'break' to yourself and put tx out of your mind for a few months.  This is wearing mentally as well as physically.

Quond.


----------



## lgs30

emma am so gutted for you but heh we only need the one egg so girl chin up you an your wee easter egg will do it


----------



## lmk

hi lgs. liag, loopybud, mollycat, crazycate, cate1976, molly 777, sunbeam, babypowder, babyrocks, ladyhex, emak, sweetchilli, jomag.. and all u ladies out there sorry if i forgot any1!!!!  to u all!!!!  

emak keep positive....  i'll be   for u hun xxx

lgs i was the one with curly hair!!! where were u sittin hun it was soooo busy this morn bit like a conveyor belt in tescos!!!!!! but hey we're all on the same boat!!!!  all went well for me today e/c thurs morn @ 9am.  i'm ust home been visiting friends in ballymena and cushendall...... timed it well for breakie and lunch.

just a few points i picked from another site... avoid smoky atmospheres, avoid strenuous exercise and heavy lifting gentle exercise is ok such as tai qi walking and yoga is fine. avoid hot baths and jacuzzis, which are too stimulating,  keep your lower back and abdomen warm particulary leading up to egg collection and between egg collection.Do not use heat after transfer.  Limit the time u spend sitting at a desk/computer as this restricts blood flow.  rest and have early nights.... hope this helps girls 

I'm away to sleep it off for an hour catch up later ladies
LMK xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

Emak, don't give up HOPE last time i had only 2 eggs (one wasn't so good) and like you i was devasted too, but as the doctor said you only need one, and i did get pregnant, ok I M/C at 6 wks
but everyone is different, and i did get pregnant,  so don't give up hun ok   ..

andreaj81 there home a week...  how are you?

M777


----------



## lgs30

lmk  i was sittin wit my mum i had a green jacket on an i red bag you were lookin very well  ohh by the way girls my work paid me off am i a happy girl or what


----------



## emak

Girls thanks for all your words of encouragement and suppose its not over yet ,at least there has been a few positive stories on here today to try and pick me up.I just feel very shocked as i wasnt expecting it tbh ,you know you prepare yourself for a BFN at the end of 2ww but not this   a well thats life i suppose.Hope the rest of you gals had good news today ,forgive me if it comes across as im not interested ,i honestly do care but my mind is elsewhere.Thanks again  Emma


----------



## lmk

hey lgs seen ya hun.... it's like bein a waitin room stalker smilin at every1 they're probably thinking what a freak   !!!!  congrats on the work thing i believe ur a happy gal!!!!  at least it's one thing less to think about!!!!!
LMK


----------



## mollycat

emma.. totally dont worry, we all know how   you are today and totally feel for you, it could happen to any of us. nothing is easy on the rollercoast ride... wish we could all just hang our knickers on the bed post and job done  
 things go well the rest of the way for ya hun x

take care and try stay stress free


----------



## mollycat

hehe lgs... your joining my world, i got made redundant two weeks ago, also not complaining, YET...
i will be when my money runs done


----------



## lia.g

Emma, awh hun know how worried you must be but like the others say, it only takes the one  
Really hope it all works out ok for you   

Quond - good luck for the 2ww  

Debbie - How are you doing?  Had a lovely wknd thanks.  Very relaxing  

Cate - hope it was good news at your scan today  

Lgs - glad you're happy about being made redundant.  Now you can concentrate on tx  

Evening everyone else

Lia xo


----------



## Ladyhex

evening sexy ladies   

Lgs ~ glad your Scan went well Mrs .....even better news about the job front    
Andreaj~ I do have to agree united were spanked (i really had to laugh at that one      )

molly777~ that good news about your sister coming home .....I'm sure the drink will flow the night lol .....us ladies were born to shop lol
Emak ~  fingers crossed hun xxxx it only takes one wee egg ....as Quond said "chin up Mrs xx" 

lmk~ Thats great info to remember ~ good luck for Thursday !!!  
Cate how did your scan go this morning ?    

crazykate ~ hows you TX going at the mo ?  
sweetchilli ~ how was your day ?

Babyrocks ~ hows you feeling hun ...it will take time   
Betty ~ hows them twins doing .....do you still feel as dizzy ?

Quond ~    for your   and i hope you get a  

All quiet from me just finished work ...off now till monday yeeha      
get email from RFC this morning tell me, i will hopefully get my letter of offer in the next 1-3 months    
DH is so excited he cant sleep lol ( not that he is saying its that     cant just tell ) 

 i got 100 emails today       from FF for everytime people post ...what have i hit for that 2 happen ? lol couldn't believe it


----------



## Ladyhex

Some bubbles for ya all


----------



## Cate1976

Emak:      and      for you and your DH. I hope that ec goes ahead. I was gutted when I had to have freeze all at ec.

Quond: Congratulations on being PUPO. When is your OTD?

DH and I didn't get to RFC till just gone 0845 so think I missed you all. I was wearing light blue waterproof and navy blue jeans. DH and I took last 2 seats in corner.

Scan went well, womb lining is 10mm so next stage is  ing that embryos survive the thaw, ws aying to Mum that with us having 14 embies that the chances of there being that survive for the ebst 2 to be transferred is really good. Have to ring at 0930 on Thursday morning and then if everything's ok get 1025 bus to Belfast. Feeling really positive about this. Going to talk to my friend about what work have said, one of my friends suggested phoning in sick next Thursday when I told her situation saying that my baby is more important than anything else. Didn't tell her we're having 2 embryos put back. I've decided that I am going to get the First Respomse tests on BOGOF in Superdrug tomorrow.


----------



## galaxy girl

Babyrocks - so sorry to read your news. look after yourself and take time out to grieve.

Emma - also sorry to read your news - how many scans do the Royal do when stimming?? am getting worried now. i had 3 at Orgin first time and about 6 the second time!


----------



## Babypowder

Evening all 



mollycat said:


> wish we could all just hang our knickers on the bed post and job done


    

Well Mollycat are you sniffing now , wonder how long it'll take for them to send me my shedule ,what am I like only posted letter yesterday 

Quond, sorry to hear you had a rough time, but sounds like everything worked out in the end  .

Lgs glad your scan went well and your now jobless  

Cate think your in work at the mo  but hope all went well today.

lmk OMG Thursday, bet your excited

Hey ladyhex, sue30 and Teraful hoe are you coping with the sniffing 

  to everyone else, and all ye lurkers


----------



## Ladyhex

Cate ~ that fantastic news about your scan and fingers crossed again for your wee frosties to thaw and for ET on thursday            

Babypowder now sniffing yet lmao lmao   
Hopefully soon   

galaxy girl hows you mrs xx


----------



## Babypowder

Cate we posted at the sme time-ish, glad your scan went well, your lining sounds perfect, did you do or eat anything special?

Its good you have 14 wee emmbies   for the thaw and that this is your time, as regards work , put yourself 1st, you really are only a number, I know they said about not using ladders etc, but standing on your feet so soon after et, I don't think thats advisable,  I would get a sickline.


----------



## galaxy girl

Good thanks Ladyhex - Dh and i were supposed to be going to Nottingham today for our tests but of course now don't need too! so we had a lovely day at donaghadee garden centre and in Belfast shopping. What about you?


----------



## Babypowder

god I just realised the way I typed that Ladyhex......I ment how was Tearful doing with the sniffing and a shout out to you and sue-doh!


----------



## Ladyhex

Donaghadee garden centre is lovely   the garden furniture they have is to die for (if only i had money lol)

you are one of the famous 200 i hear everybody talking about    
when do you start TX? 

i did nothing today just working and tech for 2 hours this morning


----------



## Ladyhex

no worries Babypowder easy done   

how are you sue lol


----------



## Babypowder

ahh Ladyhex the famous 200 , more like the conveyor belt , god I really hope the RFC don't push us through just to meet targets, I know if I'm not happy with what I hear re; womb lining or that I'll be demanding they do something  ,


----------



## lmk

hey girlies,  babypowder i'm so excited for thurs but trying to contain myself.  cate i'm taking the nxt 2 wks off afetr et. i work in a hectic busy stressful office and targets are beyond achieving..... so to hell with them cause all i am is a payroll numberl!!!!!! (thank god i got that off my chest)lol  cant stop eating today is this norm??

LMK x


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk ~ you are so god damn right about being a PAYROLL number lol 
Im the same i will be taking the 2ww off ....im lucky i get paid for my sick
some people dont    

BABYPOWDER i think your right about meeting targets .....so they set the famous 200 up lmao lmao


----------



## Babypowder

lmk thats the best way, I'm planning to take it off to, plus a further week in-case I get a bfn, then I can grieve, but       I wont need it   .

I can't wait to see my dates for e/c e/t, god after waiting for soooooooo long, imagine 2 wee emmbies in your womb,I think I'll feel complete for the first time, and not have that emptyness inside,im gonna need to chill out, i get so excited


----------



## Babypowder

well girlies going to get ready for 24, love it , also going to torture myself by looking on the mamas and papas website,my mum was at Victoria Square today, where they have one she said the things where gorge  

Laters , Babypowder


----------



## Mamabud

I thought I'd just pop on and say hello to everyone.  There's a lot of chat on here - it's hard to keep up.  Good luck to u all having tx at the minute.  Still waiting on my schedule - I'm to ring Wednesday.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## galaxy girl

I'm to send in details of April AF, so won't start to May really. am just glad its finally starting after 13 months on waiting list officially! ( year before being spent trying to get on the list) you know how it is!

Hey LMK Babypowder loopybud and Cate too!

my work have been really good about me taking sick leave and time off for Hospital appts. I worked through the 2 WW with my FET and it was hell on earth - I managed to fill the car up with petrol despite it being diesel. Head totally scrambled.


----------



## lmk

hey galaxy girl i was lucky with 5 days allowance for fertility treatment and my sick leave should be covered.  i will use the 5 days next week and the get signed off the other 2.  hey loopybud hows u hun  bet u r excited for wed.
lmk


----------



## emak

Hey Galaxy Girl ,im afraid you only get 2 scans with the RFC ,and i guess im proof that its not enough.Honestly  girls please speak up if your not happy with how your tx is going i only wish i was more "vocal" last week ...now its too late


----------



## lmk

emak i totally agree i was asking questions on everything they were doing... i think they were glad to get me out.  thinking positive thoughts for u hun xxxx


----------



## appletree

Hi Girls,
I'm new to this posting but not to lurking......been a lurker from way last year when I went through my cycle at RVH which unfortunately didnt result in a pregnancy. Just wanted to say to Babyrocks I'm so so sorry your treatment didnt work you truely have been put through the mill. Its the most heartwretching pain to experience no words can help at this time I just wish no one had to go through this, lets hope for every dark day there will be plenty of sunny days to make up. Emak thanks you for your invitation and encouragment 'not to be shy' well here I am...at last brave enought to post and face my demons!! and praying your treatment is a success story please try and stay positive I know its hard but it may not be a bad as you think.
Girls this is an awful thing to go through, my DP and I went through it alone being to ashamed to tell anyone what was happening to us.  After many investigations and m/c's we where to be labelled ' unexplained infertility'. We spent nearly 7 years trying to get a BFP and low and behold a surprise natural pregnancy so I guess miracles can happen...the down side is lightening doesn't seem to strike twice. From 2005 we've tried again and had a failed IVF cycle ending in Nov 08...anyway enough about me ya'll be labelling me the doom cloud. Promise my next post will be more cheery....


----------



## lmk

welcome appletree we're a friendly bunch here!!!!!  some bubblesfor you hun!!
lmk xxx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

cate delighted all when well for you at the royal and best of luck with e/t  

Imk your totally right about work, good on you...

Appletree, welcome, what stage are you had now? hope you don't mind me asking...

well was at origins this morning, they were lovely, still not sure when we are starting
again maybe april maybe may, there very busy so whenever they can fit us in
so thats grand, the poor nurse couldn't get my blood so i have 3 puncture marks now
I bruise easily   , my amh level was 4.5 so the doc said that was normal...
can't wait to get started...

Happy Patricks day to all tomorrow...

Hugs M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Well girlies how you all keeping ?

Was looking on the board the other day and have seen a couple of things on how many eggs you have put back in. What is the rules in the origin on how many you can have put back  I am hoping its not only one!!!!!!!!!!!!  does anyone know ??

Welcome Appletree  Hows you ??

Everyone i think we should all take the time we need of work !!!!! I def am LOL .....

Babypowder Tearful hoe!!!!!! i was reading that and burst out laughing Dh is looking at me like i am not half wise           

Hi babypowder, babyrocks, ladyhex, molly777, andrea, cate, crazycate, loopybud,Shaz, Galaxygirl,mollycat, Sunbeam, liag, lgs30,Imk,Emak,quond sorry if i have missed anyone  !!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Appletree to FF ~the craic is great and the girls are brilliant

Emak give yourself til the end of the week and then make your decision about putting a complain in Dr McFaul should have done something last week  

molly777~your poor arm


----------



## Ladyhex

evening Sweetchiili 

I think there was something kicking about on that one(HFEA said only one in some cases) but not to sure 
not to sure about origin


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli ~are you getting excited about thursday?

make a list of questions to ask on thursday


----------



## appletree

Hi ya'll thanx for the warm welcome.........I'm sorta in limbo at the mo don't know if we should go to Origin or try ARGC my gut feeling is I have am implant problem so think I'd prob be wasting money with Oirgin as they dont seem to do anything different than RVH...then on the other hand ARGC is so expensive and so far away with no guarantees.  I applied for my notes from RVH so still waiting for them and then we'll make a final decision on where to go. 
Cant figure out how to put my profile in small pink writing yet...tho it did take me an age to post this I'm a bit of a 'Doh' when it comes to technology!


----------



## emak

Hi Appletree ,glad to see you made that all important jump on board   ,these are a lovely bunch of girls and you will get loads of support ,i know i have today espically .
Ladyhex ,im just gonna wait and see what the end of the week brings ,but i honestly do believe that something should have been done last week ....oh how i wish i had a crystal ball 
Molly777 keep us all well informed about Origin ,me thinks im gonna be paying them a visit soon.My DH is just after saying if all goes pear shaped we are to ring on Friday   dont know whats got into him ,never seen him like this before.How do you go about getting a referal there ,do u just ring and ask for an appointment or do you need a doc referal?? Honestly i hope i dont need to go but im trying to be realistic so that im not hit with another shock like todays.
Cate glad all went well today for you.All systems go for you on Thursday and who else Imk also im in at 9.30 u at 9 whos doing your e/c .Think im with Dr Williamson .
Good night to you all and thanks once again.
Emma  xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex dont have a clue what to ask LOL  But cant wait getting very excited     I am hoping it will not be to long to get things going!!!! i am so impatient "really bad" i am going to have to sit down and do alot of Questions 
Hows you today ?
Emak just ask for a refel form and see your gpmy gp done it for me!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

appletree 
click on your name and go to forum profile ( i think ) write it in your signiture box hope this helps


----------



## molly777

emak i just got my gp to write a referral letter for us and then rang them up an arrange to
meet, had also to get all my notes form the Royal (£50), they will tell you all you need to bring the first day, but honestly emak I really think you should try and stay positive, god i know its really really hard to  but hopefully you won't have to try out Origins will be    for you
take it easy, and hope all goes well for you thursday....

but i promise i will keep you posted... 

lol M777

heading to bed here, along drive home tomorrow
won't be on for a whole wk so all the girls who are on treatment and on the 2ww wait
wish you all the very best   ... going to really miss FF this week
byeeeeee


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak crystal ball would be good ...i just keep going to a furture teller ( sad i know but he is great ...yes i said HE lo ) 
I have been told twice i will have a boy  when god only knows lol 

sweetchiili im great ~ of til monday and i plan on doing nothing    ( nothing new there lol) 
what about yourself ...were you of the day ?


----------



## IGWIN79

Nope i had to work    We were really busy and had no staff really peed at them really had enough  the sooner i can get time off the better !!!! or i will end up lossing the temper with them  and make a d**k out of myself LOL   
And tomorrow is going to twice as bad    
OH you are so lucky off till next week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are just right sit and relax all week you deserve it 

Flip i do nothing but moan


----------



## Cate1976

Appletree: Welcome to FF, hope you find it as supportive and helpful as I have. As well as supporting each other through tough times, we do have some godd ole craic as well.

Haven't ate anything or done anything special. After ET I'll avoid the foods which are no no during pg (have some Danish Blue which needs ate). Will also need to make sure I ask cafes for decaff coffee and remember to have decaff in church on Sunday. Problem with getting drs note for work is I've agreed to work but just not do lifting or use ladders so getting drs note won't go down too well esepcially with mid season sale coming up and also I'd probably hit trigger point for attendance.


----------



## Ladyhex

all bank hols ....are really busy 
i used to work in a cafe and every bank hol it never stopped !!!!

we all need to moan       
the only thing about being off on leave at the mo is i still have to get up early as DD needs to go to school 
roll on the days she can get up and go her self lmao


----------



## sunbeam

Girls iam so cross!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just typed 2 msgs with personals and they didnt post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cant do it agian as so tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Havent been on for few days......missed so much!!!!!!!!!!!

Babyrocks I am so sorry for you and Dh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emma as the girls said it only takes one........     for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Sunbeam ~ poor you mrs xx    

We can talk      

hows you been sunbeam


----------



## sunbeam

All is great Ladyhex not long for you now!!!!!!!!!!

Any plans for tommorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!  Phone just went back in a few mins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

no plans as yet ...just going to relax all week 

i really cant believe it     
really dont know what to expect


----------



## sunbeam

well Im just doing as I do every year!!!!!!!  Going into town and then meeting mum for lunch.........cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Even better looks like its going to be a lovely day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Nite ladies chat 2 mara xxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning Ladies 

not a bad day at all   

just remember  i have to get my car ready for MOT (I had completely forgot all about it til this morning ) I need to get it washed inside and out.....it needs new bulbs     

                    
it passes


----------



## lgs30

good morning ladies god uns can talk wasnt on last night was totally wrecked fron drivin up to rvh yesterday ladyhex mind an change your number plates if you have fancy ones on thats what they failed me on the first one talk about raggin


----------



## emak

lgs30 which one were you in the waiting room yesterday? Were u with a woman with blond hair?


----------



## lmk

good morning all you lovely ladies!!!!  i had the best alarm this morn at 8am dh on the cement mixer.... buildin a wall out our back for my water feature. neighbours will hate us lol!!!! his motto i'm up every1 up!!!  hope whoever is off today has a great day!!!

emak i'm up at 9 on thurs my dr is williamson also.  

belly talking to me need breakie... talk later 
LMK xoxoxoxox


----------



## lgs30

emak i was wearing blue trousers green jacket an a bright red hand bag my mum was wit me  my hair was in a pony tail


----------



## Sue30

[fly]MORNING EVERYONE[/fly]

Oh my goodness - I go away for a few days and i miss 16 pages of chat 

Even just skimming through - I cannot believe how time passes and how quickly everyone is moving through their treatment - lots of EC's coming up in the next few weeks .. I am so excited for you girls - you have all been real troopers!

Sorry no personals today - am off for a walk in the MOurnes with a few friends - cannot wait to get some fresh air!

Looking forward to catching up with everyone later

 to all

Sue


----------



## glitter girl

Hi to everyone , theres so many on this thread now that it's hard to keep track.

Best wishes to everyone, no matter what stage you are at


----------



## Babypowder

Morning everyone, Sue climbing mountains........really, not just sit in the pub instead 

Glitter hello, have heard from ya in a while, it is busy on here, and probabaly even more so in the next couple of weeks 

emak how are you today? 

just on my break, heading back to work soon , supposed to be my day off, but the £ was too good to turn down , 

bye for now. BP


----------



## lmk

hi all, just bk from town bought the greatest thing ever... its a dreamland thermo therapy heatpad got it pluged in and its on my back wish i new about these sooner!!!

how is everybody  weird not being out today for st paddys we normally have a party but cause i'm not drinking nobody else is allowed to  !!!!!

LMK


----------



## Babyrocks

HI All
Well it's been such a roller coaster. I phoned the clinic yesterday to tell them about the bleeding yesterday and they said do a blood and urine test today anyway as I could still be pregnant. Well...............................its a  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HcG of 432 which is great as they say over 25 on test day is positive. Really really delighted. Still can't believe it. 
Obviously cautious because we need to see the little heart beat for it to be real but...............it's progress. Thanks everyone for your good wishes and prayers . All those prayers worked. 


Cate...good luck with your ET on Thurs. x
BR


----------



## glitter girl

OMG Babyrocks  CONGRATS HUN               What fantastic news


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Glitter hello, have heard from ya in a while, it is busy on here, and probabaly even more so in the next couple of weeks


B.P, Yeah I have to admit Ive been guilty of lurking recently  , but Im back and can't wait to get started, it will be great to have lots of support with so many of us having upcoming treatments   Bring it on


----------



## lgs30

OMG babyrocks am so delighted for you told you lol happy days or 9 months lol


----------



## Ladyhex

[fly] Babypowder     [/fly]


----------



## lgs30

well girls my ovaries are startin to be a little uncomfortable last nite an 2 day a real expandin feelin is this normal


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon Lgs30 hows you hun ?

Sorry cant help    
it is really painful ?

did you do much today ?


----------



## lgs30

hi ladyhex its not painful more a full feelin went to asda food shoppin hate it an u? 

lmk please tell me were you got your heat pad?


----------



## Ladyhex

nothing much for me today ( getting car ready for MOT ) my number plates are ok lol 
thanks for that one mrs lgs

i think you can buy them in most chemists


----------



## lgs30

well i rang every chemist in limavady not a one has them so i rang the one in ballykelly they have one an keepin it for me till tomorrow happy days limavady is so crap for shoppin lol


----------



## mollycat

*OH BAYROCKS........MANY MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS...WOW GIRL YOU HAVE BEEN THREW THE MILL...
     
          for the next 8 months x

hugs and kisses Debby * xxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG Babyrocks      on your   So happy for ya hun you deserve it girl 

         

                   

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx SC


----------



## emak

BABYROCKS IM DELIGHTED FOR YOU


----------



## lmk

Congrats babyrocks so delighted for u hun !!!!  
lgs i got mine in boots coleraine, didnt want the one with iborufen or deep heat didnt know if they would effect with the drugs etc.  sore myself today. its my last nasal spray tonight and injections... wont know myself tomorrow its been the norm recently!!

hello to u all!!!lmk xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrock im sooooooooooooo pleased for you, I can't believe it, I know i keep going on bout those blasts, but they seemed to have did the trick        , had said to my mum, that you were bleeding, so got to tell her the good news there , (hope you don't mind )

Well went to The Outlet today with DP, got my bag I was after for the hospital, a nice puma one, silver, just big enough, for a nighty, slippers etc, a replay top, trackki bottoms and a top for doing my walking in, some nice Evelyn and Crabtree shower gel and moisturizer, and few other bits and bobs ,im a happy bunny.

Hope you are all well  to everyone.


----------



## galaxy girl

Babyrocks!!!!! I'm so pleased and excited for you!


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks GG and thanks to everyone who has posted messages. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Quond

Babyrocks - what FABULOUS news!!!!!!!!  I was upset for you, and now I am hoping to hang on your lucky coat-tails!!!

Congratulations!!!  Another ARGC success story!!

   


Quond


----------



## appletree

Babyrocks.............what can I say.... its totally fantastic news. I'm soo delighted for you both and keeping everything crossed for you. enjoy every minute of it bet you cannt stop smiling, so so happy to hear this good news it brill..
Hi to everyone else hope ya'll doing well..


----------



## sunbeam

WOW BABYROCKS OMG.........DELIGHTED FOR YOU AND DH HONEY!!!!!!!
              
           ^BFP
                                            

GOT A BIT CARRIED AWAY BUT JUST SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Hows all the girlies tonight Any news?


----------



## lmk

hey sunbeam,  just took my last injection my last sniff..... so please pray for me!!!! 
ladyhex how did the mot go
LMK xxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Imk I will be   so hard for you honey!!!!!!!!!!!  How did you find the process of sprays and injections......any side effects??


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk i was just getting ready for tomorrow (MOT at 11am tomorrow )
        
                  
everything crossed for tomorrow


----------



## lmk

it didnt bother me...dh would probably tell u different!! i became a bit of a ***** then an emontional wreck, he took it all in his stride and didnt complain once.  hope i dont have to go thru it again i think i wud have to go somewhere on my own, mum and dh have put up with so much crap!!!!


----------



## lmk

sorry meant to say mad woman!!!!!  alls worth it though!  

ladyhex    for your car passing!!!!


----------



## emak

Hey lmk how did you find the trigger jab? Ive just done mine ,my leg stung for a few mins but im grand now ,had my last sniff at 5.30 pm ,cant help feeling that its a waste of time   but on the plus side no more drugs.


----------



## sunbeam

Girls what is a trigger jab sounds really sore!!!!!!!!!!  Also do you spray and inject at the last...maybe I misunderstood you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

hey emak thats right your 30 mins behind me honey!!! the gonal f stung more, the other was fine. thank god no more sniffing etc!!!! a quick question what are you taking up on thurs? do u need bathrobe slippers etc nurse only sid to follow schedule no perfume.. but she was a bit of a witch on monday... she must have got out of the wrong side of bed!!! do u wear makeup or not... i would scare every1 without it lol!! havent a clue!!!! SORRY FOR GOIN ON A BIT!!!!


----------



## lmk

the trigger is to mature the follies which needs 36hrs b4 ec.  is this right emak
lmk


----------



## emak

lmk im bringing a dressing gown and slippers .No make up ,nail varnish ,perfume and i think im even gonna avoid deoderant .No point in risking harming my one egg thats if there even is one in the follicle.You think you look scary with no war paint ,i look like death warmed up.


----------



## sunbeam

Girls are ec and et days day procedures?


----------



## sunbeam

PS I would scare all the staff if I had no make up on.........I put it on firts thing every morning!


----------



## lmk

i'm scary mary offa the phones for u ad!!!!  this wee follie is a fighter like u!!!  did u or vote for ur clinic??!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

no but will now!


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak     for you hun ...there will be and thats lo with dom the job chin up mrs xx 
Lmk so do I lol it better


----------



## Ladyhex

what happen at EC ? does anybody know?


----------



## Ladyhex

sunbeam your DS and my DD are the same age 
the cheek out of DD is hectic at the min


----------



## crazykate

Evening chatterboxes  

Emak, lmk and Cate - wishing you all the very best for Thursday     

Babyrocks wooooooohoooooooooo                    - fabulous news mrs I'm extatic for you.

Appletree - we are not your demons         Welcome aboard hun - perhaps Origin want your bod to settle a little before they attempt any tx to give you the best chance    

Well I had my scan on Monday morning - I have one large follie on both sides and 6-7 smaller ones on my left and 8-9 on my right.  So I'm back tomorra at 8am for a further scan by which time I hope these follies have done some growing - I feel like cr*p and went back to bed at 4 today for a few hours.  My left side is feeling a little painful tonight so I'm hoping this is a good sign.  Anyhow the long and the short of it is if all is ok tomorrow I'm in for EC on friday!

Sorry no more personals ladies but - here's a sprinkling of babydust for each and everyone of you


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi sunbeam. Yes they're day oroverdures. Good luck all for EC and ET


----------



## sunbeam

Oh Ladyhex its just crazy at this house........think my DS is going through his teenage mood swings and tantrums early!!!!!!!!  Kids seem to be so advanced these days!!!!!!  Do you feel the same?


----------



## lmk

ec can take upto 2 hrs it takes out the follies with a long cathadar like thingy, painful i heard but heyho worth it. then et should only take 30 mins to put it bk if fertilized.

will blow some bubbles for luck xoxoxoxo


----------



## sunbeam

Good luck Crazykate for Tommorrow and Friday........will be thinking about you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

sunbeam ~im really dreading the teenage years     my house is the same   

crazykate good luck for the morning    
lmk ~2 hours omg    

lol lol


----------



## Ladyhex

some bubbles for ya mrs xx


----------



## lmk

goodnight ladies.... crazy all the best for the next couple of days!!

sweet dreams and all the luck in the world to u all

LMK xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## emak

Whoever asked will i be voting for my clinic....think we all know the answer to that one !!!
Crazykate    that your follies keep growing hun....looking good this time mrs   Good luck for e/c on Friday


----------



## sunbeam

Ladyhex some bubbles back at ya!!!!!!!! Nite nite off to bed chat 2mara!


----------



## KITTY1231

babyrocks congrats on your bfp was thinking away about you all week 
morning to everyone else and good luck yo anyone with ec and et transfers this week
I'm back up on monday afernoon for a review appointment about my fsh levels which have been too erratic over the past year i was suppose to get day 3 bloods done before thai but when didnt take af so by the looks of things i am going to be held back nother month as it takes about 4 weeks to get a review appointment    so it looks like may for me which means i am going to spend my birthday sniffing or injecting!!!!!! 

hope everyone is well this lovely morning i couldnt sleep so thats why i am on so early!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Morning loverly ladies -

Just a quickie cos I'm at work.........

Scan went well this morning follies have grew and grew 4 x 17mm 3x16mm on right and 4x15, 16 and others on my left so EC all set for 7.30am on Friday morning - Prof. McClure is doing it - never met him before!!

have a lovely day all

Kate


----------



## emak

Morning Kate ,im delighted for mrs


----------



## Babyrocks

Cate, sounds great. Lots of luck for Friday


----------



## mollycat

girls,

how you all doing today? 

crazykate...best wishes for Friday, hope all goes well for you!  

babyrocks...has it sunk in yet?   bet your mind is still in a whirl.. 

KITTY... keeping my fingers cross they will speed things up for you, i know how horrid all the waiting is.  

lgs... hows the pains this morning? hope you managed to get some sleep last night  

lia... what you up to this week? still doing your acupuncture?  

loopybud... fingers cross the royal get there act together and post you schedule  

emma...hope all goes well with your ec... keep strong babes  

shouting at ya girls Sweetchilli, lia.g, BP, tearful, Babyrocks, glittergirl, lgs30, loopybud, sunbeam, crazyate, lmk, ladyhex, molly777, andreaj, betty, cate, tekron, yellazippy... hope ive not forgotton anyone x

Debby x


----------



## Babypowder

all,

Crazykate, sounds like you've great follies there   everything goes well.

lmk, emak and Cate just one more day to go   .

well Mollycat, how ya finding the sniffing? any side effects  



mollycat said:


> shouting at ya girls Sweetchilli, lia.g, BP, tearful, Babyrocks, glittergirl, lgs30, loopybud, sunbeam, crazyate, lmk, ladyhex, molly777, andreaj, betty, cate, tekron, yellazippy... hope ive not forgotton anyone x
> 
> Debby x


save me doing that


----------



## lgs30

good morning ladies am so tired god are my ovaries playin up i was out of bed at half 6 an now am wreck goin to go back to bed at half 12 to see if i can get a couple of hours it not that there sore its while hard to explain hope its a good sign but am defo for bingo the night come what may i love my bingo lol lol iv a stuffed roast chicken cookin it smells mmmm aucpuncter tomorrow morning lookin forward to that girls il go now lol 

sayin prayers for emak lmk an cate ul fly through it girls xxxx
mollycat - hows the sniffin goin lol
hi also to appletree molly777 sunbeam bp br sweetchilli lia.g ladyhex loopybud andrea trekon betty yellazippy glittergirl tearful,sorry if i forgot anyone blame it on my lack of sleep xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi all what a cool day!!!!!

Kate wishing you the best for Friday!!!!

Hi Igs the sound of that roast chick is making me so hungry........think I will go soon and put on some lunch!!!!!!!  You poor thing hope ur catching 40 winks now....will chat to you later!!!!

Hi to all you other girls!


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Ladies 
omg ~ what a beautiful day (St pat turned the stone all right yesterday hope this keeps up ) i don't do St pats day but i will thank him lol 
girls the car pasted MOT this morning    ( just have to get new tyre ) 
I'm out tonight for a few   , cause it DH birthday today ( sssshhhhhh he's 31 lol ) 
i also tried my wee shih tzu this morning with a stud dog and she was having none of it   
thats all on me lol  

Crazykate ~ thats fantastic news 
lgs ~ hope you get a few hours sleep this afternoon ...hope you feel better to mrs xx



emak said:


> Whoever asked will i be voting for my clinic....think we all know the answer to that one !!!


emak    i couldn't believe the pm i got this morning i was in fits 
Kitty1231 ~ hopefully it goes abit quicker for you hun xx 

Emak, cate & lmk     for tomorrow 
[fly]BIG  to molly777, appletree, sunbeam, babypowder, sweetchilli lia.g, tekron,
glittergirl, tearful, andrea, loopybud, betty, yellazippy and not forgetting the lurks lol [/fly]


----------



## lia.g

Hi girls

What a beautiful day    Too nice to be stuck in work  

Cate - lining sounds great. All the best for e/t  

Crazykate - good luck for e/c.  I had Proff McClure for mine.  He was lovely and very witty.  Chatting away about holidays and cooking    Really put me at ease.

Debby - I'm good thanks.  Working away but looking forward to heading to Tenerife on 31st.  Still going to accupuncture and reflexology.  How you finding the sniffing?

Emma - thinking about you and hoping the e/c goes well    

Babyrock - huge congrats. You must be over the moon  

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for lack of personals but just on quickly in work.

Lia xo


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Ladyhex congrats on your car!!!!!!!!!!!  And a big happy birthday goes out to your DH!!


----------



## mollycat

girlies,

babypowder, lgs30 & lia, all is going well with the sniffing thanks.... keep thinking I'm swallowing most of it, no side effects as yet apart from the odd face lit up like a light bulb   but early days yet...

lia...oh your so lucky getting away on   soon, my friend texted me yesterday telling me about some cheap deals, but as you know cant plan anything at the min due to the ivf and having no job....

such a beautiful day.......think i might go cut the grass... first of this year.

have a good day all and keep  

love Debby x


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks lia x


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers sunbeam   will pass it on to him lol 

molly~ i wud love to be going away ...see when the weather is like that i get itchy feet  
any luck with the job front?
how long do you sniff for ? 

babyrocks hows you ?

lia.g its always sunny when in work


----------



## Ladyhex

babyrock do you have to go for more tests mrs x


----------



## lgs30

so much for the sleep postman came an our post box is beside our bedroom window well i thought he was buildin one so just got up started to tidy up its too good of a day to be in your pit lol hope a win something at bingo the nite lol girl feelin really positive the day dont no why but it sure feels good maybe its the weather  catch up later ladyhex tell the hubby happy birthday 31 aint that bad lol take care an have a gr8 day heres some bubbles for you all xxxx


----------



## lmk

hello girls,  i had alovely day out today been to portstewart had lunch at the cromore halt yum yum!! then to top it off ice cream at roughans i had fifteen's flavour big chunks of the fifteen bun through it sooo delicious we sat at the harbour eating it.  hope this weather is staying for with us!!!

congrats ladyhex on the car passing and dh bday!!!  my 31st was last month and i was sniffin, so please drink a couple for me tonight!!!

goodluck at bingo lgs hope you win plenty now you're a lady of leisure!!!!

hi to cate and emak all the best for tomorrow ladies       

lmk xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks: FANTASTIC NEWS. So pleased for you.  ing that you don't have any more problems during your pg.

Ladyhex: Glad your car got through MoT and Happy Birthday to your DH.

lmk and Emak: Best of luck for tomorrow, what time are you at RFC? DH and I will be there at just gone 12.

I had a really good day yesterday, watched the St. Patricks parade in town which was really good then met my friend who's over from Scotland, she used to live in Omagh and went to same church as me. We had a couple drinks in town then got chinese and went to her sister's house (her and her DF are staying there while over) via mine to drop off shopping I'd done. I did have a few  but as it's the last time I'll be able to drink alcohol until Christmas 2010 if FET works (plan to BF), I wanted to have a really good night and I did. Got home at gone 1am and had to do the Crinone. Managed it ok. This time tomorrow I'll be PUPO.


----------



## mollycat

hiya ladyhex....

only started the sniffs sunday...on them all the way threw tx...
my wee injections dont start till april 15th so a long way off yes

when does your tx start?

debby x


----------



## lgs30

girls i am so tired lol an iv a hot water bottles at my tummy supposed to help the little guys grow lol


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls 
Just a quickie from me to wish lmk and cate all the best for tomorrow and to thank yous for the good wishes.If im being honest im finding it increasanly difficult to try and stay positive ,i know its not the right attitude but i cant help it.  I might have mentioned that i felt that i ovulated on Monday well today there is even more "stuff" u know like when you do ovulate ,i dont know if its possible at all.My sil said sure dont they give you drugs to stop all that and i say yes but sure they give you drugs to stimulate the ovaries and that hasnt happened !! Oh my head is all over the place just want tomorrow to be over and done with ,i will get the shock of my life if there actually is an egg in that lonely follicle  anyways enough of the depressing stuff.Will come on tomorrow and lets yous know how it went   once again thank you everyone.
Emma


----------



## lmk

hey all,  
cate1976 i'm up @ 9.00 so i dare say i'll be home and in my bed.  u taking slippers etc with you?? all the best hun.  

lgs your guys will need fur coats soon lol!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Not taking anything special with me, didn't for EC back in December. The nurse in recovery was lovely, she's shortish with black hair, name begins with K.


----------



## lmk

thanks pet,  feel so silly asking questions, are you in a private room? what happens haven't a clue.... 

lmk xoxoxox


----------



## Cate1976

Recovery room has 2/3 beds in it with curtains round them. Once you're settled, they call your DH to go and do his bit. You have to lay flat for 20mins which I hated, once you're sitting up they get you tea/coffee and toast. you do have the thing in your arm still at this point. Move arm as little as possible, it's a paionful thing to have in. My blood pressure was a bit lowert han they wanted it to be so I had to have another cuop of water. I just wanted out as ap so I could get lunch and ring my parents and text amzing friend to give them the news that I was having to have freeze all. K was really lovely though. The EC itself didn't hurt anywhere as much as I was expecting and when I said it was hurting a bit, the painkiller was topped up. I'd been feeling really tired over the weekend and not ate much. DH and I went from recovery down to the canteen for a good feed. rang parents while having lunch and I text our amazing friend.


----------



## lmk

thanks hun thats made a bit more sense .  where would we be without our friends and also ff!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
lmk xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Good luck to all you gals having EC and FET tomorrow. Sending you lot of fairydust!!!
Yes I do have to have tests today and then every two days after that, although I spent practically the entire day today from 9am on the phone trying to sort out having the tests taken. Eventually the lovely doctor Ralph Roberts in the ulster hospital sorted it all out about 330pm  for me and I had 10 vials of blood taken- 8 to be couriered off to ARGC for immune testing and two to be tested here (BHcG and progesterone)just phoned the lab in the ulster and they haven't even received the tests yet!!! Looks like I won't have the results today then!! Was feeling very crampy today and then nothing this evening. Just praying the little'uns are still alive. 

Here's to all the soon to be PUPO ladies on here. Happy endings for everyone!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

for tomorrow morning girls....Emak, cate and lmk ~ especially for the next 2 weeks    

mollycat i still have to wait 1-3 months ~ i know 15th april seams so far away but it will fly in 

 for 
emak ....


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder ~dr roberts is lovely    , ulster never did rush them selfs   
i bet there is no blood left lol


----------



## galaxy girl

emma - i remember having ovualtion type discharge before EC - think its just all the messing about with your hormones they do - so don't think its all over yet.

Thinking of you all for tomorrow!


----------



## andreaj81

hello ladies!

just wanted to wish emak lmk and cate good luck for ec tomorrow! hope all goes well ladies     i'll be thinking of you all

sweetchilli good luck for your first appt 2moro at origin! i bet your so excited   can't wait to find out how you get on...you can fill me in so i know what to expect   


babyrock... huge congratulations hun!!! im so happy for you both, esp after all your worry 

hows the ladies on 2ww? hope your good n dh's are lookin after you well!

crazycate woohoo! great news about ur scan!

lgs30 sorry ur not feeling too good, rest up plenty  

mollycat how you getting on? any bad side effects yet? hope not xx

lmk im so with you on yest...1st st paddy's i hadn't been out in years but i went off alcohol for new yr too so i didn't bother this yr. im sick of our friends quizzing me on why im not drinking...they dont know about ttc

hope the rest of you girls are all good  

i was havin a hyper sensitive day yest. we were chattin last nite about ppl callin their babies after where they were concieved...dh thought he was being reall witty n said what will we call ours...test tube. i did not find this funny! it really upset me. normally i would have laughed but it kinda hit a raw nerve. i did laugh about it today tho. i told my mum n she thought it was hilarious!


----------



## lmk

hey andrea, my dh normally comes out with them kinda comments!!!  they think with their feet i believe!!!  tv is so poo 2nt i cant settle my nerves in my belly are running riot!!!

Any tips  ladies to help me sleep i would be so grateful.
lmk xoxoxo


----------



## Cate1976

I've decided to call my embies Brooke and Rio, went on http://www.babynames.co.uk when IF and Feb 05 hit me back in October 2007, went through list of unisex names. Went on it again before EC in december to get ideas for names for my embies, have considered a few but Brooke and Rio meaning brook/stream and river stood out. 

/links


----------



## andreaj81

lmk try putting lavender on your pillow, its supposed to help you sleep. also have a nice long bath before bed to help you relax a bit (maybe with lavender bath foam if you have it) and a cup of hot choc before you go to bed is supposed to be good.
i also use a relaxing technique someone taught me years when i cant sleep n it tends to work.... start at your feet n concentrate on relaxing every part of your body individually...ie left foot, left leg, right foot, right leg  etc dont let your mind woneder to other thoughts just your breathing. i think  helps to clear your mind long enough for you to dose over.
hope some of this helps hun xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Emma, don't worry about the ovulation discharge. Your body creates it as a response to rising estrogen levels so it's a good sign that you're making eggs!


----------



## lmk

thanks hun.... might just get dh to talk about his work, that normally gets me over in a flash!!!!!!!!!!!!!  dont want to have a bath it's not recommended.  just had a shower, got my jamies on and all the candles are lit to relax the 2 of us.  

only 10 hrs to i get up!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hy everyone how yous all keeping   
Well i have just sat down i cleaned the house from top to bottom then i cut the garden "my god i am so unfit i can harly move now    the garden is all up hill and about a mile long   
I think i will have to get DH of his backside  to do it next time    

Andrea Thanks i cant wait LOL. Hows you keeping ?

Cate Imk and Emak wishing yous all the best for tomorrow  Cate i like the names ,Rio sounds really nice !!!!

Crazykate great news about your scan !!!   

Babyrocks hope yous are all keeping ok hun   

Lgs30 Hope you are feeling better soon hun, i have all this to look forward to and i cant wait !!!

Ladyhex glad to here your car went through the mot my is due next month i am hoping it will go through first time , but knowing my luck it wont LOL  Oh and a big   to DH 

Liag  How are you ? See you are going on holidays soon " your so lucky" i would love to get away 

Everyone on the   loads of   for yous all 

BIG  hellos to sunbeam, mollycat, molly777, appletree, betty, Galaxygirl, loopybud, Tearful, Yellazippy, Glittergirl, Tekron, Babypowder 

LOADS OF BABYPOWDER FOR EVERYONE


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Just want to wish Emma, Imk, Cate and Sweetchilli all the best for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!

Let us know all the craic 2mara!!!!!!  Hope you ladies all can relax and get a really good nites sleep!!!!!!

How you feeling tonight lgs........any better


----------



## lmk

thanks girls for your kind words of support. 

lmkxoxoxoxxo


----------



## sunbeam

No bother Imk we will all be thinking of you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks sunbeam  

Imk no probs hun


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli all the best for 2mora hope all goes well.  what time is ur appoitment at?


----------



## IGWIN79

Its at 9.30 i think i am going to leave at eight, i will be there early just dont want to get stuck in traffic and end up late 
Plus i cant wait LOL    

What time is yours at ??


----------



## IGWIN79

Sunbeam  What you up to today ??


----------



## lmk

i'm up at 9.  leavin at 7 i'm outside coleraine so want to avoid traffic comin into bfs.


----------



## lmk

goodnight ladies,  will let u know how ith goes tomoro

sweet dreamsxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxoxoxo lmk


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk sorry i took so long to reply had to go to the shop  i forgot my purse lol so had to get my purse and go back again 
Hope everything goes well tomorrow hun best of luck 
Night night 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSC


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya Sweet chilli

Off work today and decided to tackle the ironing pile again.....quit after 40 mins when my mummy came to visit.......she said I should leave it in somewhere......think I will!!!!!!!!!

Wont it be great in a few months if we have exciting news for the kids!!!!!!!!!!

Im just so excited!!!!!!!!!!

I will be about in the morning so as soon as you have any news please let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Sweetchilli some bubbles for luck tommorrow!!!!!!!!!!  and to Emma, Cate and Imk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Chicks really tired think I will hit the hay.........nite nite to you all!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks Sunbeam !!!! I know i get all excited at the thought of telling the kids they keep asking me when they are going to get a brother or sisiter   
Poor you doing all the ironing your mum is right !!!!
When i cant be bothered i leave mine into the dry cleaners it costs a fortune but its worth it      then i feel guity cause i keep thinking of other things i could have spent the money on "cant win"
I will let  yous all know tomorrow 
Night night hun 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Girlies      Thanks for all the good wishes ,actually feeling a bit better after the reassurances regarding the ov like discharge    they find an egg and its a good one.Will come on tomorrow and lets yous know good or bad.           
Lmk might see you up there ,Cate im sure i will be long gone by the time you arrive ,im there at 9.30 ,think we are gonna leave at 7 also just to make sure we dont get caught in the traffic,jes girls i pity any of yous that have to do that journey into Belfast every day.
Night night big day tomorrow. 
Emma  xxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli 
good for tomorrow mrs xx


----------



## lgs30

good morning girls an what a beautiful morning it is thankgod WELL girls a won a big £25 last night at bingo was so happy first time a won my hands were shakin an everything lol lol my friend done some laughin at me it came in handy as iv got my acupuncture this morning well am sendin all my love an prayers for the girls who are goin for ec or et my hope an prayers are with you all hope the rest off you ladies have a great day have to go iv to be in coleraine for half 10 then am goin to the sweetie shop that gives all the quarters awh i love that shop lol lol what a big wean i am lol


----------



## Lesley08

Just wanted to pop on and send all my love and best wishes to everyone ( and there are loads again at the minute!!!) going through tx at the mo! Good luck

      

Lesley xx


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning all 

lesley hows you doing mrs   
emak, cate, lmk and sweetchilli      for you today!!! 

anybody on     
Lgs30 ~ thats brill £25   ...hows you feeling this morning ?

i had a few    and a new chinese ~ i must say i feel grand this morning   
my laptop is getting picked up this morning to go and get fixed(the letters b and k came off, mouse pad not working and the dvd drive broke ~i really need new one but DH would buy me one lol    trying my luck really.  It could be away 10-14 days    .Will have to use the old computer lol i cant complete really


----------



## Babypowder

everyone, looks like another good day today , it was like summer yesterday, I was daydreaming bout   and pints of Magners  , well I'll have to wait and see what tx brings befire thinking about hols.

  the e/c's went well today, can't wait to hear 

A BIG shout out to tearful, know your D/R hope its going well and your at least lurking , when do the jabs start?

Sue30 not long now til your planning app , I keep wondering did the RFC get my AF letter ok , I know Its not long away but ya know up there .

lgs £25 notes excellent-that'll get ya a couple of hpt's  

Ladyhex how are you today?

Cate love the names, I went onto that site too, have a list of girls and boy names that DP and I are arguing over 

Hi to everyone else,   to you all. Babypowder


----------



## mollycat

good morning girlies.....

just hope you girls having EC & ET today are doing well, thinking about you and   everything went well  

lgs... hehe you are a lucky girl, Ive not played bingo in years... reckon it would be to fast for me to keep up now  

well got a phone call from the royal today... I'm no 1 on the private list, but its still not moving, hopefully i wont need it and one of you girls can take my place..... x

Debby x


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Lgs well done......I couldnt win an arguement lol !!!!!!!!!

Hope all went well for the girls foe ec and appointments

Chat later


----------



## emak

Hi girls well im back from my e/c and they got *one* egg.I can honestly say im pleased that they even found one.  that the wee bean will fertilise overnight    .
Lmk think you were in the bed next to me ,i was dying to shout out are you lmk   but hadnt the nerve...hope you got a much better collection than me ,suppose lets be honest it cant be any worse 
Thank you all for the good wishes.
Emma


----------



## mollycat

Emma... good to know all went well..... sending lots of                                                to your wee bean..... and   it grows and grows over night xx


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Emma, Thats great girl! I am really pleased for you.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Just wanted to wish everyone all the best with ec and et over the next few days etc... 

Emma keep positive it only takes the one, fingers crossed....

Missy xx


----------



## sunbeam

Emma great news and backing up what Missy said 'it only takes one'!!!!!!!!!!!  Im        for ya mrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

hey emak i was in the bed next to u i wanted shout out also! how did u find it? i loved the dopey feeling, but couldnt make out what they were talking about, dh had to explain to me in recovery!!! dh ate my toast and kept messin with the bed and puttin in awkward positions big wain!!!  i'm so tired never slept last nt it was like xmas eve!  got 8 follies from me so hope we get something out of it. will be   for u and cate. xxxx

hey to all the other ladies....thanks for all ur support and kind words.
lisaxxxxxxxx
what beautiful weather we're havin long may it last!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

emak     fingers crossed that it grows and grows 

lmk     same for you hun xx


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder     the few i had was magners and they went down a treat last night   

Cate ~ how did you get on mrs


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon girls

Another beautiful day  

Just on quickly again from work as I have reflexology tonight so might not have time later.

Emma - really hope and   your little egg fertilises well tonight   

Lmk - same for you hun   

Sweetchilli - hope your app went well today.  I'm sure you can't wait to get started  

Debby - great that you're top of the private list but lets hope you won't need it this time round anyway  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the sun.

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone!

emma and lmk well done girls!!! hope they fertilise for 2moro 

cate...i think your at work but hope everyting went well for you too hun xx

sweetchilli how was your appt? im so excited to hear everythng about the place! lol hope it went well. who's ur cons?

lia enjoy ur reflexology 2nite. ur right it was another lovely day, i love the sun. did the first cut of our lawn today n some weeding i just love being outside. are you in lisburn? where abouts iydmma im in stoneyford

ladyhex im SO jealous of your magners last nite. i love magners. i havent drank in so long n im not even pg yet!

hows everyone else?


----------



## Cate1976

Emak:  ing that your egg fertilises. 

lmk: Hope your eggs fertilise and that you get a BFP.

I had really good news this morning, 4 embies were taken out of the freezer last night and all 4 survved and divided. brooke and Rio are both grade 4a, Dr Williamson said that's the best you can get so as I've said in text to my amazing freind, I'm feeling really positive that 1 will implant, if they both implant it'll be amazing. Trusting God. His will be done.

Just bought and posted Mother's day card to Mum and was so tempted to put Brooke and Rio on as well but thought that's going a bit too far. Was talking to Mum after ET and telling her their names and she thinks naming embryos before BFP is a bit much.

Are the following foods ok during 2ww:
Chocolate and sweets, won't have loads but want to try the limited edition Wham bar and do like chocolate sometimes.
Fizzy drinks (not cola but Sprite or Fanta Lemon).
Soft cheese like Feta, Philladelphia and Cottage.
What meats are to be avoided?
Brie that's cooked to point where it's just beginning to melt.
Hot chocolate instead of coffee if I'm buying out and cafe doesn't have decaff coffee.
If I think of anymore I'll ask.

I assume I'm ok walking the mile into town and home again. Not sure what advice is on exercise during 2ww and hopefully early pg. DH won't let me buy any books even if I get BFP until after first scan.


----------



## lgs30

hello ladies just droppin by cause am for bed tonite really early lol am totally nackered to say the least my stomach wasnt good this morning but my acupuncturist done wonders i havnt stopped eatin since lol 

emak=so glad things went well ul sail through xxx
lmk=8 thats amazin prayin now xxx
cate= hope your feelin well tooxxx


girls i havnt the energy to name you all but its a great big hi from me love you all  xxxxxx


----------



## lmk

well done cate!!!!! rio and brooke lovin the names!!!!  i would avoid the soft cheeses and coffee altogether,  a little chocolate is ok every now and then.. best sticking to water i will continue drinking pineapple juice!!

lgs hope the tiredness leaves u and u start to feel better.

ladyhex i wish i ad a little glass of magners.... it would probably have left me legless!!!!!

hello to every1? sorry dont have energy to type all names but i am thinking on each and every1 of u.

dh is cooking a lovely curry smells soooooo good.  catch up later xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Cate1976

Just been on NHS website and that says all hard, cottage and processed cheese is ok. Going to avoid caffeine as much as poss, NHS says stick to below 200mg a day. Milk choc has less caffeine than dark. DH bought 3 fair trade Easter eggs on Monday. Next question, NHS website saus to be careful at barbeques, what is and isn't ok to eat at them? Reason I ask is the church DH and I go to is having a champagne breakfast/barbeque on Easter Sunday morning, Schloer is being provided for anyone who doesn't want champagne. Easter Sunday is 10 days after OTD.


----------



## sunbeam

A big well done to Cate and Imk as well, I will          you are all on the road to  !!!!!!!!

Hey Sweetchilli how did you get on


----------



## sunbeam

Cate I would imagine it would mean adhering to the same precautions you would take at any barbeque ie. Make sure food is cooked through, use different utensils for raw/ cooked foods, make sure coleslaw salads are refridgerated and not sitting all morning etc.  I would say you will be fine as long as the meat is well done!


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Sunbeam.

Next question, it's Mum's birthday on 27th March which is 6 days before OTD, I have the First response tests. How reliable are they that early and they do say that they can give + that early. Before you all go for the police icon, I really do like the idea of giving my Mum the best birthday pressie possible, she said when we phoned after ET that she's going to be on tenterhooks over the next 5 weeks. (2 weeks to OTD then hopefully 3 weeks before scan). I know I could get false - and am prepared for that.


----------



## sunbeam

Cate Im with you I think it would be a lovely present for your mum, but please be careful.  I remember reading somewhere on the Ireland thread that coming up to the OTD hormones etc can play tricks and you can get a false/postive and visa versa!  I hope this is accurate Im sure someone can help.  Those tests are ideal for natural pregnancies at the earlier stages but remember the changes to our bodies with the drugs etc.

Cate I too think I will be so excited that I wont be able to wait to OTD, But this kind of put me off, I think you could chance it one day early but not 6.


----------



## IGWIN79

Well hi everyone it all went great today!!!! 
Loads of hugs for you all                       
You know i feel alot better now i know we have got the ball rolling. Everyone there was lovley    
We didnt get much done today it was straight in i had bloods done which i thought was pretty funny as they give you a squeeze spearm thing to hold on to while taking it   
Then Poor DH had to go and do his bit !!!! I had to sit in the waiting room and there was two nice girls there and they were chating away i was so nervos i could hardly speak " i am sure they thought i was weird    Then we payed are bill was given our next app for the 17th of April so not long to wait 
We dont know who are consultent is until next app (i cant spell )    
Cate, Imk, emak        for yous all hope yous all get a  
         

Lgs are you feeling any better hun ??

Hi sunbeam, andrea, Liag, ladyhex,babyrocks, babypowder,betty, crazykate, missy, gemma mollycat, molly777,appletree,Tekron, Loopy, lesley, tearful

Loads of hugs for yous thanks for all the support all yous have kept me sain though i rough  time     
    
xxSC


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli ~ how did you get on this morning hun ....what tests are they planning ~ tell all please    

Lia.g ~ hope you enjoyed your reflexology to day  
Cate ~ Brooke and Rio are on board now      for them to stay safe 

Lgs30 ~ hope you get a good night sleep mrs ...me thinks you really need it   

andreaj ~ you were out the day looking after your lawn and i was out KILLING mine     me and DH are planning on putting new stones down and slabs  

lmk ~ i would love a curry right now lol  

Sunbeam ~ what did you do the day mrs ?

Crazykate are you already for the morning     
Big Hello to everybody else 
talk soon xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi ladyhex 
They did not do much bloods and    sample then you were given your next app  but everyone is so so nice 
I am waiting to get fed LOL DH is away for a chinese so so so  hungery


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi just a quick question !!! when i go to the next app i will be on day four of AF 
If they give me drugs will i have to wait to next month 

It very quiet on here tonight


----------



## emak

HI
Lmk well done on the 8 eggs im sure you must be pleased  .Honestly i didnt find the procedure too bad ,it hurt when the needle went in (sorry girls for those of yous still waiting) but it wasnt anywhere near as painful as i was expecting and as for the drugs best bit about it    .What time are you to ring tomorrow?    
Cate congrats on being PUPO  
Sweetchilli glad the first appointment went well and sure the time will fly in now til you get started  Im laughing at DH doing his bit ,mines came back from his with a big redener  ,ohhhhhhhhh the pressure   
Lgs30 your turn next mrs   what day is it? By the sounds of it you must have loads of follies 
Want to send yous all loads of hugs for all the support you have shown me this week ,it really has helped.
   
EMMA   XX


----------



## glitter girl

emak said:


> Im laughing at DH doing his bit ,mines came back from his with a big redener  ,ohhhhhhhhh the pressure


Sorry but I really cant breathe laughing at this Emak


----------



## emak

Aye there is some funny things about the ole tx     ,jes he would crack up if he knew i was telling the world...so no telling


----------



## Babypowder

Evening all,

Glad today went well foryou girls-Emak    for you little egg 

LMk well done to you 8 woohooo 

Cate glad brooke and Rio are on board and congrats on being PUPO 

Sweetchilli, glad your appointment went well, our poor other half's , it is embarrassing for them, mine made me go into the bathroom with him twice at the RFC  , I was more embarrassed cause I didn't want the nurse to think we were at it  but think he got frightened 

Tell you the truth and he'd kill me for this.......but I was sitting on the wee ledge looking through the ''books'' they leave, going OMG look at your woman, jeez shes her Mary on show, apparently I wasn't helping  

Im terrible Murial


----------



## Babypowder

Emak just posted after you same goes for me and mine


----------



## Babypowder

just wanted to ask cause I'm impatient and strange  but what would you liken the pain of e/c to? I've had my ears pierced and my lip, have a couple of small tattoos and survived all those so are we talking worse?


----------



## Cate1976

MAJOR PROBLEM: Have just been on ******** and one of my friends has put in her status that Chicken Pox has arrived in her house. I was a few feet from the LO on Sunday, I had Chicken Pox as a child but if I remember right, I could get shingles. HELP.


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder said:


> Sweetchilli, glad your appointment went well, our poor other half's , it is embarrassing for them, mine made me go into the bathroom with him twice at the RFC , I was more embarrassed cause I didn't want the nurse to think we were at it  but think he got frightened
> 
> Tell you the truth and he'd kill me for this.......but I was sitting on the wee ledge looking through the ''books'' they leave, going OMG look at your woman, jeez shes her Mary on show, apparently I wasn't helping


                  

Baby powder i had to do the same thing ( DH has only did it the once lol)


----------



## Ladyhex

cate ~ there is a two week period before the chicken pox shows there face ( has the child just come out in them today)
i would ring the RFC and just check with them 

my cousin( she was 7 months preg) was working with someone and they had chicken pox, she had to get special tablets because she was so far on ( the royal had to issue them )


----------



## Babypowder

Cate I would contact your friend to find out what stage their at, because the RFC will need to know this.


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak         
Dh was raging when he came out from doing his bit     he said i had to sit in there for 25min he said he was just about to come and get me


----------



## Cate1976

Friend updated their status 8 hours ago. I was within a few feet of the kid on Sunday. I'm not cross with my friend cos incubation period for Chicken Pox is so long. I had Chicken Pox as a child and DH thinks that means I'm not at risk. I'm sure that if you've had Chicken Pox, you can still get shingles


----------



## Ladyhex

Cate you can still get shingles but you will need to let the RFC about the child now having chicken pox just incase for your on sake


----------



## Cate1976

Am on NHS website at the moment trying to find out risks. Here's what it says about Chicken Pox http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1109.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=137 and here's what it says about Shingles http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1110.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=137. Some of it is scary.


----------



## sunbeam

Well Sweetchilli Im glad all went really well........not sure but I cant see a reason why you cant start spray on day 21.  Once your bloods are grand I think that will be you started honey!!!!!!!

Hi Ladyhex I had a lovely lazy day......just love them!!!!!!!!!!  Back to work tomorrow for four days so will be a wreck!!!!  Wot about yourself?

Cate not sure but RVH will hopefully help.......I know its easy to say but dont stress....you need to stay calm!!!!!!!!!

Sweetchilli just thinking of your DH,  We went to CAH and DH was sent to a room.........I went in and sat on a chair........I was in stiches and he got so frustrated with me........think they should have sent him on his own.....nevertheless the sample was obtained!!!!!!!

Hi to all you other girls


----------



## sunbeam

Gosh girls just looked at the time......working early so must fly hope to chat to you all over the weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Just rang my sister and she's said that cos Brooke and Rio weren't in me on Sunday that it's unlikely to be a problem and her Df thinks I would only be able to get shingles if I had Chicken pox in teens or adulthood. I'll ring RFC in morning though to ask them.


----------



## IGWIN79

Sunbeam... i think i would have put him off for laughing 
I told him i would have been no good to him ,cause when i am in situations like i cant help but laughing. I told him i was smiling away to myself when i relised he was taking so long


----------



## sunbeam

And I think its bad what I have to go through!!!!!!!!!  We keep missing eachother on different threads!


----------



## IGWIN79

I  just posted on the other one


----------



## sunbeam

Will jump over.


----------



## Ladyhex

[fly]Good night Ladies sweet Dreams for all [/fly]


----------



## KITTY1231

morning ladies what a beautiful morning it is

just on line and booked hotel for dublin in july there is 8 of us that pal about together and we all are going to u2 well we'll see what happen with me and decide nearer the time but so far we are going 

up in belfast on monday but still no af did test on monday neg  cyle now at day 46

hope everyone is well


----------



## lgs30

good morning girls am    so hard at what your poor men have went through aye rite thats all they had to go through am thinkin of the first time my d/p had to do it the royal we went into the lab an the woman handed him the jar he was so broke as i turned around this other man had just come   out of the room from doin his deed his face was so red   then my d/p had to go into the room so away he went that was ok until the wee nurse came in an said to me your d/p would like you to go in wit him talk about broke to the bone turned around said  to him an walked out


----------



## lgs30

girls something to ask you all PLEASE HELP ME  i have alot of clear cm feels like i have wet myself most of the time is this normal i have e/c on tuesday


----------



## appletree

Morin Ladies,
been I few days since I posted this thread is really hotting up all you girls going throught ec/et its really exciting. I can honestly say e/c was fine a nurse stands right beside you and if she even see you flinch she tops up the pain relief I didnt feel the right side at all just needed a wee top up on the left and I had 10 eggs collected so please dont worry. Emak and Lmk hope today brings good news for you girls and all the others, Cate take it easy on 2ww, I tested 1 week to the day after e/t just couldn't help myself and it was a BFN.........which stayed that way so I put myself through an extra hard week of 'knicker watching' hoping and praying and I was on the high dose of drugs so you would would think there would have been something still in my system although we're all different. Anyway happy thoughts pma bubbles dust and more to you all.............I've off today so away to spend some money.......in Tescos lol


----------



## lmk

good morning all!!!!  i just phoned the rfc to see how many of my 8 fertilized........... 6 have and i'm up sunday 10.30 for et please please pray for us.

lmk  xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## lgs30

awh lmk so so happy for you babes iv a tear in my eye god hope am as lucky xxxxxx


----------



## lmk

thank u pet,  what time are u up on sunday? xoxoxox


----------



## lgs30

am up at 09.15 hi gone answer me something what was your cm like before ec


----------



## Tektron

Crikey, so much has happened this week. Forgive the lack of personals, but I'm at work. Just wanted to say that I am    for all of you who are at et / early 2WW at the mo. Also,

Emak, echoing what all the others have said, it only takes one, and I am   that it snuggles in deep for you.

Cate, try not to worry too much about the chickenpox. I think your sis is right about B&R not being back on board on Sunday. Also, I think Shingles is pretty rare.

LMK, delighted for you, everything crossed for et.

Back later, when hopefully I will have caught up on some more,
T.


----------



## lmk

hey pet re cm i didnt notice any. nothing to worry about but i have no clue. u shud ask on sunday sweetheart xoxoxoxox


----------



## Babypowder

Moring girls, 

lmk, so pleased for you   , good luck for e/t.

Emma any word yet?  

lgs not sure about the discharge, hope someone can help.

While your on could you tell me how long the whole process is-how long you sniff for initally before the jabs start, how long you jab for, right up to including 2ww, just trying to work out leave is it 6weeks 

Thanx Babypowder


----------



## lgs30

i dont think its anything to worry about it like the clear discharge you get when your about to ovulate


----------



## emak

Girls *GREAT NEWS * my one wee egg has fertilised      I cant tell you how happy we are ,there was tears this morning but tears of joy and shock ,so we are back to the RFC on Sunday at 10.45 for e/t YIPEEEEE !!!!!!!!!
Emma xxx


----------



## lgs30

this is all for you emak god am sittin here cryin for you god i worried about you told you girl you only needed the one boy it a determend little mite


----------



## Babypowder

OMG EMMA so pleased for you  Roll on Sunday-Mothers Day, its a sign 

God, you thought it was over


----------



## Babypowder

Ps can anyone help with my question posted a few mins ago  .


----------



## lgs30

babypowder i started sniffin on the 15 feb then injections on the 12th march an so on so id say about 6 weeks in total just to keep yourself rite hope this helps  xx


----------



## emak

Lgs30 i had that clear discharge on Monday thru to Wednesday and had myself convinced that i ovulated but dont worry cause a few girls on ere got in touch with me to put my mind at ease ,its all normal nothing to worry about ,i was told the reason for it but cant remember would have to look at my pm's .You would think that the hospital would tell us these things so we dont be having a panic attack  

Babypowder i sniffed for about 3 and 1/2 weeks then started the jabs for 2 weeks ,it is about 6 weeks in total .You will start the sniffing on cd21 but will continue sniffing even while you are jabbing my dates were sniffing 9th Feb ,jabs 5th March ,E/C 19th march ,E/T 22nd march  hope this helps you.
Emma


----------



## lmk

congrats emak...... will c you sunday this time will shout out at u!!!!  hope it is a sign sweetheart for us 2. the big man is looking out for us!!!!!!!

hey bp answer to ur question in total u spray for 5wks approx,  3wks 3 days into spry u start injections for 11 days approx, day 13 after injections is ec... i think this is correct, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Babypowder

thanx girlies thats really helped, now I have a better idea, my boss is grand, but because we do shift work she was kinda wanting a heads up so she could get me covered without having to make it obvious im off for anything other than a break  .

What a great day all round


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning ladies what a great day to stat with from all the news i have read so far          

just like to start with Emak ~thats fantastic news this LO is going all the way  
Lmk ~ hun thats fantastic news .... how many are they putting back on sunday ?

Tekron ~ great to hear from you mrs ...hows you and DH been   
Appletree ~ good old tescos    

lgs ~ sorry cant help you with the discharge hun ....how do you feel this morning.  EC on sunday   

Kitty ~ Dublin is great ....myself and 3 friends booked London the other day ( not going till November ) going to see wicked in the theatre and do abit of Xmas shopping ....... i know it only march     we just had to we got it for £178 pp (from Fri til Sun flights inc)

sunbeam ~ didn't do much ...lazy day like yourself lol 
sweetchilli~ roll on your next appt hun    

Its Friday woohoo .....weekend hear we come


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder ~ what are you planning on taking off regards to the TX 
just the 2ww or more mrs xx


----------



## lmk

wont know until sunday hun.... dh and i want 2.  dont know if they will give me it though.

got to go ladies my fridge is needing filled doing a lovely tea for dh,  hes been a star and has put up withalot of sh1t from me the past while.  catch up later xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Ladyhex

fingers crossed lmk


----------



## GemmaC

Posted earlier but must have lost my post…Emma, I am so happy for you ! I could cry for joy. That is just the best news ever! Awe, I am all pleased for you.

Also LMK, that is excellent. I am sure your over the moon. 

Roll on Sunday for you both!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi forgot to logg off there, just ran down to M&S got that dinner for 4 offer that was on-£15, and the ole buch of flowers for my mother and an extra card toher from the dog , as she treats her likea baby.

Ladyhex, im planning to wangle as much time off as I can, I finish on Wed (25th) and don't go back until Mon 21st April, so i will have started sniffing  got Easter out of the way, and then I will see what leave i have, i only work part-time so my days off get counted in which makes my leave stretch .


----------



## mollycat

what another lovely day today...

big congrats to emma & lmk.. roll on sunday for you both and a easy 2ww

hope everyone is well today...thinking of you all  

debby x


----------



## KITTY1231

emak happy days your egg fertilised will be thinking on your on sunday ill say a wee  for you 

fingers crossed for me on monday that they dont hold me back another month at my review appointment  what a beautiful afternoon hope the weather is good for everyone  
good luck to everyone who has ec of et over the next couple of days     for you all


----------



## Cate1976

lmk: Best of luck for Sunday, et is a doddle compared to ec.
.
Emak: So pleased for you that your egg has fertilised, good luck.

I rang RFC this morning to ask about contact with Chicken Pox and they said for me to get the test to see if I'm immune done to be on the safe side. The nurse I spoke to did say the chances are I'll be ok but they're just playing it safe. Asked health centre to ring RFC with results, I'll go down to gp on Monday to find out myself as well.


----------



## jellybaba

Hey girls good luck to those of you going for ET on sunday, I must admit I am rather shocked that the RFC do ANYTHING on a sunday! Is this something new they have started or is it cos you are private tx?


----------



## emak

Hey Jellybaba       about the RFC open on  a Sunday .Think it only is open from 8-12 but is closed on a Saturday .My tx is NHS not private ,there is NO chance will i be paying for tx there.


----------



## Sue30

to Emer and Lmk - fantastic news about fertilisation - All the very very best for  Sunday - have everything crossed for you both!

 everyone else - hows all the other treatment girls getting on?


----------



## Ladyhex

Kitty ~ what are you getting done on Monday hun ?

cate ~ glad you rang the RFC this morning    I'm sure you feel abit happy for doing it as well  

Jellybaba ~ i had to get bloods done on a sunday once 

mollycat ~ the weather is lovely we are having at the mo ...hope it keeps up 

lmk & Emak ~ good luck for Sunday       

Crazykate ~ how did you get on this morning mrs  

babypowder ~ thats great you are having so much time off work i bet you  feel so reflexed   
i was looking at that meal for 4 in M&S as well ... might still get it  

A BIG HELLO to all the other Ladies and not forgetting the lurkers


----------



## lgs30

afternoon ladies what a afternoon it is the weather is totally beautiful eh gettin really nervous for sunday not sleepin to well dont no why maybe it a case of nerves an excitement hope your all keepin well hate the thought of drivin up that road to belfast on sunday morning then again on tuesday for e/c all bein well but if a get a baby il travel up from now to xmas lol


----------



## Ladyhex

emak said:


> My tx is NHS not private ,there is NO chance will i be paying for tx there.


my dear Emak can i ask why


----------



## Ladyhex

Lgs30 ~ i think it must be nerves ...what are you getting done on sunday hun


----------



## Cate1976

Ladyhex: Thanks, I was glad when the nurse said chances are I'll be ok but to be safe to get test done. Next thing is to find out what early signs of pg are and wheh they're likely to start showing.  ing that Brooke and Rio snuggle in for the next 8.5 mnths. For church on Sunday, I'm either going to do my best to avoid close contact with the LO's or I might ask my friend to put out announcement that anyone who might have been in contact with pox to stay away from me.

RFC scheduled me for scans on a Sunday morning at 0905 with both IVF and FET but moved it to the Monday due to no transport that early on Sundays.


----------



## lgs30

hi ladyhex my stomach is in knots too lol am gettin my second scan then hopein an prayin e/c on tue gettin alot of clear c/m feels like am peein myself an i can def say am not lol lol lol sorry my smileys are not workin


----------



## Ladyhex

lgs ~ did you google anything about the discharge ?
is the scan on sunday for the lining of your womb ?


----------



## Quond

Emma - I am THRILLED at your news!!!

Go T.O.E.!!!!!!![fly][/fly]

This time next week I will know if our single embie has stuck or not, and hopefully we will be celebrating, and then you will be celebrating 9 days later. Please God.

Brilliant news!!!

Quond x


----------



## Sue30

Quond - how you finding the 2ww ? Not long to go now!


----------



## Cate1976

I've 13 days to go to OTD and I'm feeling really positive.


----------



## Quond

Hi Sue,

It's driving me insane!!!  I am obsessing about symptoms / no symptoms, when in actual fact any 'symptoms' now are down to the drugs, and there isn't enough hormone released by the embie until about 3 or 4 weeks to make you have sypmtoms...  But it hasn't stopped me worrying that I don't feel pregnant (just tired / sore back / weeing frequently)!

And I am torn between wanting it to be next Friday so we know, and it never being next Friday so that we don't get bad news!

Sorry for the rant!

Q x

I am


----------



## KITTY1231

ladyhex i was up last month to get the regular blood test done hiv etc and they told me that i couldnt start treatment because my hormone levels were too erratic and they could not match up the doseage of drugs Then made a review appointment and said that when i take my period  to get my bloods done on day 3 to check my fsh levels but wouldnt you know im up on monday and i didnt take  the    i just feel that when i go up on monday they are going to say that they cant do anything till they get these bloods back and it will take anoither 4 weeks to get a review appoiontment you wait thai long to get this far and i feel that this should have been noticed before now i sent blood results that i got done with my own gp last june because they wrote to me saying ang because i heard nothing back i thought everything was ok but its not sorry for the rant
going tomorrow to pick hubbys new car up and i have to drive his company car back god i would love a new car but we cant afford it now with him getting this one bertha will do another year(thats what my car is called)


----------



## Sue30

Quond - I can only imagine I will be the same - analysing  every symptom - keep strong though - the majority of BFP do seem to come about with no real definitive symptoms   

Loving the positive attitude Cate - you've done so well to get to this stage -    for you tooooo!!

Kitty - am sure you can just see the RFC far enough - they SHOULD have noticed these things along time ago - fingers crossed you get some good news on Monday!! Love your name for your car - I feel exactly the same about mine too - hey - no point changing it until theres a need for prams, babyseats and the like    Actually I'll do an AF dance for you


----------



## KITTY1231

thanks sue bertha has done me now for 9 years and she passed her mot in jan so she will do another while have a busting headache all afternoon so going to take some painkillers and have a snooze take care everyone


----------



## Cate1976

I'm about to do a search via Google for early signs of pg and when they're likely to appear.


----------



## crazykate

Evening ladies

Emak - absolutely fantastic news mrs       - Good luck for Sunday

lmk - sticky vibes for you to       

Cate - don't start analysing mrs - your gonna drive yourself bonkers hun  

Quand -       nearly there hun - hold tight xx

Well I had EC at 7.30 this morning and they collected 16 eggs!!!!  ET is on Monday morning at 7am.  I have been in bed with a hot water bottle all day - the drugs were exceptional but I'm a little uncomfy still though it is getting better.


----------



## lmk

hey ladies how are we all this evening  so many of u sorry for not saying hi to each an every1 individually!!! what  another beautiful day long may it last!!!!

crazy cate - sticky vibes for u too hun        , u will sleep well 2nt, i slept almost 13hrs!!!!  good luck for the morning what time do  have to ring?? i will b  for u 2nt.


----------



## crazykate

hi lmk - clinic will be ringing me between 10-11 in the morning


----------



## lmk

all the best cate hope theyre fighters !!!!


----------



## Cate1976

crazyKate: Hope your ET goes well and you get a BFP.

There's a few of us with OTD end March/beg April.

Quond 27th March.

me OTD 2nd April but testing 1st April though might use First Response on 27th 6 days before OTD in hope of giving Mum a birthday surprise. (please don't reach for police icon)

lmk and Emak 5th April.

crazyKate 6th April.

Sorry if I've missed anyone out or got dates wrong.

lmk: Thanks for your post. There's a lot of people praying for Brooke and Rio and I'mm a big believer in the power of prayer.


----------



## lmk

me too hun  hope mine are answered.... and all goin thru this journey
lmkxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone, I'm just checking in as I was away in London for a couple of days.  My there are so many messages on here - isn't it great that we have the support if we need it - ff is great.  I hope anyone on the 2ww has a   and good luck to those waiting on e/c, and e/t.  Good luck to everyone, Louise


----------



## lgs30

hello girls just droppin by to say hello how are we all feelin a bit crap tummy is a bit upset think its nerves lol just all through myself lol


----------



## crazykate

Happy Birthday Yellazippy hope you have a lovely day hun


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs 30 - we wait so, long for the tx it would be strange not be be nervous - positive thinking - it WILL work.  We have to believe.  L


----------



## Cate1976

There's a few of us with OTD end March/beg April.

Quond 27th March.

me OTD 2nd April but testing 1st April though might use First Response on 27th 6 days before OTD in hope of giving Mum a birthday surprise. (please don't reach for police icon)

lmk and Emak 5th April.

crazyKate 6th April.

lgs30 10th April

Sorry if I've missed anyone out or got dates wrong.


----------



## lgs30

girls am headin on here talk tomorrow sweet dreams god bless you all an your wee peanuts xxxx


----------



## lmk

god bless u too lgs,  hope ufeel better soon........nearly there hun sweet dreams xoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## lmk

goodnight all sweet dreams hope our prayers are answered xoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## emak

Crazykate what an amazing amount of eggs ....are you sore?? say loads of    that you get great fertilisation and may have some for the freezer   ,jes they start early at origin 7am e/t think i would have to stay in belfast if i got a time that early 7.45 was bad enough.

Quond   GO TEAM ONE EGG    im just   that my embie is as good as yours  .Its mad to think that a part of DH and me is growing in a dish far away ,mad but good  

Yella zippy HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
Cate i back what crazykate has said dont try and analysis too much ,you will drive yourself crazy.....just chill out babe.

Hope the rest of yous are having a great weekend whatever your doing.
Emma


----------



## MISSY97

Congrats crazykate, hope all goes well this tx....

Emma great news about your one embie, its a survivor by the looks of things....

Good luck to everyone else, cate don't worry about symptoms of pregnancy you will drive yourself mad, keep yourself busy and keep your mind occupied with other things.  Pessaries can give false feelings!!!


Missy xx


----------



## lia.g

Morning ladies

Gosh its going to be a busy few weeks on here with lots of people testing!

Emma - so delighted that your wee egg fertilised    Lots of luck for e/t on Sunday  

Lmk - same for you hun.  Hope all goes well on Sunday  

lgs - good luck for scan on Sunday  

Crazycate - wow 16 eggs!  Hope you're not too sore after that.  Good luck for e/t on Monday  

Yella -   Hope you had a great day

 for all those on    Lots of   and sticky vibes to you all

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you all have a great wknd.  We're heading up to Belfast today to watch the rugby and then on out to the greyhound racing at Drumboe Park tonight for a friends birthday. Looking forward to it.

Lia xo


----------



## Sue30

MOrning girls

Kate - 16 eggs, thats great news - am sure they have all been up to mischief with the  overnight and you will have lots of sweet little embies this morning 

Hey Lia - sounds like a good day out - hope you have a good time - come on IRELAND 

Emma and lmk - hope you are resting up for tomorrow - this inbetweeny bit from EC to ET must feel weird - am sure you both can't wait to get them snuggled up inside

Cate - great idea putting all OTD together

Hey Tearful - if you are looking in - hoping alls well 

I swear all I do is eat - had friends up for dinner last night, am meeting some other friends for lunch today, then have inlaws coming up at tea time and we are going out for dinner and THEN having my parents plus inlaws for SUnday lunch tomorrow - I am expanding in size just thinking about it!!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

Sue

Lgs - tummy any better? Poor you - I'd get nervous too so know how you feel!


----------



## lgs30

good morning girls hope your all well am feelin a whole lot better this mornin most have been a wee bug or something but feelin loads better so am headin to get my hair cut an to limavady for a pair of blue shoes (yes blue) that a noticed on thur hope they have my size lol


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning ladies 

lia.g ~ myself and a few mates were thinking of going to the dog racing at drumboe park back in Feb ( never got to go as a few were sick lol ) have a lovely night     Don't spend to much  

Crazykate ~ thats was fantastic news  16 eggs     woohoo.... any word on your little eggs   

kitty ~ hope your hormones settle down hun  

lgs glad you are feeling much better hun  

sue30 ~ food takes over our lifes at times lmao   

quond ~ hold tight     
Cate ~ i agree with what crazykate and emak have said ....dont get to stressed 
 


sorry if i missed anybody    
hope everybody is having a good weekend


----------



## lgs30

hi ladyhex whats the plans for to day xx


----------



## Ladyhex

just back from A&E DD hurt her foot ( she has badly sprained it )
we only had to wait and hour OMG shock or what lol 
she's not to bad now , out playing lol 

no plans this afternoon just tidying the house, Dh and me plus the in~laws are out tonight at the local golf club 
so getting sorted for that 

What about yourself ? 
Did you get your hair cut , i need mine coloured ( cant be bother going to the hairdressers) just being lazy lol


----------



## lgs30

sure did ladyhex only trimmed iv a weddin this day 12 weeks my friends gettin married takin ma an da down the town now an c if i can get my shoes goin to connellys tomorrow afternoon for dinner with his ones an my wonderful sis-inlaw (((NOT))) she will be fair *****in tomorrow am lettin it go over my head bought a new top an all for tomorrow my stomach is so bloated not sure if my trousers will fit lol lol hope your wee girls not in to much pain the wee critter 

by the way have a drink for me tonight honey


----------



## crazykate

Well the results are in..................

out of 16 eggs - 15 eggs were mature enough for fertilisation out of that we have 5 embryos which are all single cell today.    they divide over the weekend and the best 2 will be put back on Monday at 7.10am and hopefully the other three will be good enough to freeze.

Origin has been on early starts this week cos their consultant is on leave and Prof. McClure is doing ec/et's before he goes to do his clinic at the Royal.  

I have to say I'm still a little sore this time though first time round was worse because I had ohss and didn't realise  

what a crackin day - hope everyone is enjoying the weather.  I'm not doing too much today gonna stay in and watch the rugby  

Cate great idea to put otd together - thanks  

Ladyhex -   for DD poor wee love I bet it was bl**dy sore.

lgs - glad you're feeling better


----------



## Ladyhex

in~laws lol my sis in~law is brilliant just (its DH Bro) the bro in~law is a    

she's grand   
i will be having a few magners


----------



## Cate1976

Yellazippy:  Hope you're having a great day.

lgs: Glad you're feeling better this morning.

Glad everyone likes the OTD list I've done. Will add results on when they're announced.

I'm not stressing, I'm feeling really positive just wanted to see what early signs of pg are so that I can get some idea of result before testing. One uick question though, is implantation usually 5-10 days after ET? I know that some women get implantation bleed which is first thing I'll keep watch for. If I get BFP when does morning sickness and cravings start if you're unlucky enough to get them.

Ladyhex: I love Magners, can't have it at the moment though.


----------



## Quond

Thanks for your list, Cate, and hope it's going well. Does Babyrocks need to be added on? And I hope I can be in a line of BFPs! 

I am going to try not to test until next Friday, as otherwise I will have to struggle through more work days before I can escape to a weekend to clear my head. But hopefully I will be having to buy DH the champagne breakfast I promised him if we get a BFP!

Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. And Emma and LMK - hope it all goes really well tomorrow.

Now for a great distraction - come on, Ireland!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Crazykate thats brilliant news mrs xx


----------



## emak

Right Ladyhex NO more talk of   ,ohhhhhhhhhh how i would love a bottle ,actually 8 bottles    sure have a few for me !!!!
Crazykate    for your wee embies.When i rang yesterday about my ONE i was also told that it was single cell ,he said thats what they would expect at that stage ....,i hope he wasnt bull  me     ,suppose why would he I just cant settle the nerves was even dreaming about it last night .
Lmk good luck for the morning ,hope to see you and not just "hear" you this time   
What the rest of yous up to this weekend ,suppose a good lot of yous will be watching the rubgy.We wont cause im taking Dh to mass this evening to thank and pray for all he has done for us ....so far   We wouldnt be religious people but all my family in all corners of the world have been praying and lighting candles just thought we should do our bit ,cant do any harm.
Enjoy the weekend folks
Emma


----------



## Cate1976

Updated OTD/results list.


Babyrocks 17th March  

Quond 27th March.

me OTD 2nd April but testing 1st April though might use First Response on 27th 6 days before OTD in hope of giving Mum a birthday surprise. (please don't reach for police icon)

lmk and Emak 5th April.

crazyKate 6th April.

lgs30 10th April

Emak: Hope you and Dh enjoy mass. Dh and I are Christians and not only have we been praying but our church family have been praying as well. It just so happened that I started d/r for the IVF back in November on a Sunday and was prayed with in church as in whole church family round me and my amazing friend saying the words.


----------



## lmk

hey ladies,  how is every1....  well emak tomorrow is our day i didnt sleep at all last nt, so much going round my head.  i have been havin period pain like cramps in my belly and also i'm so short tempered today.  i will keep an eye out for u,  i have curly hair. i think  we're leavin home @ 9. 

mum is doin dinner at mine went today and got lovely goodies so we're havin mum and daughter day, dh watching his fav team liverpool try and win the league!!!!!!    .

ladyhex u'll have to stop talking about magners!!!!!  i'm so jealous!!
lgs did u get the shoes?  do they have a heel maybe sis n law will have it in the bk of her head tomoro!!!!!

away for a thai red curry catch up later,  C'mon ireland!!!!!
lov lmk xoxoxoxo


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS IRELAND, not only the match but the Grand Slam as well. Being quarter Welsh through Mum's side of the family I was supporting Wales. Glad England beat Scotland though.


----------



## emak

Hi lmk ,i thought i was the only one ,tossed and turned most of the night and had a really upsetting dream ,just cant wait to be PUPO ,its been a long long time coming.Suppose you are hoping for 2 embies to be put in tomorrow ,i know i would but unfortunately we arent in that position ,but are very thankful for what we have and sure who knows maybe by some chance of a miracle it may work   .You having pains ,i have had a pain in my side and sort around the lower back all day not like a/f just kinda weird but not unbearable.I cant say what i will be wearing tomorrow theres not much that i can still fit into  oh im so disgusted with myself the amount of weight i have piled on in the past 4 weeks is disgusting and i cant blame it all on tx ....i have been a greedy pig and have put on the weight i lost for tx and more !!!!!
Enjoy your curry see u tomorrow maybe ....but i dont know ur name to ask 
Emma


----------



## lmk

hey hun,  i'm exactly the same piled on so much i have put on over a stone!!!!  take it easy tonight honey and hope you get a good nights sleep. 

please   for us tonight girls

lisa xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## andreaj81

first things first

                 
[fly]_*we won the grand slam!!!! woohoo!!!*_[/fly]

cant stay long but wanted to wish all you ladies good luck for 2moro   hope everything goes well

hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## crazykate

Emak & lmk



Thinking of you both tomorrow


----------



## betty-77

Emak and lmk i'm thinking of you both today - Best of luck


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk and Emak      thinking of you both


----------



## Ladyhex

Lgs30 good luck with your scan this morning mrs xxx


----------



## emak

Well girls im offically PUPO    and DH is fussing around me big time ......long may it last. My transfere wasnt the most pleasant of experiences ,Dr Boyle was having a little bit of difficulty getting the cathather (sp?) in position so after a lot of trying he had to do a scan to get the angles right iykwim eventually he got it done ,poor DH i had he hands nipped to bits   ,the doc has said that if we ever have to have tx again i would need to have  a GA before e/t to soften the cervix  ...nothing ever straight forward with me   anyhoo its a Grade B 5 cell ,im more than happy with that considering we could have had nothing.Now let the 2ww begin.
Lmk great to meet you and DH       
Lgs30 hope the scan went well today
Hope the rest of yous are well ,im back in bed by orders of DH     Ohhhh im gonna milk this.
Emma  xx


----------



## Ladyhex

[fly] Emak Congrats on being PUPO      [/fly]


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO.  ing for a BFP for you

lmk: How did you get on?

I'm still feeling really positive that 1 or maybe both out of Brooke and Rio will implant.


----------



## lia.g

Emma I'm delighted for you.   on being PUPO and best wishes for the


----------



## Babyrocks

[fly][/fly]Emak congrats on being PUPO     [fly][fly][/fly][/fly]Sending you lots of     for happy news in 2 weeks time. Sorry haven;t been on ine in a few days , something wrong with the internet.

Cate1976, thanks for doing the list of OTDs . It's so good of you. I know you are not going to be happy with me for saying this ......feel free to tell me to butt out.... but is there any way we can talk you out of testing 6 days before your test date? There is absolutely no way even a first response would pick up pregnancy then. Implantation would literally only have occured. You will just wreck your head and that would not be good at all for you while you are waiting on your proper result. Sorry if you think i'm out of line but I'm only saying it because I don't want you to upset yourself. You Mum loves you and will be happy to wait until test day i'm sure....there i've said it.


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone!!! 

emma congratulations on being pupo! enjoy the pampering...long may it last xx

lmk..how did you get on? hope your ok

cate glad your good

lia sounds like you had a great nite at the dogs, must tell dh...i'd love 2 go there. wasn't the rugby great?!

sweetchilli, hows you hun?

babyrocks how you feeling? any symptoms yet? 

ladyhex and crazy cate and anyone else i've missed how you all today?

maybe this time next year we'll all be celebrating with our own wee bundles


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks: It's ok, DH has turned into  and has said no testing till 1st April and he's only letting me test 1 day early so I can tell couple from church the result to their faces. Friend of mine had IVF and got faint BFP 9 days after ET which got gradually darker. Mum's birthday is 9 days after ET and 5 days before OTD.


----------



## emak

Crazykate wishing you loads of luck for e/t tomorrow


----------



## lgs30

good evenin ladies hope all is well emak&lmk how you feelin ?WELL girls had my scan this morning i have 16 little guys lol so i have egg collection tue morning at nine am so glad hopefull they will all or some have eggs in them


----------



## Babyrocks

WOW !^ follies.............great crop..........welll done and good luck for the E C on Tues. 


Well I don;t really feel much. Very very tired but that could be the gestone i'm taking as much as anything else. It's interesting because I had loads of symptoms the last 2 times I was pregnant..........nausea, constipation ...

crazyCate, good luck tomorrow. 
Lots of love, 
Babyrocks


----------



## Ladyhex

crazykate good luck for tomorrow morning                            

Lgs thats fantastic news hun      

Babyrocks .....good your feeling well   

cate hold of as long as you hun ...so you can get a true reading !!!

andreaj ...i'm keeping not to bad mrs ...didn't do much really the day ...what about you ?


----------



## chelle27

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on here in a while purely as nothing has been happening for me lol 

Basically I had suspected blocked fallopian tubes, but a dye test discovered one tube is 'normal' and the other is completely mangled for want of a better term lol.

I had my first appointment in RVH on Fri - yay FINALLY got there after just over a year of trying to persuade my gynae doc to refer us  and we are under Prof McClure. 

Basically he thinks I have what he called tubal disease :S this is a new one to me - hopefully someone here has an idea of what that might be as Ive googled and google cant even tell me what it might be.

He has told us the next step is yet another semen analysis for the other half which has been scheduled for may and then he wants to see me back again after that which i assume will be around July / august to schedule me for a laparoscopy. I'm reluctant to do this as i have a HUGE fear of anaesthetic so Prof McClure has said we can just go straight for IVF but he doesn't recommend it.

What i don't know is the timeline of things from here on..I don't think I'm on any kind of waiting list for treatment as of yet - they don't really tell you a lot do they lol so any answers would be very much appreciated .


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate: Hope tomorrow goes well for you.

lgs: Hope EC goes well for you.

chelle: After tests have been done and they know what tx is most appropriate, you'll have review where you sign the consent forms and it's then you're on the waiting list. To give you some idea of timescale DH and I were referred to Altnagelvin by our gp back in October 05, I had the dye test and DH had SA done. We got DH's SA results in November 06 and were told we'd need IVF. At that point we were referred to RFC, had initial consultation with them end May 07, DH's SA needed doing again and that was in the August, got results week later saying IVF would be appropriate. Had review at which we signed consent forms Feb 08. Due to being in Western Area, we only had to wait 7 mnths before getting letter of offer for tx. Started IVF November, got to EC and had to have freeze all due to 27 eggs of which 14 fertilised. Am now on 2ww after having FET. To find out which board you're in, see waiting list thread. It's on lower end 3? or maybe top end 2?.

Ladyhex: DH is  and has said no testing till 1st April. Originally he said not until 2nd which is OTD until I pointed out why I want to test on the 1st and at that stage 1 day early won't make any difference.


----------



## chelle27

Thanks Cate  

It all really just seems to be a waiting game - cant wait to just know were at least just on a waiting list! 

Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Cate1976

Chelle: Have put list of areas covered by each board on most recent page of waiting list thread for you. Will also post the waiting times I saw in room I had scan in last Monday.


----------



## shaz2

Hi sorry no personals but theres like 20 pages for me to catch up on. so hows everyone doing? where is everyone at in their tx?

xx


----------



## lmk

hey ladies thanks for all ur well wishes.  today didnt go as well as expected only 1 survived none of the rest could be frozen.  but as my new pal emma has said to me it only takes 1 and we are now offically in the pupo club!!!!   i haver never cried so much with the relief of this journey nearin an end... my god it has tried and tested me an dh.  big  to each an every1 of u and thank god for ff!!!!!

cate good luck for tomoro hun  
lgs glad all went well today and hope tues goes smoothly for u hun.
hello to u all, will catch up with u all later.
love lmk xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## plusone

Hi, girlies do not post much but have been observing from afar.  DH and I have one amazing little girl who we conceived  followin second private IVF ICSI at RFC she is almost 2.  DH last analysis showed zero sperm so  We no have no option but donor sperm which we are waiting for counselling for. But hope we have found donor through this site, who are looking for egg donor but at mo loads of hurdles to climb.

Just thought It would be beneficial for you all know that your place on the list is according to date of initial referral not the date you are placed on list for treatment, so therefore that is why your place on list changes so frequently.  I was told this when I had my first appointment, in some ways it could be seen as unfair but in others benefical to those that wait for ever for investigations.  I am currently frozen on the list as they initially thought that they had a sample of DH in storage but since looking at it have realised it would not be able to be used.  

I sometimes feel bad for pursuing child number two when so many are waiting number one, but until I had my daugther I thought I would be content with one child (how wrong was I). It has just made it worse.  Also my DD has a rare heart defect which means we just do not know what life may bring!!! 

Sorry for the rant wishing you all luck with treatment cycles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sue30

well done to those now in *PUPO* (whoever made that acronym up so hit the nail on the head) - Emma and lmk

Babyrocks - I was away last weekend and totally missed you  - wow congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Good luck tomorrow CrazyKate

Good news also about your scan lgs30 ...!!

Geez .. what an exciting week ahead for everyone!

Hello - chelle 27 - sorry, never heard of tubal disease either - my advice would simply be to keep on top of the RFC after your DH does his sample as to when your Lap will be scheduled if thats what you decide to go for - I didn't have one but I know there are a few people on this thread who have - good luck with what ever you decide!!!

Tearful if you are looking in - hows it going?

Hi to everyone else - big  as its Sunday night and its work tomorrow!

SUe

Nearly missed you there Shaz - hows your wee bun?

Lmk -  - it surely does only take one - tough day for you and DH - more hugs  

Hey Plusone - I don't think you should feel guilty for wanting number two - I know I would too - good luck on your journey XOX


----------



## Sue30

Ohh Shaz - I'm sooo sorry - as I said I was away last weekend and I hadn't read your sad news - I am so sorry


----------



## shaz2

sue30, no worries. im getting there xx


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls, 

quick up date, bad news for us im afraid, was taking into hospital on wednesday the 11th with severe pains in my side, after few days eing poked and hoked the consultants decided it was an ectopic pregnancy so was giving some kind of injection on the saturday but hsg levels kept going up so was taking to surgery on thursday morning although it turned out not to be ectopic it was the end of the road again for us.. wasnt meant to be this time.. ...xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Shaz, I'm just so so sorry to hear your news. Devastated for you hons. You just don't deserve to be going through this. THinking about you and Dh and praying      you get some good news soon. You sure deserve it. You're one very strong lady. xxxxx
Best wishes
BRxxxx


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Sorry haven't been around all last week...god so much has happened in a week it tock me ages to read all...

Emak and Imk best of luck to you both on 2ww lots of    to you both
and you too Cate good luck

Babyrock, so so happy for you, congrads  

Crazykate, hope all is going well with you...

Igs30 you too hope tx is going well, 

mollycat, hows the sniffing going? when does injection start?  

Sweetchilli, got a squeeze of the sperm too... 

Appletree, hows things with you, 10 eggs thats fab... when is E/T? good luck

Quond, hope your keeping calm!!!!   

Shaz, so so sorry to hear about etopic pregancie, hope you ok hun
take its easy pet,     

To everyone else big hugs and sorry if i missed someone out
just hope your all doing well

Hugs Molly777

had a fab time at home with family, sis and wee nephew going back to chicago tomor 
but had a great time at home....


----------



## emak

Hey lmk you can join a VERY exclusive club TOE along with quond and myself "team one egg" or suppose that could be "team one embryo" hang in there mrs ,alls not over ,how did you find transfere?
Lgs30 WOW thats a lot of follicles you lucky thing wishing you loads of luck for Tuesday ,enjoy the drugs .....i wish i had some today jes the pain was wile 
Im away to bed chat tomorrow girls
Emma


----------



## Ladyhex

Tubal disease is a common cause of infertility. The tubes must be open in order to transport eggs from the ovaries to the uterus. Tubal blockage can occur because of infection (pelvic inflammatory disease), scarring from previous surgery, congenital defects, endometriosis, or other conditions. In many, if not most, cases in vitro fertilization is the "therapy of first choice" for tubal disease because success rates are higher. 

This is also true in most cases where reversal of tubal sterilization is desired (dependent upon where and how the tubes were tied). Some young females choose tubal reanastamosis; however, it is rarely an option for females in their thirties or those with other factors contributing to their infertility. Tubal surgery can cause scarring, which can impede egg transport, even when performed by the most skilled reproductive surgeon. 

Dependent upon many factors, the cost of surgical repair of the tubes is similar to that of an IVF cycle. The only potential advantage to tubal reanastamosis in younger women is that repeated intercourse over many months could produce acceptable pregnancy rates where multiple IVF attempts may not be financially feasible. Please review the in depth discussions of this topic provided by our contributing reproductive endocrinologists

Hope this helps Chelle


----------



## IGWIN79

Shaz so so sorry loads of hugs for you and DH                keep strong hun 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sc


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg i had to read 3 pages lol 

shaz ...  I'm so sorry to hear your news    for you and DH ...be strong ...is there nothing the hospital can do knowing your history ?
Emak ..i love the name of your new team "Team one Egg "    

Lgs good luck for tomorrow   
Crazykate same for you mrs   

Molly777 ~ the ladies can talk lol 
Quond ~ hows you  feeling mrs ?

Appletree ~ just what mollycat said ... when is ET ?
sweetchilli ~ where are you hiding lol 

mollycat ~ hows you ?
Plusone ~ do not feel guilty hun ....I'm the same as yourself i have DD and she is asking all the time can she have a brother or sister (all her friends in school ...there mums are having babies at the mo) you will get there !!!

Lmk~ hun I'm sorry to hear your news ....but as we have all said to Emak it just takes one     
Hi chelle why do GP's and hospitals take so long to refer ...its so unfair !!

nothing new on me ...starting a diet tomorrow    lol 
       for all the ladies on their 2WW ...hope this is the outcome for you all


----------



## Ladyhex

Did anybody see Dancing in Ice to night 
Ray was Brill....couldnt believe Jessica got put out by Donal


----------



## chelle27

Thanks ladyhex - you gave me more info than prof mcclure did!! 

It explains why he's willing to go straight for IVF without compulsory investigatory surgery!


----------



## emak

Ladyhex i cant take the credit for the name "team one egg" or TOE  the very lovely Quond came up with the name last week when trying to cheer me up and it did make me giggle
chelle27 you will learn pretty quickly that the docs dont explain anything to you ,they just want to get you in and out as quick as possible,im not blaming them entirely just overloaded with patients i suppose 
Plusone very interesting bit of info you have supplied ,but are you sure I think most of us on ere who are on waiting lists for tx have been led to believe that you only got put on the list once you had your initial appointment THEN had to wait another 4-6 months for a review and only then did you get put on the waiting list ,so a good lot of us paid for private review appointments to get on the list quicker and also thats what the consultant who i had the private review with led me to believe that i was only on the list from THAT day not when  was refered from Altnagelvin 4 month previous.....it seems like we are all being given different info.
Hows all the rest of you ladies this morning? Looks like the nice weather has GONE 
E XXX


----------



## lgs30

good morning ladies an team toe how are we all


----------



## crazykate

Morning my lovelies how are we all

Shaz I'm so very sorry to hear your news - take care of yourselves hun    

Emak, lmk - you are now PUPO - congratulations   

me too.  I have one 8 cell embie, grade 2 and one 7 cell embie grade 1 on board unfortunately no frosties.  Quite a bit of bleeding that I didn't expect this morning but it's all to do with where Prof. McClure clipped - he was absolutely great    Now for the ole bum bullets


----------



## lgs30

crazycate did you no that you were gettin two back in am sure toyr so excited now lay for the nexts 2w an do nothin same goes to the other girls


----------



## lgs30

crazycate did you no that you were gettin two back in am sure toyr so excited now lay for the nexts 2w an do nothin same goes to the other girls


----------



## crazykate

lgs - I knew that if enough of them made it I would be getting 2 - this was because I had tx with origin before.  If this had been my first I'd only have had one put back.


----------



## plusone

Hi, How is everyone this cold windy wet day.
I am almost 100% sure that the place on the list is determined by your referral date but you are not placed on list till you sign forms.  My consultant is also a colleague in another hospital so I think he feels the need to give me as much info as possible as I would pester him at work.  Though I have to say it does not help get me up any list!!!!!  He is way to professional for that hence the 5 year wait!!!!!
It is right that you are not placed on a list until you have had investigations and sign consent form, which means it could be beneficial to get on it quicker by having private appointment as once you get to number ten you can not move out of it (though I have heard it does happen).  But the fact you could be number 30 one week and 100 next week is explained by those that have referals prior to your date going in front!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  All very complicated and hard to explain.

Sending everyone         

Thinking of you all on you 2ww, tx, et, ec.

Take care


----------



## Sue30

Crazy Kate - thats great news about your two embies - welcome to PUPO!

How the diet going so far Ladyhex - I religiously start one every Monday  

Hows you feeling Lgs30?

Hi everyone else  

Off to my planning appointment at Origin this afternoon - am so nervous! 

Sue


----------



## Ladyhex

[fly]Crazykate~ fantastic news hun   
Congrats on being PUPO [/fly]


----------



## Ladyhex

[fly]Crazykate~ fantastic news hun   
Congrats on being PUPO[/fly]


----------



## Babypowder

everyone jez you girls can ,

Theres a lot to get through, firstly, Shaz  to you so sorry to hear your news, I thought something was up, when I hadn't seen a post from you, take care of yourself .

Crazykate, EMak, Cate, IMK [fly]CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO[/fly] 

Lgs what a great responder to the ole drugs, sounds like plenty of wee eggies! 

Loopy any word on the shedule , I haven't recieved mine yet 

Glitter did the  show? form away?

Sue 30 how did you planning app go today?   

Chelle hello and welcome , tubal disease-I wasn't told anything either.......had both my tubes removed in '07 I know they where blocked but no-one EVER explained why or how.......I always been left wondering did I have an infection? but I was never treated for anything by GP. 

Glad to get posting today, I have been exhausted last couple of days, not just tired, sooo tired my neck and back where breaking, couldn't sit to watch tv,or go on computer, Had me worried as I had a viral systemic infection last yr, put me out of work for 4mnths, I could hardly move my arms or walk with fatigue, it would have been similar to the way ME affects you, Post viral something or other, so I was thinking god hope this isn't starting again , Im in work this morn though and so far I feel bright.

Anyhoo catch ya's later. Babypowder


----------



## Sue30

Hey BP - poor you - that doesn't sound like much of a weekend for you -   it wasn't what you had before -   its just your body dealing with the stress of were your 'bleeping' schedule is ....!! So glad to hear you are feeling brighter this morning! Don't be working too hard today   Anyway...    

Appointment at 1.30 .. ahhhhh!!!! Hopefully get on before I have to head back into work  - am on until 9 tonight ...


----------



## lgs30

hi ya girls totally wrecked an i feel as if a have weights at the bottom of my tummy lol
shaz so sorry doll hope you an d/h are ok 
sue all the best for today 
ladyhex hows you doing
emak &lmk &cate1976 &crazykate hope your all well


this time tomorrow it will be all  out of my hands when they take my 16 little ones out am so scared 
hi to everyone else hope your good xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx sue, I asked about your app just as you posted , so will check uplater how ya got on.

Think you could be right bout the stress, hopefully I hear soon , can't wait to do my IVF CD have been holding off til I start DR, see if that helps.

LGS im sure you are weighed down with all those eggies, but hey you get a BFP you'll be weighed down for 9mnths  .

 to everyone.

PS. whats with our weather


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls
Babypowder    god love ya,sounds like you had a rough weekend ,hope you start to feel better ,you will need all your strength for when you start tx...any word yet on the schedule?
Lgs30 hows the nerves mrs?
Crazykate what excellent quality embies you have on board (im jealous ) congrats on being pupo...welcome to the club  
Lmk how you feeling today? Any pain after yesterday?
Sue its all happen now mrs ,i remember how excited i was when we went for our pre planning appointment .
Im just thinking at least i will only have to go back to the rfc one more time ....hopefully for a scan   if its a review oh god love them up there ,the nurses were lovely though.
What the heck is happening with the weather We even had hail here a wee while ago  My parents arrive home tomorrow from Oz they have been there since 9th Dec and i cant wait to see them espically Mum ,have really missed not having her here through my tx.Yesterday on the way home from the hospital my brother who lives in Oz phoned to tell me that his wife is pg AGAIN ,14 weeks if you dont mind.His fecking timing stinks why couldnt he have told me before my tx started ,i know it cant be easy for him to have to tell his infertile sister that his very fertile wife is pg for a 4th time in 5 yrs .I know i must sound a little bitter ,suppose i am    ,but if im being honest it put a bit of a downer on me yesterday ,of course im pleased for them but i felt it took away from my happiness (the little i had) awwww listen to me think i better 
Right thats my rant over with.
Emma  xx


----------



## lmk

hey girlies.... how is every1 today on this cold and miserable crappy afternoon 

shaz       for u and dh be strong xxxxxxxx

emak cate1976 crazykate how do we pass in these 2 wks my head is fried already!!  

emak i'm on the same boat as u my cousin who is like my bro has his 3rd on the way they're 9wks gone and not planned.  she looks at him an shes preggers biatch!!!

lgs all the best for ec tomoro doll!!!! 

proud member of "TOE"
lmk xoxoxoxo


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz: So sorry to hear your news, it brought me close to .      and      for you and DH.

lgs: Glad your scan went well yesterday. Hope EC and ET goes ok for you.

CrazyKate: Congratulations on being PUPO.  ing for a BFP for you.

lmk: Congratulations on being PUPO.  ing for BFP for you.

Babypowder: Hope you're feeling better soon.

Update on me in my diary, it's long though which is partly why I'm not posting it here. All I'm saying is that lasting till 1st April before testing is going to be difficult.


----------



## bump14

Help!    What on earth does PUPO mean/stand for?
Ta


----------



## lmk

hi bump14 hows u? so many codes i'm stil tryin to keep up myself!!  pupo stands for pregnant until otherwise proven.

lmk x


----------



## Cate1976

bump14:  welcome to you, have seen your posts in waiting list thread. Hope you find FF as supportive as I have. As well as being there for each other during tough times, we do have some serious craic in here. You'll soon get used to the abbreviations, there's a list of the most common ones in Intros and starting out section.


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz I was so gutted to hear your news, you`ve been through so much life is so cruel

Wishing you and DH all the very best for the future   

Hi to everyone else     for all you ladies on your 2ww

Yella


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi girls loads of      for all you on the   hope yous all get a  
        

Well i am sitting here all morning crying, so down at the mo yet again !!!! Havent even started yet , what am i going to be like when i do !!!! I think i need to give myself a good kick up the backside LOL 
My back is still killing me , ryan my son is in trouble at school AGAIN ,and i am  Covered in head to toe in hives and they dont know what is causing it and have lost my referral for testing so i will prob have to wait another six months  doctors drive me mad !!! 
I am so tired of everything dont know if i will be strong enough to go through any more 
Dh i dont think understands how stressed i am he so calm all the time , i sometime wonder am i over reacting to everything    Anyhoo sorry for the rant   
I am really hoping you all get a BFP girls i really do yous all deserve it so much   
Welcome bump and chelle   

Shaz Thinking of you hun !!!

Hi , babyrocks, babypowder, lgs30, liag, sunbeam, appletree, molly777, mollycat, Crazycate, cate1976, ladyhex,Imk , emak, sue, plusone, loopy, glitter, quoad, yellazippy my god there are so many now LOL


----------



## crazykate

- I just lost my flaming post!

Sweetchilli - awww mrs    -sorry you're feeling down hun. the anticipation of tx is sometimes more emotionally draining than the actual tx itself. As for your son's hives, sometimes it can be oranges/orange juice or tomatoes/tomato sauce can cause hives or do you think it is something he's coming into contact with at school  It's awful oranges cause them to come out on me 

Emak - your brother's timing was exceptional (that's not the word I want to use but my brain is mush and I can't remember the word I want to use   ) Did he know about your tx I'm sure he probably wouldn't have mentioned it had he known the stage you were at  

Sue - well come on how did the planning appt go ?? We need something to keep us 2ww'ers occupied   Really though hope it went well and you can start soon 

 Bump14 & Chelle

DH is away on Thursday to England for a training day - he won't be home til after 9pm think that will be the longest day ever for me 

GALAXYGIRL- If you're looking in hun - have a lovely day tomorrow


----------



## lgs30

good evenin girls hope i find you well lol
had to go to bed there for a couple of hours pure wreck my d/p is workin late tonight as his up doin his deed tomorrow lol lol lol


----------



## Babypowder

,

Emak, I know exactly how you feel, of course your pleased for your bro, but my god another one! lol, and like you say worst timming ever ,
I have a cousin who I rarely see, but my mum would see all the time when she goes to visit her own sister (my aunt), so when my offer letter arrived my mum told them that I was going to be starting tx, 4weeks later, cousin announces she has just found out shes pg , she already has 2 kids, personally I was thinking  , she done that on purpose , but then of course she more than likely didn't! but its aswell we have this site, could you imagine me making that statement to anyone else  lol.

Plus OMG I was soooooooooo mad at my mum for blabbing about tx aswell, I said to her 'Hello I don't want ANYONE to know'

So Emm's that was a great day all round.  . But at least we have each other on here, all our lovely, sane, well balanced women  .


Sweetchilli, hope your feeling a bit better,  the build up can be soo stressful, think we think were never going to cope, but the girls that have had tx are proof that we somehow will manage to get through, as for the hives I second, Crazykate, oranges are the worst .


----------



## lgs30

babypowder my mum done that at the hair dressers on saturday well i red my stomach to her when i got out i said to her sure you dont want to put it in the papers now i was that ragin but felted bad after until she done the same today down the street i dont think she nos wat she says till she says it


----------



## Babypowder

Hi lgs, god your poor man, the worst thing is that everyone knows exactly what there gonna do, and just done , my DP was worried about the 'timming' he said you don't want to be too quick they'll be thinking  , he's ****e, or if you take too long then there thinking   whats up with him  , I try to even it out by reminding him the world and his wife have seen my lala and poked and prodded round it  .


----------



## lgs30

bp your so rite lol no what he said to me what if i miss the jar i said you better not for your sake as am gettin a pretty big needle up the you no wat so if thats all you have to do then shut up lol lol lol am feelin so heavy today its unreal il be glad to get these 16 little guys out of me lol


----------



## Babypowder

yeah my mum says she's can't help it shes just sooo excited, but they don't realise its more pressure on us .


----------



## lgs30

yip you feel that you have to do it but after tomorrow its out of my hands so am prayin hard to the big guy


----------



## Babypowder

^pray  you'll get some frosties aswell with that number, incase you want another little bundle inthe future


----------



## lgs30

lol i be glad of 1 at the moment dol lol lol must go dinner is callin


----------



## emak

Awwww girls i dont know were i would be without you all     .Crazykate in answer to your question YES my brother knew what stage of tx we were at ,the phone call took place enroute from hospital post e/t to home ,i still cant believe it but nothing surprises me anymore about the lack of support  and sensitivity i have had from my OWN family  they just dont have a feckin clue ,why did he have to wait until i was pupo is he that bloody stupid not to know that i dont need to be hearing news like that at the moment TBH i would rather have been told weeks ago.Yesterday he let me tell him all about the e/t then he says awell since u have had some "good"  news i have some for you.....i knew exactely what he was going to say ,its not like i havent heard it before ,but it did come as a shock.I honestly thought that after my other 2 sil gave birth a few months ago i wouldnt have to "put up with" another pg announancement for quite some time ,im just waiting for my best friend next her LO is 14mths now and im pretty sure that she is going to want to be adding to her family....but i was preparing myself for HER not another sil.Babypowder i honestly had the same thought come into my head as you did about your cousin doing it on purpose    my sil is a  demanding beatch and i wouldnt put it past her ,seems like they timed it perfectly with my tx  I must sound soooo selfish and bitter but it helps to know that i have the support of you gals and that yous feel his timing in telling me was totally WRONG .Ohhhh god im ranting AGAIN .I have just had a wee nap was listening to my IVF companion CD and feel asleep  thought i would wake up feeling happier/better but seems like i havent really ENOUGH about ME.
Sweetchilli     sorry to hear your feeling sooooo low ,if it helps i think we have all gone through "phases" of lowness and as for Dh's they are pretty clueless in the emotional side of things ,i know mines was just useless ,but since the weekend he has had a personality transplant and im loving the new DH   long may it last  .It shouldnt be too long til you start tx i know on my first week of d/r i was an emotional mess ,think i was so overwhelmed with it all after waiting soooo long  i just didnt know what to do 
Im glad my Mum isnt the only one that thinks its OK to talk to anybody about my tx ,different generation girls have they never heard of discreation??
Right im off for my dinner chat to yous later
Emma  xx


----------



## Cate1976

Family and friends announcing pg's can be painful, DH and I found out Christmas Day 2007 that my sister was pg with #2 who's now 7mnths old. That was hard, I was pleased for her but so wished it could have been DH and I announcing a pg.


----------



## Babypowder

Emma I don't think your being bitter, think its hard to swallow when your told, but in a couple of days it'll go out of your head, honestly, I could hardly sleep after I heard bout my cousin, now im over it, though I know in 8mnths or whatever whe the baba's born it'll hurt if im not pg  .

Our men folk, really don't get it, I think about tx 24/7, in the car, bath, when I wake, before I go to sleep, though like your recently mines been nice, he bought me 12 red roses yesterday and had our wee puppy give them to me for mothers Day  , I could have  .


----------



## lgs30

girls need to no something an i want you to be as honest as possible what is e/c like what can i expect   what should i bring with me bar my d/p bought new knickers an socks the day


----------



## mollycat

girles...

shaz...so so sorry babes, i feel for you and your dh, sending you loads of hugs... x  

hows all you girls on  ??   you are all doing well and sending you all loads of PMA hehe

sue.... im doing good thanks for asking, im keeping calm so far and no symptoms or mood swings.... makes me wonder if the darn sniff stuff is working lol.

lgs... great news on the scan... bet your excited now  

sending my best wishes and hugs to all you girls  

love and hugs Debby x


----------



## mollycat

lgs your new knickers will be sitting sweet on a chair


----------



## galaxy girl

Thanks for message Kate - looking forward to the birthday apart from the fact I'm 34 tomorrow. 34!!!!!  I'll be spending my afternoon in the waiting room at the Royal ( lucky me) up for bloods i think. 

Hope everyones 2WW are going well!!

Lgs - don't really know about ec at the Royal - just had it at Origin.


----------



## emak

lgs30 right e/c....your taken in told to undress the bottom half ,keep socks on.Put on lovely robe that has you ass on show lie down and they put a drip thing in your arm get u in position  striupps and all that.Then they start giving you the drugs ...enjoy best bit!!! Anyhoo then they start ,im not gonna lie to u ,you will feel some discomfort and mines was pretty quick considering i had only one follicle  anyhoo there is one part when the needle goes in that is the worst bit but honestly u will be grand i thought it would be worse and u are soo drugged up ye wont care whats happening   after they have all your wee eggies you are then wheeled into recovery where a lovely nurse will check on you every so often,by that stage you will be totally with it again iykwim and thats about it apart from the rank coffee they offer u and the toast.Hope that helps you,Good luck for the morning will be thinking of you.Must go have to phone my pal.
Emma


----------



## glitter girl

GALAXY GIRL         

                                    

                       

             


                                                        


                              HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## lgs30

girls am so scared now


----------



## Cate1976

Here's my ec experience, had been feeling tired over weekend and not eating much which isn't me. Went in the room and undresed bottom half, had the needle put in arm for the pain relief and the thing on finger to keep eye on blood pressure, legs up on stirrups. Then they started and as soon as I said it was starting to hurt, pain relief was topped up. Once it was over, I was wheeled into recovery, wanted to sit up straight away but was told no, after 20 mintes I was finally allowed to sit up and they brought me coffee and toast. Then DH went off to do his bit. It's worth mentioning that physically I felt fine, emotionally not as I had to have freeze all cos they got 27 eggs out of me. After the coffee and toast, I wanted to go so I could ring my parents and text friend from church who's been so supportive. Everytime I moved my arm, the damn canula thing hurt. My blood pressure was chacked and was a bit lower than they wanted it to be so I had a cup od water (no idea how this raises bp)? The water did the trick cos when my bp was checked again, it was ok so canula thing in arm was finally removed, nurse gave me advice on how to avoid getting OHSS which was strong possibility, advice was drink plenty and to quote the nurse 'I don't need to tell you this but keep active but don't overdo it. That evening I was in my theology classes.


----------



## emak

Ack Lgs30 ,i hope i didnt scare you actually thought i put it down quite "nicely" swear to god you will be fine and it will be over before you know it .....and just think it will be worth it in the end


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

anyone watching the Great sperm race, on channel for now 
very interesting,  and funny

M777


----------



## molly777

galaxy girl  

lgs30, honestly you have nothing to worry about tomor emak is right
your that drugged you won't even care, worse is taking off clothes
and the nurses are just lovely... good luck and don't worry really    to you

M777


----------



## emak

GALAXY GIRL


----------



## Sue30

EVENING EVERYONE!!

Seriously (as someone mentioned earlier) - what is going on with the weather!!!

Sweetchilli - sorry to hear you are down - definitely a mind blower this whole IF business and I don;t think the other halves totally understand!! You sound like you have alot on your plate the mo as well and thats hard to deal with as well ... ahh ..  

Emak -  what utter crap timing!!! Seriously hello!! I do think though that people think that IVF is a sure cert - that pregnancy is a sure thing - which of course we all know it isn't! Do not at all feel bad about being bitter - I have 3 best friends - one is 30 weeks, the other 15 weeks and the other has a baby who is 2 so no doubt an announcement will be made very soon (well I am expecting it) and I do ask lots of time why them and not me! I prob said on here before but when my sister said she was pg for the second time I shouted down the phone - 'I suppose you only had to drop your knickers and you were pregnant' - I later apologised but it still hurt she conceived about the same time as I had my miscarriage (or whatever the heck it was 2 years ago) which I thought was abit insensitive - but hey what can ya do!!! Chin up - your parents can have two new grand children to look forward to at Christmas!!!

Hey Mollycat - sniffing is just the randomist thing I have ever heard - I'd be exactly the same wondering if I was doing it right and what exactly it was doing!!!

Lgs30 - lots and lots of luck for tmw .. try not to be scared - if you do - think of what a delivery of a 8lb baby would be like .. shudder!!!!

Galaxy - enjoy your birthday at the RFC .. 

Hey Kate - only getting the 'bum bullet' thing now I have picked up my drugs!! Burst out laughing when I seen them!!!

BP - how you feeling today ?

Cate - you are seriously the font of all knowledge - I'll be picking your brains very soon once treatment starts!!!

Shaz ..  

Well, had my planning appointment in Origin today - it went really well - am starting Metformin on Friday and then starting injections prob the 6/7 April with EC&ET planned for w/b 20th! Happy enough with the way everything went - only thing was I asked what my AMH reading meant (thinking she was going to say good/bad ovarian reserve) and she said well its what we would expect of someone who as PCOS!! I was like .. WHAT - I don;t have PCOS  and she said - yes you do - went back through the notes and there it was - I have PCOS and NO ONE TOLD ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have no other symptoms - have a regular cycle etc but apparently it was spotted when I had an internal scan!! Said it wasn;t going to affect my treatment but I would need to ask the consultant at my first scan about it ... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Anyway - did make my DH feel better that it wasn't all his fault (bad swimmers) .... that aside  .. roll on Friday  

Anyway - lgs good luck again for tmw - I'll be thinking about ya

Sue


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Sue, I wouldn't say I'm knowledgable but can remember my tx really well cos it's so recent.


----------



## chelle27

Molly - I watched the great sperm race and was also highly amused. 

It did make me wonder how anyone ever gets pregnant even those lucky enough to be able to without assistance, those little guys have one hell of a trek to do!!

Also watched a programme on twins in the womb on national geograpic i think it was, and wow the technology they have now is outstanding!

Hugs to all


----------



## lmk

and   to each and every1 of u!!!

lgs how did it go today hun.... hope ur well ... i will   for u an dp

  galaxy girl!!!!!

emak, kate,cate1976 and quond... my  buddies  hows it goin?? i'm going  a bit doolally!!!! 

hey also to ladyhex,loopybud,mollycat,sweetchilli,andreaj81,sunbeam, betty77, molly777, loopyone, lisg, babyrock,babypowder,chelle27,shaz2,plusone,sue30,bump14,yellazippy and glitter girl  hope u all are well!!!
sorry if i missed any1

lmk xoxoxoxox


----------



## lgs30

hi girls just droppin in today was totally awful totally awful only got two eggs the pain was killin to say the least the dr said that my ovaries are too far up an i had done fantastic givin how much work they had to do cried my eyes out just got a feelin its all over an if it is thats it never again it will just be me an d/p forever an he nos it now right girls am away here goin to bed my stomach feels as if it has been torn out


----------



## Babyrocks

God,lgs, sounds awful. Did they not give you remifentanyl during the procedure to prevent pain? 
Don't worry hons about only having 2. It only takes 1 x XX


----------



## Cate1976

Galaxy Girl:  Hope you're having a great day.

lgs:      for you, sorry to hear your EC was so painful.      ing that both eggs fertilise.

2ww is going well still feeling really  that at least 1 of Brooke and Rio has implanted. Still can't look at sweets without thinking yuk but still liking chocolate though. Have ate so much today though, had snack when I got down the town (jambon and 2 hash browns), then couple bars chocolate and packet of crisps, got in and had curry and chips I'd bought and I'm hungry again. No sign of implantation bleed though and I am knicker watching.


----------



## plusone

lgs 30 I am so sorry that the procedure was so painful.  Two eggs is disappointing I am sure but it only takes one.  Will be praying they both fertilise.    

To all those on the dreaded 2ww good luck.

Sue30 glad your appointment went well

Cate1976 your need for food was the symptom I had when I was pregnant with my little miracle..........I could have ate for ireland and the world in fact..........the day after et I was nauseated but I could have killled if I did not get 2 sausage rolls   r really was my only symptom apart from all those that go with also having you AF so kinda baffled me.  I had no implantation bleed so do not worry either way.

Everyone take care   it is soooooooo cold here today.  I have appointment with counsellor tomorrow about using donor sperm and being egg donor.................oh so nervous!!!!!


----------



## lgs30

girls had a sleep there an woke up with the mind settin that its all over so after tomorrow il b off for a little while think il need the time to get over this whole thing but one things for sure no more ivf for me def no no


----------



## emak

Lgs30     OMG what an ordeal for you hun ,im sure u must be disappointed considering that you were told that you had 16 follicles but as i said to lmk what was said to me all last week ...it only takes one    that your 2 wee eggies fertilise overnight.The ole pain killer def isnt enough to kill the pain just dull it a bit BUT i didnt go through what you did...for me it was e/t  ohhh the things us girls go through to be mummies.
Hows my fellow 2 week waiters doing ? I have been getting slight a/f type pains since yesterday but im trying to not think too much of it im blaming the meds ...do any of yous have any feelings??
My parents came home today ,it was great to see them at long last and i was bought a beautiful watch...a good one  which now means i have to think of a new birthday pressie for DH to get me next week ,only thing is i havent a clue what i want (well i do )  but u cant buy one in the shops.Any ideas girls ...ye would think i had everything a girl could want but im not big on jewellery ,dont want clothes hmmmmmm think i better get my thinking cap on .Away for dinner catch up later.
Emma  xx


----------



## lmk

lgs,take it easy love... be positive and rest plenty.  it only takes 1 as i have found out like emak will   for u and dp xoxoxoxox

emak i too havin af like pains, messin with my head (.)(.) really sore and lower back.  running to the toilet none stop and have to run upstairs for that......dh needs to get that sorted!!!  bet u were glad to c mum n dad, there'll be some serious spoiling u to be done!  as for a bday present cant help u there maybe a massage or a facial would be nice and relaxing.  my clothes are not fitting me at the mo.

hope all of u r well
lmk xoxoxox


----------



## Cate1976

lgs30:     , hang in there, hope your eggs fertilise overnight. Please let us know the result.

No AF pains here, have just ate a burger with a plate of chips definitely more chips than I'd normally have and I might have to go for pudding as well, Ben & Jerry's ice cream.

Symptoms indicating at least 1 of Brooke and Rio has implanted:
Going off sweets but still eating chocolate.
Hunger, have ate so much today. This could also be due to Progynova/Crinone gel messing with my hormones.
'Gut' feeling that I'm not just PUPO but pg.

To all my fellow 2ww's, if you go to the 2ww board, near the top is a thread called 2WW FAQ's, it gives loads of info including at what stage of pg symptoms ocur if you get them. The first 3 signs of pg which can come before OTD are going off foods you'd normally eat, implantation bleed and strange taste in mouth. It does make interesting reading. 

It has to be said that the temptation to test before 1st April is going to be hard especially as I have First Response tests which can give result 6 days early.


----------



## andreaj81

hi ladies sorry didn't get on yest

shaz sorry to hear your sad news  

lgs hope your starting to feel a bit better, sorry  to hear you had such a hard time...just remember why your putting yourself through this...it'll all be worth it in the end    

hope all the ladies in 2ww are going well    

sweetchilli sorry your feeling low darling... its not easy, hope your feeling better soon   if you need a good rant im here xx

hope everyone else is ok

i got phone call from origin this morning...got my first appt this thur for my bloods then my pre tx appt next fri with prof mc clure! finally things are starting to move! woohoo! got my pre assessment 2moro for my lap...hopefully they'll give me a date


----------



## lia.g

Girls haven't had a chance to get on the last few days as have just been so busy at work and am just home tonight after another nightmare day so will have to be short and sweet I'm afraid  

Shaz - so sorry to hear your sad news.  Thinking about you and DH   

Lgs - sorry e/c was such an ordeal.  Try to stay positive and I'm praying they both fertilise tonight  

Thinking about all you ladies on 2ww.  Hope you're all staying strong and positive   

Andrea - great news about your appointment  

Galaxy -    Hope you're having a great day

To everyone else on tx or just waiting patiently  

Lia xo


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone   
I am not going to rant today     
Lgs30... sorry to here you had a bad time sounds like you were in alot of pain      they both fertilize hun 

Praying for all you ladies on the       for yous all  

Andrea...  Dont worry i will LOL I am sure i will have lots more days like that !!!! Were is prof mc clure is he in Origin or RVH     I had my bloods done last week but could not get the next app till next month, they are so busy !!

Shaz hope you are keeping ok hun    thinking of yous 

Galaxy hope you had a really nice birthday hun !!!

Hi babyrocks, sunbeam, babypowder, glittergirl, appletree, betty, molly777, mollycat, loopy, chelle, loopybud, sue30, ladyhex , bump, yellazippy  Hope you are all keeping ok !!

Cate... really hope you are pg   
I had serious craving when i was pg i had to go for a ulster fry nearly every morning and it had to be in a cafe three miles away LOL i think i put on two stone   

Emak...    for you hun 
how about two weeks away in the carribean being pampered for your birthday prese    Oh i would love that LOL

Liag... Have a lovley holiday hun , bring the sun back for us    Sounds like you work is like mine "stressfull"

Imk,  plusone, crazykate,    for yous all  
Plusone... How does the egg donation work 

Sorry if i have missed anyone !!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sweetchilli


----------



## Babypowder

to all,

lgs I'm sorry to hear about your e/c, I know you must be disappointed as-well, but   the the wee eggies fertilise overnight .

 galaxy.

Hey    to all ya's .

Sue glad your planning apoint went well........apart from the PCOS, I remember them telling me I was borderline as I had a few cyst on 1 ovary, they said to manage my diet, no drinking from tins,or eating tinned food (something to do with aluminum) no processed foods, plenty of fresh stuff, although I carry too much weight I still follow what they said and so far so good.

Hey sweetchilli glad your feeling better 

Loopy what we gonna do bout these shedules? how many days til your day 21? think I'm about 12 days to go?


----------



## galaxy girl

Thanks for all the b day messages!! I had a great day. DH got me 2 charms from Tiffanys for my charm bracelet !!
Got all my drugs at the Royal and didn't have to get bloods done as we had got them done last month in prep for going to Nottingham at the GPs!! However did have to Queue for an hour to get in the Royal car park and another hour in the waiting room before being seen. 

Lgs - EC sounds awful. I'm praying you get 100 per cent fertilization.


----------



## galaxy girl

Thanks Loopy!
Yep - need to wait for April AF though - and March's arrived on Sunday - so will be a while yet! Are you going nuts waiting on your schedule?Know i would be.


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

igs30, really so sorry to hear about e/c feel so bad after what i said last night, hope your ok hun
you really sound like you had a nightmare, don't give up hope as plusone and babypower said it only take one...  

plusone love your name...

emak, kate, cate1976 , imk and quond thinking of you all on the 2ww 

hello to all you girls in the middle and sarting treatment 

Molly777


----------



## sparklyme

For anyone using Origin.  I noticed in yesterdays tele that they are advertising for new staff so maybe the wait in there will be much quicker when they finish the recruitment


----------



## lgs30

wel girls good morning first of all want to thank you all so much for your kind words an prayers i would be lost without you all 
NOW for the main news my two eggies fertilized rang this morning cried with her on the phone am sure she thought i was mad but she said that everything looked great an was to give her a wee ring tomorrow again i cried that much with my mum on  the phone she thought it was over lol prayin now they keep goin love you all 

linda xxxx


----------



## emak

Well Linda what did i tell ya yesterday  DELIGHTED for you .Your lucky the rfc is open tomorrow at least you can phone and see how the 2 boyos are doing ,i was climbing the walls over the weekend.  now that they keeping dividing for you.How are you feeling physically today ...any discomfort?


----------



## crazykate

morning

DH took my puter to work yesterday so I couldn't get on yesterday afternoon   and he forgot to bring it home and had to go away back to work to get it   and then my little sister was taken back into hospital yesterday.  She was only home on Sunday after surgery and her new shunt has blocked - she may be in for more surgery today.  With all the palava at the Royal last nite mum had to park on the Falls Road and walk my sister into A&E which would have been an ordeal because she is quite a big girl.

Linda - great news may they divide and divide mrs    

Prof McClure is at the Royal but I know he was covering at Origin whilst Dr. Farrag is on leave - he's lovely    I've never laughed through ET before


----------



## lgs30

thanks girls iv a tiny wee bit of bleedin thats about it its all worth now if my wee eggies keep goin


----------



## molly777

igs30 delighted to hear that... will be   for you

M777


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls

I havent been on this thread since I got my BFN a few weeks ago, but I see you are all keeping very busy!

I have my review appt with Prof McClure at Origin next Friday so looking forward to that.  We still have 4 frosties there so am hoping I can start tx again in May/June after next AF.  No idea how much it is going to cost for frozen embryo transfer.. no doubt it wont be cheap!  I am also on the NHS waiting list with RFC so if next cycle doesnt work then that will be my last shot.

Wishing you all the best of luck and babydust to all of us!  Good luck to everyone on 2ww, I know how hard it is!

Jo x


----------



## Babypowder

everyone, 

lgs    that your wee eggies fertilised DH sperm musta been Like James Bond.....007 license to fertilise   those boys  , so well done to him too.

Have to say I'm worried myself about the pain, but I have told myself, I know I'm going to find it tuff and painful but it'll be worth it   

Galaxy Tiffany's  lucky ducky, must drop that one into conversation with DP 

Loopy,I'm glad you phoned, feel a bit better now though I'm gonna be watching the post and waiting on the phone now lol  . I lol I'm doing the same when I go to the fridge, its like they say   to you,still here .

well after waiting all morning for the decorator to come a do a wee bit of papering, he just phoned to say can we do it Fri instead as he's running behind  .

They say everything comes to those who wait..........in that case after my wait i'll have a beautiful healthy baby then after this tx, if thats not too much .


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, I was interviewed by a lovely lady journalist from BBC radio Ulster this morning, in relation to waiting lists etc here in N.i.. I expect the interview will be on tomorrow or friday morning, she will txt to let me know. 

This lady told me that the health minister is about to make a significant announcement about NHS treatment in N.Ireland. I dont know the details yet but she did say it will be very good news . I did get to mention about how we support each other online, but this may be edited. I answered all her questions as honestly as I could, I hope I have done all you ladies justice, Will be back on later to tell what I was asked, Im in work at the minute so haven't the time at the minute, chat later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jellybaba

OMG glitter this is so exciting! Do you think McGimpsey is gonna announce that NI patents will receive more than one NHS funded tx


----------



## Jomag

Glittergirl - that's fantastic, can't wait to hear what this is all about.  I hope they keep the bit in about the site, this really is a Godsend for anyone going through IVF - I don't know how I came across it, but so glad that I did!

How great would it be if we could get more than one tx on NHS!!  My DH has already splashed out about £6k on this so far and we have probably about another £1.5k to pay next month.


----------



## Cate1976

lgs: So pleased both eggs have fertilised.  ing for you.

glittergirl: Well done on the interview. I'd be interested to read what questions were asked. Hope the announcement is made soon.

Update on me is no more symptoms apart from what I've said already. Still feeling really positive that at least one of Brooke and Rio has implanted. 7 days to testing, 8 days to OTD.


----------



## lgs30

thanks everyone am just praying they keep on growin the nurse said that she sees no reason why they shouldnt keep goin but you just never no


----------



## lgs30

girls when do you start takin the progesterone vaginal gel is it after e/t


----------



## emak

Linda you start the progesterone gel after e/t ,the nurse told me to take it as soon as i got home then to use it at night (prevent leakage)   glad your sounding a lot more positive and happy today   

Glitter WOW ,u famous   how did you get roped into that? I wonder what the announancement is 
Away for dinner ,be back later
Emma


----------



## lmk

hey girlies...  hope u all are well today

lgs congrats hun all will be well for u will be   for u an dp

emak do u still hav af like pains? i do i'm crampy round belly and back didnt get much sleep last night my heed is messed up!  this   should be renamed!!!!

glitter girl u little rovin reported cant wait to hear will be stayin glued to hear all. what time will it be on?
                     

to us all!!! lmk


----------



## emak

Lisa how you doing mrs? Yes i still have the a/f type pains in the same place as you....my head is fried    BUT i had a wee look around FF and apparently its normal in the 2ww and in some cases a very good sign    but im guessing that would be way too early for us 2.


----------



## Quond

Hi folks!

I am now in the final 36 hrs of my 2WW and I have NO idea if it's worked or not.  Have sore lower back, but that could just be the progesterone.

I will be devastated on Friday morning if its not good news.  But there is still hope.  And hopefully I will start a trend of BFPs on this thread....

Best wishes to Emma and everyone else on the 2WW!   

Quond xxx


----------



## lgs30

wat if my eggs dont grow wats the chances


----------



## lmk

emma...i honestly am goin crazy, went for lunch with mum today we were sitting in the car and i started crying for no reason.  this is 1 hell of a rollercoaster!!!

quond all the best hun stay     for u

wish my otd was this weekend!

lisa xox


----------



## lmk

lgs u got to be positive hun,  ur goin to make urself ill      for u xoxox


----------



## andreaj81

evening ladies

had my pre assessment today for my lap, got a date for 20th of april. goin to origin 2moro... cant wait! think dh is quite nervous tho. sweetchilli i started seeing prof at rvh then transfered with him to origin. ladies if im only seeing the nurse 2moro for amh and forms will i be examined?  just want 2 know if i should tidy up 2nite or wait til seeing prof next week! lol

hope your all good today!

glitter girl...go you being on the radio! im sure you done us proud so thank you  

hope all you ladies on 2ww are ok!

lgs im so happy both wee embies are doin well hun xx

spk l8r hopefully, dh is running me a nice bath so i must dash...


----------



## Tearful

Ladies!!

My apologies for not being on in a while. My computer keeps loosing its internet connection   .

Hope everyone is keeping well         whatever stage you are at! 

Haven't had chance to read all threads so i have a lot of catching up to do! Must see if i can find that list our super Babypowder began to put together last time i was on! 

Short and sweet tonight again for DH waiting to watch movie on tele! 

A special hello to all the lurkers (from one of the biggest culprits!)

Hi to all newbies !

A big hello to all the oldies! Or perhaps i should say regulars ! xx


----------



## Babypowder

Loopy    Tuesday yeah!! DR  , who'd ya phone, looks like im gonna have to give them a buzz, just for peace of mind .

Hi everyone else, sorry short post


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx Loopy, feel better now, yeah Im about 4days behind you I think lol, well i'll just wait then and hope    .


----------



## emak

YIPEEEE Loopy and Babypowder for getting them ole schedules (or nearly)


----------



## lmk

hey emma...... nearly the weekend only 1 more to go after that!!!!  dh is not lettin me test early,  he's hidden the hpt .  once he is away i'll be huntin for them!!!!  
lisa


----------



## lgs30

hi girls hope all is good phoned this morning an they have divide again so it e/t tomorrow thanks for all your prays


----------



## lmk

aw lgs i'm soooooo happy for u...... all the best fo et tomorrow honey,  then u can join this crazy rollercoaster called  !!!

some                                
for us all


----------



## lgs30

i seen your signiture an i panic last nite lol i thought my 2 would never make it but d/p is so positive its unreal thanks you girl help me so much


----------



## lmk

your welcome honey taker er easy and keep them feet up!!! 

away for a shower sitting here like scary mary my hair is like a whin bush!!!!!!

lisa xoxoxox


----------



## emak

lgs30 well done mrs on your wee embies    what time you there tomorrow?
Im sitting ere listening to radio ulster that i had recorded this morning and im RAGING some  called Sean form Newry txted in to say that infertility wasnt an illness and that woman didnt have a right to have a child it was a prevlidge and that we should foster/adopt what an pooper ,     .


----------



## lgs30

well shown his a man so people are so nasty my e/t is at half 10 do they keep you in long


----------



## emak

GIRLS I* DIDNT* USE THE WORD "POOPER" WTF    MUST HAVE BEEN SEEN AS A SWEAR WORD


----------



## emak

lGS30 no it shouldnt take too long ,mines was a bit of a handling but i think lmk was in and out in less than 15 mins (i only know that cause i was waiting to go in next)good luck xxx


----------



## weeza82

Glitter's interview is here on the BBC News website for anyone like me who can't get to a radio:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7965040.stm

I am not surprised in the slightest at that guy from Newry and I haven't even heard him Emma! Sadly, the prejudices and pre-concieved notions that people hold of IF will never change. It's a fair assumption that people like that have a lovely little family and have never walked an inch in our shoes. We can try and promote understanding of IF like Glitter has done so well today, but there will always be those who can't see beyond their tiny little world. I've had to face these prejudices from my ILs head on too, they said the exact same things as that guy! If you want to avoid prejudice and ignorant comments like that, never go on the Daily Mail website! It makes my blood boil!

/links


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

How are you today igs30?, glad everything is going well with your eggs and best of luck for tomorrow  

Quond, how are you? not long now will be   for you

all the 2ww hope your all keeping well    for you all

excellant news about the funding..... good auld Micheal

will listen glittergirl tonight, can't wait to hear it, but in work not...

M777

ps narrow minded people bug me so much


----------



## Jomag

Well done to Glitter!!  Saw the interview online and it got everything across that I would have wanted to say.  Just a shame they aren't going to give us three bites at the cherry, but at least this is a start!

Lgs30 - Good luck with your e/t tomorrow.  I know this sounds a bit weird, but I actually really enjoyed the whole experience of transfer, it didnt hurt a bit and it is just so exciting knowing that you are finally getting your little embies back where they belong after all the waiting around.  Enjoy!  Tomorrow you will be PUPO


----------



## crazykate

lgs     good luck tomorrow mrs then you will be PUPO  

glitter - I saw the interview online too great job hun  

weeza - how are you?  Thanks for posting the link mrs  

how you 2ww ladies holding on  - tight I hope  

Well DH has been away since 6am to Slough on a training course.  He won't be home til after 10pm tonight so my mum came and rescued me from 2ww madness and took me shopping with her though she wouldn't let me help her pack or anything. I'm sure the woman at the check out thought I was a right selfish cow just standing there watching    I've come back home for an hour or so before I go back over for my tea - she's made lasagne    I let Tizer (my dog) in and he's limping but I can't see where he's hurt    so he's lying in his bed feeling sorry for himself at the mo and I don't really want to put him back out again later


----------



## Babypowder

lgs glad to hear your good news, OMG as of tomorrow you'll be PUPO!

   ^swear just lost 1/2 my post 

Quond   for you.

   hi all 2ww  .

Got my hair coloured today.......didn't need it or anything , tried to hold off as long as I could cause I heard they don't recommend colour during tx  jez talkabout before and after im like an Advertisment for 10 years Younger....no more grey!!

Does anyone think that IF and grey hair are linked  perhaps it's allthe stress, but us lot sur go through the ole hair dye


----------



## lgs30

thanks ladies babypowder my hair is so grey but if am preg in 2w time it wil stay that way for the next 9 months lol lol so excited about tomorrow thought when i rang this morning i was goin to get bad news but there you go


----------



## Babypowder

glad your excited, I cant wait either, just to have that feeling and knowing that the wee emmbie/s are inside            .

Though im worried and must ask when I go-I live on the top floor of flats-no lift just lots of stairs (3floors), I don't know if it would be safe for me to trek up them after e/t, im outta breath at the best of times


----------



## lgs30

dol i would ask my d/p is makin me bed bound from tomorrow onwards am i complaining not a chance i love my bed lol lol lol


----------



## Babypowder

Im not taking my ticker off until thats first sniff is up my nose-then I will have the official time I had to wait and willput that in my journal im keeping...well planning to keep  

wellI plan to be bed bound too, your just right, and I   my bed sooooooo much too lol


----------



## weeza82

You only think you won't dye your hair when pg, believe me when you get to 12+ weeks and you've had a scan and you look like a badger, then the hair dye will come flying out


----------



## Cate1976

lgs: Brilliant news. Hope ET goes well tomorrow. 

Quond: Good luck for tomorrow, hope it's a BFP for you.

Brilliant news about the funding to intially get waiting lists down and then maybe look at funding more than 1 cycle. Definitely huge step in the right direction.


----------



## Quond

Thanks, Cate and Molly.  Very, very nervous now.  Would rather bury my head in the sand!!

Babypowder - delighted you have finally got your dates!!  Hope it all goes well for you.

Lgs - as many of us know, it's quality, not quantity that matters!  Hope you have 2 great embies to go onboard tomorrow.

Emma and LMK - I'll be thinking about you guys, no matter how my test turns out!

DH is out, and has hidden the HPT, so I have no danger of sneaking a test in this evening.  I don't think I want to anyway - too scared!!  

Quond xx


----------



## emak

Quond ,im thinking away about you         good luck for the morning(or tonight)


----------



## Sue30

Quond  .............     test day tomorrow - loads of luck to you and your DH for tomorrow mornings test - that embie is a good one so lots of sticky vibes for you .....   

All this talk of beds girls - seriously - but I just love mine - is it wrong to admit that I love DH getting out of it in the morning to go to work and I roll over and get it ALL to myself ....  

Lgs - good luck to you for ET 

Hey BP - its getting close ....    ... did you get a phone call today about going for an appointment next week? I know what you mean about after EC, they prob won't keep you in that long after - maybe go to your Mums for a few hours, I am sure she would just love to be fussing round you if she is anything like mine! And NO carrying bags or heavy items up the stairs for a few weeks too .. am sure you will be devastated about that!!! PS - I don't remember ANY grey in your hair ........... !!

Kate - hows wee Tizer 

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Tearful

Well, start my tablets tomorrow - Metformin  - am grand about it BUT read the side affect - Flatulence - HOW EMBARRASSING!! 

Chat soon ladies

Sue


----------



## Babypowder

Hey sue D-Day tomorrow,you'll officially be a junkie 

Breaking wind  of dear thathas to be the worst, but hopefully it'll not affect you ,

No shedule yet, mite just phone , but then Loopy explained how they kinda leave it till right before day 21, so will see how I feel tomorrow 

Grey hair lord mines awful when it grows out  , its just my parting, I only ever get dye put through the ends for the last 5mins or so to blend it, DP said as soon as he walked in 'oh my god its 10 years younger'  to him


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well.  Good luck Quond on ur test to-morrow, and lgs 30 on ur e t.  Also anyone on their 2ww - I hope it is a postive outcome.  BP i hope u get ur schedule soon - give them a ring.

I got my schedule yesterday.  I'm up at the RFC for my pre tx appt on Monday.  Work has been fantastic - my area manager has authorised 21/2 weeks off after the e c, and he has given me strict instructions not to go near work - just concentrate on relaxing.

Hope everyone is having a good evening.  loopybud


----------



## lmk

hey girls how is every one?   

i am also grey had to cancel my hair appointment on tues past,  took me ages getting it too but i dont care!!! 

quond all the best for tommorrow hun i hope all your prayers are answered.  how have you been feelin? how have you passed time during 2ww?

lgs goodluck for et   for u.....and enjoy bed for the next 2wks..... hope you dont get bed sores!!!! 

glitter girl well done u done us all proud!!

loopy bud congrats on getting your schedule!!!

 emak cate1976 crazy kate how are you all  

bp do phone it'll put your mind at ease over the weekend.

sue all the best for tomorrow

sorry if i missed anyone  hope you all are well

lmk x


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey everyone just a qiuick post, Have visitors "!!

Well good luck for tomorrow all the girls that are testing     for all of yous  hope yous all get a    
  

Sue.... thanks hun that really helped its nice to know in advance i am sure i will have more questions  LOL  

Lgs30.... best of luck for tommorow hun    

Hi to liag, babypowder, babyrocks, imk, Quoud, glitter, galaxy, andrea, sue, tekron, emak, ladyhex, appletree, loopybud, loopyone, sunbeam, Crazykate, cate1976, weeza, jomag, molly777,betty, mollycat, Plusone, bump
Sorry if i have missed anyone


----------



## sunbeam

Evening ladies a BIG hi to all!!!!!!!!!

Good luck for tommorrorw Quond!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thinking of you 2 ladies on the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!

lgs good luck for tommorrow!!!!!


----------



## lgs30

thanks girls goin to the shower then bed lol


----------



## sunbeam

Nite Nite lgs sleep tight and get plenty of rest!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly777

glitter girl well done just read article, really really good.

D/H heard that guy from newry on radio  wasn't impressed

thinking of ye all tomor quoand and igs     

M777


----------



## shaz2

glitter girl, just read your news report, welld one i think u handeled it brilliant an got the point across. 

quond good luck for tomorrow...    

evening to everyone sorry short post jus passing by... .xxx


----------



## Quond

Rushing to work, but OH MY GAWD, we did 4 tests between last night and this morning and, while my HGC levels must still be quite low, I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder




----------



## Babypowder

Hug me...  that was awhole post lost again 

*Quond         well done mrs!*


----------



## Sue30

QUOND -       -        - fantastic news!!!

The first of MANY over the next few weeks!!


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG         Quond


----------



## emak

QUONDMany congrats mrs im so happy for you  ,there is prove girls that it only takes one and it has certainly put a smile on my face this morning TOE 
                  

Lgs30 hope e/t went well today and you have 2 wee embies onboard


----------



## Babypowder

i've phoned the RFC 10 times so far and no-one answering......perhaps they recognise the number lol


----------



## Babypowder

Emak TOE isn't great though!! your next Mrs


----------



## Babypowder

NEW FLASH  Shedule posted yesterday, should get it today or tomorrow, Pre-appointment next Friday 9.30am....eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk!!

Thanks Sue30, loopy, loopybud and all the gang for keeping me sane whilst waiting


----------



## Babypowder

Quick question.......anyone around? does DP NEED/HAVE to be there? I want him there, he wants to go but incase work is a prob?


----------



## IGWIN79

Dh had to go with me he had to give his wee sample     it was so much hard work for him


----------



## Babyrocks

Oh my god, how amazing quond!!!!! So so so happy for you x x x x


----------



## crazykate

QUOND

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP                *[/fly]

Lgs Good luck today hun - bed bound is great, no early mornings, no housework, nothing - I'm loving it but ask me again next week 

Well Tizer is still limping a wee bit I gave him paracetamol last night and DH gave him another this morning and he seems a little easier think I'll have DH take him to the vet this evening if he's no better


----------



## molly777

Quond Brillant news so so happy for you, had to come on in work to see what was happeing 

babypower thats fab too, you most be over the moon...

I will know next week when I'm starting again...

hello to all the 2ww first week nearly over 

lgs30 thinking for you this morning  

ps hello to everyone else

M777


----------



## plusone

congrats Quond on your BFP     
To everyone waiting treatment hang in there
Igs30 praying all goes well this morning
I went for conselling on wednesday very painless so just waiting for **** to make decision as to whether our unique donor transfer can go ahead!!!!!!!!!!  Oh the stress your life in there hands   

Everyone take care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

*QUOND CONRATS ON YOUR*


----------



## lmk

QUOND  CONGRATS ON YOUR      YOU MUST BE ON .  So happy for you!!!

lgs how did it go hun?

babypowder finally for you hun!!!!

hi to everyone else hope you all are well!!!
                            love lmk xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Fantastic news Quond - well done.  Congrats to Babypowder on getting ur schedule - we will be very close to-gether on our tx.  Let me know ur dates so we can compare notes.  Lgs30 - u take it easy now and ebnjoy a chilled 2 weeks.  Hello to everyone else.


----------



## lia.g

Girls just on quickly at lunch time in work so will have to keep it short and sweet  

Quond - huge congratulations on your    Delighted for you and DH  

Lgs - hope all went well today  

Love to all you ladies on the    Hope you're all keeping well (and sane  )

Well, good news for me girls and totally unexpected.  Got an email from RFC to say I'm at top in private w.l for FET and will be getting my letter within 2 weeks.  So I'll be starting tx again in April  

Hi to everyone else.  Will hopefully get on tonight at home to catch up with everyone else

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

Quond congratulations on your bfp!!!   

baby powder so pleased you finally got your schedule!!!

theres so much goin on here its hard to keep up! lol its great! hope all you 2ww ladies are enjoying the bed rest!! lol i'll have no prob with that part when its my turn...i need no encouragement! 

not much with me today, i just seem to be havin a really hard day. i had 2 ask my boss 2 let me take a few hours leave n go early after lunch...i just couldn't face goin back out!  i came home n i've been crying ever since, dh just sat n hugged me while i cried it out. i dont really know why. think its maybe cos i've had my pre assessment and origin appt wed n thur so its kinda hit home a bit. i just feel really low. feels like bad pmt but too early for that. hopefully it'll pass n i'll feel better 2moro


----------



## Babypowder

andrea, sorry your having a hard day, this IF is a rollercoaster alright , it can all too much at times, as Sue30 had said to me you think your prepared til you get there 

to be really honest, I was getting panicky there last couple of days-and wanting to opt out, after all the waiting and worrying, I was saying maybe just the two of us will be fine , im still a bit wobbly bout the whole thing but I want a baby-even as Im typing this im thinking don't I? but I know I do, sooooooooooo much, just the darn nerves 

People think its a doddle-sure you just mix the   with the egg, its all done for you, ha! if only 

Good that you work let you home early and a good  can help the best, if anything it makes me sleep .

Take care


----------



## lgs30

girls my eggies were grade A 8cell so they would only put one back in but am ver the moon it went brilliant it was like a smear pain free so am goin to rest up lol quond brill news here goes the next 9 months for you xxxhello to the other girlies love you all loads xxx


----------



## andreaj81

babypowder thanks so much honey   i dont know what i'd do without you all. i think sue hit it on the head...you do think ur prepared n then it just hits you up the face. i've been thinking the same as you, n i haven't even got that far yet. at least we have eachother to bounce off     hope you feel a bit better too xx


----------



## Quond

Thank you all for your very kind wishes!!  I am overwhelmed!

It is only just sinking in.  My sis is due in June (also IVF) and she's so excited that she can hardly speak!!  It's great!

I had a panic today as RFC stop your progesterone once you test, but my sis had to stay on it for 12 weeks in total.  After calls to RFC and Origin, both said it wasn't necessary - see, I can find a whole new set of worries!!!

We are so happy.  We were told we shouldn't even bother with this cycle as I am such a poor responder, and my AMH is 0.0.  I know we have a long way to go, but we never thought we'd ever get to this stage!!  So, take heart those of you who also only have one or two wee beings!!

Off to dinner!!  And then to sleep - am wrecked!!!

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## lia.g

Andrea - sorry to hear you're having a bad day    Like the other said, this is such a rollercoaster and its only natural to feel overwhelmed by it at times.  Glad work were sympathetic and that DH is taking good care of you  

Lgs - wishing you all the best for the     

Quond - just shows you should never give up on your dreams    Congrats again!


----------



## shaz2

QUOND CONGRATULATIONS THATS BRILLIANT NEWS...X


----------



## JK32

Hi everyone,

just wanted to introduce myself. I am JK32 and have been a lurker for a year now. I think the main reason for this was that I didnt want to post as i kept telling myself i wouldn't need this site as like everyone i was hoping for Natural BFP!!! but its not be. There have been quite alot of people logged on since i first started reading posts here.. i was always kept amused in the beginnings with Weeza, Pink Tulip (hope her treatment is going well) Glittergirl, yellazippy, cate1976 and flip i can't even remember who else!! It's been a great source of advice, entertainment and an insight of things to come.. 

Reason i decided to post now after a year is because i am now no.11 on the Southern Board, thanks to all this additional funding. I nearly cried when my DH phoned me to tell me today (i got him to check my emails as i have no interent access at work   boo!!) anyway you girls are a great source of help and advice to eachother and it's nice to know there are other people who understand what a rollercoaster this process is. 

Qno a big congrats on ur BFP and to all the 2ww's good luck i will say a wee prayer for u all. 

chat soon
JK32 xx


----------



## Babypowder

Jk32. glad you've joined us.........at last ,looks like you'll be at the top in no time .

lgs, well done on the grading, that wee emmbie can have that big lining to itself to get snuggled down  .

Hows the 2ww's  

Lia roll on next month .

Hi to everyone else


----------



## lmk

welcome jk2,  wish you all the luck in the world and hope tx starts soon for u hun!!!  

hi to all on this miserable evening,  hope u all are well!!

cate1976,  you have only 5/6 sleeps left.....if you havent been sneeky already.
lgs  well done hun hope you have settled into bed.

my head is done in.... i think i' goin to invent a device that fast forwards the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i've lost the plot !! lmkxo


----------



## JK32

Thanks girls for the lovely welcomes.. havent a clue how to use this yet can only bout manage smiley faces  

what an awful night!! it's like flippin winter again.. i'm just going to sit up with a cuppa and watch all the crap i've recorded over the past week and wait for DH to bring me home some junk food   it is the weekend after all..

it'll take me forever to remember everyone, i dont know how you all remember at what stage of treatment everyone is at, its amazing!!! DH is going to have a laugh when i tell him i've finally plucked the courage up to post lol!!

enjoy your weekend girls and take care and rest up all onthe 2ww 
jk32 xxx

(p.s if i knew how to blow babydust or bubbles i would)


----------



## JK32

Ahhh thanks Loopyone, much appreciated  

Have just worked out how to do it!! yes i am blonde


----------



## emak

Hi JK32  and welcome to FF ,well done finally making your way up the ole waiting list ,they really do seem to be moving at a good pace and well done on NOT being a lurker anymore  
LGS30 what perfect wee embies you have ,are they gonna freeze the other one for you? Welcome to the pupo club.
LMK i know what you mean ,i keep wishing that it was next weekend just to get it over and done with,how are you feeling ? tired ,sore any symptoms
Im feeling knackered and still have slight a/f type pains ohhhh and a pain in my side earlier but that has gone thankfully 
BP i see you got your schedule   
Hows all the rest of yous doing espically my fellow   hope you are staying sane   
Ems xx


----------



## andreaj81

girls do you know if its ok for us to take quiet life herbal tablets...was gonna try them to see if they help but not sure if i should


----------



## betty-77

Hello,  just wanted to stop in and say hi.  i'm thinking of you all and  i try to read through posts as much as i can but finding it so hard to keep up!

hope all the 2ww girls are looking after yourselves, its a real head melter isnt it  

Cant believe how much movement there is on waiting lists, think its just brilliant.  for me the waiting was the hardest part of the whole journey.

Lia i'm so chuffed to hear your getting started on your fet soon  

jk32, good on ya for joining in, good luck with your tx  

QUOND - CONGRATULATIONS make sure and look after yourself now!

    to everyone else.

I'm doing great.  most sickness and symtoms seem to have passed me and just get them now and again instead of all the time.  i feel great most of time, very tired but loving every second.  just waiting on letter for hospital now - cant wait!

Bett xx


----------



## lmk

hi ems.... still got the af like pains, thru the night i had really sharp stabbing pains. not gettin much sleep but i put that down to worry. dh is a star doin the dishes and lettin me control the telly!!!!!!!!!  u testin any earlier? i'm not allowed 

want sweeties but live 2 miles from the shop and in jammies....... want a mix up and a dipdab 
lmk x


----------



## emak

Lisa ,im gonna hold out to Sunday (i think) was gonna do it on saturday but have been talked out of it   ,poor you looking for sweets i stocked up in Asda today ,im also in my jammies .....asusual i hear some of you say


----------



## emak

Lia forget to say earlier   on getting to the top of the list.


----------



## Cate1976

Quond: Congratulations on your  . So pleased for you and DH

lgs: Congratulations on being PUPO.  ing for BFP for you.

Babypowder: Glad your schedule has arrived

Andrea:  and  for you, bad days are to be expected. IF is a big rollercoaster. Love the verse in your signature. So true.

JK32:  Welcome to FF, hope you find it as supportive as I have, as well as being there for each other during tough times, we do have some craic on this thread.

Emak and lmk: I'm doing ok, haven't reached for pee sticks yet. Did have spotting yesterday but only a few spots and it looked like what i've read implantation bleed to be like. Told Mum this evening when I phoned to wish her a Happy Birthday. Thought day after implantation bleed is too early to test. Don't know if I'll last till Wednesday before reaching for 1 of the 2 First Response pee sticks I have. Use the 2nd on Wednesday and the one from RFC on Thursday. Am going to take photos of them with digital camera so I can email it to Mum and then phone and let her and Dad see the result.

Hi to yella great news about your move up the lists, Lia congrats on reaching top of the list for FET as well, plusone hope you get good news from HFEA, molly hope you're able to start tx soon. Hi to everyone else.


----------



## lmk

so proud of you cate not testing too early!!  bring on wed for u!!! bring on next weekend for team toe!!!!!

i'm away to annoy dh    catch up tomorrow girls!!!! 
                    

lmk xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Me not testing today was helped by fact that DH was still in when I got up to go for first pee of today. Also even though I've had FET, it's still possible to get false BFP if you test too early cos some pg tests are so sensitive that they can detect a very slight rise in HCG so it's possible to have an early BFP change to BFN on or OTD.


----------



## IGWIN79

HI EVERYONE 

Andrea ....Pm you   

Jk32....   welcome to ff 

Cate and emak... hold on not long now, i will be going mad on my 2ww

Babypowder and Lia .... Yous are all ready to go are yous all excited ?

LGS30 ... Grade A thats fantastic keep you feet up    for you hun  

Quond ... hope you are keeping well so please for you   

Imk ... I would not go out in the car with your jamies, on last time i did somone crashed into me "not bad" but the police came and they were laughing at me cause i would not get out of the car in the middle of the town        felt like a real tube !!!!

Betty... Glad to here you are keeping well hun !!

Anyone else on       for yous all 

Well i am going to start going for long walks this week need a bit of exercise and it helps to take my mind of things 
I am all proud of myself at the mo i have Stopped smoking and had no drink and now i am exercising arent i good    
Told dh to join me but he refuses, he would be to slow anyway    
Fiends all away out to night for a drink had to tell them i had a tummybug dont know how many more excuses i can come up with 
Any one doing anything nice at the weekend ??

hi to mollycat, molly777. teckron, shaz, glitter, galaxy, crazycate, loopybud, loopyone,appletree, yellazippy, babyrocks, sunbeam, bump, plusone,


----------



## appletree

Morning girls,
havent been on for a while, work during the week with no internet and to little time in evenings to do much else.....im old you see 38 lol!! to all you girls on the 2ww hope its going well and not wrecking your head to much bet youre all on full time knicker watch! Quond congrat's that brill news for you so happy for you. hi to andrea and jk32, jk guess youre just like me I lurker for about a yr and just plucked up the courage to post. kinda felt like I was the only 1 in the world going through this and just couldnt tell anyone but the doctors....still havent told anyone except all you girls on here daft I know but you have all been great Ive got so much info and the support you give eachother is just fantastic!!
Babyrocks hows it going any word for Les69 how ya doing Les if your out there hope alls going well. Babyrocks can I pm you if you dont mind we are sending of to ARGC and would love to pick your brain.
Sorry no more personals, ya'll have a great day hubby says hes going to cut the grass and its just started snowing here.....'a wee skiff' as they say  but still it snow......


----------



## Babypowder

Got my shedule, DP is reading it at the min and asking dopey questions men .

Really excited, though LOOPY im the same as you got to collect more drugs , is this a long protacol thing? I have no idea, but need to sniff 3 bottles, inject for 10days-(which I always asummes would be longer) and 1st scan isn't until 26 May!!, and there was me telling myself I'll no either way by the end of May , egg collection is not til 1st June.............I know it will fly by, but you see the dates and think .


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi appletree . Sure happy to help. Doing ok. Hcg had been doubling every day until it reached about 10,000 and went up 4000 yesterday .clinic were still fine with that and ace asked me in do scan on Tues. Have booked one for here on wednesday night instead. Hope to God there is a heart beat x


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls

What was the weather like last night! Thought the house was going to blow down round us   DH is doing the Larne half marathon today.  Rather him than me lol  

Babypowder - great news on the arrival of the schedule  

Jk32 -    Welcome to the NI Thread

Sweetchilli - Well done you on stopping smoking  

To all you girls on the 2ww, just realised I'm going to be away for all your results but will be thinking about you all and   its good news     You're all doing so well so far  

We go to Tenerife on Tue    Have to start packing and got some last minute shopping to do in Belfast on Sunday.  Hopefully my tx offer letter will be on the doormat when we return  

Hi to everyone else.  Have a good wknd

Lia xo


----------



## plusone

Morning everyone, thinking about everyone at all their stages of t is here cylces.


----------



## Mamabud

Morning everyone.  BP I'm not sure about the protocols.  I stay on the pill till the 15th April, overlapping the spray from the 12th.  Injections start 1st, scan 6th and 11th, ec 13th.  I'm on a wedding the 22nd May so if all goes well I'll be pupo!!  Off on my 2ww for nw200 - that'll be a first - usually was working.

hi  jk32, I hope u travel up the list asap.  

hi to everyone else.


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

god its so so cold here, 

Lia.g Thats brillant your starting in 2 week good luck and hope treatment goes really well for you 

andreaj hope your feeling alot better today, its such a hard time, but it will be worth it  
i tried to take each stage as separately and not to look too far into the future with the treament, if you know what i mean, as if your mind runs to far ahead it just wrecks your head totally... lol

Lgs30, hey thats brillant news perfect eggs... lot of    to you

Jk32 welcome and good luck with you treatment.. FF is brillant, the girls are just great, the keep me sane...

Babypower, how are hun, thats fab your sch has arrived lol and  

Babyrocks, good luck with scan lot of  

Sweetchilli, good for you giving up the cigs, its not easy use to smoke 8yrs ago not easy giving them up...

Appletree,  YOUR NOT OLD.... hows you? 

cate1976, how are you, thats a lovely idea for your mum, hang in there nearing the finish line now
lots of    to you....

Emak and imk hope your both keeping well not long to go either    

Hello to tekron, andrea, betty77, mollycat ladyhex, Shaz, crazykate, jomag, jellybaba and if i miss anyone really sorry hope your all keeping well. lots and lots of    and have a good wkend...

think its trying to snow here to...
have friends coming round for dinner tonight so most do some cooking and cleaning now

chat soon

hugs M777


----------



## molly777

ps sorry plusone and loopybud hello how are you both too?

liag have a fab holiday you lucky thing

M777


----------



## yellazippy

A big FF welcome JK32 

Cate thanks for your good wishes  i think you`re doing well to hold on to Wed-get DH to hide your pee sticks  

Sending loads of       to all you ladies on 2ww

Andrea I got a big shock yesterday when i found out how quickly we are moving up the list number 17 now southern board too

I had a complete melt-down this morning,cried my eyes out  thank god my DP was home as i really lost it he just held me til i came up for air

I didn`t realise just how much pressure and worry i`ve been keeping under wraps,i thought i was coping great 

Just goes to show it doesn`t matter what stage we are all at its a real HEAD WRECKER 

But as we ladies know thers nothing like a good cry to release the pent up frustration  

This is the longest post i`ve written in months  

As George says you gota have FAITHA FAITHA FAITH lol

Love to you all.....rant over

Yella


----------



## Sue30

MORNING EVERYONE  

What an awful night last night!! I was sound asleep by 9pm last night (think all the excitment of taking my first tablet just got too much for me .. ) but was awake again at 2 with that horrendous wind - and before any makes a craic - no it wasn't my flatulance - a side effect of the drug I am on - although DH has got some mileage out of that this morning!! Men  

BP - so you are all sorted ...     .. cannot believe your EC is scheduled for late May - I'm booked in for mine w/b 20th April - I wonder why the treatment cycles in the Royal and Origin are so different - anyhows ... as long as they BOTH work!!

Andrea - how you feeling today?? Don't worry at all about feeling that way - I felt totally the same about mid Feb - I swear you could hardly look at me and I was crying, still find work difficult to deal with - cannot wait to finish for a few weeks! I've just started treatment at Origin so if I can answer any questions at all please ask!

JK32 - welcome to the board - I lurked for a long time too - thinking that I too would miraculously get a BFP without treatment - but that wasn't to be - great news though you are only looking a few months!

Lgs - what a great embie - good luck for the next two weeks!

Hows all the PUPO girls - Emak, lmk, Cate and Crazycate - get this weekend over and you'll be on the home straight!!! Saying a wee   for you all every night!

Lia - great news you are next for FET - although TENERIFE - very jealous - would love a wee holiday - but you deserve it ... and look forward to a big white envelope on your return

Hey everyone else molly777, loppybud, plusone, babyrocks (hope you are keeping well), appletree, sweetchilli, loopy, debbie, quond, yella, tearful and everyone else ... as everyone keeps saying sooo sooo many on here now .. its great!

Pill popping is going just fine so far - am off to a wedding today so just had my hair done so feel loads better - am so glad I chose a winter outfit - think I'll do a bridget jones and make use of the kidney warmers (warmth and suction .. required today)  was going to wear sandals but have changed to long boots  - just don't feel ready to flash the toes! Is going to be weird going to a wedding and not having a few   but sure will be able to laugh at all those who have had a few   to many - every cloud and all that!!

Hope everyone else has a lovely day 

Sue


----------



## lia.g

Well the RFC certainly aren't hanging around at the moment.  Told me yesterday that my offer letter would be with me within 2 weeks, well it arrived this morning     Have to notify them of April AF which is due around 10th so will be starting tx at end of April!

Molly - thanks, really looking forward to a wee break, especially now I know I'll be starting tx again. Have a good night with your friends  

Loopybud - good timing that'll you'll be off for your 2ww

Sue - glad the pill popping is going well. Have a lovely day at the wedding. Hope you don't get blown away  

Yella - this is all so emotional.  A good cry works wonders doesn't it  

Lia xo


----------



## molly777

its so great to see everyone is getting letters and starting soon...

Sue30 enjoy wedding and definately boots... its too cold sandals...
have goos fun and good luck on the 2oth  

liag thats brillant your starting so soon, lol

Yello hope your ok hun,   

M777


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: Glad your schedule has arrived. Hope you have a great time in Tenerife.

Babypowder: Glad your schedule has arrived, DH was out when mine arrived so I had time to read it then give DH the details he needed to know.

Babyrocks:  ing that you see heartbeat on Wednesday.

Sue30: Hope you're enjoying the wedding. DH and I are going to a wedding in July and if tx has worked, I'll be teetotal although might have champagne for the toast but that'll be it.

Yella: IF and tx can be a head wrecker. I've not had many meltdowns during the last 4 years luckily. Glad your DP was there for you. A good cry is the best thing at times though.

Molly: Hope you have a great evening, meal sounds lovely.

Andrea: hope you're feeling happier today. Am  ing for you.

There's no need for DH to hide the pee sticks, he'd go mad if I tested early, how long after implantation bleed would a sensitive pee stick give a accurate result? Tomorrow or Monday is tempting it has to be said.


----------



## IGWIN79

Does anyone know whats up with the work issues board tyring to get on it for the last two weeks there is a lot of people trying 
but no reply


----------



## Cate1976

You have to post on the Work Issues joining requests thread and then you'll get access. I got access last year when I first started having problems at work.


----------



## lgs30

hi girls thanks for all your posts of good luck most of my time is spent in bed so am just callin in to say hi lol xxxx


----------



## Lesley08

Good luck to all you ladies on the 2ww and at various stages of tx      

Cate I got my positive 4 days early using a first response test however if it had been negative I would have had an awful few days not being sure so be careful hun...I only tested because I was sooo convinced it hadnt worked and didnt want to prolong the agony   which just goes to show you never can tell...

Lesley xx


----------



## Babypowder

Do you know loopy, that had entered my head about why their keeping us drugged up longer, i thought they where maybe backlogged , don't know what this means for us girls in the long run, perhaps a chance of producing more eggs, or perhaps the unwanted OHSS because of the extra drugs , for the likes of myself who has never done this before, theres a lot of time passing without being monitored , suppose I've waited this long another 8weeks+ wont be long going in, though it messes up my leave rightly and worries me that i'll have to face work medicated for longer than I'd hoped .

As Loopy says looks like we're allgonna be in the same boat


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley: It's first response that I've got. Bought them deliberately in case I don't last till Wednesday before testing although if implantation was only Thursday, would it give BFP as early as tomorrow or Monday?


----------



## andreaj81

ladies i want to say thank you to everyone for your kind and encouraging words   it means a lot to me.
i took rescue remedy to work with me this morning which took that dread feeling in my tummy away. it really worked. i feel much better this evening

sweetchilli thanks for the pm hun   works both ways...we can bounce off eachother

lia bp and loopyone woohoo on getting your schedules    lia im so so jealous of you jetting off to the sun! i was in tenerife in june its was fantastic! where you staying?

cate thanks for the prayers not long to go for you now!! how you holding up? any more symptoms?

sue i'll hold you to that! lol i'll be picking your brain about origin   

yella   hope your feeling a bit better today as well. its not nice when it takes over you like that

hope everyone else is well


----------



## emak

Howdy ladies   hows your weekends going? Hope yous are having a   for me ,jes i was never a big drinker but cause i cant even have one im REALLY missing it ,just hoping that it will be like this til the end of the year   BUT not feeling very confident have absolutly NO symptoms at all   
Andrea glad the rescue remedy worked for you ,i used it on my wedding day and found it helped (or was it the champers)
Cate have you decided what day your gonna test on?? You seem to be very confident/positive  
Sue you made me laugh when i read about your wee "problem"    
Yella    we all need a good cry sometimes and it really does help ,during my first 2 weeks of d/r i think i cried nonstop as some of the ladies will agree   hope your feeling a good bit better tonight
Molly777 hope your dinner party goes well ....whats on the menu??
Right im off sorry no more personals tonight i am sooooo tired been in Belfast most of the day and its taken it out of me even hit the bed when i got home so chat later and enjoy the rest of the weekend girls
Ems  xx


----------



## Cate1976

Andrea: Glad you're feeling better, I've got the rescue remedy spray, got it just before or just after my Nan died last year. Came in handy, it's good stuff.

No more symptoms other than what I've put so far. Testing time is a good question, seeing as I have First Response tests, I might use #1 tomorrow or Monday, the 2nd on Wednesday and the one from RFC on Thursday. Scared to test too early in case I get false BFN. If I do test tomorrow or Monday and get BFN, I'd be thinking is it true or did I test too early. DH wouldn't be too pleased either.


----------



## JK32

Good morning everyone. Looks like it's going to be a lovely day   So how are all the 2ww's bearing up? Cate your holding out well, I can just imagine what i'll be like when i'm at that stage, i will need sedated the whole 2weeks  

Yella how are u feeling now after your little melt down?? I think i am due one soon.. looks like we are quite close on the old waiting list, your no. 17 and i'm no. 11 both on southern Board.. 

Babypowder, great news on getting your schedule, had to have a giggle to myself when you said about DH asking all sorts of questions, mine would be the same lol!

Lia you are so lucky jetting off to Tenerife, me and DH were there 2 years ago, it was lovely and weather is fantastic!! we are still debating on whether to go on hols this year, but def could do with a bit of sun and relaxation.

still getting used to these personals girls, i can't keep track of you all but hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying your weekends  

i am slightly hungover this morning, as out for a meal last night and a few drinks, didnt drin that much but just feel wretched!! Plan on doing very little today. have to go get groceries, do some ironing and then thats me for the day, exciting stuff  

anyway must head on
JK


----------



## lia.g

Morning everyone

Thanks to everyone for their holiday wishes    Andrea, our friends run a cafe/bar in Callao Salvaje which is  near Adeje.  We go out a couple of times a year to see them.  Have a couple of other friends coming out too this time so we've rented a town house in the village.

JK32 - hope the hangover subsides soon 

Andrea - glad you're feeling better.  Rescue remedy is great stuff  

To all the 2ww ladies, hang in there. Not long to go. You've all done so well   

Hi to everyone else    Off to Belfast now for a spot of last minute holiday shopping  

Lia xo


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all
Lia have a great holiday you lucky thing! 
Cate, please try to hold out testing. What if you had a late implanter and got. False negative you would just upset your self. 
BP and loopy, it's tough having down reg for longer. BP, definately would not worry about more eggs or hyper stims. Not at all because suprecur does the opposite of stimms - it suppressed the body's repreductive hormones so no naturally released FSH to make follicles & eggs develop and no  naturally released LH to cause maturation and release of eggs. 
Ideally you don't want to be on down reg more than you need. The side effects seem to become more pronounced the longer you're on as down reg symptoms are similar to menopause.I ended up on down reg for 6 weeks the last time I did a cycle at origins and I had the most horrendous migraines nearing the end. The good news is that I found down reg the toughest part of the treatment so the symptoms improve!


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: Hope you manage to get everything you need for going away. Have a great time.

JK: Hope you recover from the hangover soon, I've learnt my limit as to how much I can drink without suffering the next day and stick to it.

Didn't test this morning, too scared of getting BFN whether genuine or false. Tomorrow is definitely tempting though but would it still be too early if implantation was on Thursday? Definitely testing on Wednesday though which is 1 day early and DH is ok with that.


----------



## andreaj81

quiet on here today ladies!  that has got to be a first! lol  

hows our ladies in waiting? hope your keeping well. 
cate well done you for not testing! i bet its so hard. you feeling nervous? how have you been finding having to go to work? hope it hasn't been to bad  

lia how was the shopping? your so lucky getting out a few times a year, i just love the sun...it cheers me up no end! im sure you cant wait

jk hows the head now? thats one thing i don't miss since i stopped drinking...sunday mornings! lol

babyrocks good to see you how you keeping?

hows everyone else? all well i hope xx


----------



## Babypowder

Everyone, 

Its one of those days I can't be bothered .

Sue30, hope you enjoyed the wedding.

Tearful and Mollycat  hope you are well.

Babyrocks    for your scan.

Glitter     turned up-have you posted your form?

Hows the 2wwaiters going  

Lia, so pleased your shedule arrived, you can enjoy your   even more now 

Lgs30 are ya getting spoilt ,make sure you take it easy, I know I will 

andrea, glad your feeling better.

Right gonna try and shout out to everyone I haven't already mentioned .......loopybud, yella, galaxy, loopy, JK, emak, sweetchilli, betty77, molly777, tekron, ladyhex, shaz, plusone, jomag, jellybaba, appletree...how'd I do  if I forgot anyone.

Babypowder.


----------



## emak

Ohhhhh it is VERY quiet about ere....have you all got hangovers??  
Andrea this "lady in waiting" is climbing the walls today ,dont know how i will last to next Sunday ,keep telling myself NO testing early not even a day BUT i really dont know if im that strong 
Lia i am so jealous you going on hols ,i would love to feel the heat of the sun for a week ENJOY ...
Cate you managed to hold out then ,think that is a good idea today may have been too early BUT i do know how hard it is ,thats why i havent bought any hpt yet
Babyrocks hows u ? Looking forward to your scan im sure....i too found d/r the hardest no sleep and sweats 
JK32 hope the hangover is easing  
Babypowder what day do you start sniffing? bet u cant wait
Loopy i will have a wee look at my schedule to see what my dose of gonal f was (for all the use it was)!!!
Hope the rest of yous enjoyed the weekend
EMMA


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi 
Emak, 2 week wait is a head wrecker!!!! Week two is definately the worst!!!!
Well I really just want the scan to be here and am praying that there will bra heart beat detectable. Please God!!!!
How are all the other 2 ww rs out there?


----------



## lmk

hey girls hope every1 is good!!!!

^birthday emak how was ur birthday weekend get anything nice?  
just 1 more week to go hun, i'm on the same boat as u not much feelings don't know if we're supposed to.  i keep thinking af is on her way.  any feedback would be great 

hows all the other girls on  ??

congrats on all of the girls who got their schedules and movin up the list.

lisa x


----------



## emak

Lisa birthdays tomorrow ,havent done much all weekend TBH its kinda [email protected] when ye canny have a   .DH is taking me out for dinner tomorrow night ...hmmmmmmmmmmm food my fav past time these days   Have u had an implantation bleed like Cate ,im freaking out now cause all im feeling is like a/f coming too ,glad i aint the only one feeling like this and suppose you and me are at the exact same stage ,about 30mins apart  Are you still off work?


----------



## Cate1976

Was in work on Thursday but didn't move anyhting heavy or go up ladders. Line manager has been great. Got to phone tomorrow to find out what I'm doing this week as even though I asked not to do Thursday I got put down for it so have to swap it. 2 reasons for that, first being if I get BFP I have to go to RFC to get more Progynova and Crinone gel to last till first scan and second, if I get BFN the last thing I'll be wanting to see is newborn clothes.


----------



## lmk

sure am not due back until 16th!!!!! enjoy your dinner and day hope you get spoilt rotten. 

i made a yummie dinner today followed by banoffe mmmmmmmmmmmm!!
i'm startin to freak too. cate had implantation bleed day 9 which is tomorrow for us,  i'm knicker watching big style!!!!  

any1 watchin come dine with me??  why do these people go on these shows
lisax


----------



## lgs30

hello ladies how we all doin xx


----------



## Cate1976

lmk: I started knicker watching on Monday which was 4 days after ET.


----------



## lmk

cate i wish i had a telly in my toilet cause that how much time i spend there lol!!!!!

hey lgs how are you hun??  hows the bed sores? lol


----------



## lgs30

my bed sores are grand my boobs are so sore its unreal lol an feelin a wee tiny bit crampy but it only day 3


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Just popped on to say hello.  There's so many people I would really struggle to remember everyone.  Up at the Royal for my pre treatment appointment tomorrow , and then going for some retail therapy in Junction One!  Take care, Louise


----------



## lmk

aw poor you!!!  take er easy doll... was up in your part of the world today visiting dh gran in limavady.   

cate can i ask why you are gettin more cirnone  4 bfp?  
lmk x


----------



## JK32

well it looks like everyone has come alive this evening  

My hangover is just about passing, had a chinese for my dinner, my mum would be a disgrace, she is a traditional Sunday roast kinda woman, but i just wanted somethin greasy today!! just out of the bath too and getting the sunday blues, the thought of work tomor  

emak a big   for tomor, hope you have a lovely day and hopefully next week you will get the best b'day pressie possible!! 

Babyrocks   that scan goes ok for ya!

lmk i was watching come dine with me, i love it but i just turned over to rte there to watch 'weddings by franc' do any of you's watch it?? the girl on tonights wedding dress is a 'vera wang' abs gorgeous!!! 

Not long now cate til test day, and the rest of the girls won't be too far behind you. lots of    to you all.

hi to everyone else 
jk xx


----------



## Babypowder

Im watching come dine with me, did you seeyour mans house with the swimming pool etc.......lucky ducky.

Loopybud, your appoint tomorrow  , roll on Friday for moi.

Hi to everyone


----------



## lmk

goodnight ladies will catch up tomorrow away to watch lost then bed.... dh was out for a few   last nt and wanted to stay up chat forever..... it was his 1st drink since 1 jan!!!!!!!!!!  soupy!!!!

nt nt all                 

lisa x


----------



## lia.g

Andrea - had a very productive days shopping indeed    Although Dh wasn't too impressed at being dragged round every shop in Belfast considering he was still aching from his half marathon yesterday  

Emma -   for tomorrow. Hope you have a great day

Girls I probably won't get a chance to check in with you all tomorrow as have loads to do before we head off but will be thinking about all you ladies on your   and praying theres lots of bfps to celebrate on my return   

And to everyone else whatever stage of tx or patiently waiting, have a good week and see you all when we get back from tenerife  

Lia xo


----------



## Quond

Emma, happy birthday for tomorrow!  

And all the best to you, and everyone else on the 2ww - try to be patient!!  It is a head-wreck, as Babyrocks said!!  

Babyrocks - hope your scan goes well.  Do you have to go back to London for it?

Just watched Come Dine with me as well - how rude were they all to each other!!  

Starting to dream of all the things we can do if this BFP goes well - in addition to the miracle and dream of our baby.  Even getting to book a holiday, or change my (very old) car, as we won't need to spend every penny on treatment.  Only the likes of all of us on this site know what this is like. 

Happy Sunday to everyone!  Hope this week brings as good news for you as last week did for me!!

Quond xxxx


----------



## shaz2

hi ladies,

emma cate lmk and everyone either on 2ww or tx how are use keeping?     to use all..xx

babyrocks  hope everything goes well for yer scan.. 

yella how are you stranger??..xx

loopy you all excited yet??...ohh you lucky thing i should be   with you..  ahh welll..x xx

holly good luck tomorrow      ..xx

weeza hows you and baby bump doing??..xx

betty hows the twinnies? they keeping you up all nite yet...lol... xx

glitter your nearly starting now girl.. 

hi to quond babypowder sweetchilli textron ladyhex andrea lia loopybud lmk molly sue jk babyrocks molltcat tearful plusone jomag appletree jellybaba martine blueribbon(if ur looking in. ) and everyone else...helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Morning girls havent been on in a while!

Quond congratulations......well done!!!!!!

Igs thats brill news.......top quality!!!!!!!!

Lia have a great hol.......was in gran canaria in Feb and weather was fab!!!!!!!

Hi Sweetchilli how r ya

Cate good luck for Wed!!!!!!

Good luck to the other  !!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## qnu

hi all
I'm just signing in to say hello and that i'm back again. i've been keeping an eye on the site to see what everyone is up to but i hadn't posted in six months. i had private tx at rfc last year and got bfp but wasn't to be and had ectopic at 9 weeks. i had a really hard time with that so took some time out.
we weren't allowed to try for six months (because of the drugs i had to take for the ectopic) and miracle of miracles we were offered our nhs go after 3 months (but they delayed it).

so very long story short, i've started treatment again and am currently sniffing. all going well at mo, not psycho wife like last time (yet).

i'm so happy for you preggers ladies and loads of luck to the 2ww ers.
i'll get up to speed with all the names etc soon
emma - happy birthday, great to see you've finally got this far.

lots of love
nuala


----------



## lmk

Ladies!!!

nuala what a rollercoaster you hav had hun.  I   that this is your year!!
  emma have a fab day!!!
cate did u do a sneeky test??  or were the   about?

how is every1 today?  

lmk xx


----------



## crazykate

Emma - 

Qnu - hiya hun   you get the best outcome this time  

Morning lmk how are you?

I'm not quite bonkers yet but this "knicker watching" is something else - the pessaries make it worse I think  my (.Y.) are a little sore I can't lye on my front at night - this could be the drugs still couldn't it  How you other 2ww's holding on 

I went out with DH and our neighbours on Saturday I came home about 11 with one of the neighbours he was plastered after 3 1/2 pints!! DH and the other fella came home about 2.30am absolutely out of it  He got up at 11.30 yesterday morning, we went to his mums and then a little shopping he then came back and went back to bed until 4.30 and was back in bed for 10.00am. Went out last night for tea with mum and dad to the Moat in Dundonald - it was absolutely gorgeous 

Hello everyone else


----------



## lmk

hey kate, i had the same experience with dh on saturday night  .  i wanted sleep he wasnt lettin me have any!!  this is one head fry this 2ww i wish i was sedated,  keep thinking af is coming but i'm tryin to be  .  i did have sore (.)(.) but not anymore, i'm going to the toilet more often but i'm drinkin lots of water.  you testing any earlier? i'm not allowed  

lisa x


----------



## crazykate

lmk I may test one day early because I think my sickline runs out on OTD    so at least if I know earlier I'll be ready to face the world on Monday.  If my mum had her way she'd have me testing early    she's so excited and really trying not to show it.  so far I've not had the urge to test.


----------



## lmk

i'm kinda the same dh has the sensible head,  he has said many times we've waited this long what is another day.... what can i say to that.               to all of us may our dreams come true xxxx


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Thanks for the birthday wishes......im soooooooooooo old 
Nuala welcome back mrs ,i was just thinking about you the other day,fair play to ya getting on this roller coaster again.
Hey fellow   how are yous all holding out? KNICKER WATCHING isnt the word    ,crazykate you got sore (.Y.) i dont ,infact i feel nothing even the slight a/f pains dont seem to be there this morning   ,im telling ye i will be soooooo glad to see the weekend come around but suppose a little bit scared also. 
Quond ,i know what you mean about being able to spend your money on others stuff now you have NO more tx to pay for.We havent paid yet and hopefully wont need to for a couple of yrs (no2) but its soooo unfair that us poor beings have to fork out thousands to get pg then all the expense when baba is born ,fertile people just dont know how lucky they are   
What are ye all up to today ,im still in bed and my DH is going to make a fry   at least there is one plus side to getting old  
Chat later
Ems


----------



## Babypowder

Moring girlies i'm looking   as this is my 1st IVF and the nerves are comming and going , I start D/R on Sat, now the thing is my DP is talking about going to Scotland in 3weeks time with a group of friends, they went last year and had a great time as did I at home-went out and got hammered with my friends 

But I said to him, as I will be D/R and don't know how it'll affect me I would prefer he didn't go (needs to book asap) also, I can't see how he'd avoid alcohol the entire weekend-none of the friends know and we don't want them to, so what can he say everytime he's offered a drink? We're not mad healthy, but alcohol is a no no until sample is given, due to his age and his swimmers being a little slow.

He says im being unreasonable, but I don't think I am, I said to him there's always next year or later this year, as I would really like him to be here to support me , he doesn't seem to realise how emotional this all is, even now I can feel my stomache churning cause im talking about this .

I just think its only a couple of months and we should be there for each other from start to finish . I haven't said not to go, I wouldn't tell him that, just I'd prefer he didn't.


----------



## Babypowder

emak , enjoy your fry.

Hi to all the 2wwaiters,you girls are doing soooooooooo well with the ole  , think im going to get those digital hpt's that spell  it out , think if I to look for blue lines i'd be all mixed up.

Hi to everyone else   im on A/L and was enjoying a wee lay in but my puppy had other ideas, she was trying to dig me out of bed, so got up at 9am, she is now fast asleep on the sofa-we ganster .


----------



## crazykate

Hiya BP........that's a tough one!  I don't want to cause any upset to anyone but my opinion is.......

If it was my DH I wouldn't want him to go either but on the other hand I wouldn't want to stop him. I would expect him to make the right decision in the circumstances.  He should know how much this tx means to you and I would imagine to him - if he wants a successful outcome which I presume he does then he should be willing to forego one weekend away it's not like he's never going to be allowed to go ever again  

Good luck mrs - I hope he makes the right decision and stands by you


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx crazykate,thats how im going to put it too him then-when the subject comes up again


crazykate said:


> I would expect him to make the right decision in the circumstances.


That way the 'ball' is in his court, but also its reassurance for me that im not just being an ole party pooper, trying To spoil the fun. MEN .


----------



## lmk

hey bp, i had the same situation as you have dh wanted to go to a stag/footie match in liverpool and i explained to him it was up to himself.... he didn't go and was glad cause of what my body had to go through during tx.  all the best hun x


----------



## jellybaba

Hey  BP thanks for the shout out I have to admit to being one of those serial lurkers that you all talk about!! I love to read how you are all getting on and thats great news that you got your schedule for tx. 

I think the reason I lurk rather than post is that my tx seems so far away that its not really relevant to what you girls are going through at the mo but hey my day will come - eventually....


----------



## lgs30

hey girls how are we all am on day 4 an its killing me iv a bit of dull back ache an the usal pms things do you think its over already for me


----------



## Jomag

Hi Babypowder.. I know how you are feeling with him indoors, it is not easy when you realise that they just don't get what we are going through! I would consider myself a very easygoing person, but whatever this whole process does to us, I have ended up a few times being made out to be some kind of controlling, needy wife from hell!  Excuse us for wanting a little bit of support and sympathy   

Do try not to take it personally that DP wants to go away with the boys. It's not because he doesnt care, but mainly because he doesnt have a clue what you are going through.  The poor criter hasnt got the foggiest clue what these drugs are going to do to you and how emotional you are going to be feeling.  How can he?  He is a man with very different hormones and a very different make up to us.  Let's face it, he is practically from a different planet!  And when last did he have to go through an artificial menopause, have all sorts of internals, poking and proding, have to stop drinking,  have to stop doing anything remotely fun or energetic, have a pile of eggs sucked out of him, put back in again and then face the pressure of wondering if it has worked on not for two whole weeks!!  I rest my case. 

I always found that making myself look needy made me feel even worse.  Reverse psychology works much better when it comes to that lot!   I found that if DH wanted to do something then it was best to let him get on with it, as there is nothing worse than having them sit around feeling like they are missing out on something.  Believe me, he will feel guilty as hell to be clearing off on you when the time comes, he just hasnt realised that yet!  If it was me, I would say no more about it, let him make up his own mind, and if he does choose to go.. then you can just take the time to chill out, pamper yourself, have the bed to yourself, enjoy the lack of housework with him gone, and let him see what a strong woman you are!!

Men are strange creatures, but once we accept that it makes life much easier!!


----------



## Cate1976

Emak:  Hope you're having a great day.

Babypowder: How long is it between the weekend away and EC? If it's a few days then the alcohol shouldn't affect his swimmers. If he goes but decides not to drink, he could always say he had an infection of some sort and although it's gone, he's still on anti biotics and can't drink. Also how long are you d/r for before stimms start? Once the stimming drugs kick in, the mood swings, hotflushes and other side effects from d/r drugs go. It's a tough one though, if it was me, I'd let DH go and say to him to make some excuse as to why he's either teetotal or not drinking as much as usual, for latter could say he had stomach bug couple days before. For my FET, DH was away for 3 days, he was in hospital and yes it was hard but church family were brilliant. Jomag has made some good points.

News on me is that DH went out early this morning before I was up so I seized the chance to use pee stick 1. Not putting result online till I've used pee stick 2 on Wednesday and told parents and friends from church the result. I will say that I'm confident the result is accurate.


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Hope you all had a lovely wkend

Emak,  to you   to you  how you doing?, not long now
Cate how are you, only one full day left  before text...    
Imk  big    for you too... nearly there... 

Babyrocks hope scan when well for you...
Babypowder thats really tough, special when no one knows and you don't want them too either
but i defiantely agree with Crazykate ...   

Hiya Nuala... hugs to you hun.... and sorry to hear what you have been through

hello to all the girls on treatment and all the girls waiting to hear have a good week

Hugs M777


----------



## emak

Babypowder      I hope your DP makes the right decision   Its true what Jomag has said "Men are strange creatures" mines included
Cate come on Mrs dont be keeping us in suspense ,but im guessing that the result is what you were   for.  
Thanks for the Happy Birthday .DH bought me vouchers for a Spa which is what i asked for but will have to wait til after OTD to see what treatments i will be able to use  going out for a yummy dinner tonight then i really need to start a diet ,none of my work trousers fit me and i start back in 2 weeks time ,the only reason i want to buy new clothes is cause im pg not cause i have been eating like a pig  .


----------



## molly777

jomag very well put together, i'm going to read the middle section to my hubbie tonight..
actually I think it should be printed on a flyer and handed to all partners at the clinic...

m777


----------



## shaz2

suttle as a brick......lol      

happy birthday ole doll..         

xx


----------



## Cate1976

till Wednesday.


----------



## emak

OKEY DOKEY Cate


----------



## Cate1976

Nuala: Good to see you back again, sorry you've been through a tough time.  ing that your tx is succesful.


----------



## Jomag

Happy Birthday Emak!!  hope you get a nice belated pressie very soon   

Cate - respect your decision not to tell us, but I'm thinking it was good news!!!!  Hope so   

Molly - I hope my little rant gets through to your hubby!  I would have loved someone to have explained all this to my DH.  When I tried to make him understand he just thought I was looking for sympathy and the tv would just get louder!  I remember he came home really late, absolutely sloshed the night before my scan when they were going to confirm if I was ready for transfer.  My little outburst of frustration at 3am (when I was trying to be getting a good nights sleep) made me feel like some kind of bunny boiler.. but I tell you, he never chanced it again! Bless.


----------



## crazykate

Cate!  You can't leave us in suspenders     hope it's the result you've been praying for


----------



## qnu

thanks everyone for the welcome back. the ectopic preg seems a million years ago thank god, although i do have my moments, i would have been due in a couple of weeks, but as my hubby says we were a mummy and daddy even though it was only for a short time and that can never be taken away from us. i feel its our wee guardian angel and its keeping an eye on us. and as the docs and nurses say it proves i can get pregnant. except now theres one less tube for it to get lost in!!
anyway, i'm so excited for you 2wwers and testers and for all the ladies who have finally got preggers.
 for you testers, you're very calm cate i hope you got the bfp you deserve.
bp - i must agree with the reverse psychology route, it always works on my man. i would tell him to go and have a good time, that he was right and it's just all the pressure you're under, you just wish you could go to, maybe you could do something nice together when he gets back! if that doesn't work - hide his passport and play dumb. he'll have to learn not to mess with an hormonal woman!!!   seriously though men can be so stubborn when they think they are being told what to do.
jomag - i think we cold have a lot in common!! ha
lgs stay positive you really can't tell til you test
lmk   for you
emma lucky duck, which spa are you going to?
shaz pm for

talk later
nuala


----------



## lmk

hey girls

lgs  hun don't be thinking negative hun.... keep thinking that the em has settled in and starting to making home for itself!!!
jomag couldnt agree more!!!! men are from mars! 
cate   for u hun and that brooke and rio have nested nicely!!!
emak enjoy your tea are you going anywhere nice?
molly keep   for me and my fellow . i'll also hand out flyers!!!!!


how is every1 today??
lmk x


----------



## Cate1976

crazykate said:


> Cate! You can't leave us in suspenders   hope it's the result you've been praying for


Oh yes I can keep you in suspense.


----------



## Jomag

Hey girls, Cate is not coming across as a girl in the midst of a -ve result!!!  Me thinks she's onto a winner  .

I'm afraid if it was me, I would be shouting it from the rooftops.  I would be popping a flashing BFP in every threat I could get into


----------



## Cate1976




----------



## Babypowder

girls thanx for the advice, Jomag, looks like its going to have to be the little reverse phsycology , tried to broach the subject when he was in at lunchtime, the doodee came right out-he seems to think I'm just trying to be bossy  OMG I've more important things to do than boss him about, I NEVER say 'you cant', I would say 'I'd prefer', so I'm   to admit this but looks like I'm going to have to send him on a guilt trip and hopefully not a Scotland trip 

Aahh leave it to him.

Cate   very naughty, but you seem pleased so I know what I'm thinking .

Crazykate and her suspenders  ooh saucy


----------



## Jomag

Babyp - nothing wrong with a bit of a guilt trip now and again... just got to be really subtle about it!  Cant let him know what you are up to or it will have the opposite effect.  He he


----------



## weeza82

Just dropping in to say a quick HI!! to everyone!

All the 2ww'ers (I've lost track of you all!) still thinking about yous and hoping and praying for the best    

All those waiting on tx to start, hoping and praying for you all too   

Qnu    it's been a while, but thinking about you loads and hoping this is your time   

Cate, can't wait till Wednesday till hear! Naughty you testing so early and without DH. TBH, it's wasn't something I wanted to exclude DH from when I was testing as it was so important to him and he is my rock, but each to their own   

Hi everyone else


----------



## Cate1976

Only reason DH wasn't with me when I tested this morning was that he wouldn't have let me test 3 days early, he will be with me for the official test on Wednesday. He won't let me ring my parents either and they'd want to know either way asap. Have phoned my sister though and she's going to  till I've told Mum and Dad.


----------



## Babypowder

LoopyOne said:


> my DH would have pee'd on the stick for me we were so together


    sorry Loopy but that did make me giggle, oh if only mine was the same-he'll probably be to busy pi$$ing up a wall in Scotland to do that for me    .


----------



## Quond

HAPPY, happy birthday, Emma!  Hope you had a great day!!

Congrats, Cate - judging from your posts it's a BFP!  Let's hope the good luck keeps on going!

Quond x


----------



## holly01

WOW did i just read its a bfp for Cate yippeee congrats to u and DH


----------



## Cate1976

till I've told parents and friends from church the result.  It won't be till late on Wednesday evening though.


----------



## manicmum

Hi all, is there any room for one more f3cked off frustrated infertile female needing a bit of rant?

I have been reading the posts and i hope you don't mind me butting in at this late stage. I just want to say congrats to Cate on your great news, sending you loads of best wishes for the coming months. I'm hoping your good luck will affect the rest of the forum. 

I've been ttc for over 2 years now with a MC in the middle of it. had my first appointment in the RFC a few weeks ago. its my first experience down fertility way. i was not impressed with the place and the conveyor belt attitude. I have to go in for bloods in 10 days time, currently at CD20 approx and all the signs of PMT so v down as usual. how soon after you get the bloods do you get the results? i am thinking of waiting to get the day 3 and 21 bloods and then hit a bank and head for origin. has anyone else done this ? i havent a baldie what i'm doing, all i know is i'm 39 and my GP has made me wait long enough, need to get the old show on the road..... if anyone has any advice i would really appreciate it. hugs and best wishes to you all


----------



## emak

Hey manicmum ,welcome aboard hun theres always room in the inn  sorry to hear you found the whole RFC experience a bit rubbish ,you are certainly not alone.I had my day 3 and day 21 bloods done at my GP as im from Derry and there was no need to travel to Belfast to have them done ,but i think it took less than a week to get the results ....its that long ago i can hardly remember.If you want my advice i would say go to Origin as sooooo much time is wasted at the rfc AND if you needed ivf the cut of point for nhs treatment is 39 yrs but i think they still will treat you privately but if your gonna have to pay then why wait ,thats my tuppence worth ...hope you dont mind  Good luck with your journey it really is a rollercoaster and a head fry
Emma  xxx


----------



## Cate1976

manicmum:  Welcome to FF, hope you find it as supportive as I have. As well as supporting each other through tough times, we do have some serious craic on this thread. I've not said I've got BFP. Only that I tested early and want to let parents and close friends from church know before I put it online.


----------



## manicmum

thanks girls, great to be with like minded women. Cate i've only just joined and the suspense is killing me already, when do you put us out of our misery?
emak  - that info about RFC is invaluable, I am not going to waste much more time in RFC, might as well get the bloods done when i've started but then i will take my results and say bye bye to the rfc, i cant really afford to waste any more time. really pee'd off i let GP convince me i'd have no trouble conceiving, i was for heading to the clinic last year and he told me to wait. hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Cate1976

Result will be online Wednesday evening. Until then .


----------



## emak

Manicmum you do whats best for you now ,as you say enough time has been wasted and GOOD LUCK ,im sure i will be chating to you again gonna sign off for the night heroes is on BBC3 cant wait to see it next week  on BBC2
Nigh night girlies


----------



## manicmum

night night everyone chat soon


----------



## weefluff

hi everyone i had to venture to the states cause neither the RFC of origin could help us.Just remember when you get knocked back out there that there are options available!


----------



## sunbeam

Hi and welcome weefluff what treatment are you going for and where


----------



## Cate1976

I'm off to bed as well. Have phoned Mum and dad with result. Just friends from church now.


----------



## sunbeam

And us although it sounds promising Cate!!!!!!!!!  Cant wait til Weds evening!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Manicmum and weefluff just blew ya some bubbles for luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Ladies im off to bed chat soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone hope yous are all keeping well  
just popping in before i go to work so it wont be long !!

welcome manicmum... sounds like your have a rough time hun !! you will find it really helpful on here talking to everyone   

Cate...     i have been on every morning to see if you posted the result, will be on tomorrow to see  wishing you all the luck in the world  

Everyone on the 2WW wishing yous all the luck in the world to    

Hi sunbeam ... keeping really well hun thanks for asking hope you arfe keeping well  

Hi to all the rest of yous girlies !!!!!

right have to run i am late for work yet again     I think i will end up with a warning LOL I am always late but whats the worst that could happen "they sack me" I WISH


----------



## crazykate

Morning.........

 Manicmum welcome aboard - your GP will have to do a referral letter to Origin before they will give you an appt but they are very quick and giving you one once it is received a much much better place that RFC.... good luck    

weefluff  - have you posted before  I think I remember you - maybe it's the drugs  

awwwwwww Cate!    ****NEWSFLASH**** It's wednesday today.......seriously you're a day behind     

I had the worst nights sleep ever......my (.Y.) were sooooo sore, and I just couldn't get comfy.........it's probably the lovely (not) cyclogest


----------



## Babypowder

Morning ,

manicmum, welcome  , I would just like to say I 2nd what emak and crazykate have said, if you've the cash, forget the RFC and fly to Origins they use some of the same consultants anyway and it seems a much better, well organised place, the RFC is totally a conveyer belt, we all got excited about the extra funding, but this has now left them sooooooooo backlogged that they can barley fit you in , good luck with your journey.

lgs30, how you doing missus, see you had a tuff day yesterday , your day 5 now isn't that right? so your wee emmbie should be starting to snuggle  , think this can cause some discomfort, take it easy anyway, and ask anything you need, im sure the oldies will know plenty as they've   this long road before .

Sue30 how's the pills 

Loopy is  it today your appointment , fill us in later. you'll get to see you scans and e/c 

Crazykate the ole (.)(.) must be a good sign  

Hi to everyone else, must go and walk miss molly.


----------



## bump14

Hi everybody  
'Fraid I've been kinda lurking up til now.  Hope you don't mind?  
Cate - please please please tell us?  Pretty please?
   Ah well, t'was worth a try  

I was at the clinic early this morning, just before 8; and had to wait for over an hr before the dr remembered I was even there!  They had moved me into a room and then forgotten I was there!


----------



## Jomag

Manicmum - I'm with the others... Origin really is the way to go.  Ok, so I have got a BFN, but they did manage to get 15 eggies from me, 9 of which fertilised and I still have 4 left to play with.  So I'm still grateful to them for getting me that far.  We are on ICSI so had to pay a bit extra (approx £5k and another £1k now for FET in June).  I found them very quick, efficient and the nurses are lovely.  I did have to go see Prof McClure in RFC once, and I can tell you... it was a whole different ball game! 

Hi Bump - sorry you had a hard time this morning, I hate that waiting room at RFC and the staff are never going to win any awards for sympathy or sensitivity.  Oh well, I guess we've got to put up with these things in our struggle to become mummies.


----------



## bump14

Jomag, I know what you mean about the lack of ensitivity there, but to be honest, I have had even worse treatment at another hospital.  But, yeah - they do need to work on things a bit.


----------



## Babypowder

Ahh girls the trials we face, as if IF and the drugs etc aren't enough, we have the RFC looking after us  , though im so desperate for a baby, think i'd go to anywhwere , I plan on being firm but fair with the RFC, if Im not happy, they'll be the first to know, not because im a look at me type(IYKKWIM) but because too many girls on here, wish they'd have spoken up and thats there advice now to others, womb linning follies etc, if they don't seem happy, niether will I .

Its like a summers day , 'and I ask you friends whats a fella to do........cause her hair was black and her eyes where blue........and I lost my heart to a Galway girl'  God I want a MAGNERS  , wish they'd stop showing that ad lol  

Im supposed to be cleaning HA!

Right better be productive, thats enough waffle from me.


----------



## Jomag

BabyP - I LOVE that song, reminds me of PS I Love you.  Sniff sniff.

Speaking of sniff sniffs... only 4 more sleeps until you start the down regging! Lucky cat!  Are you on the sniffers or injections?


----------



## emak

Hello ladies
Whats the craic with the weather i see BP is saying its   where she is WISH I WAS THERE   it was lovely here this morning but the heavens opened when i took Harley out for a wee walk ,god love him it the first time he has been out since i had e/t  and i hardly walked him ,threw him in the car and took him down to the playing fields and let him have a good run about.
Jomag awww P.S I love you    i read the book yrs ago and couldnt wait for the film to come out then cried my eyes at that also 
BP hope your doing the housework     OHHH and you are soooo right SPEAK UP if you are not happy at any stage of your tx ...wish i did 
Bump WFT cant believe that they forgot about you in the hospital ,well actually i can ,nothing surprises me anymore !!
Hows all my fellow   doing .Keeping sane i hope....I have a confession to make I bought a pack of clearblue PG test testerday in Tesco ,i swore blind that i wasnt buying them to Saturday but they were sitting on the shelve calling my name    BUT i have given them to DH and he has hidden them and is under strict instructions that they are not to be given back to Sunday ,so no worries on me testing early    
Think im gonna have a wee nap ,i have a bit of a cold on me and am feeling very tired .
Chat later  Emma  xx


----------



## weefluff

Hi girls I think I did post here before. I was in cornell in Nov/Dec for micro TESE for dh and then ICSI. Due to hyperstimulation they couldn't put anything back. Anyway going back for natural fet in a couple of weeks. Thinking bout you all x


----------



## lgs30

hi girls feelin a bit better today its a mad ole rollercoaster this carry on lookin for every wee thing its drivin me mad had some discomfort this morn hope its implantation lol an not a/f 



love you all girls an HELLO to the newbies you love the crack here keeps me sane xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

all you lovely ladies!!

emak weather here is also raining, but humid.  only 5 sleeps hun!!!! i also bought 2 fr hpt a couple of days ago whoops!!! i have a banging headache, other than that no other signs. hows you?? 
cate did u test again today  naughty naughty girl!!!! 
lgs/kate hows u girls keeping insane i hope!!!

weefluff love the name!!!
bp love that song and love that  too!!

hi to all sorry forget all the names too many and i'm tried...... going for an afternoon snooze!! going for tea tonight to harbour bar portrush mum trying to keep my mind off otd!!!

 to you all  

lmk x


----------



## Jomag

lmk - The Harbour Bar is my fav!! Enjoy x


----------



## lmk

mine too arizona chicken, garlic fries and tobacco onions mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

catch up later ladies 
lmk x


----------



## bump14

Do any of you ever sit in the rfc waiting room, wondering who is there that you know from on here?    But, of course, everyone has their heads down and    Its bizarre, to say the least.


----------



## Babypowder

girls,I was very naughty and had a wee afternoon nap! house still sitting the same way .

   are out for you lot..........well apart from miss cate .

Bump14, when im in the waiting room, im trying to work out 'is it him or her' like myself, with DP being 12years older, I imagine people would assume its him that needed the tx if ya know what I mean, its a bizzar place, 1st couple of times, I was so nervous about seeing someone I knew , but then they'd have been as bad, im sure if they'd have seen my face , its all soooo quiet, I tend to talk though and flick through the books-again the nerves .

lmk, you have me starving, ive nothing even in for tea,this will be DP's face  lol.


----------



## lgs30

bump14 its mad up there everyone is always quiet me an d/p laugh the whole time at silly things am sure there thinkin hmm them two with a baby but by god its kills the silence for us lol lol


----------



## Babypowder

lg30,just seen your signature box ...........here's a special wee post just for you, chin up chuck....................

                                                  BP.


----------



## Cate1976

Didn't test again today, doing both pee stick 2 and test from RFC tomorrow. Am going to get blood test done as well either at RFC or health centre here in town. Reason being that I've read that HCG levels early on can give indication as to whether 1 or both embryos have implanted. I've also wondered if any of you have been in waiting room at RFC when I've been in.

CrazyKate: Nice try but I know today is Tuesday.


----------



## JK32

Hi girls how's everyone doin??

Cate i'm with the rest of the Girls and thinking its a    think if it was the other you would have been to upset to post, just teasing us all   but cant wait to hear officially tomorrow. If it is what we are all thinking then well done, u deserve it!! 

Loopyone, great that your on the road, how many times a day do you have to sniff?? 6 wks seems an awful long time, is this the usual??

Bump, so far we havent had the pleasure of the waiting room at the Royal, only had to attend for dh   samples and that was embarrassing enough!! sitting in that wee room waiting for the deed to be done lol!!! 

lmk enjoy your dinner with your mum, sounds lovely!! when i get to my   stage i will be insisting that i be took out for breakfast, lunch or dinneer, possibly all lol!!

thinking of you all on the 2ww emak, lmk, lgs30 and Crazykate (sorry if i miss any out) i dread that wait, bound to be the longest 2 weeks of your lives! but will all be worth it when you get your BFP at the end of it all   

babypowder, an afternoon nap sounds like heaven!! lucky you

Today was a gorgeous day both at work in belfast and at home.. i text my DH this mornin on the way to work to get him to put the washing out on the line - bless.  so when i got home it was all dry - how sad that this pleases me!! ha!  
i'm so tired tonight have a cold and am feeling really sorry for myself, dread to think what my moods are going to be like when i start treatment, i have the worst pmt at the best of times!! 

thinkin an early night is in store for me. hi to all the other girls, still not getting used to all these names, theres so many of us now!!

jk


----------



## lgs30

girls not feelin postitive at all help any one had a sore back in the 2ww


----------



## JK32

lsg30 i havent experienced 2ww yet but from what i have read in the past (and i have been lurking for a year now) others did experience sore lower backs.. alot of the symptoms of bfp seem to be same as AF so dont give up    hang in there xx


----------



## lgs30

thanks jk32 its so hard am for my bed so fed up hate this ole gel we have to take i think thats me done complainin lol love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> On the waiting room craic, why is it everyone gets taken before us? Happens every single time
> 
> Anyhoo started sniffing today~ that'll be me sniff sniff sniff until 24th May if yo can believe it


loopy, same here, they always seem to keep us ages, like to the very end, even though you are one of the first in  , wonder what thats all about?

Also cant understand why you will be sniffing for that long  , I know you say there is a backlog but hey, come on, thats ripping the **** out of it surely?  Dread to think what it will be like when it's my turn


----------



## andreaj81

just a quick one

cate good luck for tomorrow chick           just wanted you to know im thinking of you n dh xx

hope eveyone else is ok


----------



## JK32

lgs30 I really feel for ya. Go to bed and have a good rest and hopefully 2mor you will be feeling a bit more positive  

Glittergirl, are you on the Southern Board too?? what no are you on the icsi list?? I have been on the waiting list for ayear now and now that i've reached no.11 i'm so scared!! i just know i'll have myself diagnosed with everything going - like OHSS.. i'll be a basket case!!!


----------



## molly777

hiys girls

how are you all,

your such a tease cate,    for you tomorrow can't  wait, feel its good news too...

hows the other 2ww emak, imk, crazykate hope your all doing well
igs30 hope your ok hun hang in there    for your pet think positive

loopyone good luck hun with sniffing and treatment 

BP love that song too and ps I love, cried so much to the book and film

weefluff, hi hows it going? how did you find the states?
Manicmum, welcome... I agree go with origins, i'm with them, waiting to see whe i start hopefully soon

About the waiting room at the royal, every time i when there i was that nervous I had to keep running to the loo, and what are the loos like at the door!!! YUK... I even managed to walk in on some poor guy who was peeing...  

anyway girls hope everyone is getting well thinking of you all  
M777


----------



## suedulux

Hi ladies

a few of you hav popped into the chat room , looking for the  NI chat.  But ya each left befor the next one arrived  

Please pop back , if ya have a mo, let me know ya want the NI chat, and I'll open a room roe ya ?

Luv  sue


----------



## holly01

pm 4 ye suedulux


----------



## manicmum

hi girls, i've only just joined and i've lost it already, ye girls are flying at the posts, lol, i will have to keep an eye more often so i dont miss the craic. 
i've spent ages looking up all the abbrev, sniffing, otd, icsi, i think we will all be fertility experts. thanks for all the welcomes and the bubbles and cuddles, its overwhelming. life is pretty weird, I am so strangely happy to be part of the madness. we would never got together on this forum if we hadnt had problems.

the day we were in the RFC, there was a couple sitting beside us too, i tried to strike up a conversation, even offered jelly babies (as one does when your hoking through the contents of the handbag to pass the time) but i think they just wanted to get the bloody appt over with and didnt look like they wanted to make lifelong friends. dont blame them really. its a very dismal place.

come on cate out with it, its wednesday-ish now


----------



## Cate1976

Sorry not telling till I've told friends at church.


----------



## weefluff

Hi girls yes it was lovely today! The rfc waiting room can most definitely be daunting! The states were good but most definitely paying for the service. We have spent about 34 thousand and we haven't finished yet! Anyway looking forward to going back. Prof mcclure has been very supportive. Good luck everyone x


----------



## manicmum

does anyone have a problem keeping from using the pee sticks till the right time. I'm in my final week before AF and its driving me mad. bought a load of those early preg test kits (the 10ml/u) ones and cannot resist a go everyday, futile i know. i think i will have to get DH to hold them for me. luckily i'm buying in bulk off ebay or i'd be robbed. how soon can you test with the 10 ml/u ones does anyone know? they are more accurate than the CB supposedly.


----------



## manicmum

sorry i meant the 10ml/u ones can be used earlier, not more accurate......


----------



## emak

Hi girls
I have been awake for the past few hours with period pains and bleeding ,looks like its all over for me     .Had a small bit of pinkish staining about 8 pm last night and was trying to convince myself that it was implantation bleed but now it seems to be in full flow ,cant believe that i didnt even last til test day ,how  cruel is that .Dont know what to do ,poor DH he has to get up for work in a couple of hours and i didnt want to wake him but he woke and now knows ,i feel so sad and angry with this stupid crock of a body that i have has let us down again.Suppose i will ring the rfc when they open to let them know and see what they say but what can they say really !!!!! 
Sorry to have to start the day off on a sad note    
Emma  xxx


----------



## lmk

emma,  sorry to hear hun ring rfc and i hope it's not the end. 
lisa x


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Emma, i only really lurk here but i just wanted to say sorry AF has come.  I haven't gotten as far as you yet but i am sure it must be devastating.     can totally empathise with you


----------



## crazykate

awwwww emma hun - I'm so sorry to hear that just read your post on 2ww board and really thought it was implantation bleeding - I'm at a loss as to what to say - I've been there and know exactly how you feel


----------



## weeza82

Emma, what way is things now?


----------



## crazykate

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189347.15

FF has been nominated for an award they need at least 100 signatures. Click on the above link and post and your signature is done.


----------



## molly777

emak I'm so so sorry to hear the news, i was so hopeful for you and the other 2ww.
and was so disappointed this morning when i read your mail..
I also have been there and god love you its a rotten empty feeling, but don't give
up hope yet, take it easy and lots of love   

M777


----------



## qnu

emma - don't give up yet, there is always a chance. ring the royal, they will pro tell you to wait til test day though, that's what happened with me. good luck, praying for you
nuala


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak... hun i am so sorry to here your news 
i am close to tears hun   
It makes me  so angery that we all have to go through so much
Keep strong hun,  i am thinking of you   
xxxxx


----------



## emak

Girls ,just off the phone from RFC and the nurse said that i should keep taking the gel and test as normal on Sunday ,but it is sooooo much like a normal period     would be shocked if it was anything else and the pains are worse than they were for the past week ,we are both soooo disappointed ,poor DH has to go out to work just after 6 and i could see that he was really hurting.Im gonna head on here waiting for my mum to call over.    Emma xxx


----------



## lmk

emma,   so hard for you hun sending u and dh    lisa xx


----------



## Babypowder

emma, im soo sorry, I really   it sticks, something similar happened to babyrocks, so theres hope , try and rest, good your mum is calling.
God I never slept ALL night was up at 4am making DP lunch and having a cup of tea, he's away to Dublin left at 5am, and I was thinking of coming on here, wish I had of now emma 

 things improve .


----------



## glitter girl

Ack Emak, I hope its not over for you yet, as someone says you never know until you do the test, stranger things have happened. Im praying hard for you hun, I really am. Im in work at the minute but will get a wee chat with you later. God bless hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GemmaC

Ach Emma darlin I am so so sorry. I really hope its no over for you yet. Its such a blow to take. I am thinking and praying for you and your DH. I might not get on for a few day to see how you are but know that I am thinking and praying for you.


----------



## yellazippy

Emma my thoughts are with you honey


----------



## Babyrocks

Emma, you never know.same thing happened to me and I still got BFP


----------



## appletree

Emma, so sorry to read your post I know how you both feel. I didnt make it to test day and rem my DH tilting the pregnancy test every which way in the hope the light would shine a positive result in saying that please take heart with what Babyrocks said, she got a bfp after worrying sick about a bleed. please please take care of each other,  its a truly rotten time but wait and see on otd, your in everyone thoughts, appletree


----------



## shaz2

emma im so devastaed for use both words just cant describe it...im here nite or day....xx


----------



## Gemma J10

hi i used post but since then just been reading I just wanted to say that me and dh got bfp on Monday still cant believe it.  

Gemma


----------



## crazykate

- Well done GemmaJ10 wishing you a very happy and healthy time ahead


----------



## yellazippy

Many Congrats Gemma on your    you must be so excited

Good luck for the future


----------



## appletree

well done many congrats so pleased to hear good news you ducky duck!!
heres to a happy healthy pregnancy 
appletree


----------



## Cate1976

Emma:      and      for you and DH. 

GemmaJ10: Congratulations on your BFP. Hope the rest of your pg goes well.


----------



## emak

Ack girls ,i dont know what to be doing with myself but firstly i want to thank you all for the kind messages it really does mean a lot to DH and I ,some of yous have been through it before and know how disappointed we must be feeling ,the rest can only imagine and i   that yous never will know.The situation is that im still bleeding and it has to be a/f ,still in shock to be honest i even had to go to the chemist for pads   was raging thought i wouldnt be needing them to next year   .My poor DH he is truely gutted ,its actually the first time i have seen any emotion from him regarding the whole IF thing ,he had to work today but finished up early and he said that everywhere he looked all he could see was pg women and it really pi$$ed him off ,god he has been through so much in his life ,things i couldnt talk about on ere but i can promise yous he has had it rough  i feel so sad for him ,i feel like if he had married someone else he would have a family by now ,its the least that he deserves . I have already contacted Origin to see how we go about getting an appointment ,i was told that it would be June before we could even get one to have the AMH and SA done then hopefully we could go on next cycle  ,suppose that gives us a few months to get fit and healthy again and to recover from this tx ...roll on the summer thats what i say  Thats enough of the me me me  post THANK YOU ALL.

Just wanted to congratulate Gemma J10 on her BFP .Enjoy being pg and   that the next 8 months goes well for you mrs 
Wishing the   girlies LOTS of luck ,im still   for yous all.

Emma  xxxx


----------



## crazykate

emma hun oh I've    for you too I'm so sorry.  why don't you get your GP to do a referral for you as soon as you feel up to it of course and at least get the ball rolling and have the appt. to look forward to.  as you say June will give you plenty of time to get another AF or two out of the way and ready to start all over - glad to see you are looking forwards hun.


----------



## emak

Kate ,the ball is already rolling .DH has printed out the referral form and im for my doctor next week ,needed to go anyway as she has to agree that im fit to go back to work (my works regulations ) so at least i will be killing 2 birds with one stone.No more tears for me ,you need to be looking after your 2 wee beans ,hopefully they are snuggling in there til Dec


----------



## Sue30

Emak - I am so sorry to read your news this morning - I was in work (network doesn't allow you to post) and honestly if I could have got into the computer and given you a big   I would have!! This is so unfair ... hopefully the ROyal will in some way supportive over the next few days!

Lots of     for you and your very supportive DH!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone 

Good april fools  i was sucked in big time     i got it in work today as well they told me to tell the customers that the patsa salad had tuna in it !!! doppy me did and they all came back complaining "it was chicken" they were not to nice about it either 
God i am a plum     

emak ..... I think the girls are right there is still a chance just wait and see on your OTD    good to hear you have the ball rolling for origin though, loads of hugs you you and dh , i was thinking about you all day                 

Crazycate ... how are you feeling hun, hope you are keeping well  

Imk, plusone how are yous  hope yous are keeping well too 

cate1976.... Waiting in sucpence hun being checking all day  

Lucky liag sitting in tenerife "oh i wish i was there"  

lgs how are you ? Hope you are feeling better hun   

Gemma.... Congratulations hun on your         so pleased for you !!

To everyone on the 2ww     for yous all !!

hi glitter, sue , sunbeam, loopybud, loopyone, appletree, sparklyme, plusone, yellazippy, shaz, babyrocks, babypowder, Qnu, molly777, mollycat, ladyhex, weeza82
Sorry if i have missed anyone , there is so many now !!!

loads of                           for yous all


----------



## JK32

Emak   that all's not lost yet. Must be an awful situation to be in!! I will be thinking and praying for you until your actual test date  

Gemma congrats on your BFP!! hope the next 8months go wonderfully for you  

all other girls on the 2ww still praying for you all.

Hi to everyone else, I'm away here to make the dinner 

jk xx


----------



## betty-77

Emma, my heart so goes out to you, i'm so upset for you going through this.  you know where your friends are any time you need them chick.


----------



## Jomag

Emak - so sorry pet.  Wish one of us had been logged on in the middle of the night so you werent so alone.  This is a cruel old world, but I really believe that everyone gets their fair share of happiness and sadness one way or another.  I try to look at it that all our recent BFN's are us just getting our share of sad times behind us and that we are all now one step closer to the good bit now!

Thinking of you and I promise you will feel like a different woman in no time.  And please stop thinking that DH would have been better off marrying someone else!! I thought that too after my BFN and it serves no purpose only to make you feel ten times worse.. and is absolute rubbish!! End of sermon from me.

Take care of yourself (and DH)
Jo x


----------



## emak

Girls    THANK YOU ALL   
You have all been wonderful today and i am even now starting to feel a lot better than i did this morning ,just thinking of all the things i have to look forward to ,a hen night,a wedding and then the summer(well thats if we get one).Will still do my tests on OTD but i suppose its just a formality ,i need to see it in black and white ,or is it blue and white . Hope to chat to yous all later .Chin up  girls dont let this stress yous out 
Emma xxx


----------



## sara1

Emma - I am so sorry to hear your news today.  Sending you and DH lots of    .  Try not to think that if your DH had married someone else!!!  I used to say this to my DH and he said the sweetest thing to me - that he doesn't want a baby with anyone else - just me because he loves me plus he says he didn't marry me to be his baby making machine!
I haven't posted in ages as I have no news to report on adoption front but I have been lurking and once I saw your post I felt I had to reply.  Things will look a bit brighter soon.  

Love
Sara


----------



## Babyrocks

[fly][/fly]Gemma, Congratulations on your BFP        [fly][/fly]


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: Glad you're feeling better with the hen night, wedding and summer to look forward to. Think doing tests on OTD is a good idea just in case. Will be  ing for you. Where is it you work, sounds like they're understanding about tx.

Sweetchilli: Sounds like you were got good and proper. Shame the customers didn't see the funny side, has to be said that I'd have realised cos tuna and chicken look so different.


----------



## Babypowder

Gemma  

Sue how are you doing?

Emms glad your feeling a bit brighter, you think they would have the technology to replace our damaged tubes in this day and age, instead we gothrough all this, but then we'd go through anything for a baby. I think everyone on here either male or female factor, have thought the same, 'you'd be better without me' but our OH's wouldn't have us any other way,  we all get therein the end.
As my mum says to me.....its just another broken window in the greenhouse of life . Mothers .

Right best get the dinner started before the big Match DP wants to watch.......come on The Green and White Army.


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

emma... i really have no words to say other than I'm so so sorry you had a bad run of luck with this tx, i really hope you recover fast and next time round every thing goes perfect! 

i was at the nursery with my sister today, picking up my niece, all i could do was look at prams and people carrying babies, funny thing was it actually hit me ( what if i don't get pregnant, then oh god I'm getting old..) seeing all the young mums picking up there kiddies, kinda upset me. i guess we all have a wobble every now and then....  

well my d/r is going fine, no real side effect except one day of tears for no reason, i had to get my DP to turn over the nspcc advert, before i started sobbing hard. Then me and DP laughed so hard... i felt such a fool  

lgs... hope you keeping strong babes!! not long now

cate... any news? by the looks you have a  

gemma...   on your  

sue.. how you finding d/r?

sweetchilli...lol at the April fool, i forgot too or i would have played a joke on someone.

qnu... looks like your on the same schedule as me... 

loopybud.. any further on the meet in the north west??

sorry for all of you Ive missed, so hard keeping up with you all,   to you all xoxo

Debby xoxoxxox


----------



## lgs30

evenin girls 
emma so so sorry to hear your news hang in there stranger things has happened xx
girls have really werid tingly sensation on my rite side an its freakin me out a bit any help


----------



## Babypowder

sorry lgs, im not sure myself, but hopefully one of the other girls will know , how you feeling otherwise.


----------



## lgs30

feelin good otherwise thanks an you


----------



## lgs30

mollycat hows you doin


----------



## Babypowder

Ack just anxious, start sniffing Sat, but im sure i'll get the swing of it, hopefully what your feeling is the emmbie snuggling , I went on the 'tools' ' due date' bit on the home page, if you put in your E/C date it gives you when your due, but also when you scroll down, a little of what stage your at, might help


----------



## tulips

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me butting in here for a wee minute.

I have to confess firstly that I am a serial lurker....although I have posted in the past once or twice when I have felt that I really had something to say. The reason I wanted to post now was because Emma's post just moved me to tears and I wanted to let her know that I am thinking about her and praying for her (even if she has no idea who I am, lol). 

I have been ttc for 3 years and I too have been through failed tx so I totally understand the devastation of a bfn (in fact, I never actually made it to test day with any of my tx). It is just heart wrenching and as some of you other girls have said, it just seems so unfair. But, as every cloud has a silver lining, I suppose the positive side is that when we all finally achieve our heart's desire, surely, surely, we will appreciate it more than anyone can ever know...and when we are nursing our wee miracles, all this heartache will hopefully pale into insignificance.

Emma, you have been such a support to all the girls on here and I think the lovely messages you have received are testamount to how much you are liked and respected. To me, you are one really strong girl...you are so so positive. I have managed to bounce back (eventually) from each disappointment and I have not given up hope yet but I have never managed to bounce back as quickly as you have and you are an inspiration in that respect  . Sorry, I know that I am rambling on here but really all I wanted to say was that you are in my thoughts and prayers and I really pray that if you are not pregnant this time, that you achieve a bfp with Origin (if not beforehand   ). 

To all you other girls - thank you for unknowingly and unwittingly supporting me through this very difficult time. You are a brilliant bunch of girls and it is so comforting and encouraging to know that there are others out there living through this heartache too, so thank you and    to you all x x x


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Tulip's , What a lovely message, can tell that was from the heart .

Stop lurking and come and join us hun for the craic as well as the serious side of it


----------



## lmk

all you lovely ladies hope every1 is well.

ahhh tulips.... that was lovely, join in girl!!

too much football cant handle it today, hubby flicking thru every f'in channel to see how they all are doin, i'm waiting patiently for the apprentice.......and for cate1976!!!!


----------



## Sue30

Hey girls

Tulip - what a lovely post!! I have just started treatment so I cannot even imagine what you have been through with a failed treatment but I truely wish you all the best in the future what ever it holds 

Hey Debbie - thanks for asking about me ... think your EC is just about a week after mine so we will be on 2WW at some stage together ... probably tearing our hair out with what each symptom means .. here hoping ... 

Gemma - congrats on BFP - am sure you are still on cloud 9 !

Hey everyone else about tonight ... Loopyone, glitter girl, BP, lgs, babyrocks, sara (hope your adoption journey is going well), Jomag, Betty, JK32, sweetchilli and crazycate!

Cate - the suspense is KILLING ME!!!!!!

To all those on your 2WW - lgs, cate, crazycate , lmk and especially *emak*

Tearful .. lots of  and hope you feel better soon

I'm doing good this week - although on a less serious note, this week I have been SO forgetful - do you think this is a side affect of my drugs or I am I just 

Have a nice night

Sue


----------



## plusone

Emak hang on in there it is so tough for you and hard to stay positive   for you.
        

Babypowder and Mollycat the sniffing is the worst bit i found but better sniffing than still waiting for letter!!!!!!!!!!  We build ourselves up for our time and when we get there we want it to be the day of the pee stick!!!!!!!!  Or the day of labour LOL!!!!!

Cate1976 really is leaving us in suspenders!!!!!!!!!!!  

Gemma congrats on your BFP I remember having mine and peeing on 10 sticks just to be sure............though now I am wanting that result again!!

Tulips I am a bit of a lurker but it helps to read what everyone is feeling and to hear the BFP.

To everyone else so glad not to be a football widow the DH hates the game..........hope evryone is well
      for all you 2ww


----------



## Babypowder

Cate, don't think i'll be around late when you post, would love to say   , but better wait til you post before I do, so meantime    to you and everyone .

Have to go to Argos tomorrow, my clothes horse, is about to lose a leg, its like playing Buck-a-roo, hanging up the washing .


----------



## bump14

Only me, Sweetchilli.    LOL


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Emma I'm so sorry that you've had bad news.  I really hope that you get can keep positive and believe that some day you'll be a mother.  Congrats Gemma on your BFP.  I hope you have a great pregnancy.  Debbie I still plan to go ahead with the NW meeting, no matter what the numbers - I'll text u.  BP and Loopyone, you both seem to be sniffing very long?  I start on the 12th April and start injecting on the 1st May?  I'm on the pill since March so maybe that's the difference.  Imak hope ur well to-day, and lgs30 hope ur feeling well.  Hi to everyone else - it's so busy on here that it takes me ages to catch up when I miss a night.


----------



## Quond

Emma, I am so sorry to hear your news.  But as the others say, it's not over until the HPT sings...  You are doing the right thing by getting a plan in place, having something to focus on.  I am really feeling for you, my TOE buddy.  I know what you are going through.     

Gemma - CONGRATS!  Lovely news.

All the best to everyone else.  

Quond xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Emma - so sorry to hear your news. That happened to DH and I in Nov. Am really thinking about you. Good for you getting the ball rolling again! Timing of Origin appt will really let you have some time to get over this go.

Gemma - hi remember you from earlier posting. Congrats on BFP. Did you go to the Londons Women clinic for just the one cycle? What were they like? did you have any further testing done?

GG


----------



## sparklyme

Does anyone know the password for chat.  Wanted to look in on the NI girls but it keeps asking me for a password to get into the room they are in


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud, must be because of your pill , me and loopy are D/R for like 6weeks, while im told this is fine for you to do, its not usually what happens, apparently their soooooooo backlogged from the extra 200, that they can't fit in all the scans etc, so basically Im only on the extra drugs to give them a chance to catch up with themselves , bloody RFC , worst is the longer you take them the worse thw side-effects are , so im going to be a joy in the comming weeks lol.


----------



## Mamabud

BP it must be the pill.  I have pcos and haven't had a period since October last year. After feb I had my bloods done and was told that I was d/r and to take the pill to keep me there.  I hope I don't suffer too bad from mood swings as I can get very crabbit with pmt!!  My DH will be moving out lol


----------



## andreaj81

emma im so sorry to hear yo n dh's sad news! i can only echo what the other girls have said n hope it turns out ok. your such a strong positive person xx   im praying for you both 

where are you!!!! lol   i know your at class 2nite but come on..your killing us here! lol im headin 2 bed early so mite not see your post til 2moro so i hope its good news

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

tulip lovely to hear from you and what a lovely lovely message... 

Emak, do you see what Jomag said she is so right, if anything your Dh loves you even
more for what you are doing for you both. thinking of you hun  

Gemma Congrads delighted for you

Cate..... well !!!!!!!

Hope your all enjoying the football! watching the apprentice

M777


----------



## sparklyme

i think i can hear the sound of tumbleweeds


----------



## crazykate

Come on Cate we're all staying up to wait for your post    You're making us


----------



## holly01

Tulips i want to echo what u have said in Emmas post she is a fantastic kind thoughtful person who has so much love to give and i agree when she gets her deserved bfp she will make a fantastic mother......and yes her time will come for her and DH


----------



## emak

Tulips PM for you  

For everyone else
                         

For the   girls
                    

Night Night xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Emma was so sad to read your posts, but im still thinking about Babyrocks and really hope you get the same result!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thinking of you and Dh!!!!!!!


----------



## manicmum

Emma, you poor thing. you must be gutted. i had a MC in feb last year. my heart goes out to you. i was in tears when i read your posts. we are here in cyberspace thinking of you and sending you hugs.

Gemma - so delighted for you, take it easy with your precious cargo

Cate ??

Tulips - welcome, i was a serial lurker too. its so good to have the girls here to talk to. they have given me so much good advice already.


----------



## crazykate

I know the result     

Check her 2ww diary ladies........

I'm off to bed catch you all tomorra


----------



## Cate1976

Tulips: . Welcome to FF, hope you find it as supportive as I have.

My result is a . My parents are pleased but not going to start getting excited till scan in 3 weeks time then will be really excited after 12 week scan. My amazing friends Brendan and Hilary, well their reactions were so cool, Brendan said 'oh my congratulations' and Hilary had tears in her eyes. My other friends were pleased as well, Wednesday evening is the night for the Theology classes. The  on my face gave the result away though.


----------



## sara1

Cate - I am so pleased for you and DH.  Sending you both many     on your  .  Look after yourself and your little bean.

            

Sara


----------



## emak

CATE              Brill news mrs


----------



## plusone

Congratulations Cate that is great news may the nausea vomiting commence.......    
Look after yourself           alert no cleaning just DH TLC for next 9 months until you get your early christmas present


----------



## IGWIN79

CATE......          

ON YOUR        BRILLIANT NEWS HUN !!!!

     

Cate... it was smothered in mayo you could not tell the difference  LOL 

Hi tulip that message was lovley had a tear in my eye reading it !!


----------



## lmk

cate CONGRATULATIONS on your                  . lisa xx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls just a very quick post, had to get on this morning and tell you all rang Origins
this morning to see when I'm starting and I'm starting the 21 April... can't believe I'm starting so soon...
When she told me i could feel the tears coming to my eyes, feeling very emotional about starting again... I'm really happy to be starting but really scared too... But i think everyone is the same  

cate so so so happy for you congradulations,    and lots  for you

How are you this morning Emak?  

igs30 hope your doing am thinking of you... 

Haven't got my wee note book with all your names so just want to say thinking of you all whatever stage your at
big    M777


----------



## Babypowder

well done cate, you deserve this after such a long cycle, freeze all start again etc,    for you DH Brooke and Rio.


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Cate

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies, gawd use lot can chat..

cate congrats on your bfp look after yerself now

Tulip i read your post and it was lovelly you seriuosly could tell it came straight from the heart, dont be a lurker chick come inand join the craic.. 


emma hows you this morning? cany get you out of my head all night, i so hope you and dh are ok and support each other and get through this together will the love support and help from all your family and friends. we are all here for you  

hi to babypowder babyrocks sweetchilli molly777 holly betty weeza(we no ur looking in...lol..x) glittergirl loopy loopybud cate crazykate, tulip quond, gemma manicmum andrea sara sparkleme galaxy girl lmk lgs30 lia sunbeam and everyone...(really sorry if forgot someone tryed so hard to remember everyone....lol...)...xx


----------



## Babyrocks

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS CATE[/fly]


----------



## Jomag

Congratulatons Cate!!!  Your prayers have been answered    Well done and good luck with your pregnancy.



Molly - good luck with Origin, I think you will be impressed by them.  I am up there tomorrow for my review appt and hoping to start downregging again in May for a June FET.

Hi to everyone and babydust to all 

Jo x


----------



## yellazippy

Congrats to Cate & DH   

Sorry no personals i`ve been projectile vomiting since saturday 

    to all you ladies on 2ww

Yella


----------



## Babypowder

ack yella, thats no good  get well soon.

Cate is it sinking in?

Its like summer here again   just took my puppy for a walk and let my hair dry Au natural......not a good idea , my neighbours are out in their garden, not quite sunbathing, but not working either, god it'll be BBQ season soon, I don't eat much from it, but I love the smell and the whole atmosphere 

Slept much better lastnight, feel my nerves still but am now happy and getting excited about starting Sat, going to try and be      as much as I can and looking forward to my IVF conpanion CD each day while D/R lol I'll know if off by heart after 6 loooooooooooooong weeks.

Hope you are all well  , going down to New Look, DP gave me some £££ to buy myself a new top or that for the Hospital tomorrow, I said to him we only see the nurse, but suppose thats his own way of helping.....retail therapy


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for all the messages of Congratulations. I'm close to tears here, it's been a long and at times painful journey to get to where I am now. I know that pg talk can be upsetting to some of you so going to keep updates on how it goes on here brief and put more detailed info in my diary or Bumps and Babies. It hasn't fully sunk in yet either. Was in the cafe that the church has and my friend who runs it asked what the big  on my face was for and I didn't think the spring is here, summer's coming would work so told the truth, keeping it quiet till after scan in 3 weeks is now quietish and I think church family will guess on Sunday cos DH and I just can't help the  on our faces.


----------



## Mamabud

Congratulations Cate - here's to a healthy 9 months.    BP what is an IVF companion cd?  Hello to everyone else.  Off to work at 3 so just tuning in so I'm not too back logged by the time I get back on the laptop!!  Have a nice day.


----------



## ava

Hi Cate,am so thrilled for you and dp,look after yourself,love Ava xxxx


----------



## crazykate

lmk just read your post on 2ww thread hun - how are you feeling now?  hang on in there mrs     

Emma - how are you today mrs   thought about you all day    

Yella - awwwk mrs hope you're feeling much better today hun   

Ava 

I'm wrecked I couldn't get settled at all last night it was well after 1am before I nodded off - ready for a wee doze this afternoon.

My mum bought me a "starter" fish tank 2 days ago, we set it all up and went to the pet shop in Bangor this morning to get a goldfish - they wouldn't sell me one because I don't have a filter in my tank    mum couldn't believe it!!  So I'm gonna go to another pet shop tonight with DH and see if they will let me buy one


----------



## Tearful

Hi FF 

Hope all is well with everyone. 

Emak, i am very sorry to hear your news  and sorry for posting this late (since i am a lurker) . Hope the summer goes well for you and then fully fit and recovered emotionally and physically you can go at next tx with guns blazing!  Sending you lots of   

I can't even imagine how you feel but i can guess as my young sis has had 3 m/c  . She's currently getting all sorts of tests again so here's hoping. It's quite strange for i feel i can speak to her as she kinda understands my pain (although she does have one 9yr old) so after my 'Freeze all' it was good to have her about on the phone along with all my FF. Keep your chin up chick xx

 to all those going through tx no matter what stage.

 Good luck to those who are about to begin the sniffles! (Hey BP- saturday just round the corner )

  Good luck to the injectors starting soon (whey hey Sue- not long!)

  for lots of  from the 2ww 'ers !

*And finally a special  to someone who may be lurking about and thinking about joining us! Met you this morn in RFC as you anxiously awaited your ET. Honestly, you will find loads of support on here from everyone. They're all Great ! * Hope today went well and it wasn't as uncomfortable as you thought it would be


----------



## lgs30

hi cate1976 congrats heres to a heathly 8.5 months girls am feelin really weird have kind of niggly tingles in my legs an ovualtion type pains have any of you had thiss on your 2ww


----------



## emak

Lgs30 i didnt have that type of pain ....so i reackon its a GOOD sign ,maybe its your wee bean implanting    all i had was a/f pains then a/f


----------



## lgs30

hey huni hows you hope your feelin better iv been havin pain since sunday day 3 notice there comin down my legs so dont no


----------



## emak

Very strange ...pains going down your leg did you have a wee look on the 2ww board or even post on it someone might be able to help you.Im feeling ok ,a bit low but also very tired suppose thats with all the drama of the past 36hrs  tried a bit of retail therapy earlier ,have to do something to treat myself


----------



## crazykate

lgs not sure hun my legs were itchy for a few days perhaps its a reaction to the pessaries


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all, just a quickie to say one little heartbeat on scan. So so relieved early days but progress.


----------



## lgs30

awwh so happy for you 
emak thats were your rite i told my mum if i get a bfn am hittin derry next fri afternoon lol


----------



## lgs30

can you eat cheddar cheese


----------



## lmk

babyrocks soooooo delighted for you hun!!!!


----------



## lmk

lgs u can eat the old cheddar yumyum


----------



## emak

Babyrocks ,im soooo pleased for you ,im sure your are delighted      

Lgs30 i ate cheddar cheese ,but i guess advice would be better coming from someone who got a BFP


----------



## betty-77

Babyrocks thats great news, take it easy and look after yourself now this is when the waiting really begins!!

yella,  hi chick hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Cate1976

Brilliant news Babyrocks, so pleased for you.

Yella: Hope you're better soon, sounds like a nasty bug you've got.

lgs: Cheddar Cheese is ok, I've just used Google to find out if Feta is ok and got this http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/cheeseexpert/. Seems that semi soft cheeses are ok. It has to said that I asked my sister about cheeses during pg after being told at pre tx appointment for IVf that all soft cheese even Cottage and Philladelphia weren't ok. She said that she loves and ate St. Agur by the tub load during both her pg's and both her LO's are fine. I love Danish Blue which I know isn't ok so will have a look at a tub of St. Agur and then decide depending on what ingredients say or I might ring Mum and if she's got some, will ask her to look on tub for me.


----------



## lgs30

lol lol lol nothin like an ole bit o chedda i  just ate a little


----------



## crazykate

- great news babyrocks now take it easy for the next wee while


----------



## molly777

babyrocks that brillant delighted for you...take it easy

M777


----------



## JK32

Finally Cate!! a huge Congrats on the   I can imagine you and your DH are on a high at the minute. Lots of     for the next 8 months.

Molly, great news that you are starting so soon, its such a nerve wrecking time i'm sure but very exciting!! good luck for your treatment.

babyrocks excellent news!! i'm sure you are so relieved to have scan over with..  make sure and get plenty of rest from here on  
Yella, hope you start to feel a bit better soon! that bug was going round my work not that long ago... make sure and drink as much fluids as you can - easier said that done when its coming out both ends  

lgs and crazycate how are you both bearing up?? not long to go now.   are with you.

emak, thinking of you. still   that its not over yet  

Tulips that was such a lovely post! 

a big   to everyone else and to all the girls starting treatment within the next few weeks lots of babydust to you all 
jk xx


----------



## Lesley08

Emak so sorry you have been having such a horrible time, much love to you and your DH   

Yella hope you feel better soon that sounds really nasty and is a long time to be so ill   

lgs I had pains down both my legs and in my general ovary area ( and I wasnt using my own eggs) both during 2ww and for the next 6 or so weeks it scared the life out of me and I always thought it was going to be start of af but as it turned out all was well!

Cate - truly delighted for you       try to enjoy it as much as poss when I think back I spent too much time worrying in the first few weeks and you have had a fab positive attitude all through your 2ww hang onto that and you will be grand.

Babyrocks its such a relief to get that first scan - congrats.

Hope everyone else is fine still lots more about to start tx or in the middle of d/r good luck to all    

All well with me still cant believe our luck!!

Lesley xx


----------



## andreaj81

cate congratulations!!!          

jomag im at origin 2moro as well! what time you there at? my appt is at 10

emma how you feelin today hun?  

hows everyone else hope your all well


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks woooooooooohoooooooooooo  so pleased you got to see a wee heartbeat.

Loopybud, The Ivf Conpanion is a CD I got from Natalhypnothereapy web site, loads of girls recommend it, you listen to it everyday, D/R, then ec/, e/t and right through your 2ww, its to make you relaxed and open to all the procedures your going to have, they talk you through making your body except the embryos after e/t, think you have to believe in the power of visulisation and that, I do, plus anythings worth a shot 

Hi to everyone else .........sorry just saw this face lol.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, many congrats to you and your DH    , Thrilled for you both   

Baby Rocks, fantastic news for you also   , take good care of yourself   

Wow, great to see good news, hope there's plenty more to come for us all


----------



## galaxy girl

congratulations Cate!!!   

congrats babyrocks!!!


----------



## weefluff

Has anyone had acupuncture? Does it work and is there anyone that could be recommended?


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for all the congrats messages, it still hasn't sunk in. One thing is that the next 3 weeks are going to drag so much. So looking forward to seeing Brooke or Brooke and Rio on the screen and will get pic/s so I can email pic to family and close friends.


----------



## emak

Morning girls ,hope yous are all well.I have nothing much to report except still  heavy bleeding ,it is def a/f .Lovely morning up here in the north west for a change   i hope it lasts so i can take the pup out for walkies we both went out yesterday for the first time in nearly two weeks and it almost killed the 2 of us ,i am sooooooo unfit    .
Cate has the news sunk in yet??
To the   girls ,how are yous all coping ,its not long now for you lmk and crazykate ,im  for yous all and sending lots of            yourway.  .
Just a wee quickie for now ,will try and get on later to see what the craic is with everyone.
Bye bye  Emma xx


----------



## appletree

morning ladies,
big congrat's to Babyrocks bet your grinning like a cheshire cat and to Cate to well done.
Emma hope your keeping well and all the other ladies at whatever stage your at
there are so many to keep up with.....
we've sent off our doc's to ARGC to get registered so hoping for treatment maybe summer/autumn time
wish I done its ages ago, as you do!!
Good luck to the Origin ladies heres hoping for some good news there
me packing up getting ready for a weekend up in the north coast, I just love it up there with all the lovely walks
and sea breeze  think we'll go to the Harbour on Sat night for tea yummy I love that place.
Wouldn't mind trying that other place is it 55 or sometime overlooks the beach...........anyone ever eaten there??


----------



## lgs30

any 1 had sore back in 2ww


----------



## IGWIN79

Andrea .... How did your app go this morning ??


----------



## Guest

Good Morning ladies, hope everyone is well, big congrats to all you ladies that got a BFP recently
and    to anyone who needs it.

Cate, though you might be interested in some info....your employer is legally obliged to carry out a risk assisment for you as soon as you tell them you are pregnant, regardless if you have a doctors letter confirming your regnancy. This should be redone during the course of your pregnancy. They are supposed to ensure your safety in work and to as best as possible remove you from any duties that could be harmfull to either you or the baby. If you are unhappy about using ladders of lifting things then this is the ideal time to raise them with your boss. Also, if say for example you work on your feet all day and develop a sore back, your employer has to find you an alternative role with the same terms and conditions as your current role. If they are unable to offer you this alternative role, you can go off on special maternity leave at full pay up untill you are eligable to start your maternity leave, which I think is from 28 weeks. The citizens advice people would be able to give you more info. The law really is on the side of the employee.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and good luck to anyone who's betting on the national.

Bumble Bee


----------



## crazykate

lgs everyone is different hun it may be the progesterone making you feel that way


----------



## lgs30

am now havin stronger a/f pains i really do think its comin to a end girls


----------



## Cate1976

Emma & lgs:      to you both. 

Bumble Bee: Thanks for the info, very useful. Job I could do whuich doesn't involve heavy lifting or using ladders does mean standing on feet for anything up to 4 hours. I've done it during 2ww no bother. It has to be sasid that the idea of being off work on medical grounds/special Maternity Leave is appealing. Hopefully getting blood test result today and urine test result back Monday (gp wanted me to get them done for their records). Will do some research online cos manager has said she'll look at situation once I give written confirmation of pg to her which will be the blood test results.


----------



## crazykate

lgs I hope it's not a/f hun - it's not over until the   raises her head or the pee stick intidicates otherwise


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

just wee post to see how your all doing?

Jomag and andrea how did you both get on in Origins today?

Weefluff I do accupuncture every month and sometimes twice and around treatment i will do it even more.
I go to stella at Framer Health on the lisburn rd, she is just a brillant woman, over the last year and a half she really has helped in so many different ways, I definately thing it help stimulate your ovaries more...

igs30, hope your ok hun am thinking of you and   

Imk and Crazykate hope your both keeping well  

I just rang Origins this morning about going to councilling so the gave me a number
so have arranged to meet with this woman. Just need to chat things over ....

anyway girls have a lovely wkend and igs30 take it easy

 to all M777


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,


Its gorgeous here again, we are definitely getting spoilt with the weather.

Bumble bee, your info was very useful, I was aware my work could offer me alternative shifts etc, but not that there was special maternity leave, will bare that in mind if I get that far   

lgs, hang in there, your signs seem good, I've read that a sore back is a good thing, would you test early?   your OK.

  for the   gals.

Had my pre appointment today, so sniffing starts tomorrow 7am , nurse was very nice and helpful, loopy was thinking of you and homed in on her name badge as soon as I saw her lol 
She said treat each stage at a time, think of sniffing as your daily routine, like brushing your teeth, you just do it, your kinda aware why but really you don't question it, she said the time will fly and worry about scans etc at the time because its sooooooooo important to be relaxed. She also had a word with DP about the effects of the drugs on me and his alcohol intake  , i was very happy cause now he's heard it from the hospital, she said the odd pint, if necessary but no more and preferably none, then when you get to e/t you know theres nothing more could have been done.
She also said don't listen to horror stories about e/c etc  as everyone is different and at the end of the day its a lottery out there, some might have found her matter of fact, but I liked her.
I'm now feeling very positive and excited  can't wait til 7am.

Sorry knowing going on a bit, its the excitement, but also met a girl in the waiting room.......god that waiting room , anyway, she just started chatting, id actually been admiring how immaculate she was, beautiful, hair, skin etc,turns out she had twins thanks to IVF, then went on to have a natural PG, I'm thinking OMG shes 3 kids and I'm the one that looks ruff , but she had said the same as what the nurse was then to say, remain as calm as possible, take it a day at a time and for some reason barr the 2ww it will fly, she wished me all the best and asked God to bless me , amazing how strangers can be.

Hope some of this info is of use to some of you and we all have a calm,smooth tx .


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Ladies Thanks for all your kind wishes i`m feeling soooo much better today 

Helped by the fact DP has wangled weekend off work and is going to take me to my favourite place in the world our static in Donegal   

If anything will cheer me up thats the place to be loads of peace & quiet with a good book...sad but true  

BP glad your feeling much more positive  

Emma good to see your still full of chat been thinking of you  

BR I bet seeing that wee heart beat was amazing 

Weefluff I go to acupuncture once a week now and have to say my quality of life has improved ten fold i am so much more relaxed and my moods don`t sky rocket every month with the hormones much to my DP`s delight  

Lesley & Weeza good to hear from you and the bumps

Hi to all my old Muskateer mates....YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE 

Hi to everyone else i`m not on every day and can`t keep up with all the names but howdy 

Have a great weekend

Yella


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls

Am in a bit of shock.  Went up to Origin today to meet Prof Mcclure for review appt.  Was expecting him to start me down regging again 21 days after my next AF.  However, he worked out that today was my Day 21 this month and decided just to start me again now!!!  Can't believe it, I am home with my synarel sprays, schedule and transfer date of 14th May (all being well of course).  Crickey, that man doesnt hang about.  Cost us another £1200 though, so DH is in shock for other reasons!

Am not feeling very prepared as I havent been taking any vitamins since my BFN 3 weeks ago, have been drinking copious amounts of wine, lots of tea and coffee and not really sticking to my gluten free diet (I have coeliac disease).  Am now worried I am not in good enough shape for all this yet, but I just couldnt turn him down when he was offering to start me today!

Molly - the counsellor at Origin is supposed to be great.  Let me know how you get on with her and hope it helps.

BabyP - looks like we are cycling together now hun (although I think you are full cycle and I am Frozen embryo.  Have you got a date for your transfer yet?

lgs - hope you are wrong about AF coming. My AF pains actually disappeared a few days before my BFN, so its all very confusing.

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## lmk

hi all, 

i'm stressing out here.... yesterday i had a pink bleed then changed to brown panty liner was ok not needing a pad this calmed down, when wiping blood was visible.  this morning though it was away but came back, needing a liner still feel as if af is coming, as cramps are severe.  spoke to rfc who said if i can still use cirinone to continue that to test day. anyone ever had this i'm day 13 today test is sunday but doing it tomorrow.  please help, but feel it might be over for me.

lmk xx


----------



## Jomag

lmk - could you not get one of those clear blue early testing pee sticks and do an early test?  I know its a bit early and may not even given you an accurate result, but at least if it is showing a negative you will have a few days to prepare yourself before doing the official.  And then if the result changes on Sunday it will be a big bonus.

Is this much different to your normal AF?  I know that when my AF arrived during the tx it was just exactly the same as it always is.


----------



## lmk

hi jomag thanks for replying hun.  the cramps are sore, but the bleed isn't heavy like af.  i have first response hpt i will try it in 1st thing in the morning. so confused. lmk x


----------



## molly777

imk yes,  i also  think you should try one of the early clear blue pee sticks.. tomorrow and then try again at the wkend hopefully you will be feeling abit better by then imk, i will be praying for you hun, hang in there but I'm sure your up the walls at the moment


----------



## Jomag

lmk - I have heard of girls getting a bleed and then gone on to get a BFP, but I know how rubbish it feels when you think that hope is lost.  I promise you that this is the worst part of the whole thing.  The not knowing is a killer, but it really does get easier once you know one way or the other.  At least then you can look to the future.  At the moment you are just stuck in limbo and going crazy   .  Have a nice easy night, go to bed early and tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## molly777

jomag thats great you have started, bet you got a wee bit of a shock.... 
you know its actually probably better as you hadn't much time to think about it all and
your probably very relaxed and ready for it... won't worry about anything else... 
I got a wee shock yesterday when they told me i was starting on the 21st, they had said 2-3mths
i am delighted but was saying to DH this morning I'm just nervous starting all over again..
Just got so emotional over the whole thing this morning... anyway thats when we decided
we would go to the counsellor and have a wee chat over it all as i really want to have positive
mental mind starting again.... will let you know how it goes.. and good luck with your first sniff tonight 

M777


----------



## Jomag

Molly - which consultant are you with at Origins?  What do you make of the clinic?

I am quite impressed by them, although DH is going nuts because we have handed them over £6k by now and have nothing to show for it!  (yet)!


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls

lmk sorry to hear your havin bad cramps hope you dont get anymore bleeding n 2moro gives you a nice surprise  

babyrocks i completely forgot to  mention you yest sorry but im so over the moon you got good news at your scan xx  

jomag...wow thats great news!!! try not to stress about not being ready...i believe things happen the way it is meant to be so maybe this is just your time!     

molly hope you get on well at the councillor it'll be interesting to see what you think of her, im not sure whether or not to go yet 

sweetchilli   thanks for thinkin of me hun! my appt went really well today. prof mc clure went thru everything we needed 2 know about icsi and im startin d/regging in may so i've 2 phone on my cd1 for a planning appt! woohoo! it'll be a while yet tho cos this is only cd2! lol but i don't mind cos it'll fly in since i have my lap on the 20th, by the time i recover from that it'll be all go    when are you up next? wouldn't it be great if we were cycling from there together?! 

bp glad your appt went well im sure you cant wait 2 get started!  

hope everyone is is good


----------



## IGWIN79

Andrea....I really dont know what to expect on the next app was that your first one??


----------



## Jomag

Andrea - I wonder where you in the waiting room same time as me!  Prof McClure had those nurses in a tizzy this morning, he really doesnt hang that man.

You will be down regging before the end of the month, that is no time.  Enjoy your last few weeks of freedom before the sniffers start and you start to feel like you have someone elses head on your shoulders!


----------



## lgs30

hi girls thanks for everything since acupunture my back has calmed down a fair bit my pain arent unbearable yet she said that its a good sign but iv had a temp drop it was 37.2 now 36.8 so not lookin good


----------



## Cate1976

Jomag: Congrats on starting tx. Hope you get BFP this time.

lmk: I got BFP on First Response test on Monday, 3 days before OTD.

Andrea: Glad your appointment went well today.

lgs: Thinking of you, hope you get BFP.

Yella: Glad you're feeling better, hope you have a great weekend in Donegal.

Me, I'm going to do some research online about work during pg and will also email my good friend who knows employment law.


----------



## Babypowder

Jomag, I agree with Andrea, I wouldn't stress about not being 'ready', I've read loads on other threads etc, of girls that do everything barr stand on their heads and unfortunatley they got a BFN, then other girls who didn't do anything other than take folic acid, ended up with a BFP, It really seems like its the luck of the draw, if those emmbies don't want to implant then thats that.

     this is your time.


----------



## lgs30

sorry girls am so fed up goin 2 get dinner now talk later love you all  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

lgs hun, hang in there, I know thats easy for us to say, but really    this works


----------



## Babypowder

Never rains but it pours........DP's dad in hospital, has had a stroke, this is the 2nd time  .


----------



## emak

Hello girls ITS THE WEEKEND    
Busy about ere today ,dont know where to start....
Babypowder   that your DP's Dad will be ok .Strokes are just awful my Granda suffered from them god love him.
Lgs30 hang in there Mrs ,i had a/f pains the whole way through and it is very common ,its not just a sign that a/f is coming ,i think the ole progestrone has something to do with it.
Jomag WOW im sure that was a shock for you today ,dont be worrying too much about what you have been eating /drinking the past couple of weeks ,sure just start from now 
Andrea YIPEE for you too also getting started ....its soooo exciting
Lmk hang in there hun ,if its not like a normal a/f maybe things are ok with you loads of girls have bleeds throughout the 2ww.I knew for surev that it WAS my a/f there was no mistaking it for something else ....so you never know    
Molly   good luck with your future tx  
Yella glad your feeling better and enjoy the ole caravan ,have to warn you though the weather up ere is very wet. 
BP big day tomorrow hun ...good luck with the sniffing ,you will be grand 
Right im off ,heading out tonight to cheer myself up ...only problem is i have NOTHING to wear (well i have a wardrobe stuffed with clothes but nothing fits)  cant wait til i get back in shape  .
Have a great weekend everyone and sorry if i missed anyone.
Emma  xx


----------



## lgs30

girls my temp is back up again


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Hope your DP's Dad recovers from his stroke.

Emak: Hope you get back into shape soon.

lgs: Hang in there. Your OTD is next Friday, I know everyone is different but the line on the First Response test I did on Monday was dark enough that I reckon I'd have got a line the day before although it wouldn't have been as dark.


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli i was there last week 2 get my amh done but today was our first proper appt. we signed allt he consent forms. got a rough timeline  (can't have a def one cos my cycle does what it likes! lol) nurse went thru the cycle quickly n gave us lots of advice leaflets 2 read at home. she said the planning appt was more detailed. 

jomag i was there for 10am appt. i had a knee length black coat on with my black boots n green dress. your right tho prof mc clure had them in a right flap! lol our nurse said they hadn't stopped all morning!


----------



## cathy2

hi girls,

just want to say a big thank you for the support and the replies after my BFN 

And     for BFP for all the   

And congratulations on all the ladies who got their BFP its well deserved  

Jomag great news ur starting tx again soon, just wanted to ask how they worked out this was day 21 ?
I got my review for 17th april (BRING IT ON)  


love cathy xxx


----------



## lgs30

girls feared to say anything but everthing has seemed to have settle down a bit since my acupuncture


----------



## Babypowder

thats great lgs


----------



## molly777

hiya all

Jomag, Dr. Sami Farrag  is our doctor very nice man, definately impressed with the place and everyone is very friendly and helpful... think my DH is like your about all the £££... ah well i know it will be worth it in the end   your ahead of me so let me know how it all goes... good luck

babypowder, hope your dad in law isn't too bad... thats really tough on you and your hubbie will be   for you...

Igs30, hey that great news igs, have a good sleep and take it easy 

Emak, glad to see your heading out, have a great night... 

Andrea, thats brillant your starting soon.. maybe you'll be starting round the same time as me!!!

Imk, good luck tomor with test... thinking of you 

Cathy thats great you have a review, 17th isn't far away either...

have a lovely wkend to everyone else

Hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx girls for your   will know more tomorrow, FIL going for brain scan, he has lost mobility and so there for can't walk , he has Parkinsons aswell, so all in all very sick.


----------



## crazykate

Babypowder I'm really sorry to hear about your FIL hope he makes a big improvement soon    

lgs - hang on in there hun you'll be fine   

lmk - wishing you all the luck in the world for your test tomorra    

Jomag - great news mrs the time will fly in for you   

Cathy - good luck with your cycle too it won't be long coming around   

Andrea - you're starting soon too will you all be   close together 

Emma - did you get something to wear   Have a   for me pleeeeeeeeeeease  

Yella - glad you're feeling much better  

 molly, loopy, sweetchilli, babyrocks, Cate and to anyone who might be LURKING     

Having a bit of a wobble myself tonight     that this is my turn too


----------



## lmk

well ladies as expected i got my BFN, af did come yesterday.  i tried to fool myself that i was pg.  i have the letter ready to go to rfc,  but i am looking into other clinics for my if body that seems to reject all thats good.  any of you girls at origin i would love some info and waiting times if you know off hand.

good luck to all u lovely girls on 2ww and starting your tx.never know i could be some of 1 your   buddy!

      ,  may our prayers be answered.

lisa xxx


----------



## crazykate

lmk I'm sorry to read this mrs      nothing can prepare you for it    

as for origin you need a referral from your gp and generally you will have 1st consultation within 2 weeks of that letter being received.


----------



## sparklyme

Lisa, just wanted to say i'm so sorry   it didn't work for you this time.  Am glad you seem so positive. You girls are all so inspiring.  I don't know if i could be as brave as you all are.  IF is such a horrible curse.


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Imk I'm so sorry to hear that it hasn't work out for you this time, my heart goes out to you big time
lots and lots of   Imk so glad to hear that your thinking of starting again, and i'm with origins and really the move very quickly, once you get a referral letter from you GP they will see you pretty quickly after that, they do all the usually tests and AMH test, you will need to get all your notes for the Royal, I met them just after xmas and am starting this month, everyone i have met so far there has been lovely, and everyone seems to have there own personal treatment to suit them which is great,,, Imk wishing you all the best hun, take it easy this wkend  

Crazykate, hope your ok hun, this IVF is a real test on your body and mind, sometimes i really think its the mind that its harder on, i have been a bit all over the place the last few days...   and   for you.... i really hope your feeling better today 

lol to all my fertility friends M777


----------



## emak

Lisa        What can i say ,im so very very sorry ,this truely is a nitemare this IF rollercoaster ,we are all here for you.I can honestly say that the support i recieved from all YOU girls over the past few days has been wonderful and i hope Lisa that you find some comfort from your FF  too ,just spend ther day with your lovely DH do nothing ,spoil yourself ,order takeout ,have some wine whatever just take it easy and give yourself time to let it all sink in.Regarding Origin i rang them during the week to find out how we get an appointment and as the other girls have said you need your doctor to send a referral ,there is a template of the referral form on their homepage which you can print out yourself ,the lady i spoke to said that if would be June before we would be able to get the AMH and SA done then hopefully we could go on the next cycle then ,i hope this helps hun and the way im looking at it june/july isnt too far off but long enough to get over this tx both emotionally and physically.Maybe you and me will be cycle buddies again i might even bump into you again the the waiting room ,just not the RFC waiting room .You take care of yourself and i will speak to you soon.   

Girls as for me i did a hpt today just to confirm what i already knew and its a BFN for me also .....no shocks there though  Thank you all for everything and i really hope that Lisa finds comfort over the next few days like the way i did.
     

Crazykate im sure the nerves must  be playing up big time now...i  that this is your time and soooooo long overdue.Thinking of you 
Tulips thank you for the PM .STOP lurking   
Right im off to the shower to see if i can make myself feel half alive ,have a wee bit of a hangover this morning ,this was one feeling i havent missed but it was worth it.

Take care everyone Emma  xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak and IMK ......                                   
Thinking of yous both 
Loads of luv  Sweetchilli  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Crazycate .... loads of luck hun for mon will be praying for you hun


----------



## lgs30

imk an emak am so very sorry to hear your news my heart goes out to you this is a rollercoaster ok but our day will come stay strong lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

lmk,so sorry to read your news , this tx journey is awful, take care of yourself and your DH, hope you find the strength to start again in time. .


----------



## Babypowder

emak, glad you had a good night, so sorry your test was neg this morn , we cling on to every bit of hope don't we. I watched those girls at the maternity entrance yesterday, some VERY young, standing smoking and cursing down their mobiles, I literally had to close my eyes, life is veryunfair at times, infact its SH!TE.


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder i second that hun !!  i had a friend and the only reason she told me she wanted another baby is to get a bigger house 
well she says if she getts a girl they would get one no probs well she ended up with a wee boy , feel sorry for the kids 
I cant believe people do that     people like all off us on here would give are right arm to have a child and people like that fall preg so easy


----------



## Babypowder

[fly]DAY ONE D/R [/fly]

Well, I had my first sniff this morn, DP woke me, he sat beside me and said to our wee puppy, this is it, big grumpy mummy from now on  , then told her it was so she could have a wee bro or sis , God I really hope so  . I have to say I did have a wee wobble again just before I did it, I keep thinking are we mad putting ourselves through this? but then again i'd never forgive myself if I didn't try and if it works OMG i'll be over the moon, I've already been looking up nursery things and bottles etc.

Hope you girls are well   and lgs and crazykate, i  you girls get your BFP's and this thread moves in the right direction


----------



## Babypowder

ABSOLOUTLY, sweetchilli, its well known where I live and other areas of Belfast, that getting pg= no working and free rent in a 3bedroom house , the Government hand and foot them, and we get standard tx for IF, its all wrong .


----------



## sunbeam

Lisa im so sorry for you and DH........my heart goes out to you both.........take care this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Ack girls dont yous be worring about me today ,i have known since Tuesday night that it was over ,its wee Lisa that needs all the love today.I only did the hpt cause i felt i had to before i sent off the wee letter to the rfc thats all,but thanks all the same it means a lot.
Lisa      thinking away about you.


----------



## sunbeam

Emak you are such a lovely person............I think I would have just crumbled........your so kind they way you can support others at this time!!!!!!!

Some day you will get your wish!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone

Not sure if I'm doing this right - 1st time on site.  Don't know any of the lingo so will have to pick up as I go along.

2nd time IVF - test on Thursday and really don't want to see anybody at the minute.

I've been to both RFC and private to Origin 2nd time - completely different experience 2nd time round, everyone at Origin are brill, really nice and you feel like like they really are hoping for you too.  I felt like a number at the RFC just in and out.

Hoping this time will be different.


----------



## lgs30

hi squirrel how you keepin  
Girls iv a sore head an i always get 1 before my a/f so here goes


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi lgs30
I'm ok - I suppose - can't stop thinking that it's not going to work - trying to stay positive.


----------



## molly777

igs30 hope your ok hun... really hoping there not arriving, maybe its the stress of worrying about it all thats caused you to get a sore head... take it easy  

Hiya squirrel, welcome and the very best of luck on thursday, i'm sure you can't think of anything else at the moment, but hang in there your nearly there...   to you. I'm at origins too, there is a good few of the girls with Origins here, it lovely to hear good reports,  was at the rfc for 2 cycles...


----------



## lgs30

no the feelin my sore head is worryin me a bit cause i no normally wat happens next


----------



## molly777

squirrel gave you ur first few bubbles for good luck

M777


----------



## molly777

oh igs i really hope its not the case this time, don't give up hope just yet
hang in there, heading to mass here now so will say a few prayers for you hun  

M777


----------



## sunbeam

Igs you have to relax pet.............your mind just might be playing tricks on you!!!!!!!!!!!  Im thinking of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi lgs

Gotta be +ve nad keep ur chin up.  I've been haing the weirdest feelings how are feeling - going to bed early most nights feeling tired, sore back, crampy don't know what to make of it.

Ive been going to acupuncture this time - went on Tues and he did moxa stick on me then I read you're not supposed to use heat after ET -so have been sitting googling to find out if it  has done any harm - don't know but too late now anyway so have to hope that all is at good as it can be.


----------



## andreaj81

lmk        im so sorry honey hope you n your dh are ok

lgs30 as  the other girls have said try to relax your gonna drive yourself crazy! whens your test day?

crazycate how you feeling today?

bp 1st day! woohoo!

molly it would be great if i was cycling same time as you but think you n jomag will be ahead of me...dont think i'll be startin d/r til mid may

sweetchilli hows you?

hope everyone else is well...any one win on the horsies?


----------



## Jomag

Squirrel - welcome to this thread.  Keep thinking positive, it's soooo important in this game!

Lgs - Hope AF hasnt arrived and that what you are feeling is just a combination of stress and early pregnancy.

Imk and Emak - so sorry it hasnt worked for you this time.  BFN's really hurt! The clinics will be that bit more ahead of the game next time, as they will have learnt so much about you through this tx.  Have a good cry when you need to and let yourselves grieve.  You are just one bit further on now, this is all just part of the path you have to take.

Andrea - I was in the waiting room at 10am too.  There was a girl there with a green dress and black boots, tall and slim with lovely straight hair (I hate people with straight hair, I'm so jealous!), so I'm guessing that was you!  I have blonde curly hair and a very tall, bald hubby.


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi Jomag 

Thanks for support - wishing you loads of good luck for next try.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Imak and emak - u are being so positive in light of the journey you have endured, I want to wish u all the success in the future with tx - don't give up on ur dream.  I really am feeling for you both.  Jomag, my e/c is on the 13th May if all goes well, so we will be on the 2ww to-gether.  Is there any set rule on the sniffing times?  I was thinking 9am, 1pm, 5pm, and 9pm.  Does this sound ok?  I hope everyone else is enjoying the nice weather.  It was lashing down this morning at half five when I got up for work, it's amazing how the weather has changed.  I'm trying hard to keep my eyes open.  I don't know how I'll cope if I do get pg!!!  Louise


----------



## andreaj81

lol jomag that was me! lol i think i said hello to you when i came in the room! i remember you cos i thought your curly hair was gorgeous! i was sittin thinking i wonder if anyone else from on here was in the room. its good to put a face to the name!   i mentioned to aaron that i thought it was you n he said he thought your dh had a sling on but couldn't remember a woman...it shows what we each look at. i remembered the women n he remembered the men


----------



## Jomag

Loopy - I only take my synarel sprays twice a day, at 9am and 9pm. I was on the sprays with my first treatment, and then was given injections for downregging on my second treatment - and I far preferred the sprays. If you are out and about it is so much easier to sneak into a toilet and sniff the spray, rather than trying to give yourself a jab in the stomach.

Look forward to sharing the 2ww with you... that really is the hardest part of the whole thing and when you need your FF's the most!

Andrea - yes that was us!  I think you were the only person who said hello all morning and we were in and out of the waiting room from about 8.30am.  We were saying how strange it is that everyone tries so hard not to make eye contact!  It's hilarious.  Your Aaron isn't so slow.. James dislocated his shoulder a fortnight ago, a week after we got our BFN.. so its been a challenging few weeks all round, and not being able to work is driving him nuts.  Hope this all works out for you missus.


----------



## emak

Hey Loopybud about the spray times i did mine at 7am 12 noon 5pm and 10pm ,i was advised by rfc that they like you to have an 9hr gap at night between sniffing  ,so i timed it around my getting up time (shame about the weekends though) and had an even gap of 5hrs between sniffs,i can see from the times you are thinking of it would leave a 12hr gap ,i would check it out first cause you certainly dont wanna be d/r for any longer than absolute necessary.Hope this helps 

Lisa hope your alright   
Lgs30 calm down hun as Crazykate said yesterday it aint over til   rears its ugly head or a hpt says otherwise.The ole progestrone does play tricks on the body .Keeping everything crossed for you ...what day is OTD?
Squirrel   welcome to FF ...keeping everything crossed for you too

Right im away for my dinner
Emma  xxx


----------



## andreaj81

lol jomag me n aaron were laughing at that too! nobody looks at eachother n all the men look terrified!   your poor dh im sure that hurt! everything comes at once doesn't it  

girlies just wondering what you know about amh levels? i've been googling it out of interest n kinda panicked myself...i don't know why i do it to myself! lol anyway prof mcclure told me the other day that mine came back at 3.3 which he said was lower end of normal but not to worry? soe of the sites i've read about it have said thats quite low...what do you think?


----------



## emak

Andrea sorry pet but i havent a clue about AMH and if im honest im [email protected] myself as to what mines is ,after having such a poor response to stims ,im praying  that episode was a one off .Suppose i will find out soon enough when i go to origin.What do you girls think of the clinic ,especially the girlies who have experienced both the rfc and origin....how do they compare??


----------



## Jomag

Andrea - One thing I have learnt about Prof McClure is that he is pretty blunt with the truth.  If it was something he was concerned about then he would have told you to be worried yesterday.  From memory, I think the AMH is the hormone profile which detects where you are in your reproductive life cycle ie. how close to menopause you are?  The closer we are to menopause the less perfect our eggs. However, the IVF is designed to get you as many eggs as possible in one cycle so they should have plenty to choose from.  Also, the fact you are on ICSI (same as me) will mean that they will only put the best sperm with the best eggs - so this is obviously the right choice of treatment for you.  Pity it is so expensive!  Being at the lower end of normal is much better than lower end of below average - so try to stay positive!  

I have made myself crazy checking google for every little thing, every step of the way.. and it really doesnt do anything other than stress you out.  Try to force yourself not to read too much into stuff like this. I know loads of girls who have had everything going against them and they have got BFP's, then others have been dead certs and they have failed.  Just go and get yourself a big glass of water, eat some brazil nuts and order your Zita West cd (if you havent already got it)!  Can you tell my moto for this treatment is "no obsessing and stay chilled" !

Emak - I have been up for a few appts at RFC and absolutely hated it.  Origin is heaven in comparison.  The nurses are lovely and I have never left there feeling negative.  On saying that, it isnt cheap!  We have already given them £5k for ICSI and just paid another £1200 yesterday for frozen embryo transfer.  There goes my summer holiday!  They don't have a waiting list and their  stats for live birth rates is as good as RFC (if not better), so that's good enough for me.

Jo x


----------



## lgs30

hi girls thanks for all your kind words hope its the hormons lol my otd is this fri


----------



## Mamabud

Hi, I thought the 9hr thing was to stop us wakening in the middle of the night to sniff, so that we don't obsess about equal timings.  I must ring and check next week.  It'll be odd having something up ur nose 4 times a day - lol


----------



## crazykate

:'            well think it's all over again.........I'm devasted and haven't even plucked up the courage to tell dh yet he's gonna be gutted...........once again I didn't even make it to test day.  Some staining this afternoon which doesn't appear to have gone away  


Hi Squirrel good luck on your journey hun   

lgs


----------



## lgs30

o no crazykate have you done a hpt


----------



## crazykate

no not yet was planning to do it with DH in the morning - I've just knicker checked again and there is nothing so I may have panicked a lot will perhaps do it when he comes home


----------



## Cate1976

lmk: So sorry to hear you've got a BFN.  and  that future tx is succesful.

Emak: I know you've known since Tuesday but just want to say sorry you've got BFN as well.  that future tx is succesful for you as well

crazyKate: Thinking of you.  ing that you get a BFP.

lgs: Hope your headache goes soon and that it's not AF coming.

Babypowder: Hope your FIL recovers. Starting tx can be an emotional time. I was glad to be prayed with in church the day I started tx and it was with whole church family gathered round me.

Squirrel:  Welcome to FF.  ing for a BFP for you on Wednesday.

I was up at the Royal today picking up more Crinone gel cos none of the chemists here in Omagh had it. Went into the city centre afterwards just browsing though. Enjoyed it too.


----------



## IGWIN79

Well ladies 
How are you all tonight ?

Well me and DH went for a bit of retail therapy today in lisburn and blew quiet alot of money oh it was so so so  good !!!    and it was nice for a chance than spending it on tx 

Lgs .... How are you now hun !!!! Maybe the headaches are from all the stress you have been under, i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun !!!   

Crazycate .... I      it isnt AF hun        


Andrea .... Im keeping ok thanks for asking
How are you ??
I think the waiting room is the worst i felt so uncomfortable and no one looked at each other 
i think it was the not knowing what to expect for me 
Looks like you me and jomag and molly will not be far apart in tx hopefully

Welcome ... Squirrel  try to stay positive hun   
Emak, imk.... Hope yous are keeping ok

Cate 1976 ... hope you are keeping well hun  

Sunbeam ... how are you missus ??
babypowder ...people like that drive me mad , she is no friend of mine now !!!
Loopybud... was laughing at you saying it will be odd have something up your nose four times aday    the things  us women have to do hey!   
Big hy to everyone  Glitter , mollycat, molly777, betty, shaz, loopyone, appletree, liag,, babyrocks, plusone, ladyhex  Oh i cant remember everyone tonight LOL Sorry if i have missed anyone !!


----------



## lgs30

girls am away to bed totally wrecked was up at 6 this morn sick as a dog maybe thats why iv a sore head tiredness more than anything xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

I'm fine thanks Sweetchilli, thinking of lmk and emak though. Also thinking of those testing during the next few days and  ing for BFP's from them.


----------



## emak

Awwww jes ,i only popped in for a wee nosey.Crazykate i really really hope that it was just a wee bit of spotting and not a/f ,i really truely believed that THIS was to be your time ....at long last ,you are in my thoughts and prayers .Stay strong   

Thanks Cate for the   ,i think we all need as many as we can get these days 


Loopybud hmmmmm you get me thinking about the spray and  times ,i swear i do think i was told to do it at the same times (as much as poss) and as for the 9 hr gap ,i dont why that is ....maybe your right its so we can get a sleep  

Hows all you girlies doing on the ole  sprays and jabs? The time should fly in for yous...well i hope so 

Lgs30 glad your feeling a bit better ,i found my 2ww the LEAST stressful bit of my tx  i seem to be the opposite to everyone else  Think i was just glad to be finished with the drugs and that the end was in sight.Are you enjoying the acupunture ? I plan to start going maybe in a  month  or 2 again to start in preparation for tx .Def gonna start a good bit before tx starts unlike this time.

Right im off Kate keep in touch with your FF we are all here for you.We need a bit of good luck theres been too many BFN we need a happy story this weekend and i pray that its gonna be YOU    
Emma xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone for welcoming me so warmly

Crazycate - I wouldn't give up hope yet - sending you best wishes.    

Andrea - I've had my result for AMH and it was 7.4 - I think the scale goes up to 14 and they said that was ok.  That being said I only got 3 eggs second time round - 9 first time - however they all fertilised and I have two 8-cell embies on board (hopefully for keeps - will know on Thurs.  So I think as long as they give you right amount of hormones etc it should still stim ovaries to produce eggs and I think you just have to take it step at a time from there on.  From my 9 first time I still only got two good eggs so its luck of the draw.  Prof McClure is a good man and he would tell you if he thought you had something to worry about.  Good luck. 

Hi Cate -I'm from Omagh too - maybe we'll meet each other some time.

Emak - hope you are keeping well - just to answer your question on clinics - I've been on NHS cycle to RFC and 2nd cycle private to origin - Origin is by far a better experience - you really feel at home and the staff are really good at keeping things upbeat and not to worry you.  I always felt at RFC that nobody really cared whether it worked or not - I was just someone in a long line - reception staff were horrid when my 1st cycle produced a BFN and the pt was inconclusive.  I'm still on the list at RFC but would pay the extra for Origin.  Only that I teephoned RFC I would still be waiting on RFC to get back to me about 2nd cycle - turns out I'm in the 50's on the private list and prob wld have to wait up to another 7 mths after april this year.  Sorry for ranting on but feel really let down that it took so long to get 2nd cycle. - I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## Cate1976

emak said:


> Right im off Kate keep in touch with your FF we are all here for you.We need a bit of good luck theres been too many BFN we need a happy story this weekend and i pray that its gonna be YOU
> Emma xx


You're right there emak, we need more BFP's. Too much sadness the last couple days.  ing for BFP's from crazyKate, Squirrel and lgs.  that future tx is succesful for lmk and emak. Their BFN's have made me even more thankful that I got BFP. Bearing in mind that success rates for tx are around the 1 in 3, it's amazing that out of 4 test recently, all 4 have been BFP's. I hope that the BFP's give those that have had BFN's hope that they'll get a BFP on future tx.


----------



## molly777

hiys girls

Crazykate, hope your ok hun, hoping all will be fine for you, hang in there don't give up hope yet   

Lgs30, sleep well hun, hope tomor is a better day  

Cate hows you? hope your keeping well i'm sure your on a high   lol

Sweetchilli and jomag good to know we are all around the same time in origins, also cathy2 and andrea..
jomag did you find any difference between the dr spray and injections? I'm doing the the injections to dr
not sure why... got schedule today... first injection 21st april ...

Quand how are you?

hello to babypowder, babyrocks, liag, tekron, andrea, plusone, loopybud, yellazippy, sue30, betty77, mollycat, ladydex, imk lol, shaz, emak lol, jellybaba and appletree and if i have left anyone out hello and hope your all hanging in there

lol   M777


----------



## lmk

hi ladies, thanks for all your kind words and support.  it was a big fat shock...worst thing was telling mum and my dh parents that my stupid body couldn't do it. all in all i have picked myself up dusted myself down and have the boxing gloves on and i'm goining to beat this if carryon .  dh and i went and bought an ovulation kit in boots and we are going   like rabbits lol!!! hopefully havin tx has helped me a bit.  enough of my ranting..... how is every1?  any news kate? 

lmk xxx


----------



## crazykate

well ladies it's not my turn either...........one big fat ugly  for me this morning!  Why can't we just drop our knickers like everyone else and it just happen for us  

Well just have to get up dust myself off and get ready for my NHS go now........

Thank you ALL each and everyone of you for your support.

Squirrel it all rests with you for a  so no pressure


----------



## emak

Crazykate im so so sorry    ,I really did think that this was going to be your time ....you had such perfect wee embies on board ,im heartbroken for you hun .How is your DH coping ? Im sure he too is gutted ,its just not fair is it ,as you have said  why cant we just drop our knickers like everyone else and the "job" is done. Im sure you must be asking yourselves how many more times are we gonna have to go through this heartache before our dreams come true .....Why why why   You have been through sooooooo much on this rollercoaster and i pray that one day soon your prayers will be answered.Take care of yourselves.       
Emma xxx


----------



## emak

Lisa ,hey girl thats the attitude   ,i too am   that we could get a natural miracle before we try round two but i always feel that its highly unlikely ,when i think that we had been trying all that time before tx and nothing then why would it happen for me now   tubes !! But i suppose we cant give up hope and sure we might aswell have a bit of fun along the way  
Emma xx


----------



## betty-77

Crazycate, i'm gutted for you, i've been convinced this was going to work for you this time round.  I hope you and dh are o.k, look after each other i'll be hoping and praying that your nhs go is the one for you.


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Crazykate im so sorry for you and DH..........hoping all will go well with your NHS cycle........Take care!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Sweetchiili all is well im doing more lurkin these days than postin lol!!!!!!!!!

Just about to go for a walk, isnt it a fab day!!!!!!!!

Any buzz with youself??


----------



## cathy2

Crazykate, i'm so gutted for u hun     i too really thought this was ur turn  
this whole IF road is so unfair.

Take care and God bless
cathy xxx 


Girls i had a BFN last week and was just wondering from wat day do i count as day 1 of my cycle ?
cheers 
cathyxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Cathy just wanted to tell you im so sorry for you and DH........my thoughts are with u!!!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Cathy good question ,suppose im in the same situation....i would have been counting day 1 as the first day of a/f   Girls am i right ,help me out ere have i been counting wrong all along  
Cathy soooo sorry to read about your BFN


----------



## sunbeam

Girls it makes sense that it would be day 1 of AF........hope im right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

hey kate, so sorry for u and dh  .


----------



## cathy2

Girls i dont know wat to count as day 1 because i had pinkish staining on day 6 of 2ww and had on wiping up to day 8
then late on day 8 it turned heavy and bright red  so when would i count as cycle day 1 

sorry if that does not make sense  

cathyxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Cathy see what ya mean...........the best thing is probably to contact the clinic tomorrow!


----------



## molly777

good morning girls

just reading all your posts, Crazykate,, Imk, Cathy and Emak you all have had such a hard time lately and i'm so so sorry for you all, but your all amazing, you all have got such amazing attitudes and you know if anyone deserves a break its all you girls.... good luck girls and you know stranger things have happened, i've heard so many stories about couple trying for years and then surprise there pregnant,
lol and  
M777


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya Molly are you going for IVF or ICSI at Origin........have heard they are really good, so much more supportive than RVH...........lots of luck!


----------



## IGWIN79

Do you believe in fairies?
In wishes that come true?
Did you think the lucky star
Would shine its light on you?

Have you crossed your fingers?
And triple crossed your toes?
Hoping that the pain will go
That pain grows and grows

Have you thought your sorrow
Must surely have an end?
When a baby born so near to you
Is your sister’s, your best friend’s

Did you wonder where in life
You were meant to play your part?
When all that ever happened 
Was each month you broke your heart

Believe in luck and fairies
And stars that shine anew
Have faith, hear what I’m saying
For dreams – they do come true


----------



## glitter girl

Sweetchilli. what a lovely poem , thanks for sharing with us   

Girls Im so sorry to read about BFN'S, Gutted for all you girls, its so difficult. Hard to know what to say, words are of little comfort but Im thinking of you all


----------



## Babypowder

Girls,I'm SO sorry to read your news I truly am , crazykate I thought this was your turn, like so many of us on here did , take care of yourself and DH .

Really I'm in disbelief here, I know they give you statistics and tell you to be optimistic but realistic , but my God, why is this happening to soo many of us on here , I'm over the moon for those who got a BFP, but it leaves you miffed, is it our bodies, our eggs, our standard of care, our diets? 

I know we joke about youngins dropping their knickers, but really if you look at their lifestyles and it still happens .

A girl from my old work years ago, was using the injection contraception, and didn't realise she was pg, she drank, smoked, took drugs, ate crap and was almost 3months before she decided to do a HPT, she went on to have a full term healthy baby boy .

Ahh girls I wont go on anymore, but all you girls are an inspiration and are so brave


----------



## andreaj81

Crazykate, Imk, Cathy and Emak   im so sorry you girls are all having such a hard time! i really don't know what to say! hope you are all doin ok 

sweetchilli   that poem was lovely


----------



## Cate1976

crazyKate: Sorry to hear it's a BFN,  and  for you and DH.

cathy: Sorry to hear about your BFN as well.

      for BFP's from squirrel and lgs.


----------



## andreaj81

girls tell me to sod off if its too personal but i've been wondering what you do during tx about   lol  do the clinic advise you when you have to stop or what happens?    i know your not allowed during 2ww but what about the rest of the time? the thought of 6 wks without does not appeal to me!   so if you dont mind sharing what have you been advised or whats your experience of this. as i said before if you think im being to forward tell me where to go...


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli: That was just beautiful ,thank you for sharing with us.
BP im having the same train of thought as you .....there we are watching our diets,taking vits,not smoking /drinking etc and NOT one BFP all weekend  it does make me angry and i have to say  i did shed a wee tear for Kate this morning and was saying to DH about how many times she has had to go through it,its so unfair and if im honest it scares me cause there i am thinking to myself i wonder how many times if ever will  it take for DH and I to achieve our dream.There was kate with  2 perfect grade A embies on board and it didnt work so whats my chances when all i could produce was one egg.Sorry for sounding negative there really didnt want to   .
Kate and Lisa .....We stand strong together and wont let this beat us ,we are strong woman and have so much love to give to our L/O when the time comes ,we have to believe that the time WILL come for us all. GROUP HUG    .
Later girls 
Ems


----------



## Cate1976

sweetchilli: Your poem is brilliant.

emak: You're right in saying that you, Kate and Lisa need to stand together and stay strong. All 3 of you are strong and yes your BFN's have hurt. I'm  ing that furture tx is succesful for all 3 of you.


----------



## lmk

so true emma.  what else can we do we've done and tried everything.  maybe we were being too strict.  nobody knows. 

andrea as for   you can keep doin it but you have to use protection. to be honest dh wasn't allowed near me i went off it completly, he was very understanding, the more i think of it i think he was to scared to mention it to me lol!!
sweetchilli that was a lovely poem.
kate how are you hun? be strong the 3 amigos hopefully will   together soon.
lgs how are you feeling today hun?
how is every1 today, sorry i can'y remember all your names, i had my 1st sip of the devil juice last night and boy do i regret it! i'm off it again don't like the crappy feeling!! so proud of myself!

thanks again girls for the support and i do hope we get some more BFP this week, no more sadness allowed!
         
love u alland goodluck lmkxx


----------



## sunbeam

Sweet chilli that was a lovely poem from the heart!


----------



## Jomag

Kate - I really feel for you today.  This whole thing can be so cruel.  Take care of yourself and you will bounce back soon, ready for the next cycle!  

Sweetchilli - I liked the poem.  Thanks x


----------



## JK32

Crazykate, so sorry to read your post today! My heard goes out to you and DH   also to all others Imk, Cathy and Emak thinking of you all, and   that future treatment will work out for you all!!! U have all been so brave throughout this all and i just hope when my time comes that i can follow by your examples  
jk


----------



## sunbeam

JK you could probably ring this week to see if there is any movement at the start of the month!  Seen your post on waiting lists........I had them tortured its a godd thing ive started or im sure they would have barred my number by now!


----------



## KITTY1231

hello everyone

sorry to everyone who had a bfn over the past few weeks havent been online for a while and sorry again to anyone who didnt get the news that they deserve 

big congrats to all the bfp and hope you all have a healthly pregnancy

was up with pf mclure on the 23 march and he is happy for me to continue i had a problem with my fsh level but because it was only one test came back with a high level he said that they would put me on the higher dose and give me extra scans many scan do you get  I have also been on provera for the past 5 days and would like to know have any of you been on it and how long after you finish iit does af come


----------



## Babyrocks

Lmk' emak and cate , so so sorry to hear your news x x x thinking of you x x x


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Babyrocks hows u doin?


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate, so sorry to hear about ur    It is all such a rollercoaster, and so disappointing when it doesn't work.  Chin up and focus on the future - it will happen sometime.


----------



## galaxy girl

so sorry to hear your news Kate and DH.. Thinking about you. when might the Royal NHS go be?


----------



## Squirrel24

I'm sure everyones away to bed by now 

Cate - so sorry about your news - feeling sad for you now - thinking about you and DH, look after each other - it breaks my heart because I know how you feel.   

lgs - Hope ur hanging in there

Sweetchilli - ur poem was great brought a tear to my eye tho'

Been out all day trying to take my mind of things - how many hrs are there in a day !!!!! Going to bed now.

Thinking of you all


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

just  quick post to say hi

Igs30, how are you? hoping   that things are going well for you hun

Squirrel, Not long now for you hang in there    for you . have you taken the 2 weeks off squirrel? its a really tough time, hard really to concertrate on anything buy ony a few days left  

Kitty, good luck to you  

Sweetchilli, that was such a lovely poem, How are you doing?

Sunbeam, I'm doing IVF, what about you?

Hello to all the lovely FF girls this morning

lol M777


----------



## weeza82

CrazyKate, LMK and Cathy, I am so sorry to hear your news this morning, words can't change things or dull the pain, but you are all in my thoughts


----------



## crazykate

Thanks you ALL for your kind words to know I have your support is something very special  

today is OTD but I didn't need to do it    

NHS go is 3-5 months away - according to RFC 

Sweetchilli - that poem was lovely brought more tears to my eyes  

Working today so can't do a big post ladies I'll try and catch up later.

Kate


----------



## yellazippy

Kate Emma LMK Cathy

So sorry to read all this heartache this morning my thoughts and    are with you all

I pray these bad experiences will arm your consultants with the information they need to help you achieve a positive result in the future   

    for all you other ladies on 2ww



andreaj81 said:


> girls tell me to sod off if its too personal but i've been wondering what you do during tx about  lol


Andrea you made me smile when i read this coz i think alot of us do push our partners away at this time when we should be pulling them closer,its hard for them too and we all

know nothing relieves their stress better than   

Love to all 

Yella


----------



## Tearful

Very sorry to hear of the BFN's!       No doubt you will perhaps have the odd person around you who will say something stupid too when they mean well. I sincerely hope you and your DH/DP's look after each other and keep well. It's hard for me even to write these words as i know it could sadly be anyone of us including myself. I know that no matter what folk would say to me i would feel so   . When you get through this hurt and awful time i wish you all sooooo much luck for your next tx or FET and who knows it could be twins. xx


----------



## Babypowder

Morning everyone 

Crazykate   thinking bout you today, sorry you had to work aswell.

Lgs how you holding up  

Well day 3 for me, so far so good, I keep forgetting to sniff , have alarm set to remind me but im sure it'll be 2nd nature by week 6 , was a bit snappy yesterday, DP says its the drugs, but dont think they'd affect me just yet, more just everything hit me, then DP's Dad(who's doing better) then the news on here, plus my AF is due next week and I've stupidly had to cold turkey off my antidepressants, left it too late to wean, ahh the trials eh?

Hope all you gals are well   Babypowder


----------



## Cate1976

Emma, lmk, Cathy & kate: Thinking of you all. Hope you and your DH's/DP' are finding ways of coping with your BFN's.  ing that your next tx's are succesful.

Tearful: Hope you're able to start FET soon. DH and I were given go ahead to start on my next cycle after review. Review was 3 weeks 2 days after EC. I got 27 eggs at EC and nurse in recovery thought there as a strong chance I'd get OHSS but i didn't.


----------



## lgs30

wel girls think its a BFN for me just no thats goin to be here tomorrow had the same signs as i normally have an my temp has dip rite down to were its goes for my a/f to come so its not my turn an never wil be cause we had a good old talk yesterday an decided that am havin no more treatment its too hard for us both an not fair either so were happy enough wit our decision so il drop in from time to time to see how your all doin so take care girls an all the best for the furture xxxxxxxxxxx linda


----------



## Babypowder

LGS are you sure its AF? when is your otd? I know you know your own body better than anyone, but would you not test just incase?  .
Many couples decide tx is not for them and I think your both very brave , lots of couples travel the world and do things that leave them fulfilled, though in time maybe would you consider adoption? theres children out there that need a mummy and daddy, I know its certainly something I intend to look at DP always says we could give a a child a good home.

Know we are here for you and no matter what you decide we will back you, our FF.


----------



## lgs30

how long does it take for tigger to come out of your system


----------



## Babypowder

God im not sure lgs,you could ask on the treatment board, if no-ones around here.


----------



## lgs30

right i done a preg test an no am brickin it


----------



## Babypowder

OMG, help, god does anyone know about the trigger? Im afraid to ask what it says lgs


----------



## lgs30

bfp but am not sayin that its the truth could be hormons


----------



## lgs30

i had 6500 of the tigger an its takes a 1000 out each day so not sure wat to think


----------



## Babypowder

Well its not over yet, i'd test again on the 10th   I really have no idea bout that trigger


----------



## andreaj81

oh lgs im sorry i dont know about the trigger and i so hope that is a true result     im sure your heads away! your af feelings could just be the drugs...lots of girls have those symptoms n still get their bfp's! how long was is you had the trigger shot?


----------



## lgs30

15days today


----------



## lmk

hi girls, how is everyone? 

lgs keep thinking positive girl   and all on 2ww.  hope every1 one starting tx is ok.

I have a question what day would i class as my 1st day of af?  i had spotting wed/thurs, got heavier on fri but full flow sat.  trying to work out my cycle again as it's messed up  .  getting prepared for my bonkathon!!!

I also rang rfc today,  regarding the private waiting list  some will be getting letters next week to offer appointments, as for where we are on the list there is none done yet, i was advised to ring back next week if i didn't receive a letter. 
I also rang origins to find out more info, my god those people are lovely.  getting a info pack sent out along with a referal letter, as my printer not working.

Wishing for a miracle!
lmk x


----------



## walsh1363

lgs 30 I don't post often and i don't want to build your hopes up but if you triggered 15 days ago it should be out your system. And if it was me i would be quietly celebrating. good luck and i will keep everyting crossed    

imk I would count day one when the spotting started.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Lgs ~ It usually takes 10days for it to leave your system hun


----------



## bump14

I thought day 1 was counted as first day of full flow?


----------



## lgs30

thanks girls am not tryin to get too excited


----------



## molly777

igs, sorry i can't help about triggers, but I do want to say don't give up yet hun, am thinking of you
you sound like your having a really tough time, hang in there  

Imk i would have though it would be from the first day of spotting, would you get an ovulation kit!!!
Not really mad about them myself but worth ago... and some sexy undies!!! 

lol M777


----------



## cathy2

lgs30, 

i really hope u get ur BFP hun    for u 
it must be very hard not to get excited    



love cathy xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Linda its looking good..............  for ya honey!!!!!!!!!!! And what is a trigger??

Molly Im for ICSI.......just hope it works!


----------



## lgs30

lol lol its the injection to mature the eggs before they take them out


----------



## Cate1976

lgs:  ing for you. I know what I'd do in your situation - think BFP. What test did you use?


----------



## Babyrocks

Lgs to be honest it sounds positive. Hang in there hunsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

i done a clear blue digital its says anything up to 4 days before your period


----------



## Cate1976

I used First Response 3 days before OTD and got BFP straight away. DH didn't think it was cos BFP line wasn't as dark as test line and asked next door neighbour who read the instructions out to him which said that BFP line maybe lighter than the test line. This was several hours later.


----------



## lmk

thanks for all your responses ladies.  i have read on a few threads my af can be messed up for a few months before they regulate, so will class friday as my 1st day.

lgs sounds good girl..... no more pee sticks to fri!!!!

lmk x


----------



## Babypowder

Right lgs, was sooooooooooooooooooooooooo shocked that you did a pee test when I was online , that I read your result wrong , there I am saying aww test again the 10th, but OMG I know what i'd be thinking , your signs seemed to point more to a pg that an af the whole way through, but then its hard to say with the drugs. Im dying to say    but better wait and let you tell us .


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say I blame the drugs, turing my brain to mush after 3days


----------



## emak

Afternoon ladies.,jes it seems that there has been a bit of drama about ere today ,Babypowder you werent the only one confused about Lgs cause post said bfp BUT on her signiture it says bfn   Anyhoo it seems like its looking good for you mrs ...at last a good news story after all the sadness over the weekend.
Babypowder sooo day3 of the evil spray ,hows it going any side effects yet .I hope not ,and maybe you wont have any as some people manage grand on it unlike me 
Lisa im laughing at the "bonkathon" you have planned     good luck hun. So you have stocked up on ovulation tests ,i remember the one and only time that i ever got a result saying that i was gonna ovulate ,i was sooooo happy i could have cried anyone would have thought that it was a positive pg test i had just done  I rand the rfc this morning just to see where we were on the private list but then hung up when i heard the mesage about email service ,so i have just sent them an email instead .I honestly dont think i would pay for tx there but am keeping all options open for now.
A quick question to any of you gals who have had private tx at the RFC ,do you get treated any better ? i.e more scans etc cause i aint willing to fork out £££££ after the mess up with my tx and the poor response to stims  
Crazykate thinking of you loads today ,dont know how your managing at work.
Im off chat later folks
Ems


----------



## emak

Thats what i thought Loopy   thanks for the info mrs .Thats made my mind up.


----------



## lgs30

wel ladies took off the bfn for the mean time feelin really down this morn


----------



## Babypowder

LoopyOne said:


> I'll be going to Origin for my lil sibling


lol know how ya feel im thinking, oh day 3, wish it was day 33


----------



## lgs30

am away to get dinner am starvin


----------



## Babypowder

Emma how long did it take for the side effects hit you? not that I want them , so far so good for me, head a wee bit fussy and I'm VERY tired, but I think thats more to do with running around and not quite making my quota of 2ltrs a day .

Its been miserable today    nonstop, my poor wee pup got trailed round the field for a wee, though got loadsa washing done as I got my new clothes horse, I do miss playing buckaroo but with the old one, seeing how much I could get on before it collapsed


----------



## crazykate

BP - Buckaroo haven't played that since I was really wee     Those clothes horses are great though.

Lgs - I can't believe it  ing the pee sticks are right       we could all do with some good news  

Well I've decided that I'm going to have a look into the old immune testing.  Me thinks my body may be killing my we embies   oh and  work was sh!t by the way      think I got used to being a lady what lunches      

          for some really good news this week ladies  


Kate
Kate


----------



## IGWIN79

Lgs hun i agree with the rest of the girls, that it does sound like a BFP and will      and fingers and toes crossed for you as well
Like cate said  keep thinking BFP !!!       
Go the 2ww is so hard 
Hows everyone else keeping ?

Well i had a really bad experience in work to day   , went to the ladies toliets and one of them has no handle on the door , well muppet here forgot and pulled the door shut , so anyway i think i was stuck in there for a good fifteen min felt like hours    all my nice long manicured nails have gone from trying to free myself, and i am really colterfobic     dont think i spelt that right 
When i got back to the till the girls were all in stiches i think they new i was stuck cause i took so long    have to think of how i will get them all back          i some salt or viniger in there drinks     
hee hee !!!


----------



## lgs30

not goin to get to excited anything can happen


----------



## IGWIN79

I know hun i would be the same 
loads of hugs for ya    #


----------



## molly777

igs, just had to check to see how you are, thinking of you   and 

emak definately done both with royal same treatment for both, no more scans ...

sweetchilli,   very funny, hope nails are too damaged!

Quond, just to let you know thinking about you and hope all is going well 

hi to everyone hope your all keeping well

lol M777


----------



## mollycat

girlies...

wow what an eventful week.... congratulations to all who got a  
and   to all who are still on this rollercoaster, my   are with you all!

nothing much happening with me, still sniffing away. dont start injections till the 15th so got a lotta easter eggs to scoff till then  

thinking of you all.... Debby xox


----------



## lgs30

good morning every one how are we this morning  am goin to keep away from the pee stick now till fri keep thinkin its only the drugs so i dont build my hopes up my d/p is like the


----------



## Cate1976

lgs: From what I've read the trigger takes 10-11 days to leave your system. With your ec being on 24th March, you would have done trigger late night on 22nd so  that you've got BFP.


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone

Molly 777 - I took four days off including tx day and have been back at work since - whatever happens I don't think any of my work has been too reliable over this time - doing accounts not good - paid one of the guys at work last thurs and never even took national ins or tax of him!!!!

lgs - hope ur hangin in there - I've also done two of those hcg strip tests that you buy in kits from internet - both have come up BFP!!! Told DH he nearly lost his life - I had to calm him down and tell him not to get too excited about it yet.  Havn't been sleeping well up all nite again - getting weird gurgling noises?

I was looking at my OTD date - on my forms it says 8th which is tomorrow!!! OMG!!! but DH said nurse told us to count the day after tx as day 1 - do you think it would make much difference.

I am so bloated nothing fits - using a safety pin to hold my trousers up - as no housework has been done for two weeks and a pile or ironing waiting to be done.


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: , go by the date it says to test on your forms and honestly 1 day early is ok. Nurse at pre tx for FET said testing 1-2 days before OTD is ok. I got BFP 3 days before OTD on First Response.


----------



## Babypowder

Well it certainly looks like we're in for some good news from a coulpe of you gals  . can't wait to hear.

Hope everyone is well  im still sitting here in my jammies, I swear im soooooooooooooooooo tired I could cry, im going to have to see if my mum can take the dog tomorrow, shes not much bother, but we live in a flat and when she needs the loo, its like an expedition  .

Anyhoo catch up with you's later, sorry no personals, sleepy .


----------



## Jomag

BP - how are you finding the sniffers?  Is it them which are making you so tired do you think?


----------



## Babypowder

Not sure jomag, i'm a tired person anyway, love my bed , but it did cross my mind if the drugs would be in my system yet-you know long enough to have any effects , apart from that im grand, don't seem to be affected as yet   it stays that way, the last thing I want to add to my big chubby rosey cheeks is hot flushes . How are you managing?


----------



## lgs30

girls so not buildin my hopes up cause i wil be gutted so better keepin my feet on the ground i keep thinkin am not until fri


----------



## emak

Howdy gals
Awwww Babypowder sorry to hear your feeling so knackered ,i too felt like that BUT then again i wasnt sleeping at all .If its any consoluation things will improve when you start the jabs ,but i see that you too (and Loopy) seem to have an extra long tx  that is just so unfair keeping yous on all the drugs that long ,i feel your pain 
Squirrel its looking good mrs ,still NO a/f for you which is great ,keeping all crossed for you AND you Linda   
Mollycat i was just thinking of you this morning ,thought you went AWOL   ,how are you finding the spray AND enjoy the easter eggs 
Well i had a doctors appointment today ,just so she can sign me BACK to work but i gonna do a phased return (my work offered) ,they have been so good through all of this ,espescially as i havent been there very long ,so its back to the grind for me come next Tuesday.I have to say i wasnt bored once the whole time i was off and could easily be a lady of leisure but unfortunately i didnt marry a millionaire   .Got my doc to fill out the referral form for Origin and got copies of all the investigations done ,so am gonna get them in the post today ,no point in messing about.When i was there i decided to have a smear test done as its overdue  anyhoo it hurt like hell the nurse was having real problems with me and she thinks its all down to my bent cervix she doesnt even know if she managed to get any cells will just have to wait and see when the results come back   .On a MUCH brighter note i off for my hot stones massage today my appointment is at 3.30 and i cant wait ,just what i need an hour and a half of pure pampering 
Right catch ye all later    Emma  xxx

P.S Lisa and Crazykate thinking of you both


----------



## Jomag

Lgs - has the bleeding stopped then?  Must be a BFP right enough!!  Keeping everything crossed for you (it's easy keeping EVERYTHING crossed when I am on these horrid sprays!)

BabyP- From memory, I think the downregging hit me after about a week both times.  Am just waiting for it to hit me.  I got achy legs and found myself completely shattered (and looking pretty rough) at hometime each day.  Everyone says the tabs make you feel better, but I still found it quite tiring, probably emotionally more than anything.  However, I'm not thinking about it all just as much this time.  Probably something to do with the fact they started me on the treatment again only 3 weeks after my BFN and I was expecting to have to wait another month at least.  I didn't have much time to dwell on it.


----------



## Sue30

Hey everyone

First of all ... HUGE   for crazycate, lmk and emma! So sorry things haven't worked out for you this time ... its just a mind blower as to why it works for some and not for others!   its your time soon!

Lgs and Squirrel - all the signs are looking good for you two ...   for you both that your dreams come true over the next few days!!

Bp - so glad to hear you have started ...    - I think it just takes our bodies a while to come to terms with the fact that we are actually started treatment!!  

Hey Debbie -hows the D/r going?

JOmag - great news you are started again ... nothing like getting straight back into it!!!

Tearful - how are you??

 arrived yesterday so am in terrible form!!! Am heading to Origin tmw at 8.20 (any one else there around this time?) for a scan and to start injections   Is also our wedding anniversary .. 3 years tomorrow!!! Hadn;t made any plans but spotted the meal deal in the Belfast Telegraph - dine out for £6.95 and our favourite restaurant was listed so got the table booked ..  

Anyway ..   to everyone

Sue


----------



## lmk

ladies, how are you all keeping?  

emma hope the hot rocks worked a treat,you deserve some pampering  ,

kate hows you hun, sorry work was crappy yesterday. , i'm having 1 of them today  

sue30 all the best for origin tomorrow, want to hear more, think thats our next move.

hows all girls    together, not missing the flushes / tiredness at all but i do feel for you girls, if it wasn't for ff i'd be lost! enjoy the eating chocolate etc i'm starting my diet next week, put on over a stone since feb ooops  !!

ladies on 2ww think we're gonna get some happy news     for you all.

lmk x


----------



## Babypowder

my mummy bought me an easter egg, a Twirl one, god your never too old  can't wait to eat it.

lmk, glad to see your looking at Origin , im sure it wont be long til your Flushing like the rest of us .

    Mrs Sue and DH, god i'd love to be dining out, yummy dinner and no cooking.



lmk said:


> emma hope the hot rocks worked a treat,you deserve some pampering


lmk...............mmm I thought hot rocks where the bits that fell out of a joint   

Emms do let us know though what you thought.


----------



## lmk

BP cheeky cheeky  ................ my head is still up my   at the mo!! 
enjoy your intense chocolate twirl,loadza choccy, i got a flake one mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Babypowder

I know lmk, I've obviously never seen a joint, but a friend told me all about them


----------



## lmk

i believe you


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi

Lgs - I'm same as you not thinking about any result until D-day comes - DH won't let me use test they gave me at clinic until Thurs - I'm scared result will have changed by then.

None of my family apart from 1 sister know about my 2nd go - they know something is up - but it was much easier to deal with it all this time without all the looks and questions.  I know they mean well but you can only take so much pity from people and then it gets u down.  So hoping I am going to have some good news for my parents - esp DH mum & dad as they don't have any other chances of getting some grandchildren - only me & DH - so no pressure there - thinking of you and hoping we both get the result we want.   

Good luck to all you girls starting your treatment - you are in my


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

one of my friends send me this today... 

"I hope you don't mind me telling you about this old belief. A friend told me that if you sow parsley on good Friday between 11am and 3pm by the time the parsley has germinated you will be with child. It is to do with the moon phase. Her friend did it and has 3 children now. Parsley can take a while to germinate up to 6 weeks and it can be hard to grow. "

Anyway I have bought my parsley, got nothing to lose, going to give it a go...

hugs to everyone and thinking of your igs and Squirrel

M777


----------



## JK32

Molly i am going to get parsley tomorrow and try it out!! have tried everything else going so may as well give this a bash!!

thanks for sharing with us..  

Squirrel24 and lgs thinking of you both and   that the BFP sticks!!! 

hi to everyone else, sorry about the short post but its such a miserable night i'm going to jump into bed early as i am shattered today!! 

      
to all xxx


----------



## Mamabud

HI everyone.  Just popped on to catch up and say hello.  I checked with the RFC and they said it's ok to spray at 9, 1, 5, and 9.  Start Sunday - time just seems to drag when ur waiting for something to start.  I suspose we waited 2.5 years another few days won't hurt.  LGs30 and Squirrel - really hope that this is your time.  Imak - so jealous, love hot stone massages but v expensive!!  Bp and Jomag, I look forward to starting my sprays alongside u both.  Hello to everyone else.


----------



## emak

Hey girls
The ole hot stones was lovely ,very different than any massage i have had before BUT i am aching all over now ,the girl was quite heavy with her hand and i think she was  at mussles that havent been touched in years OR maybe it was when i almost fell on my  **** when i got out of the place ,was wearing trainers and i slipped on the wet man hole things and have twisted my body ,it really hurts am thinking i will need a couple of painkillers 
Loopybud i wish to god i had of known that about the times for sniffing ,i wouldnt have had to set the alarm every morning at 7am ....at least i will know for the next time.
Referral post now posted to origin    hopefully they will be able to give us an appointment date soon ,so at least we will know what to book of for work.........ahhhhhhhhhhh WORK i start back on Tuesday after 8 weeks off  me thinks its def time i went back or i never will.
Molly i think you have started a craze for parsley ,must go out and get some myself 
Quiet about ere tonight ,hope yous are all well
Emma  xx


----------



## lmk

hi emma hun, soooo jealous of your treatment.  not the after affect tho!!! pity it wasn't a slippy man!!!  
i know the feeling bout work i'm due back next thurs don't want to go bk, but need the £'s.  only 2 people at work knew about my tx thank god.


----------



## Sue30

Molly - deffo going to go for the parsley on Good Friday too - if you're not in ... you can't win ............


----------



## Babyrocks

Girls, stay away from the parsley!!!!!! What a load of old pants!!!!! Sorry , I just can't stand these mad old wives tales. We'll be killing black cats and burning red haired women at the stake next!!!!


----------



## lia.g

Girls, just back from Tenerife so have loads to catch up on but only on quickly now before starting to unpack  

Cate - huge congratulations, I'm delighted for you  

Crazycate, emma and lmk    So sorry things didn't work out for you all this time.

Lgs - keeping everything crossed for you  

Hope everyone else is coping well with whatever stage of treatment they're at.

Will try to get on later for a proper catch up

Lia xo


----------



## lgs30

girls had really strong a/f pains last nite think my positive on monday was a false one i really do


----------



## Babyrocks

Lgs, hang in there that's the same symptoms as pregnancy so you could still be ok x x x x


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi Everyone

Just want let you know did my test this morning and it is still BFP!!!!!!  

Don't know what to do with myself - been waiting for this sooooooo long I think I am in shock .

lgs - thinking of you keeping fingers crossed for Friday -


----------



## Mamabud

Morning everyone.  Sorry emak - I thought Imak had the hot stones lol - a senior moment for me!!  Welcome back Lia, hope you had a brill holiday.  And Squirrel -   so excited for you.  I hope you have a healthy pregnancy.  Did you have one or two embyros transferred?  Have a nice day everyone - despite the weather.


----------



## sunbeam

Squirrel thats fantastic      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome home Lia hope you had a great hol!!!!!!!!!

Igs stop stressing pet you have to relax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thining of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly777

Hiys girls

Congrads Squirrels thats fab news delighted for you, take care  

Lia welcome back hope you had a great holiday, lucky thing...

igs30... thinking of you hun    hang in there

Hello to everyone else have a good day

Hugs M777


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: Welcome back, thanks for congrats. Still hasn't sunk in yet.

lgs:  ing that your pains are pg symptoms .

Squirrel:  on your . Hope your pg goes well.

Babyrocks: With you on the parsley, sounds like an old wives tale to me.

emak: Glad you enjoyed the hot stones. Hope your appointment at Origin comes soon.

I saw gp today and she's referred me to Altnagelvin for shared care. Still hasn't sunk in.


----------



## crazykate

Hiya ladies just a quickie from me..........

Squirrel -  on your ^bfp^ it's fantastic news and just what's needed    Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hun.

Lgs - hold tight not long til test day. I won't be here for the result but I'll be thinking of you.

off to Wales for Easter in the morning ladies so................

HAPPY EASTER wishing you all a fab time x


----------



## Sue30

.. congratulations squirrel ..... well done to you and your DH! 

Lgs - keep her lit .. not long to go now ..   for good news at the end of the week!

Cate - oh my goodness - you are all set ... hospital appointment made and everything .. good luck!

Welcome back Lia   - how was the hols?

Crazycate, emak and lmk  ...  

 everyone else!

Well, reached   - just had my first injection - have to say didn't even feel a thing (although how pathetic am I - had to get my Mum over to give it to me as DH had already been out of work this morning to go for our appointment) - found the whole getting the injection ready the stressful bit - kept worrying that not all the liquid was out of the vile! Also managed to stab myself in the finger so was bleeding all over the place ..!!!  Just keep wondering what its doing to me now ... ahh .. its a head wrecker!!! 


Off to reflexology now so catch up later

Sue 

PS - enjoy Wales Kate - you deserve it xox


----------



## apparition

Hi all

As a returning FF congrats to all the     especially cate & squuirrel. You give hope to us all.
I have been on and off  FF over the last few years but took a break while waitiing for the IVF.

Now I'm 15 on the NHS list I'm preparing myself and DH for the road ahead. 

You have all been very supportive   before so hoping for your help and experience and will give as much as I can.

I am especially interested in acupuncture for the ICSI - can anyone recommend a practisioner and how early should you go before treatment?

How did you decide who and what to tell about the treatment?

Thanks and hello again to all those who might remember me from before and hi to those I don't know yet.

Apps


----------



## Babypowder

Afternoon 

At last are things changing for us N.Ireland girls.......Squirrel     so excited for you, hope you have a wonderful 9mnths 

Lgs hang in there, still convinced your PG and what your feeling is PG symptoms    

Lia, great to have you back, hope your relaxed and tanned, ready to rock 'n' roll again 

Emms I'm soooooooo jealous of your tx, though not so much bout your slip 

Now the PARSLEY THING..........just wanted to say that, Molly777 can you please tell me how exactly to sow parsley  defo doing it.
To some this may be an old wives tale, but to me its about positivity , thinking and doing something positive, even if it is a herb, I'm sure we're not stupid enough to think its a miracle, its a bit of fun, but the power of thought can bring amazing results and generally make you feel good.
To me its no different than listening to a CD, its all about thinking PMA (Positive mental attitude) 
Some girls will pay a small fortune on Accupuncture-who's to say it actually works, could it not be that a session leaves you feeling positive so there for makes you think positive?
Anyway, Molly count me in 

Hi to everyone , Mollycathows the DR going did you have any symptoms at all?

Sue30, hope you weren't up all Night with Hubby  

Today is the first all week I've felt OK, am actually up and raring to go , ment to say though on a sad note, DP's dads FFIL(future )
got his brain scan back and its defo a stroke, so going up tonight to see him, he managed to take 2 steps the last night we where up . My mums friend had her breast removed and glands under her arm yesterday ,  just   the cancer hasn't spread.
And my friends wee boy was at the top neurosurgent yesterday, as he has water on the brain 
Life is mad at times and very cruel .


----------



## Babypowder

Kate enjoy Wales.....if you see Duffy knock her off that stupid bike   Happy Easter 

Apparation   great news your moving up the list , you'll be   before you know it 

Sue     well done misses, glad it was ok for you, can't believe your jabbing already......just another 6weeks for me   , completely know what you mean about the 'whats happening' id be exactly the same, thinking am I making follies , are they growing , aaaahhhhh its such a head melter alright .


----------



## Cate1976

crazyKate: Hope you have a good time in Wales.

apparition: Welcome back, hope you reach top of the list soon. As for who and what to tell about tx, it's up to you. DH and I told my parents and close family, our IF is common knowledge in church family as well and they've been fantastic.

Babypowder: Sounds as though your FFIL is beginning to recover, will  for him. . Hope and  your friend's Mum's cancer hasn't spread. Hope and  your friend's wee boy can be treated.

lgs: I'm thinking  for you as well.

Sue: Well done on starting the jabs. You'll get the hang of it. DH did most of mine for me, the few I did were easy with the Puregon pen.


----------



## Babypowder

thanks Cate, its been a mad couple of days, I saw my mums friend before her op and had to fight the tears, I got her a wee card that said about how I   for her and asked god bless her, and got DP's dad the 'footprints' card, which he liked.

Glad you got your choice of hospital, will make travel etc more easy.


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: It was more a case of needing to say which hossy I wanted to be under at least to begin with. It was gp that I saw this morning. Went for Altnagelvin thinking that if both Brooke and Rio have implanted, Altnagelvin has NICU if they decide to be early, the Erne doesn't. Also under Altnagelvin, scans will be in Strabane.


----------



## Babypowder

Ahh thats true, twins would maybe need the care, my wee niece was born at 26weeks(her mum had pre-eclampsia)sp? she weighed 1lb 10oz and was in the NICU for 12 weeks, shes 10 now and a right wee madam , though small still, shes perfect


----------



## Babyrocks

[fly]Squirrell Congratulations!!!        [/fly]


----------



## Squirrel24

Thanks everyone for all your congratulations.

Don't know what to do I'm I supposed to make appointment with GP or anything - I've phoned Origins and am just waiting for consultant to come back to me about scan.

Is it a good idea to tell family my news so early?

apparition - i had no acupuncture 1st time round - started 3mths before 2nd attempt - it important to tell them about your cycle & meds as they will not want to interfere with what fertility clinic is doing - they will just want to support it.

loopybud - I had two embies put back in - jst have to wait and see if there's another shock in the pipeline.

Babypowder - keeping you in my thoughts - tough time for you and I will say a wee prayer for you to keep strong


----------



## molly777

Babypwder, thanks,  I think IVF and all this treatment is heavy work and sometimes weather its light hearted humour or just a wee bit of crack over anything its lightens things a wee bit, and maybe give us a little hope and weather it works or not, its just nice to think well we tried it anyway... its only a wee bit of parsley and sure you can eat it afterwards    
Babypower just get a wee pack of seeds in saintburys and put it in compost in a wee pot on the window  
and fingers crossed  . Good to hear ur FIL is improving a wee bit hopefully he will make a full recovery. thats really sad about your mums friend, and your wee neighbours boy, you have a lot on your plate at the moment .... 

hi apprition, how are you? hope you won't have to wait too long...

Sue30, well done, your mum is great, good on her...  

Crazykate, have a great time in wales

M777


----------



## emak

Hellooooooo
Squirrel   at last a good news story 
Linda hang in there mrs ,not long now 
Kate lucky you getting away from it all for a wee while ,u sooooo deserve it
Sue yeah for getting first jab done ,shame about the "accident"  
Babypowder glad you are feeling better today BUT jes you know a wile lot of sick people ,god love ya   that they all recover soon
Lia i bet your skunnered being home from hols ,was the weather lovely and warm im soooooo jealous what i wouldnt do for a week in the sun right now ,im soooooo pale ,look like death warmed up 
Me im still aching from my massage/slip yesterday  just not sure which it is that has left me in pain ,cant even take the dog a walk or do all the proper cleaning that i have been promising that i would do before i go back to work ....see me i will find any excuse  
Hope all the rest of yous are well
Emma xx


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: My parents and sister know as do some of our friends from church. Think more people will guess on Sunday by  on my face. I had appointment with gp today and have been referred to Altnagelvin for shared care, thought I'd be referred to community mw's here in Omagh. Only thing I can think is maybe it's just the way things are done here or due to possibilty of me being pg with twins?


----------



## lgs30

girls the pain has seemed to eased but god the sickness in my tummy not sure if am preg or a/f is playin on me had to get up at 2 this morn to get a dry bit of toast to settle it the most awful feelin if am preg its welcome to stay lol

squirrel - o my god i am sooooooooooooo happy for you here for a heathly 8.5 months xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lia.g

Thanks girls, we had a great holiday.  Really relaxing, amazingly warm weather for April and lots of fun with all our friends    Feeling very sorry for myself today though and not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow  

Have completely lost track of what stage everyones at so you'll have to forgive me for the lack of personals for a day or two until I catch up again


----------



## lmk

ladies how are you all?

 squirrel you must be on ... enjoy the next 8+ months!!!!
welcome home liag!!! hope you brought the   back with you!!
loopybud thanks for today you lifted my spirits and got me away from my 4 walls!!! 
kate enjoy wales soooooo jealous!!
bp ffil   for a speedy recovery 
emma hope the back gets better soon hun.
lia not long now!!! 

hope every1 else is good  

catch up later i'm away to portstewart for a ice cream!!!
lmk


----------



## Babypowder

Evening all ,  hope ya's are well,

well I did it again, was sitting in my mums, DP said to me did you spray,   er no I forgot , I don't know when im going to get the hang of this, so had to rush home and get a quick squirt.

Emak, I don't usually know sick people  , just those 3 came within days of each other and where all a shock , but then they say things happen in three's, so   thats all the bad news.

Its a real nice evening, I took advantage of my feeling better and cleaned all day and listened to some cd's, I had a bit of Elvis, then Annie Lennox, Leona Lewis, and finally the Dubliners ,  just have to finish the livingroom before the liverpoo match apparently , then thats all the east wing done  then off to bargin shop at tescos for food , I hate food shopping, I never know what to buy.

Hope everyone is Having a nice evening and         to ALL of us 2009/10 mummys


----------



## lgs30

girls wat the crack


----------



## emak

Hi ya Girlies ,what a lovely evening it has turned into  .My aches and pains are almost all away thankfully ,so i managed to take pups out  for walkies AND wait for it i did some cleaning     im all proud of myself 
Babypowder     you forgetting the devil spray ,maybe the spray is making you forgetful     
Lmk and Loopybud did yous enjoy your wee date?
Lmk hmmmmm ice cream LOVELY hope you enjoy!! I have half a tub of Ben & Jerry's choc fudge brownie in the freezer me thinks its gonna be an empty tub very soon ,but its the frozen yogurt version so that makes it ok......doesnt it 
Whats the rest of yous chicks at tonight ,im waiting for a man to call about fencing our back garden ,the dog has the lawn ruined so DH has decided that he doesnt want the dog near it again so hes gonna be caged in   me thinks that Harley isnt going to be too happy about that ,with no holes to dig and all   .
Chat later Emma


----------



## Babypowder

emak said:


> Babypowder    you forgetting the devil spray ,maybe the spray is making you forgetful    ;


Thats the very answer Emma nxt time DP  , Im telling him that 

Well done on the cleaning , though like myself with a pup and a wain-(DP/H) it'll prob be as bad tomorrow


----------



## sunbeam

Right girls im all ready for Good Friday...........getting ready to sew my parsley!!!!!!!  Normally I think these things are wives tales but at this point im desperate......thanks for the tip Molly777!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Quond if your having a wee lurk ,i tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full


----------



## susiemax

Hi girls!!

I wish I'd known about this site a lot sooner then I woldn't have been wondering what was happening to me!! Thought I was loosing the plot    Finally was told by 'Tearful' the day I had ET about the site, I was sooo relieved to see that there were other people out there going through the same thing. I mean it was a relief that what I was going through was normal.  
So thanks, it's also great to hear about the success stories  .  I'm now waiting to take the HCG test (BETA) and am excited and terrified at the same time

 Good Luck 2 all

Susiemax


----------



## Mamabud

Evening everyone.  Emak - Imak and I had a great day - we were ladies who lunch lol.  We then had some retail therapy up the town.  I don't know who talked more!!!  Imak - I really enjoyed to-day, it was good crack!  Was telling my hubbie about the tea and he laughed at me laughing!!  Isn't it a lovely evening to-night.  

I was at weightwatchers this afternoon (after a shamefull lunch at the Lodge) and lost 3lb.  I'm amazed as I had a lot of chocolate all week but I did count it in.  I need to be good this week or it may be back to haunt me    Have a nice evening.


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, would anyone have a contact number for Professor McClure of RFC, his secretary or whatever, to arrange a private appointment?


----------



## Mamabud

Susie - welcome.  I hope that u are lucky and the tx works.


----------



## Babypowder

and Welcome Susiemax , Tearful is a lovely girl isn't she .

Girls, im a bit concerned, was up lastnight around 4am with bad AF like cramps,sorry if this is TMI but at one point they felt like it does when you pass a clot during your AF, now my period is due around the 16th and I know it can be delayed with DR, and you can get side effects-but so soon? TBH its frightened me a bit, I feel I don't know and can't control whats happening


----------



## sunbeam

Susie you are very welcome............good luck with test!!!!!!

lgs hows u this am............hope all is well............  you get  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say still have the feeling now, like I've done loads of sit-ups


----------



## sunbeam

Hi babypowder could be wrong but i would imagine it would be worse if you didnt get af while on DR........... you could call a nurse in RFC! Hope this helps!


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks sunbeam, just had a look at the treatment board, someone had posted similar, apparently this does happen, but my concern that it was so soon  , got a bit of reassurance when I read that one lady got her best 'crop' of eggs after she had symptoms similar , will see how the day goes.


----------



## Babypowder

Sunbeam should have said, its defo not AF seems my ovaries are shutting down, which is supposed to happen, but I thought it wouldn't happen for weeks,suppose everyones different 

Molly777 went to tesco lastnight, ALL parsley seeds sold out coincidence  me thinks not


----------



## lgs30

feelin alittle weird this morning feelin sick an hungry at the same time an also a little crampy


----------



## mollycat

girlies

welcome to all the newbies...  for being brave enough to post, its scary the first time aint it    

a big   to all you lovely ladies with a   hope everything goes well the rest of your pregnancy  

Lia... glad you had a good holiday , gives you a clean mind ready for your next tx  

emma... how are hun? you ready  for back to work? I'm sure your not looking forward to it! any news from origin yet on when you start you next tx?  

lgs... one more day to go..  I'm sure your pg, just gotta relax, take it easy ( as the song goes)  

loopybud & lmk... glad you had a good afternoon ( my sofa didn't turn up to 14.40...typical) hope to see you both next time. 

sue30... wow cant believe your injecting all ready, my turn next week. kinda starting to think about it now and err wether to shave the hedge or trim back... 

babypowder... you will have your a/f on your due date babes, your to   the RFC if it does not come by a certain date...read back over you schedule it will be wrote on the first page sweets...  

well as for me in cruising along...the d/r hasn't took a fizz out of me, hope the injections will be the same   to be honest I'm more worried about em looking at my   than the pain...but hey thats me  

to everyone Ive missed doing a personal a big   Im some what lost with everyones names now and would hate to offend leaving anyone out.... 

hehe is everyone ready for the easter   

kisses and hugs   Debby


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi ya everyone   hope yous are all keeping ok !!
Not to many personnals today so tired and ny head is up my    AF due   
Oh i got my first letter from the royal to make app and i have tryed the phone number but its not working the line is dead  is there any other number you can phone them on 
Big hello to all the newbees    

Lgs... how are today hun ?? hope you are feeling better was thinking about you today   

Liag ... how did the holiday go did you get a nice tan , im jelous     
were you feeling really down when you got back hun  
I hate that bit i cryed last time we came home from lanzorate    its the thought of going back to the same old routine and all the worries that go with it        

Squirell ....       so happy for you hun 
hope you have a healthy and happy nine months ahead
And hope all the rest of you ladies with BFP are all keeping well to 

Sue 30 ... hows the injections going , thats the part i am not looking forward to !!

Emak, imk, crazycate ... hope yous are all keeping well   

right i am going for a wee nap just finished work and have been carring heavy trays all day and am shattered we must have servered a couple of hundred people today , Off work for the next week so i am looking forward to it   

loads of     for andrea, sunbeam, cate, tekron, shaz, appletree, glitter, galaxy, loopyone , loopybud, mollycat molly777, babypowder, babyrocks, emerg, susiemax, sorry if i Have forgot anyone !!!


----------



## Sue30

everyone!!!

What the heck with this weather  

Debbie ... I went just for a trim all over ..   YOu seem to be storming through your sniffs ... injections are actually fine ... I actually thought my DH was going to give me a 'You've been so brave' badge when he gave me it last night .. bless .. he was great getting the injection ready - he told me that was from all his experience of watching Holby and Casualty I had subjected him too.... men     Let me know how you get on ..  

Lgs - good luck for tomorrow ...    

Emer G - I just contacted Prof McClure through the Ulster Clinic - 90661212 - hope this helps!

Bp - turns out we had parsley seeds to plant anyway ... DH is really into growing his own veg etc .... going to do it tomorrow  .... so what if its an old wives tale .. not doing any harm giving it a go ....  Thanks Molly for the tip!

Loopybud .. 3 lbs off - well done ... 

Welcome Suzie  - good luck with your HCG test - let us all know how you get on!

Hey sweetchilli - thanks - they going OK (I think) so far .. up for another scan on Sat morning ... its all going very quickly .. hope it does for you too! Is it the number for the RFC directly 90635888 or that general number you call when you have to make an appointment 90634700  Hope one of these helps

Sue


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

hope your all having a good day.... its cold...

Susie welcome and hope your treatment goes well, do you know when you'll be starting?

Emak, hows you after your fall? any bruises yet? sorry but you did make me laugh..
did you hear anything from Origins? hope you doing ok hun 

babypowder, Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well, and hope your feeling lots better now, but if you are in alot of pain again you should ring doctors just in case... hey thats so funny theres no parsley seeds guess its poplur around good friday , you'll have to head to a garden centre..

Igs30, how are you hun... thinking of you 

Mollycat, your lucky having no side effects, how long have you left with the injections? 

Sue30, thats so sweet of your hubbie doing that... good luck with treatment, hope its going well for you

Sweetchilli, hope you get through and get app sorted, here is the number i used 028 9063 5888, it might be the same as users... but good luck 

cate how are you keeping? is it sinking in yet?

hugs to everyone else hope your all keeping well

lol M777


----------



## lgs30

girls not feelin at all positive the night


----------



## emak

Hello girls ,how are yous all today
That weather is just yuck ,went into town and it was packed ,suppose all the kids are off school and all ,just too busy for me so didnt hang about too long 
I recieved a letter today from the RFC with an apointment on it   havent a clue what its for ,im thinking maybe its for my review  Lmk have you recieved one yet? Oh and no word from Origin yet.
Sue not long now for you mrs ,glad the time is flying in for you 
Lgs     
Sweetchilli yeah for getting your appointment ,sorry i dont have any other numbers just the "standard" one 
Mollycat im glad your not having any probs with the d/r (lucky girl) ,so the jabs will be a piece of cake for ya  and your correct im NOT looking forward to going back to work everytime i think about it i get knots in my belly 
BP    poor you pet ,hope your feeling a good bit better now 
Loopybud well done on the weightloss ,i am really trying to shift this weight i put on with tx but i honestly think my thighs are getting bigger  im thinking it could be back to weight watchers for me next week
Ohhh i must get some parsley seeds tomorrow morning ,i starting to feel a wee bit desperate ,i seen a newborn today in town ,must only have been about a week old and i honestly thought i was gonna cry ...i have NEVER felt like that before and i feel really silly about it ,just a wee moment of madness me hopes 
Right im off to start the dinner ,might be back on later not sure as im going down to my pals for a wee   her hubby is in London ,so i will keep her company and get tipsy in the process 
Emma xx


----------



## emak

Molly777 our posts crossed each other there....no bruises ,i didnt actually hit the ground just twisted myself ,but im grand today NO PAIN  thanks for asking though.


----------



## lia.g

Sweetchilli - Had a great holiday thanks.  Got a good tan, although with this weather I doubt it will last too long    I was so depressed yesterday but wasn't helped by the fact that my AF arrived today, which is good in a way cause I can start tx now    Glad to hear you've got your letter  

Emma - that was quick for a review letter but great if it is.  Have fun tonight  

Debbie - glad d/r is going well for you.  You're really lucky not to be having the horrid side-effects.  When do you start the injections?

Lgs - thinking about you tonight hun   

Babypowder - hope you're feeling better  

Susie -  

Sorry if I've missed anyone but still trying to catch up after a week away.

Lia xo


----------



## mollycat

lia, Emma, molly and sue yeah i must be well lucky not having these side effect...makes me wonder if its actually working or is it my amazing PMA!   all i can say is i cant stop craving chocolate.....  me  

start my injections next week...15th cant wait to get started, your right its a long road.

great to here from you all, sending you all lots oh hugs and a load of my magic PMA!!

kisses and hugs girlies xox


----------



## Cate1976

Sue: , welcome to FF. Hope your tx has been succesful.

lgs:  and  for you testing tomorrow.

Emak: Enjoy your night out, have one for me as I'm teetotal now. The appointment you've got for RFC will be your review. Hope you hear from Origin soon.

loopybud:  on the weight loss. Not easy, I was 2 stone overweight when I went on waiting list last feb and was weighed at gp yesterday and weight is within ok range.

Sweetchilli: The number you need is 02890 635888 and choose option for appointments, think it's 4.

Still hasn't sunk in yet that I'm pg. Did see advert on another website for a really good offer on baby wipes in Morrisons so have rung Mum to ask her to get me a couple boxes. Mum and Dad are going to help DH and I out financially with geting everything we need before December. Scan is on 23rd April, phoned yesterday to ask and they've got it for 8am but I told them that earliest we can get is 8.45 and note has been made, got the letter today so will ring them tomorrow to double check. Have told them enough times that first bus from Omagh doesn't get to Belfast till 8.10am.

Hi to everyone else. lmk & crazyKate, thinking of you, hope you're coping ok.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  2 more days until I start my sprays - don't know what to expect but glad it is finally nearly kicking off!  Imak was keeping me right in the pineapple and nuts - a whole new experience.  I will try to drink the water.  I was researching pineapple and it says that it can cause the womb to contract and cause miscarriage, so I assume you finish eating it when u get e/t.  I had lost 6 stones at ww in 2006, kept it off 2007, and put it all back on again in 2008.  I blame the stress of waiting a new job (plus greed).  I have lost 1st 10.5lb since January so at least I'm going in the right direction.  I'm tall and well built so I'm lucky that way.  BP and Jomag - don't like the sound of the tiredness, I'm a sleepy person at the best of times lol.  lgs30 hope all goes to plan to-morrow.  Hope everyone has a great Easter.  I'm working Fri and Sat, then cooking Sunday so it's business as usual for me.  Debbie - hope ur enjoying ur new sofa - I hate the waiting part but I bet it's lovely!


----------



## mollycat

yeah its lovely loopybud, brown leather, but cold on your bum  

your gonna have to call round for a coffee now to try it out


----------



## Mamabud

I'll hold u to that Mollycat.  Maybe we can arrange a time after easter - it would be great.  I can't believe that u have had no side affects on the sprays - I'm sure ur glad to be finally starting the injections.  It seems like the whole process takes ages.


----------



## Cate1976

Have you all seen the latest thread in the IVF in the news board? Here's the link to the article http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/families/article6061652.ece. I've posted the link to my ******** page, there's not enough awareness of IF and IMO ******** is a good way to spread awareness.


----------



## mollycat

just give me a call anytime, not like you gotta come far louise  

seems like ive been sniffing for ever.... well it will be 4 weeks as of sunday! another 4 weeks of sniffing to go


----------



## Cate1976

There's not enough awareness of infertility and I think ******** is a good way of making people aware of it.


----------



## Cate1976

IF is common knowledge among church family and most of the others on my friends list are friends from school/uni or the 2 voluntary organisations I was involved with when IU lived in England. Also trying to use my ** to reach out to others as well.


----------



## Babypowder

Well done cate for taking a step to raise awarness, now I have to agree, its not something I would post on my own ** page, as Im reluctant for anyone to know , but it definately needs brought to light, unless you walk in our shoes, people just dont get it, my great friend is supporting me through this tx, keeping me company, and has volunteered to clean on my 2ww  but the look on her face when I told her what actually happens , and this seems to be the thing, people think, mix the eggy, pop it back, 9mnths later, bobs your uncle, or an uncle .


----------



## Squirrel24

Lgs - Just want to say I'm thinking about you           Hang in there no AF so thats good


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks girls for the numbers i will try them in the morning 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

wel girls done my test an got a BFP cant belive it so so sick though from wat iv heard its a brill sign.If you had seen me tryin to pee this morning well no pressure lol but am takin it easy now up to the 12 weeks no drivin or anything


----------



## Sue30

... congrats lgs  XOX


----------



## Squirrel24

lgs - that brill news        so happy for you & DH


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe hun so so pleased for you and dh     

      

     

heres to a happy and healthy nine months ahead 

xxxxxxxx SC


----------



## lmk

lgs u and dp must be on       

    
 to all and have a happy eggster!!!!
lmkxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Greatnews lgs !!! Congratulations


----------



## emak

LGS


----------



## mollycat

*[size=12pt] CONGRATULATIONS LINDA XOXO*


----------



## mollycat

http://www3.fertilethoughts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137918

/links


----------



## lgs30

girls thanks so much for all your kind words tryin to get a piece of toast down me   cant believe i got my  hope everything goes ok now


----------



## glitter girl

LGS, Many Congrats on your      ,

Take good care of yourself


----------



## Babypowder

lgs     , im sooooooooo pleased for you especially after you    the life outta me the other day by going and doing a pg test , hope you can relax now a wee bit, all the signs look good.  Babypowder.


----------



## Babypowder

Happy easter everyone, off to get my wee niece today, spoil her a bit .

Molly that 2nd poem, was so true .


----------



## mollycat

yeah babypower, found em and though id post em..

hey you start your injections on my birthday


----------



## apparition

Congratulations

LGS -      

It certainly boosted my spirits!

Cate - really support your putting IF out there. I have a ******** page for my really close friends but would love a second one or layered system for groups and work colleagues etc.

I am at the debating stage about who to tell about my IVF, especially in work. All my family and friends know and the people I work closest with.

What have you all done - and how detailed do you make it?

Sorry there isn't more personals but I am trying to get to grips with where everyone is in their treatment.

Happy Easter to all - away for the weekend and not sure what range my dongle will manage.

Thinking about the parsley.

Apps


----------



## lgs30

girls am recked an sick god you should see me death warmed up 2 say the least


----------



## IGWIN79

All the joys of being preg hey lgs


----------



## IGWIN79

Got my first app for the royal and we are paying 
Do yous think we would be better just paying the bit extra and stay with origin  instead . 
Dh thinks we should keep the royal as back up incase origins does not work ,i am not sure      ,we have the first app on the 21 april do you need money for the first app 
And how long is the waiting list at the royal 
im in co down 
Sorry for so many questions


----------



## lgs30

hello girls goin to yokos then the pictures cant wait


----------



## Cate1976

lgs:  on your . So pleased for you. Hope you feel better soon. I've not had any sickness yet but did read that morning sickness doesn't start till 6-8 weeks and I think cravings if you get them start about then as well.

molly: Those poems you've posted are lovely. The second is so true.

apparition, if you've 2 email addresses, you could probably have 2 ******** accounts. 

Me, I'm still  like a Cheshire cat and a couple of peole in work guessed yesterday. methinks a few more people might guess on Sunday.


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone! sorry i haven't had a chance to get on in a few days

squirrel n lgs woohoo!!! congrats to you  both             

lia your hols sound fab...im so jealous. seen some of the pics on ********, looks like you had a ball! glad ur af came so you can get started again. hope she's not being too nasty  

sweetchilli glad you got your appt thru for rvh. have you decided what clinic to go with? i have to say i would tend 2 agree with ur dh... i would stay with origin now n have rvh 4 back up if needed. from what the other girls have said origin is worth the extra money n the service seems to be much better. they've all been more than nice to me so far. i paid for my bloods the 1st appt for amh but never had 2 pay anything last week for my consulatation. im sure i'll get billed for it all at my plannin appt

cate glad you got ur scan date organised  

molly i so hope im like you n get no symptoms but i'd put money on me being shattered too im always tired now as it is  

hope everyone else is well  

im off work for 2 days now! woohoo im so excited! lol im so tired feel like i never leave the place...joys of the nhs! lol


----------



## mollycat




----------



## mollycat

girlies,

glad you girls like the poems....kinda touching  

cate... sure you cant wait till your BBQ sunday, hope you have loads of fun  

Andrea... i hope you sail threw it too babes, a lot seem to have really bad side effects  

lgs.. lucky you going out for dinner, celebrating i bet  

kisses and hugs Debby x


----------



## lgs30

yip but the stomach is dodgy lol iv some wind its through my whole system


----------



## lia.g

Happy Easter everyone 

Lgs - congrats on your   

Andrea - thanks, AF has been very kind thank goodness. Can't wait to get started again. Whe do you start?

Sweetchilli - Agree with Andrea that you're probably right giving origin a try

Debbie - loved the poems. So true 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all looking forward to a long weekend 

Lia xo


----------



## shaz2

just a quick note to say hi and congrats to squirrel and lgs on their much deserved bfp...wooo hoooooooooo...hope its the start of many many more brilliant results for us all...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly777

hello girls

just wee quick post to say crongradulations to igs... so so happy for you 

just back from Evita at opera house, it was brillant...

off to bed now ... hope you all had a good day

hugs m777


----------



## Mandyx

Hi everyone

Havent posted in a while but have been lurking alot!!!

 to everyone who sadly got  

I am finally going to be starting tx on wednesday. I am on the short protocol so ET is due around 10May. I have been wanting this start for along time but now its near I am completely freaking out (Is this normal)-my poor DH is trying to understand me!!!!

We are heading off for a few days to a place outside derry called the beechhill hotel (has anyone heard of it, any reports) to see if that will calm me down.

Congratulations to everyone who has got a   ( I hope its catching )

Big HI and goodluck to everyone wherever you are on your journey   (hopefully more personals when I get to know everyone)

HAPPY EASTER!!!!!

Amanda xoxox


----------



## lgs30

hi mandy ul be fine i was like that to its normal so dont worry just take it as it comes  an have plenty of


----------



## Mandyx

Thanks Lgs. 

A big congratulations to you, I am sure it hasnt sunk in yet. 

Have a really good easter.

Amanda xox


----------



## andreaj81

morning ladies

what a lovely day   hope it stays like that we're goin for a drive l8r

mandy  i get like that every now n again n dh gets majorly confused with me bless him...one day im so excited about starting n the next day im completely freaked out! lol he hasn't a clue what to expect from me most days   

lia i have my lap next mon -20th then i've to phone origin on my day1 so should be startin d/r mid may!  

hows everyone else?


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Mandy i can totally recommend the Beechhill hotel ,thats where i had my wedding reception.Its an old style hotel that prides itself on its food ,very very nice.Its where Bill Clinton stayed when he was in town ,so that cant be a bad thing   your less than 10 mins away from my house .Enjoy your stay i hope you get one of the old style bedrooms ,you know with a four poster bed an all   Good luck with your tx.
Andrea good luck with the lap hun  
Molly glad you enjoyed the show 
Whats the rest of you chicks up to this Easter weekend?
I have been flat out doing cleaning all morning and still not finished  ,i have my parents coming tomorrow for Easter lunch so have to have the place spotless....my Mum will be out with her white glove inspecting the place    .Gonna take it easy tonight def NO   will save myself for tomorrow as its my Dads birthday also ,so there is a few drinks planned for tomorrow night .
Right im away need to get on with "project clean house"   
Emma  xx


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

isn't it lovely outside, hope its for a few days..

Andrea, best of luck in may, thats not long now, and enjoy ur time off...

Mandy, i think we are all abit like that, one minute excited about starting, the next freaking out big time... mandy i see your at Origins there suppose to be really good, I  am with them too but haven't started yet but the seem lovely... best of luck for starting wednesday.. once you take the first sniff or injection you will feel more relaxed... well i did...    to you hun...
have a lovely time away with your dh...

Emak, have a lovely easter with your family tomorrow, happy cleaning   enjoy your dads birthday drinks tomorrow!!!

heading to Derry to inlaws tomor... will be good fun there all lovely...

Happy Easter girls, hope your all keeping well and get lots of big eggs tomor

Hugs M777


----------



## susiemax

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the welcome!  Read about the   Lgs Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!  Well I've got a week to go now until my pg test. Hope I'm as lucky  , at the mo I just feel exhausted all the time with the Progesterone cream/gel.  It doesn't feel like long ago that I'd started on the sprays and injections, now the hardest bit is the 2 week wait after implantation to take the test. At least I've had the time off work for this as I think I'd be a basket case working full time and going through all of this!!!!!!!!

Susie


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  I hope everyone is having a nice Easter.  LGS congrats on your   - you must be over the moon.  Debbie we definately must sort out this cuppa - I'll text u after Easter if that's ok?  Emak - I'm cooking to-morrow too for the inlaws however I was working to-day and hubby has done most of the cleaning - he is great.  The cooking will be a joint effort.  Imak how's the form, I hope ur keeping ok?  Hope evryone else is enjoying Easter.

I start my sprays to-morrow and I'm getting nervous - it's been such a long time coming and now I'm starting the whole process it's scary!!  I'm off for some food as I'm starving.  Happy Easter Everyone.


----------



## mollycat

girles...happy easter sunday

Louise... no problems chuck, not like I'm up to much at the moment but being a lady of leisure  ... hope you enjoy your first sniff tomorrow morning .. 

susiemax...wishing you a speedy week ahead and you get a   the way things are at the moment, the girls are on a roll again  

molly... enjoy having your easter dinner else where! mmm hope its tasty..  

Emma... like you I'm cooking too, got my sister and her two girls coming, should be fun, my DP is doing an egg hunt for the girls ( well more like a treasure hunt as Becca likes to make the map with paper and an old tea bag. easily amused at 4 & 9)  

wishing everyone a fab day today and hope you all get plenty of chocolate  

Debby xox


----------



## lgs30

girls away to fermanagh for the weekend see you all on wed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Happy Easter everyone x nice morning here in Tyrone. Down visiting our folks. Have a good one x


----------



## IGWIN79

Have a nice day everyone

xxxxxxxxx sweetchilli


----------



## lia.g

Hope everyones having a lovely Easter  

Its a beautiful day on the north coast so might indulge my childish side an head to Barrys    Although that might not be such a good idea given that I've eaten my weight in chocolate already today and am feeling a tad nautious as it is  

Anyway, happy easter

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Happy Easter everyone . Been out to church this morning which was a barbecue with Champagne or Shloer out at Sloughan Glen. Was brilliant, weather is fab, perfect for a walk but I've been advised to rest.


----------



## andreaj81

happy easter everyone!   hope you all had a lovely day


----------



## Babypowder

All quiet round here, Hope your all having a lovely Easter Sunday, only ate a wee bit of egg so far, the weathers gorge   .  to all.


----------



## mollycat

hey all good to see your all having a great easter sunday...

huggies debby x


----------



## sunbeam

Glad to hear yuou are all having a nice Easter!!!!!!!!

Havent been on in a few days lgs.........just seen your news.........Im sooooooooooooo happy for you and DH!  I had good vibes fromk the start!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wishing you the very best for the next nine months!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone

not been on for a few days lots of visitors to the house congratulating me on goods news -  keep telling them to say nothing just until I get my scan.  After 8 years of just me and DH is just doesn't feel real but it is and it will be for all of you too.

Thinging of everyone about to start injections it'll fly in - just keep positive, don't stress and believe.

Susiemax - I guess your next babe - so will be    for you - I'm not really the easy going type but found that when I got stressed or thought about it too much I just put my ipod on and listened to relaxation music and a thing called "affirmations" which are positive thoughts read out by people I downloaded them - really worked for me and I have to say my ipod and nintendo ds really got me thru it all.

Hope everyone is feeling full after all easter eggs or baby eggs. lol xx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi, I just wanted to ask a quick question.  I started sniffing to-day and at my last sniff I felt that it didn't properly spray, however there was liquid up my nose.  It's as if the liquid doesn't really spray but just squirts - do you think I'm holding it too close to my nose?  I went and sprayed again, which I know I probably shouldn't have - I will not do this again, but I didn't think it went in?  Imak says that this is normal, but I just wanted to check other people's experiences.  Thanks, Louise


----------



## emak

Loopybud ,was wanted to say what you have experienced with the spray IS normal ,there was many times i just wasnt sure   if any spray had even come out of the bottle ,so i would do an extra one just to be sure ....so you aint alone mrs and dont be afraid to ask thats what we are all here for,Well done on getting started


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Loopybud, I wouldn't worry about the spray, its normal for it to run back out, I hope , cause it happens to me everytime, Tearful had said that the nurse told her only 3% of the spray needs to 'take', it goes straight into your capillaries. This wasn't mentioned to me, but the nurse did say, just to wipe away any access that runs out, the way im looking at it is after 6weeks enough should have went in .

If anyone thinks this isn't right, do let us know incase we're wrong, mine seems to squirt most times rather than spray  .


----------



## Babypowder

Emak, just seen your post, seems it just the way those sprays are then, the curse of them 

[glow=red,2,300][shadow=red,left][fly]JUST 5 WEEKS TO GO LOL[/fly]

 to everyone, getting ready for a wee day trip .


----------



## Mamabud

Thanks emak and babypowder.  It's all so nerve wracking you all want re-assurance.  Going up to visit my parents now - I was lucky enough to get a day off as we are open to-day.  I'm taking it as a day off as I need to keep my bank hols for my 2.5weeks off after e/c.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Sue30

Ohhh ... BP - I wish I was getting ready for a wee day trip .... DH is in work today  .. although he was a total pet and came home again at 9.30 to give me my injections! Sounds like you are a pro at those sprays already ... 

*HAPPY EASTER * everyone 

Lots of people started on their  so wish you all the best 

Loopybud - I'm not taking the sprays but from what I have read what you are experiencing is perfectly normal - were would we be without FF to answer our queries!

Well, my injections are going ok - I suppose like everyone I am just panicking I am doing them right! Started my second injection on Saturday after a scan - thank goodness I get to take them both in the morning so get them out of the way! Got another scan on Wed - so hopefully there will be some update then as I have no idea how I am responding! I am beginning to feel things down there - does anyone know if this is normal on day 6 of injections?

Trying to resist the remainder of my easter egg until after tea ... boy is it hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sue xox


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone hope yous are all keeping well 

 as yet it is driving me mad it is never ever late no signs of it starting either  , but i cannot bring myself to go and get a test i have done so many in the past and all bfn and i was so dissapointed , so  i think i will just leave it a couple of days my head is telling me to get one and my heart is saying no cause you will feel so down if its neg dont think there is anywhere open today anyway                
Dh wants to wait a couple of day s as well 
Omg ... never done so much nicker watching LOL


----------



## molly777

hiya girls
hope you all had a lovely day yesterday and today, we went to castlewellan, its lovely there..

Susie, yes i know after about a week you start to feel funny type pains in your ovaries, like when your ovualting... so its all good, best of luck susie  

Mollycat, hope dinner was fun with everyone and your dh enjoyed egg hunt!!!!

Lia.g, hope you had fun at barrys!!!

Cate you sound like you had a lovely easter...

Squirrel, really happy for you and you deserve it so much   and thanks for tips for distractions on negative thoughts....

Loopyone, definately you always feel it doesn't all go in, but seemingly thats grand as its very concentrated and you only need a wee bit to be effective,,,, 

Sweetchilli, thinking of you....     for you

hi to everyone else hope your having good time off

hugs M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Where is everyone today i must be the only one in tonight         

Come on everyone 

I AM  SO LONLEY HERE ON MY OWN   

Still no AF going for test in the morning knowing my luck it will come in the middle of the night 
i will prob get no sleep cause i will be knicker watching  hee hee ..


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Sweetchilli I really hope that u are pg - it would be brilliant.  I sent u a pm there with a question - hope u don't mind.  This ff is so addictive - I look forward to seeing any developments everyday!  I guess most people are enjoying their Easter break.  I'm back at work to-morrow so no rest for the wicked    Debbie - not long now to the injections - it'll be great to finally get moving to-wards e c and e t .  Hope everyone else is ok no matter what stage of tx they are at.


----------



## mollycat

hiya girlies 

sweetchilli                      you have a   thinking of you!!!

molly... the egg hunt was fab thanks, just feel sick with all the chocolate Ive eatten, Ive just at some now for breakfast   what am i like  

Louise... yes big day tomorrow, i cant believe its here already, just shows how a couple of weeks pass by, at least I'm gonna be able to fill you in with every twinge and pain ready for your turn   who knows we may be strolling threw coleraine with prams in the January sales  

sue30.. how you feeling hun? hope everything is going well for you! wow your getting so close now, when is you EC?  thinking of you.

Lia...how was your easter? hope you had a great time, Barry's sounds fun! hehe

Emma... now if there is anyone who is positive its got to be you Emma, you are sure a star on here and you show us all how to stand up again after a big fall. i really hope your next tx happens soon and all your dreams come true x

sunbeam... hope you had a nice easter, it all ends to soon back to normality  

squirrel & Cate... I'm sure you to have had the best easter in years up there on   can you imagine next easter  

bp.. how ya doing on the spray? hope your not to tired  

Andrea...hope you had a great easter babes  

now to all of you Ive forgot a big big sorry... i useless with names hehe but i am thinking of you all and big  

take care all and have a wonderful easter Tuesday   

Debby xox


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
hope you all had a lovely Easter - hoping the whole egg thing and rebirth rubs off on us all.

Thinking of you lots Sweetchilli - sending you lots of positive vibes.

Some spare for Susie to as you go through a difficult week.

Good luck to you too Loopy on the treatment.

To everyone else - hope to few days off have been relaxing ones as sure we all need it.

We were up the north coast and had a great weekend. Yeh to the start of the camping season!

Apps


----------



## lmk

hi all there has been alot to catch up on here, hope you all had a fab easter!  i ate plenty of choccy, good food and some of the devil juice!!(which i can no longer handle )!! thats me on the healthy path again, i'm detoxing and eating right no alcohol.  trying to get my body ready for tx again which i hope will be soon.  

how is everyone?  
any news sweetchilli?
mollycat how is the new sofa? hopefully mine will be here by next week!!
hope all girls on tx are doing good! i'm thinking of you all  

enough of my rant catch up later girls 
lisa xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Did not sleep all night woke at 330 and it had started so i was glad in a way i could have a good sleep i have not sleapt for the last two nights    
My af has never ever been late dont know whats going on this month 
I new in my heart it was coming it didnt annoy me as much as i thought it would though 
Oh well app on fri so i have that to look forward to , how the **** am i going to do the 2ww i will be going crazy     
Dh says a have been a nutter for the last two days     he told me to stop thinking about it but it is easier said than done ,but he said it was nice to see me on a high for a change 
Thanks everyone for all the messages its nice to know yous are all there if i need yous , i will  def need yous all for my 2ww 
i will be doing your heads in       

Hows everyone doing today  hope yous are all keeping well


----------



## lia.g

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a good easter and aren't feeling too sick after all the chocolate    

Its so hard to keep up with everyone on here, even if you only miss a day  

Sweetchilli - sorry to hear AF showed up. Hope you're not too disappointed but at least you have your appointment to look forward to on Friday  

Molly and Debbie - didn't actually make it too Barrys!  Our friends live in the appartment above 55degrees North in Portrush so we went there for a barbe.  Great spot to people watch    Hope you both had a good Easter.

Debbie - good luck for starting injections. You'll be grand.  Getting to the exciting bit now  

Sue - glad injections are going ok for you and good luck with scans  

Well, as for me, I've returned my offer letter with AF date on it so just waiting on my schedule.  Should be starting the devil spray again at the end of the month!

Hi to everyone else whatever stage of treatment or waiting  

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone. Easter was great. Just having a quiet few days, spent yesterday watching Extreme Makeover Home Edition and today am watching tv and online.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Debbie I love the comment on the January sales lol, here's hoping!  I hope ur injections all go well.  Imak good luck on the health kick.  Lia I hope u get ur schedule soon.  BP have u had any spotting or headaches?  I only started Sunday but have had spotting since then, and I have to overlap the pill so it is not af?  I also have had a blinding headache to-day and had to give in and take 2 ibuprofen.  Has anyone else had these symptoms?  I hope that everyone else is keeping well.


----------



## emak

Hi Chicks hows it going?
Debby   good luck with the jab tomorrow , you will be grand ,are you doing it am or pm?
Awwww Loopybud sorry to hear your feeling a wee bit rough today,hope the pills worked  
Lia you lucky duck ,sounds like you had a lovely Easter ,chocs and a barbie ,thats my idea of a good time
Sweetchilli    sorry to hear about the ole witch 
It seems that yous all had a lovely Easter ,it was very quiet about ere ,all too busy stuffing your faces (if like me )   Well it was back to work for me today ,suppose i cant complain ,had 8 weeks off and am only working 9-1 this week ,not sure about next ,will have to wait and see.It wasnt too bad ,thought it would be worse ,just need to refresh myself with all the changes and whats what before they let me loose   ,have to admit i am feeling very tired    OMG half day and im ready for bed  .Hope to see lots of BFP on ere soon.
Emma xx


----------



## Sue30

Hey girls  - what a lovely day .............    went for a big walk and lunch with some friends  

Sweetchilli ..   .. was so hoping you were going to have some good news today .. I think that last AF before treatment is a real hard one to take - i know it was for me .. the reality of treatment starting soon really knocked me for six - but at least this cycle you have something to look forward tooo .. good luck on Friday!

Debbie - loving the PMA re Jan sales too   How fab would that be are you starting injections tomorrow? Good luck if you are ....  

Molly777 - thanks for the reassurance re the funny pains - made me feel a whole lot better that it was normal!! 

Loopybud - hows the head ... poor you .. hope it clears off VERY soon!

Cate - glad to hear you are resting!! 

Lia - roll on your schedule arriving!!  Am sure you are looking forward to getting this show on the road again ..   

Lmk - good luck with the detox - I am going to be petrified the next time I hit the 'devils juice'   as you call it .. been off it for so long .. although hopefully that won't be for at last another 9 months  

Apparition - love the thought of what you said about spring and easter time ...  

BP - how you feeling? Any news on FFIL?

Tearful - if you are looking in ...  

Hey to everyone else  

Sue XOX

PS Emma - getting back to work is hard - its good that you can ease yourself in with mornings - you'll be into the swing of things in no time and will be recharged for your next cycle


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone  

sweetchilli     sorry to hear she messed you about   hope your ok. at least you have fri to look forward to... we'll find out if were cycle buddies then   hopefully you wont have to wait on me tho   you know where i am x

cate like sue said...glad to hear your resting   even if it is driving you crazy! lol not long to go now!

emma glad your first day back wasn't too bad   the thought of it is always worse. at least you have nice hours this week to ease you back in   im sure your shattered tho

im great debbie thanks...hows you - after your huge msg today you never did tell us   any craic? hope your 1st inj goes well 2moro  

glad everyone else had a good easter

im just back from the fire station...had to go represent the ward n pick up donations so if you see a nurse in the lisburn star soon surrounded by fire cadets its me! lol  i had a blonde moment before i left n asked dh why you think they chose our ward to fundraise for n he said...would it not be cos its the burns ward?! doh!   at least i wasn't stupid enough to ask them that!   

right liverpool have just scored so im away to cheers the boys on!!! come on the pool!


----------



## qnu

Hi all
hope you'va had a nice Easter. i haven't been on in a wee while but i've been keeping an eye on everyone, its very busy on here. 
so sorry for those who got bfn    
i'm so excited for the bfps   
sorry for no personals, i've been in dublin for 3 days and just back, totally cream crackered, but had a ball, just me and my boy, we had such a brilliant time.
just thought i'd update my progress, i'm starting my injections tomorrow, woo hoo. i've missed them. time seems to be moving faster than last time, hopefully stays that way. i am keeping soo busy that i'm meeting myself coming back. every  day seemed like a year last time.
any who i hope everyone is doing well and i'd better go catch up on my sleep.
talk soon
nuala
xo


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

What a rotten morning, but its to be lovely for the wkend  

Sue, good luck with scan today... hope all goes well for you.

Imk, best of luck with detox, 

Sweetchill, really sorry to hear AF arrived, hope your ok hun... its still disappointing every time the bloody arrive..
Good luck on fri  

Lia.g, Best of luck starting again, hope it all flys by and runs very smoothly for you...

Loophbud, hope your feeling abit better hun  

Emak, I'm sure its very hard been back to work... take its easy hun... 

Andreaj81, blonde moments are the best!!!!    

Nuala,  good luck hun starting today with the injections    for you

Hello to everyone else, hope you all had a lovely easter, its not so nice been back to work today.. 
dp and me when to fairyhouse races yday and had a great time,,, won £155 on the horses 
great fun

have a good day girls and whatever stage your at good luck 

Hugs M777


----------



## Cate1976

Nuala: Good to see you've started injections, hope tx goes smoothly for you and you get BFP

Loopybud: Hope you're feeling better today.

lmk: Hope the detox goes well.

emak: How's work going? Hope you're settling back in ok.

Phoned RFC and am going for scan tomorrow morning. Have to get first bus from Omagh so an early start. Spending the day in, want to go out tho but am waiting till after scan to be safe. Not sure what RFC will say about work, going to ask tomorrow what they advise, job involves standing for 4 hours.


----------



## Sue30

Hey there 

Cate - poor you .. think you are best relaxing today for sure ....   everything goes well tomorrow!!!

M777 - I cannot believe you won £155 -    - hope you are going to treat yourself to something nice!!! 

Qnu - good luck with injections starting .. once they start, time just seems to fly - hoping this is your time  

Hi Andrea - a day out at a fire station sounds like a good perk of the job   

Debs - how'd the jab go today? Its good to get that first one out of the way


----------



## Sue30

Whoops .. posted before I had even finished - DEFFO blaming the drugs!!

Had scan this morning and lots of follicles developing well (apparently) .. it was all a blur .. anyway ... EC brought forward to Friday ........AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! There was a bit of a palava about getting it organised but just got a phone call to say 8am on Friday ... got my trigger injection to take tonight at 8pm and then I just have to sit back and let it all happen!  Am relieved its on Friday as don't have to worry about it over the weekend but then will be worrying about fertilisation  all weekend .. oh goodness ... this worrying just never stops for us girls!


----------



## Cate1976

I know I need to rest but feel fine physically, just want to go out. Would get bus into town and go for a coffee in my fave cafe. Have to be up at 5.30am to get 6.25 bus to Belfast. Not been out the house since getting home from the barbecue on Sunday.


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

Debbie good luck with the ole jab today 

Cate great news about your scan, can't wait to hear tomorrow   .

Loopybud, I didn't have any spotting, my AF arrived yesterday as planned, though I did have one huge headache a couple of days ago, and ended up having to go to bed, I bought that '4head' stuff, it worked great and means you don't have to take tablets, have been grand since headache wise,
think its all part of the course, a few days into sniffing I had a sore throat, then I got mouth ulcers on my tongue, I read the symptoms and it said you should tell your DR about anything like that, but I didn't bother hoped they'd pass and they did, you can read too much into those symptom sheets they give you  hope your feeling better and if you are worried just call the hospital for some advice, they can't expect us to know everything thats happening to us .

Sue OMG Friday sooo happy for you but im sure your   and  , you must be a great responder which is fab news   theres lots of follies, there must be, bet your DH is so excited  trigger tonight eek I've seen the size of thst needle lol .

Molly777 hows the parsley  , and good for you winning £155 

Hi to any newbies i've missed, welcome


----------



## apparition

Hi all

hows the parsley doing?
sorry to Sweetchilli - she's a *****. I find each AF gets easier to take. So many years now I'm not upset anymore - maybe that is worse.

Good luck Sue - Easter must be working its magic. Why not try those visualistion things? Did you try acupuncture?

Gnu & nuala- good luck on the injections

lmk - i'm on a big health kick too - trying to lose a stone - *any advice girls on how to make it easier for DH too?*

Good luck Cate with the scan - love those pictures.

GREETINGS to everyone else. Love to the BFPs lots of love to the BFNs and habg in theres to all mid treatment.

*Any recommendations for acupuncture - looking around for a good practitioner.*

Love Apps


----------



## mollycat

hiya girlies  

thankyou all for your well wishes and thoughts...

well the first injection is in.... had to get my DP to do it cos my hands were shaking   ( stupid me   )


just a quick question!! we primed the pen and got a little droplet on the end, but there is still a bubble in the pen! is this OK??

hope your all doing well xox 

Debby xox


----------



## IGWIN79

Apparition ... I know what you mean they done annoy me anymore either it was the fact that it was three days late it just got my hopes up , and no its not a bad thing that they dont annoy you anymore i think it is less stress in the end 
Oh i just wish there was someway of giving everyone there wish so we didnt have to go through this heartache 


Mollycat dont know how you do them injections i couidnt hope they go well hun xx

Sue glad to here its all going well


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi Girls

Just checking in all all you to see how us r all doing.

Cate - good luck for tomoro - bet you dead excited - shame these appointments have to be at the crack of dawn!!!

Sue - good luck for Friday         - 2nd time round I took advice from a girl that had IVF 3 times (worked twice - 2nd time twins) - on way home I lay in back of car with pillow under my bum and listened to nice relaxation music on my ipod and had a wee sleep.  Implantation doesn't happen usually for 3-5 days after tx as far as I know so its good to take it real easy on these days-no stress & positive thinking.  Really helped me this time round and it worked - don't know if all the stuff I did worked or it was just the right time but it's worth it.

Mollycat & Nuala - good luck with injections - time will fly in now - take it easy and don't be doing anything strenuous.

andrea - bad result for the pool last nite - DH not in good form - gave him a bit of slagging as I used to be Chelsea fan in my university days - don't watch much footie now but love winding him up.

Thinking of everyone - hard to keep tabs on whose where on their treatment.

Pip


----------



## molly777

sue, delighted for you thats brillant, good luck on friday, I'm sure you are delighted  

Babypowder, Hows the injections going? parsley all planted  

Squirrel, thanks for tips... how are you keeping?

Cate good luck tomorrow

hugs to all

M777


----------



## molly777

mollycat when you say bubble, its basically an empty bubble, there's no fluid left
in the needle! cause as long as there is nothing left then thats fine....but there
probably a bit of air left in the needle thats all...  

M777


----------



## emak

Mollycat ,well thats the first one over with   I had an air bubble in one of my pens and i rang the RFC to see what i was to do about it ,the nurse said if it wasnt too big not too worry about it ,but if it was a big one just to reprime the pen .I couldnt decide if it was a big one or not so i went ahead and reprimed it again ,but even after that there was STILL a wee tiny bubble ,so i wouldnt worry too much hun.Just give it another priming to see how it goes.Good luck
Emma


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Thanks for the lovely comments, I'm much better to-day.  I rang the RFC and they said it is normal to spot, and to expect a/f.  I finished the pill to-day and it looks like a/f has arrived so the spray must have triggered it?  

Cate how did ur scan go?  It's a very early start to get to the hospital.  

Bp thanks for ur advice.  

How'd the injection go to-day Debbie?  

Imak how's u - are u back at work to-morrow?

Emak - how's the form after ur second day back at work?

Hi to everyone else, I hope u are all well.   

Louise


----------



## Cate1976

Scan is tomorrow. Will be online when I get home with results.


----------



## emak

Hey Louise ,work is grand ,just getting settled in again.Im working 9-1 this week then 9-3 next week ,then possibly full hours after that.My work has been so good to me ,i only started there in November and have had all that time off  thats not my way of workin at all ,i hardly ever had time off in my last work ,maybe one absence every couple of years,but thankfully my new work has been very understanding .Good to see that the ole a/f has arrived for you ,when do you hope to start the jabs?
Molly777 well done on the win on the horses .Was it a case of pot luck or do you know a thing or two about the ole races (share your tips)  
Sue whoo hoo for loads of follies and loads of luck for Friday  
Nuala hope the first jab went well today  
Cate good luck with your scan in the morning     and your right to take it easy  
Catch ye all later
Emma xx


----------



## lmk

all, well my hols are now officially over and it's back to work for me tomorrow  ,   
don't know how i'm going to do it any tips emma!!!!  also i rejoined weight watchers today.... no more can be said, i got the biggest   of my life!!! 

cate all the best for scan tomorrow hun. 
sue hope all goes well for you on fri    
hope  all you ladies sniffing and injecting are doin good so many of you!!    

i still havent got my letter from rfc for my follow up appointment how long does this normally take? 

lisa


----------



## emak

Lisa i have my review on 13th May ,i rang today just to see what the appointment was for ,my doctor is Mc Manus not that i have seen her the past year  Who are you with ,might just be your consultant is more busy   I would give them a wee buzz if i was you.


----------



## emak

Quond your inbox is still full .Cant send you a PM


----------



## lgs30

hi girls hope i find you all well i had a really good weekend away glad to be home still girls havin a few wee pains not sore like more like pulled muscles on my stomach an lower right side kinda worried


----------



## andreaj81

hi ladies

lgs hope you had a good time away. i wouldn't worry about the pains from what i've read its normal to get stretching/pulling like pains, like you feel like you've pulled a muscle, in early pg. its supposed to be your womb stretching. hth  

lisa hope you get ur rv appt soon so you can get goin again

cate     everything goes well at the scan 2moro xx

loopybud glad af arrived n your feeling better

bp glad the side effects seem to have eased off for the min...hope it stays that way  

sweetchilli hows you today?! hope the witch isn't being too nasty  

squirrel you said it....great game - bad result!   my dad has me lfc mad! lol i think he wanted a bay first cos im sport mad, he brought me up watching it all  

to everyone else   hope your all well


----------



## KITTY1231

hi everyone  i hope everyone had a lovely easter and ate plently of chocolate!!!!

well folks finally took   after 68 days and a course of provera  i hope to god that i nener have to take provera again the headaches that i had over that week were awful and my af was really heavy 

letter went today in the post was not well yesterday with a headache and though i took it on saturday i wanted to wait for the bank holiday to be over in case it got lost in the post 

what happens now when they recieve the letter because of the raised hormone levels i havent collect my green bag of drugs 
hope all are well


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi ladies

I know many of you are new but I used to be on here a lot but after a m/c in June it was too hard

Anyway for those that do remember me - Missy, Tedette, Holly, GemmaC,Crazycate, Sunny, Weeza etc I just wanted to share our great news - BFP tonight! We went to Origin as the private list hadn't moved sine June 08

Thrilled to bits! Junior will never be forgottten - but hopefully this wee one/s will bring new hopes

Thanks Fiona & Jen for always keeping in touch - has meant a lot

Not long now Weeza - think ur due next mth? How u doing?

Missy & Tedette - how are James & Lauren? And how are twins Sunny?

Love & hugs
Sharon
xxxxx


----------



## mollycat

girlies...

thankyou all so much for the feedback, i did take a little wobble   

Emma.. thanks for the info, glad your work is treating you well, its less of a stress when the boss is understanding.   bet you cant wait to get your review appointment and give em hell  

Louise...looking forward to seeing you tomorrow x

Andrea... thanks for asking, it all went well, i think!  

Cate.. well wishes for tomorrow x

nuala.. hehe guess i will see you Monday morning, all bright eyed and busy tailed...   or if your like me ( running to the loo with nerves )  

lgs... whens your scan hun? I'm sure your well excited now  

bp... thanks for the   now my heads fryed  

kitty I'm sure you were glad to see   now the next rollercoaster starts  

sweetchilli.. how ya doing!  

molly777... yeah was kinda worried when i saw the bubble after i injected, but seems its common. thanks for the info  

sue30.. how you doing hun? all ready for Friday? hope it all goes well for you  

squirrel & lia ...big waves, thankyou for asking bout me

to all you girls Ive missed sorry! i do try to remember everyones names, but Ive a head like a sieve  

oh does anyone know if the RVH pvt list is moving yet??

thinking of you all, love all the  

a big group   to you all

Debby xox


----------



## mollycat

*shoppingqueen a big congratulations... well wishes for the next 8 months xox*


----------



## galaxy girl

Sharon WHOOOO HOOOOO! so pleased to read of your BFP!!!! Congrats to you and DH.


----------



## shoppingqueen

THank you!!!  

So great to hear from u GG - was going txt but didn't want appear smug as thought u mid tx

Good luck GG & all the best of luck to all those mid tx, testing soon etc

Cheers for PM Sunny! 

Cate I'm thinking of you & hope that everything is ok 2day.  My feeling is its twins & thats why you're having a wee bit of bleeding as quite common in multiples.  Good luck

S
xxx


S
xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Sharon PM for you. xx

I just wanted to pass on a hugh congrats to Sharon on her BFP!! I am so happy for you chic! I have really valued your support this past year to me. You deserve this and enjoy ever second of the next 8 months!  Whoooo Hoooo......a BFP!!!!!!!!!!  Just brill!!!


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Lovely morning, and its to be fab for the wkend.. 

Sharon,   you most be over the moon

cate, good luck this morning, hope scan goes well for you  

Kitty, You've had a rough time   hope you get word very soon when your starting.

Mollycate, glad your feeling better about the injections...  

Igs, glad you had a good wkend, take its easy hun...

Emak, 13th may thats great.... I also had mcManus when i was with the royal, like you didn't see much of her   
I'm afraid just pot luck with the horses, but not telling DP that 

Hi to everyone else have a good day

Hugs M777


----------



## lgs30

morning girls god am so tired hope i find you all well il cal in later goin to go back to bed for a wee while my head is pumpin


----------



## IGWIN79

Shoppingqueen  big      on your       so happy for you hun


----------



## Babyrocks

Shoppingqueen, congratulations!!!! 
Hope all went ok for cate this morning.
Well news here had 8week3day scan today and saw and heard little heartbeat which was lovely. Also saw another little empty sac where other embryo must have implanted but not developed further. As doctor said one at a time is better anyway. I'll relax about it all  now for an hour or so


----------



## glitter girl

Shopping Queen, so so happy for you    .

Baby Rocks, happy and sad for you at the same time , sorry about little beanie that didn't make it . Good to heat that theres one little heratbeat there though, wishing you all the best for the coming months  .

Girls I start my first injection today, it will be the first of many  However Im glad Ive finally started


----------



## Jomag

Glittergirl - Just wanted to wish you well with the injections.  I take it you are on Suprefact for downregging?  I am on the sniffers this time and hoping everything goes according to plan for frozen embryo transfer on 14th May.  Have you got a date for transfer yet?


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks Jomag ,

Yeah I'm on Suprefact  , E.C is 10 June if all goes well then transfer should be few days later , havnt got final date yet tho,   for all us ladies


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone, isn't it a lovely day.  Just back from brunch with Debbie, and we had a good old natter!  Emak it's great that ur boss is so understanding, esp when u're not long there.  My area manager is the same - he's been fantastic and has me under strict orders not to be contacting work while I'm on my 2 ww.  Ur review appt is on the same day as my egg collection!  

Andrea I really don't know now if it is my a/f, as it's not like a normal one, plus I only stopped the pill yesterday.  I do know I have tummy cramps anyway    The nurse said not to worry - only if you were bleeding on the injections.  Hope u are keeping well.

BP - I bought the 4 head to-day and will try that if I get another headache - here's hoping that I don't need it. 

Imak - hope you are enjoying your first day at work, and u get on ok.

LGS30 - hope you are keeping well.  You must be looking forward to the scan.

Babyrocks - it must be great hearing a heartbeat - re-assuring that you actually are pg!!!

Shoppingqueen - congratulations of ur BFP - I hope u have a healthy pregnancy.

To everyone else a big hello - I hope u are all keeping well.


----------



## Jomag

Glitter - saw your post on the other treatment thread.  Can't believe you prefer injections to the sniffers!!  Wow.  I had sniffers the first time, injections the second and I begged them to give me sniffers again this time!  I think psychologically I felt it was less invasive sticking a nasal spray up my nose than a big needle into my stomach and also this time I am trying not to tell anyone about the treatment and I found it easier with the sniffers when I am out and about than trying to inject myself in a toilet or something.  I must say though, I agree that the sprays are hardly anything great either.  I was wanting my husband to spray a bit on his hand last night and taste it just so he can appreciate what I have going down the back of my throat twice a day.  All fun and games eh.


----------



## glitter girl

Jomag said:


> Glitter - saw your post on the other treatment thread. Can't believe you prefer injections to the sniffers!! Wow. I had sniffers the first time, injections the second and I begged them to give me sniffers again this time!


Jomag, I begged them for injections   Honestly couldn't face sprays up my nose, the thought of it is enough to put me in an early grave  . I think no matter which one you choose to do is going to be difficult anyway. I do think my D.P now appreciates what I have to go through after our last cycle, God love him as he has to give me the jabs, couldn't inject myself but have no problem with someone else giving me them. Here's hoping for a sucessful outcome for us all


----------



## emak

SHARON AND DH


----------



## Ladyhex

[fly]OMG i finally got my laptop back after 4 weeks[/fly]

would like to start be saying CONGRATS to Lgs, Squirrel and Shoppingqueen on your BFP

sorry no personals have loads to read up on 
catch you all later


----------



## Cate1976

Sharon: Huge  to you and DH on your .  ing that your pg goes well. 

babyrocks: Pleased that you have 1 beanie that's made it.  for the one that didn't develop.

News on me is scan went well. Got home about 2.15 (bus got in at just gone1pm but had to pick up sick note and take it into work then get couple things in town before heading home). Also took pics of scan pics with my phone rather than scan them into DH's PC which is really slow. News is we have twins, double the blessing. Asked nurse what might have caused the bleed and she thought most likely it was Rio bedding in. Heartbeats were there as well, still have to go up next Thursday when things will be even clearer. We've decided to go to Royal for the birth. I was thinking of the Erne until DH said he wanted us to go to hospital Brooke and Rio were conceived in and I think it has better facilities.


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe babyrocks so happy your scan went well    so pleased hun  
sorry to hear  about the other little  embie  
like the doctor said safer one at a time 

Cate .... OMG      so pleased for you hun  TWINS !!!!! you must be on  

how is everyone else ?

Well i am still in alot of pain i have never had a af like this usally i only have pains for a day but they are still here and i am in agony  
there is hardley any af at all dont know whats going on 
Looking forward toi tomorrow though will ask the doctor see what he says 

Glitter ... i cant believe you prefer the injections as well , i am **** scared of needles would rather have something stuck up me nose anyday       
If i have to get injections i will have to get dh to do it , i know  he will take pleasure in doing it cause i keep him going about the time he had to give a sample and took nearly 30 mins , he said i will take pleasure if i have to give you injectons we *****     

Ladyhex ... I was starting to wonder if you were coming back ,   what you been up to hun ??


----------



## Babyrocks

Wow Cate fantastic news for you that you having twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! was thinking about you all day and hoping it went well.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate   to you and DH, Great to see more good news on here. Twins, wow            .

It's funny but when nurse said yesturday that I will have 2 embryos put back in I suddenly felt in a bit of a panic  . Don't get me wrong I would be over the moon with one, but I think two would just blow me away  .. Recently a fortune teller predicited twin boys for me by next Feb, will wait and see eh  .


----------



## shoppingqueen

Told you Cate!!!!  Delighred at your double joy!!!  Ur both goiing to be busy!  Well done!!!  

Babyrocks - wonderful to see the heartbeat - its a magical feeling.  Mega congrats to you on your wonderful news

Love 

S
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Glitter... are they still letting you put two back  i think i would rather have two !!


----------



## Ladyhex

babyrocks ~ just seen your news hun    for the little one that didnt make it but    for the safe arrival of your little one on board now    

cate thats fantastic news     double the trouble lol   

sweetchilli ~ i have been going crazy (i missed my laptop so much lol   ) my computer was so slow every time i tried to post on here i kept losing my post so i just give up    .....so sorry Af showing her face   hope the doc can help tomorrow


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex...Did you have withdrawel smtyoms    i think i would   i could not do with out my computer  i know for sure that there would be more house work done hee hee ..
yeah the old witch came three days late


----------



## glitter girl

Sweetchilli, Yes I'l be getting two, think thats the procedure if youv'e had a failed cycle. I am happy with that if not a little nervous   , No pleasing me, eh! 

Welcome back Ladyhex


----------



## Ladyhex

glitter girl ~ i was told i would have a boy (didnt say when lol ) twin boys that would be good


----------



## glitter girl

Lady hex, that wasn't the first time I was told twins  , believe it when I see it tho


----------



## IGWIN79

Glitter ... i think everyone would be the the same twin boys sounds great though !!!
I would love to go and get my fortune told havent done it in years


----------



## glitter girl

Sweetchilli, Why don't you go? I dont take everything they say too serious, I mean I wouldn't live my life by what they say, it is just a bit of harmless fun after all.  You never know what you mite be told!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

prehaps some good news for a change hey!        i think i will you know for a laugh give me something to do lol
they did tell me years ago that i would have four kids and my parents hated each other and would split 
well parents have spilt and really hate each other and i have two kids     so she was not doing to bad there !!!


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for all the congrats messages, DH has already said he doesn't want to know what sex they are till they're born. I'm thinking with it being twins that it might be easier for us to know for buying clothes, there's not a huge amount of unisex clothes and I'm thinking about how long it might be after the birth before we'd be able to go shopping for clothes. It's not double trouble, but double the blessing.

I don't believe in fortune telling, although I can understand why some people do.


----------



## glitter girl

sweetchilli said:


> i have two kids    so she was not doing to bad there !!!


So TWINS would make it up to Four then   , You never know!!!!!


----------



## emak

WOW great news on here today   
Cate many congrats on the news ,im sure you are delighted ....i know i would be 
Babyrocks congrats to you too,what a joy it must be to see your wee babas heartbeat 
Glitter im with you hun on the jabs ,i would much prefere to jab once a day compared to that minging stuff up the nose 4 times a day  
Ladyhex i was wondering were you disappeared to ,oh i would be soooo lost without my laptop ,i was having problems with mine before christmas and was cracking up  

Hows all you ladies that are   at the moment ,i hope that the sprays ,jabs are all working well and NOT driving you crazy  .
Girls i rang Origin today to see if they have recieved my referral and investigations that the doc gave me and they havent got them   I posted them last Tuesday first class ,so thats over a week ago ,the lady i spoke to said to ring again tomorrow ,but im starting to think that its got lost in the post  ,cause you would think that it would have arrived by now ,so its looking like im gonna have to torture my doctor AGAIN.
Chat later   Emma


----------



## glitter girl

Cate1976 said:


> I don't believe in fortune telling, although I can understand why some people do.


Cate, think we all have our own beliefs, everybody to themselves, eh


----------



## emak

I wanna go to one ,but none of my friends are interested (obviously they all have kids) so dont think i will be going like Billy NO mates


----------



## glitter girl

emak said:


> so dont think i will be going like Billy NO mates


   Ack poor wee Emak


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

babyrocks, delighted for you, thats great scan when so well and you saw heart beat... 

glittergirl, good luck with injections, i will also be dr with injections, i'm praying that the side effects will be nil compared to sniffer.... wishful thinking    .... 

Jomag, good idea getting DH to taste the dr sniffer....  

Cate,     delighted for you... 

Sweetchilli, hope your cramps subside abit, also hope doctor tomor will be able to shed some light on why there so bad   take it easy ... won't mind giving fortune teller ago... its a bit of fun too.

Emak sorry to hear about your letter, maybe it got delayed in the bank holiday post...
hopefully they will have found it by tomor  

hugs to all FF M777


----------



## lgs30

awh cate1976 so happy for you  i was worried about you all day but you got a double blessin awh brilliant welcome back ladyhex


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak i def would get on to your docs again my doc took three months to send mine , they kept on saying they had sent it then when i phoned origin they said they had not received it , i could have been half way through tx by now


----------



## emak

Hey sweetchilli ,my doctor didnt post them ,i got her to fill out the form and give me copies of the investigations done ,then i took them to the post office ,got the envelope weighed then it was posted ,so i canny blame my long suffering doc   .Im just hoping that its something to do with the bank holiday post.....oh i live in hope  
Away to feed my face ,be back later.
Ems


----------



## Cate1976

glitter girl said:


> Cate, think we all have our own beliefs, everybody to themselves, eh


Agree with this, everyone has the right to believe what's right for them and I really can understand why people do believe in fortune telling. I don't know how it works having never been to one and never been tempted either.


----------



## Sue30

WOW -- what a day  

Congratulations Sharon - well done on your   - 

Cate1976 -    - you must just be over the moon!! I'm delighted everything is well and that you got the reassurance of heartbeat - congratulations to you and your DH!

Babyrocks -   one strong heartbeat - 8 weeks already - you are doing so well ... i did laugh at you saying you could relax for an hour now - the worrying just never stops!

Ladyhex - welcome back  

Hey to all the pin cushions and sniffers ...   hope its going well! 

I had a lovely day today out for coffee with a few really good friends .. took my mind completely off the EC tomorrow!! Ahhhh .. at least its at 8am so no hanging about tomorrow waiting for it - I'm hoping to be practically knocked out and not remember much  

 I sleep tonight .....

Sue


----------



## lia.g

Evening girlies

Just a quick one as I'm only home from work and running out to accupuncture  

Cate - you must be over the moon that its twins    Wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy 

Babyrocks - congrats on your healthy heartbeat too    Great news!

Emma - hopefully your letter has just got held up in the backlog of easter post!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry to read and run  

Lia xo


----------



## glitter girl

Cate1976 said:


> glitter girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it works having never been to one and never been tempted either.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate that it isn't everyone's cup of tea. I used to say the same but when I tried it I was quite surprised, just a bit of light banter really, not to be taken too seriously. Like everyone else, I've found this IF journey difficult, so I regard the odd visit to a fortune teller a welcome distraction.
Click to expand...


----------



## lmk

hey all, 1st day back at work was sh1t!!! phoned dh at 5to9 was for turning the car back and headin home!! there was hardly any staff, so it was straight in the deep end for me  . totally wrecked tonight so takin it easy.

 sharonon your   so happy for you

cate    brooke and rio!!!

babyrocks 1 healthy heartbeat delighted for you  

 ladyhex how are you?? you must have some reading to catch up on lol!!!

emma i have my gp tomorrow to fill out my referal form for origins.  Rang rfc re no follow up letter,my letter hasn't been sent yet  , they may get it out next week to us. might have to go up and sort them out  !!!

loopybud / mollycat sooooooooooo jealous of you girls who can do brunch lol!!! how are u both?  maybe do another wee day soon and i'll join ya  

lgs how are you feeling now?  hope you enjoyed your break away.

sue all the best for ec and hope you get plenty of sleep   

hope all sniffin, jabbin etc etc are keeping well....... wish it was me!!

 
lisa
catch up later tea is ready mmmmmmmm stir fry mmmmmmm


----------



## andreaj81

evening ladies

cate     im sure you n dh are over the moon! im so happy for you! xx

sharon congrats on your bfp!   

babyrocks im sure that was a weight off your mind today! congrats  
sue good luck for 2moro   hope ec goes well 

sweetchilli can't wait to hear how 2moro goes for you! sorry your havin bad cramps!   theres nothing as bad as when the ole witch is nasty! hope you get all your answers...remember your list! lol

lia enjoy acupuncture!

emma   ragin your letter went missing hope it turns up 2moro

ladyhex welcome back  

hope all you ladies either sniffing or injecting are all goin well. how you ladies on suprefact finding it? many side effects? thats what i'll be using as well


----------



## Babypowder

God you girls can  ,

Shopping queen and Sharon    ^congrats to you both.

Cate       , I knew it was twins, id said to DP its defo twins but I didn't want to jinx you, your symtoms where so strong, im over the moon for you .

Babyrocks   on your wee beans heartbeat, sorry bout the wee  bean. hope all goes well the next 8mnths.

Ladyhex, I thought you'd deserted us  glad your back .

Glitter girl,     on your first injection.

Sue glad you had a good day , hope you sleep well and may all your dreams come true over the next couple of weeks     

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well


----------



## galaxy girl

hi everyone!

Babyrocks and Cate - so glad your scans both went well!

Glitter one jab down. yeah!

As for me I've had a good day. Ordered a MINI!! Always wanted one and I'm sick of buying sensible family cars hoping for a family to put in them!- am trying reverse psychology for this cycle.
Think AF is arriving - hope it hurries up so I can get my letter posted to the Royal!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Sounds a great plan GG!!  We booked a trip to Lanzarote in Oct & look what happened to us!

Wishing you all the luck in world!!!

S
xxx


----------



## emak

Good vibes coming from shopping queen and galaxy girl ....i hope its catching   .What colour is your mini going to be ? I just love them ,have always fancy one myself but doubt i will ever get one .....im keeping my family sized car for now


----------



## Babypowder

Galaxy, I   minis, I'd love a black one with a checkered roof, loving the reverse psychology


----------



## galaxy girl

its cream with 2 black stripes going up the bonnet!! ( did check they did baby seats- didn't want to go too mad!)


----------



## galaxy girl

SQ - what will you both do about holiday?


----------



## appletree

Just logged on after days away boy you girls can chat.................so happy to see all the BFP (cannt get the flashy thing to work!) and Babyrocks and Cate what can I say you both must be delighted to have had your scans and see the little heart beating, heres to a happy pregnancy girls. And all you other girls who got positives yipee!!! I just got my date for first appt with ARGC excited and terrified all in one I just know i'll not sleep tonight for all the wierd emotions churning in my tummy...i know I'm an eejit right?!
Sorry no personals but lots of hugs and happy thoughts to ya'll who didn't make it this cycle its a rotten time for anyone to get a negative please take care of yourselves....cry plenty love eachother and lean on the girls here for comfort when you need. 
Appletree


----------



## Squirrel24

My gawd can't believe how much is happening to everyone now I'm having to write lists to keep track of it all but here goes:

Imk - it's **** going back to work - normality - the only thing is it does take ur mind off things and gets u ready for next go.  

Ladyhex - welcome back - boy u have alot of reading to do I find it hard day to day.

Lgs - how u feelin? 

Sue - good luck for tomoro - the stuff they give u is great - makes u really dopey in a good way!

Sharon & ShoppinQueen - congrats on     - heres to a healthy and happy 8mths

Babyrocks - sorry to hear about ur wee one - but you've got one and thats all that matters, that all any of us ask for   

Galaxy - I did same too have had a mondeo now for two car changes and 5 yrs - at last I'm going to get the chance to put something in the back seat and big boot!

Lia - hope ur acupuncture went well and u came home all relaxed - I go too and I think its great and will continue to go.

Sorry for missing anybody out - i am thinking of u all especially anybody who has EC or ET or pg test in next few days


----------



## shoppingqueen

GG - It was to be to my Mum & Dads new timeshare & them, us & my bro to go!  We booked it in jAn as we had hummed & haaed too long & we just hoped this tx work & we'd be unable to go.

Best £400 we ever "wasted"!!!  We may be able to get refund/vouchers due to preg if get a GP line but would doubt it

Enjoy cruising in your flash new mini!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Sue30      your e/c went smoothly and you had lots of little eggies       to you missus, can't wait to hear.


----------



## andreaj81

morning everyone!

Sue hope ec went well   you got lots of eggies n it wasn't too traumatic  

i don't start til 2 today so im havin a lazy morning by myself! bliss after getting up at 6.30 all wk!  

bp   hows you this morning?


----------



## Babypowder

Hi andrea 

Im grand this morn, so far so good with the ole spray, no real sideffects, had a headache, and was a bit sweaty at night , but apart from that nothing major no mood swings etc that they warn you about    it stays that way.

What you up to at the weekend? im taking it easy im back to work on Monday after being off for nearly a month on hols , so don't want to go back, but then it may help the time pass quicker and it'll be ec before I know it   .

Yor laps soon isn't it


----------



## Sue30

Hey there - well the easter bunny stumped up - we got 18 eggs ....  We are delighted - now just   for fertilisation overnight !!

Thanks so much for all the good wishes ... you have no idea how much that means ...  

Going to rest now with my frog hotwater bottle - him and I have been through alot together  

Hopefully catch up with everyone later

Sue XOX


----------



## Babypowder

sue thats brill, 18 , no wonder they brought you forward, im so pleased and      they do their thing over the weekend    , its so exciting .

Rest up, you and wee froggie  , you can tell me later when you have the energy how you found ec .

BP


----------



## Babyrocks

Wey hey  Sue      Lots to choose from.!!!!! Great news!!!
xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

hope this lovely weather keeps up   

sue ~thats fantastic news    

  for all the ladies on TX

    for ladies that got  BFN   

sweetchilli ~ hope appt goes well this morning  

GG ~ good luck with your new mini    o jealous lol  

nothing much happening with me at mo......number 14/2-4 months   

as you all know, got laptop back and i havent been of it lmao DH not pleased last night, i just laughed and told him i have 40 pages to read FF.    

chat l8r


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thats terrific news Sue!!!!  Well done you!!!! Hope you're not too sore after all the prodding! Hoping they're all having a wild party overnight in the petri dish!!  

Good luck!!!  Easter brought us luck so hoping its same for you & all the others mid tx.

Zita West does say that tx in Spring & Summer MUCH more successful than other seasons so keep the Faith!


----------



## molly777

Sue, thats brillant, OMG 18 eggs ....you should be so so proud of yourself           (haven't used these wee symbols before, there so cool) have a great wkend...

Hugs M777


----------



## andreaj81

sue wooohooo       18 eggs wow! go you! enjoy your rest 

bp not much plans for the w/end really. just chillin. yeah my lap is on mon...be glad when its over. hope they don't find too much endo but better they take it away b4 i start. mon will be hard after a month off, i love no work but it spoils you for when you have to go back. lol glad no real side effects 4 you. as you said tho better to get back to routine n hopefully the time will fly by!

sweetchiili how'd you get on?


----------



## apparition

Hi all

feeling down today   - bid bust up with DH last night. Sort of talking again but he gets so worked about work stuff and takes it out on me. I worry about the wee swimmers. Anyone any advice on DHs?
At least it's Friday - home for a lovely bath and a book. Of to the Craft show at the Kings Hall tommorrow.

Great news Sue - knew Easter would work its magic.
Cate - fantastic  - love to the wee twins!!
Babyrocks - wee junior will have its own personal angel now.  
Sharon & shopping queen congrats on the BFP!!

Lia - where do you go for acupuncture as I am looking for a practitioner?

Love to all have a great weekend.

Apps


----------



## Jomag

Apparition - Sharon Campbell of Synergy on the Cregagh Road is a specialist in fertility acupuncture.  She is very good and won't get you to do any more sessions than you need, not like those herbal places in shopping centres who tried to get me to spend £360 up front with them.  Stay clear of all that!!  She charges £35 a time, she is a registered nurse and has a very nice way with her.  My friend got a BFP after going to her a few months ago, and she is always singing her praises.  Sharon recommended that I get a couple in the lead up to egg collection, then a session on the morning of transfer and immediately after transfer too.  All seems a bit much but apparently it increases the blood flow to the uterus, which is very important for getting your embies to stay put!

Hope that helps.

Jo


----------



## molly777

sorry Apparition you had a bad night.... all will be forgotten i'm sure this evening...  

here is another Acupuncturist... Stella at Framer Health on the lisburn road, she is just lovely and so good..

lol M777


----------



## crazykate

Hiya everyone!

I'm back after a well needed break which we both thoroughly enjoyed.  DH is having some retail therapy and has spent out on a conservatory!!!! and they're starting in next thursday ^shocked^

Absolutely fabulous news to come back to ladies with little heartbeats and  congratulations to each and every one of you.

Welcome back Ladyhex - I was beginning to think someone had offended you  

Apparition  ...............men!!

Well I'd better go and get some work done


----------



## Jomag

Crazy- glad your wee break did you some good.  Have you had your review appt yet?


----------



## Cate1976

sue30: Great news on 18 eggs.  that they fertilise overnight.

apparition:  to you, hope you sort things out with your DH.

crazyKate: Welcome back, glad you had a good time away. Conservatory sounds fab. My parents had one built years ago and it's great. They're able to use it all year round.


----------



## Ladyhex

crazykate ~ im sorry about your BFN ....i have been reading back a good few pages and i really thought it was your time .....    
glad you have a lovely break and DH w conservatory woohoo i would love one but dont have the room out my back   

apparition ......men


----------



## Babypowder

Ack Apps  I too worry bout the swimmers  .

DP says im like prison warden  about the sperm, I've a list of do's and don'ts for them , he never complied and spat the doodee  when I mentioned anything, (thank god for FF eh?) but now that tx is near he is doing everything and I didn't even ask him too, hope you and DH start talking soon and im sure come the time he will look after his troops .

Enjoy your weekend, this journey is full of up's, down's, tears and tantrums .


Crazykate welcome back, conservatory very swish


----------



## Squirrel24

Sue - thats brilliant news - 18 wee eggs - just have to have some fun tonite in the dish!!   .  Good luck for news tomoro.

Crazycate - welcome back after break - its good to treat yourself enjoy ur new room.

Apps - DH are funny I think when it comes to this - mines bottles everything up - and I ask him to look after swimmers he huffed - don't understand them sometimes - hard for them cos they don;t have anything to concentrate on.  Just give him a big hug and don't let it stress u - thats the best thing.

Anyway - have to go - dossing at work - have to email my consultant for a scan date on sunday so am a bit apprehensive until then - take care everyone and spk to yous over weekend.


----------



## Cate1976

apparition: I thought DH was bottling things up until he told me that he's talked to our church leader a few times about our IF and he's also been talking to friends as well. He didn't tell me cos he didn't want me to be worried about him as well as trying to deal with how I've felt at times.


----------



## lgs30

girls you no the way am 5 an a half weeks preg well iv started to get itchy any 1 else had this problem


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi Lgs - I'll be 6 weeks on Monday - and for the week that I was to do the test and about 3-4days afterwards I was itching all over - sort of like prickly heat feeling - affected my legs mostly - it has stopped now - but I'm still up 2-3 times at night between 2.30 - 4.00 going to loo and generally not sleeping well


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Isn't this weather glorious.  Finished work an hour early today and went for a walk on the beach in Portrush on my way home. So relaxing  

Sue - 18 eggs!  Excellent news.   for good fertilisation over the wknd now

Apparition - have accupuncture with a chinese dr in Coleraine. He's great but not very handy for you  

Lgs - my friend had that itching when she was pregnant. Dr told her it was hormonal.  She found that the Magicool Plus spray really helped (its for treating prickly heat and is safe to use in pregnancy apparently)  

Crazycate - glad you enjoyed your break  

Hi to everyone else xo


----------



## Cate1976

lgs: Not had any itching yet, no sign of morning sickness either, hoping to avoid that one, have already started eating little and often. Am tired today but that could be due to being up at 5.30am yesterday. Could also be side effects from Progynova tablets or Crinone gel (can't remember which has drowsiness listed for side effects). Of course it could due to being pg which is what DH thinks. Got up at 11am today and have spent day on settee watching tv or online.


----------



## IGWIN79

Well everyone i am on cloud nine today really happy got all the answers i need today     
We are doing icsi it turns out i have no probs what so ever the hospital got it all wrong    surprise surprise !!!
We spent two hours there 
Dh is on meds for the last four years for rhemitoid artheritis and they are what is causing the probs his little swimmers are not swimmimg very well and there was antibodies, dont know what that is , so we were both surprised today 
We are with doc fer or something cant remember his name    i am dumb !! He done a scan and OMG i was in agony   AMH results all normal witch she said was good !! and they said that we should be finished by the last two weeks in july cause they are so so busy ,she said i should start the drugs in june sometime , fingers crossed !!
Oh and i have to do the injections ahhhhhh nnnoooooo   me will be pooing myself , i have a serious phobia of needles       the wee nurse elaine she was so so nice and she really took the nerves away 
right i will stop going on now    
How is everyone tonight havent read through all the chat yet i am lazy hee hee


----------



## Cate1976

Great news sweetchilli. Unfortunately some medications do affect swimmers. Great that you'll be starting tx in June.


----------



## appletree

good new sweetchilli its sooooo exciting to get started, i've my initial appt in May so hoping to start sometime summertime..
Me just in the door and computer on DH making kebabs and me thinks theres some wine in the cupboard, going to slob out
big time on the old sofa... to all the itchy girls my friend had it the whole way during pregnancy there was some name for it when the skin stretches but hey every silver lining has a cloud!!! ya'll have a lovely weekend DH trying to drag me off this but i keep telling him 'its good to talk' lol


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  

Cate congratulations on the twins - you must be delighted.  

Lia - don't you think that we don't appreciate our local beaches when we live on the north coast?  I worked in Portstewart for 5 years and never bothered much about the beach, which is shamefull when it is so glorious.

Imak - I hope ur second day at work was better.  We must arrange another meeting.  When are you off now u're back at work?  I'm sure Debbie would come, and anyone else is welcome to join us 'ladies who lunch' lol 

Debbie - how's u?

BP - I don't intend to have acupuncture as this is my first go.  I wouldn't cut myself  up too much about it.  There's so many what ifs in life.

Apparition - I hope you are having a better day to-day and have sorted things out with ur dh.

Sweet chilli - it must be great to finally know what's actually going on.

Emak - hello - hope ur off now for the week-end?

Hi to everyone else!  There's so many people I can't keep up!! 

  just thought these would brighten up my post lol



Off to watch a dvd - night


----------



## IGWIN79

Cate... its such a relief to get some answers dh is well pleased with them today 
Hows you doing hope yous are all keeping well hun   

Loopybud and appletree... thanks huns, yes it is a big relief  

Sue..... 18 eggs hun thats fantastic hope you are not to sore , lie about all weekend and enjoy the rest while you can  

Appar..... sorry to here you are feeling down DHs are funny they find it hard to talk about things mine never does 
as for work mine is the same, we were at are app today and the phone went in the app room it was one of his men from work 
Well i give him the look     and he was not well pleased    but he was on the phone as soon as we got out giving of as usal then i got the tail end of it     hang in there hun you know where we are if you need to give off !!

Lia .... are you testing soon ?? or have i got the wrong end of the stick asusal  

Andrea... thanks for asking hun , it was a great relief to get some answers yyyeeeeaaahhhhh 
All the best of luck for monday hun will be thinking about you !!!  

Ladyhex.... what time did you get off the computer last night , you had alot of reading to do    
was dh giving of , mine does all the time , he says, ever since you got the computer i get no attention         
i told him if i dont get on to talk on ff i will get nasty mood swings     and what will he do then     

Lgs... I had the itching with my two hun , i also got hayfever as well you get some weird side affects hun , if you are worried see your doc but i dont think its any thing to worry about      are you still feeling sick ?

Emak hows you hun , are you doing anything nice for the weekend 

Babypowder ..... I told dh today he had to stop smoking and get vitiams     cause i stopped smoking i think he needs to do a wee bit to 

Crazycate.... Glad to here you had a nice break hun 

Anyone heard from sunbeam latley, or have i just missed her 

Well do yous think i could have a wee drink for my big 30 its on the 4 of may one night would it hurt 
Anyone doing the farmtown on face book , OH i am all proud of mine lol i am a good wee farmer !!!


BIG Hellos to squirrel, appletree, shoppingqueen, tekron,shaz, babyrocks,glitter, galaxy, molly777, mollycat, loopyone , Hows yous all keeping and are yous doing anything nice for the weekend 
, sorry if i have missed anyone there is so many now !!!! 
Loads of fairydust for everyone  oh and hugs


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli! woohoo       so glad you got your answers honey! dh also has antibodies thats we we're havin icsi as well. elaine was the nurse we seen as well, she was lovely. i bet your both over the moon i am so happy for you!


----------



## IGWIN79

When are you starting tx hun do you think we will be close?


----------



## lia.g

Sweetchilli - great news. Delighted for you. Bet you can't wait to get started    I'm currently waiting on my schedule arriving. Should be starting the devil spray at the end of the month with FET around end of may I think.

Loopybud - we definitely don't appreciate what we have on our doorstep.  I work in Belfast and my colleagues are always saying how lucky I am to live on the north coast and be able to go to the beach for walks when I like.  I'd be up for lunch with you all sometime. With a bit of notice could just take it off work  

Andrea - hope lap goes well on Monday


----------



## emak

Hellooooooo girls ,this is the 3rd time i have started this post so i hope i FINALLY get it done ,i dont know were to start 
Sweetchilli soooo glad you got sorted out today roll on june ,thats awful your poor DH has RA my mum has it and she can be in agony sometimes and that medication they have to take is pretty heavy duty stuff.
Loopybud yeah i sur am off  thats the good thing about my work ,its office hrs ,no weekends ,bank hols etc    MASSIVE change for me as i worked shifts for 10 yrs  Are you doing anything nice this weekend?
Lisa i hope isnt too hard on you ,im sure u must feel tired first few days and all.
Ohhhh Appletree i see you are starting soon ,are you going to Origin? 
Lia lucky you having a lovely walk on the beach ,its to be nice all weekend you may get down again.
Kate glad you had a great wee break ,u so deserved it .Your DH done right getting a conservatory ,we have one and it gets so warm and lovely when the sun is out ,i just go out and lye on the sofe reading a book .....so relaxing  ENJOY!!!
Apparitation ,hope all is well at home hun   
Sue    on the FAB e/c hope all goes well overnight and   that you have loads of wee embies waiting for you  
BP hows the sniffing going ,mollycat ,nuala hows the jabbing girls? 
Im all fake taned and nails painted for my night on the town tomorrow.Its my friends hen night ,so we going out at around 5pm OMG how the hell am i gonna last all night    BUT im gonna make a good stab at it anyway.You might not hear from me for a few days as the "recovery" may take a while ,im just such a light weight these days ,just canny   like i used to .Oh and i rang Origin again today and thankfully my referral has arrived so at least i wont have to visit my doctor again.The lady on the phone just said that they were trying to work there way through the referrals ,i was just happy enough that they recieved it ,it wasny the type of info that i would have wanted lost in the post iykwim.
Enjoy the lovely weekend girls   
Emma  xxx


----------



## Sue30

HEy girls - sorry no personals as running out the door to reflexology - thank you all so much for your prayers and well wishes last night .. just got a call and 17 out of our 18 eggs were suitable to be injected and of these 17 - 12 fertilized ... we are totally delighted   5 have been frozen this morning and 7 are being kept until Monday when ET will hopefully take place!

I'll be on later to catch up .. just wanted to let you all know

Sue XOX


----------



## glitter girl

Ack Sue, thats fantastic news, Im sure you are thrilled       Well done


----------



## lia.g

Sue thats brilliant news    Good luck for e/t  

Emma, glad to hear Origin got your referral. Have fun tonight  

Still no schedule for me, hopefully it will arrive on Monday.


----------



## Jomag

Sue - that is fantastic. 12 is very good!!  It means you have two cracks at it without having to go through the whole tx again.  Having those five in the freezer will take alot of pressure of you, which is really important in itself!  I have four left and I have to say it really does help you feel a little less stressed.  You are bound to get two good ones out of 7.  Well done!!!  Bet you cannot wait until Monday to get back up there and get them in.  It's so exciting   

Sweetchilli - that's good news that they have found the reason and are starting you on ICSI.  My DH also has an antibody problem which was a complete shock as I have PCOS and coeliac disease so we thought that was enough problems for any couple!  However, maybe it was a godsend because at least then we didnt waste our time with IVF, and the ICSI allowed us to get 9 embryos to fertilise.

It's such a gorgeous day, am off to enjoy the sunshine.  Apparently tomorrow is going to be even better!

Jo


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone, I'm just checking in before I head to work - no rest for the wicked lol.  Emak unfortunately I work shifts - usually 2 6am-3pm, 2 3pm -12pm's and a middle shift somewhere when possible.  I work one out of two weekends   Anyhow it was my decision to move from my previos job where I was off the week-end (glutten for punishment)!  To-day is lovely so I hope all you who are off enjoy the weather.

Sue - what fantastic news, I think we all hope we get enough to have some frozen embies as a back up plan  

Lia - we will definately arrange another meeting.  I'm off from 13th May, but we could maybe do something before then?  I need to check with Lisa now that she is back at work.

Debbie - haven't seen any posts in a while - are u keeping ok?

Well I'm still sniffing away - no major mood swings yet (no more than normal lol).  Two more weeks until the injections start.  Seems like an age.

Talk soon, Louise


----------



## Babypowder

Whhhoooooo, thats great sue, and brilliant that you have enough frosties for a wee sibling or two come the time  

Roll on Monday, you and DH must be   at the news, and those wee eggies must have been listening in to their Aunties chatting, they certainly did what they where told  .

  to you.

Lia Hope your schedule arrives soon, its nice to see when ec etc is going to be, puts the steps in place and makes it more real.

Sweetchilli glad your appointment went well .

*BIG HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE, HOPE YA'LL ARE ENJOYING THE WEEKEND.*


----------



## mollycat

girlies....

all fine my end...day 4 of injections, still cant do it my self, ive got dp putting them in  
up on monday morning 8am for my first scan, just hope alls okie.

cate big   on the     im sure your delighted... i would be  

sue.. great news on the eggies...  may see ya monday waiting   ( i will be the one wetting my pants! and its only a scan)  

louise...yes still here, tucked up in bed, my cold seems to have got worse, dp said if its gonna be anyone it will be me lol

hows everyone this weekend? hope your having a great one!

take care all and huggies


----------



## lgs30

hi all hows we doin great day outside went an seen fast an furious last night what a pile of cr*p lol keeps him happy i just sat an eat popcorn lol tasty


----------



## Ladyhex

Sue..... thats great news   

Lgs ~ OMG how dare you say that about my Vin Diesel    i loved the new movie ...me and DH went and seen it the first night it came out   

Mollycat ~ glad the injections are going good for you mrs......good luck for the scan 

sweetchilli ~ thats brilliant news you got on Friday    

loopybud ~ enjoy work   

Hope this weather keeps up,     i was off all week back on Monday    

chat l8r


----------



## IGWIN79

HI EVERYONE JUST POPPED IN FOR A NOISY   

HOPE YOUS ARE ALL HAVING A NICE WEEKEND THE WEATHER IS LOVLEY WE WENT AND GOT A  NEW MATRESS TODAY AND HAVE BEEN IN BED FOR THE LAST TWO HOURS    WE ARE SO SO LAZY BUT IT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COMFORTABLE 
ENJOY THE WEATHER EVERYONE HOPE YOUS ALL HAVE THE BARBYS OUT


----------



## Cate1976

Sue: Brilliant news. Good luck for ET on Monday.

emak: Hope you enjoy your night out.

me, I'm doing well. Went to shop near me to get some food earlier, nothing I fancied in the cupboards. Have spent all afternoon watching tv, taking it easy. Still feeling tired but not complaining, no sign of morning sickness. Can work round the tiredness, if I need energy, Lucozade hydro doesn't have caffeine in it. The normal one has 0.12% in it.


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchili ~ in bed doing what      

cate ~ im glad your keeping well   

emak ~ dont have to many drinks    im on the Miller tonight     no hangover tomorrow


----------



## andreaj81

evening everyone! 
what a gorgeous day  
hope you are all well
quick question for you ladies at origin...what did you find their drug prices like? i won't get a price until planning appt at which stage it'll be too late to look else where. i've priced the drugs we need (suprefact, gonal f, trigger shot n prog supp) online n they came to £1000 (just over) if they weren't too much dearer i'd just get them at clinic to save the hassle bit if there was a few hundred in it i'd consider buying online. have any of you compared the prices of your scripts?
im havin a nice relaxing day today n hopin 2moro will be the same!


----------



## Lesley08

Just back from Turkey so wanted to pop on to congratulate Shoppiong Queen    

and to Cate its such a relief to see one heartbeat but two is just fab!! Best of luck to the rest of you starting tx or partially through it this week     

Lesley xx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls hope you all enjoyed the lovely day...

sweetchilli, thats brillant you most be so relieved to actually know what was wrong at last... sorry to hear about you poor DH... best of luck with tx
Emak, have a great night, 5pm early start  have fun, glad you letter arrived at origins... 
Sue, that brillant you and hubbie most be thrilled, good luck monday... \
Lia.g, Hope you hear something monday, its so frustrating waiting to hear something.... 
Loopybud, glad the sniffing going well for you...
Mollycat, Good luck monday with the scan, and glad injections going well for you...
Andrea, just checked info I have on origins, and its £740 for the drugs and £3100 for the treatment also for AMH blood test and initial consultation is £355... we have only paid £500 deposit so far but probably will have to pay the rest on tues as have app then,,, is the drugs alot cheaper on like and do the mind you bringing yours? hope you don't mind me asking...

hello to everyone else hope you all having a good wkend

Hugs M777


----------



## molly777

andrea, see my spellings there so bad,,,,, i meant are the drug much cheaper on LINE!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Lady hex ... Had to break it in      thats the first thing that dh said when we bought it hee hee.........


Sue thats fantastic news hun really pleased for you


----------



## lgs30

wel lovely ladies hows things


----------



## AJ1978

Hello Everyone,  

Just introducing myself, I'm AJ1978. I've lurked here for quite a while and have finally plucked up the courage to join in. I live just outside Derry.
My story is that we have been TTC for 4 years. After 2 years, we decided to have tests - Male factor infertility - low count / motility. 

We are currently on the ICSI waiting list at RFC and are no 20 as of a few weeks ago with 3-4 month wait until letter of offer. Finally we are starting to feel that we are going somewhere after a few tough years of watching all our friends and siblings have families. Only our close family know of our situation although I'm sure our friends and work colleagues must wonder as no one ever asks anymore or makes the little "it must about time you started a family" comments. 

Anyhow I'm looking forward to chatting to you girls - I've followed your stories over the last few months and you have provided me with invaluable information, support and inspiration


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Ladies

Beautiful day again heading out for a walk shortly

Wanted to say Congrats to Shopping Queen on your  & Cate on the twinnies  

Welome AJ1978 like you said you learn so much on here and the craic is great too

Hi to everyone else


----------



## emak

Morning girls ,what a beautiful day it is .
Im feeling rough this morning ,i just cant handle the ole vino anymore BUT i wasnt puking        ,we had a ball last night , i cant believe i was out from 5pm got home around 1.30 ,not bad for an ole doll like me 
AJ1978 welcome to FF ,im sure you will get great support from all the gals on ere ,its scary making that first post but you have done it now ,so NO more lurking 
Andrea let us know how you get on about the drugs and buying them online compared with Origin prices ,i would do the same if there s a decent saving.
Yella enjoy your walk ,i would love to go out for one but aint fit for it today 
Ladyhex hope you enjoyed your   last night AND i hope you aint feeling like me today !!!
Sweetchilli have you managed to get out of your comfy new bed yet?   
Mollycat good luck with the scan tomorrow   that you have loads of follies.
Right im off to the shower chat later
Emma xx


----------



## Sue30

everyone!! 

 for everyone for all your well wishes and support over the last few days. Thanks - babypowder, babyrocks, ladyhex, squirrel, M777, andrea, apparition, Cate1976, LiaG, sweetchilli, emak, glitter, jomag, loopybud, debby and tearful- (sorry if I left anyone out)

DH and I are delighted - more than delighted - ET all set for Monday at 10am - won't find out till then how our 7 little ones are doing!  Cannot believe we are at this stage - honestly never thought we'd make it this far - it is such a relief Jomag to have frosties - that has already taken the pressure off as far as I am concerned! EC wasn't that bad (drugs are good  ) and it was over in a flash and I was home on the sofa before I knew it! Girls honestly - if I can cope with it, anyone can! Am so  nervous about getting them in again ... they are so precious .. just hope I can look after them!

Welcome - AJ1978 - we have similar probs to you so know what its like - but DH swimmers performed brilliantly on Fri in the right setting -   for your treatment which I hope starts very soon!

Andrea - we're at Origin and we paid about £550 for drugs - however I was on a different set up - I took metformin tablets and my injections where different - the nurse did say that drugs don't usually cost any more than £1000 if that helps - if you want a breakdown of what we paid just let me know!

Apparition - I read your post about DH!! It is so hard to know what they are thinking - have you read Zita West - she gave a good insight into how woman and men approach treatment differently - I found it very useful! ARe you in Belfast - I saw you asking about acupuncture - I go for reflexology from a girl who is an exmidwife - she use to be attached to Origin - then they ran out of office space and she has a treatment room on the upper newtownards road - she has been my lifesaver - she does reflexology for infertility but also works on your accupressure points without needles and a bit of lymphatic drainage - she also gives nutritional advice and advice on the DH's   Someone else had already mentioned Sharon Campbell - she gets a brilliant reputation!

Thanks again for all your   and support 

Sue XOX


----------



## Babypowder

Everyone and welcome AJ,

Well I received news lastnight that my cousins wife is pg, as you know a couple of weeks ago my other cousin announced she was on to her 3rd child , however I have to say I'm delighted, they are the nicest couple ever, they've been together forever and had some up and downs, they got married last year and this is the icing on the cake for all, I'm hoping that when they say everything happens in three's......that I'm the 3rd wheel in the scenario   , three cousins all pg.

Looks like another nice day today, going to take our puppy down to a photo competition at the pet store, know Im biased but she is soooooooooo cute, I think she'd win lol , shes my wee fur baby .

Hope you are all well, its good to see lots of movement with our , im back to work tomorrow and feel it will help pass the dr time.

Molly   for your scan.

Ladyhex and Emak, hope you's are dying with a hangover  OJ im just jealous, no   for me.

Anyways hope ya'll are well .


----------



## qnu

hey ho everyone
just popping in to say hi and hope everyone doing well. sorry for lack of personals i'm trying to catch up withwhat everyone is doing. i'm going for my scan tomorrow on my injections, hope everything goes to plan, meeting up with debby and dp, i'll pm you debby.
andrea and anyone else starting treatment privately, when i started my private last year, i couldn't make it down for my first blood tests in rfc and they told me not to worry go to my own clinic and get the nurse to do them and gave me the instructions. when we got our private scedule they had removed a £150 charge for blood tests cos i had it done at clinic nhs!!!! it was unintentional but still a 150 saving, just a thought for you ladies.
on the issue of the charge for drugs, we sourced our own cos my hubby is a pharmacist, and when we went to the rfc they weren't any dearer. i think there is some rule that they don't make any profit from them, i think.....
going to have a wee lie out in the sun now and a wee read
talk later 
love
nuala


----------



## lia.g

Another lovely day girlies     Hope it lasts!

Aj1978    Welcome, you'll get lots of support on here  

Debbie - good luck for scan tomorrow  

Babypowder - lovely news about your cousin.  Good luck to your wee fur baby in the comp  

Andrea - all the best for tomorrow  

Sue - hope e/t goes well  

Gnu - good luck for scan tomorrow as well  

Emma - glad you had a good night. I just can't handle drinking anymore. Have become such a lightweight


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone jope yous are all having a great weekend relaxing in sun.    

Andrea - My drugs cost £650 at origins which included suprefact, gonaf, trigger & cyclogest pess - the dearest part of it is the gonalf - for 1st timers they usually start on 200 dose or thereabouts but if youve been through before with not much response they will give you ahigher dose. 

Molly, gnu & debbie - good luck for your scans - step closer to your dreams

Emak - good to hear you had a good nite - hope heads recovered now

AJ1978 - welcome to FF - lots of great girls on here 

Sue - Good luck for Monday great chance at getting some good embies - just remember to relax and think positive thoughts

Not much going on here - I have emailed my consultant today to arrange 3 scan date - can't wait just want to know my wee embies are still ok - hard not to worry and had bad dream last nite - so trying to keep calm. No morning sickness just sore boobs - and can't fit into my jeans but I am not complaining.

Lgs - have you had any word on scan date yet? Ur only a few days behind me.

Good luck to all the sniffers & jabbers - ur doing a great job


----------



## andreaj81

evening all!

what another gorgeous day! i just love the sunshine! my vegetables have all grown loads over the last few days! my mum has started calling us 2 tom n barbara from the good life   

squirrel sounds like you were on the same drugs i'll be on n your price was much cheaper than anywhere i checked online!   happydays! saves all the hassle of organising them myself! m777 n emma when i get my quote i'll let ya know for def! 

sweetchiili have you managed to make it outta bed yet?    

lia thanks honey! you well?

bp how did you get on at the doggy comp? i bet it was good fun. i love dogs so much. would love another pup but dh said not for a while yet   we've only just got suzie 2 calm down! lol

sue good luck for et 2moro

aj1978   welcome to the mad house! lol

hi to everyone else hope you are all well  

right thats me checking out. be back on tues high on drugs! lol dh is off all week so he can look after me   spk soon xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Afternoon everyone 

Wecome AJ1978  hoping it wont be long till you start you tx hun   we have great craic on here , you will find it really helps to chat 

Emak .... just out of bed there now oh it is so comfy     
Glad to here you had a good night out hun do you have a bad hangover ?

Ladyhex... how was your night out have you a serious hangover as well ??

ANDREA.... Goodluck for tomorrow hun , will be thinking about you !!

Babypowder .... I still cannot get used to hearing that everyone is getting preg all my friends and family are to , its really hard 
sure i went to bangor for the day last week , and it seemed there was nothing but babies , prams and teenagers all walking about with there bumps hanging out  Dh says he has never seen so many !

SUE .... Good luck for mon hun hope you get alot of bood wee embies   

Legs and Souirrel ..... hope yous are keeping ok 

everyone going for scans GOODLUCK hope all goes well   

Hi to everyone else got to go food here


----------



## Babypowder

Evening 

Well OMG, took my wee fur baby to get photographed, she sat well and posed , you view pics next week and can buy them and also find out who's 1st, 2nd, 3rd.  But while we were waiting(there was quite a long que) we were beside a boxer, me wee puppy went over to say hello, and it grabed her lifted her off the ground and then pinned her down  , I swear I thought she'd been eaten 

The owner said, oh she's only given out a warning, she wouldn't have bitten your pup, I was like right count to 10, smile, I was raging , my wee pups only 9mnths and is still learning. waht if that had been a child going over to see her dog.

Anyway, hope my wain wins .

Right im off to watch come dine with me   to all.


----------



## Ladyhex

Well girls    the drink was going down a treat last night 
head wasnt to bad this morning   after getting DD of to church, i went back to bed  

Me, DD and DH went to see Finding Nemo .... it was brilliant   we were sitting in the second row 
Emak ....glad you didnt suffer to much today   do you find you eat more after a night of drinking  

 AJ1978 the girls are great here and the craic is even better    .....the support you get here is fantastic

sweetchilli  did your mattress come with this lol    

Sue ~ good luck for tomorrow

Qnu & debbie ~ good luck for tomorow too
Babypowder ~ they say it happens in three's

hello to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

hope you all have been enjoying the sun

Ladyhex, where did you get photo of my Hubbie? 

Welcome Aj1978, everyone is great here, you will get loads of support...
Sue, good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you, have a good nights sleep   for tomor
Babypowder, hopefully you will be the 3rd cousin...  
Gnu, good luck with scan tomor
Mollycat & debbies & andrea all the best tomorrow   
squirrel hope your able to get 3rd scan orgaised...
Emak and ladyhex sounds like you both had a great night...

to everyone else a big hello and hope your all keeping welll

hugs M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Lady hex      woooooooooohohohoho hes nice , but mines nicer there is not much diffence apart from the beer belly      still you wouldnt kick him out of bed would ya !!!!!!!


----------



## mollycat

hiya all....

sorry aint got time for personals, but thank you all so much for all your well wishes for tomorrow!
it means so much to me xx

have a good night all  

debby xoxo


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone, just a quick hello.

Debbie good luck to-morrow, another   passed.  Good luck everyone else up to-morrow too.

Sue - I hope ur e/t goes well - start   for a  

Emak - how's the hang over now?

Hope everyone else is ok - off to bed - early rise for work


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder ~ i would have give the owner a good piece of my mind    how was your wee pup after ? 
Molly777 ~    

sweetchilli ~ Hell no way    
Sue, Mollycat & Qnu      for today 


What another lovely day    that this isnt our summer    

 to everybody else


----------



## jellybaba

Good afternoon ladies! I was womdering if any of you would be willing to post your tx schedule? I have been reading how you are all getting on and was wondering about the finer details ie when you start the injections is it one a day and how long do you have to do them for?
We are no 61 on the waiting lsit for ivf and  I am really dreading the thoughts of having to inject myself, DH wont be much use either..

Anyhoo any info would be gratefully appreciated

Jelly b


----------



## Babypowder

Everyone

Well its going to be a busy day for news, with all the appointments   they all went well  and looking forward to hearing how you all got on.

Ahh that pic of the boy in bed was a geg , DP was sitting beside me when I srcolled down his eyes near fell out , he said who sent that, thought this was for IF, I said yes but we need to keep our humour .

Jellybaba, I know what you mean about wanting to know, I was the same, you think if your armed with the info you'll be prepared, Cate sent me some details about the letter of offer and pre-tx.

To write out the shedule prob wouldn't make sense, I had it in my head it would look like a flow chart , but its basically a couple of pages of info that you follow,

Your letter of offer will arrive
Then your appoint for Bloods for both of you, this is for HIV/AIDS, HEPATITIS B,C. (takes about 15mins plus your waiting time)
Depending on the above results will determine if you get tx, if you test Positive tx is cancelled.(only contacted if pos+)
Though the nurse told me not to panic as It is Rare to test pos+.
Shedule will arrive with your date for pre-tx appointment.(takes around 14 days, you think its never comming )
Turn up for that and the nurse goes through everything to do with the drugs and explains everything(takes around an hr)
Collect Drugs if they don't get you to do this earlier, go home armed with drugs and a mind of info 

Start tx, There will be a date printed to start, sprays are 4times a day, the nuse will give the times usually
Can't say how long you'll DR for, nurse will tell you
During this time you will have your period-for hopefully the last time for 10mnths 
Your given a date to contact nusre by if your period goes AWOL
Injections start, but again this is where it is difficult to explain with times and dates
Injections are once a day for usually 11 days
Your spray continues as normal
Day 6 of injections you get your 1st scan
Day 10 final scan
This is when they will confirm your booster injection, and final dates and times for ec
When your shedule arrives you wil have a date penned in for ec so you get an idea of the timescale.
After that pass, I haven't got that far      I do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jellybaba

thank you for this baby powder, it is a great help. Are you dreading doing the injections? I've heard some people get to sniff instead were you offered that?


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 
When DR you can sniff or use injections, generally you will sniff, you need to have a good reasoning behind needing injections as they are not actually offered, you need to request them and need a GP's letter sometimes aswell........so prepare to sniff .

You Inject for Stimming, theres no way round this, you have to do this part, but thankfully the injections are actually pens, like a diabetic would use, its still a big step, but its more a case of clicking the pen rather than a full injection.

Origins the private clinic uses different things eg. tablets for DR and injections sometimes rather than the  pens, but if your with the RFC on the good ole NHS rest assured you'll not have these.

I was worried about the injecting, but once I saw what it was, I though well there's wee kids out there with Diabeties that use those pens daily, so i'll have to get a grip  also its very much one step at a time when you start, I don't think about the next step till im there, there's no point, I know i'll be pooping myself doing the injections and will have to have DP with me evertime to hold me down, but hey it'll be over in a flash  .


----------



## Babypowder

You'll be fine Jelly honestly, I was up to 90 when I was waiting, all the horror stories etc, I went for my bloods and came home and vomited for about 2hrs, my nerves had me so bad, its the unknown that scares you, but once its all explained and you start sniffing, things just go on as normal, work, homelife, you somehow manage to cope, no one in my work knows a thing and its staying that way, you become able to put a show on for the people who need it and yet you are still preparing yourself and your body for the times ahead, honestly we're women, we can do anything    .


----------



## Babyrocks

Debby,good luck tomorrow. Have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollycat

girlies

well had my scan this morning ( done by that gorgeous tall dark and handsome doctor   ) he said everything is coming alone fine and met qnu... great to have someone to talk to in the waiting room ( rather than all picture no sound! )  
well thats me now back injecting till my next scan Monday!

sue... hope all went well with ET, how many did you get transfered?   of you in your  

Babypowder... wow your great at explaining things, if id have tryed writing that stuff out it would of looked like double dutch  
thanks for asking bout me too x

Babyrock, ladyhex, loopybud, molly777, emak, lia, squirrel, ... thanks so much for the well wishes, glad im doing good hehe....x

jellababa.. im will Babypower with taking one step at a time, it can be an over load of information if your worry about it too much. good luck x

thanks all for your support, where would i be without you all    

babypowder, babyrocks, ladyhex, squirrel, sue30, molly777, andrea, apparition, Cate1976, Lia, sweetchilli, emak, glitter, jomag, loopy, loopybud, tearful, lgs, aj1978,yellazippy,                

huggies Debby xoxox


----------



## Sue30

Morning girls - well  am officially on   - have 2 little embies on board - or in my oven as i told my husband (who looked at me like i had twenty heads!!!!) SET not an issue as we didn't have any Grade 1's - so a 7 cell grade 2 and a 7 cell grade 2/3 transferred this morning!! Not really sure if this is good or not  .... anyone any advice

Debby - great news everything going well  - nothing like injecting a bit of hollywood into a visit to the RFC ..  So you have another week of injections?

BP - I would watch yourself or the RFC will be employing you to provide treatment information   .. umm .. wonder if you would get a free cycle   ... very well put!!  And your wee puppy .... that boxer ..   Can't wait to here all about first place ....!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope she gets a rossette ..!!

Qnu - how'd you get on?

Jellababa - I was petrified about the injections - not getting them - but administering them - however, my DH really stepped up to the mark and sorted them out for me - really took me by surprise as I thought he would run a mile too!  I never gave one to myself - always got someone else to do it and that worked for me! 

Ladyhex - you are sooo naughty - well sweetchilli ... spill the beans .... 

Once again - thanks for all the good wishes  - just have to   for a miricle over the next 14 days!

Sue X0X


----------



## Cate1976

Sue30: Congrats on being PUPO. Hope you get BFP

Debby: Glad your scan went well. I had to go for the first scan during stimming on my own as DH wasn't well.

Emak & Ladyhex: Hope you've recovered from your nights out.

AJ1978: Welcome to Ff, hope you find it as supportive as I have. We have some craic on here as well as supporting each other through tough times.

Babypowder: I found pg and birth announcements hard as well. Hopefully you'll be the next in your family to announce BFP.

Jellybaba: here's my schedule from letter of offer up to EC.
Letter of offer arrived 3rd october 08, dated 1st october.
Appointment for blood tests came with letter of offer and they were on 16th october.
AF came 20th october and I posted AF form off and schedule arrived 28th october.
Pre tx appointment 7th November and allow 1.5 hours for it to be safe.
9th November, started d/r.
26th November, started stimms.
1st and 5th december, scans, scan on 1st was scheduled for 30th November but no way of getting up on a Sunday.
8th December, EC, got 27 eggs so freeze all of embies.
I have to say that d/r time can vary, I know some on here are d/r for 6 weeks.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jomag

Sue - congratulations on your two 7 cellers! That is very good!!  Mine went back at only 2 cell grade 2 so take comfort.  Ok, so mine failed  , but the doc still thought they were worth putting back, so you are definitely ahead of the game.  It's exciting being PUPO isnt it.  Enjoy and try not to stress too much.

Mollycat - think I know that doc you're talking about.  Yum yum!  Although don't think DH appreciated him doing the scan on me   

Hi to everyone else.  Just want to get home and enjoy the sunshine.  It looks gorgeous out there!

Jo


----------



## mollycat

girlies....

sue.... two wee emmies...thats fantastic...                  for your   hope we get more good news of a   soon

 jomag... hes would make you blush for sure  ... well you gotta have some perks after all we go threw  

    to you all x


----------



## emak

Sue congrats on being PUPO hope the   flies in for you.
Debby glad all went well with the scan ,i think i know the dishy doctor you are on about     I seen him at the RFC but im glad he wasnt near me "down" there ,i would have been sooooo   Stupid i know 
Hope the rest of yous ladies that are sniffing and jabbing are keeping well and more importantly keeping sane  .
My work is going grand doing 9-3 this week (long enough) ,im just so tried suppose its gonna take a wee while to get used to the early starts again.....i know 9am isnt that early is it  I used to start at 7am in my last job so i suppose a 9am start is a bit like a lie in ,but doesnt feel like it after being off for so long.I just want to get settled and into a routien ASAP.
I must go and get myself ready im re joining weight watchers    ,i think im in for one hell nof a shock when i get on the scales ,but needs must as they say.
Hope to get back on ere later to catch up with all todays gossip 
Emma xx


----------



## lgs30

lol at the nice doctor is he the tall one shiney teeth an looks like barack obamma the american pres well he done my e/c an e/t totally love the guy so so lovely sue congrats on bein pupo its were the fun starts good luck to every 1 else


me feelin like crap so sick but it comes wit the job


----------



## Cate1976

lgs: Have heard that the travel sickness bands sometimes work for morning sickness. I've not had any signs of it yet.


----------



## lgs30

its mad i kind of lost it there form tuesday till yest but there you go havin loads of cramps but it seems normal enough


----------



## Babyrocks

They didn't wrok for me I'm afraid. Made no difference at all


----------



## Babypowder

Molly glad your scan went well,  

Sue       congrats on being pupo 

Whats this about Dr Mcdreamy  i've never seen him , jez hope he doesn't scan me I'd be mortified, probably do something stupid, like front hole so happy with scan-back hole blow him kisses  

In other words fart .

Just on my break fom my first day back to work, I tell nothing changes , nose to the grindstone til my 2ww.

lgs hope your feeling better soon.

      to all. BP


----------



## lmk

all...  
I got my referal away to origins. i still haven't had a letter re my tx not working. rang rfc they have received my note of my bfn but they have a back log, so hopefully will have word this week.  heres hopin really want to get the ball rolling again.  had a very quiet weekend, tried to be good and eat healthy, no alcohol and walked the beach. weather is fab long may it last.

debby so glad all went well today with dr mmmm...  i had him for my both scans, i did get into a fluster!!!
sue congrats on being PUPO... hope   flies for you   
aj1978 welcome, ff really helps you through all stages  
emak  how did the  go at ww?? glad you had a fab weekend   as for me i was tee total.... i'm a lightweight now!!
loopybud hows you? glad you enjoyed the weekend bbq's choccy etc.... i was counting points!!!!
lgs30, galaxy girl, emak, crazy cate, cate1976 liag, babyrocks, babypowder, chelle27,shaz, plusone, sue30, bump14, yellazippy,  glitter girl, jelly baba, aj1978, ladyhex,loopybud,mollycat,sweetchilli,andreaj81,sunbeam,betty77,jomag,molly777,loopyone.... really sorry if i forgot any1.......thought i done really well!!!!
     
away for a walk on the beach catch up later lisa xxx


----------



## AJ1978

Hello Everyone  

Thanks for making me so welcome.

Just popped on for a quick catch-up - This is one busy place. Yous are great craic and gave me a much needed laugh today.

Best of luck Sue on your 2 embies - Hope they are snuggling in for the next 9 months.

Babypowder - Thanks for all the info on the scheduling - It's something I was wondering about too. Hope your wee pup is ok. I have one too and I know how it is, you get so protective over them.

Anyway, it's been a long day for me - 1st day back at work after a week off for Easter. It's as if I was never away. It's something I was thinking about - Do most people take the 2ww off work or just carry on as normal. It's hard to know what would be for the best - I wouldn't want anyone at work to know but wonder if you can just function normally or is your head all over the place.

Thanks again to everyone - I'll get to know all the names soon 

AJ


----------



## jellybaba

Hey girls thanks for psoting the details of your schedules, makes interesting reading and gives me an insight as to what to expect.

AND what are you's like - Dr McDreammy!!! I think I know who you are talking about his name is Shola and he used to work in Lagan Valley gyne, he was lovely when I attended there before being referred to RFC he even said to me that he would "see me around" at RFC once I got my refferral, haven't bumped into him yet but sounds like he might end up doing some of the scans  etc once tx starts.

P.s where has the sun gone??

Jelly b


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

How is everyone, so annoyed yseterday got home and my laptop isn't working, so I was dying to hear how you all got on with your app, so had to wait till I got in to work to check it out...
Mollycat, really glad all when well for you yesterday, only a week left will fly by....  
I know the doc your talking about he is really cute...
babypowder, everything you said was so true, i couldn't have even tried to write that all out... How are you keeping?
Sus, that brillant, hope the next 2wks fly by.. 
Jellababa, best of luck with treatment....
Igs, hope your feeling better to day hun..
Emak, I'm sure its hard been back to work after been off, its not easy when everything is just the same in work and you have to pretend everything is just the same with you... its really tough...  
Imk hope you get word soon about tx

Hello to everyone else hope your all keeping really well thinking of you all and hoping that will get computer fixed this evening really missed it last night

I'm off to Origins at 1.30 to collect my medication.... so first injection on dr tomor...  

have a good day girls
Hugs M777


----------



## Sue30

MORNING!

Ohhhh .. its so good to be off work ...   - AJ1978 - I have taken the next 3 weeks off work - this one EC & ET (they don't need to know my EC was last weeK) and the following 2 for the 2WW! I found over the last few weeks in work I was like a demon - my poor wee head can only cope with this at the mo!

Molly777 - good lucjk at Origin today - let us know how you get on ...  

I have SO missed out on Dr McDreamy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - dishy doctor I think would put me off my thoughts completely - especially when he was having a look under the bonnet ...   

Lmk - hope you get an appointment with Origin soon - at least when you know when  it is you can relax abit 

Emak - good luck with WW  - did you go before? I lost a stone and a half about 5 years ago and kept at least a stone off until now - I feel I have put at least a stone over the past 3 weeks and no doubt only more is going to go on over the next 2 weeks!!!  Hows work been this week?

Lgs & babyrocks - hows the morning sickness  or is it all day?

JOmag - thanks for the encouragement re my two little embies!! I have a sore back this morning due to lying with my legs up for most of the day yesterday .... ahhhhh!

Hey BP - back hole kisses ...   - you are so rude     Hows work being back to work been for you too?

Debbie - at least theres another day down ..... roll on EC ...  

Hey everyone else ....  

Sue XOX


----------



## lgs30

well ladies how are you all am still feelin like crap an yeah sue30 its all day to about 8 at nite but the one thing i have notice iv awful dry skin not sure why am like a snake not sleepin to well but il hack it for the next 8 months if god blesses me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

Sue30, being off work is bliss, though slighty nerve wrecking for you    

Molly777, good luck at Origin today, you'll feel like a junkie walking out with all those meds  

Debbie ec on its way   

No worries girls bout the shedule info, DP says im very good at making lists , If I want him to do something he'll say 'sure do me a wee list' 
Ment to update aswell, he ended up NOT going to Scotland , he reached the decision all by himself . Hey theres always next year.

FFIL also got home from Hospital, and is progressing well, seems to be turning around quickley. 
My friends wee boy, wont be having the shunt put in his brain at the min, he will continue to go everymonth to have his head measured and scanned, they want him to be over 1yr before they decide again, so another 6mnth at least-all that from meningitis. 
And my mums friend who had her breast removed is now being cared for at home by the distric nurses and family, no further results 
there yet 

Emak how was WW?
I went a couple of yrs ago-definatley works, well if you stop eating unlike me   

Hi to everyone else, looks like another good day, right off for a cuppa.


----------



## Ladyhex

sue ~ its great being off work    fingers crossed when you go back you will be  

Babypowder ~ wee lists are great    back hole kiss       I cant wait to see this Dr McDreamy    what are we not like (keeps us going )
Molly777 ~ good luck for today   

Emak ~ how did you get on last night at weight in ?  
Lgs30 ~      my cousin had morning sickness ( only at night time) or should i say night sickness lol she said it was totally S**T

AJ1978 ~ we can all talk on here lol   
jellybaba ~ are summer is officially over lol so not fair lmao   

Lmk ~  thats great news hopefully you wont have to wait to long for appointment  
Babyrocks ~    morning sickness    


Hello to everybody out there lurking    
Hi Jomog Mollycat , crazykate, cate , galaxy girl, , crazy cate, cate1976 liag, chelle27,shaz, plusone, bump14, yellazippy,  glitter girl ,loopybud,mollycat,sweetchilli,andreaj81,sunbeam,betty77, hope i didnt miss anybody out


----------



## apparition

Hi all

Thanks for the acupuncture advise - will ring them and discuss - would like DH to try it too.

sorry for the quiet but I haven't stopped since Friday after work.

Saturday was the Stitching show with Dad which was great then shopping with Mum.
Sunday - ahh glorious Sunday - what a day. Have all my fencing and two sheds to paint before TX so couldn't pass up a day like that or Monday morning before work. Well sheds done and look great - fencing left to do. Also dinner with inlaws and visited old friends with a new baby.

DH (all lovey dovey as ever now - thanks so much for all your  )
He finally finished replacing all the house doors (only taken a year) but trying to get all the left over wood and tools back out to the shed is proving a trial. Want the house all nice and uncluttered looking so I can relax knowing it is all done. Have all the door frames to gloss paint and a couple of rooms need a full repaint. Don't think it would be a good idea to do this if we get lucky so trying to get it done now.

Got to fit it in inbetwee the fortnightly camping.

Just leaves me lunch times and the odd evening to catch up with you all.

So much has happened.
POSITIVE ENERGY to you Sue and the weee embies  
Sweetchilli - great you got a diagnosis. We were correctly diagnosed at the start but then they changed their minds and we found out they were right all the time. Could have bypassed all the clomid rubbish and fastracked to IVF if everyone had been on the ball. 
AJ1978 - big welcome sounds like you are in the same boat as me - hoping for ICSI in June/July.
Great to see the schedules - get an idea what to expect.

love to all - will catch up on the personals during the week.

Apps


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  I was justing reading Sue's post about lying with the legs up most of yesterday?  What's everyone's take on this - do u think it makes any difference?  I would definately do it if I thought it'd help.  Hasn't to-day turned lovely - it was raining this morning when I started work (at 6am!!).  

Sue I hope ur 2ww flies in, and you get a positive result

LGS and Babyrocks hope ur morning sickness eases

Hi Imak, Emak, Apparition, Ladyhex, Babypowder, Loopyone, Mollycat, Molly 777, AJS, Jomag, Sweetchilli and everyone else out there


----------



## lmk

hi all just a quickie before i go for my walk.....  got my appointment through rfc for 11 may for my follow up appointment.  It's with dr boyle any info on him/her, my cons is dr williamson! what happens at this meeting? any useful questions tips to ask hopefully they will tell me what happens next and hopefully get the ball rolling again asap.

catch up later girlies   lmk xx


----------



## lgs30

girls my liver function is a tiny bit high doctor said nothing to worry about hormons


----------



## Ladyhex

loopyone~are you planning on taking 2WW off ?


----------



## Ladyhex

i think i will take off too ...just as you said " what ifs and regrets " if you didnt give it a fair go


----------



## Ladyhex

This is our first TX so don't really know what to expect


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

How is everyone, still no computer at home still so annoyed... I'm a addict to FF
Hope will get sorted soon....

Imk, thats brillant you got appointment... sorry I don't know Dr Boyle, Well with me the just chatted over what had happened in the last treatment and how i was feeling and where we go form there... I hope you get started soon again its hard just hanging about not knowing 
Apparition, you have certainly been very busy... glad you and hubbie are all lovey dovey agian 
Sue30, enjoy been off, I don't know what I'm doing yet, i'm taking the wk of ec and tr off but not sure about rest... i think i would crack up if I had too much time to myself and I haven't told any of my family her friends (except my best friend)  that I have started this time and I really don't want to tell them either, its more pressure when all your family and friends know and are asking all the time... and I know its because they love you etc... but its make it harder... ok i'm rambling  here sorry sue... so enjoy your time off... and maybe closer to time i will take it off too...   
Babypowder, glad to hear fil is doing better, that wee boy he really is having a tough time....wee pet..
and hope you mum friend is ok , my mum best freind has cancer too....

girls have to go here everyone coming in... had my first sniff this morning, changed to spray was to be on injection.... hope your all well.... sorry have to rush

hugs M777


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi girls - hows everyone keepin havn't been on in a few days and boy is there alot to catch up on.

Just a few now tho'

Molly777 - I didn't tell any of my family this time at all - the amount of lies and covering up I had to do was horrendous but fun at the same time - I found it way less stressful this time and it worked so the only advice I can give anyone is - no stress, relax dont worry about housework etc, listen to some relaxation cd's, put your legs up in the back of the car and take it easy for 2 days after - I didn't do any of this last time and I was all over the place.

Lgs - I take you've been to own doc - ow did u get on - have u any word on scan yet - mines on Monday at RFC.  Hope ur coping with sickness - I'm not too bad just really hungry at night and my skin has got really dry too no amount of exfoliation or moisturiser seems to work.

Babyrocks - how u keepin?

AJ- I just took off EC day and then 4 days incl ET day - so I had from Thur to foll Tues off work - It really started to do my head in sitting waiting for something to happen - obviously wasn't much use at work either but passed the time quicker.

Hope everyone else is doing ok with sniffs & jabs - will catch up were yous all r l8r.

xxPip


----------



## Babypowder

Afternoon girls, sorry this is going to be a post about me but need   , basically my mum has been like the Belfast Telegraph re:my tx, shes told my aunts and uncles, all her friends, then lastnight she told my wee 10yr old niece, that I was having medicine to have a baby, why tell a child? I just don't know, I asked her not to tell anyone, everytime I hear someone else knows my blood starts to boil , cause I think its not her place to tell, but above all its putting pressure on me-I feel like everyone is waiting to see if tx works,
DP is raging, he says we haven't even included our friends, so what gives her the right to tell whoever she wants, naturally we're trying to be cautious, but she doesn't see the big deal, I have to admit part of me is embarrassed about having to have tx, as the problem is with me, so therefore I don't like people knowing, wondering, supposing, judging, as all you girls know until you've walked this road, you just will never understand.

Any ideas about mother? apart from bounding and gagging  TBH I haven't spoken today,think I'll hit the roof f I do.

Thanx FF


----------



## apparition

Hi Babypowder
ahh! thats awful. Had you discussed how much you wanted others to know? Has she gone back on something agreed?
I didn't realise until talking to my Dad that our parents feel the pain of IF too and maybe she needed to share some of her feelings (the 10 year old might just be a little much).

However it has happened, you need to rescue it as you feel best.  Do you see these people regularly and likely to have them ask you about your treatment?
Maybe you need to lay ground rules with your Mum and have her pass them onto family members - this is your treatment and you need to feel comfortable about it.
I am still working through how much I want my family and friends to know - all know im getting IVF soon but when it starts I'm not sure who should get what level of detail or if I will appoint someone to feed out info to save those embarrasing tearful moments I get.

I have thought that I will say to people it is coming up and they will know how it went when I can tell them - that I would appreciate people asking me how I am generally and to be a listening ear during TX but not to dig to deep as it hurts.

Hold in there - people care and you might find a great rock who hasn't appeared before maybe a IF buddy you didn't know about. If you are close to your Mum hold onto that - now is not a time to fall out.

Hope this helps
Apps


----------



## apparition

Hi all
just a wee message to say I've changed my 'avatar'.

No longer the superhero girl 'apparition' or phantom girl although I'll keeo the name.

Love affair with Ellie my motorhome has grown - she's my baby substitute and my rather large playhouse on wheels so thought it much more appropriate.

Trying to find a nice photo of her for you all to see and will use that.

Sorry Babypowder - did not see all your message when I replied - hold in there!  
BUT don't be EVER embarrased - life has dumped this on us for some unknown reason and there are millions out there too. We have done no crime and are people beyond our reproductive capacity although it doesn't feel like it sometimes I know. 

Check in on you later but I'm going to be late out from lunch.

Apps


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx apps , don't know what i'll do about it, I had said to her that Id wish she'd stop saying to people, but suppose I never set ground rules as such , I know im not doing anything today, im too tired after working from 7 this morn, Ahh mothers . Will have a think and decide what im going to say to her, not that as you said, its too late as they already know, but im thinking, damage control.

PS im soo jealous of your camper van, id love one , how did you get that pic?


----------



## molly777

Hi

Squirrel, thanks for your tips, and about lying to people I have become the professional at it... just last 2 times i told a few people and like babypowder it spread through the whole family and it is really hard when people are asking hows the treament going... good luck with scan   
Babypowder, I really feel for you, and I guess your mum most be very excited for you and just can't help herself either, did you say to her before hand not to tell anyone? maybe if you had a wee chat with her now  
its definately not a easy one and you don't want to upset your mum too much either

hugs M777


----------



## molly777

apps love the new pic...


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there ladies

sorry i havent been around for a while ! lots of time off over my birthday and easter saw to that !

little up date from me.. just waiting on AF's arrival  so i can start my jabs for round 2 of iui  ! started spray on cd21.. its now cd 38 and still no AF.. so if anyone wants to through AF vibes at me.. feel free to do so as im fed up waiting for her !  

any word from galaxy girl and how she is doing?


----------



## KITTY1231

hi everyone  sorry i havent been online for a while i had my sis in law her hubby and my 2year old beautiful neice staying with me all weekend so couldnt get a chance to get online  got a phone call from the rfc yesterday they were doiung up my treatment plan and realise two months down the line that the blood we got done in feb are not all back they didnt do the hiv test and we had to beg our gp to do it this morning as my day 21 is next sat  can they refuse us treatment if the hiv test is not back in time even though it was their mistake we have an appointment on wednesday to clooect out drugs and out pre tx apoointment


----------



## molly777

kitty hopefully you will have the results back by the wkend, I don't think the will take any longer then a wk to get them back... I won't worry I think you will be fine...  

hugs M777


----------



## galaxy girl

kitty - we got ours done at GP and were back in 5 days - that's with lab at Craigavon. So hope all will be OK for you. 

Well - Hi BJP!! I'll do an AF dance for you          

So the Royal phoned - they are too fully booked to start me now - i would have to d reg for 10 weeks. So I now have to phone in with May's period. Am gutted. Whats to stop them from saying in May that they are too full again as May's AF won't be till the end of May? I don't want to d reg for so long - but I want to get started. This means I have no idea really when treatment will start or when EC or ET will be - which means the whole summer is on hold and the holiday we were booking for the end of August is out the window - and can't go earlier in the summer in case we have to go for appts. Got to love the NHS.


----------



## Cate1976

galaxy girl:  I'd ring and say that May's AF isn't due till end of may and what is the likelihood of you starting on that cycle.  If you tell them when May AF is due, they might be able to give indication as to when EC/ET would be.  That might help you to plan your holiday for end August or plan it to be during d/r.


----------



## galaxy girl

I did ask that Cate - they said they had sent out for only 10 for May so should be all right?Also she said she hadn't the first clue when EC or ET would be - suppose it depends on availability at the time. Even a rough idea would have been great - but no go.


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls

just a quick note from me to let you know im home! they had initially thought i would get home on mon pm post op but my minor op turned out to be major n i had to stay longer, they found a lot more than expected and had to do quite a bit of work. plus i couldn't pass urine until last nite so they kept having to catheterise me. i feel like i've been hit by a truck n very spaced out by the drugs. what was supposed to be a 2 week recovery is now 4-6wks. but at least they took it a lot of the endo away to give tx a better chance.

sorry i haven't the energy to read thru the last few days but hope your all well


----------



## Mandyx

Hi 

Havent been on in a long time so much to catch up on!!!!!

Andrea - Hope you have a speedy recovery and remember to take it easy and make sure DH pampers you  

BP - Mums can be a nightmare, when I had ectopic pregnancy mine decided to tell everyone (I had my hairdresser phoning me at home). I got so upset because I had told her I didnt want anyone to know because I wasnt dealing with it very well. My DH was climbing the walls but I wouldnt let him say anything as she had just finished chemo. As you can tell it still annoys me but having a huge fight with her would annoy me more and she is making up for it now by being so supportive through IVF.

Emak - The beechhill was lovely. All we did was eat and sleep with the occasional walk thrown in for good measure. Its the ideal location for a wedding!!

Hope everyone else is okay and staying sane where ever you are on this rollercoaster!!!!!

Amandaxx


----------



## Babypowder

evening,

Andrea glad your home, sorry your in pain, I can totally sympathise, my lap was a similar story, though I managed to dribble so no catheter, told them , they should have put it in when I was out cold, 'hit by a truck' yip remember that, just take it easy, I slept with a pillow under my legs as I couldn't bare my legs out straight, though my stitches would pop , a bath helps to ease you if your not too drugged up .

Galaxy      RFC, maybe the 'Wonderful' Health Minister, should take a look at the mess he's left behind, fs thats awful, you have to wait, i'd be wanting blood   to you, its just not fair.

Kitty, again     RFC, can't believe what they did, glad your GP helped you out and hopefully they get the results to you asap.  .

Hi to everyone else,

Sue   .

Cate, how's the twinnies 

Molly777, Mollycate, glitter, emak, tearful, loopybud, jomag, looypone, appletree, ladyhex, bjp, apps, squirrel, lgs30, shaz. betty, Imk, babyrocks and AJ, extra special hug to anyone I've forgotten  .

And lastly for you BJP........          .


----------



## KITTY1231

well its over and done with now but its their mistake and i hope to god that we dont pay for it i am really panicing now and all i have done the past two weeks is eat i eat when i am nervous 

hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the good couple of days we have i am looking forward to tomorrow night 11 girls on the loose at pink in belfast cant wait


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Galaxy     RFC, maybe the 'Wonderful' Health Minister, should take a look at the mess he's left behind, fs thats awful, you have to wait, i'd be wanting blood   to you, its just not fair.


Girls, Im wondering if S.D from INUK is aware of whats going on at RFC, I might give her a ring later, worth a try anyway?? I really think it's totally unacceptable


----------



## Cate1976

to all who've had tx delayed due to  RFC. I know if it was me I'd be      and  as well. Contacting SD is good as she might be able to find out more info than what RFC are giving people on the phone.

Babypowder: Brooke and Rio are fine thanks. Have 7 weeks scan tomorrow and hoping that'll be the last time I'm at RFC. Still waiting for letter to come with details of booking in appointment.


----------



## Babypowder

Would be worth a try, maybe help the girls that are being and going to be postponed feel at least someone's looking into it, I always feel bad as the RFC are my hopes of a baby, but I also feel for my FF as I was round the bend waiting and don't know how Id cope if I got told It was going to be another month.


----------



## Babypowder

aww Cate thats great, can't wait to hear about Brooke and Rio, good luck for tomorrow and hope you get some good scan pics .


----------



## Cate1976

Hoping pics tomorrow will be good enough to use one for my Avatar (sp?).


----------



## emak

OMG Galaxy and Kitty thats   awful whats happening to yous two girls ,i would be raging myself ,you get yourself all geared up to start tx then all this [email protected]     
Kitty enjoy Pink ,im so jealous would have love to have seen her ,i hear she puts on a great show.
BP how you managing on the spray ? My Mum is the same as yours ....she was even telling people that she had only just met   I think im gonna have to a word before we have round 2 cause ALL my family knew what was going on ,if im honest i think that my MIL was blabbing too 
Loopy sorry to hear about your headaches ,hope they go away soon ,this might be the side effect you are gonna have ,think i would rather have insomina ,poor Loopy   
Mandy glad you enjoyed the Beechhill ,did you have your meals there too Yummy  
Sue how are you coping on the 2ww ,are u off work?
Mollycat hows the jabbing going?
Andrea ,you take it easy mrs ,you have had a GA so that alone leaves you feeling wuzzie never mind all the discomfort you are in ......i feel your pain !!
Lisa good to see that you have got your review ,its 2 days before me ,so you can fill me in  have you had any word back from Origin yet?
Things going grand in work and thankfully its all starting to come back to me BUT im knackered     have been going to bed at 10  Nothing much else to report ....its all work and no play   Hope all yous ladies are keeping well.Catch up later.
Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

lol emak I go to bed at 10pm anyway even if imnot working . Spray going ok, a couple of headaches and unfortunatley Night sweats-yuk poor DP  , im not one of these sleep naked girls, or little slips, im a full teddy bear jammies, tho I've had to shed some clothes now, so I glow rather than sweat .

Spoke to my mum earlier, it was tense, I was dry and get the impression that she knows she has now just gone too far, niether of us said anything but the atmosphere probably said it all, I wont be too hard on her but she does need to understand.

Hope your well


----------



## Mamabud

Hi, how's everyone this evening.  BP i hope u get sorted with ur Mum, I don't think that anyone realises who personal if is.  Good luck to-morrow with ur scan Cate.  Hi to everyone else, just saying hello, as I'm very tired and off for an early night.  Only 8 days untill injections - roll on next Friday!


----------



## apparition

Hi 
late night surfing after loosing out on ebay.
How is everyone - specially Babypowder?

Good luck tomorrow cate.

Ref the RFC - I'm a bit worried   - Kitty & Galaxy are your sessions private or NHS (hope it's not rude to ask)  
Only I'm waiting for my first ICSI and was told that they would make 'first contact' late April early May and I've been trying to work out the possible schedule. Hate the thought of delays or worse getting messed about - need less stress!

Hope you guys get things sorted - heard not taking no for an answer is the best way to deal with them.

Anyone fancy joining in on a fertility book club - swap info and recommendations?

Night night Apps


----------



## galaxy girl

I'm NHS and yeah - a Fertility book club sounds great! I found ZITA wests guide to getting preg good - have a few other books up the stairs - will have a look and let you know the titles.

GG - yeah good idea - I MIGHT E MAIL sharon now


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

How are ye all? computer still not working at home... suffering from FF withdrawl systoms at home...

Galaxy girls that   10 wks on dr!!!!!.... TX is hard enough, thats dragging out the treatment for over 3 months that really annoys me... all the did at the royal was got as many as the could started and have everyone on longer that normal dr, just so there books look good... annoys me 
Anyway Galaxy i hope you get something sorted soon...    and   for you
Andrea, you take it easy and hopefully you'll be feeling lots better soon, hope your getting plenty of TLC from DH
Glitter girl, thats a brillant idea, maybe SD isn't aware, but good on you hope you get chatting to someone that can make a difference...
Kitty, enjoy pink and hopefully your not worrying to much about getting the results back in time, I'm sure the will be back... 
Babypowder, Glad you talked with your mum....

On 2nd day of spary... 

Hello to BJP, Imk, babyrock, Aj, squirrel, jomag, mollycat, emak, cte, crazykate, tearful, loopybud, appletree, looypone, app, igs30, shaz, betty and everyone else

have a good day

Hugs M777


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi di hi !  

Glitter Girl... and Kitty.. i have just read your stories re RVH       what has happened to you both is dispicable ! do these people not know how stressful this is for patients at teh best of times and that we cling to any sence of 'control' like when and where that we can.. to go into this with the increased uncertaincy is dreadful.      its bound to make you doubt the whole thing is even going to happen .. but it will i promise.

i remember the last iui and fearing that it was going to be abandoned (like the 1st one) and someone said to me.. sure dont worry it will only be a few more weeks until it happens. that was the worst ever because you spend all the time before getting yourself in the 'right place mentally' and a few more weeks is like an eternity ! 

all i can do is send you both my support and hope and   that you will get proper dates and promises though this time. they owe you that. surely they cant musk you about a second time. if so there would be grounds for serious complaining ! 

GG and Babypowder .. i loved your AF dancing and felt like diong a bit of it this morning when i saw all the mad banannas ! i have to tell you it worked ! im just waiting on a call from craigavon to tell me its ok to start my jabs.....   deep breath in ... deep breath out


----------



## Babypowder

Morning  , 

Cate I hope all went well for your scan 

BJP, glad the ole af turned up  ahh jabs, you'll be grand.

Apps thax for all your  , spoke to my mum quickley, just small talk-well ya gotta start somewhere 
A book club sound great, especially for the 2ww, give us something to read.

Sue what have you been doing with yourself to pass the time, are you resting in the house or have you ventured out and about? 

Im off tomorrow, can't wait to finish at lunchtime today , ok I have to work the weekend, but A friday off is nice 

Apps ment to say, with the RFC being so backlogged and generally busy, I would send them an email about your icsi tx, I know they said they'd contact you, but you know what their like  Just a thought 

Loopybud, jomag, loopy and glitter,hows the dr going? woke up sweaty betty again, but sure its nothing a shower and clean jammies can't fix , rather that than the mood swings .

Babyrocks whens your next scan?

Emak hows the ww? do you buy their meals? I don't eat processed food, nothing that has been frozen well barr ice-cream, yet im a big chubbly wubbly , must be all the biccis and chocolate that I pretend I don't eat  Tell you J.Lo's ass isn't a patch on mine, you could park a car in the shadow of my ass . Good luck I know its tuff.


----------



## Ladyhex

Morning girls   

cate ~ hope the scan goes well this morning, here's hoping you get loads of pics 
BJP2008 ~good to hear from you again    .....you have loads of reading to do lol 

Glitter and kitty ~ thats is really unbelievable, the RFC need to have answers available for patients to why they are closing the Labs for 2 Whole weeks ( i know people have to have there holidays ) . that would be like closing the Labs at the Ulster and telling the patient that need urgent result sorry you have to wait they are closed for hols      WISE UP 

Molly777~ sorry to hear your computer is still not working   
Andreaj~ Sorry to hear you had such a bad time in hospital    Hopefully thats you all sorted before TX starts  

Babypowder ~ so sorry to hear you and your mum aren't on great terms   (In her eyes she cant see she is doing wrong) but the whole IF is very stressful and to have the whole world know is not good for your stress levels.  the less people know the less worry you have.( when people do find out you are having problems having a baby they look at you different and you dont want there pity)   What did your DH say ? 

apparition~ Loving the Camper van   

Hello ~Lgs,crazykate,Mandy,Sweetchili,Galaxy,Imk, babyrock, squirrel, jomag, mollycat, emak, tearful, loopybud, appletree, looypone, shaz, sorry if i missed anyone 

I off to make lunch im having Champ and bacon cant wait food  lol


----------



## Sue30

Morning girls ..  

Hows everyone today??

Boy - you girls can   - love it!!

Jomag - how are you feeling now! Sorry to hear you were a wee bit down with all this IF stuff earlier in the week - am sure you can hardly believe you have been on and off drugs since Sept - that is so tough for you and your DH! Hopefully we can all keep you positive over the next few weeks for your FET     We're all here for you  

Molly 777 -      - you've started you sniffing - hows it going?  You just don't know what is the right thing to do with telling friends and the like! I seem to have a web of lies following me from a great distance about why I can't do this and why I can't do that!! With close friends - they know we are going through treatment but I don't share the details with them .. really its so they don;t ask me any questions - prefer to talk about normal things when we meet up (usually just a good ole gossip ) than my own issues!! I know they are all rooting for us though which helps immensely!

BJP - so glad the AF dance worked - good luck with your next treatment  

Apps - glad to hear DH is back on side!! It just takes them a wee bit longer to process all the information (or so they say)! I like the sound of a bookclub ...   

Kitty - hope you get your bloods back soon! My GP was great with things like that and they CAN hurry them along when needed! Hope it means you can get treatment started soon!!   to the RFC!

Galaxy girl - another   to the RFC! How you feeling about it today? I know how you feel as I got bumped from my Feb period to my March period but I was given some reassurances that it would def be with my March one so really push them on that if you can! THey seem to forget that we put our lives on hold for this - hope you get sorted soon  

Andrea - how are you   Sounds like they did a real thorough job which can only stand you in good stead in the future! Take it easy over the next few week - lots of TLC!

Emak - how'd you get on with WW?

Cate - good luck today at scan - cannot believe you are 7 weeks, congratulations!

LMK - I've never met DR Boyle either - but I hope both you and Emak get some answers at your review  

Debbie - how you feeling ... the week is passing very quickly ....   

BP - so glad to hear FIL and friends are doing better! I TOTALLY understand about mothers - I specifically told mine not to tell anyone and she asked if she could tell two of her friends which I agreed to (i know them both well and know that they wouldn't gossip about us)   BP - you have NOTHING to feel embarrassed about with regard to treatment - AT ALL! Maybe just a quiet word in her ear that you would find it easier to cope if not so many people knew - tell her to blag something to those she has already told about treatment being delayed or more tests or something so they all aren't crowding you when all you want is some private time with DP! She loves you and only wants whats best - but dear goodness .. mothers can really drive us mad   My sister is very like my Mum and loves a good gossip - she lives in England and I have no doubt everyone in a 3 mile radius knows what is going on with us .. but hey .. there is a big stretch of water between us and that helps ALOT!

Hey to everyone else - glitter, loopybud, mandy and all the rest  

Well, 3 days down of 2WW for us!!! Am beginning to feel normal again (although still knackered) - not having a problem putting my days in - just so glad I don;t have work to thing about - loving having DH off this week though so maybe next week the panic will start to set in! My relaxation CD is such a godsend - has anyone stayed awake the whole session - I always drift off about half way through - hope it is still going in subconsciously!!!

 to everyone

Sue XOX


----------



## Ladyhex

Sue30 ~ glad your 2ww is going well       at the end for you and DH


----------



## plusone

Okay girlies really need some advice started taking angus castus yesterday and today my urine is bright yellow little bit freaked out by it.  Any one else had this side effect and if so is there anything to be worried about.  Only took it at as my cycles are a little unpredictable at the mo and heard it could help.  It is the only thing I have changed apart from multi vitamin.

On way out but hope your all well.

Plusone


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there ! 

i also have you've been tango'd pee ! its quite scary isnt it ! been like that for a while now and i have put it down to the medications ? 

not on agnus so not sure about that either .. sorry


----------



## Cate1976

Scan went really well, both heartbeats really clear especially Brooke's. Have posted on Waiting Lists thread as well.

      at RFC for all those who are having problems with them.

Jomag: Hope you're feeling better, tx does knock it out of you. Take things easy. There have times when I've been so glad I only work part time as it's meant that on off days I've been able to chill.


----------



## Jomag

Cate - delighted that Brooke and Rio are looking good!  You must be so happy, and I bet it feels more real now!   

Plusone/BJP - On the tango pee front... I know what you mean!! As soon as I started taking the Zita West vitamins I noticed that too.  All these supplements for infertility must have similar side effects.  I took it as a good sign as at least they are doing something!

Andrea - glad to hear you have your procedure over you.  Sorry recovery is going to be a bit longer than you had expected.  Can they tell you when you can start your IVF/ICSI?

Sue - you are sounding very positive.  Keep it up, and I agree that the Zita West cd is fantastic.  It even made my DH doze off, once we managed to stop laughing over it!  It is a bit cheesy in parts isnt it, but hey.. if it works!!

BabyP - hope the night sweats arent too bad, I havent had them this time at all.  Weird how this effects everyone differently.  Saw your post on the other thread about your mum.  Hope you have managed to keep your cool.  My mum is exactly the same but I know she doesnt mean any harm.  I think she is really struggling with watching me go through this and she can't help herself blurt it out to her friends.  I know its easy to forget at times, but we are not going through this alone and people who care about us are really feeling it too (even though it doesnt seem that way sometimes).  Your mum is probably feeling really powerless at the moment because this is one thing that she just cant help you with.  I know how annoying it is when others know your business, especially something as private as this, and I agree it does add to the already enormous pressure.  I have deliberately tried not to tell anyone this time except for our parents but its difficult, especially when folk keep telling me how tired I look.  thanks mates!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Cate1976

Still hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## Babyrocks

Well done Cate on your scan. I'm sure you're still in disbelief!
   for everyone on the waiting list that RFC get their act together. THey seem to have booked too many people in for treatment all at once and now have some people on down reg for far too long. 
Well had another scan today and the little'un is still there growing, Thank Goodness


----------



## Mamabud

Hi.  

Babyrocks and Cate - I'm so pleased that ur little uns' are growing strong.  It must be so reassuring to see the heartbeat.  

Bp, so far so good with the d/r.  No side effects to speak of - af nearly away so hope it clears up completely and there is no continued spotting.  I hope ur side effects settle down, but as u say nothing that a shower can't fix.  

Debbie how's the injections going?  Not long now to e/c - it's Monday isn't it?  You must be so excited and glad that it's finally happening.  

Andrea I hope u are feeling better to-day, taking it easy and enjoying the weather.

Sue - hope this is ur time and u get a  

Hello to everyone else - I'm off to work now so think on me while u enjoy ur day lol


----------



## Babypowder

Cate and Babyrocks glad your scans went well. you gals will have to get a ticker up, im losing count of how many weeks you both are.


----------



## KITTY1231

hi girls  cant stay on long today getting ready to head to belfast to see pink  i hear that the show is amazing a few reports about it today from people who went last night 

trying hard not to get freaked out but it getting closer to day 21 and i panicing everytime i think about 

cate congrats with the news of twins and glad to hear that everything is ok 

hope everyone else is well and i'll let you all know how pink was

iam booked for u2 in july but it all depends how things go over the next few months


take care everyone


----------



## crazykate

Hello!!

Haven't much to report just online to do a bit of research before review appt tomorrow.  I think I'm gonna ask about immune testing for me but want to have a bit of info behind me before I go in guns blazing  

Cate and Babyrocks - great news on your scans ladies   

sue - are you knicker watching yet     Wishing you one huge ^bfp^

Emak - how's it going mrs?

Ladyhex - how's you ?

^cuddles^ for everyone  you are all diamonds xx

So does this rfc malarcy mean that everyone on the waiting lists is knocked back down again    [email protected]!! They have no idea what it's like do they...........


----------



## lmk

hey ladies just a quickie,  

congrats cate on the twinnies hope both stafe safe and warm in there!!!  
kate all the best for tomorrow honey, look forward to hearing from you as i'm up on the 11th may. hope you get answers etc.
sue hows it going?  dont let the 2ww fry your head, enjoy the sunshine go for  and let dh spoil you rotten!!!

sorry for no personals heading to bed so tired.

               love and kisses my ff buddies!!!! lmk xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone, 

Babyrocks   on the ticker 

For the girls with the lumo pee , I've noticed this also, im taking pregnacare.

Short and sweet tonight, want to jump over to other thread to praise glitter-yet again, that girls an angel 

Plus I have to sniff and then off to noddy land, well until I get up to pee for the 10th time-hey least we dont ned the light on with our glow in the dark pee  .

      to all.


----------



## Moonbeam08

babyp 

im glad you mentioned the lumo pee    ! im also on pregnacare .. this could well be the common denominator ! at least i hope it is   

GG - im glad that you have managed to rally the troups re RFC catastrophy ! honestly .. im losing complete faith in it and i havent even graced its doors yet !   

i started Jabs yesterday  although have had a bad tummy bug for last three days and have lost 2lb's in weight - not a good way to lose it though   believe me  im unbelievably relaxed and chilled out about this iui . .... may be its because im setting the pathing stones for private IVF this summer.. so if it doesnt work then we have something to 'aim for'   although i hope it doesnt come to that. 

last iui i could have described my emotional wellbeing as being stuck in a cave. very negative and didnt have much hope ( probably scared to as it hurt so much when the first time was abandoned) This time i could decribe myself as being in a forest clearing. sitting down watching the daffies grow and the sunlight on my skin. doesnt that sound like a nice place to be.. DH says im more chilled this time because it was my birthday and he got me jewellry  ! LOL


----------



## Babypowder

Afternoon 

Looks like   up my way  .

BJP glad your feeling more positive this time , your 'happy' place sounds lovely, i've one to for when I do my relaxation CD, the whiterocks, at good ole Portrush, god that beach is gorg, I love walking up and down it with my shoes off-tho you have to avoid the Jelly fish  .     this will be our time 

Sue how's it going?  

Quond was thinking bout you too-how many weeks now?

Anyone having/had any bizzar dreams bout babys? I had one last night, it was my 'friends' baby-though in the dream It wasn't my friend , anyway all I remember is that we were away, and the baby was sick, I took over bathed, dryed and got its jammies on and put it in its cot, woke up after that, but remember feeling happy that I looked after the baby , any psycologists out there?
Though I've heard if you see a baby in a dream its actually yourself your seeing-which in a way would make sense, perhaps a feeling of pride for doing tx? anyway hope ya's don't think im  

Hope evryone is well    and you girls waiting have a bit more light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone  

thanks for all the well wishes. im getting a wee bit better everyday.  

cate n babyrocks     congrats 2 you both on your scans. im so pleased they went well


jomag hi hun hows you? i asked the reg about tx and he said i would still be ok to go ahead as planned a they wouldn't be doin ec until mid june. im pleased they didn't put it back

sue sorry i missed your et but hope your 2ww is going well. how you feeling?  

hows everyone goin thru tx? too many of you ladies to keep up! lol hope your all well

sweetchilli where are ya? hope your ok mrs!


----------



## AJ1978

Good Morning Girls   

Its the 1st time I've got on here for a few days - It's been a hectic week - workwise, Thank god it's the weekend again. I've no plans at all bar a few good long walks on the beach with hubbie and my dog, catching up on all my programs on sky+ and just relaxing.  

Galaxy Girl   It's awful what you're having to go through at the moment. 

Most of us I'm sure have been on this journey for many years from first starting to TTC, then realising that something mightn't be right, seeing the GP, getting all the tests etc. The worst part for me was being told that we would never be able to conceive a child naturally but at least there is some hope through getting treatment  and then like Galaxy Girl and others, you finally get to the tx stage and are put on hold for longer. It's just despicable.  

Apparition - Like you I was hoping we would be starting ICSI in July / August - I was no 20 at the start of April. I am so excited about this as we are finally getting somewhere - It's been 4 years since we started TTC -  but after reading the Waiting List thread, I would imagine with the amalgamated list that we'll be pushed back - I'll have to email on Monday and get an update. 

Babypowder - RE:Telling people - We've only told our parents, brother's and sisters and obviously their other halves - I really hope that they haven't let it slip to anyone else - I'd be devastated. We're not going to let them know exact dates around when we're getting treatment etc. It'll be hard enough emotionally without people ringing constantly looking for updates. It's a fairly personal thing to us. I totally understand why you're upset at your mum. 

Squirrel - When I eventually get to tx stage - I think I'll probably do the same as you - take a few days of around EC / ET and try to work the rest of the time to keep my mind off it.

Hello to LGS, Babyrocks, Imak, Emak, LadyHex, Loopyone, Molly777, Sue30, Jomag, Sweetchilli, lmk, cate and all the other gals I've missed .

Take care and have a good weekend

AJ1978


----------



## andreaj81

where is everyone? i've never seen it so quiet on here? lol 

af arrived for me today. i thought i'd be excited cos it means im closer to getting started but i cant find the energy thru the pain for a victory dance. thought i'd have got longer to recover a bit before this hit me up the face, im so sore today. i do get to phone origin on mon n let them know today is cd1 so mini woohoo for that! lol  god im turning into a moan, sorry  

aj1978 sounds like my kinda day you've got planned   think i'll do the same n catch up on my sky+! 


im so sorry a lot of you ladies are being messed about by rfc. i think its absolutely disqusting how they treat us. when i spoke to my gp about us going thru tx she hadn't a good word to say about them and said she prefers to refer people to nottingham before she'd send them there...the way she looks at it they border on medical negligence!   i was surprised how vocal she was on the subject! just shows its not just us who think they're useless   huge hugs to you all    heres hoping they get this disaster of a mess sorted sooner rather than l8r


----------



## Babypowder

Jeez Andrea your GP certainly was vocal, would make you worry, though think we're under no illusion that their providing A1 service-god help us .

Girls A BIG thanks for all your help and advice re: my serial gossiping mum , I have to say after reading what you gals said and seeing it all from a different point of view, made a difference, when I though that my IF in some way was really hurting my mum, I could have , I don't want her to be sad for me, but I guess she is , Im not going to mention anything to her, what will be will be, people will know, people wont, I feel your life is in some way planned and im to go down this path for a reason, not sure what but I hope its to be a mum   . Thanx again FF


----------



## lia.g

Girls you'll have to forgive me for lack of personals today.  Have been kind of lurking recently as haven't really felt I've had much to contribute but am starting tx again next week so will be back with a vengence  

Hope everyones having a lovely wknd and keeping well  

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder

Its quiet on here 

Everyone must be enjoying the  , god thats not good, I tend to blather on when no-one's around 

Im sooooooo bored, am doing my cleaning as im working later today, so not much point in making plans, DP away to play a match in Sunny Newcastle, anyways laters.


----------



## Quond

Hi Babypowder - thanks for your message. I haven't been on in a while, so was glad I spotted it!  Hope your tx is going well.

I'm almost 9 weeks (9 weeks on Tuesday) and we saw the heartbeat last Friday, 17th - there were loads of tears!  I went to my GP on Thursday past, and she cried when I told her I was pregnant!!  I still can't believe it.

Kate and Babyrocks - glad to hear everything is going well.  Do you find you are completely wrecked all the time?  I can hardly keep going after about 3pm!  Have you thought about which hospital you will go to?  I have chosen the Ulster as it has a new unit, but now thinking I should have stuck with the Royal.  Anyone any advice?

Emak - hope things are moving on for you.

Quond xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Quond ~ 9 weeks    where has the time gone    it is a real weight of when you see the baby and hear the heart beat.....then you start to worry straight away till the next scan, i don't think you ever settle till the baby is here   

Babypowder~ I'm glad you  are abit more settled about your mum    ......i have to agree its really quiet on here today, its great the   being out   

Lia.g ~ vengeance lol here girls be careful   
andreaj~ I'm sure you are really glad the   showed her face    so you can start TX.....but on the same hand you are just after surgery and I'm sure you are still sore  .....your GP has the RFC down to a tee    

AJ1978~ i love days like that, get the heat on, settled on the on the settee and remote in hand (Sky+ is the best thing ever)  

     to all the other ladies 

Crazykate, cate, sweetchilli, Lmk, Lgs, Sue, Babyrocks, Emak, Jomag, Mollycat, Molly777, Loopyone and sorry if i missed anyone


----------



## Squirrel24

HI everyone

Hope u are all doing ok - haven't been on this thread for a bit as not much news from me just waiting for my first scan to see if I have one or two in the oven.  Head's all over the place.

It's good to see everyone getting throught the sniffs and jabs ok - not be long now - closer to the end goal.  For everyone else who's getting messed around by RFC - I'm not surprised - I don't think I would ever go back there if going private - would go to Origin instead.  If we were waiting on RFC to let us know what was happening we would still be sitting here almost a year later with nothing done - instead got up and pushed it on myself and got my consultant to take me to Origin instead.

Sorry no personals can't even concentrate and feeling a bit nauseous - time for a chinese I think - I will let you's all know how I get on Monday - keep fingers crossed for me. Girls you have all this to look forward to.  Never thought I would enjoy being so sick & tired!!!

xx


----------



## emak

Hey everyone hope you are all enjoying the weekend whatever yous are getting up to.Me im having a quiet one ,just sitting in with a DVD with DH but out to lunch with all the inlaws.
Hope all you tx ladies are coping well and sue on the 2ww (think u are the only one )Mollycat do you have e/c this week?
QUOND your inbox is still full ,have been trying to PM you for about 2 weeks now GET IT EMPTIED  
Sorry for lack of personals tonight ,just too tried to think  will try and do a "proper" post tomorrow.
Enjoy Saturday night girls 
Emma xx


----------



## lgs30

its really quiet on here


----------



## mollycat

hiya girlies,

lia... fantastic news on starting treatment again,   it works out for you this time round hun.

emma... all going well, got my last scan monday morning, ec is down for wednesday morning!

sue... wow cant believe its almost a week down, sending you lots of PMA and              

feeling really tired at the mo girls, dont know wether its the injections or just me. starting to feel pressure and my belly is massive   did any of you girls get an awful lot of (( discharge))  the last few day... or am i just odd?? 

sorry for not being on much girls, keep looking on you all, been sleeping most of this week... living up to my name cat!! haha

lots of love and hugs debby xoxo


----------



## weefluff

Hi everyone, just back from tx in new York. My test day is wed, the 2ww really sucks. Thinking of you all x


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies 

Hope you all had a good Saturday   

 i have been at the doctors a few times regarding irregular periods, bleeding in between periods and after sex (TMI).....( i think i posted about this before somewhere on this thread) asking about PCOS.  
Smear all clear both times (did find an erosion on my cervix) said this could be cause of bleed !!!

My last period was 9th March (was staining from the 1st March) full flow as doc would say lol ....... it lasted 7 days
i have had brown staining and a little pinkies stain about the 9th April then 16th April (hadn't have for about 1.5 weeks) 

Should i test, what should i do     need help


----------



## shaz2

ladyhex if i were you i would do a test just to know for peace of mind if nothing else, its such a confussing thing, i hope it all works out for you, i know how hard it can all be...xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Don't think i have any pregnancy symptoms    

Cant remember having any with DD (the only reason i knew i was preg with her was the missed period)


----------



## Ladyhex

Shaz~ I think your right will do tomorrow


----------



## Babyrocks

HI Quond,
I'm sure the Ulster will be good. It does look very nice and you have privacy in the rooms 
I was going to go for the Ulster and then ended up opting to go for the Royal because I decided after all the stress and anxiety of IVF  that I wanted more regular scans and my GP advised if I could to go private as the scans are much more frequent so I'm attending Doctor Suresh Tharma because he offered the best private package deal and is just lovely. He is in the Royal so for that reason I'm sticking with the Royal. Johnson house there is great. My sister had both her boys there and the care was fantastic.


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Ladyhex well have you done a test yet      
Debby good luck for your scan tomorrow   you have loads of follies ,the discharge you mentioned is normal .I had it too and was totally freaking out as i thought i had ovulated until one of my lovely FF put me right ,i think lgs30 also had it and look at her now pg  Hope this puts your mind at ease hun.
Weefluff hang in there Mrs not long left now.You will have to fill us in on tx in the usa ,would love to hear how they do things across the pond.
Im away to get in the shower chat later ladies
Ems


----------



## mollycat

aww thanks for the feed back emma,

i was searching the net and there was no sign of that side effect. thanks for putting my mind at ease and thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow xox


----------



## andreaj81

happy sunday ladies

ladyhex i agree with pp i would do def a test (if only for piece of mind)...how did you get?    

debby... hope 2moro's scan goes well    

weefluff...im sure your glad to be home, im sure your shattered. 2ww is bad enough without having fly half way round the world! like emma said...fill us in on how US do things, would be really interested to hear       for wed

emma morning chick, hows you?

shaz squirrel n lgs how you ladies all keeping?

hugs to everyone else! whereever your all hiding? lol im just jealous cos im still stuck on my sofa!


----------



## mollycat

thanks andrea,

 think we posted at the same time chick


----------



## lia.g

Morning (just about) girls

Hope everyones enjoying the wknd.  Went to the cinema last night to see Knowing.  Enjoyed it although the ending was a bit pants    Worth a watch though.

Debbie - hope scan goes well tomorrow    I was really bloated at this stage of my tx and had a lot of discharge if I remember rightly. Think its just all part and parcel of the tx    How you feeling about e/c?

Ladyhex - I agree with the others, think you should do a test just for piece of mind.  I had erosions on my cervix which were causing me to bleed between periods.  Dr treated them when I had my lap and problem solved  

Weefluff - thinking about you on 2ww. Didn't realise you'd gone to america for tx!  What was it like?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mollycat

hiya lia...

im totally bagging it for wednesday  .. really cant wait till its over. i get very nervous in doctors dentists and hospitals ( dont even know why  ) ... yeah feel like ive eatten 10 christmas dinners today and was so worried bout the d/charge. thanks for putting me at ease, totally thought something was wrong.

when do you start et again? bet you cant wait to get started again? how many emmies you got left frozen?

debby xx


----------



## lgs30

hi afternoon ladies just a quick stop by phoned the rfc this morning askin them if they could do a tummy scan as i have no faith in internals they told me to ask the doc on fri when am up .So ill girls bought the travel sickness bands yesterday help a bit but its all worth it must go am havin roast beef an chicken for dinner now that means if i can get it down me lol lol


----------



## qnu

hi everyone
hope you're all enjoying a relaxing sunday. having a chill out myself.
weefluff - how exciting going to ny for treatment, please let us know how you were treated there, thinking of you for 2ww.
ladyhex- think you should do a test just for the sake of it, sometimes having a question mark over testing stresses you without knowing it.
quond - 1i've heard ulster is really nice and modern.
squirrell - hope you're feeling better
emak - great to hear you so upbeat all the time
I'm going for my scan tomorrow like debby, and must say my nerves have went bananas, EC on wed if all is going well. I just have this sinking feeling about tx this time, it just doesn't seem real this time, maybe its cos its a lot less eventful so far, or maybe cos i know what to expect, don't know. it just feels a bit surreal and i feel scared now.
went to blackpool for 4 days with my mum and had a lovely time, great weather and home completely knackered. my hubby has forgotten what i look like, since the tx started i haven't allowed myself a minute to think, deliberately to make the time go quicker nad has worked well so far. bit worried about 2ww though, i have got loads of books ready to read, can't think of ways to keep busy while not overdoing it!!! any suggestions.
well going to scoot on, thinking of all you ladies.
debby see you tomorrow hopefully. and anyone else in the waiting room, we'll be the 2 chinwaggers, so say hello.

talk later

nuala


----------



## Cate1976

Am leaving the NI boards as I've been made to feel that I'm not welcome here anymore due to living in Western Area, having my tx already and getting BFP. I've always felt that the old waiting list system was unfair and that there should have been 1 list for NI from the start but feel that some of you are focussing on the fact that I'm in Western atea, have had my tx and got BFP. If anyone wants to keep up to date with me then you'll find me in the Trimester boards. Thanks to everyone who's supported me since I joined FF back in November 2007.


----------



## lia.g

Nuala, thats great that you and debby are going to be on your 2ww together.  Moral support for each other.  Hope all goes well tomorrow     Think it is all quite different if you've been through it before, probably cause you know what to expect and you know how it feels when it doesn't work out.  But   that this is your time  

The 2ww is such a nightmare. I took it off work last time but I just drove myself mad and got a negative anyway, so I've decided to work this time, all being well.  Hoepfully it will take my mind of things.

Debby - I've got 15 embies.  Have my pre-treatment app on Wed at 10.30 and start the spray that day.  Nurse told me my schedule would be quite different this time cause I'll be on a combination of patches and tablets to help thicken the lining!  Not sure what "different" means but I'll find out on Wed  

Cate - sorry to hear you feel that way. I'll keep in touch on ******** anyway


----------



## andreaj81

cate sorry you feel that way honey   i'll also be keeping contact thru ********, if you don't mind that is xx take care


----------



## Babypowder

Afternoon 

Im soooooooo glad to be finished work,

Mollycat, good luck for your scan, glad the girls where able to advise you and hope you feel a bit more reassured 

Nula, good luck for tomorrow aswell, you and Debbie will be he only 2 talking tomorrow in that bloody waiting room ,    for ec Wed.

Lia, roll on tx,we always knew you were 'different' OJ lol, the nurse ment special 

lgs let us know if you can get the the other scan and goodluck 

Weefluff, I to didn't realise you where going to USA for tx, do let us know how big a difference there is, though you'd have to trailme outta 5th Ave for my appointments 

Ladyhex,did you test 

Sue, Sue, Sue,OMG one week down   hope your well, nearly time for the     

Cate, sorry to hear your upset, TBH I read the waiting list thread, but couldn't really understand the two sides of the argument, I thought at one point you both where meaning the same thing , anyway, the list is amalgamated now, it is no ones doing only the Bloody Idiot Health Minister, and unfortunatley can't be changed.
The list is best all round now,  not for us girls and the girls comming up this month, who had to suffer for it, but for the future girls who will hopefully benefit now.
You need to take care of your twinnies and the other girls have tx to go through, which is more important than a now unchangeable list and an old argument.
 to you all, and take it easy.


----------



## shaz2

Evening ladies,
sorry no personals as such, havent been able to keep up with everyone lately , so how is everyone doing? where is everyone at in their journeyS? 

Hows all are ladies and their bumps doing??  

cate ive just seen what you wrote and think you have taken it the wrong way i also live in the western board and for one reason or another waited 6 years to get ivf so i do no how hard the waiting game is. i have read the posts and personaly i dont see anyone hating you or having a problem with you being from western board or being pregnant! i think you have misunderstood the whole thing. Im sorry you feel the way you do but i dont think you were right in useing being from the western board and certainly from being pregnant against anyone. you must do what you feel fit is best for you especially in your condition but dont leave the board asumming people hate ypu for being from western board and being pregnant, i wish you well in the rest of your pregnancy and hope yoou and your twins have a happy healthy 7/8 months ahead..x

sharon


----------



## shaz2

hey loopy...hows you??

any number will do...im not fussy like you.. ...only joking...lol..xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon ladies    hows everybody doing today 
Well ladies had to go and find test    but just as i thought it was BFN .....but I'm fine with that 
thanks to everybody that give me feed back     
Shaz~ just as you said, the whole IF thing is very confusing 

Mollycat & Qnu~ good luck for tomorrow mrs's    
Weefluff~NY for TX thats must have been brilliant .....would love to go to NY  

Lgs ~ glad you had a good dinner, hopefully you will feel better after being on the tablets for afew days  
Babypowder ~ were you working today ?

Sue ~ as BP said one week down    hows you feeling 

Hello to all the other ladies


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi loopyone 

i wish i had done it earlier


----------



## shaz2

ladyhex

     

hpoe your ok, its while hard this whole journey, we are here for you hun any time, xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Cate1976 said:


> Am leaving the NI boards as I've been made to feel that I'm not welcome here anymore due to living in Western Area, having my tx already and getting BFP. I've always felt that the old waiting list system was unfair and that there should have been 1 list for NI from the start but feel that some of you are focussing on the fact that I'm in Western atea, have had my tx and got BFP. If anyone wants to keep up to date with me then you'll find me in the Trimester boards. Thanks to everyone who's supported me since I joined FF back in November 2007.


Cate i have to agree with what all the ladies have said......i really think you have misread what has been said 
Really im sorry if you dont post on here again  

good luck with your twinnies and look after yourself


----------



## emak

Awwwwwwwwwww Ladyhex ,im sooooo disappointed for you ,how wonderful would a natural BFP be on ere.


----------



## Ladyhex

Shaz & Emak       
thanks girls 

its great to have a site like this 
everybody is so supportive


----------



## shaz2

ladyhex it sure is, id be lost and even more totally confused with out it...xx

girls forgot to say im for london in morning as have appointment in st marys on tuesday morning, so hope i get some anwers...xx


----------



## mollycat

girls...did i miss something?

cate... sorry to hear your so upset honey, hope you come back, love to hear how your getting alone.

nuala...see ya in the morning chick, and dont be late this time  

lia... oh me and nuala may bump into you in wednesday when were up for ec, i will be the one in a panic... 


to all you lovely girls thanks so much for all the support, i couldnt be without you.

 debby xox


----------



## Ladyhex

St marys ~ are they going to run more tests hun ? our you having TX there


----------



## shaz2

they are recurrent miscarriage clinic so hoping they do more tests and maybe decide different route this time...lol..xx


----------



## Ladyhex

fingers crossed you get some answers


----------



## shaz2

thanks ladyhex........xxx..


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone

Just wanted to reply to what cate had said and I agree with the rest of the girls.

I'm from the western board too - and from we started getting tests done it took us four years to get to treatment on NHS with RFC - after referral it was I think about 12-18 mths later - I don't know how long it takes everyone else on the old lists but how there dealt with it was no anyones fault just down to population etc.  Now that the lists are amalgamated it is much fairer tho'.

Cate - I think one piece of advice that I can give is that once you get pregnant after IVF/ICSI or any treatment you kinda have to move onto different threads that now suit were you are in life.  Tho' I will always check in with everyone here and let them know how I'm getting on I also don't want to remind them that they are still waiting for the one thing we now have a chance of having.  Don't forget its not that long ago we were in their position - how things change after 2ww.

All I can say is that I wish the best for everyone here - and hope that my pregnancy ends with at least one beautiful baby thats all I ask - and wish for everyone on this site - we are all going through and been through tough times and I don;t think any fingers can be pointed at anyone.

XX


----------



## weefluff

I tested today instead of waiting to wed! I just got a BFP!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

squirrel24, you are 100 per cent right and thank you for your best wishes for us all....god bless and take care..xx

weefluff congratulations thats brilliant news well done girl...  ..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squirrel24

Weefluff - thats brilliant news I am so happy for you


----------



## andreaj81

oh my word weefluff!!!! congratulations to you n your dp!!!! what fantastic news!!!         have a happy healthy pg!


----------



## weefluff

Thankyou thankyou I haven't told DH yet! X


----------



## shaz2

lol...weefluff get a move on...xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weefluff

He is down the mournes at the minute. I kinda said I would wait to Wednesday before I tested


----------



## Ladyhex

Weefluff ~ thats fantastic news hun  
you better go find DH up them mournes


----------



## lia.g

Weefluff - brilliant news    You must be over the moon  

Ladyhex - sorry it wasn't a natural bfp hun


----------



## andreaj81

lady hex sorry i missed your post earlier. sorry it was bfn honey   its awful when our bodies mess us about...as if we don't already have enough to melt our heads with xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Wee fluff, brilliant news .congratulations so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What clinic did you attend?


----------



## weefluff

I was in cornell in new York for treatment. Was there Nov\Dec for micro TESE for DH and then ICSI for me. Had fet last Sunday x


----------



## emak

Weefluff what brill news               Im away to google your clinic


----------



## Babypowder

Girls went for a nap and you lot have been gossiping away 

Weefluff OMG      we should 'ave had the   out for you  Your DH will be over the moon but   that you can't be left alone with HPT's lol.

Ladyhex, your a VIP now, do you get special treats?   yo you and sorry it wasn't a BFP.

Shaz good luck in London , hope they figure something out  for your next tx.

Cate, I just wanted to say, that I do think HATE is a very strong word, I don't think anyone hates you cause you've got a BFP, really if we where like that this site wouldn't function as there's lots of girls get BFP's and obviously tx before others either due to date order or because of private tx, hope you keep in touch, honestly I believe you reap what you sow, so to hate would get us no-where.


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder ~ its great wish i had of done it earlier 
there is loads more well worth it    i would really recommend it


----------



## Ladyhex

loving all the different we things you can do    sad i know


----------



## qnu

weefluff - brill news, over the moon for you. congrats    
squirrrell - well said, noone wishes ill will on anyone else on this site, we've all had hardships otherwise we wouldn't be here and are trying to help each other along.
debby - you cheeky thing, i will probably be late again now, you've jinxed me.
going to go have my bath and then watch a good movie with my hubby and give him some attention. poor thing hasn't been involved this time so far, until he has to make his 'deposit' on wed, ec day. its so hard for him to get off work, i found it much less stressful to scoot to the scans etc myself (and great excuse to lounge round belfast for the day).
i feel really uncomfortable at this stage like i'm carrying 2 bags of spuds around, not a good look!! i can't remember if this is how i felt last time, what does anyone else think?
see you tomorrow debby and no giggling this time!
n


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex I thought about it, still time I suppose .


----------



## apparition

Hi girls
just back from a weekends camping in Tollymore so missed out on loads!!

Cate - I'm horrified that you felt unwelcome - everyone is so nice to each other despite BFPs  or BFNs.
You were so supportive of everyone, we will miss your positive input - please reconsider. Those who get BFP give hope to us all - well to me at least. However I have had many friends especially one who was having treatment who felt so guilty she couldn't speak to me but I soon told her not to be daft. Sure is it not the Fates wh decide who gets the special blue line we are all aiming for.

Congratulations weefluff on your BFP  - how was the NY clinic compared to here. Any special advice they give we should know about?

 ladyhex.

Hope everyone else is well - sorry for the lack of personals - have a weeks washing to sort before work tomorrow, after being away.

Any one read 'Pick for a Girl' - just picked up from the Library in Newcastle.

Talk tommorrow Apps


----------



## weefluff

After the transfer I was told to go home and relax and have a beer or glass or wine. I did the relaxing but but left out the alcohol x


----------



## emak

Weefluff WOW  your clinic saying have a beer ......im away to new york      (trying to find it but havin probs....im so nosey)


----------



## andreaj81

apps you should have found weefluff's dh when you were at tullymore n told him to go home to his missus! lol sorry could resist!

weefluff did you tell him yet?


----------



## Babypowder

Apps glad you enjoyed your camping, I would need a five star tent  .
I haven't been in a library in yonks, you'll have to get this book club thread up and running.

weefluff beer or wine  perhaps thats what we're doing wong over here


----------



## weefluff

No he's not home yet. Have left pee stick in the bathroom, hopefully he will notice!!!


----------



## andreaj81

oh how exciting!!!! i don't know how your containing yourself!!!! im sure you can't wait to see his reaction


----------



## Ladyhex

andreaj81 said:


> apps you should have found weefluff's dh when you were at tullymore n told him to go home to his missus! lol sorry could resist!
> 
> weefluff did you tell him yet?


      



weefluff said:


> No he's not home yet. Have left pee stick in the bathroom, hopefully he will notice!!!


Ohhhh very nice


----------



## apparition

Hi all

Babypowder - it is kinda a five star tent - we have a motorhome -Elie which we love to pieces (It's our escape from this madness)
it even has a fridge cooker and a wee toilet.

Weefluff - wasn't concentrating last night - didn't realise you hadn't told your DH yet - has he recovered yet?

Just phoned the RFC after all the threads and yes things have changed. I agree with the one list but I can see where the problems are going to appear and it sounds like they have. Why is there no more numbered list? I felt I was moving on that list and was able to track my own place on it. I was told  that it is simply down to a twelve month wait and that I should get my letter next week as I was put on the list on 6 May last year. Any idea how likely this is to be and are they simply going to mess me about once they have me in their clutches.

So who fancies a fertility book thread - should it be in the other section? Do you read as much as you can or do you avoid fertility books? How many of you buy and how many borrow from each other or from libraries? I found my library invaluable and there are loads of books available. 
You can chek out the stock and even request them to your local library at 
www.librariesni.org.uk

Chat later Apps


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Hope everyone is doing good whatever stage of tx they are at...

Emak just reading through past post and see you are at ww where do you go to, i started back last monday night at Oakgrove school, how are you finding it?

Missy xx


----------



## mollycat

congratulations weefluff


----------



## Babypowder

Morning 

Ladyhex, lol at your blinkie-  can do it 

Mollycat and Nula, hope your scans are going well  

Weefluff I'm dying to know what your DH said, tho I can imagine    I was thinking as well there you where flying home aswell, perhaps just going with the flow is the way to do it?

Sue, well any symptoms, generalfeelings down there?       

Hope the waiting list thread has calmed down   

Girls can I tell ya what a sucker I am, right, you know I went to Pets AT Home last week to enter my wee fur baby in the competition they had, so we went and she posed, then Yesterday we went down to pick her best pose for the judging, well firstly it takes 8weeks  for the competition to announce the winner and your notified by post , so then they have all the pictures set out for you to pick from, then they slip in that 'there available to buy at a special price today only' I said well can I think about it and order them.........'sorry there not available to order, you have to take them today
or wait to see if you win the comp,' so £65    later, I left with 4 pictures of my wee pup and an empty pocket, I tell you they see you comming alright, for anyone else who would like to get robbed they have a web site-thedogportraitcompany.

I said to my pup you better bloody win after that


----------



## Babypowder

Would you believe I started typing that an hr ago then the phone went non-stop , so sorry for lack of personals, kept getting interupted .


----------



## mollycat

girls,

just back from my scan, well the doc was all mmm's and ahh's, seems ive not as many follicles as they like to see at this stage, all i can do now is keep my fingers crossed and   i get some good Emmies on Wednesday.

got my last injection at lunch time and my trigger at 9.30pm then I'm drug free  

struggling these last few days, did ask about the ( discharge) doctor said that a good sign, which is good to know.

sorry for no personals, but I'm really shattered and gonna go nap a wee while.

love and hugs all

Debby x

ps nuala..lovely to see you again. see ya wednesday! hope you got good news x


----------



## Sue30

everyone!!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend  

Weefluff - congrats on BFP     - I don't know if I missed it somewhere along the way but would love to hear your story about going to US for treatment .....

Debbie and qnu - thinking about you this morning up for your scans ..   and all those started jabs over the last few days ... good luck with treatment  

Ladyhex ...      so sorry it wasn;t a natural BFP!

Quond, delighted to hear you + 1  are doing well! And to all you other Mums to be .. your tickers are just flying in ...   hope the sickness is subsiding for some of you??

BP - everything sorted out with you Mum?

 to everyone else .. so so many of us on here now  .. its great!!

Well, I have made it to half way through my 2WW .. had DH all to myself last week but he's gone back to work today   I feel totally normal - have done from about Thur/Fri - this scares me! Still taking it easy - watched loads of DVD's, went for gentle walks, did a bit of shopping  .. oh yes and ate LOADS! The head pickling I think is just about to begin .. half of me is trying to convince myself that DH and I will be grand, just the two of us, if this doesn't work out and the other half is like .. ahh . .I could be pregnant!! Not confident at all! Ahh .. sorry, I'm prob pickling your heads too now!

Thanks for all prayers and support  

Sue XOX


----------



## mollycat

babypowder,

seems you were robbed omg 65 quid....bet they take pride of place on your wall  

hope you win the competition after all that 

deb's x


----------



## mollycat

sue30...sending you loads of PMA for your last week and a ton of baby dust


----------



## Babypowder

My wee pup will be in her expensive framed photo in the livingroom, and her nanny will get one too , what im I like....least I can blame the drugs, not like the other fools that bought them too 

Mollycat      for you ec Wed, its rotten the DR wasn't clear on your progress, but glad the CM is a good sign, and you get to be drug free, by the end of the week    your PUPO 

Apps, I tend to avoid IF books, and any books I buy, I like to have a wee colection, you could just start a new thread under this one and sure it could be for all books as recomendations are the best way to get a good book sometimes, and sure some people may want to swap on here, looking forward to it.


----------



## andreaj81

good morning

debby enjoy your rest, so glad your nearly drug free     ec goes well on wed heres hoping for lots of eggies

sue one down one to go! you've been doin so well so far   hopefully your head isn't too pickled by end of the week   whens test day?

babypowder OMG £65!!! i thought i was crazy when it came to my furbaby but you def take the (doggy) biscuit! lol   my dh would kill me if i spent that much on doggy photos! lol can you post one on here so we can see the masterpiece? i bet she's gorge

apps hopefully you get your letter next week     

hope everyone else is well. im getting out for a while today! woohoo mum's taking me down to her house for a while!   lol im goin stir crazy stuck in here!


----------



## qnu

thanks girls for all the good thoughts
had scan this morning and i have only a couple of follies on each ovary, i was a bit disappointed but the dr was encouraging, she said they looked big. i feel a bit like it's happening to someone else. ah well, nothing i can do. did my last injection in the car park of rfc, ha, bye-bye to that stuff thankfully. ec on wed at 1030. et hopefully fri about mid day she said.
apparently the rfc  is closing on fri at lunch time for refurbishment, not sure how long for, i got the impression it was for at least a week anyway. we got sneaked in debby.
great to see debs at the rfc and another girl spoke to us too, it must have been confusing for the other inmates to witness interaction !!!!!!! just kidding, it does help the tension to have a wee natter though.
sorry for going on but i'm just glad to have another hurdle over, thats the way i think of it all - a series of hurdles and try to get over them one at a time.
well going to do a debby now and have a wee rest too. it does look like lovely weather so maybe a wee walk later too.
weefluff, i like the idea of wine after transfer, maybe we could suggest guinness after transfer as the northern irish alternative, purely for medicinal properties!!!
over and out til later
nuala


----------



## Babypowder

qnu said:


> great to see debs at the rfc and another girl spoke to us too, it must have been confusing for the other inmates to witness interaction !!!!!!!
> nuala


  

Glad your scan went well, roll on Wed you and Debbie up the duff


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Sorry haven't been on for a while was down home with my parents for the wkend.. and computer still not working at home... its taken me a wee while to get through all your pages... you all talk so much (which is great)    

Kitty, hope concert when well for you.
Andrea,   hope your ok hun
babypowder, I agree with you about life   gald you and mum are all sorted... i hate to seeing my wee mum worrying too, I have 6 sisters and she worries so much about us all....   have a good wk
Lia.g good luck with starting tx... 
Quond, 9wks ... so happy for you..
Squirrel good lcuk with scan... let us know how it goes...
Mollycate, don't be worrying about what they saw, all it takes is one... so think positive, and good luck wed   
Weefluff... congradualtions,,,,,,  NEW YORK ...  like to hear more about that..
Qnu, good luck on wed with ec   
Debbie good luck with scan, i think its today.... 
Cate, don't know full story, but will be sorry to hear your not coming back to FF enjoying hearing all....
Ladyhex, so sorry about BFN    
App,  hope you had a good wkend...
Sue only a wk left good luck hun 

hope everyone else is keeping well and tx is going well, on 6th day of dr, so sweatie nights yet... neraly afraid to say it, as I did with the last 2.....

anyway girls hope your all having a good day and really missed ye all over the wkend and was thinking of you all

hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Ladies 

What a lovely day it is to   

Mollycat and Qnu Glad everything went ok ......    for wednesday  
Andreaj ~ glad you are going down to your mums , it will give you a wee break for your own house    going crazy im sure 

molly777~ that good, about the night sweats  
Babypowder ~ i seen it last night and i couldnt resist it   .....£65  thats just abit much    you will have to get them on here so we can all have a wee nose that them   

App~ i would love a Rv motorhome
Weefluff ~ what did DH say  ....come on tell all lol  

this has taken me 30 mins to finish  lol DH is going into nightshift to night and its like getting my DD sorted for school (i cant find my keys, or my wallet, or my work bag )     

Hello to all the other ladies 
sorry for the


----------



## weefluff

I'm still laughing at the £65 spent on the furbaby! (but I'm sure the pictures are lovely). When DH came home about ten last night I told him there was a huge spider in the bathroom and I really needed to pee (ok so it was a small lie)! I followed him into the bathroom and while still looking for the non existant spider I pointed him towards the test, it took a few seconds for him to compute! He was very happy x


----------



## Babypowder

Aww weefluff that was a good one, im sure he couldn't believe his eyes  .

I've been tring to upload my furababy, but the pic has to be a certain size for the atavar(sp) or you can use jpg, which my phone has, so tried it using my mob-no joy , will try again later, but im not very good with technology, im trying to follow what it says in the technical support pages   lol.


----------



## Babypowder

I did it I got my pic up, god im so proud of myself  

And here she is my wee fur baby , What ya's think of her pic?


----------



## molly777

weeflufff, thats lovely I'm sure your DH is over the moon... that was so sweet what you did...
Babypowder, your wee fur baby is really cute, congrads getting your pic up  

M777


----------



## Sue30

BP - she is gorgeous ...    

Nuala and Debbie - NO ONE has ever spoken in the waiting rooms when I've been there .... and for someone else to join in ... the receptionist must have thought pigs would fly ..... !!!!  Good luck tonight for the old trigger injection and   for lots of eggy peggies come Wed!

So glad the night sweats have stayed away so far M777.. they are the most random thing  ... I hate the way you wake up all sticky ... ehhhewwww!!

Andrea - hows the R&R going?

Layhex .. men  - do they ever grow up?


----------



## andreaj81

weefluff im sure he was so speachless! well done you! congrats again to you both

nuala even tho there wasn't too many follies its great news that they were good size   here's hoping for an eggy from each one   so glad you n debbie get 2 sneak in on fri before they shut the doors!   

babypowder your furbaby is sooo cute! the pic is lovely too...gets her character in there as well!   i can see how you couldn't resist  

molly777 i was wondering where you'd got too! lol glad no side effects hopefully it stays that way!  

sue how you feeling today hun?   

well im back from my mums - good 2 get out if only for a wee while


----------



## weefluff

My phone doesn't bring the furbaby up will have to go onto the computer tomorrow night. Does anyone know when you go for the blood test to check home pee stick was right when you get the results? X


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi Everyone,

Just would like to introduce myself, I just happen to be the girl who had a conversation with Debs & Nuala, so a huge big thank you girls as its the first we have spoke to anyone in all the time I've attending the RFC.  I mean we are all there for one reason to get help getting pregnant so you think we would have something in common.  Good luck to everyone wherever you are with your treatment, feel free to get in touch as its nice to share gossip etc & I think my family are tired hearing it.  

Hugs
Jewels


----------



## Squirrel24

Girls just wanted to let yous all know that I went for my scan today and it's twins!!!!!! OMG

Hope to all yous gals out there with only a few follies - esp Mollycat - I had 9 first time and it didn't work - only had 3 eggs this time - all 3 fertilised - two put back in and two still there - happy days - tho also ****ting myself -sorry!!!!

So girls all you need is the chance and if you have a chance then anything is possible.

Luv and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## qnu

squirrell brilliant news thats fab, i'm soooooooo happy for you and hubby.
jewel - nice to meet you and hubby, it was all a bit mad this morning, it helps to be able to chat if only for a few seconds. wha stage are you at?
bp your wee dog is gorgeous 
andrea and sue - thanks for the good thoughts, i appreciate them
fluff - hope you're looking after yourself.
have to go now so hello to all the other girlies.
have to scoot to my class (counselling!), i think its me needs the counselling!!!!!!!!!! ha
have trigger injection at 1030, is yours the same debby? i'll send you some pos mental energy!!!!
talk later
nuala


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel OMG that's fantastic - u must be so chuffed!!  Welcome Jewel to the boards - they are a fantastic support.  Good luck to qnu and debbie for e/c on Wednesday.  My e/c is a Wednesday - do you think that they only do it on a Wednesday?  I have a scan on the 6th May so the RFC can't be shut for a week?  hello to everyone else, I was away all weekend and have just been catching up.


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi all,

Squirrel, thats brill news, love to hear the success stories, just proves we don't need loads of eggs for thing to work out.

qnu - Was lovely to have a passing conversation with someone, proves we are all human after all.  I had my EC today, 9 eggs, 5 for me the other 4 to share with someone who needs them.  Have to fon in morning to see how there going, hopefullly ET on Wed/Thurs all going well.  Good luck to you & Debs with EC on Wed.

I'm off to rest for awhile before I get told off again by DH.
I'm gonna enjoy a nice few glasses of wine as its my 18th wedding anniversary   today, that has to be omen at least.

Thanks to all of you who have made me feel welcome, wish I had found this site ages ago, I have Mollycat to thank for that.
Take care all.
Jewels


----------



## weefluff

Congratulations squirrel and good luck everyone else x


----------



## Mamabud

weefluff I forgot to say congratulations on ur    Jewels u are so good being a donor - I don't think I could be that generous but there could come a day when u may need that service - good on you.  I hope ur tx is a success.


----------



## mollycat

hiya girlies,

 liljewels...glad to see you found us... lots of crack going on here, glad your ec went well! you up for transfer Wednesday? wow your such a gem sharing eggs,  someone else gets a  too from your help! haha good to chat to you and dh in that old waiting room, sometimes its like watching paint dry   your emmies do well over night, dont forget to post and let us all know how you get on 

nuala.. im up 9.30.. trigger is @ 9.30 tonight..yikes at least we will be drug free huh...bit down about the follies too, well as Squirrel24 says it only take one!

Squirrel24 ... thats so awesome, and the second set here on FF in my time here... congratulations babes, really pleased for you x

babypowder.. your wee pup is adorable, if he dont win its a fix 

loopybud...how you coping with your d/r?

sue30    its good to see people talk in there for a change...  for ya

     to

babypowder, babyrocks, ladyhex, squirrel, M777, andrea, apparition, Cate1976, LiaG, sweetchilli, emak, glitter, jomag, loopybud, qnu, loopyone, liljewels, weefluff, sue30 and tearful (sorry if I left anyone out)

debby xox


----------



## Mamabud

Debbie - I just love all ur pictures that u post - they are class.  I'm ok with the d/r - just a little tearfull but hubby is in my bad books so I've had an emotional week-end.  Just taking it easy and doing very little.


----------



## apparition

Hi girls
congrats squirrel - another set of twins   !!!!
Is this the second recent set? -these things happen in threes so be prepared fluff - it could be you. Another shocker for DH. Bless!!

lots of blessings &   to gnu and debbie.

REF - talking in the RFC what would be handy to start conversation is a wee card or leaflet about this website that we could print and distribute. Could help break the ice and recruit new members. Is there such a thing and if not would the organisers make one up?

Babypowder - I understand fully but wait til I tell my DH. He is an great amateur photographer and takes home shots for people. Loves dogs and has great ones of his sister's boxer. Maybe next time.

Lots of love to all I have missed out - welcome jewels.

Now I have to go back to work before they sack me for internet misuse.
Apps


----------



## lgs30

evening ladie squirrel so happy for you an d/h heres to a heathly 7.5 months iv my scan on fri all bein wel its like waitin to see if your pregnant all over again hope girls everything is goin well where ever you all are on tx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Ladies found this and thought that all that were having or had the AMH test done would like to know what the results ment i got the info from GCRM that do the the test for orign

TABLE OF INDICATOR CONCENTRATIONS OF AMH IN THE BLOOD
Value (pmol/L) Indication
>20 High responses to ovulation drugs expected
– risk of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome
– high pregnancy potential
5 to 19.9 A normal response to drugs expected
– Modest risk of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome
– Low cancellation rate
– Good pregnancy potential
1.0 to 4.9 Reduced responses to ovulation drugs.
– Expected yields of 1 to 6 eggs (normal average = 10 eggs)
<1.0 Negligible responses to ovulation drugs.
– Treatment with own eggs not recommended


----------



## mollycat

louise... dont be to hard on your DH, just   giggles..... must meet for another coffee soon x

apparition.., thats a wonderful idea, ive met a couple of people at the RFC, your never quite sure if they are on FF or know nothing about it. 

lgs... im sure your excited about your scan.   to you

walsh1363... sorry honey ive not got a clue about AMH, hope some one can help and advise you  

         


debby x


----------



## Mamabud

debby - I'm fit to kill him, been on pc all evening so that I don't have to speak to him -   hole!  He is to make it up - it better be good.  We can do coffee - do u want to wait untill after the e t - is is Friday?  Maybe a day next week?  Let me know what ur thinking?


----------



## mollycat

louise...     know i shouldnt laugh, id be in a rage if it was my DP, hes looking forward to wednesday night for a few tins!


yes anytime next week is fine... anyone else fancy a coffee just hola!!!


----------



## cat0208

Hi girls. This is the first time ive ever posted...been a lurker for ages now and feel like i know you all inside out (literally!)

Firstly want to say BIG congrats to squirrel on ur fab news and to weefluff.

You all sound like such a lovely bunch of girls and i really hope and  you get ur own BFP very soon.

I am currently on waiting list for SIUI and was told by Karin Jackson that i'm scheduled in for 10th June!! Cant believe that its actually gonna happen but hope this whole rigmarole with RFC doesnt delay things.

Anyway, first step taken so ill join in more often now. Hello to everyone, it'll take me while to remember whos doing what when...

Cat xx



Martine ஐ said:


> ​
> [fly]*Happy*  Ladies xx[/fly]


----------



## mollycat

cat0208

great to see another join FF and the northern ireland thread 

 your time comes around real soon, your in the right place for love and support x

debby x


----------



## cat0208

OOPS, managed to get that picture from somewhere!  Just showing u all i a definate newby!  

Cat  xx


----------



## LILJEWELS

Being a donor was a tough call, but it helps reduce the cost of the treatment & if its lucky enough to help someone then so be it.  I married very young (17) had children very quickly, (2 sons aged 17 & 15) took measures so we had no more, serious mistake, spent to last 12 years trying to fix my poor judgement.  

Cat, Welcome, I'm new here today to & they have all been soooooooooo welcoming what more can I say.

Babypowder, I had thought of entering my furbaby into that (Basset Hound called Honey) so glad I didn't after what you paid for pics, will just have to make do with my own attempts at photos.

Appartion, that would be a great idea, today was the first time in approx 4 years I had a chat with anyone in the RFC, everyone just stares at the walls etc.

Hi Debby, good luck with the final jab, hope DH doesn't get too much pleasure out of stabbing you. Congrats on now joining the drug free squad such a relieving moment when we no longer have to sniff.

Hugs to all, be back tomorrow when I find if I have any embies, back to my long deserved wine.

Julie


----------



## Babypowder

Hello and welcome newbies 

Jewel and Cat

Squirrel, OMG        more twinnies, things are on the up for us N.Ireland girls 

Apps good idea re: the RFC  

Well girlies told my wee furbabay you all thougt she was cute and your backing her to win  Apps I wont be mentioning to my DP bout cheaper pics-he'll kill me 
jewel you get four pics for £65 (she says trying to justify it lol)
  for your emmbies


----------



## LILJEWELS

Babypowder - LOL - they know how to charge don't they, I would probably have done the same only I don't drive & would have had to get my in-laws car covered in dog hairs just to get her there.  She costs enough in treats, never known such a hungry dog.  Must try to post her pic when I figure out how!!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs 
Julie


----------



## lmk

hi ladies hope you all are well!!

congrats weefluff on your   and squirell on twinnies   !!

debby and nula    for wed girls hope your dreams come true  

welcome jewels and cat ff is a god send and the girls here are lovely  

loopybud is it still all picture no sound?  

lgs all the best for fri hun  

crazykate how did app go at rfc? hope your well honey  

emak glad dinner was good yesterday i love piggin out thats what sundays are all about!!

i've been good walked downhill beach yesterday and then the forest straight after .  then done wii fit so hope to god i've lost a bit.  had some devil juice yesterday feeling crappy today!!!

   

     to all love lisa xx


----------



## weefluff

just got to see the furbaby and he/she is lovely!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Just can across this   
i thought it was really lovely


----------



## Ladyhex

this one is for Squirrel ~

Babypowder ~ your furbaby is gorgeous....the pose is great  
Loopybud ~   DH

Lgs ~ good luck for friday mrs   bring on more twins 
weefluff ~ so pleased for you and DH 

liljewels and cat0208  to FF the craic is great , the girls a brill and if the girls here cant help you im sure somebody some were on here will good luck with starting out and TX


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry posting again it wouldnt let me the first time round lol 

Sorry walsh ~ cant help you did you try one of the other threads ?
Loopybud , mollycat and qnu  for EC

Lmk~ im sure you will have lost lbs this week  

sorry if i have missed anybody i cant see what to write at the mo computer not playing the game here lol


----------



## jooles

hi ladies!! 


havent posted here for a while as nothing much happening unfortunatley with our OI treatment but was wondering if anyone knows how long the royal will be closing for and how it will be affecting tx? with my tx i usually have to go for scans and bloods twice a week and have a feeling i will be starting it again this week!!!!  AF   so will they just wait until opening again! anyone know who i can phone to get some info!!

enjoying reading all your posts!!!

jules


----------



## Babypowder

Aww ladyhex,those wee pics are lovely, you must be having some fun with all the extra things you can do 

My wee furbabay is called Molly, shes a menace most of the time, but this wee pose is how she wins you round, she looks at you with that wee tilting head when you shout at her, like why you shout at me  .


----------



## Ladyhex

evening jooles 
from what i have been reading i think  2 weeks    dont really know im sure somebody will answer you with the right dates


----------



## Ladyhex

my wee **** tzu does the same thing some times   what did DH think od the pics 
Did you tell him the real  price


----------



## Ladyhex

you dont have to be a vip to do the pics 
just hit on the pics and it will take you to the site i get them from   
Babypowder


----------



## Babypowder

oh must try that, but how do you get them on a post, is it cut and paste?

DP was with me-he was the one who said take them all, he just adores her


----------



## Babypowder

Right trying it out


----------



## Babypowder

OMG it worked, right thats me addicted-im A PC and im 32


----------



## Ladyhex

yes BP just cut and paste the code for it 

just seen the new breed of dog i have poop tzu


----------



## Ladyhex

its great lol 
that pic is cool 
man and there dogs lol


----------



## Babypowder

Haha all my posts are going to have these-annoying moi?

I wondered bout your wee poop


----------



## jooles

ha ha BP

loving your pics!!! can you give me an "idiots"  guide how to get them??

thanks 

jules


----------



## Babypowder

To all Babypowder.


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi girls - thanks for all your support & congrats - DH is walking about all day with big grin on his face - that'll soon be gone when I tell him how much housework he has to do !!! Not that i'd take advantage or anything. lol

qnu & debbie - sending you a load of fairy dust for this week 
glitter-graphics.com

Looopbud - hope u & DH are doing ok
Liljewels - u r a saint - happy anniversary - enjoy ur wine luv.
Weefluff - has the news sunk in yet - hope ur taking it easy.
lgs30 - OMG - wishing you all the best for Fri - sending u all my love - surreal that all I can say.
Cat - welcome to FF - you will get brill support & loads of laughs from this lot.
Babypowder - ur furbaby is so cute - winning will be no bother

Ladyhex - you know how to tug someones heart strings - as if I wasnt already emotional u go and put that on & leave me a blubbering wreck. I was so thougtful and really touched me.

Girls I never really thought I would ever be here - I am wishing with my whole heart that you all get there too.

xxP


----------



## Squirrel24

I can't do the picture thing!!!! It didn't work


----------



## Ladyhex

Same back at ya lol and to all the other girls


----------



## Ladyhex

Squirrel hit on one of the pics me or BP have done go to that web site 
and pick a pic and cut and paste hope this helps


----------



## Ladyhex

jooles ~ did you read a few posts up 
it will help you


----------



## Babypowder

Hi jooles,

Right you just click on say one of my pics or anyones it takes you to 'glitter-graphics'
Then you go in and pick whatever pic you want-be warned there is thousands 
Double click what pic you want, it will be it up larger, you then scroll down and there are 2 code boxes-
You pick the second box-it says BBC code above it and that its for forums-highlight-copy or cut code-
Back to our site-reply then paste  ta da, give it a go.


----------



## jooles

ok here goes!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Squirrel24 said:


> Ladyhex - you know how to tug someones heart strings - as if I wasnt already emotional u go and put that on & leave me a blubbering wreck. I was so thougtful and really touched me.
> 
> Girls I never really thought I would ever be here - I am wishing with my whole heart that you all get there too.



i have tears in my eyes stop it


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder said:


> OMG it worked, right thats me addicted-im A PC and im 32





Babypowder said:


> Hi jooles,
> 
> Right you just click on say one of my pics or anyones it takes you to 'glitter-graphics'
> Then you go in and pick whatever pic you want-be warned there is thousands
> Double click what pic you want, it will be it up larger, you then scroll down and there are 2 code boxes-
> You pick the second box-it says BBC code above it and that its for forums-highlight-copy or cut code-
> Back to our site-reply then paste  ta da, give it a go.


here your getting really good at all this stuff   hold BP back


----------



## jooles

bp it just keeps bringing up the bbc code thingy when i try to paste


----------



## Babypowder

yeah thats ok pic wont show until your post is complete, try again then hit post.


----------



## jooles




----------



## jooles

wooohooooo thanks girls


----------



## Babypowder

ITS 11pm SO TIME TO DO THE ABOVE


----------



## Babypowder

WWWWOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHOOOOO jooles


----------



## Ladyhex

way to go jooles 


love the above


----------



## Ladyhex

good nite god bless


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG girls have not been on in ages i had so much to catch up with so much has went on !!

Sue ... hope you are keeping well hun and will be     for you 

Anyone else on 2ww wishing yous all the best of luck to 

andera...... HI    Im back   
Are you feeling any better ?

Lady hex ...Anymore nice pictures   

Lgs all the best for fri  will have my fingers and toes crossed for ya hun 

Squirrel ... Did i read that your having TWINS  OMG  so happy for you !!! hears to a happy and healthy eight months ahead xx

Babypowder and jooles .... liking the pictures   


Hi to any newbies 

hi to sunbeam , quond, emak, shaz, appletree, appration , babypowder. babyrocks, molly777, mollycat , crazycate , loopybud , loopyone, glitter , galixy, and to any one else oi forgot right going to sleep now or i will be so tired and grumpy in the morning 
Oh ladyhex the matress is till doing the job             OH SO COMFY 
Will catch up more tomorrow everyone


----------



## KITTY1231

hi girls 

sorry i havent been on  pink was brillant she put on an amazing show and sung all the songs you would like to hear from her new and last album

well its getting ever so closer to saturday  going tomorrow to collect my drugs  oh god i am panicing now it has taken us a year on the
western board to get this far and 6 years ttc 


congrats to anyone who got bfp over the past week and    to any bfn


----------



## Ladyhex

morning ladies

hope its going to be another nice day

Sweetchilli where have you be hiding ...ohhhhhhhhh that matress, now your talking  

loopybud, qnu & mollycat  for wednesday


crazykate, cat0208, liljewel, babypowder, babyrocks, loopyone, jomag, lgs, sue, quond, appletree, sunbeam, yellazippy, betty, squirrel, app, shaz, andreaj, lia.g, angie baby, kitty, tektron, hope i havent missed anybody out


----------



## Ladyhex

kitty ~ i got tickets to go and see her in Oct i really cant wait. me and DH seen her the last time she was in belfast and she was fab then .......glad you had a good concert  
im sure you are bricking it    saturday will roll around very quickly


----------



## apparition

Hi ya girls
what a wild night you had.

I am having to be really restrained and not try the pics - I know I'd get the sack for sure.

Forums are adDictive enough witHout the gorgeous pics - oh I want to try them but I won't I won't.

I'm going now before I talk myself into it and have a peek. and the animated ones are so cool!!

Have fun - oh they were so cute - I want one - no I don't   

Chat later APPS


----------



## Ladyhex

go on you know you want too    
just one apps


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

God ye all can talk... I'm so missing my computer at home still not working which is a pain...
dying to see what the crack is with the pics but better not do it here in work...

Andrea, ah thanks, how are  you?
Jewel, welcome, happy anniversary, woh you got married you... I really admire you donating egg, good on you...best of luck with treatment  
Squirrel, TWINS OMG,  so happy for you... get that hubbie cleaning  
Qnu, good luck tomor hun  
Loopybud, Hope you and hubbie have sorted things out... best of luck tomor hun  
Cat, welcome FF is great..
Jooles think there closed 2 wks too..
Lgs all the best for friday   hopes all goes well for you hun
Kitty all the very best for starting tx...  
Mollycat best of luck on wed... 

Hello to everyone else hope you all have a lovely day... thinking of you all..... its got really cold again

hugs M777


----------



## mollycat

girls...

ladyhex... your wee elmo sure made me laugh this morning hes so cute running around 

apparition... ah like ladyhex said go on just a little one   

molly777...thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow, I'm bricking it. qnu will have to listen to me screaming before its her turn  im such a big baby.

kitty..welcome back, im sure pink was awesome, ive always wanted to see her, people say she puts on a right good show.

sweetchilli...that bed has a lot to answer for, keeping you away from us girls , good to see you back flower x

jooles..your on a roll now Mrs..  keep posting them funny pics x

hope your all having a lovely morning, off to make some toast and tea now

debby xox


----------



## andreaj81

my goodness ladies...i signed off at 8 last nite n i had 3 pages 2 read this morning! lol  you girls sure can natter when ya get going!

firstly...you got me ladyhex! i normally skip over the poems cos they make me gurn but i read yours and sure enough    it was so lovely tho! im near off again writing this, what am i like! lol

congrats squirrel     twins wow thats great news! 

hello to our newbies   jewels n cat! hope your enjoying the craic! jewels your a star for bein an egg donor

you girls make me giggle so much with your new toy! the pics are class tho...im gonna go exploring after i type this    

kitty im sure pink was class, my sis has seen her a few times n said she put on a fab show! im gonna try n get tickets for greenday, they go on sale fri. i'd love 2 see them live. its not til oct n dh was like but you cant you'll be pg...i just love his pma! lol     i told him its fine i'll get seated tickets but im still goin! heres hopin he's right tho  

lgs good luck for fri hun!  

sweetchilli welcome back honey! missed ya   

loopybud, debby n nuala only one more sleep to go! i'll be thinkin about you all 2moro  

m777 your right its bloody freezing this morning im actually thinking of lighting my fire! - im thinking about it...dh can actually light it! lol


----------



## Moonbeam08

i seem to have missed so much and i have only been gone a day or two ! 

i will struggle in the time i have spare today to go down a whole list but wanted to say to 

squirrel           

tomorrow i will be on cd8 and going for my first follie scan for this IUI. i kinda dont wanna go. the last two time si had my first scan i was told (1) it was being abandoned as i had overstimulated   (2) that there was a chance it would be abandoned as i had grown a large cyst   (luckily it wasnt alhtough i had to wait 4 days to find out and it ended in BFN anyway  ) 

so if i go and get scanned i will be dragged out of my happy place and back to the realities of SIUI and all the ups and downs that entails. 

please let there be just 2 follies and both a good size.. they will probably abandon it if there are mroe than 2 i suspect ( the 1st time there were 4) let me come out of the scan still in my happy place   

im on the minimum dose of 37.5 gonal f again. 

scan is at 8ish with fiona/mary. have kinda blocked this iui from my mind this time and just been padding along with other things and kept a relatively 'healthy mindset' .. i feel that is vanishing and being replaced bu 'THE FEAR '


----------



## Moonbeam08

ps 

forgot to ask.. some ladies have mentioned ASPRIN to be before. who benefits from this? who should take it? when should you take it and how much ?

is it too late for me this month with IUI looming over next few days (i hope)

ps my af TMI ALERT Is normally quite clotty


----------



## mollycat

bjp... sending you loads of PMA for tomorrow, it seems like your all worked up all ready   for you, and  tomorrow goes fantastic.... ive my fingers and toes crossed for ya...x


----------



## molly777

bjp, best of luck tomor hun, will be thinking of you... hopefully all will go well lots of   and  

Hugs M777


----------



## apparition

Hi all
did try but didn't work - will when I find a moment.

bjp -     for tommorow

and lots of luck for our girls on the 2WW    Lots of positive energy going your way.

Anyone going to the meeting on Thursday evening - never been to one but working until 8.
Chat later
Apps


----------



## qnu

javascript:void(img9.show());


----------



## qnu

oh dear, tried to put a wee funny pic in and it didn't work. sorry. i've exhausted myself now, so i have to have a wee rest then i'll try again (well after the ice cream my hubby has just brought me)
hope everyone keeping well
nuala


----------



## Babypowder

Well how are all the girls?

Apps you have to join in, thats me adddicted now.

Debbie and Nula  for tomorrow.

Sue30  

BJP   your IUI scan goes well 

HI to everyone else, must run and walk my pooch.


----------



## Babypowder

Nula I posted instuctions lastnight a couple of pages back-for the pics, have a wee look then click on one of ours and it'll take you to glitter-graphics


----------



## Sue30

everyone

Quote from apparition 

' .....what a wild night you had...'  -    Loving all of your pictures!

Squirrel -    - congratulations - you must just be delighted ...  

Just wanted to wish all the girls good luck for tomorrow ... debby, nuala, BJP and loopybud - will be thinking about you all tomorrow    

Also, welcome to Liljewels and Cat0208 .. FF provides support like no one else can  .   for successful treatment for you both!

Sweetchilli .. are we going to have to drag you off that mattress ..   .. we will if we have tooo!!!!

Hey to all those sniffers and injectors out there .. hope its all going well

THanks loads for all the    everyone!! Day 8 of 2 WW and I am totally waning on the PMA ... few cramps today and still tenderish bossums  - all very AF like symptoms for me! Sometimes I can't believe I am at this stage ...does that sound weird .. ahh .. I'll stop before I wreck everyone elses head too!

 for everyone

Sue     

PS - BP - you are craicing me up ........


----------



## qnu

this is really interesting, found it on youtube and shows you the ivf procedure.
nuala


----------



## andreaj81

bjp hope your scan goes well 2moro

bp i jumped on the band wagon n managed 2 figure out how 2 get suzie's pic as my atavar   what we like worse than proud parents! lol

right girlies i need 2 know... did your clinic tell you 2 have protected sex before starting d/r drugs? i've had no advice about this from origin. not that im planning it yet...just so i know for when im better?!


----------



## Babypowder

Aww andrea, a German Shepard, I love those doggies, their so sweet, proud indeed.



RE; the sex-yes think you need protection-as if you where lucky to fall naturally pg, the drugs you had be taking DR could really harm the baby.


----------



## Sue30

OK girls - I AM SO JEALOUS of all your lovely furbaby's ... DH says NO to one (well at the mo) and I absolutely adore them .. do have one at home with Mum and Dad and she makes up for it abit .. anyway loving them all ..  

Andrea - I actually asked at Origin about abstinence/protection (sorry to jump in BP) and she said that no we were fine as would have a period before stims started so they knew I wouldn't be preggers (not that there was any chance of that happening..  ) HOWEVER - I wasn't on sniffers or injections up until the point of stims so nothing that could harm a miracle natural BFP , I was on tablets so it could be different for whatever protocol you are on ... i wouldn;t think twice about phoning and asking one of the nurses - as we mumbled round the question and with my DH nearly hiding under the desk she guessed what we were going to or were trying to ask!

I was just thinking - for those of you lucky ladies who are now +1 or +2 after more than one attempt - what did you do differently from your first cycle of treatment (if anything?)


----------



## andreaj81

thanks ladies! i think i'll give them a phone 2moro 2 make sure...i'll not tell dh cos he'd die off


----------



## lia.g

Gosh girls I can't keep up with you at all  

 to Liljewels and Cat0208

Debby and Nuala -   for e/c tomorrow.  Might see you both there!

BJP - hope scan goes well tomorrow  

Loopybud - You too hun, hope all goes well tomorrow  

Andrea - hope you get your answer tomorrow  

I've got my appointment at 10.30 to get my drugs and schedule. Start spray tomorrow then I think  

Evening to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but just can't keep up with you all!


----------



## Babypowder

Lia great news, let the sniffing begin


----------



## emak

Evening girls OMG I have only been awol since Sunday and i must have had 15 pages to get through ,sorry forgive me but no personals tonight ,me wee brain is wile tired   LOVED all the colourful posts last night    .
Have been busy booking a wee break for DH and I ,we are going to London for a few nights in June .I have never been and have always wanted to visit so am really looking forward to it.....any tips about where to go and how to get around ,send them my way 
Back at work this week fulltime working the 9.15 - 5.15 shift ,its going well ,much better than before i went off sick ,still have LOADS to learn but at least im no where near as nervous  
Nuala and Debby ,i think you both have e/c tomorrow ,wishing you both LOADS of luck ,and Debby its all about the quality not the quantity  
BP lovin the pup
To all the rest of you lovely girls that are in the middle of tx (or STILL waiting) ,good luck and take care......sorry for the short post 
Emma xx


----------



## jooles

evening

bp or lady how you change avators


----------



## jooles

sorry that posted before i had finished    was just wondering how you get the avator changed to the wee pics have cut and paste it but lost the pic and not sure where to put it!!! 

thanks jules


----------



## crazykate

.

OMG girls you are a pack of chatterboxes  15 pages to scan through!!!!

Firstly welcome to Cat and Jewels - wishing you both ^bfp^

Secondly - CONGRATULATIONS to weefluff and squirrel just the news we need to keep us going 

Nuala and Debby - Bucket loads of luck for tomorrow ladies    

BJP - good luck for your scan mrs  

Ladyhex - sorry it was a bfn hun (I don't like to highlight it in the same way as a bfp, sometimes I feel it's like rubbing salt in the wounds)

Cate - come back you are a fountain of knowledge and the girlies need you! I can't believe you thought you were made so unwelcome  We are all supportive of everyone despite the tx outcomes - you should know this by now 

I had my review on Friday at Origin and he couldn't explain why it didn't work for us........I suppose it's just not our turn yet  I asked him about the Natural Killer Cells testing etc. and he didn't recommend it. He said it would cost upwards of £10k, that we would have to got to a clinic in London for the blood tests and they are then sent to Chicago and to top it all off they are not conclusive. We discussed our options and he told me that I should check with RFC regarding waiting times etc. and perhaps send an email to Gillian Williamson which I did. She replied to me yesterday stating that "as far as I known the waiting lists have not been amalgamated.... The rules state that you must have had fewer than 4 unsuccesful cycles or t to be eligible for NHS tx (you can pay for up to 3 fresh or frozen cycles but anymore would preclude you from NHS tx)"

As we have now had 2 fresh and 1 frozen cycle we are now playing the waiting game with the RFC as we couldn't risk a further failed cycle and exclusion from NHS funding.

Dr. Farrag also indicated (and it was published in the Newtownards Chronicle) that further money was to be injected into Regional Fertility Services. He also understood that a further large "group" would be called for tx though I have to say that when I mentioned this in my email I didn't get a reply.

^cuddles^ for everyone

Thank you ladies from the bottom of my heart for all your support I really really appreciate it and will make a point of posting more often to be in a position to support you all too - not during work hours though too many nosey parkers  

My goodness think that is my longest post ever!!! ^rofl^


----------



## emak

Hi Kathy good to hear from you .*WOW* 10 K for tests thats just crazy money( would u consider it) ,just a waiting game now for you ,how long do you think you will have to wait ,and you are so right in not "risking" your nhs go.Look after yourself


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi everyone,



Just a quick hello as when I get on my laptop the hours just whizz by.

Debby & Nuala, will be thinking about you both tommorrow & anyone one else who has scans etc, sorry I'm only getting the hang of everybody who is on here, please forgive the newbie.

My news girls, out of 5 eggs I now have 2 embryo awaiting transfer on Thursday, then begins the 2ww, looks like a few of us will be waiting together, safety in numbers I say.

Sue30, Last time I went back to work 3 days after transfer & as my job is physical I think it was the wrong thing to, who knows if things might have been different. This time my lovely Dr has signed me off sick for 2 weeks & I have already been banned from hoovering, is gonna kill me as I love everything just so, will become an armchair dictator.

Sorry I haven't got to know many of you yet, will have to sit with a pen & paper just to figure out were everyone is with treatment & gossip, feel free to give me yell & introduce yourselves as it will take me awhile to get through the 160 odd pages, boy you girls love to chat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't believe what a supportive & positive bunch you all are.

Hugs to all
Julie


----------



## crazykate

Hiya Emma - defo not considering £10k could and probably will be a complete waste!  Especially as Dh's retail therapy is costing so much   

Jewels - good luck for ET   

  just read the Waiting List thread!!!! Should have read before I posted me thinks.......


----------



## Squirrel24

Just want to wish debby & nuala all the best for tomorrow - girls the stuff they give you is brill!!!

Loopybud & BJP - thinking of you both for tomoro too.

Sue - 1st time I just went for it - didbn't want toask anybody anything - when I came home after my ET i was in such a state of shock I was hanging the washing out !!! I Know !!! - 2nd time - went for acupuncture about 2-3 mths before once a week, listened to meditation music and relaxation stuff - no drink for 3 mths - and went walking couple of nights a week - all of this I think left me more relaxed about the whole thing and considering we were paying for this go - i had to try everything so I couldn't look back and say - IF ONLY. Lucky for us it worked and so far so good. In reality I think it's alot to do with luck u could have brill embies and doesn't work or like me you could only have 3 eggs and all 3 fertilise and the two put back in take - just out your faith in yourself and let someone else look after u. xx sorry for waffling on

Liljewels - in case I'm not on tmoro - good luck for thursday   

A big bear hug for those who need one.


----------



## mollycat

girles,

just want to say a big thanks to you all for helping me get this far with out going  CRAZY!!

FF has give me so much info and support and more to come i hope as i take my last hurdle.

away to bed now, early start... will let you all know how i get on tomorrow.

love and hugs all

Debby x


----------



## Babyrocks

Great picture Mollycat!!!! Good luck tomorrowxxxxxxxx


----------



## apparition

HI all
good luck tomorrow Mollycat and jewels. incase I don't get on later.

What time do you think these things might happen - would love to stop and bea ble to send some  .
Kinda believe in that collective wishing stuff.

Anyone thought about the meet up in Belfast tommorow evening - not sure myself with working and dinner etc.
How often do they happen?

Just finnished 'Baby steps - a blokes eye view of IVF' by Jason Davies - good book especially for the blokes but only half about IVF. Good on low motility.

Chat later
Apps


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there my lovely ladies.. 

thank you for your good wishes for this moring .. some of that magic must have worked.

as you know im on my third SIUI and currently on cd7  

(1st abandoned as i overstimulated - 2nd was nearly abandoned due to a cyst at 5cm but ended up with BFN with one follie)

im hoping that some of you can shed a light on thoughts and concerns  

im out of the office from 12 today but will be able to receive personal messages after this...  

i just took my 7th dose of 37.5 units of gonal-f this morning before my first follie scan  . 
they say 2 follies on my right  and one on my left . 

the right ones measured 23mm and 24mm    and the one on the left meausured 22mm    already ! only 7 days into jabs ! super follies i hope 

i was told that i was to take my trigger shot tonight and come for IUI on friday. 

between this cycle and the last IUI called my 'cyst cycle' i havent had a break. once AF came i waited for my cd 21 to start my spray but never ov'd last month at all.

i asked if they were definately follies  and not cysts. 

The nurse told me that cysts and follies can look the same. it was me brought up the 'cyst concern' until then the nurse was going along the .. these are follies line. To be sure i have been given a blood test to check my estradiol levels. will get the results tomorrow. this will ease my cyst concerns i hope  . 

my question to you -   as well as about the likely hood of them being cysts not follies, is that if they are follies i was told that maximum limit is 25mm.. by the time tomorrow comes (with having taken a jab this morning and the trigger shot tonight) will they all be too big to contain viable eggs.. ie will they be too mature? 

how big is too big.. should i be thinking about what size they will be tomorrow or concentrating on what size they are now.. ie still within limits..... ?   

lets hope i have three good follies and three super eggs   what do you ladies think?


----------



## andreaj81

good morning

apps i think now would be a good time to stop n send some pma our girlies' way! as far as i can rem one is at 9.30 n the next at 10 but can't rem if nuala or debby goes first! bjp n loopybud have their appt/scans today also but not sure of times. i'll join in if you don't mind cos i think its a lovely thought...

so ladies we're thinkin about you       hopin all goes well and your wishes come true xxx


----------



## weefluff

Hi girls sitting in RFc waiting for bloods. My pee stick was a bit fainter this morning some am bit anxious x


----------



## andreaj81

damn it took me so long to post that (teach me to do 2 things at once!) that i missed your post bjp! but im so glad things went well for you! woohoo! i know you were worried!


----------



## andreaj81

oh weefluff im saying a prayer for you now honey       i hope everythings ok with your blood. im thinking of ya


----------



## Moonbeam08

andreaj - thankyou so much for your wishes ! you dont know the answer to any of my questions by any chance? 

wee fluff. .. deep breath in deep breath out .. big hugs for you.. hoping all goes well


----------



## andreaj81

bjp sorry honey i haven't a clue, sorry. hopefully the other ladies will be on shortly n they'll be able to help...they're much more experienced than me. here's hoping its not a cyst tho n the blood test gives more answers 2moro, it sounds like she didn't think they were cysts tho.


----------



## Babypowder

Everyone,

Firstly Mollycat I nearly wet myself at that mad-man you posted ,   your ec went well and as Emak said its quality over quantity.
Nuala  for your ec, hope it all goes well.

BJP im so pleased you got through your scan, sorry I can't help re: follie size but I've defo saw people talking about it on the tx boads, so might be worth jumping on there 

Weefluff     your blood results are in the millions  could be just the quality of the test.

Loopybud   your scan went well and you have some nice follies 

Sue, are ya hanging in there missus     to you.

Crazykate 10grand , bit steep,your right to take your RFC go and hope your wait isn't too long-I know we slate the RFC but who knows they might just be the ones to come through  also the waiting list thread.....mmmm I'm keeping  on the subject but im thinking lots of things.

Emak hows the WW?

sorry if i've missed anyone and just wanted to send out lots of PMA as Apps said       PMA PMA


----------



## Sue30

I second Andreas  &      for all those girls at RFC this morning - debbie,nuala, loopybud and BJP and wee fluff! OH and Lia up getting her drugs!

BJP - sorry I can't help with size issue or the cyst /follie query - just   its third time lucky for you and DH!

Liljewels -   well done ... good luck for Thursday ...!

Apps - I saw that book - if only half was about IVF what was the other half about .. sorry I might be being stupid here    I also thought about the meet up tomorrow night but I'm not sure if this month would be the right time for me to go with test day only 4 days away - might push myself and everyone else over the edge - would definitely go in the future though!

Emak - hows WW going?

Squirrel - thanks for that   Have been trying to relax as much as possible too - I did reflexology for the past year and been listening to my Zita West CD everyday now for a while - don;t know if thats the one you have! (Am getting so sick of the 'umbalycus (spelling??) / Belly button thing - JUST CALL IT A BELLY BUTTON) sorry about that rant ! Wishing you all the very best for a healthy pregnancy!

Hey Cate - lovely to hear from you! Seriously 10K!!!!!!!!!!! WIth  no guarantee of success - this whole IF situation is just a money maker for some people! After your 3 attempts you still come across so positive   Hoping your wait on NHS is short, sweet and successful  

BP - so loving your pictures  

Morning everyone else   

Sue


----------



## Babypowder

Ack I forgot about Lia  wooooooohhhhhhhhhhoooooooo let the DR begin 

And Shaz hope everything went well in London and the DR's have came up with a soloution for you 

Girls do you think it would be safe/wise to get my nose pierced? obviously im DR but would that make a difference? I've been wanting it done for ages, used to have my top lip pierced but the back of it kept hitting my tooth-very annoying so took it out, any thoughts, just have 21 days before I even start stimming


----------



## yellazippy

Good luck to everyone with EC,ET etc this week   

Wee Fluff good luck honey    everything is   with you

Hope everyone else is keeping well

Yella


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone - I haven't been on since Monday and OMG what chatterboxes u all are lol.  I just love the pictures - I'm going to give it a go after I've caught up.  There seems to be a bit of confusion over my scan date - it is the 6th May (when the clinic is meant to be shut lol) - I don't start the injections untill Friday morning.  The only time I can guarantee I'll be at home is 5.30 AM  so it'll be a early start (if I'm working early I start at 6am, and I don't want to do injections at work - late shift is 3-12 so again I have to do it at half 12). 

I hope everyone appt went well to-day - Debbie, Nula and BJP2008.  Welcome to CAT - these boards are excellent.  

I had a fall out with DH at the weekend as he had drink on Saturday and lied to me - so he's been in the dog house.  However we are speaking now - he got out of work yesterday, and surprised me with a beautifull bunch of flowers - that's a start lol.  

Bp i would wait on the piercing as if u get a piercing you are not allowed to give blood for 1 year incase of infection - especially when the RFC test us for HIV and HEP at the start of every tx.  I know it is v unlikely anything like that would happen but I would definately wait - I hope that helps.

LIA I'm so pleased that you are starting tx - Debbie and I are going to arrange coffee next week - do u want to come down?  Anyone else is also welcome - it will be in Coleraine somewhere.  Imak what day next week suits you?  I'm off Wednesday after my first scan, and available am Thursday (start work at 2)?  I'm sure we'll sort something.

 Hi to everyone else - it's time to take my poppers lol!


----------



## Mamabud

http://www.glitter-graphics.com/graphics/764776

testing one two


----------



## Mamabud

Well that didn't work lol


----------



## Mamabud

2nd time lucky?


----------



## Mamabud

Yeah - I did it and I don't even like coffee lol. It's a free cuppa for the next person who posts!!



And a lovely bunch of flowers to brighten up ur day!


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud, I'll have the flowers  , don't like coffee either.,but I do love a starbucks frappachino 

Yes your right bout the RFC i'd forgotten bout that, so I will defo hold off, cause even if I get some frosties    the piercing might muck things up-aswells someones got their head screwed on .

I love the wee pics, I would always admire the ones people sent but though you had to be  a VIP to access, they brighten up the pages and give you a laugh


----------



## Sue30

OMG - I don't like coffee either .... !!! Wonder if there is any connection to IF ...  

THe flowers are lovely loopybud - thanks for brightening my day!

Yeah,I would hold off BP - I would be worried about infection etc too - did you say you had tattoos before ..... how did you manage the pain ... I am such a woose!!!!

Weefluff - hopefully you have got good news today!!

Nuala and Debbie - still lots of    

Got my boss calling up to see me now .. ahh .. we are friendly .. just hope she doesn't mention work . ..................


----------



## andreaj81

weefluff how did you get on? hope you got good news!


----------



## weefluff

No news! Went for acupuncture and was ok but now stressed again. Now I know what you mean about RFC I rang for the results and they wouldn't give me over the phone at first then they told me to ring back as they were busy. Rang back and they told me results not back yet!!!!! Agggh! Am frustrated


----------



## andreaj81

weefluff     bl**dy rfc   they have alot to answer for don't they! hope the phone you back soon!


----------



## weefluff

I got my results by other means. Level is 451u/L. Any idea anyone what this means? X


----------



## andreaj81

gosh i haven't a clue weefluff! did they not tell you if it was a good sign or not? are they that useless don't answer that i already know the answer! phone them back n ask them what it means maybe?


----------



## andreaj81

PREGNANCY STATUS SERUM hCG LEVELS

from conception from LMP (mIU/ML or IU/L) 
7 days 3 weeks 0 to 5 
14 days 28 days 3 to 426 
21 days 35 days 18 to 7,340 
28 days 42 days 1080 to 56,500 
35 - 42 days 49 - 56 days 7,650 to 229,000 
43 - 64 days 57 - 78 days 25,700 to 288,000 
57 - 78 days 79 - 100 days 13,300 to 253,000 
17 - 24 weeks 2nd trimester 4060 to 65,400 
25 wks to term 3rd trimester 3640 to 117,000 
After several days postpartum nonpregnant levels (<5)"

found this on google! does it help any? from this table i'd say your bang on target! hth


----------



## Sue30

Weefluff - all looking good girl  ....


----------



## weefluff

Ta honey much appreciated.


----------



## lia.g

Well girls, had my appointment today to pick up my schedule and drugs so thats me back on the devil spray        FET scheduled for 10th June all being well.

Debby and Nuala - hope e/c went well today.  How you both feeling?  

Crazycate - can't believe thats the price for Natural Killer Cell testing   Also, I wasn't aware that paying for treatment could prevent you being entitled to NHS after so many failed attempts.  Will have to bear that in mind since I've paid for two now.  Does it include FET or just full cycles?

Weefluff - sorry can't answer your question.  Agree with Andrea, surely the hospital should have told you what it meant.  They're useless    Although I see that Sue seems to think its good so thats positive 

Loopybud - would love to meet up with you and debby but unfortunately my work diary is completely full for next week    Work in Belfast so couldn't even nip out to meet you.  Keep me in mind for next time though!

Sorry for lack of personal, just on quickly in work.  Might get on later for a proper catch up 

Lia


----------



## mollycat

girls...

just popping to let you know all went well, had a lovely female doctor at the RFC and after a bit of probing she managed to get out 10 eggs....im so over the moon  

nuala..thinking of you honey!  

weefluff...going by that chart your doing grand babes  

lia.. did you get your drugs? what way they gonna do your tx this time around hun?

bjp..sound good this time around... hurry on with that trigger then your drug free     for ya x

crazycate..yeah its sure a rip off what they charge for fertility treatment, i guess they know people will pay it to get a shot of there dream. hope all goes well what ever you decide. x

shaz...any news on you Mrs??

loopybud..any day suits me, just hola and i will be right there. anyone else up for a cuppa in coleraine?

sue30.. still my fingers and toes crossed for you... not long now  



thanks all for your support, now there is so many of us hola if i missed anyone!!  

babypowder, babyrocks, ladyhex, squirrel, shaz,liljewels, sue30, molly777, andrea, apparition, Cate1976, Lia, sweetchilli, emak, glitter, qnu, weefluff, crazykate, jomag, bjp, loopy, loopybud, tearful, lgs, aj1978,yellazippy, jellababy, cat Hug  Hug  Hug  Hug  Hug  Hug  Hug  Hug


----------



## andreaj81

debby 10 eggies! wow well done you!   they all fertilise overnight

nuala hope you got on well

lia glad your appt went well! enjoy your 1st sniff! lol here's hoping you don't get any nasty side effects


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi girls,

Lia, on the road to being a druggie like the rest of are or were, wee hint set the alarm on your mobile that way you won't forget to take it at the correct time.  Hope you don't get the side effects, the nite sweats are the worst but it usually goes once you start the jabs.

Mollycat, so glad you got the lady dr, dr traub is really nice too puts you at ease, always up for a joke even at the worst moments,  for 10 embies.

Crazykate, thats such a joke, they know people will pay just to get there dreams, that works out at approx 3 goes a ivf, good luck with your decision whatever it may be.

Does anyone else find how sketchy the rfc is on details, you never seem to get a straight answer.
Anyone know what you are allowed & not allowed to do on the  .
Hope this isn't a silly Q but have any of you had sore boobs after EC, never had this last time that I can remember  

Does anyone know why some get embies put back on day 2 or day 3, have heard of other waiting 5 days but I don't think this is the done thing in rfc.

Sorry for the Q's having a bit of a nervous meltdown 
Best wishes to all of you
Julie


----------



## lia.g

Debbie - 10 eggs!  Thats brilliant news.   for good fertilisation now     Was it Dr Williamson you had?  She's so lovely. Did my transfer last time.

Just having FET this time so on the spray for 4 weeks to d/r then a combination of estrogen patches and tablets to thicken the lining.  Hopefully it all goes more smoothly this time!

Liljewels - thanks!  Have had treatment before so unfortunately I know what to expect  

Andrea - thanks hun.  Won't be long now till you're joining us on the devil spray


----------



## crazykate

lia.g as far as I can make out from the email I got from Dr. Williamson FET's are included for exclusion from lists    - good luck on the druggie run  

Debby well done Mrs 10 eggs is great now let them do their thang       and     hard that they fertilize for you hun.

Jewels - no hoovering/heavy lifting etc. - Get DH to do ALL of your housework for you   Sore (.Y.) is probably caused by all the hormoney things going on  

Weefluff - looking good by all accounts mrs     

I have decided - DH isn't getting a spoke in on this one    We are going to wait for our NHS go now we couldn't risk another negative cycle and being booted unceremoniously off the RFC list   and I am NOT willing to spend £10k on other tests which may make no difference.


----------



## Babyrocks

Wee fluff that sounds really high xxxx looks promising


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Just checking in to see how you are all doing and at least there is some good news.   
Debby WOW 10 eggs ,i dont think you were expecting that   Thats brill   you get loads of perfect embies 
Nuala ,what about you hun? Hope all went well  
Weefluff     alls looking good for you
BP i had my nose pierced twice , i think the longest i kept it in for was about 4 weeks ,it annoyed the heck out of me  .The second time i got it done ,i was a wee bit tipsy ,my friend and i were out the town "shopping" and decided to have a wee   afterwards and that led to nose piercing     ,in my defence it was years ago !!!!
Lia when do you start your meds ?
Sue how you coping mrs?
Well girls i had my first weigh n tonight at WW and i have lost 6 lbs   TOTALLY shocked as i felt that i hadnt lost a pound ,nothing feels anylooser on me iykwim ,but i was sticking to it (apart from sunday) and was out walking everyday ,so im well pleased with that .....just need to keep it up want to lose another stone !!!!
Hope the rest of you chicks are doing well .
E  xx


----------



## KITTY1231

evening everyone hope you are all doing well

well if really happening collected my drugs this morning  was any one else up we were up at 11 and god the waiting room was packed but we didnt have long to wait  and headed then over to collect the drugs

im really panicing i think when i get saturday over and done with i will be fine and when i get my first injection over me with the injections do you have to stick the needle the whole way into your leg or belly 

as i said i hope everyone is well


----------



## KITTY1231

sorry it only little old me again 

when should start the brazil nuts and pineapple juice and how long should you take it


----------



## emak

Kitty ,you will be grand with the jabs ,they really dont hurt at all the needle is so fine ,but yes you have to stick it right in   do you start sniffing on Saturday? If i was you i would start the ole juice and nuts now ,cant do any harm .I would have drank and eat them anyway even without tx and the nurse did say that i had a lovely thick lining in the womb but i was also taking selium for ages before tx.That just reminds me that i must start all my vits again stopped everything when we had our bfn ,so must get the ball rolling again for both of us .GOOD LUCK


----------



## KITTY1231

thanks for that i know the brazil nuts just the plain one are half price in holland and barrats so must get some tomorrow i am not that fussed on them but if i chop them up i can put them in my cereal 

i start sniffing on saturday  anything else that i should be doing i feel like there is things that i should be doing but are not any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## emak

Kitty ,are you taking folic acid ? I was also taking co/enzyme q10 ,seleuim ,pregnacare ,...think that was it ,oh nearly forgot was taking thyem big fish oil capsuals for a while too (cant remember what they are called) if any of you other ladies can add any other vits worthwile taking i would love to hear.


----------



## Ladyhex

mollycat 
thats fantastic      that the phone call you get tomorrow is that all of them have doubled  

Crazykate 10 grand  think of all the shoes you could buy with that ....but really thats alot of money for tests and as the doc said they may not even show anythhing. it wouldnt be long to wait now for the NHS go 

weefluff ~ as andreaj posted ... i think you are right on track 
loopybud ~ the pics are great ....sorry i dont like coffee   ...as sue said there maybe an correction to IF 

lia.g glad all went well today one more ladies to add to the up and coming 2ww yeeha 
sue ~ not long now fingers crossed are you not even thinking about testing early ? 
sorry girl dont shout at me   

kitty you will be fine   you cant go back now lol 
emak what you are really trying to say is you are anybodies after a few drinks or will do anything after a few bottles 
girl after my own heart lol

hello ...........to ............jomag, babypowder, tearful, lgs, molly777, sweetchilli, yella, qnu, glitter, galaxy, apps, squirrel, cat0208, jellybaba, liljewel, babyrocks really hope i didnt miss anybody out


----------



## Ladyhex

loopyone ~ need help how do you feed your pet


----------



## lmk

hey just a quickie from me tonight soooooo much to catch up on after being 2 days absent lol!!!!!!  

Congrats Mollycat on 10 embies,   for you and nula tonight   
Lia so glad you're startin tx again hun.
emak OMG 6lbs fantabulous well done!!!!!!

catch up soon girls hope all girls in tx, 2ww etc are keeping healthy and hope you all get BFP's..... we are good people!!

big   to you all.
lmk xx


----------



## qnu

hey girls
sorry i didn't post earlier, my head is a wee bit fried, only got 1 egg and trying to get my head round it. i really hope it fertilises tonight and i have a chance. the doc and nurses all seemed a bit negative and although i felt ok at first this made me feel neg too. thanks to debby for all the texts and i'm over the moon for you.
if you have a spare prayer, throw it my way please. i have to phone at 1030.      
if i don't post, its prob bad news.
ta for all thoughts
nuala


----------



## lmk

nula hun be super  that 1 wee embie could be a fighter will   for you hun take it easy pet  
lisa x


----------



## Babypowder

Remind you of anyone??

Anyway, Mollycat well done 10 eggies-   they've done their thing over night 

Sue hows it going,  

Emak, I now have a tatoo courtesy of a bet , oh to be young and , but then I went on to have another one, and have had to stop myself from getting more 
Well done on your 6lb, its not easy, but thats a great head start, a few more 1lbs and that'll be a stone  

Nuala,  your wee eggs a fighter, sometimes one is all its takes    

Kitty good luck with the 1st sniff-you'll be grand 

Lia your next  

Jewels and weefluff      

Hi to all the other gals, hope you are all well


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say girls what are your thoughts on the brazil nuts and juice-I thought it was only for during stimming , should I start now? 

Right brekki time


----------



## yellazippy

QNU   I didn`t realise you were up for EC please please keep positive so many girls on here have gone

on to have a BFP in your situation    Try to relax and concentrate on preparing your body

to receive your very special embie in a few days   

Great news Molly   for fertilization

Wee Fluff any confirmation yet that all is ok

Emma well done on the 6lbs nearly a full half stone you go girl 

Hi to you all there are so many newbies i admit i`m a tad lost 

I`m not due to start for another couple of months so am hanging out on the FAT FIGHTERS thread  

Yella


----------



## Ladyhex

qnu   team one egg   think positive

yellazippy ~ fat figthers   
babypowder ~ i would start using it now, but im sure the other girls good tell you better.....good to be off  

what another  day   hope the weekend is better


----------



## andreaj81

nuala hoping and praying its good news for you n dh this morning       as the other ladies have said...it only takes 1!  

debby hoping your eggies have fertilised as well


----------



## jellybaba

morning girls, QNU hang in there 1 egg could just be that super eggie and it only takes one..

Mollycat congrats on the 10 eggs collected, well done you

big shoult out to the rest of you 
Babyrocks, Jomag, Babypowder, Lgs, Sweetchilli, Yellazippy, Glitter, Galaxy, weefluff (loving that name) apps, Squirrel, Cat0208. Liljeweil, babyrocks, Ladyhex, emak,Mollycat, crazykate, kitty1231, Lia.g, looyone, lmk, and the list goes on.... hope I didnt leave anyone out!


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

God you can do some talking.. its taken me ages to read all... 

Kitty good luck starting txt, the injection aren't bad honest my DH did them on the belly...  
Mollycate, 10 eggs brillant , good luck with et hun  
Babypowder, your funny, you have made me laugh so many times this morning with all you images... Hope all is going well with you...
Emak Glad your getting away, when are you heading to london? thats fab 6lbs well done..
Crazykate, really sorry things haven't worked out for you and i really hope you start soon again hun   
Liljewels, best of luck today hun  
weefluff hugs and best of luck
Loophybud, glad DH and you are all sorted flowers usually help  good luck with injections..
gnu,   hope all goes well pet, be positive
hello to everyone else hope you all keeping well

Well had a big row with BT last night about our broadband not been fix yet.. felt so bad afterwards and rang back and said sorry,... i know I'm a sad O big time... think I have found the side effect of the sniff this time round and its my patients and temper... i just don't have any anymore... start injections on the 12th may
roll on injection time...

chat later gilrs have a good day

hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

qnu any word mrs 

molly777    cant believe you went back on and said sorry   .....did you get it fixed or sorted ?
mollycat ~ have you got the call from the hopsital yet ?  

sue ~ what about you mrs , hows you keeping  
babypowder~what are you doing to day with your day off?

andreaj~ hows you keeps, hope DH is still looking after you ?  
crazykate ~ hows the plans for the conservatorycoming on ?

sweetchilli ~ were are you hiding now


----------



## molly777

I know i'm sad but  felt so bad afterwards... no not fixed yet... sending out a new part.. Just keep blaming the drugs for causing me to me like a bear with a sore head... 

How are you?


----------



## qnu

Hey girls
have been on the phone to my wise old sage mum for ages. 
phone dthe hosp and my little solitary egg has FERTILISED, we can't believe it, i can't find words for my relief, its just fantastic, so it goes back in tomorrow at 1245 hopefully ( i have to phone in the morning  to check everything is ok). i haven't prayed so hard in my life. my mum had phoned all my brothers and sisters and even my dad (mortifying) to get them praying, well it worked.
another hurdle over. phew.
Debby - i'm thinking of you mrs, how are you.
ladyhex, jellybaba, yellazippy - thanks for thoughts
molly777 - bt deserve all they get, don't feel bad
Kitty good luck starting tx
Babypowder- Hope all is going well with you
Emak - 6lbs well done, i'm jealous
Crazykate - 
Liljewels- good luck today 
weefluff- good luck
Loophybud - good luck with injections

sorry for missing anyone, i'm soo hyper i can't concentrate on anything
talk later
nuala
x


----------



## andreaj81

nuala so happy for you! go embie!!! 

ladyhex    love your pic for sweetchilli! 
im ok honey, dh is at work today so mum's bringing me to her's after lunch!  i'll be glad when i can finally drive again! lol stuck in the midddle of nowhere with nothing to do is not good as you can see by how many times i posted yest! lol hows you today? anything planned?

molly777 i can't believe you phoned them back! lol  im sure they thought you were crazy!  they prob deserved it tho...hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## Moonbeam08

im soo cross

the nurse took bloods from me yesterday to send to belfast for processing to test my estradiol levels .. if three follies it should be in the hundreds so the results would have indicated for sure whether or not they are follies ( to ease my mind)  

im sure they are all follies as they are all about the same size BUT i ahve had cysts before so just wanted to be sure.  

i just got a call to tell me that the clinic called belfast yesterday to warn them of the arrival of my bloods as so they would be waiting and that they woudl do a quick turn around. 

BUT belfast cant find them     ! they looked again this morning for them and still cant find them     so NO ONE KNOWS WHERE THEY ARE 

this means i have no results and i really wanted to know for sure before i pin all my hopes on what might just be empty flud filled sacs    instead of follies that contain proper viable eggs in the fulid filled sacs. 

ALSO last my trigger was an hour late as i discovered i had NO NEEDLES OR SYRINGES ! luckily DH was able to get me some (bless him) - i should point out at this point he is in a 'medical profession'  and not into naughty things ! 

im soo cross about lost bloods that i cant hardly do smilies !


----------



## molly777

qnu so happy for you hun, best of luck tomor will be   lots of  

M777


----------



## weefluff

Qnu I'm so happy for you too!!!!! Just chilling this morning. You know the way you don't usually tell people to twelve weeks that things have worked my mind is in a bit of a muddle cause a lot of people know what we have been through its hard to know what to do as I am so aware that's its early days?


----------



## qnu

thanks for all the   girls
weefluff - we told lots of people last time, but as my friend said we told the people we would tell if something went wrong, and for us this is what happened and when our ectopic happened we were floored by the amount of support we got, it was amazing. so i think its nice to be able to share the good news. we were careful not to tell 'everyone' just best friends and family.
were you a blond girl in the hosp yesterday texting on her phone, if you were i was accross from you
nuala


----------



## weefluff

No have dark hair but yes was on phone on this web site was there about half ten x


----------



## Babypowder

Nuala 'TOE' (team in egg) that is what Quond made up when herself and a couple of other girls only had one egg.......she is now 9wks pg  the power of prayer can work, so don't give up

Molly777  im with you on the temper, mine is slowly running out, thought I was doing well, but I can feel little things starting to get to me-I said to DP, that im starting to understand why people are desperate to get to jabs, its never anything major that annoys me, just noticing little things creeping in, but trying to keep the spirits up, an dthe wee pics help 

Ladyhex that twisters a geg 

Andrea, I remember, not being able to drive after my op, though I enjoyed being handed and footed, DP used to bring me my breakfast in bed, then make me a sandwich for lunch and leave it in the fridge along with a flask of tea 
However, when all the mags are read and DVD's watched cabin fever sets in 

BJP  to the IDIOT who can't find your bloods


----------



## qnu

weefluff were you sitting beside a girl whos phone kept ringing and was your dh beside you, i'm very nosy aren't i? i was sitting reading a mag on my own and then my hubby came in,(gray hair wearing black leather jacket). i have blond shoulderish length hair.
if it was you, you look very happy.
nuala aka miss marple


----------



## weefluff

No DH with me, I looked like I had been dragged backwards thru hedge. Stripey a and f shirt jeans and pink bag? There was someone there speaking on the phone whose DH was late?


----------



## Babypowder

Weefluff  Ambercrombie and Fitch  you where shopping in my fave shop in NYC   well barr Tiffanys


----------



## weefluff

I love a and f especially when you buy the fierce aftershave and spray it over everything (probably not good for you)! Its funny how everyone keeps their head down in rfc?


----------



## andreaj81

i just got my schedule in the post from origin! 

startin d/r 15 May, EC planned for 29th June - Our 2nd Wedding Anniversary and test day would be 14th July - My Bday!!!    that can only be a good omen, right?!

BJP  the person who lost your bloods!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

All I ask is that everyone reads this post

I have been reading this thread the last few days and I have to say thanks to everyone who's said either on here or via pm that they don't want me to leave. I realise that I was out of order with what I said on the waiting list thread, in my 2nd post on it, I was trying to explain what I meant in the first. I realise that I should have just left it. I do feel that I need to make it absolutely clear that I've always felt that the seperate lists was unfair and I'm so pleased that there is now only one. It was this comment which made me feel guilty for getting my BFP


LoopyOne said:


> Cate ...................................................................since you have your BFP


LoopyOne, I now realise that you weren't having a go at me for having my BFP but for what I said. I am sorry for taking what you said the wrong way, it's something I do too easily.

jellybaba: I'm sorry that I've upset you as well by being self absorbed. I want to thank you for pointing it out to me and I will at least try to be more supportive of everyone on here.

Weeza: I'm sorry you feel that I was putting words into your mouth, that was never my intention. I completely misunderstood what was said to me.

I'm sorry for everything I've ever said on here that's upset anyone. I'm also sorry that I live in Western Area and have already had my tx and got BFP when so many people have been waiting a lot longer for tx. I'm so glad that there's now one list for the whole of NI and that people who sign consent forms on the same day will get letters of offer at the same time. I'll admit that sometimes my views and opinions might not be what most people would consider normal but I'll at least try to explain the reasons for my views. That's all I've got to say at the moment apart from saying again how sorry I am for upsetting so many of you.


----------



## Babypowder

OMG andrea       its a sign for defo 

Weefluff id have had you shopping for me if I'd known you where heading over there


----------



## weefluff

Yeah I had a list. Oh your going to NY for IVF could you nip into a and f(being honest I asked my family what they would like) x I had a few incidents in NY such as just heading to clinic first day and getting pooed on the head by a bird, nearly having Charlotte out of sex bad city incident, and then getting mugged in time square(fortunately had nothing to nick)


----------



## Ladyhex

girls i have to say i so loving all the pics now it manys the pages so colourful


----------



## mollycat

good morning girles...

nuala aka Miss Marple... i was never more glad to see your text! woohooo on your wee fighter and roll on tomorrow to start nesting. god i prayed so hard it would come threw and gotta say prayers were answered  

Andrea.. congrats on getting your schedule, defo a good omen  

molly777... haha was it the BT indian hotline you said sorry too??  

BJP...god this made me laugh so much   i should point out at this point he is in a 'medical profession'  and not into naughty things ! ( hope they find them bloods and you give them a good   )   things go well for ya x

Cate1976...welcome back  

thanks all of you for your well wishes and thoughts, good news for me 9 eggs fertilised, up tomorrow at 12.15 and the nesting begins!

love and hugs to you all

Debby xox


----------



## Babypowder

Cate have read your post and understand you feel you need to apologise.

I'm not really sure of the in's and outs of the argument but just wanted to say-hindsight is a wonderful thing so many of us realise too late that we should have 

Also, it takes ALL types of people to make a world, there is more than one self absorbed person on this site-but hey equally there are great people here to support-we are who we are take it or leave it.

Really the 'taxpaying public' are forever reminding us that we're a burden and a drain, we need to stick together, we're all in the same boat no matter what


----------



## crazykate

BJP -       stupid buggers loosing your blood samples!!!

QNU - wooooooohooooooooo way to go girl   

Ladyhex - conservatory flying up seeing progress being made everyday  

Thinking of you all today xx


----------



## molly777

Mollycat, Best of luck tomor, really hope all goes well, 9 eggs thats great you most be very happy, have a good rest today ...   and   yes it was an indian... i'm an idiot...  
Andrea, so glad your Schedule arrived... best of luck with your tx, hopefully it will be you best every anniversary  
crayykate, glad your consevatory is coming on  

Lot of hugs to all M777


----------



## Moonbeam08

Crazy kate, ANdrea and BP -   thankyou ladies for listening to me rant and for those others who have responded as well !

How can we keep the faith when simple things arent even done right !     ?  

molly - im glad i made you chuckle !      and good luck tomorrow ! im up at 12.15 as well. DH is trying to get an hours off so he can come with me again. he hates the thought of us perhaps concieving and him not even in the same room at the time ! 

my thoughts are fleeting to after IUI. when i go home i plan on putting my feet up for the afternoon adn catching up on tele with my wee fluff ball.  then when DH gets home i think it might be time for some   

how often and when should we attempt this ? any thoughts out there from past experiences? last tiem we tried at tea time and bed time but there was no chance by the next am ! too exhausted ! this time DH wont be home until 8ish (iui is at 12.15) .... any thoughts on how many times and when? 

then all we can do is yell  swim little     swim ! 

then    and so commences the 2ww ! 

for all those who got good news recently


----------



## Cate1976

BJP:      at RFC for being      incompetant and irresponsible enough to lose your bloods. I hope they find them, if they have lost them then complain and take it as high as you can.

Andrea: So pleased your schedule has arrived.  and  ers that you get the best birthday pressie possible.

qnu: Hope and  that you get a BFP.

mollycat and Babypowder: Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## Babypowder

Mollycat woohooo 9 eggies coulpe of frosties then aswell?


----------



## Mamabud

Mollycat - well done on ur 10 eggs - I hope to-morrow goes acoording to plan and u get the   you deserve.  Nula someone was looking down on you - I'm so pleased that the one egg has fertilsed - again I hope u get a  

Andrea you must be so pleased that ur schedule has arrived - and Lia congrats on starting d/r - never worry about not being able to meet up - the work has to be done.

Cate welcome back - but can I say - don't be sorry about where you live or being pregnant.  It is not ur fault it is the system that stinks.  I hope u and the twins are doing well - how far gone are u now?

Crazykate - it will be difficult waiting on ur NHS go, but financially worthwhile, and it will give you a chance to start saving the pennies again.  I hope u don't have to wait too long untill the next tx.

Imak - thanks for lunch  

Off the work, glad you enjoyed the flowers - however I'm surprised no-one liked the coffee.  I must look for some chocolates next time - haven't time now, have to iron my uniform.

PS start injections in the morning - 5.30am - OMG another


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks loopybud, I'm 8 weeks now. Brooke and Rio (bump names) are fine. Still waiting for mw appointment to come.


----------



## molly777

welcome back cate, glad to hear all is going well, hope you get app soon


----------



## molly777

ps, Bjp missed your post about bloods and just read it there, i'm really sorry Bjp, you really don't need that...
everything is stressful enough, I hope your ok hun    so annoying and upsetting for you
hope all goes well hun

hugs M777


----------



## galaxy girl

hi all. good to hear how everyone is doing.
CrazyKate - we priced immune testing and at Care its £1,000. I know Dr F is not a fan as we had asked him too. Dr Farrag did mention sperm DNA fragmentation testing for us ( for which also need to go to england, or dublin though) its also a £1,000. We had it all booked to do when the Royal go came up.... at least it was supposed too ....roll on May!

BJP - how annoying you still haven't got answers! Is it all on  to go ahead tomorrow?

Cate - glad to see you posting again.


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi Girls,
Sorry I can't seem to keep up with you lot with the goings on & gossip.

Mollycat-Excellent news, 2 for ET & hopefully 7 to freeze, you go girl, all the best for tomorrow will be thinking of you.

Nuala-It only takes one, it has to be a super embie     whats the chances of that happening 100% success so far, keep it going, will be thinking of you tomorrow too, looks like you, me & Debby will be   together, same to anyone else who begins the 2ww or is already a member, sorry having trouble keeping up with everyones news.

Cate - Sorry I don't know all the ins & outs of whats been happening with you but I do know how frustrating it can be with waiting lists been on various ones the past 12 years just to where I am today.  Congrats on the    love the fact you have the given them bump names. 

Andrea - Thats def good news, I'm hoping the same as I had my EC on my 18th Wedding Annver, lets cross all fingers & toes.

BJP - you gave me a chuckle when I read about your DH wanting to be there when you conceived, never really thought of that before, but it is so true.  Feel free to rant anytime were all here to receive, you never know when we need to rant in return.

Loopybud - Good luck with the jabs, how the heck you gonna manage at that time of the morn, I always needed to be wide awake so I didn't mess up the dose.

Hello to anyone I have left out        

I will just slip in my news now, got 2 embies put back today, one 8 cell grade B, one 6 cell grade A,  was funny though as they had kept me & DH waiting a half hour past appointment & when we went into the room the embryologist had said one of them was only 4 cells, by the time she went to get them it had divided again, think she was shaking more than me, was worth the extra time waiting for that to happen.
Had a bit of a rough time as the dr coudn't get them in because my inners weren't straight

Enough waffle from me.
Hugs to all
Julie


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes about starting tx again  

Andrea - yay that your schedule arrived    Hope it all goes well for you hun  

Cate - good to have you back  

Nuala - so pleased that your one little egg fertilised.  Just goes to show it only takes one!  Hope everything goes well with transfer and 2ww  

Debby - PM for you hun

Loopybud - good luck with the jabs in the morning  

Crazycate - you're so lucky getting a conservatory!  Been wanting one for years  

Hi to everyone else. Computer is playing up so need to finish now before I lose connection again. Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Lia xo


----------



## emak

Nuala    just wanted to say I know how you are feeling ,i was so disappointed when i only produced one egg but like you my one wee eggie fertilized   ohhhhhhhhh what a relief that was ,jes you would have thought we had a bfp that morning when we made "the" phone call ...tears and all !!! You are now a member of a VERY exclusive club TOE (team one egg) Quond started it ,then i joined then wee Lisa had one embie ,so actually it should be called "team one embie"   BUT Quond is now pg so have faith .   
Debby ,im sure you are delighted hun ,i will say a wee prayer for all your embies tonight.
Hi to all the rest of yous chicks


----------



## Ladyhex

welcome back cate

qnu~      
andreaj ~ thats brilliant news about your schedule   

loopybud ~ you little druggie   
liljewel~ 2ww hopefully the out come will be BFP  

bjp~ cant believe they just lost your bloods idiots   
babypowder ~ did you enjoy your day off?   

mollycat ~      

im lost so much happening on here at the mo


----------



## andreaj81

Good Luck nuala n debby for ET today   just wanted to let you know im thinking of you xx

bjp good luck for EC today i have my fingers crossed for you     n if you feel the need 2 lamp someone down there for being stupid we'll support ya! lol

jewel congrats on being PUPO      rest up n hope dh spoils you


loopybud how did the 1st jab go? 5.30   my word!

cate welcome back!   good to see you xx

hope everyone else is well this morning!   its friday! woohoo!


----------



## apparition

Hi girlies
you are all having big stuff this week - all my love and     to you all.

Nuala and debbie & mollycat- hope the wee embies latch on good and strong. Its daytime TV for you.

lots of   jewels

great to get your schedule andrea and injections loopybud

so annoyed for you BJP

I'm praying to the post fairy -   waiting for my IVF invite letter from RFC - due next week but told if not it would be another month. Anyone else signed up this time last year got theirs yet?

Hope everyone else is well - sorry if anyone left out - still difficult keeping up in my rationed web time.

             to you all on this wet morning.

Try and catch up with you all later
Apps


----------



## Babypowder

Morning everyone,

Debbie and Nuala       for your et 

Jewels congrats on being PUPO 

BJP    for your ec, you've waited a long time for this missus 

Lia hows the sniffing?

Apps   your letter arrives-hees a special dance for the postman          

Sue30 hows it going      

 to all


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Debbie, nuala and Mollycat thinking of you all this morning hope all goes well for you all lots of   
Jewel, Brillant hun, best of luck on the 2 ww hope it flys by for you... 
App, really hope your letter arrives this morning 
Bjp, hope all goes well with ec  
Loopybud, good luck with your first injection..

To all the rest of the girls whatever stage your at or weather your waiting on the letter the very best of luck and love M777


----------



## Ladyhex

morning ladies

would i be right in saying this is sue30 D-day ?
mollycat, qnu    for you today

apps ~ i will do the same as babypowder....special dance for the post fairy 

liljewels ~ hows you feeling today first day of the 2ww  
loopybud ~ how did the first injection go this morning 

babypowder~ when do you start your injections 
lia.g ~ hows the sniffing going for you  



andreaj81 said:


> bjp good luck for EC today i have my fingers crossed for you   n if you feel the need 2 lamp someone down there for being stupid we'll support ya! lol


Molly777~ howsyou this morning ?

hello to everybody else


----------



## Ladyhex

girls got the day wrong sue is testing on monday    
sue ~ hows you keeping mrs ?
   

quond the same for you mrs


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry posting this way girls but my computer is only letting me put in a few lines and then i cant see the rest to type 

Babyrocks and lgs hows the sickness , has it left you yet or are you both still being sick ?

what a **** day 

the weekend is to be good


----------



## molly777

I'm good ladyhex thanks for asking...
How are you? 
its suppose to dry up later and be really nice...


----------



## Ladyhex

im not to bad thanks m777

i hope so, we were thinking of having a BBQ over the weekend for the bank hol


----------



## Sue30

Morning girls  

First of all GOOD LUCK to Nuala and Debbie for today (sorry I didn't get on earlier to say) .. can't wait for you to join me in PUPO  - glad to see you are already there Liljewels -     

Hey Ladyhex - yes you are right - Monday for us .... if I make it ... thanks so much for good wishes .. 

Hey Molly777, Apparition -   your letter arrives this week so at least you KNOW when you are starting, Andrea - great news your schedules has arrived), LiaG -how you getting on so far?, BJP - how you doing?, Hope those   did their thing ....   Loopybud .. whats it like being a pin cushion?, Cate - welcome back, good to see you posting again  , BP - how you feeling today?

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday girls - I had a bit of brown discharge (sorry TMI I know) so spent the day in bed yesterday - been some spotting since and a little bit this morning .. yesterday was assuming the worst .. but as it didn't turn into a flow or anything .. I feel a wee tiny bit better about it today! am very scared about doing anything now so spending to day in the house as well - just hoping I can make it through to test day!

Sue


----------



## Ladyhex

sue they say brown discharge is implant bleeding    v for monday 
just you put your feet up and rest mrs


----------



## molly777

hi sue, hope your ok hun and taking it easy today... yes put the feet up and take it easy..
will be thinking of you, lots of   and   think positive

lol M777


----------



## Sue30

Thanks Ladyhex and Molly 777


----------



## crazykate

- Sue.

Are Nuala and Debbie now PUPO    CONGRATULATIONS ladies    

Apps did your letter arrive?

Here's a question that was raised on the Cycle Buddies thread that I post on and I just wonder what your thoughts/ideas are:

I was explaining about private tx and our NHS go and how if we have 4 failed cycles that we loose our NHS turn...........how would the NHS know if you didn't tell them 

Happy FRIDAY everyone........

kate


----------



## andreaj81

sue     as the other ladies have said brown spotting could be a sign of implantation    

kate you make a very valid point! im not sure if they would know...how could they?!   i could be wrong tho??

morning ladyhex n m777 you both well


----------



## Babypowder

Are you advocating lying Crazykate  

On one hand they may not know, but on another if they needed a medical history maybe 

Or if you didn't let on and you took your NHS go and it turned out to be the same consultant , you know how some work both at Origin and at RFC? 

  thats a puzzling one.


----------



## apparition

hi all
Sue - legs up, tv, chocs and stay in bed.     to you!

Hope all you other girlies are doing OK.

Although it has brightened up outside my day is getting darker and i'm sitting here in work close to tears.

really close mate txt me to say they had a wee girl (their third kid) this morning - bless her.
And now a really good work mate has just told me his wife is pregnant with their third.
I'm so happy for them all (really nice people) but cracking up inside. 
Why isn't there a fairer distribution of baby dust for us IFs.
  

Lost for words Apps


----------



## andreaj81

apps  sorry your havin a crappy day honey. sometimes it all feels so unfair. hoping you feel better soon


----------



## Mamabud

Apps - you have to believe that your day will come - hard I know but when you have to work hard at something you appreciate it more.



Have a piece of cake to cheer you up - guilt free!

Sue - fingers crossed that you have had an implantation bleed - Monday will seem like ages away!

Debbie - take it easy to-day girl - no stress, just tv and bed!

I had a mini drama this morning with my first injection. I thought I had the dial at 37.5 but I was using the wrong marker and had it primed at 300 iu. I panicked but I hadn't the plunger ready to go. It took my hubby to sort it out but when I had it in my leg we hadn't it ready to inject - disaster or what. I was so worried that I had wasted the drugs - thank goodness it turned out ok. The injection was fine - not at all sore . To-morrow will be a better day - I'll be an old pro by then!

DH granda passed away yesterday, so I have to go to the wake this afternoon, then we have a 40th birthday party for my big sister in the Lodge at 8pm. I'm also working Sat and Sunday day so it is going to be a busy week-end.

Take care, Louise


----------



## Babypowder

Ack Apps pg announcments are so hard , you are happy for the people, but it doesn't make it any easier, we all understand that,    its all of our turn next


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies went for my scan this morning 1 baby with a good heart beat an got a wee picture lol its still early days so takin each day at a time good luck were ever you all are on treatmentxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex, I've been playing with the wee pics again........so here's an update for all 

DOWN REGULATING



LOOPYONE
BABYPOWDER
GLITTERGIRL
LIA G
KITTY

STIMMERS 

JOMAG
LOOPYBUD

PUPO GIRLS BABYDUST

SUE30
JEWELS
MOLLYCAT


----------



## Babypowder

lgs thats great news  well done. Glad you got a wee pic too.


----------



## Babyrocks

Great news LGSxxxxxxxxx


----------



## qnu

hey all
well done debby, take it easy and put your feet up.
just to say thanks for all prayers and pos thoughts, but it wasn''t to be this time. our one wee egg although it fertilised against the odds didn't make it as far as et. so its over for us. the doc has politely said that we have slight chance of ivf working in the future!!! not what we wanted to hear.
so i'm going to disappear for a while as this is a bit tough.
good luck all and talk soon again
nuala
xo


----------



## mollycat

good afternoon girlies....

BJP... was that you in the waiting room this morning? how did you get on Mrs?   for you!

lgs... great news  

nuala..thinking of you  

sue30..not long to go to test date, keep your feet up honey  

loopybud... wow what a morning for you, sorry to hear about the death in the family. enjoy your wee party at the lodge  

andrea...congrats on finally getting you schedule, bet your grinning from ear to ear  

liljewel...how you feeling today? feet up relaxing i hope  

apps...anything in the post today  ??   it comes soon x

crazycate... to be honest i dont think they would know. sure even my own doctor hasn't asked me anything about the ivf and notes never got sent too the royal when they should have. and ive never seen the same person twice at the royal, only seen doctor Boyle when we signed for the ivf. id take your chances if thats what you want xox

babypowder... loving your lists... really lets everyone know people stages and remind dumb old me about names!! go girl  


thankyou all for all your thoughts..... 

well had my et today..a grade A 5 cell and got 6 frosties...here to joining the 2ww gang xox


----------



## Babypowder

Mollycat congrats on being PUPO   6 frosties    brill.

Loopybud,enjoy the lodge no   though 

Nuala, so sorry it wasn't your time, hope you find the strenght when the time is right to think about IVF again 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## apparition

Love to all of you

Nuala - bless you, your DH and the wee embie.       Some how you will find the strength.
Don't give up your dream just let it make its way closer itself to you. We'll be here when you need us.

Be gentle on yourself! 
Apps


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
Conratulations Mollycat  thinking of you on your two week wait.

great news lgs - little one must have found a cosy home.

How did eveyone else fair today?
Going home for wine, bath, good book and later a chinese.
Have to drop in somewhere first to buy baby clothes for a gift basket at DHs work.  - IF SUCKS  

and what does PUPO mean?
Apps


----------



## andreaj81

nuala so sorry it wasn't meant to be this time honey. im sure you n dh are heartbroken    take time away just the 2 of you. as the other ladies have said we're here when you need us xx

debby congrats on being PUPO - (apps it stands for pregnant until proven otherwise   )

apps your evening sounds divine!!!! i was gonna make dinner but now you've tempted me with chinese   what could i have that wouldn't kill my heartburn? hmmm...where's that menu.......


----------



## KITTY1231

afternoon ladies 

sue my friend was the same as yourself she had bleeding and she took to her bed and never moved for four days and went on to have a baby girl 11 weeks ago and yes it was through ivf at rfc so please take things easy

emak i am taking my folic acid and have started taking omega 369 as well

any one who is on 2ww good luck   away for you all 

hope everyone else is fine and have a good weekend

start tx tomorrow morning really nrevous


----------



## Sue30

Afternoon ... slept there for about 3 hours  

Nuala ...   .. sorry to hear that this cycle didn't work for you .. this is more than tough .... a chance is still a chance ... take care of yourself and DH over the next few weeks and you know were we are if you need support! 

Crazycate- I wondered the same thing - if you had been to another clinic and asked for non disclosure - how could they find out ..?? I'm honestly not sure what the position is - do you have to sign something at the RFC to say you haven't had 4 cycles .. anyone know?

Apparition ...   - sounds like a 'SXXXer' of a day - totally understand that you are happy for your friends but it comes with a punch in the stomach .. why is it so easy for some and not others .... you just have to keep positive that one day it will be you and DH spreading the good news  

BP - list is great .. thanks!!! Hope you are enjoying your day off work ....  

Brilliant news Lgs - heres to a healthy 33 weeks of pregnancy ahead!

Loopybud ..   at your injecting story .. it is SO daunting until you get used to it ... glad DH was able to take control of the situation!!!! SOrry to hear about DH granda - it all happens at once!!!

Debbie ..     welcome to PUPO ..  &   that your wee bean snuggles in for the next 8 months ... 
Cheers ladies for all your support - Kitty, I can hardly let myself believe it might have been an implantation bleed .... but heres hoping! 

Andrea - hows you?? Think I am going to go for that chinese too .. it is Friday after all  

THanks girls for all your support  - Kitty, I can hardly let myself believe it might be an implantation bleed ..   As you can imagine the the knicker checking is excessive! Just   I make it through until Monday!! Have had my feet up for a few days now .. I was suppose to be going to the Merchant for afternoon tea tomorrow but now I don't know what to do ... don't want to do anything I would regret ... think I will decide in the morning!

Chat later 

Sue


----------



## mollycat

kitty... good look with tx, bet you cant believe tx is about to start! it goes so fast after d/r and your head will be in a whirl right up to et  my best advice is to take it easy and try not to stress to much, (( even thought sometimes thats hard ))



hugs Debby x


----------



## shaz2

jeez girls u lot can faily  

thanks to everyone asking for me there, got on ok in london didnt really get much answers though!! still feel likeno further forward!!

emma well done chick on the weight loss thats brilliant.. 

nuala    words cant describe how use must be feeling..xxx


lgs so delighted for u heres to a healthy brilliant pregnancy...xxx 

sorry not much personals but just way to many to catch up on....lol....xx

girls   just wondering if anyone else was told about this? we were told that there was no send outs for may on the nhs?? anyone else hear this??

hope everyone is well..xx


----------



## Sue30

Shaz - someone else definitely did mention that on here (sorry I can't remember who)   - maybe on the waiting list board

Did you suspend yourself on the list - does that mean you will be no 1 the next time letters are sent out?

Sorry to hear you didn't get any answers in London .. are you going to have any more tests?


----------



## weefluff

Have a lovely holiday weekend everyone x


----------



## shaz2

hey sue

yeah i was frozen on list in januray by consultant in london then reactivated in feburary then discovered was pregnant so frozen again and reactivated again in march...lol...mad!!  tests all have been done their on tuesday so will get results of them in few weeks time ...i hope...xx


----------



## lgs30

hi i hurt my back on the car door wil it harm the baby


----------



## cat0208

Hi girls,
Firstly thanks to ya'll for lovely welcome.  Wish i hadda posted earlier now!

Congrats all the PUPOs - Sue30, Jewels and Mollycat.  I   that you get the outcome u deserve.

Apps sorry to hear youve had hard time at work.  I only back to work 6mths and there have been 3 preg announcements 1 of whom is only 3 wks back from mat leave.  Its hard to swallow but heres hoping we'll have r own announcements and soon!  hope letter shows up soon.

Lsg - congrats on scan it must be amazing for u both.

qno - really feel for u and dont really no what to say.  take time out for each other 

Kitty1231 best wishes for tom and throughout ur tx.

I received letter this wk for app at RFC 10th June re IUI.  Dont wanna sound completely clueless (but i am) but does any1 no how long after this does tx start?  

To everyone else big hello and sorry i not fully up to spead yet (still at the note taking stage!!!)

Enjoy hol weekend  

Cat


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Kitty put you on the cycling list-your d/r with the la la girls 

Sorry just a quickey, going to watch Criminal Minds and whoever mentioned the  chinese for dinner  I ended up having one too 

 to all, BABYPOWDER.


----------



## Babyrocks

Nuala, really sorry to hear this wasn't meant to be your time. Don't give up hons , there is still hope. 
I've been there before not getting to transfer, the next cycle could be completely different.

Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Hellooooooooooooooo
Kitty good luck for tomorrow ,what time is your first sniff? 
Nuala PM for you    
Debby   on being PUPO 
Hi Cat0208 welcome to FF ,is this your very first appointment ,you know that your gp/hospital has referred you for ? If it is im afraid it could be quiet a while before you actually get started   ,have you been reading the waiting list thread ...scary stuff   good luck with the appointment ,who is your consultant?
Sue ,i think things are lookin good for you   hang in there.
Shaz will   tomorrow.
BP and Loopy hows the sniffing going?
Loopybud    disaster with the ole jab this morning ...hope tomorrows goes better 
Well, we our appointment for Origin ,its on 11th June for AMH and for DH to get a SA done (bet he cant wait for that ),its worked out well for us as we are both off on a weeks holiday ,so no need for work to know just yet  Thats the same week we are in London ,but appointment isnt til the Thursday and we get back on Tuesday ,feeling really positive abouts things at the moment .Work is going loads better than i thought it would ,im losing weight ,we have our review on the 13th at rfc ,then a wedding,then London and finally Origin ,its gonna be a busy couple of months (and expensive) now im panicking     Just feel i have plenty to look forward to    
Think i will go and open a bottle of wine  chat later chicks
Emma xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

well ladies you can really    4 pages i had to read  

first thing qnu ~ words fail me 
~*~ Thinking Of You All The Time ~*~

I asked the Lord to bless you
As I prayed for you today
To guide you and protect you
As you go along your way....
His love is always with you
His promises are true,
And when we give Him all our cares
You know He will see us through...

So when the road you're traveling on
Seems difficult at best
Just remember I'm here praying
And God will do the rest.


Take Care, You're Always In My Thoughts


----------



## lmk

QNU i second what ladyhex said   take care of yourself and dh  

loopybud   poor you this morn! it would have maybe earned you £250 on you've been framed lol!! (sorry for laughing but i done something similar)!!  how was the lodge? did you have desert?!!! hope dh is ok... talk to you soon  

well done debby glad all went well for you   for you and dp 

catch up with you all soon 

stay positive         to us all!! sweet dreams lisa xx


----------



## Ladyhex

mollycat ~ on PUPO

kitty good luck for tomorrow ..you will be fine 
babypowder ~ cheers for the list thats just what i needed  

lgs that great news mrs look after yourself now 
emak ~ you are going to be busy the next couple of month .... maybe not a bad thing keeps your mind of things 

sue ~ afternoon naps are good 
apps ~ so sorry mrs you had a s**t day at work  

shaz2 ~ sorry you didnt get all the answers in london .....   i know there is something about the lab getting done up not to sure really

loopybud ~ sorry to hear about DH Granda passign away   no drink tonight for you lol have a good party ....hope you are better at them injections tomorrow  

bjp ~ how did you get on this morning mrs 
crazykate how would they know  

well girls i went out for dinner to night (had a really lovely meal) with the girls from work then went to bingo and i won £60


----------



## mollycat

thought you might find this interesting...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article5119721.ece


----------



## cat0208

Morning all.  Gorgeous morning here by the seaside and hope it stays that way cos we heading to bbq tonight.

Ladyhex well done on the £60. Ive never been myself but sound gd craic.

Loopybud, things easier 2nd time round?

Emak, loving ur PMA.  this nxt few wks will fly in for u.  I seeing dr boyle and have been for all my tests and am unexplained.  The letter said it was regarding siui but i was just wondering how long after this app do i actually start.  Thanks for the welcome.

Must dash cos my little sis on way down for fashion advice on what to wear tonight.  I love it...makes me feel so young!

Have good day
CaT
xxxxx


----------



## lia.g

Gosh you lot are a nightmare to keep up with  

Where do I start  

Debbie -   on being PUPO and 6 frosties!  That brilliant hun.  Best of luck for the   xo

Apparition - hope the post fairy delivers that letter soon and sorry to hear you were having a difficult day with the birth announcements.  Its always so hard but hopefully it will be your time soon  

Jewels - congrats to you as well on being PUPO and good luck for the  

Sue - how you holding up hun?    it was an implantation bleed and you get a positive result on Monday   

Kitty - good luck for stating tx  

Nuala - so sorry it wasn't to be this time.  You and DH must be so disappointed   Take care of each other xo

Loopybud - sorry to hear about DHs granda  

Lgs - how lovely, one healthy heartbeat. I'm sure you're over the moon  

Babypowder, Ladyhex and Sue - thanks the sniffing is going fine. Not going insane just yet 

Hi to Shaz, emma, crazycate, yella, cate, sweetchilli, loopyone and anyone else I've missed. So many of us now!

Lia xo


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

I'm really sorry that I'm just putting this on & running but want to update myself on you all

We're having twins!  Have been very very sick & last nite after vomitting really badly at 11PM I bled a little which panicked us big time esp after m m/c in June

Went to clinic this am & at 6w 2d there are 2 strong heartbeats!

Thrilled to bits!!!  Maybe at last our heartache is behind us.  

Love SQ
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## apparition

Hi all
thanks so much for all the pepping up yesterday. 
Feeling much better today   lots of DH hugs and a great bath, book, wine & chinese (apologies for starting a trend)
Lovely morning and have been busy painting the fencing - just keeping busy. Quiet times remind me of the big gap.

No letter today just a thank you card for a friends baby gift! Got to go shopping now for 3 kids gifts - all were born in the same two weeks while we were trying and suffering under the clomid. I hate May but I'm feeling more upbeat. Thanks so much.

Love the 'PUPO'!!   to all you girls.

Congrats shopping queen - I think you might be the third in the 'it happens in threes'

   for you Sue - just take it really easy.

Just seen the time - got to head out and book some Star Trek tickets for next week. Sorry no more personals.

Thanks for being there girls Apps


----------



## Cate1976

Nuala: So sorry to hear your news.  to you and DH.

Apps:  to you, I've found pg and birth announcements hard at times as well. Buying baby things for others people is hard, think we've all been there. Hope your letter comes soon.

Sue: Hoping and  ing for BFP for you on monday. The bleed may have been implantation. After my bleed, I stayed horizontal for 2 days, bleed was on the Monday evening so Tuesday and Wednesday daytime I was on the settee only moving to go to loo or to get drinks and food from kitchen. The Thursday when I got home from the scan, I was up and about but taking things easy as well. I'd say go for the afternoon tea tomorrow if you're feeling up to it. 

Jewels:  welcome to FF, congrats on being PUPO. Hope you get BFP.

mollycat: Congrats on being PUPO and having 6 embies frozen.

loopybud: Sorry to hear about your DH's Grandad, how did your sister's party at the lodge go? 

lgs: Pleased your scan went well, 

Shopping Queen: FANTASTIC news. I really do hope and  that the rest of your pg goes well. That's the 3rd twin announcement in just over 2 weeks. 

Cat0208:  welcome to FF. Hope you find it as supportive as I have.

Emak: Hope next few months go well for you and that you get BFP.

Hi to everyone else, Loopyone, Babypowder, Glittergirl, Lia and Kitty, hope the d/r is going ok and you're coping with the side effects. I got the mood swings but avoided everything else luckily. Jomag and Loopybud, hope you're getting used to the injections, DH did most of mine for me as I really don't like needles.


----------



## Mamabud

Well hello everyone.  Imak - I love the comment about You've been framed lol.  I can laugh now but I had that horrible gut wrenching feeling at the time.  I'm glad to say this morning went ok and I managed it all my self (blue peter badge).  Thanks for all the well wishes.

Cat and kitty - welcome - this board is brilliant.

Cate - I'm finding the injections fine - once I know how to do them!!

Shopping Queen - so pleased for you - twins - so exciting

Nuala - hugs and prayers going your way - we need to believe that one day it will happen

Ladyhex I'm always scared to go to bingo incase someone hunts me off their seat - lol.  Well done on ur win.

Hi to everyone else.  So many of us now - it's brilliant

Well I had a lovely night last night at the Lodge.  We had a pink limo cake and it was class looking.  My sister really enjoyed it.  Discovered to-night that DH family has been telling the world about out IVF - even their bloody taxi driver.  Not impressed - it's our story to tell if we want.

I'm working to-morrow morning, and getting out early for the funeral so it is about time I was asleep.  

 Louise


----------



## Sue30

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to let you know DH and I got a   this morning! (Testing a day early as DH has to go to work tomorrow) We are totally delighted but I am still spotting so am petrified of getting too excited or really to do anything ... 

Thanks so much for all your  ,   and   - they really helped me along these last few days!!

Plan is to take it easy over the next few days too and   that the spotting stops!



Sue XOX


----------



## shoppingqueen

OMG Sue & DH!!!!!!!!!  Woohoo!!!  

Mega congratulations to you both!!!!  Terrific news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thrilled to bits for you!

Love SQ
XXX


----------



## mollycat

shoppingqueen and sue30


----------



## emak

SUE           what wonderful news.

Sharon ,great news from you 2 on the twinnies      

Hello to the rest of you chicks ,too hung over for a "proper" post will try later


----------



## andreaj81

sue  to you n dh! what fantastic news!

shoppingqueen wow twins!  congratulations!

hope everyone else is well n having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Babypowder

Sue.....

Its just brill,  to you and DH im sooooooooooo excited for you. BP


----------



## Babypowder

Morning everyone

Shopping Queen    on the twinnies.

Well was a quiet weekend on here  hope everyone is well.

I was out yesterday DP was playing a match, went down to watch him, and one the the other men's daughters was there with her wee twins, last-time I'd seen them they were weeks old, their 6mnths now , I have to say, some days I say to myself-in a self preservation way, if tx doesn't work, it'll be fine, I'm not that bothered, but I held those wee twins yesterday, they smiled and giggled away, giving kisses, and I looked at their wee faces and thought, I want this soooo much, so I started analysing everything I've been doing up til now, have I been doing enough etc, well its day 17 for me, so will just have to keep going and        and       .

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Babypowder

Its Two years from Madeleine disappeared,  she is safe and a yellow ribbon  she comes home.........


----------



## Cate1976

Sue: Congrats on your BFP. Hope the spotting stops soon.


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex, I've been playing with the wee pics again........so here's an update for all 

DOWN REGULATING



LOOPYONE
BABYPOWDER
GLITTERGIRL
MOLLY 777
LIA G
KITTY

STIMMERS 

JOMAG
LOOPYBUD

PUPO GIRLS BABYDUST

JEWELS
MOLLYCAT

BEYOND 2WW 

SUE3O


----------



## Cate1976

It's been 2 years since Madeleine was taken from her parents. Praying that she's found and returned to her family soon.


----------



## IGWIN79

Sue Congetulations hun so so happy for you        heres to a happy and healthy eight.5 months ahead hun     

Andrea yeaaah starting soon hun hopefully i wont be far behind 

Lgs good to here the wee heart beat   look after your self  hun 

emak bet your all happy now you have your app 

cate .. good to see ya back hope you and twins are keeping well 

Lady hex im back lol i am heading for a nap now ,nothing else hee hee hee .... nice picture of the bed 

Liag hope your not haveing to many side affects this time  hun 

sorry if i have missed anyone hope yous are all keeping well have not been on so much been so busy latley 
Dh took me to bushmills , the smugglers inn for the night for my 30th birthday and we met some people from down south and ended up really plastered i am still suffering lol but it was really good to get away , and he bought me a lovley eternaty ring to , hes so good love him to bits


----------



## lia.g

Sue - congratulations on the    Brilliant news  

Sweetchilli - what a fab DH you have!  Smugglers inn is lovely and an eternity ring, very jealous    Happy 30th for tomorrow


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks liag 
He really spolied me hes fantastic at the min 

Hows you keeping feeling ok ??/


----------



## IGWIN79

WHOS ALL GOING TO THE NORTH WEST THIS YEAR


----------



## shaz2

shoppingqueen and sue many congratulations on your brilliant news, well done girls.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

sue congrats on the BFP            


as you all know we had our 2nd iui on fri and were starting out with what i hoped were three follies  . 

the clinic doesn't routinely do e2 levels but as i had a cyst (identified by its size by ultrasound) and only one follie last time i asked them to be checked. 

my e2 level came back around 600pmol on cd 7 with 'follies' of 22,23 and 24.

firstly what is a figure of 600 on cd 7 like ? good bad or ugly ? i got the feeling that if this was a natural cycle a level of this would be ok and indicating i had a mature egg.. but as it was a stimulated cycle with more follies than a natural cycle i am a bit worried.  

the doctor thought that this meant that i probably only had one egg and the others were cysts.  

im very worried that this e2 level of 600 was made up form contributions from all three follies and thus no mature eggs therefore none can fertilise?   

i called the GP (who admitted she didnt know much about this fertility treatment or the implications of results but doesnt think it would be like 200 units per follie.. more likely from one follie thus one good egg so have to cling to that hope.. what do you think ? 

i took my trigger at 01.30am thurs morning and i know that this figure can rise fairly rapidly up until ov. i believe due to bbt that i ov'd on fri. if this is the case my concerns may be aleviated .. nothing i can do now anyway 

as i have no experience of e2 levels i  was hoping someone could shed some light on my situation 

we had 30million active sperm cells put back    (apart from the couple of drops the nurse said came out of the catheter when she withdrew it


----------



## lia.g

BJP - sorry hun, can't help you with your question but hopefully some of the others will know  

Sweetchilli - I'm grand thanks.  Just heading to Portrush now. Kellys are having a barbe and chillout night on their new outdoor terrace.  Will of course be heading to the NW200 this year.  One of my fav wknds on the north coast.  Our friend has a house on the course so great spot to watch it from.  You heading up?


----------



## Mamabud

Sue - I had a really good feeling that you were successfull - congratulations on ur pregnancy.

Sweetchilli - I'm due my e/t on 15th May so I'll be taking it easy, but I'm close to the NW as I live in Coleraine so I'll be about somewhere.  I'm normally working so it will be great to actually have it off.

Just a quick question with reference to the injections - do you normally see a bit of the liquid after the injection or is this just occassional?  This happened to me the 1st injection but this morning there was none - nor no blood either (slight bit of blood b4).  I know I'm stressing out as it definately went in but justing wanting a


----------



## crazykate

SUE HUG CONGRATULATIONS MRS - I'm so pleased to have logged on today and read your news    

Emma - Wooooooohoooooooooooo time to grab that elusive BFP with both hands and make it stick mrs     

Apps -   know how you feel hun, spent all day saturday surrounded by my nieces and nephews at a birthday party..........the only one there with no little ones.

Shoppingqueen - way to go girl I'm over the moon for you both!!!!!!!!

Lgs - good to hear everything is well.

Loopybud - it's nothing to worry about hun - it will happen on occasion  

Sweetchilli - won't be at NW this year as my sister has picked that Saturday to get married.......she's so inconsiderate  

BJP - can't help you I'm afraid but you've got to keep upbeat and positive and believe it will work - fingers crossed for you hun 

Nuala -     - thinking of you. We all know how it feels and nothing we can say will make it better for you but each and everyone of us is here for you when you're ready   

Babypowder, ladyhex, loopyone, cat, kitty, cate,.......ooooooo I'm struggling here       big cyber hugs to all.

AND condone lying.............moi       - What they don't know won't hurt - will it!  And if it would save all of us from loosing our NHS go which I feel we should all be entitled to regardless of how many private tx's you had then...........


----------



## Babyrocks

SUe, congratulations hons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Liag ... i cant wait i have to phone not this tuesday but next to see if they have a slot for me to start , if they dont i will be going to the north west and will be making the most of it     we are camping right beside a bar on the portstewert road so plenty of      were going for the hole weekend so might see you about 
We are staying in the back of dh van and will have my mattress in the back    

Crazycate ... that is so inconsiderate      still theres still plenty of   at the party after    

Loopybud hope all goes well on the 15th of may hun    , might see ya to hee hee 

Bjp2008 ... Sorry i wish i had some answers for ya but dont know much at the moment 

Sue how ya keeping ??
Bbayrocks how are you hun ??


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
enjoying a lazy Bank holiday morning with Dh -( he rarely gets them off). 
Managed to stay busy yesterday painting fences.

DH is going to the NW200 with his Dad in Elie (the Motorhome-MH) so managed to get a little overtime and maybe a few girlies over later. So if you see a short bearded cute guy with an older hobbling looking twin tell the cute one to ease up on the beer and mind his swimmers. Hes really looking forward to some Son & DAd time.

Made an apointment with Sharon the acupuncturist - does anyone recommend anyone else in the Lisburn/Belfast area before I decide on her?

Congrats Sue  

jewels and mollycat - hope the 2ww brings equal luck.      

Lots of love to you all and thanks for the  
Apps


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,just on my break from work, sorry for no personals but wondered if anyone could help me with my question.....

When I go to the loo, im wiping blood-lastnight it was bright red and now its more dark brown, not enough to need a pad, just when I wipe(sorry know this is TMI) but im panicking, as you know im D/R is this normal or does it happen? Im NOT due my af as im D/R and even if it it was it doesn't usually come til around the 15th-I wanted to try here first to see if anyone one had an idea-though DP wants me to phone Hospital-but its bank holiday-we're both just worried Im not DR right or i've done something wrong             thanx girls.


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi Girls,
Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, I'm trying to catch up as best I can, I'm still at the checking back & forward stage (sorry terrible memory think its all the drugs LOL).

Nuala, your first on my list, so sad to hear your news, we all   for a good outcome but sadly it doesn't always happen, take time to recover for yourself & DH, my thoughts are with you.  We will all be here when your ready.

Mollycat - I bet your like me counting the days since you test one day after me, not sure I will be able to resist the temp to test early though.  Trying to work every ache & twinge, think I am going mad.  DH has been great, never seen a man clean so much, never realized how house proud he was, LOL.  Let me know how its going with you, we can compare notes.

Crazykate, I agree with the others, I know Dr Williamson does private work so not sure what the deal is with going private & still waiting on the NHS, maybe better to wait as you never know that could be your time & you could save the money for spoiling yourself.

Sue30,     Congratulations, Just take it easy, enjoy the next 8 months, get as much kip as you can cause after that no sleep for around 18 years  

Loopybud, Glad you got your jabs sorted, very nerve racking the 1st time, then its like you have been doing forever, you will be a pro by the end.

Apparition, PG announcements suck, I have had people rub it my face that they are trying for a baby, then dismiss it as if its such as easy thing to do, feel like scratching there eyes out.

Lgs30, Thats brill news, good excuse for a bit of pampering I say.

Cat0208, Know how you feel about the note taking, don't think I will ever catch up with everyone , the girls make you feel very welcome.  The only reason I found my way here is that someone actually spoke to me in the rfc waiting room & mentioned this site, weird but wonderful.

Emak, Good luck when you start your 2nd go, by then you will be an expert, Hope all goes well with your apps in June.  I'm so jealous you can still have wine, have a glass for me & the rest of the girls not allowed at the mo   .

ShoppingQueen, wow, twins, Congrats, I'm sure your delighted, double sleepless nites, double dirty nappies etc & you will love every moment of it.

Cate1976, think you may have started a trend on here, long may it continue, be like that village in Africa I think it is, has the highest number of births of twins.

Babypowder, I'm not sure about the bleeding but you know you still get AF after you start DR, its actually more important that you inform the clinic if AF don't appear, hope this helps, I know my 1st cycle my AF after I started DR was very heavy & I panicked but when I phoned I was told this was a good sign DR was working well.  If your still worried check it out with the clinic as I'm sure they have heard everything before dozens of times after all they are meant to be the experts.

Thanks to all of you for the support, makes the     so much easier to get through.
I must admit I'm bored to tears as DH yells every time I get out of my chair, so many thing I could be doing, but its great he is so concerned wants it to work so badly this time, we forget sometimes that they are a part of it all too.

Hugs to all below, forgive me if I miss anyone out.

Nuala, Debby, Loopybud, Apparition, BJP, Lia, Sue30, Molly777, Andrea, Ladyhex, Quond, Babyrocks, Cate1976, Crazykate, Lgs30, Glittergirl, Kitty, Cat0208, ShoppingQueen & lastly I think Sweetchilli.

Let me know if I have missed anyone, have a written list beside me just incase.


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli: . Glad you enjoyed your night away. Sounds fab.

Babypowder: Didn't have that on dr so no idea. I'd ring RFC in the morning to ask them.

I'm ok, still waiting for first appointment with mw to come though.


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli 

babypowder  sorry i can't help with the spotting but as cate said i'd phone in am just to be sure. i know you do still get af on d/r so maybe its startin early??

bjp i haven't a clue about e2 levels sorry honey  did you get hold of anyone today?

hope the 2ww is goin well debby n jewels how you feeling? 

hows everyone else? hope the druggies are all well, not long now til i join you


----------



## Jomag

Just a quick one for BabyP as I am babysitting and not much time!

Babyp - you must have a bleed when down regging, otherwise it wont have worked.  Because the sniffers are messing with your hormone levels it is an unnatural bleed so it wont be coming on the usual time in your cycle.  I started on the sniffers on day 21 and my AF arrived on my Day 36.  When I went for my scan to confirm downreg the first thing they asked was that I had had a bleed.  I would therefore not worry too much about it.  However, if you want to feel more content then give the hospital a call in the morning.

Jo x


----------



## weefluff

Hi babypowder sorry no use to you, but am thinking of you. Sharon the acupuncturist is really excellent, I have already got my friend to go as well to her x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Babypowder - everything is fine. You HAVE to have a bleed whilst on d/r drugs - usually 10-15 days I think after you start. *There is nothing to worry about at all.*Hope that comforts you

Take care

Sharon
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks for all the birthday wishes  means alot , hope yous are all keeping well 
i wil;l be on soon my computer is on really slow so going to see if can get it fixed , i miss taking to all yous girls    
yous keep me sane     

back soon xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls 

For your help, in my panic I didn't explain right-I've ALREADY had my d/r period, so I don't know what this is  think I'll check tomorrow, Im 5weeks into d/r so period long gone.

Again thanks to all my FF 

Sorry no personals,just not myself today .


----------



## Babypowder

PS.        sweetchilli


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Hi girls
> 
> For your help, in my panic I didn't explain right-I've ALREADY had my d/r period, so I don't know what this is  think I'll check tomorrow, Im 5weeks into d/r so period long gone.


Hey B.P,  , I was just about to say to the others that Im sure you already had AF after starting DR, I still dont think you have anything to worry about hun. When you think about it, it's only natural that you would get another AF as we are DR for twice as long as normal. I think the reason your AF is early is maybe to do with your system being all messed up from the drugs  . As someone said earlier AF is a good sign that DR is working, so try not to worry ( Easier said than done I know ) Give RFC a wee ring tomorrow hun just to put your mind at ease


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi all,

Babypowder, think they have you on a long protocol which means you DR longer than usual, check with the clinic but I think you should be ok but they can put your mind at ease, all this stuff does make you think you have lost the plot & you start questioning everything about your bod

Sweetchilli, Sorry forgot to wish you   & check its not your internet provider before you have the computer as a right off, If I had a £ for everytime I've had to complain about Virginmedia I would be rich, LOL

Andrea, thanks for thinking of me, am bored stupid to be honest, better not complain never had it so easy, glad to hear you will be jumping on the drug wagon soon.

Hugs to all
So many of you lovely ladies, I've lost count
Julie


----------



## Babypowder

all my FF

Thanx Glitter, liljewels, jomag, shoppingqueen,weefluff, sweetchilli and anyone I missed, feel better now, that it might be af for the second time, as you girls said, a long protocol would perhaps require 2 periods, I had it in my head that I was only having one, Loopyone is just ahead of meon the protocol and and think she's only had the one af, so thats what was in my head, will check with the rfc tomorrow and hope I can help you girls someday .


----------



## Babypowder

for the 2ww girls.

Sweetchilli.......yum!

This d/r is starting to take its toll, I can hardly string a sentence together some times and my mind goes blank, couldn't even remember my clients name this morn  , ahh well if it works, who cares.


----------



## IGWIN79

YUM YUM NICE BABYPOWDER LOL


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

sorry I haven't been on in ages computer is still not working at home so annoying,,  have a very quick read through the posts...

Nuala, I'm so so sorry for your hun, take it easy and I hope we hear from you soon... 
Emak so glad you got app...  best of luck
Sweetchilli, happy belated birthday hope you had a lovely day..
App, thinking of you hun  although your happy for your friend its still hurts...
Loopybud, sorry to hear about your DH grand... Hope you enjoyed your sister party...
hows the injections going?
igs, Delighted for you ...  
Babypowder, how are you... did you talk with anyone in the RFC? I'm sure its cause your on the dr for long proctocal...  I'm also on DR at the moment... start the injections next tues...

anyway girls hope your all keeping well
have a good week... lol and hugs M777


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli did you phone origin this morning? what they say?

babypowder did the spotting stop? did you get hold of anyone at rfc?

hope everyone else is well. what a horrible day


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Molly777 injections going fine - struggled a bit at first.  You aren't that far behind me - the time will fly by.  Sweetchilli I hope you had a lovely birthday - I'm 30 in July too!  (My sis was 40 past on Friday, and Mum will be 60 2 weeks after me, so loads of celebrations!)  Did u have a nice day?  Mollycat - how's you - I'm looking forward to a chat to-morrow.

Is anyone up to the Royal to-morrow?  I have my first scan to see how the stimms is going at 7.45 AM.

Hope everyone else has a nice day.  I'm taking it easy at the mo because I start work at 3!


----------



## Babypowder

Morning girls working this morn, so just a quick post to say......phoned the RFC and they said-you do get ONE af whilst d/r but it isn't unusual for some girls to bleed again-this seems to be whats happening to me, the bleed is like the start of a period, but may not last long or develope any heavier, they said as you have been d/r for so long can produce a second bleed and that its a good sign as it means your responding well and have d/r properly-im soo relieved, thought I'd did something wrong.
And so long as I don't feel ill or continue to bleed for a long time, I am fine, but have to contact them if I don't stop bleeding between now and my first injection.

 to everyone for you help.

Catch up with personals later


----------



## molly777

hey babypowder glad you talked to doctors and feel better about the whole thing, it does freak you out when there is something unexpected happens... hope your ok now... Hows the hot sweats? I have started getting them since the wkend, not too bad really and like you as long as I feel the DR is working and thats a good sign really... when do you start the injections? I start the 12th of may, and your with Origins!
best of luck Babypowder


----------



## Sue30

everyone ...  

Hows everyone?

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days - still have my feet up as still spotting and staining going on ... mostly brown stuff but late afternoon/evening seems to bring on red more like a bleed stuff! Sorry - tmi - but my head is wrecked! After my positive test on Sunday we did the clinic test on Monday and it definitely came up positive too (but very faint) - not going to do another one until tomorrow. Phoned clinic this morning so just waiting for them to call back - doubt they will do/say much! I am concerned that my cyclogest finished yesterday and was thinking that it was stopping my AF coming and that I would wake to the   this morning at some stage but nothing yet ...  although not holding out much hope but at the same time  ... it not over till its over as they say.....................!

THanks so much for your kind thoughts and lots of     &     - they mean the world to me!

BP - so glad you got sorted with the hospital ... when something out of the normal happens it really does send you round the twist   

loopybud - glad to hear you have your injections in hand now  - good luck at your scan tomorrow ..   for some lots of eggs to be developing nicely for you! I had some blood once or twice and a little droplet of liquid once or twice - I think it is perfectly normal   

Andrea - loving sweetypie .. even if she has to carry a mushroom umbrella ..  

Sweetchilli ..   (sorry its belated)

M777 - hows D/r going?

Apparition - sharon campbell is meant to be great .. good luck!

For all those girls on   .. liljewls, debbie and BJP ...   

Hello to everyone else 

Sue - sorry still gotta do it ..


----------



## Mamabud

Sue I really hope your spotting stops so that you can have some peace of mind.  This IF is such a rollercoast.  Sending u


----------



## molly777

sue thinking of you hun and sending you loads of   and  
I really hope you will be fine... hang in there...


----------



## apparition

Hi all
baby powder - glad you phoned and got some peace of mind.

to Sue          

Much more upbeat today.

Checking out the acupuncture clinic in Finaghy - anyone know anything about them?

Lots of  to you all.

Apps


----------



## andreaj81

sue            hope your ok honey   maybe you could ask your gp to do a hcg level for you to see what the level is? put your mind at rest.


----------



## Cate1976

Sue: Hope the spotting stops soon. After my bleed at 5+4 I was advised to stay horizontal only moving to go to loo, DH went out day after so i had to get drinks/snacks from the kitchen but apart from that I was horizontal until I went up to RFC for the scan. Also keep hydrated. I know it's hard but try to stay calm, I never panicked, think instinct kicked in that stressing would do more harm to Brooke and Rio.

Babypowder: Glad you managed to get hold of RFC and that everything's ok.

Molly777: Glad you're doing ok, hope your computer fixed soon. DH's needs fixing, going to ask local pc shop to do it as they can do service for £35. 

My mw appointment still hasn't come but have since found out that you don't see mw till 10-12 weeks. Will make it clear that it's twin pg and then ask when next scan is likely to be.


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies ! 

BP - thankgoodness you rang as now you can relax  

sue .. this can be relatively 'normal' so please dont panic .. deep breath   

sweet chilli  - happyu belated b'day !   

have i missed anyone ? sorry if i have.

im now on cd13 and 4dpo.. .. have divided this 2ww up into 3 sections.. 3 sets of 5.. tomorrow brings the end of the first and im celebrating by meeting up with you ladies in craigavon tomorrow night.  

Dh and i had a bust last night about timing of IVF. we want to do our 3rd iui before going for ivf incase it actually works . our appt with consultant is on the 26th may. however, if the third iui doesnt work then our ivf would be start of september... this is where the problem lies... his little brother is getting married at the start of septmeber   This causes problems since we are going across the pond for treatment. just have to hope that this iui works so we dont have such problems... otherwise i might have to   DH and smuggle him out of the country to do it. 

i know putting it off for another while shouldnt be an issue bvut it is and his family wouldnt understand that  i guess we could do it in june and have the iui to fall back on later in the summer... just think that psycologically having ivf to fall back on if iui doesnt work is better than the other way around. 

OR another way of looking at it is that if we did ivf first then it might just work and i would be pumping myself full of less drugs .... but as normal... £££££ is the issue thus sense tells us to give iu a third go.... 

 this cycle works and then none of these bridges need crossed !


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi Girls,

BJP - Do what your heart tells you, its your life too, if we always put off things for others we would never do anything for ourselves.  Time to be a bit selfish, I know what you mean about the money & if the iui works then all the better for you.  Sometimes I think our DH's get the worst of it especially when we want something badly enough.  I with you on the  , what date do you test

Sue - Hope your doing ok, chase up about the cyclogest as your meant to continue on with it for another lot of weeks.

Babypowder - Glad you got sorted out, doing long protocol is such a pain feels never ending.

Hugs to all the others
Julie

PS-this waiting is doing my head, anyone know how we can fast forward things a bit (I wish)


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,

just stopping in to say hi and good luck to all those on tx and waiting for tx at the mo.  i try and keep up to date reading through your posts but just cant keep up with whats going on.

someone was asking about accupuncture, i would def recommend sharon campbell as would many others i'm sure, she has a fab reputation, really nice girl.  she specialised in fertility and works closely with origin, she also used to be a nurse.

Sue - my cyclogest finished the day i tested, as far as i know unless there is a reason you would need to continue with them then its fine to stop now.  give clinic a call to be sure though.  - i was delighted to read of your bfp, seems like no time ago i remember you joining the ni girls - best of luck.

many congrats to everyone who has recently got bfp, hope you all enjoy a happy healthy pg.

Betty xx


----------



## crazykate

hiya girls  

Sue -      hope everything's ok!

BP - sorry I wasn't there to help you out this weekend but I'm glad the girls and the RFC put your mind at rest.  Hopefully the spotting will stop soon..........

Apps - good luck with the accupuncture. 

Sweetchilli - a very belated HAPPY 30TH did you get lots nice 

My A/F is due and I feel bloated, miserable and angry............

My middle sister is getting married in 2 weeks and my mum STILL hasn't got a dress   .  We went to Tandragee yesterday to a shop called mad and she did see an outfit there but it wasn't long enough for her    She needs to get her   into gear big time      

DH and I looking for a suite of furniture for our conservatory and can't agree on anything    We spent yesterday afternoon in nearly every furniture shop in Belfast..........needless to say one is not impressed  

To everyone jumping on/riding the rollercoaster          wishing you all BFP's.

2ww's   

and last but not least to all the waiters..........may time fly till you get your turn on the rollercoaster


----------



## shaz2

Thanks loopy..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandyx

Hi everyone havent posted in a while, so much to catch up on!!!!

Sue - Congratulations, hope the spotting stops soon, just make sure you take it easy  

Crazykate - No exactly what you mean about shopping, we are trying to buy a new bed and I think I have tried everybed within a 50mile radius and still have no idea (doesnt help with the hormonal brain I have right now, have stormed out of a few shops because DH has breathed the wrong way   NIGHTMARE). Hope you get sorted soon and also get your mum sorted!!

Apps - I am currently going to Sharon for acupuncture and can highly recommend her, she is lovely and is a bonus that she specialises in fertility. Good luck where ever you decide to go.

BP- Hope you stop staining soon  

Goodluck to 2wwers    and   to everyone where ever you are on your journey.


I am currently taking my stimms and egg collection was due next Monday but after my scan today they dont want to leave it until then and want to do EC on Friday (I have to go back for another scan tomorrow to confirm). Until now its all seemed abit surreal but now am incredible nervous!!! 

Amandaxxxx


----------



## crazykate

oooooooooooo Mandy good luck hun


----------



## Babypowder

all 

Sorry, just heard the news there............they may have to raise the retirement age to 70  , In order to clear debt..........I may do the lottery 

Anyway,hope everyone is well, Mandyx how rude of your DH to breathe the wrong way  does he not know your a woman on the edge 

Crazykate, the  nightmare but necessary , the nurse was very reassuring today so have relaxed a bit, just waiting on the spotting to stop.

Sue any news?    

Hey Betty, glad to hear the twinnies are well 

   2ww girls.

Big hello to everyone else-my brain no longer functions enough to do names   bloody  spray has my head up my 

Night must go and......


----------



## Moonbeam08

goodmorning one and all.

have loads to do at work today so my time here is a bit limited   

lilj - i know what you mean.. i want to be in a position whereby we can do the IVF when we want and when its offered..   however HIS family wouldnt understand if i had to miss the wedding (stupid wedding ) because of ET .

It would be a different kettle of fish if it was my brother getting hitched. he would be gutted if we put it off for him and would actually understand. it doesnt help that im scepitcal about the couple getting married anyway.. very synical .. for reasons i dont have time to get into now... 

the fact that DH is having to do best man isnt helping as quote ' i want you beside me at the wedding' so leaving me across the pond if necessay he thinks isnt an option. i think it is  . 

so the question still remains.. do one more IUI and hope it works and do IVF first week in sept and hope i get home in time for the 'big day' ......OR do IVF next cycle and have 3rd iui to fall back on if it doesnt work . 

DH would prefer to do the IUI again first and then the IVF .. but that causes all these problems. 

lets just   this iui cycle works and then none of this matters any more ...

as for test date .. iui was last friday.. so i guess anytime after next friday (the 15th )


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning Ladies 

babypowder~ 70 diff have to start buying a lottery ticket now lol ......glad you got sorted about AF 
Mandy~how did the scan go today ?

Sue~hows you feeling today ....hope the spotting has stopped mrs  
glitter~you are just 

crazykate~ men they are worse than us at shopping   .....weddings are so stressful   have you got your outfit yet or are you doing bridemaid?
sweetchilli~ did you get anything nice

jomag ~ how did the babysitting go 
betty~ just seen you ticker there omg 15 wks ....hows you feeling

liljewel and mollycat~ hows the    going for you both


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry girls having to post again in 2 diff posts  

BJP~   
andreaj~hows you feeling ...are you back to your good old self  

loopybud~hows the  going mrs ...not long now till EC 

Qnu~ and DH 
molly777~still not got your broadband sorted

shoppingqueen~thats  twins  

weefluff~ hows things with you mrs

sorry if i've missed anybody out


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

70 what thats mad.... it will be 80 by the time us lot retire...  

Mandy hows things and how did scan go? hopefully you will know now when your ec is

Bjp, what a nightmare, its so hard trying to decide what to do.... special when family events are on
and your trying to sort your life around it...   Hope you decide soon and can relax abit...

Sue how are you?

I knew i shouldn't have said anything about not getting hot sweats at night... its a bloody nighmare at the moment... waking up all the time... anyway roll on tues (injections start, although abit nervous about it too, its like its all going to fast now...

have a good day girls...
Hugs M777


----------



## weefluff

Hi to one and all! Why is it when you get bloods done at the royal it hurts yet two weeks of bloods in america didn't hurt at all? Go figure? As I'm not actually a patient anywhere I'm running out of ways of getting things done that america want. So far have had three sets of bloods done but they have requested an early scan. Its very early and I don't know who to torture to get it done? X


----------



## Ladyhex

weefluff try your local doctors surgery


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex loving the pics.

Must confirm-70 is only a suggestion for retirment-even still 

Molly777-night sweats, I know how you feel, they've been with me from the start-Think DP was trying to kill me lastnight, an hr before we went to bed he put the heating on , I had the windows open to cool the room-he said he was freezing , so of course I woke up at 3am sweating and grumpy .......men. Anyway Tues wont be long comming for you .

BJP- I don't really know the difference between IUI and IVF-is their more or less drugs etc involed? My bro would be the same as yours, he'd insist I went ahead never mind him, but in-laws are different, but I'm sure your DH is in a right pickle-he loves his brother and I know when my brother was best man for our other bro-he was very proud and really wanted to do it  even though like yourself, the marrage was a bit odd......but their still brothers.
Then of course he has his lovely wife  to think about, you've both been through so much, so     this IUI works, I'm with you on the suggestion that he goes ahead ad you stay behind-that seems like a compromise, again I wouldn't know which tx to choose as I don't know much about IUI.......ahhh familys, hope you get sorted and try not to stress to much, it won't be good for you, think     this tx will be the one 

Weefluff I think the RFC does private scans-I have a figure of around £80 in my head -don't know if thats an option for you.


----------



## molly777

babypowder, you poor thing having the night sweats from the beginning, at least I have had it only a few nights now... so you have 2 wks left.... fingers crossed it will fly by for you too.. 

weefluff, i reckon if you need a scan done quickly I would ring 352 lisburn road, T 02890 500352, they do private health care, Dr J mcmanus is there... good luck, I think also you could ring Origin T 028 9076 1713


----------



## andreaj81

m777 and babypowder sorry to hear about the night sweats ladies  hope they stop soon! m777 i can't believe you start stimms on tues! wow that flew in, you'll be pupo before you know it 

ladyhex im good thanks honey, getting back to myself. gp started me on iron n i think its kickin in  hows you? hope your well

bjp sorry your heads melted honey  when would you have to go to the clinic? maybe you could d/r for a wee bit longer if needs be so that you could do both?! they seem to be able to do it when it suits them...maybe you could explain your situation n plan that ec or et wouldn't fall on those days? just a thought 

weefluff hope the girls have helped n you get the scan sorted  how you keeping?

sue hows you? has the spotting stopped?  hope your ok

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## crazykate

Afternoon..........

I'm   today perhaps cos  has arrived  

Ladyhex - I've got a choice of two outfits both worn before but none of my family have seen them - come to think of it I'd better check that they still fit ^shocked^    One's a jade green dress from Monsoon (the one I got my bargain sandals for last year) and the other is a skirt and top from principles with glittery brown sandals that I sent my dad to Dublin for    Will see what the weather is like before I decide which to wear I think.

Molly - stimms already you're flying   

Mandy how did you get on today mrs ?

gotta go will do more perso's later.......here comes the boss!!!!

Love to all - Kate


----------



## molly777

andrea, good to hear from you and hope your coming round a feeling abit better....hopefully the iron will give you a bit of a lift  

Crazykate, the jade green dress sounds lovely hun


----------



## KITTY1231

afternoon ladies

sorry i havent been on i dont have internet at home and its only when i am at my mums that i get a chance to go on  
sue congrats on the   i was thinking way about you all week 
shopping queen congrats on the twins 
big congrats to any one i have missed out on my head id fried with so many pages to catch up on

cate welcome back and hope you are taking things easy 

i start tx last saturday so far its not as bad as i thought feeling sick and a sore head and a niggly pain in  my left side i am on the higher dose of injections and they start on the 18 may so looks like im spending my birthday injecting and sniffing first sober birthday in 17 years!!!!!!!

hope everyone is doing okay on this rotten day it has done nothing but rain down here in the north west hopefully it will clear up later on

take care everyone and loads of


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Ladyhex is it yourself that works for the Southern Board of the Trust? or is it Someone else  remember someone mentioning that they worked there,
I work for the Northern Board, and need to phone Salary and wages-I was wanting to know does the Trust offer special leave for people having hospital tx? would you know this? I know you can get paid leave for appointments, but regarding the 2ww etc-my boss wants me to use my A/L as Im down to 1/2 pay having had 3 (extremely short) periods off work already last year  anyway I spoke to our Occupational Health and they had told me that IVF was treated as PG related, so can you get special leave for pg related things? Basically Im reluctant to use my leave and don't want to get into the in's and outs that im having IVF with some Random on the other end of the phone in S&Wages. 

Don't worry if you can't help, was just a thought I was having.


----------



## walsh1363

Hi ladies I'm looking for a little bit help as i don't know what my next move should be. I have had 4 cycles of ivf and the royal found i had a hydro last Dec and the tubes were to be removed So i had my op in March but they couldn't remove them as my bowel was stuck to them could only clamp the right hand side. I was told that i would get seen ASAP so there is no suprise that i haven't heard anything so i contacted them and my notes were left out in Mr Traubs intray that was two weeks ago called again today and they are still in his intray asked were i was on the private list and was told that they had suspended my place i wasn't even told this and wouldn't have known if i hadn't called. My problem being she told me 10 months for my post op review and i will be 38 in Feb i am so  with them i don't know what else to do.


----------



## Babypowder

Sorry girls you'll have to forgive me my heads up my  , but just went and looked on the Trusts site and it says you can apply for 'special leave' mmmm wonder could I get that? they have marrage leave, adoption leave etc. going to look into it, should have had that brain wave before I posted


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Girls

Only new to this so not 100% yet  

Signed my forms at the start of Oct 2008 last time i checked i was #40 on list last month anyone any ideas of how much longer i would have to wait.
I'm 24 with blocked tubes no other problems with me or partner any ideas of my Chances.


----------



## Babypowder

walsh sorry to hear your having a bad time.

I had my tubes removed, when you say a hydro what do you mean , I know the bowel is very close to all down there, 
it is very frustrating that your still in an 'inbox' have you had all 4 cycles at the RFC?
I take it your paying for this go?
My review app took 4mnths, but mine was straight forward as it was-no tubes=IVF, however yours seems a bit more complicated, would you think of changing to Origin?
Perhaps they could request your noted from DR Traub and read his findings then tell you your options, your worried about your age, which is natural, so 10mnths for review seem a bit long.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Leeanne

You've found a Great site ,

Is this going to be your NHS go?

Are you to have your tubes removed?

The waiting list at the min are shocking, if you have a nosey on the the waiting list thread, you'll get an idea whats been going on, the boards as in North, South, E,W have all almalgamated into one large list with the hopes of treating 12 people per month.
You should expect to be waiting a full year, but the fact your only 24 makes a hugh difference, time is really on your side, and your chances should be good aswell given your age.


----------



## 2Angels

Thanks for the reply babypower

Yea it's my NHS go had my tubes cliped @ christmas time they say that improves things loads

Yea i think they are having work down in the royal as i was there last fri but she could'nt tell me much cause they were moving things around
It was just a check up after my opp


----------



## walsh1363

Yes all ivfs were at the royal and all self funded and so is this one i have requested my notes but i have been told today that they are not even been written up yet and a hydro is fluid in the tube and can leak into the womb and kill off any embies if you are having ivf so its best to get them out i am looking into orign and grsm in Glasgow as they have very good stats for someone my age and they will do a satellite service. Bloods,scans and so on here an e.c and e.t in Glasgow.


----------



## Babypowder

Walsh I thought that was the fluid, thats the reason I had mine out.

I'd definatley think of going somewhere else, esp is you have the £, either of those clinics have good reviews, I mean don't get me wrong plenty of people are sucessful at the RFC and im     im one, but after 4 goes 'fresh' eyes over your notes and protocol might be helpful.

Leeanne that was good they cliped your tubes-less invasive I imagine and also serves the same purpose of blocking the fluid going back into your womb. Hopefully your wait wont be long, oh what id give to be 24  .


----------



## 2Angels

Thanks but Ur still young to  

So you had Ur tubes removed then have you started Ur treatment yet then is this Ur first go


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome Leanne - I waited a year and a half for tx - it is a tough wait but at least you are only 24.  At 29, some people regard me as young for tx too lol!  Welcome too Walsh - it is so frustrating when you are left waiting around for paperwork.  I hope u get sorted soon.

I had my 1st scan since starting stimms to-day.  The clinic has been moved upstairs to the HRT clinic!  They are getting new ceilings and floors - the RFC seems very old - I wonder what age the hospital is?  My scan went ok - it is mainly to ensure that there is no rick of OHSS.  They couldn't find my left ovary   but Dr Traub said that it was nothing to worry about as if it was over stimulating it would be very obvious.  That's me now untill Monday.  Another 6am start for the early appts issued!  Those who live near Belfast are so lucky!  

Ladyhex the injections are going well - not at all sore.

Hi to everyone - there are so many!!  I hope u are all well.


----------



## Lolly123

Hi All,

Hope everyone is keeping well and having a relaxing evening.
Just wanted some directions, I have my first clomid scan on Sunday but I am not sure were to go in the Royal, could someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks
Lolly.


----------



## Mandyx

Hi everyone

Had my scan today and EC is on Friday at 8, just took my trigger injection (last injection for awhile hopefully)!! I am absolutely SH1Ting myself.

Hope evryone is well, sorry for the short post but am looking after my 11 week old godson and he is demanding constant entertainment (typical man!! ).

Catch up later
Amandaxx


----------



## emak

Lolly 123 are you a patient in the RFC  If so, you head towards the Royal Maternity Hospital go in the doors  past reception and turn right just keep following the coridior and you cant miss it there is a wee tiny "hatch" that is the reception area of the RFC  Good luck with the scan and welcome to FF ALSO want to welcome Leeanne ,hope you both find all the support and advice that you need on ere like i have.
Walsh sorry to hear that you are having a nitemare with the hospital   
Sorry ladies too tired for personals tonight ,hope yous are all well.

P.S Just a wee reminder to you North west ladies ,Tinyfeet is starting up again on Wednesday 13th May in Altnagelvin hospital at 7 pm ,everyone welcome including partners.....hope to finally meet some of yous there  
Emma    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Lolly - when I drove to the Royal I ended up at the Saintfield Roundabout......

Mandy - I was up this morning at 7.30am - what time was ur appt?

Emak - Imak has offered to drive on Wednesday night so if I'm not too bad after e/c I will definately try to be there.

Night night


----------



## Babypowder

Mandyx.........drug free, tell me whats that like 

Friday wont be long comming round    all goes well.


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder ~ your right about the special leave ....but i don't think TX comes under pregnancy PM for you

 lolly and leanne this is a great site and the girls are brilliant

sorry girls it just a quick visit


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi Girls,
In a bit of a panic this morning, please be warned TMI follows
After I had inserted the crinone applicator,when I took it out it had smeared brown stuff on the end, I know this stuff is a bit gross to use but this is the first time it was like this.  Am having weird pains & last nite I could have sworn I felt a strange quivering sensation in there.  I know it could be an implantation bleed but wanted any advice you girls can give!!!!!!!!.  It hasn't even been 2 weeks since EC & only 7 days after ET.  

Sorry no personals at the mo can barely remember my own name at the minute

Hugs
Jewels


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Liljewels  ,

Im certainly no expert when it comes to these things but I think what your experiencing is probably implantation bleed, ive read about that a few times happening to others, have you checked out the 2ww thread, maybe ask some of the girls on that board, Im sure they will be able to put your mind at ease  . Let us know how you get on hun


----------



## Jomag

Liljewels - when I was going through my last FET all my cycle buddies who got a slight bleed during their 2ww went on to get BFPs!!!  I had no bleed and I got a negative.  So I'm thinking this is a good sign for you


----------



## Mamabud

Sorry Liljewels I can't help but I hope it is an implantation bleed, and you get a great big fat positive.


----------



## LILJEWELS

Thanks Girls,
Will keep you posted to how its going, afraid to do much incase they don't stick.  Its the not knowing that gets you most, Its great to know other go through the same stuff.  Back later for personals
Sending you all     
   
Hugs
Jewels

Hi to Lolly & Leanne, your very welcome here they are a great bunch all going nutty together


----------



## shoppingqueen

Jewels that sounds MEGA POSITIVE to me!!!! Implantation I would guess -    Hope this time next week you're celebrating!!!!!!


For those that know me I had my 7wk scan today & both Mickey & Minnie are fine!  Got a wee pic of them! We are thrilled!  Hope these ones are for "keeps". 

Weeza - all the very very best of luck - I prob won't be on much as I've kinda lost touch with this thread after being AWOL & I'm mega mega sick -  but I do want see ur news!

Take care
Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jomag

Shopping Queen - that is fantastic.  It must be an amazing feeling.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.

Jo x


----------



## apparition

Hi all
short and sweet today - work colleague in a mood so watching my break times.

Lots of luck Mandyx on ET tomorrow. 

Anyone else got the same - lots of       to you all.

Everything crossed for you.

Still no letter from RFC   - anyone got an invitiation to start TX letter this month yet?

Night night Apps


----------



## Babyrocks

LILJEWELS, could well be implantation. Hoping for you .............good luck hons.
Well all, I had my "12 week scan" today (even though I'm 11wks 4 day). All went well. The baby was moving plenty and we saw all the organs, fingers, toes, eyes, nose and chin. .........Aaah cute. 
So we've made it official and told friends and family now. Also some nice family news. My little sister had a wee baby girl Elena 7lbs 4oz yesterday. Looking forward to seeing them both. First granddaughter. 


Best wishes to everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Evening all,

Liljewels, im withn the others, definately could be implantation bleed   it its.

Babyrocks,   so glad your scan went well, great you got wee pic, and had the joy of sharing your news at long last 

Shoppingqueen, glad the twinnies are well, must have been great to see them.

Mandyx did I see your e/t tomorrow  goodluck.

Hi to everyone else  to all.


----------



## lmk

ladies sorry i havent been on this thread for a while but omg can you all   loads to catch up!!  i'm lovin all the pictures, cartoons etc  

hows the ladies on   hope you are all takin it easy and enjoyin being pupo     

all   buddies your doing well stay  

welcome newbies to ff sorry it may take me a while to get to know your names but i'll try  

     to all and catch up soon........ some baby dust for all

     lisa x


----------



## Mandyx

Hi girls

Its EC tomorrow at 8, probably not going to sleep that well tonight!!!

Babypowder - Hope your feeling better soon. Wont be long now until you start stimms!!!

Loopybud - My scan was at 8.00 in origin. R u origin or RFC? I see your not far from EC - good luck 

Apps -Thanks for the luck, hope you get your letter soon!!

Liljewels -Hope its a implantation bleed,   for BFP. Keep us posted.

 to everyone whatever stage your at.

Going to try and get some sleep. Night night x

Amandaxox

PS - Is anyone watching the gorgeous George tonight?  A very nice distraction  .


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies

mandy ~  for tomorrow mrs  
babyrocks ~ thats one    my wee dog is called Elena  what a lovely name  congrats to your wee sister

 thats brilliant glad they are keeping well shoppingqueen
liljewel ~ as all the other girls have said it could be implant bleeding
apps~RFC need this 

hello to crazykate,babypowder,lgs,swetchilli,andreaj,loopyone,loopybud,jomag,lmk,lolly,leanne, emak,glitter ,walsh sorry if i left anybody out


----------



## Babyrocks

Mandy ....hope all went well this morning. It's probably all over by now . hope you got a good crop


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

Hope your all keeping well TG its friday..  hope it stays dry for the wkend

Kittys all the best with starting treatment  
Babypowder, let us know how you get on with taking time of for 2ww, I'm with the belfast Trust, I'm sure we are intilted to time off... How the hot flushes? I had none last night was so thrilled slept all night... anyway hope all is going well with you... we are getting there...  
Walsh, How are you, you know walsh if i was you i would try and get your notes and give Origin a ring, its so fustrating knowing that your notes are just sitting there and nothing is happening... good luck..
Leeanne, your very welcome to FF, Really hope you get word your starting soon...  
Loopybud, Glad scan when well, good luck on mondat Loopybud, hope all goes well for you...
Mandy, all the best this morning hun  
Liljewel, Hope your more at ease now after what all the gilrs said about egg plantation...  take its easy hun  
shopping queen, I was delighted to hear your scan of the twins when well... thats super
Babyrocks, also really glad BR your scan when well to.. your most be over the moon...

Hello to everyone else, I hope all your treatment is going well, anyone at Origin next tues!!!! just checking

LOL to all M777


----------



## andreaj81

good morning ladies!

mandy hope all went well for you this morning  

babypowder im the same as m777 ( hi molly!! ) n also work in belfast trust so i'll be eagerly watching to see what the outcome will be...we should be entitled to something but knowing nhs we prob get nothing! 

babyrocks so pleased your scan went well!!! 

jewels how you feeling now missus? hoping n praying for your bfp! 

 to all our newbies!!

a big hi  to everyone else!!! hope your all well


----------



## molly777

Andrea Hiya hows you, your at Origins tomor! hope all goes well for you


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Well andrea and Molly777, the story so far re:special leave, is there is no policy regarding IF tx, the likes of marrage leave, parental leave and adoption leave all have them in place-so when you apply if anyone questions it you can refere to the policy for them,
I asked was adoption leave not similar-they said no because technically the child is already born, and they use similar guidlines to those you would find in say maternity leave 

So have planted the seed in my Line managers head-she is going to look into it and ask her boss, could a 'barr' not be set and leave granted as this is all so stressful, have to say my boss is great and very supportive, and her boss's daughter went through IVF last year, so she knows what its like, so between the two of them im    they sort something, I mean if they don't I can use sick leave or a/l but the point is IF and TX needs to be recognised as a serious matter and leave should be made available, my god they grant leave for jury service etc, so why not this .


----------



## Babypowder

Mandy hope all was well this morn .

 for the 2ww, hows it going girls?? Mollycat how you coping?


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls - so glad it's Friday!

I agree with BabyP, it would be such a help to get special leave for this tx.  I am eating into so many of my annual holidays with all this.  I can't imagine what it must be like for girls who don't have supportive bosses, mine is also very good.

I have my scan on Monday at Origin to see if my lining is thick enough for transfer on Thursday.  I know rightly I am going to be brooding about it all weekend.  It is going to be a big week, with the scan, waiting to hear if my last four frosties survive the thaw and then all being well, the transfer.  Have been wanting to get to this point for weeks, but when you finally get to it you remember what an emotional rollercoaster it is.  

To top things off my gorgeous little king charles cavalier is going to have to be put down today.  I am sick.  She has been my little baby for 12 years and I adore her.  She is just going downhill so much and it is unfair to keep her when she is suffering like this.  Could burst out crying at the slightest thing today so I am sitting at my desk minding my own business and just want to get it over and done with so I can go home after and have a good cry!  Pathetic I know, but I think we put alot more into our pets when we don't have children - so it's double the trouble when something happens to them.

Sorry for the negative me post.  Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing weekend and good luck to everyone who had appts today.

Jo x


----------



## crazykate

Mandy - hope all went well today and you are now PUPO    enjoy your knickerwatching 2ww    

jomag - fingers crossed everything works out for you mrs    

 newbies welcome to FF - the craic is great and the advice the best as we've all been there wishing you all ^bfp^ results 

hello, emak, ladyhex, BabyP, molly, andrea, babyrocks, shoppingqueen, lmk, cate and all you other special ladies - have a fab weekend

Sorry had to be quick I hate it when you get some nosey beggar standing over your shoulder 

Kate


----------



## Babypowder

Ack Jomag   to you, your poor wee dog, I know its better to ease their suffering, but it breaks your heart, I agree you do put more into a pet when you have no kids, you only have to look at the way I get on with my fur baby, I tell her im her mummy and DP is her daddy, and she knows, when you ask her where daddy is, she starts looking for DP.

Monday wont be long comming round-the joy of weekens-they fly in ,    all goes well.

Did you do the pinapple/nut thing during stimms?


----------



## Mandyx

Hi girls

Just a quick post to let you know everything went well this morning, they managed to get 17 eggs so heres praying they fertilise!!!

Hope everyone is okay, sorry for the short post but I am abit sore and tired so going for a lie down, I will catch up properly later.

Thanks everyone  BIG 

Amandaxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Jomag so sorry to hear about your dog. That's tough going for you


----------



## Babypowder

Mandy 17 well done, your bound to get some frosties out of that crop too, so if you want a sibling later on


----------



## Babypowder

I was lol  at the idea that 'scientists' now believe that morning sickness= a clever child ...........my mum must never had it then  .


----------



## Sue30

Hello everyone

Just wanted to drop in and say hi - I've been over at my Mum and Dads the past few days just for some commpany! Things unfortuately don't seem to be going to plan for me, DH and our precious cargo!  I have continued to spot and stain from last Thursday and this changed to blood earlier in the week and although another positive test on Wed, my B****Y AF I feel is just destined to make an appearance anytime soon as it has got much heavier since yesterday afternoon - well to be honest i am just kidding myself that she hasn;t already raised her ugly nasty head! The clinic have just advised rest and to test again on Monday morning to see what the outcome is! I had tried to remain positive up to this point but I just feel we have passed the point of no return and its over for us!  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news - you girls have been such a support for me and I can't thank you enough for that!

I'm sorry, this week I have lost track of where everyone else is in there treatment (I will be sure to catch up over the weekend) - but I am thinking about you all amd especially about Debbie and Liljewels on their 2WW   and well done Mandy   for fertilisation tonight!

Sue  

PS ' Jomag ...   for your wee fur baby!


----------



## Jomag

Sue - can you do a pee test today just to put your mind at rest.. never mind all this having to wait until Monday business!  That's easy for the clinic to say! What is the possibility that you could have been preg with twins and this is one of them, rather than both.  I really hope everything turns out ok for you.  How awful to get so far and then to have to suffer this not knowing over the weekend.

Thinking of you!

Jo


----------



## lia.g

Hey Girls, haven't been on in a while so have a lot to catch up on!

I work for the Belfast Trust and apparently we have no policy on time off for tx.  I was advised to either use my A/L or take sick leave for my 2ww.  My manager was very good and gave me time off for appointments though.

 to Leanne84 and Lolly123.  Welcome to the thread.

Mandy - wow 17 eggs, thats great   for good fertilisation

Debbie and liljewels - hoping all is going well with the 2ww  

Sue - really hope everything works out ok hun. Thinking about you and DH  

 to everyone else whatever stage of tx or waiting.

Lia


----------



## IGWIN79

sue really sorry your having a hard time hun i will       and thinking about ya  loads of hug          i really hope it works out ok  for you 


Jomag sorry to here about your wee dog , im the same with my dog i would be lost with out him  loads of hugs


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Sue, thinking of you hun and   that this isn't the end for you, lots and lots of         take it easy
jomag, best of luck on monday and hope your frosties will be 100% for transfer on thurs... I'm really sorry to hear about your dog... felt so sorry for you reading your post    
babypowder, your boss sounds really lovely and understanding, which is great, its ridiculous there isn't some kind of special leave off... but it does help when your bosses is good about it all, my boss is great and he gives me time off for scans etc.... he is very understanding without asking too many questions..
Sue, 17 thats fab, take its easy and best of luck next week

hello to everyone else.... oh and YES I'm back on line at home yipeeeeeeeee 
I can resume my addiction

hugs M777


----------



## 2Angels

Hi to everyone hope all is going well with you all

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Mamabud

Evening everyone.  Mandy I'm at the RFC, so I wouldn't have seen you on Wednesday.  I am so pleased that you got 17 eggs - you must be really pleased.

Jomag - I'm so sorry to hear about ur wee dog.  My two sisters have a dog each and they are their life - it must be difficult - I hope you feel better soon.

Sue, I really hope this is not the end for you in this tx.  

One more week and hopefully I will be PUPO.  Please please please let me get enough eggs to get to that stage.

Louise


----------



## molly777

Louise, best of luck on wednesday, hope everything goes great for you, i'm sure it will, 
how are you feeling?


----------



## jooles

hi everyone!!

this is just a very quick question to see if anyone can give me any ideas or experiences had a conversation today abount getting tx abroad ie the like of czech republic and was wondering if anyone has had this or know where i would even begin to start researching it 

hi to all

jules   xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Jooles,there is a very active thread here on FF  on treatment abroad. I. Know a lot of northern Irish girls have gone down this route. Lesley who comes on here occasionally for example. She is quite far on in her pregnancy from treatment in reprofit. Reprofit in Czech republic is one I hear talked about a lot. There is also SERM in Athens I think it is very popular. The IVI chain in Spain is also popular.( Clinics in Barcelona Alicante and other cities in Spain) it depends  if you're looking for donor egg or just straight forward IVF. Good luck and good on you or looking further afield for a clinic to suit you. I think you're doing the right thing x


----------



## jooles

hi babyrocks 

thanks for your reply!!! its something i hadnt even thought about until it was mentioned yesterday and now its all i can think about  tried to look for the thread this morning but there are so many  ill have a wee cup of coffee and try again later. 

would be great to do but i dont even know where to start   

jules xx


----------



## Mamabud

Jules, I'm sorry but I have no experience of that.  I hope that you get the answers you need.

Molly 777, I'm feeling fine at the minute.  No major side effects, just a few small bruises from the injections (but they are not at all sore).  I have always had awareness of my right ovary, and despite many tests nothing was ever found (I have PCOS so it maybe is that) so I am still aware of it, but just think it's the same as normal.  No bloating or anything like that.  Monday will tell a tale at the final scan!  How are u?  

I really have got addicted to this board - I look forward to seeing all the news - sad or what lol, I really need to get a life!!!!!!!  It's been very quiet on here the last couple of days.


----------



## Lesley08

Hi Jules,
I went to Reprofit in Czech Rep and I would highly recommend it. If you go to the international boards and click on Czech Rep then look for the Reprofit Int thread you will get loads of help.

The only draw back I found was the waiting as with the majority of clinics abroad there is no waiting time at all whereas because Reprofit is so popular it has a waiting time for some types of tx. The up side is that when you get booked they set a firm date for your tx and that doesnt change which at least cuts out all the nonsense of waiting for a letter to arrive telling you when tx is. We knew from March last year that our tx was going to be in Oct and that the transfer would either be the 29 Oct or 1 Nov depending on whether it was a 3 or 5 day transfer andd this didnt change we ended up with a 5 day transfer on the 1 and we flew home via Dublin on the 2. The travel is an extra cost but its cheap to fly to and cheap to stay out there so its not too bad. I had donor egg which is the highest waiting time but if you are looking at embryo donation or using own eggs its not as long. It was also much cheaper than tx here which was an added bonus. 

Hope this helps I think its a good option to look abroad we would have no hesitation in going back and if we do decide to try again we will go to Reprofit as the clinic itself was fab.

Lesley xx


----------



## andreaj81

eveving ladies

mandy 17 eggies woohoo!!!   they all fertilise...whens et scheduled? hope you didn't feel too bad afterwards xx

jomag...im so sorry to hear about your wee dog  hope your ok 

hey molly!! hows you today? im not actually up 2 origin til fri but thanks for thinking of me xx you havin a nice weekend?

sue       im so hoping for good news for you on monday xx

hows all you other ladies? loopybud im sure you cant wait til wed!!! hows our sweaty betty's lol only joking ladies...don't know what im laughing about though - you know for that im gonna get them 10 times worse   bring on friday!!! 

sweetchilli have a good nite 2nite 

any you ladies heading to the balmoral show this week?! im goin on wed...my in laws are farmers  im really looking forward 2 it, hope the sun comes out tho!


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls

all well here - although still no letter - I shall phone the RFC tomorrow.
Met 2 accupuncturists yesterday both very nice - Sharon is very friendly and welcoming.

Haven't decided who to go with yet as travel makes a big difference.

Sue - my thoughts and         are with you. Hoping the wee embies hang in there - don't give up hope. 

Louise  - lots of luck next week.

Congratulations Mandy. Hold onto all that   energy.

Finished 'Pink for a Girl' By McGuckian - lovely book - Great fro those wanting help with the angry unfair feelings inside and those coming to terms with accepting IF beyond treatments.

Beautiful day today - hope you all enjoy. Chat soon.
Apps


----------



## kittypops

Hi Apps,
I was just reading through this thread.  I've just had my 2nd unsuccessful IVF (9 May) and had gone to Sharon Campbell for acupuncture but was not impressed (she recommended a Zita West CD and which is supposed to be v good but she did not use any of the acupuncture points recommended by Zita West).  I know I cannot blame that for my horrible result but I truly was not inspired by her.  Please could you tell me the name of the other acupuncturist you found and if they had a clinic recommendation?

Thanks 
Kittyx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone hope yous are all keeping well

Sue being thinking about you all weekend i really hope everything works out for you hun 

Andrea all excited for fri hun ? Well i know why i have such a bad hangover my Af came today 2 dayss early OMG i am feeling rough loll 
this is the last drink for me for a long time dont think my body can cope with it anymore 
so i have to phone origins tomorrow to see if they can fit me in , i dont htink they wil have any thing available till next month

Hi kittypops ... Sorry you are going through a really hard time hun     i dont know of any accupunerist ,but i am sure it wont be to long before the girls give you a load of names

Apparations ..... hate all the waiting about for letters

Mandy 17 wee embies whhhhhhhooooooo

Jomag .. hows you hun ?? was think about you after losing your wee dog  

Liag hows you keeping ??

Good luck to all the girls on 2Ww   

big hi to babypowder, babyrocks, molly777,mollycat, ladyhex, shaz, glitter, galxay, loopyone , loopybud, jooles, leanne . lolly, lesley, crazycate ,appletree,

Sorry if i have forgot anyone but all that drink i had last night kind of killed all me braincells        

Oh i told my boss the other day that i was going to be going through tx this month or next he seemed ok about it 
i told him i wasnted the two weeks of and he said i could either take them as hol or sick i was pretty surprised


----------



## Mandyx

Hi girls

Havent been on in awhile as I have been feeling pretty ****y since EC (bloated, sore and feel sick - isnt looking good!!)

Only 5 of the 17 eggs fertilised as some were immature (abit disappointed but you only need one) the good news is they have all divided. My ET is scheduled for 9.30 tomorrow but I am abit apprehensive as I think I may have mild OHSS phoned the nurse and the only way to be definite is to scan so I will find out tomorrow. If there is any fluid in the abdomen the ET will be delayed and eggs will be frozen. Trying to stay positive but it is really hard especially as I feel ****.

Sorry about the me me me post, hopefully will be back on form soon!!!

Big   to everyone

Amandaxx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

sorry haven't been on was down home dads birthday..just back up now..

louise, best of luck tomor with your final scan...   will be thinking of you... I'm grand thanks for asking, a little anxious about starting injections on tues, but know once i get started i will fine...
Andrea, oops sorry, good luck this friday, enjoy the balmoral show, would love to go, suppose to be great... hope you had a good wkend too...
Kttypops, sorry to hear all you have been through... i go to Stella at Framer health on the lisburn road she is great (Me thinks) 
Sweetchilli, hows the head!!! sounds like you had a good night... so its worth the pain   hope you hear something positive tomor from Origin and you start very soon  
Mandy, 5 still great hun, but I know after having 17 its hard not to be a wee bit disapponited but as you said you only need one   hopefully you will get the all clear tomor to go ahead with tranferr...  

I woke up this morning, and I know i was dreaming about FF... all your names were in my dream
can't remember exactly what about, so there ye go I'm dreaming about you all now   

Hope you all had a lovely wkend... hows you babypowder, mollcat, emak, ladyhex, imk, crazykate, cate, jomag   , appletree, liag, lgs30, babyrocks, tekron, betty77, shaz and everyone else sorry if i left your name out but thinking of you all

hugs M777


----------



## molly777

ps, sorry app and lesley hows you both too

m777


----------



## lmk

hey ladies very quiet tonight!!!!

kittypops so sorry hun   

sweetchilli hows the heeed?? devil juice is good at the time   at least you had your last blow out before tx!

apps hope you hear something soon hun  

2ww hows it going girls     

loopy hope plenty of follies maybe DR mmmmmmmmmmmm will be scaning you please say hi from us lol!!!!!!!

emak hows you hun? i think your on ur hols in london town! see ya wed nt and all the best for wed at rfc  

crazykate how are you keeping hun? 

lgs where are you its very quiet not hearing from you...... hope baba not making you too sick  

    to all my ff friends xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning ladies 
what a beautiful morning hope this weather keeps up   
hope everybody had a good weekend ...the weather was great    

cant believe how early it is    im never up this early lol 

i have pages to read   lol 
will read and post later 
bye for now


----------



## Sue30

Hi girls .. how are you all

Mandy - good luck for ET today ..   its goes ahead for you this morning!

Really trying to introduce myself back into the world today ... going for a walk ... whooppeee!! Feel I haven't been out of the house properly for 4 weeks now! State of play is body is saying NO - heavy bleeding over the weekend and bad, evil cramps, but HPT says YES - did another Clearblue digital on Sunday morning and it was positive 2-3 weeks (same as last WED) I was so frustrated yesterday as don't know what is happening to me and everytime I think that this is over I get a glimmer of hope that maybe against all odds a little one might have survived in there ... but then I catch myself on .. ohh itsa vicious circle and no one seems to be able to tell me either way!

I'm going to catch up with everyone later

Sue


----------



## Mamabud

Morning everyone.  Well unfortunatley it's not good news for me.  Dr mmmm (as Imak puts in lol) scanned me to-day and there are still only two follicles and the left ovary is still nowhere to be seen.  He took bloods and I am to ring this afternoon to see if it is a follicle or cyst, which will determine whether or not the tx is abandoned or e/c happens.  He said the lining was nice and thick and the usual cliche, it only takes one - if it is a follie then the trigger is to be taken at 9pm to-night.  I will know this afternoon when the bloods come back.  I really hope it is a follicle but at the minute I am very disappointed and have shed quite a few tears    Pray than I at least get a chance to try for some eggs.  I'll update u all this afternoon.

I hope everyone else is ok - Sue - lets hope the pg test is correct, and u get past this bleeding -


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi Girls,
Sorry I haven't checked in with you in a while, have been reading the posts but just didn't have the heart to reply.
Things haven't been going to well, (TMI ALERT), started spotting on wed, then on sun turned into heavy bleed with the works, think the   has arrived.  My ODT isn't until Thursday & I had started to bleed on day 7 after embryo transfer was hoping it was implantation.  Used these really cheap PS I got on ebay but all came up neg so don't know what to think anymore.  Was interested when I have read you say about the CB Dig tests, any suggestions very welcome.

Sue you have been having the same as me, let me know how your getting on.

Will try to catch with you all later, bit difficult to type through the tears, just hope it not over for me this time, this is my last chance as there is no point my older children suffering because I'm trying to scrape together the cash for another go, they deserve so much more.  I am very grateful I have them, but still have an emptiness that I need to fill.

Love & Hugs to all, need to go get my box of tissues.
Julie


----------



## crazykate

Awwwwwwwwww Liljewels hun I know only too well the feelings/emotions your experiencing at the moment as I'm sure all the other ladies do too......I can feel myself welling up as I'm typing.  No words just big hugs (cos they will make you feel much better   )   

Jomag -   sorry I missed the post about your dog I was reading so quickly because I was conscious that people were standing over my shoulder so to speak - my puter screen can be seen from the doorway where they all stand at lunch time.  more big hugs for you too   

Sue -    - any news hun   more big hugs for you as well    

Not to be outdone - Loopybud hugs for you too     

Well my   feels like it needs to be stuck in a big cold pool of water........ i went out on my   with my SIL yesterday for the first time in ages.  We did 22 miles approx. I shouldn't complain cos it's the only part of me that's really really sore though my knees were defo feeling it last night.  Me thinks I need a new saddle for me bike  

To everyone testing, starting out, ET, EC - masses of luck to you all

Kate


----------



## Tearful

Hi Girls,

I've just dropped in to say a very quick hello, to say i haven't forgot about you all. My computer at home won't let me log in to windows at present. Driving me nuts. So i'm using DH work computer but don't have long as obviously he needs it to work!

Sadly the main reason i haven't been on is not due to the computer problem, but basically my DH mum took critically ill on 8th April and was in hospital for nearly 2 weeks. DH and i basically lived out of the hospital. She had good days and bad days. On Fri 17th we were told they were aiming to get her home the following Wed. So DH and i took a night off and went out on Sat. (Stayed at hospital till 9:30pm with intention of being back at 10am Sun). On sunday morning the phone rang at 07:30 - the dreaded call. We rushed to the hospital to be told she had just had a massive stroke and wasn't going to make it. She passed away just after midnight 20th.  

The whole thing has been devastating and we're still trying to come to terms with it all. The funeral was heartbreaking but i think she would have had a wee smile for myself and 5 other girls- we did the first lift of the coffin! To break from tradition for she was so easy going and would have loved the idea. Since she went in to hospital every day has just rolled in to the next. Still can't believe it. 

Had our treatment gone ahead as planned we would have been able to tell her on the 16th if she was going to be a nanny again. Now we will never get the chance.   Was talking to RFC the other day and i'm now waiting on AF to come and then countdown to Day21 for the drugs for my FET. Fingers crossed x We could do with a little happiness to spread round the family right now. 

On the job front, i'm still unemployed so that hasn't helped matters either financially. We need this FET to work as i honestly don't think we would be able to get funds to go private.   

Sorry to sound all doom and gloom but i guess thats how my life is at present. Massive grey rain cloud following me around but i think its full with our own tears.   

Hope to have home computer working again soon so i can catch up properly. Could be doing with friends.  

Sorry i don't have the time to catch up properly where everyone is at present. I sincerely hope that no matter where everyone is in their treatment or waiting that all is well. For those who are having a tough time with the spotting, i hope the glimmer of hope stays and that there will be all smiles soon. xx 

Take Care


----------



## molly777

hiy girls
I have been reading the last few posts and girls I just feel so sad and sorry for you all  

Sue, I'm praying all will work out for you hun, you are having a tough time big time, hopefully thinks will settle
 and  

Loopybud, Hope you get good news this afternoon and you go ahead with the EC... 

Liljwel, thinking of you hun too, hang in there    

Tearful, I was so so sorry to hear about you DH mum, you speak so fondly of her I'm sure you are just in bits...
and it was lovely to hear ye carrying the coffin for her, hopefully you will have some joy to spread soon to the whole family...  

Hugs M777


----------



## betty-77

Hi Tearful,

I just wanted to say how sorry i am for what you and dh have been going through.  lots of     for you and i really   that your fet is successful this time round.  Take care of yourself and your dh  

Betty xx


----------



## Babypowder

To all my FF.........

Girls the sun maybe shinning but what a crap Monday-

Loopybud,  they don't abandon your tx, one is all you need  

Liljewels,   for you, its early days yet for testing, so hopefully that'll change  

Sue    keep hanging in there.

Tearful PM for ya.

Phoned in sick today girls feel like sh1te, finally the d/r is getting to me, not long til my jabs, but smiling and keeping your head all day in work was just too much to ask today-somedays I get tired of acting......'yes I'm fine'.........oh I'm grand thanks'........I feel like blurting it all out somedays 

This has been cracking me up too.........we all seem to apologise for posting about ourselves, surely we only really have this site to vent as tx is hush hush elsewhere else in our lives  I like to hear about everyone, as its not only do I feel like I 'know' you but its knowledge for me and others-anyway girls, I say enough of the apologies-spill your guts  .


----------



## lia.g

Girls just on quickly in work but wanted to give everyone a big   after the posts I've just read.  

Babypowder - sorry to hear you're having a down day.  I totally understand where you're coming from about the d/r and having to put a 'brave' face on all the time.  And you're right, if you can't vent on here where can you  

Loopybud -   treatment goes ahead hun  

Sue -   it all works out ok hun  

Tearful - so sorry to hear about DH mum  

Liljewels - thinking about you too  

Mandy - hope e/t went well  

Sweetchilli - I'm doing great thanks.  No major side-effects from the devil spray yet    Glad to hear your boss is being supportive.  makes all the difference 

Hi to everyone else.  

Lia


----------



## molly777

babypowder, i know what you mean totally, one of the girls was emailing me in work today she sits right beside asking was i ok as i was quite, like you I'm tired of saying yes everything is fine and smiling
its really hard all this treatment and harder when you have to keep pretending everything is normal, you were so right to take a day off, d/r is so tough on your body and like you i could sleep forever, I can't wait to start the injections tomor and maybe i will get a good nights sleep soon... and goodbye to hot flushes   and i know you start next week injections, so hang in there and i hope you have a better day tomor  ... but i do feel gulity when i say I feel crap, as i know some of the girls are going through hell and my heart really goes out to them all... its just so unfair.... us girls need a break big time   to all

lol m777


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 


Thanks Molly and Lia, I know what you mean molly I always feel bad too, cause im only d/r and theres girls on here going through getting no eggs etc 

Glad your getting started on the ole jabs tomorrow-your the same as Loopyone then, I'll be right behind you gals all being well    

We'll be up for an oscar by the time we're done.........      we have to pretend again to hide our PG til we get our scans.


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
You think you feel bad moaning about D/R  -imagine me moaning about not getting my stupid letter yet. 
Called them this morning and no letters have gone out this month yet and the Docs meet on Friday to discuss numbers for the next batch of treatment. Hoping I'm in there.

Think we have decided to try Cathy an acupuncturist in Finaghy - DH really warmed to her more than Sharon. Just checking out one on the Moira Road in Lisburn. Heard anything about her?

Tearful - feel awful for you hun   . When my grandparents died I imagined an extra angel watching out for me and future embies - we could all do with a little word put in for us. I know it isn't any concelation at this time.

Sue and Liljewels     for you both.

How did the ET girls get on today?

Love to everyone else - sorry it's short. Stealing some minutes at work.

Apps


----------



## andreaj81

oh girls seems your all havin a bad day! i don't know where to start or who needs a hug first?!

babypowder   sorry your feeling low today. it'll not be long til you start inj then you'll hopefully feel a little better! isn't this around the time you time you told us af would've been due? maybe its a bit of pmt on top of everything else thats tipped you over the edge?! hope you feel a little better 2moro xx

tearful im so sorry to hear about your mil   my thoughts are with you n your extended family. hoping the pain will ease soon. she'll be watching over you during your fet xx  

liljewel i hope the next few days bring good news for you...perhaps the bfn was cos you tested too early? hopefully the bleeding stops n you get your bfp xx  

sue   has the bleeding stopped? its good that it was still bfp. are they not goin to do a blood test so you can get better answers? 

mandy hope et went well today  

loopybud sorry you didn't get good news at the scan today. what did they say when you phoned back this afternoon?     ec goes ahead  


hope everyone else is well xx sorry if i missed someone in need of a cuddle but heres a big group one for us all


----------



## Mamabud

Tearfull I'm so sorry to hear about ur mother in law.  Death is so difficult to deal with.  

I got my bloods back to-day from the RFC and they are for proceeding with e c.  I'm still feeling very down, as two follicles are nowhere what there should be.  I came home from work early as I'm feeling so drained, and my head is pumping.  I have to take my trigger at 9pm for what it's worth, and pray that something amazing will happen in between.  

Bp i hope u are feeling better now. Molly good luck with the injections - I hope they go ok.  Lia how does it feel to be back on the devil spray?

I hope everyone else is ok.  Louise


----------



## Jomag

BabyP - sorry you are having a sh1te day missus.  And you are always so positive when all the rest of us are struggling!  It is only natural for you to have days when you just cant face it all and this site is a godsend for us all. IVF requires so much energy that trying to put a brave face on it only makes it 10 times harder on us, so we need somewhere to vent our frustrations!  Down regging is a really difficult part of this process and you have been doing it for such a long time, so dont be hard on yourself for feeling low because of it.  When you start ont he jabs you will start to feel a little better and things will speed up alot at that point.

I had my scan today and lining is 8.7mm which is good enough to proceed.  Phew!  They are thawing my last 4 embies tomorrow so I will be a nervous wreck waiting for that call from Origin to confirm if any have survived.  Then on Weds I will wait for another call to tell me if any have divided and if so, they will confirm my transfer for Thursday.  I am so glad to have got this far, but I am so nervous that I am about to get a huge let down if none of my embies are good enough for transfer.  Imagine getting this far and not even getting the pleasure of being PUPO for 2 weeks.  I was due to go to my class tonight at college and I couldnt even face it, with my dog being put down on Friday and the stress of this week, I have just come home from work and got into bed.  How pathetic is that.  But like BabyP, I am so fed up trying to pretend that I am Wonderwoman and that I am strong.  Some days I dont feel at all strong and I am fed up trying to cover it up for fear that my DH and family will think less of me.

Apparition - hope you get on the next list.  It must be so frustrating for you.  Will be interested to hear what you make of the accupuncturist in Finaghy.  I have been going to Sharon but my last cycle failed so I only have that to go by at the moment.  AT £35 a go I would like to think I am going to someone who knows their stuff!

Molly - good luck with the injections tomorrow.  I always find this part the quickest for some reason.  You will be PUPO in no time now!

Luv to everyone else, sorry am a bit negative tonight.  Tomorrow is a new day, and if my embies survive I will be in much better form tomorrow   

Jo


----------



## Squirrel24

Girls - have been reading over everyones posts and find it very sad to know that alot of you are having such a hard time - it brings back all my negative feelings too - but times do get better and day by day I've started to allow myself to be happy and come out of my self induced barrier of "I'm ok" all the time. I know evryone feels like they can't let it all out as theres alwasy someone worse off than you but we've all been on the same road no matter were you are in your treatment. I had 8 years ttc and couldn't even go on a holiday (since my honeymoon) as I put my life on hold. I found a wee poem and I hope it can be of some inspiration

http://www.poetryamerica.com/read_poems.asp?id=337748&start=8

/links


----------



## skywalker

hello,

for those who remember me - our journey through IF has taken a wonderful twist.  After being told by the RFC that we would NEVER have our own children.  

our beautiful baby girl was born in april 09!!

NEVER GIVE UP HOPE.

thankyou for all the support that i got last year when my world had fallen apart.

hello to cats, ava, fionab, starsky and the old gang.

skywalker


----------



## Mandyx

Hi everyone

Babypowder -Hope your feeling better today, try to focus on starting your injections as hopefully when you stop the evil spray you will feel much better  

Jomag -Any word from origin this morning   

Loopybud -It only takes one      

Molly777 - How did you injections go this morning?

Sue and Liljewels - Dont give up hope  . Praying for both of you.

Sweetchilli - Did you fone origin yesterday? Any joy.

Lia - How are you getting on with the spray this time??

Tearful -    

Big   to ladyhex, Apps, Andrea, Emak, Crazykate, Loppyone. An extra big   to anyone I missed.

After all the negativity from me at the weekend things went well for us yesterday. All embryos were Grade1 8 cell, so one was put back in and the others were frozen. Felt abit crazy as after the ET I started to cry and couldnt stop (think it was relief). Was going to get into bed yesterday and stay there for a few days but was advised to take it easy but keep pottering about (you just think its going to fall out - I dont want to sneeze, cough or anything ) . Thanks for all you support and positive thoughts so far I really appreciate it.

Amandaxx


----------



## Babypowder

Morning ,

Thanks girls for all your  , im feeling better today, didn't sleep too well, but at least I don't feel like sh1te 

And what wonderful news to log onto-skywalker congrats on your baby girl 

Mandyx im sooo pleased for you-what good grades and great cells aswell, they must be happily dividing away , glad you got frosties too, thats what I'm   for as-well.

Hi to everyone else, catch up later      to all. Babypowder.


----------



## jellybaba

Hey apps I just wanted to post to let you know that my sister went to the accupuncturist on Moira Road and she was very good. I rang her to make an appointment and I thought she was a bit abrupt with me so I will be interested to hear what you think of her. ( Ididn't bother going in the end as I thought it better to wait until we were called for tx as I think£35 a go is expensive)

If its the same one my sis went to she is called Vivienne Hutchinson. My sis had IVF in 2007 and had a baby girl as a result of it last Aug... She reckons the accupuncture helped


----------



## Cate1976

Jomag: Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope you get good news from Origin today.

tearful:  for you and DH. You carrying the coffin sounds lovely. It took me a while to come to terms with being the only grandchild that my Nan didn't live to see having a baby.

Sue and Liljewels:  ,  and  for you. Best thing to do when bleeding is to rest and only move when you need to. I spent 2 days horizontal aprt from going to loo or geting drinks/food after my bleed.

Babypowder: Glad you're feeling better today. Once you start stimms, the nasty side effects from d/r go away fairly quickly. I was lucky not to get the headaches or hot flushes but got the mood swings on both IVF and FET.

loopybud: Hope EC goes well. 

molly: How did your injection go? DH did most of mine for me. I hate needles but was ok with stimms even the few I had to do.

skywalker: Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl. 

mandy: Congrats on being PUPO.  and  for a BFP.

News on me is that I have my booking in with mw on Thursday morning. Still feeling tired and have had sore back a couple times but can cope with both those.


----------



## crazykate

Tearful - sorry to hear of your mil's passing - big hugs to you and DH and   that she will be passing an extremely good word to the powers that be to grant you your long overdue BFP.

Jomag any news yet  

Glad that eveyone's feeling a little better today!!!  


             positive thoughts everyone


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

what a fab sunny day.... Hope everyone is having a better day today..

babypowder, how are you? I'm sure you on the countdown to starting injections... not long now hun

app, hope ypu hear soon about strating tx.. Good luck with accupunturist..

loopybud, Hows you, hope everything goes well for you tomor  

Jomag, any word from Origin this morning? hope everything goes well for you tomorrow,  

Squirrel, how are you? read ur lovely poem... thanks... hows everything going with you?

Sky, congrads lovely to hear happy story to brighten the day...

Mandy, so happy for you hu,  garde 8 thats fab... I'm sure you have been very emotional... it really is a rollercoaster we are on!!!   best  wishes  for the next 2ww

Sue and liljewel thinking of you both...  

Cate, best of luck thurs with your scan and hope your back isn't too back...

yes, I have reached   1st injection over, and thank you all for you kind wishes , so happy to have started... DH and me heading to slieve Donard this wkend,  so very excited , so i just hope the weather is good.... even if it isn't i don't care i will stay in the swimming pool all wkend  

hope your all having a good day

hugs M777


----------



## Jomag

Girls - this is doing my head in!!! I havent heard from the embryologist at Origin yet to find out how my four frosties survived the thaw.  Am so frustrated and don't want to be a nuisance by calling them too early.  Cant concentrate on anything!!!


----------



## betty-77

Jomag, go ahead and give them a ring.  I remember when i was with origin they told me they would phone by whatever time and if they hadnt phoned it was because something came up and i should go ahead and give them a ring.  don't sit and stress, just give a call they really wont mind.  Good luck.

Betty


----------



## molly777

jomag, definately just phone them,... good luck jomag

Hugs M777


----------



## Cate1976

Thursday is booking in with mw, don't think health centre in Omagh has scanner.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone 

Just on my break from work-managed to drag my ass in there today .

Molly777   well done on your first jab, can't believe i'll be doing the same shortly 

Jomag did you phone Origins?    it was good news.

Squirell read your poem  thats a great site, had a wee nose through it.

Apps a wee dance for your letter.....        


Right back to work-those pensioners wont drug themselves with sleeping pills ya know ..........only joking social services   BP.


----------



## Mamabud

Gosh it's quiet on here the last few days.  Where are u all  

Molly - it's great that u have finally reached the injection stage - how did it go?

Skywalker - congratulations on the birth of ur baby girl - u must be elated.

Jomag - any word on the frosties?

Cate good luck with ur first appt with the mw

Mollycat - how are u - when is test date

Imak - is the McD's bet still on lol ?

Hope everyone has enjoyed the beautiful day.  

Louise


----------



## lgs30

hello ladies long time no speak things are so far so good with me sickness comes an goes but sure its all worth it hope i find you all well good luck were ever you all are on tx


----------



## Jomag

Hey FF chums

Sadly, it's bad news from me tonight.  Not one of my four embies survived the thaw today.  I am really disappointed that I didn't even make it to transfer and it is hard accepting that all the drugs, scans, ups and downs of the last six or seven months have amounted to nothing (not to mention almost £8000).  I am sitting here tonight with no embies left and I have no idea when I will make my way to the top of the NHS list.  We cant afford to do any more private treatment and time is running out for me at age 37.

Anyway, life goes on and tomorrow is a new day.  I wish all you lovely ladies the very best of luck with this and thank you so much for all your support on here.  This site is a real Godsend and you lot are fantastic.

Take care

Jo x


----------



## Babypowder

Jomag, im so sorry to read your news, I can't even imagine the pain your feeling at the min 

I  you reach the top of the list soon and you get your nhs go, 37 is still young enough, take care of yourself and DH.


----------



## molly777

Jomag, I'm so so sorry to hear your embies didn't survive I'm sure your totally devasted you really have been through the mill,  
jomag don't give up you still have your tx with the NHS to have and the lists have speed up alot, at the moment you need time to your self before you start again .... do you know where you are on the list?
jomag take it easy hun lots of   hang in there.... thinking of you

lol M777


----------



## lmk

jomag so sorry hun  . hope your wait for nhs is not too long. take care of yourself and dh xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Jomag so so sorry to hear this.       thinking of you honsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Oh god ,i have been off line for a few days and have returned to all this sadness     
Jomag ....what can i say ,there are no words       
Tearful so sorry to read of you MIL passing away ,how awful for your family     
Loopybud im   your EC goes ahead ,is it tomorrow?    
A big *HELLO* to all the rest of you lovely FF ,sorry i cant mention you all tonight it bedtime and we are for rfc in the morning have our review  so early start.
Night Night ladies 
Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls.

Just popped on quickly at work and just wanted to say Jomag I'm so sorry to hear your news hun.  You must be so disappointed.  Take care of yourself and hopefully NHS go will come round quickly for you   

Will catch up with everyone else later


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone just read through all the posts and its been a very sad week  

     

Jomag ... So sorry for you and dh hun loads of      
will   that its not to longf till you get to the top of the nh list 

Sue and liljewel ... thinking about yous both     

Cate .... goodluck on thurs 

HI liag  

Babypowder .... feeling any better hun , i hate when ive days like that which is pretty often latley , hope your having a good day today with the fantastic weather 
Andrea .... Not long now hun !!!

Loopybud all the best of luck for ET   ^pray

Taerful .... sorry to her about your MIL   

Sky .... congratulations on the new wee bundle of joy 
ladyhex hows you hun 

well news on me phoned origins on mon morning and they cant fit me in this month so i wil start next month so et is on 29 of july fingers croissed , well i am on hol in portrush that week with all of dh family so am going to have to lie through my teeth all week lol    i think they will know something is up cause we will have to go to belfast that day and there will be so many questions and plus i am a poo lier     

hi to everyone else sorry no names have to run to work working a long day to da y 10 to 5 well thats long for me    

LOADS OF LOVE AND HUGS FOR EVERYONE XX


----------



## weefluff

Jomag I am so sorry. I will hope and pray that your name will reach the top of the nhs list soon x look after yourself and dh


----------



## apparition

HI all
Jomag        . Words can't tell you how much we all feel for you.
Our hearts and tears are with you.

Thanks Babypowder for the wee dance.

Lots of          . for all the girls waiting and  .

Giving out as much positive energy as I can.

Just a thought - is there a FF badge. Then we would all know in the waiting room it is one of us?

Chat later Apps


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

i dont have a lot of  'typing time' this morning. so i will have to catch up with you all properly later if i get the chance. 

just to let you know that AF started this morning. no warning. just boom. 3 days early too. 

im absolutley gutted. i feel so very lost. 

i had hoped to have made up my mind re what to do next re another shot at iui or IVF (private) next. btu we havent. i guess we were hoping it was a decision that didnt have to be made.


we have our ivf consult on the 26th and they pretty much can take us the next month ie call when af arrives. 

as i will be there on cd 14 ie before cd 21 i have asked if it would be possible to start down reg on cd 21 as all the tests results and paperwork will be in place by the time we walk out of the office and come home on the 26th.

i obvioulsy have concerns re £3k plus (especially if it fails ). if we dd one more iui first and it worked then i would be otm and we would hav save ourselves the cost of private treatment BUT if it fails it is only delaying the inevidable next step. Plus more hormones and drugs in my body. 

im scared of facing ivf and it failing. i am scared then that there is no hope for us.


----------



## Sue30

Morning everyone ...  

BJP - I am so sorry to read your news this morning ..   I'm sure you are both gutted - and I hope you find the strength to make the decision of what to do next - there is still hope - there is always hope .. please believe that ....  

Jomag ... i seriously just don't know what to say ... I am sooooo sorry about your embies ... take it easy over the next while  and maybe you and I will be cycling together at the Royal when our NHS goes come up  

Apparition - thanks for all your   &   - they were so much appreciated .. any update from RFC as to your letter  

Weefluff - how are you keeping?

Sweetchilli - thats great you have a date now .. I felt so much better when I knew what was happening and when even if I had to wait an extra month .. Roll on the end of July ...     I'm the worst lier too ...  

LIa - how the treatment going so far?

Emak - good luck with your review this morning ... and well done on your weight loss!

Loopybud how did you get on yesterday    

Mandyx - congrats on being PUPO ..   for a BFP  for your and DH

Debbie - thinking about you  .. lots of     and     for the end of the week..  

Liljewels - good luck for tomorrow  

Ladyhex - how are you

Babypowder - you are so bad about your wee pensioners ...    .. bless them!! Not long until your injections now ...  

Crazy kate - hows things - do you know where you are on the NHS list

Hey to everyone else  

Well - it wasn't meant to be for DH and I this time   The bleed was just so heavy over the weekend that I just knew nothing could have survived! We did another test this morning and although still saying positive I'm back down to 1-2 weeks from conception so must just be the hormones going out of my system! We're devastated and be honest I just don;t know what to be at ... however i have spent alot of time this year getting life into perspective so we are lucky to have 5 little frosties in storage and our NHS turn should be AUg / Sept going by their email of 12-14 months since you went on the list. I also have a totally wonderful DH who has just been the best over the last few weeks and of course you guys ... you have been great and I thank you all for your good wishes and support - I look forward to returning that over the next few months with all the treatments that are going on  

Chat soon

Sue XOX


----------



## Moonbeam08

sue

im so so sorry that it hasnt worked out for you this time.    

i suppose you and i are feeling the same.. a bit lost .. at least you have your little frosties waiting for you. 

im hoping if we decide to move to ivf now that we will have enough left over like you do. 

it doesnt ease the pain you are feeling now. i wish i could wave a wand for you and everyone out there going though all this. 

how did you make the decision to start ICSI etc.. im finding taking the leap quite hard to process with all the fears attached to it ... not to mention the £


----------



## KITTY1231

loads  and loads of    to everyone a lot of sadness and thinking of you all 

feeling really tired today and was up in belfast yesterday morning at 8 for more bloods my  has come well its been a brown discharge since thursday (sorrytmi) but nothing else much phoned belfast on monday and to be sure they wanted me up for bloods phoned this morning and have to phone back after 3 as the results are back but  prof mcclure has to look at the i am due to start injections next monday

hope everyone is okay and enjoying the good weather we are having 

take care everyone


----------



## Sue30

Hey BJP 

Yip .. think we are   

It just really is pants  

Our story is a bit random (at least I think so) - went for initial tests at Royal - HSG and SA all good - decided to go for private review to see if there were any other tests we could have as at that stage the IF was unexplained and we didn't want to wait 6-9 months! So went to see Prof McClure and after a few blood tests at GP (FSH and oestradial) and another HSG with oil - he said he didn't think there was any point in a lap so signed us up (as they say) there and then for IVF on NHS and private list - that was june 08! Realised lists were going nowhere so in Nov decided to go to Origin - this time however DH's SA was quote .. 'terrible' and apparently I have polycystic ovaries (but not the syndrome) .. well I think .. it was in my notes but the consultant never mentioned it  - so it was straight to ICSI for us! I found the decision to go get started with it quite hard - the worst time for me was when my last AF came before treatment .. it was like .. OMG I actually need this! ON saying that, once I started treatment I was fine! 

I hope you find the strength to go for it ... you can't look back .. just look forward  .. and don't have any regrets .. if you think you would regret not having the final IUI, go for it .. you just never know .........   what ever decision you make that it has a positive outcome!


----------



## emak

Sue ,just wanted to send you loads of      ,so so sorry to read your news.
Loopybud ,what about you hun? Did you have e/c   
BJP       its a tough call as to what you do next ,just take a wee bit of time to get over this let down and hopefully you will make the right decision for you and DH.
Well we had our review this morning with Dr Mc Manus ,and she was very honest with us.She said that ,ok we should give it one more go at Origin but after that if we cant get a higher quantity of eggs we should just accept that its not meant to be and move on   OMG i was holding back the tears ,i dont think i that i will EVER accept being childless.She was surprised that i didnt realise that it was quite likely that i wouldnt have had that many eggs to collect considering my fsh of 8.9....i didnt think it was that high  .I did ask her about the fact that at my first scan there was no follicles should my dose of gonal f not have been increased and she said that they dont do that at the rfc   and that if i was on the "very" high dose (i was on the high) that it might not have made much of a difference .So thats that......no more rfc for me ,i have already been on the private list for over a year and it not moving at all and suppose if im honest my age is against me ,feel like i have no time to waste ,so it Origin for us on 11 June.
For any of you girls on the private list the Doc did say that they have called a few patients but no where near as many as they would like and that NHS will be getting treated first ....which i totally agree with ,just wish we got more goes on the nhs 
Hope all you gals are keeping well and i will try to be about a bit more than what i have been lately ,im finding it so hard to keep track of you all.
Emma xx


----------



## molly777

sue  really sorry to read your post today... I'm sure you and your DH are very upset  

BJP,    sorry hun to hear the news, 

emak, I can't believe Dr. Mc Manus said that to you, actually I'm annoyed with her saying it to you, 8.9 FSH is grand, I have been told under 10 is fine, mine is 11.5  plus I'm older than you .... .... Dr mc Manus use to be my Dr too and I just am really annoyed with her saying this to you as it was her to said to me that anything under 10 was normal... so emma please do not lose heart and hang in there    

 M777


----------



## emak

Molly ,thanks for your post .I too believed that a fsh of under 10 was ok ,not brilliant but would do the job  .If im honest i do feel a wee bit deflated but suppose straight talking is better than filling my head with false hope  BUT  i aint giving up NO WAY !!!!


----------



## betty-77

Emak, think you have the best attitude ever    i am sorry for what doc said to you, no matter what that can't have been easy to hear.  You are so right though and on this site alone look how many stories of hope there are out there.  i really believe you will be a yummy mummy and i really hope that origin is your answer.  They seem to do completely different treatment and drugs than rfc and def tailor to person so stay strong missus and keep positive thoughts as it really does help you through.  Hope tonight is a success for all you ladies able to attend.


----------



## betty-77

Sue i'm so so sorry to read your news    i really hope your dreams come true.  sounds like you have a great dh, so look after yourselves and i hope next time is yours.


----------



## Babyrocks

Firstly, Sue, so so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. I know know how devastating it is. I reallt related to your story about the shock of finally facing that you needed treatment. i felt that way too and my DH took months to come to terms with it. I think we were 3 months after 1st treatment after he accepted it. He convinced himself it was unecessary. It's fantastic your husband has been so great. It really shows the measure of a man when he supports you through this time when you can feel very alone. Good to have the frosties. As you say always look forward never back. 
BJP, also so so sorry to hear your news hons. You have the right attitide though. onwards and upwards to the next step. You'll get therexxxxx

Hi Emak, I can't believe that Dr McManus said that you you either. My FSH was exactly the same as yours was on my first IVF 8.9. That is not considered too high. Sometimes a different stimulation drug can work better. I had fostimon instead of gonal f on my last treatment and it seemed to work very well. Anyway hons do not give up. There are other options.......other clinics who will get you more eggs and fertilisation and a wee baby. There is also donor egg and I have a friend with two stunningly gorgeous healthy twins from spanish donor eggs and her hubbies sperm . she went to a clinic in Barcelona. Anyway. you probably don't even want to think of that right now. 

Just remember ......don't give up. If you really want your dream. You will have it, even if it does seem far away now. You're still young and there are still loads of options. 

lots of love 
BRs


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Sue I'm so sorry that it wasn't to be this time, you must be gutted and words can't ease the pain.  Be strong pet - I hope you are coping ok.  BJP2008 I'm thinking about you, again no words eases the pain.  Emma, don't give up hope, I was checking your profile and you're only 35, that's not that old for tx!!  

Well to-day I got 3 eggs - OMG I'm so pleased as I thought on Monday that tx was going to be abandoned.  Dr MMMMM (don't know his name lol) scanned me and still couldn't find my left ovary, so he made the call to ask Dr McManus to do the ec to give me the best possible chance.  She found my left ovary and that was were all the eggs were from so it was a good job!!  The ec was a little sore but nothing unbearable, and the drugs worked a treat!!  The nurses and doctors have been great, and I really do appreciate the work they do.  I only   now that my three eggs fertilise, or at least one does (that's not too much to ask for, please God) and I get a chance at e/t.  I'm off to-night to the IF meeting in Altnaglevin, Imak is driving, so I can take it easy.  I'm a bit crampy but nothing major, so the rest is left in the hands of the embrologist and the big man above!  Please please please fertilise!  I'm to ring at 10 to-morrow!  Say a pray for me please!  Louise


----------



## Sue30

Louse ... sounds like you did really today ... well done .. and I'll say lots of   for you tonight that as someone put it to me .. there is a fertilisation party in the little petry dish tonight ....    

Thanks Babyrocks and Betty - its lovely to see your tickers moving along each week - its gives us all hope for future! Hope you are both keeping well!

Emak -  what a day! Seems very harsh for her to say that to you! I deffo thought FSH under 10 was absolutely fine! And you are not OLD! Why do doctors assume things like that ... how are we suppose to know what these results mean .. surely thats their job to explain! Its great that you have Origin all sorted for your next cycle .. a new start .. roll on 11th June!

Hi M777 - thanks for the hug .. really appreciate it today!

BJP -  

 to everyone else 

Sue


----------



## weefluff

Will be thinking bout you Louise, take it easy!!!! And when it comes to docs being negative always go for a second opinion x


----------



## emak

Girlies thank you all for all the supportive words of wisdom...it really does mean a lot    
Loopybud brill news from you mrs  ,looking forward to seeing you and Lisa tonight ,hope you arent going to be taking too much out of yourself by coming down tonight.
Must go and get ready for the "big" meet tonight
E  xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Sue: So sorry to read your news.  for you and DH. Take time to grieve. Hoping and  ing that your NHS tx is succesful.

Jomag: so sorry to read that none of your embies survived the thaw. Hope you reach top of NHS list soon and that tx is succesful.

BJP: Sorry to hear that tx hasn't worked, IUI or IVF is a tough decision and as others have said, do what you think is best for you.

Emak: your positive attitude is amazing and I really do hope that your tx with Origin is succesful.

loopybud: Brill news on getting 3 eggs.  and  that they fertilise tonight.

Hi to everyone else. I was in Belfast today just browsing round mostly but did get myself a couple bras from Mothercare. DH went to the Balmoral show. Back is sore now though and found out what I did as well. I went to bed before DH last Thursday, he stayed downstairs watching tv but came up at 1am to find me sound asleep but lying with head on pillo his side of the bed, rear end my side and feet his side. He wisely went back downstairs and slept on the settee. I get very grumpy if woken.


----------



## Babypowder

Gilrs what a sad day again today.......

Sue30, I really thought this was your time   to you and DH, your little frosties are ready and waiting  

BJP, so sorry to read your news, take some time for yourself and DH, you have a decision only you can make re:what tx next, but   you find the answer and tx gets started. 

Emak, try not to be too hurt by what the dr said, your only 35 and as the other girls said, there are other clinics out there that can do more than the RFC. 

Loopybud  3 eggs, thats great   they fertilise away overnight and your et goes ahead.

Cate glad your doing well, good luck for mw appointment tomorrow. I too am very grumpy if woke from a sleep-but hey Brooke and Rio will have you up plenty soon enough 

 one day we'll get our pot of gold.

This time next week i'll have done my 1st jab-planning to do them in the mornings-but have to say the voices of doubt are creeping in, I know i'll panic about the jab, but i'll manage. After d/r for so long, Im starting to see movement in the tx, now im worrying is it going to work? will I get any eggs? d/r for me was something I just done, didn't really think about it, but now im panicking thinking have I been eating right, getting enough vits, I lost 1/2stone since d/r  I assumed you put on weight, but I just can't eat, im never hungry (which isn't me ) so Im taking smoothies and fruit, trying to get something healthy in .
Is this 'normal' to panic at this stage-was it the same for any of you gals?
Oh god suppose what will be will be and all that .


----------



## lia.g

I must be loosing it    Could have sworn I did a post earlier but can't see it now    here goes again;

Its been another sad day  

Sue - so sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time    You and DH take care of yourselves and think about your wee frosties waiting for you when you're ready.

BJP - same goes for you hun, so sorry it wasn't to be  

Jomag - I'm really sorry it didn't work out this time and   you reach the top of the NHS list soon  

Sweetchilli - hope you're not too disappointed that Origin can't fit you in this month.  Time will soon go in, especially when you're having fun in Portrush  

Babypowder - you'll be fine with the injections.  I found it best to do it in the morning before work to get it over with.   I lost quite a bit of weight 1st time round while d/r as just had no appetite although have been fine this time round.  Only natural to worry but you'll be grand  

Louise - brilliant news,   for good fertilisation overnight now  

Emma - you have such a great attitude.  And you're right, look at all the success stories on here when people thought they had no hope.  Lets hope Origin is the answer  

Girls, enjoy your meeting tonight.  Pity I couldn't have gone but I just wouldn't make it home from work on time to get to Altnegavin.

Hi to everyone else and thanks for asking about me - I'm two weeks into the d/r now and no major side effects as yet.

Thinking about everyone whatever stage you're at


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi Girls,
Have myself prepared tonite with the hankies beside me, its been such a sad week on here I don't know were to start.

Well it my OTD tomorrow but sadly I know its already all over, since starting to bleed 7 days after ET it didn't stop no chance my embies survived that & all the     I got which I don't think another days wait will change.  I can only say I'm devastated, I cant put into words how useless I feel, why do I feel like I murdered my embies.  Sadly this was my last chance as we have no more funds & the hardest thing of all is that I run a very small business (just me) designing & knitting baby wear which breaks my heart to do but the money helps.  I can't thank you all enough for your support & kind words at least we can all understand how we each feel, hard to explain to others what you have been through.

Sue30 - My heart goes out to you & DH, I'm always here if you need to chat.

Jomag - So sad to here that none of frosties survived the thaw, I wish you the very best with your next go, at least you will be well on your to becoming a pro at the tx stuff.  Sorry to hear about your dog, I have 2 fur babies a basset called Honey & a crossbreed called Harvey, would break my heart if anything happened to them.  37 isn't old, I'm 36 in a few weeks but with all the tx makes you feel so much older, WE ARE NOT PAST OUR PRIME JUST YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tearful - Love the fact you broke from tradition & carried mil coffin was such a lovely thing to do, hope you have success with tx, maybe it was her time to leave to make room for a new life.

Skywalker - Lovely to hear of the birth of your daughter, enjoy her as much as you can they do turn into teenagers then the trouble starts, comes from an expert    

Loopybud - Hope EC went ok, those drugs are good stuff.    for your embies.

BJP - Sorry to hear AF showed up. Tx is such a financial burden but its well worth it if it works, think it as the cost of a good holiday won't hurt not to have one if Tx works out

Sweetchilli - Know exactly what you mean about the little fibs, pretty hard to cover up when something so big going on, none of my family know, couldn't face the thats a waste of money speech, I already have 2 sons some people just don't see my need to have just one more, Gonna be hard enough going back to work on Mon as a few of my workmates know.

BabyP - Good luck with the jabs, they dont hurt honest, over & done in secounds, Just think that everytime you stick the needle in of those lovely little eggs ripening nicely.

Cate1976 - DH better get used to the sofa won't be much room in bed when the twins start growing.

Emak - Don't be downhearted by what Dr's say, I had an fsh of approx 8 last year & I managed to get 16 eggs sadly things didn't work & I had no frosties.  35 is by no means old (same as myself) but with tx your made to feel a lot older all to do with the quality of eggs don't forget they are the same age as us.  I don't think the rfc treat people fairly as we all seem to get the exact treatment with no differnces surely it should be on an indivdual basis, wish I had the funds to try origin.

Sorry if have forgotten anyone, so much to catch up on.  
Congrats on the     
Heartfelt sadness on the     

Sending you all a group hug, think we all need it this week.
    
Love & hugs to all
Julie


----------



## Ladyhex

what a week for us NI girls    
Lifes so unfair at times   

firstly, sue im so sorry it didnt work this time     you and DH take time out 

BJP, same to you mrs im so sorry    
jomag , hun   im sorry to read that they didnt make it     sorry to hear about your wee fur baby
what a week it has been for you

babypowder~ sorry you have been having a really bad time at the mo keep your chin up mrs wont be long now till you start the injections   

sweetchilli~ thats a real pity that they cant take you till july   
emak ~ im so sorry what happened you today mrs.......     and your not OLD   

liljewels ~so sorry it didnt work this time for you hun 
tearful ~    sorry to hear about your MIL ....how is your DH 

on a brighter note 
Loopybud   
Mandy   

Lia.g~ hows TX going for you mrs ?
Apps~ any word on that letter?

Cate # good lcuk for tomorrow

   for all the other girls i have mmissed or just lurking


----------



## Babyrocks

Liljjewels , so sorry to hear your news hons. My heart goes out to you.xxxx


----------



## mollycat

girlies...

sorry ive not posted in a while. i cant believe the run of bad luck were having on here.

sue30, liijewel, bjp, jomag, 

emak...good to see your staying positive...good luck on your journey.

babypowder.. not long now, pma!!! 

lia.. keeping my fingers crossed for this time around... pm for you

tearful.. sorry for your loss, i hope your feeling better soon x

louise & mandy... good luck for today and et.... i really hope we get some good news on here!! 

to everyone else out there.....pfff this is one rollercoaster... hugs and kisses to you all.

well on me... i got a  this morning, still no  but im sure she will come like a storm... 
i had to wait till my DP went to work this morning before i cryed.... hes so upset bless.
well everything went like a dream for us until the last fence and then we fell. heres to our next go and our 6  's

thankyou all for your support... 

Debby x


----------



## Ladyhex

mollycat, im so sorry


----------



## mollycat

thanks ladyhex... means a lot x


----------



## Mamabud

Debbie I'm so sorry, you know where I am.

Well I'm just after ringing the Royal.  All 3 eggs were suitable for icsi, and one has fertilised.  I have to ring to-morrow to ensure it has continued to divide.           
I'm sitting in tears at the minute, another hurdle overcome.  The emotions are so raw, but I will get to transfer.  My DH and I are fighters, and our little cells will be too!


----------



## mollycat

well done louise.....   it all goes well for you both x

kisses debby x


----------



## Mandyx

Hi girls

Mollycat - I am so sorry to read your news,    to you and DH

Loppybud - Congratulations    your little embie divides.

Emak - I cant believe the RFC FSH of 8.9 is normal!! Good luck with origin

Big     to everyone, I hope we start getting some good news soon.

Amandaxx

Day 4 of my 2ww, going to be the longest 2weeks ever!!!!!!   my little embie sticks.


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud thats brilliant news    
mandy hows it going with you


----------



## kittypops

Hi Jomag,

How long have you been waiting to get to no 9 on NHS list?  I have had 2 cycles at Origin and I'm no 49 on RFC private list.  Dr Williamson has told me I should be seen in Oct/Nov at RFC.  
A friend who has has both NHS and private at RFC told me that she got a letter saying NHS list was the priority at RFC and they weren't doing any more private until the NHS list had cleared.  Hopefully that means good news and quicker treatment for you.  Unfortunately for me, despite being referred at 37 I still have not had NHS treatment and I'm now too old to get it!
Luckily enough we are going for our review appt at Origin at the end of May and hope to start again there asap.

Kittyx


----------



## Sue30

Debbie ....   .. what can I say ... I'm so sorry- you did everything you could to make this work - I'm sure its like a slap on the face this morning (except it hurts LOTS more) .. please stay positive .. and look forward to those frosties in a few months time ..  

Cate - good luck with the midwife today .. hopefully you'll get to hear the heartbeats even if you don't get a scan ..!

BP - totally normal to panic .. at any stage .. but especially when you reach a milestone like that! Can't believe its less than a week now till you start stimms .... so   for lots of eggy peggys in the next few weeks!

Lia - glad to hear that no side effects from D/r .. am sure you can't wait to get to the next stage now .. roll onnnnn!!

Julie and BJP - how are you today?? Doesn't really get any easier at the minute ... but it hopefully will soon  

Ladyhex - I just read your post on the waiting list thread - we signed our forms at the same time ... I got told 12-14 months from date of signing this week ... can they PLEASE make up their mind! We might be cycling togther then .. maybe in Sept

Loopybud ... GOOD NEWS ...     ... come on TOE!!!!!!!!! Well done ..   for some division today and a successful transfer tomorrow! 

Mandy - good luck in your 2WW ...   for a BFP next week ....  

Kittypops - sorry to hear about your 2 failed cycles - you sound really positive though - so good luck for the future!

Jomag - how are you doing ... been thinking about you  

 to everyone else

I'm doing ok I guess .. isn;t really getting any easier to be honest! Think DH thinks I should be getting on with things again now ... wants to do something at the weekend but I sort of just want to see how i feel! He wasn't impressed that I was listening to the Carpenters on loop (always listen to them when I am feeling down) yesterday  .. OK .. even that makes me laugh   How sad am I!

 to all

Sue


----------



## Ladyhex

sue we could well be    buddies i was thinking sept


----------



## Sue30

Me too ...


----------



## LILJEWELS

Hi Girls,
By now I'm sure you all know my woes.

Today was my ODT so I decided to use the test the hospital gave me, Did what the instructions said went off & left it, went back a while later to see a very faint line in the window     boy am I in shock being optimistic after all that has happened.  Have been told by rfc to test again in a few days, OMG I see a glimmer of hope at last.

Mollycat - Lovely to see you on again, don't you give up hope just yet, I thought it was all over for me, you only had a 2 day transfer & you still have 1 more day of   to go don't give up hope, I had all but given up after everything that had happened to me, very good sign that the   hasnt showed up.  I had already drowned my sorrows in a whole bottle of wine on Monday nite now I don't know if I'm coming or going.

Sorry I haven't caught up with everyone my heads in a bit of a spin, feel physically sick but know thats my nerves.

Hugs
Julie


----------



## Ladyhex

liljewels thats brill news fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Cate1976

Brill news Liljewels. You might have had a late implanter which I've heard can give false negative on home test. Which test did you use? First Response are good, I got clear BFP 3 days before OTD on one of them.  ing for another BFP in a few days time.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Terrific news Julie - those 2 blue lines are magical!  Enjoy this special time!

Love S
xx


----------



## shaz2

Hey ladies  ,

sorry havent been on in a while so will have to catch up with use all.

God there has been an awful lot of bad news on here lately.. , I hope all our luck is about to change for us all.. 
loopybud Brill news on getting 3 eggs im so delighted that one has fertilised and will be praying away for you..xx 


BJP Sorry to hear that tx hasn't worked take time out for you and your dh   
Sue  So sorry to read your news Take time to grieve  

Jomag i was so sorry to read that none of your embies survived the thaw i really hope you reach top of  soon and that tx is succesful  ing away for you

liljewels thats brilliant news congratulations, you take it easy now... , ill be  ing for you...xx

loopy hows the ole jabs going?

weeza any sign of baby visiting yet??..lol... 

sorry to all the girls ive missed out on but as have bout twenty pages to catch up on ill never get caught up...lol...

lots of love and best wishes to everyone xx


----------



## crazykate

oh my goodness ladies what an awful week you've all had I really feel for you all.  

Jomag - I know it's of no comfort now but you wait and see it'll be the same for you as for me......the NHS one will work.

Sue, BFP and Mollycat - we're all know what you're going through as we've all been there and we're here anytime of the day and night for you both. xxx

I don't know when I'm gonna get my go on the NHS I signed papers in december 07    Suppose it's just a waiting game really.  

Emma - cheeky mare! I know you'd probably rather hear it straight but not as blunt as that!!!     Roll on June for a 

Julie - wow!!!! Fantastic news hopefully the start of many more   

ladyhex, Cate, shaz, Apps and all you other YOUNG beautiful ladies out there xx


----------



## Ladyhex

hello crazykate ~ hows things with you ...hows the building site   coming on have we decided on furniture yet


----------



## shaz2

hey crazycate,

hows you? im so sorry you got bad result this time round, i know how you must be feeling   , i really hope you will get your letter of offer very very soon..xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Firstly  to everyone.

I tell you I had a  reading the posts then a  at Sue


Sue30 said:


> BP -  for lots of eggy peggys in the next few weeks!


It was the eggy peggys!

Debbie im so sorry to read your news, take care of yourself and DH  as Sue said you did everything you could, I remember you saying you where going walking and had lost weight, its just so unfair.

Loopybud, great news bout your wee emmbie   it keeps going.   Love how you told it-it will keep going-mummys going to be the boss then 

Liljewels   for your next test,sounds good so far.

Lia I was glad you said you'd lost weight, I was getting worried, If my body does that d/r whats it going to do to the eggs. Im gonna need lots of PMA!

Shaz2 hope you are well.

I dreamt lastnight I had twin boys-I actually gave birth in the dream(seemed a doddle-defo a dream) they where lovely, I told my mum, I said to her my head must be full of sweetie mice, but she says its natural as everything must be going through my mind, so im going to have dreams like that , makes it harder though especially when you wake and theres nothing there.

Anyway PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA ALL THE WAY TO ALL OF US, WE'LL GET THERE IN THE END.


----------



## Babypowder

Crazykate, hopefully you should get your letter soon-wee dance for it..........            .


----------



## crazykate

errrrrm you guys inspired me to call the "waiting list line" I was added on the list on 21/7/08 (the review date after SA) and she said she is doing the June letters at the moment which of course I'm not on but that I could be looking at 12-14 months from date being put on the list...........does that mean I may be cycling with ladyhex and a few of you other ladies?  - thanks for the wee dance BP  

The building site is progressing - we are now ready for the roof  they put the windows up yesterday.  I have decided that we should wait until it's all done and dusted before picking furniture cos then I'll have a better idea of what to look for i think!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

just popping in quickly hi to everyone 

Lljewels... So please for you hun  CONGRATULATIONS    for your next test really hope it all goes well    ... i have to kids as well but its that longing for another that never goes away


----------



## andreaj81

sorry i haven't been on much girlies

jomag im so sorry your wee embies didn't make it    hopefully you'll get your nhs turn soon xx

debby i can't believe it, im so so sad you got a bfn    hope you n dh find some comfort in eachother xx 

sue and bjp       thinking of you both

louise well done on your wee embie!!!   hope all goes well for et  

julie congrats on your bfp!!    hope you get a nice strong line next time you test too xx

cate hope your appt goes well sweetie xx

babypowder, lia, glittergirl, loopyone, m777 n kitty hows the old drugs treatin ya? well i hope! babypowder...nearly there! you feeling any better? i hope im not the same as you n keep my appetite cos i can't afford to lose anymore weight. i lost 1/2 stone after my surg n im fighting to put it back on now, im tall n always lose weight when im not well 

hope you ladies waiting on tx don't have to wait too long xx hopefully we'll see some of those letters appearing soon if they were working on them today   

sorry if i missed anyone out...just way to many for me to remember lol  

anyone up at origin 2moro? im up at 10.45 for my planning appt...crazy ladies make room cos here i come


----------



## Sue30

Brilliant news Julie .... delighted for you and DH ....     

Andrea - good luck tomorrow .... ahhh .. its all about to start for you? Do you know what sort of regime you'll be on or do you find out tomorrow ... (sorry you'd think I'd know  ) Can't wait to hear all about it

CrazyCate - you me and Ladyhex could be cycling together ......   Well, if we don't decide to do FET first at Origin .. don;t know what to do about that one!

BP - that is some dream ....... ummmm .... wonder if the birth will be quite so doddlesome in 9/10 months time ..   .. ohh if only we'd these things to worry about!

Hi Shaz .. how are you? Did you get the results of your tests? What about the RFC - you're top of the list isn't that right?

Just been out to Sprucefield there and got myself some lovely tea towels ( .. I know you are all jealous) .. and some lovely new underwear .. 25% off all bras due to their £2 boob fiasco! Hope DH appreciates ..   - he would literally drop dead if he knew I said that to you gals so


----------



## shaz2

Hey sue, 

no results as such yet although have out patient appointment tomorrow so hopefuly get answers then, Yeah i was supposed to be at top of list from march and told today im definately in the june send out, so just hope and   it works...xx


----------



## Babypowder

Sue glad you mentioned the 25% off, I really need new bras, I said to DP the other night, I don't even know what size I am-he grabbed one and replied 'massive'  , its good to have a giggle though tx can be so hard on a relationship, and like you sue I'd get murdered for printing this . Right must get to M&S.


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder said:


> Loopybud, great news bout your wee emmbie   it keeps going.   Love how you told it-it will keep going-mummys going to be the boss then


Bp I had to go back and read my post, lol! You wouldn't guess that I like to be in charge!

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. Remember and say a prayer to-night for my wee cells to keep dividing.

Liljewels, that's excellent news. perhaps the hormones were not strong enough for the first test.

Mollycat - how's the form? Imak, how's you?

Thanks girls for an enjoyable night at Tiny Feet. It is going to be great getting to know everyone.


----------



## emak

Evening all
Loopybud brill news you got an embie   that it keeps dividing overnight hun and then you can join *TOE* 
Debby     soooooooooo sorry to read of you BFN     
Lljewels great news from you mrs  about time we had a bit of good news on ere
Crazykate hope you reach the top of that  list SOON 
BP how you coping with the ole tx??

Just wanted to say a special hello and THANK YOU to the girls who made it to Tinyfeet last night ,it was great to meet you all and hopefully we may have a few more people there on 8th July when we meet again ,and Louise i will remember the birthday cake   
Emma xxx


----------



## Mamabud

emak said:


> Evening all
> Louise i will remember the birthday cake
> Emma xxx


I will hold you to that!


----------



## Babyrocks

Louise so so sorry huns to hear your news. Its so tough. A big hug from me to you      


Lil Jewels, what a roller coaster you've been on> i've been there. I bleed 3 days before my test and still got a positive - it was a total head wrecker. I didn't know if I was coming or going. Would it be worth going to Royal maternity and getting a couple of Heta HcG tests to put your mind at rest adn know where you are with things? Good luck hons! As you say...there's hope


----------



## Annie70

Emak - just wanted to tell you not to give up hope on ttc, pet.  Really don't, your FSH level is not so bad at all! You may well have something when you question the dosage you were on. 

My FSH level hovered between 11-12 and I was nervous about it too as the cut-off limit for my clinic for using your own eggs was 12.  My clinic put me on the max. dosage of Gonal F (450IU and even 600IU for two extra stim days to make the follies mature at the end). On that dosage I produced 11 follies. When I questioned the dosage (due to the skyhigh costs for the Gonal F), they told me in no unclear terms that I needed it to have a hope of being able to transfer the 3 embryos that they recommend here for 35- 39-year olds.

Do you have the option of assisted hatching? If you can, go for it cause it does help out 'older' eggs (though 35 is not that old). 

I also took Chasteberry Vitex homeopathic drops for a few months before cycling-  they're supposed to help lower FSH levels though the result is stronger, the longer you take them.

Good luck with Origins next month!


----------



## Babyrocks

emak, just to add to that. I started daily oil of evening primrose, dha(fish oils) an weekly acupuncture and my FSH came down from 8.9 to 6.1 in just over a year so may be worth giving a go. Also I've read that Although doubling the dose of gonal f can  increase egg yeild, level of fertilisation can be compromised so it might be worth looking at a different stims. Also worth remembering , my friend was a poor responder and only got one egg but she's not 12 weeks pregnant x


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls 
what a couple of days - a real rollercoaster this week.

I have the weekend all to myself as Dh is taking the van and his Dad to the NW200. 
Working in the morning and shopping with Mum in the afternoon but the evening and the telly are all MINE!! 

LOTS OF BLESSINGS TO YOU ALL.
Jomag - so sorry hun about your embies.  

Sue & mollycat - all I can do is  

Good luck babypowder and loopybud - lots of      

Hang in there BJP -its stories like that of Skywalker and  liljewels rollercoaster that give us hope.

Jellybaba - yes talked to V Hutchinson and found her a little on the frosty side. Her hours don't suit us so we shan't be going there.

Apologies for missing anyone.  

Hope you all have a nice relaxed weekend despite all the sadness this week and the rain which appears to be on the way. Simply be gentle on yourselves.
Apps


----------



## Mamabud

Morning. I have to wait untill 10am to ring the Royal to make sure my little embie survived the night.  I've been waken since 8am and this is the longest 2hrs ever.  Roll on 10 o'clock!


----------



## Sue30

Loopybud ... have everything crossed for you ......


----------



## weefluff

Oh crap I had a fresh small to moderate bleed last night following sex sorry tmi!!! Rang the royal and they really said there's not much can be done just sit and wait. Can be normal but can also be miscarriage. Life is so unfair!!!


----------



## yellazippy

Ohh Wee Fluff what a headwrecker i`m sure you will be fine though   

Sue thinking of you     its good news


----------



## yellazippy

yellazippy said:


> Sue thinking of you    its good news


 sorry i meant Loopybud


----------



## lgs30

hello girls sorry to hear off so much heart ache this week my best best friends ivf failed yesterday so was totally gutted for her hope u are all keepin the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

omg i had about a whole post done i lost it


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud any word from the RFC    
lgs sorry to hear about your friend 

babypowder hows you today now long now till the jabs lol 
crazykate good progress on the building site then ....keep them at it    weather doesnt help really 

loopyone hows the jabs for you hun 
andreaj ....i have about 3 stone if you want it for free   

weefluff as yellazippy said its such a headwecker   
sue hows you mrs  

apps the whole weekend to your self    get vino out and run naked round the house   
sweetchilli hows you today 

hello to jomag, lia, tearful, babyrocks , betty, holly, emak, lmk, mollycat, shaz, really sorry if i missed anybody out     

this is the short version of my first post


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls - thanks for all your lovely replies.  Am feeling better today now that I am over the shock of none of my frosties surviving the thaw.  Yesterday should have been my transfer and I just spent the day thinking "I should have been having acupuncture now.. now I should have been getting the transfer... by now I should be at home resting with my embies back where they belong..."  DH and I took the day off anyway and went to the Balmoral Show and got absolutely trollied.  I have never drunk so much bacardi in all my life and DH told me this morning that I was less than dignified!  Don't think it was a good look.  But hey.. I think I deserved a blow out!  

Rang the RFC and they told me I have been on the list since June 08 and should get my letter of offer Sept/Oct time. That will probably mean starting tx Nov/Dec.  Seems like a long way off but I guess the break will do me good. 

Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck.  This thread has been pretty sad of late, hopefully next time I check in you lot will have some good news to report!

Take care all.

Jo x


----------



## Mamabud

Jomag I'm sure you feel better for ur blow out.  This IF is such a rollercoaster that we need some sort of release!
Weefluff let's hope that you are ok.

Well my wee embie survived overnight, and has been transferred successfully.  It was a grade b 4 cell minus.  I'm not sure how good that is, but at least we are in with a chance, as on Monday I thought it was all over!  Let's pray that it keeps dividing and we are blessed with a mini me (or mini dh)!!  I live in Coleraine but I won't be near the bikes!  Too much noise and traffic!  I will stay close to home all weekend to let my little fighter get settled into his / her new home!  Thanks for all the words of support.  You all are great.


----------



## Sue30

Looypybud ... thats fantastic news .. you are now PUPO .. ..    YOur plans for the weekend sound perfect ...   for a BFP in 2 weeks time ..  

Jomag .. its lovely to hear from you! this week must have been so hard .. but I like your style yesterday ..   .. you need a day like that with your DH .. I'm planning one tomorrow night .. I'm even looking forward to the hangover .... (I'll regret saying that  ) YOu could be joining me, Crazycate and Ladyhex for our NHS treatment then sometime after the summer .......   &   for lots of positive outcomes!

Apparition - like the sound of your weekend .. hope the weather improves for your shopping trip  

BJP & Debbie - thinking about you both  

Julie - did you do another test?

Shaz - thats great news your letter is on the way - hope you got some answers today ...  

Andrea - how did you get on at origin?

Hey everyone else ..  

Feeling alot better today - bleeding has relented - even discussed with DH what our next steps might be ... so thats progress! just taken my Mum and a few of her friends out for afternoon tea as it was her birthday and it was lovely - need I say it after treatment and everything I am the size of a house - diet and fitness regime start Monday - I'll see some of you over on 'Shedding the pounds' thread ..........   

Sue XOX


----------



## andreaj81

loopybud congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!    you n dh get the answer to your prayers xx

jomag glad your feeling a little better...glad you had a good blow out sometimes thats exactly what you need ...bet you'd a sore head today! lol

weefluff i really hope everything is ok. has the bleeding stopped?

ladyhex lol thats what my dad n MIL said!  hows you?

apps hope you enjoy your weekend of peace n quiet! n if you do decide to run about the house naked remember to close the blinds first! 

debby how you feeling today honey? hope you n dh are looking after eachother

sue im so glad your feeling a little better sweetie  thanks for remembering my appt xx

lia, sweetchilli n anyone else headin up to NW200 have a fantastic weekend!!! 

i had my planning appt n first injection today so im officially d/r now!  i had a bit of reaction on my tummy afterwards but the nurse said as long as it doesn't get any worse after 2moro's it should be fine. i just have to look forward to dh's attempt 2moro  he's only ever injected calves before n he said if i misbehave he'll grab me by the nose!!! lol  

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## emak

Babyrocks and Annie thanks for the tips and reassurance regarding my FSH .I have been taking fish oil for over a year now and due to start acupuncture again soon.I honestly dont feel that 8.9 was too high but then i suppose that was over a year ago,i am due to get it redone in about 2 weeks time as Origin have requested  it ,so i suppose we will see what its like now  
Loopybud im delighted you wee embie survive the night so you are now offically PUPO  
Andrea well done on getting that first jab out of the way   the rest should be a doddle for you  
Hope the rest of you lovely girls are well
E  xxxx


----------



## trinity

Hi everyone

I've been a bit of a lurker on this board, but i do thank you all for sharing your experiences.

I want to ask if anyone is on the private waiting list for FET and if so how long have you been told you have to wait.

We had our referral appt with Dr McManus 2 wks ago and we are back on the private waiting list, but she was vague about the waiting time.  She said a couple of months but phone if I hadn't heard anything in 6 mths.  

Someone in a previous post mentioned her when they were talking about Origin.  Does she do private work out of there with Dr Roberts?  if so I wondered if it was possible to transfer our frosties from RFC to origin where there is hardly a waiting list

Any ideas or feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


Trin


----------



## Mamabud

Trinity welcome to the board.  I hope that is you finally out of the woodwork.  I'm sorry but I cannot help you with the waiting list for FET.


----------



## Cate1976

loopybud: Congratulations on being PUPO,  and  for a BFP

andrea: Glad you've started tx, hope it goes smoothly and you get BFP.

Sue: Glad the bleeding has stopped, hope you don't have any more.

Jomag: Glad you had a good day at the Balmoral show. Hope you haven't got a hangover today.

Apparition: Hope you enjoy your weekend.

Emak: Hope you get good FSH results in 2 weeks time.

My booking in went really well yesterday, next appointment with mw is in August at 25 weeks. Next scan should be in 2-4 weeks when I'll be 12-14 weeks.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud  on being 

cate glad everything went well 
andrea first injection oh how scary ...im grand thanks 

jomag i really hope the head wasnt to sore this morning lol 
emak i hope the next bloods you get done show that your FSH is down 

trinity do come and join the mad world of FF lol  this is going to happen to the RFC waiting list

sue do come across to the fat fighting thread  this is how we do our exercise lol


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning ladies 

isnt the weather really poo    bad words dont work lol 
hope its abit better for the ladies up at the NW200 

hope everybody has a good weekend


----------



## Sue30

How did you know thats what I looked like Ladyhex ....   

Welcome to the board trinity - sorry I can't help you with your FET query - but I hope it happens soon for you!

Cate - glad to hear you are doing well! The weeks are ticking by nicely for you!

Andrea - now you have given us all a lovely image of your DH injecting you like a little calf ... its so wrong  ...  

THinking about you Debbie, Jpmag and qnu ..


----------



## lia.g

Trinity - welcome to the thread.  I've just started FET.  We paid private with RFC.  Only had to wait just over a month and a half before we got our letter of offer.  Waiting lists are very short.

Loopybud - huge congrats on being PUPO   for a BFP

Cate - glad everythings going well with you

Andrea - hope the jabbings going well  

Just on quickly as heading down to NW200 now.  Sun has just made an appearance in Ballymoney so thats promising  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying your weekend

Lia


----------



## susiemax

Hi Tearful,

Just read ur post, so sorry for all you and DH are going through, dealing with just one thing is stressful but everything at once is heartbreaking  You and DH have all our  and 

I'm glad I met you and DH at the RFC that morning. Recommending this site has been great help and support. So *THANK YOU* so much.

Susie


----------



## Babypowder

Hey everyone 

Think most of ya's are away to the NW200 hope you's get a good day.

Just a quickey to say LOOPYBUD congrats on being PUOP , and welcome to TOE.

Trinity hello and welcome 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Mamabud

Bp I just noticed that your bubbles were at 220, so I blew them up to 227 for you!!  I live in Coleraine but not at all interested in the bikes!  I have spent to-day in bed, reading the Jade Goody autobiography which goes as far as her finding out about her cancer.  It was quite interesting.

Thanks for all your congrats on being PUPO.  I love the graphics Ladyhex.  Well I have been feeling very bloated since the transfer, sort of like being full of trapped wind!  I have been to the toilet (TMI) so maybe it is the gel?  Mum phoned this morning to see how I am, and she thought that if we got to transfer, that was it, I was pg - dear love her.  I think she is trying not to get too excited, and now she has to wait lol.  My DH parents are another story.  We confronted them last Friday about telling a taxi driver (yes really) about our tx, in the nicest possible way, and now they say they don't want to be told anything else about our tx, and haven't rang since last Friday.  Total [email protected]@wholes, and it'll be their loss WHEN I get a positive result (PMA).  All they needed to do was say sorry, but then again, they are always right (we told them at the start of this IF that it was private, and up to use who we told).  I'm not at all annoying my-self about this but feel sorry for my DH.

Ladyhex on a positive note, where can I get boobies like that?  That's why my exercise isn't working lol!


----------



## Ladyhex

that wee woman is really funny the more you look at her i think i will use her as my avatar   

loopybud im sorry you not having a good time with your in-laws    it must be hard on your DH 
susiemax ...hows you being feeling  

sue ... you are just beautiful    hows you feeling today mrs ?

hows everybody else doing ?


----------



## Babypowder

Hey Loopybud, cheers for the bubbles 

Sorry to hear about your in-laws-but a random taxi drivers a bit much , when you get your BFP im sure they'll not be long comming round. My DP parents are the same-there a bit odd TBH so we haven't told ANY of his family, I said if  I get a BFP when will we tell them, he said when we can't hide your bump anymore , im happy with that there his parents, I'll look after my family in my way and he does his.

Not in to the NW200 EITHER-too noisy , anyway working in the morn, so nearly bedtime for me .


----------



## Sue30

Girls .....   is BAD ... VERY BAD .....  

Had a great afternoon/evening tho .... home in bed by 10 .. (i think  )

No answers at the bottom of my beer bottle - but DH and I are going to be just fine  

BP - hope work goes swiftly for you ...  

Ladyhex - going out for a big Sunday lunch with parents and then I swear .. THAT IS IT!!!!! See ya over there tmw ...  

Loopybud .. you're right ... you really can't get stressed about the way other people get on ... loving your PMA ..   for BFP


----------



## Ladyhex

sue i wished at times the bottom of the bottle had the answer  
 for you and DH 
enjoy your lunch and monday will be the start of you fat fighting week   
babypowder now long till injections

loopyone hows did you get on this morning 
andrea hows the injections going mrs .....  i can just picture you like a little cow after DH has injected you  

loopybud hows you feeling this morning 
lia.g have a good one at the NW200

 crazykate, emak,lmk, tearful, sweetchilli, lgs, mollycat, molly777, babyrocks, susiemax, jomag, weefluff, yellazippy, shaz2, trinity, apps, BJP, qnu, qound, sunbeam, galaxy, glitter, holly1, cate, weeza, jellybaba, really sorry if i left anybody out


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
had a relaxed weekend until last night when it all went sour.
DH never phoned or txt yesterday to say hello from the NW200 although he and his Dad phoned his mum. 
At least she called me - I'm quite happy on my own and had lots of treats planned but  couldn't believe he didn't call.
Then   & cramps all last night so when he did eventually call this morning I was a big wet tearful mess and gave him what for down the phone. Always feel dodgy on day one. Am i being to hard? Would you all expect your DHs to call?

Then i have to go to our neices 2 year birthday party at in-laws today. 
I hate  .

Hope you all had a better time - lots of   to you all.

Sure to back to my old self tommorrow Apps


----------



## lia.g

Apparation - sorry to hear you're having a bad day.  Funny, we were just talking about MEN yesterday and the annoying things they do.  They really are such a different species aren't they.  I'm not sure they mean to be, but they can just be so insensitive and thoughtless without even realising.    

Ladyhex - NW was very wet    But had a lovely day with two of my mates who have children.  Spend the day in the house with them playing Wii and left the boys to watch the bikes.  Hows your wknd been?

Andrea - hows the injections going?  Am I right in thinking you have injections instead of spray?


----------



## IGWIN79

how do you know if your long protocol ar long pro when origin phoned me al the dates they give me went out of me head   should i ask them agin ?


----------



## IGWIN79

girls i think its just hit me today what i we are having to go through OMG getting really scared sitting in bed YES yet again   cant stop thinking about Dh keeps asking whats wrong but cant tell him cause i think i will start balling my eyes out  
this is a good picture of me today   Havent even done me hair today one side is up and the other all down hee hee



Well enough moaning from me how is everyone keeping

Lia .. did you have a nice time at the brummmmm brummmmmmsssss flip they were loud i slept in the back of the van for a hour when they were racing    Oh and had no drink ME was so good !!!!

Andrea ... hows the injections going hun  are you feeling ok 

Ladyhex ... I am good hun had a good weekend ,very wet Hows you been keeping  LOVE THE COW  

Apparations ... I hate day one as well i am a moody b........ and cant face people at all 
hope you feel better soon hun

WELCOME trinity you find it great on here

Emak how are you hun 

Sue ... hows you hun

Loopybud .... CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO   for a BFP hun

Babypowder ... how was your weekend ?

BIG HEY to everyone else hope yous all had good weekends


----------



## Sue30

Sweetchilli -      at your picture ... the ladybird did it for me .. no the slippers ......   That was me for about the last 3 weeks too!!!!!!!!! I totally know what you are feeling - I was exactly the same when the start of treatment was looming  - we wait so long and then when it actually appears on the horizon its like a wee bit of a shock .. suppose we all hope that a wee miracle will happen and we won't need it after all!! I actually felt much better and settled once treatment started  .. so I hope you do too    I'd ask them when you are speaking to them again .. everyone seems to be different - think I was on a short protocol, but no idea why  

Apparition ...    - day 1 is just pants!!!! And DH's just don;t get it! I would TOTALLY have expected my DH to call too - they just don't think sometimes, but honestly, it doesn't mean he doesn't care! Hope the   doesn't hang about for too long ..  

Hello to everyone else  

Had a lovely lunch out with Mum and Dad and then went and met up with our little godson who is 11 months and up in Belfast for the day - he is just the best wee thing .. however now I am all sad, seeing my DH with him .... life just isn't fair! Going now to have my last bar of chocolate - I'm thinking Munchies ... and maybe .. this is so wrong ... a crisp sandwich!


----------



## IGWIN79

Sue dh seen it and said that was excatly what i looked like even down to the grumpy face     
i know what you mean about hoping for a wee miracle so we dont have to go through it i think that every  month 
Its heart breaking to see your dhs with other kids and your right it s not F...... fair.
I find it hard to be round babys  we were at my friends house at the weekend and they told me they were trying , and i dont know why but i felt really upset ,dont get me wrong i was really happy for them , but it was like your going to get preg before me and it made me really sad , i think me is loosing it         

SHARE THE MUNCHIES OH I LOVE THEM HAD TWO PACKETS YESTERDAY YUMMMMMMMM


----------



## Babypowder

Apps hope your feeling better today , im with yourself and Sue, I would have totally expected a phonecall, if not a couple of calls, but thats men, they get caught up in 'men' things and think ack she'll be alright sure i'll see her tomorrow 
I remember waiting on my letter and DP didn't get why I was soo annoyed that it hadn't arrived, we try to prepare ourselves way more than they do, but it doesn't mean he doesn't love you, just needs a  and told never to do that again .

Have some chocolate-its cures all.............................................................................

Sue ask apps if she'll share with you , it is so hard seein your DP/H with wee babies, its like a knife in your heart, so unfair,
I watched that 'The Unloved' lastnight, anybody see it? I had tears in my eyes the whole way through, these people who have kids then they end up in care-we all would give anything for a child, but also its awful to see how they live in a care home, we have always said adoption is definatly an option, DP said theres plenty of kids out there need love, even if im sucessful with tx  , I would still look into it.

Right brekkie time


----------



## Sue30

Babypowder .. you are in trouble ....   That muffin looks gorgeous ....... but its   for me for at least a few weeks ...   I didn;t see that programme .. sounds like it would make me angry - I watched something else about surrogacy - I'm now convinced that not only do we have issues conceiving but then that I can't carry the little embies ... DH thought I was nuts .. and some of the woman on the programme were nuts - its such a head wrecker!!

Sweetchilli - the munchies were just FANTASTIC - sorry I ate them all in one sitting - but I'll tell you what I'll get you a packet to celebrate your BFP in a few months time ... hows that for PMA  

Apps - how are you feeling today?


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone!!!!

wasn't on much over the weekend. hope everyone had a nice one what every you did. i bet you ladies up the nw got soaked, the weather was horrible!

ladyhex    i love the pic of the wee cow! must show dh! hows you?

sweetchilli im doing grand thanks, think im coping ok. was a bit nervous the first time dh did it but he did good    lia yeah im doin inj instead of spray for d/r. no side effects yet...hope it stays that way  

apps sorry you feel [email protected] af is a witch, i always feel bad on day 1!  i do agree with you tho i'd have expected a phonecall too. hopefully you feel a wee bit better today

babypowder how you feeling? you been getting many side effects? hope not.  not long to go now!!! i bet you can't wait

sue how did your sweetie party go?! i love crisp sandwiches lol has to be tayto cheese n onion!!!! yum

weefluff how've you been? no more bleeding i hope xx

liljewels did you do another test? hope it was much stronger than the first one 

loopybud how you holdin up sweetie? sending your wee embie tons of positive vibes i hope xx

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Babypowder

Sue I watched that surrogacy programme straight after 'on demand' no wonder I didn't get to sleep til 2am-my head was spinning with, care homes people giving away babies, and tx in general .
I think your DH may be right-you are alittle 

  only joking! Its a hard one, Im convinced my womb won't make a nice nest for emmbies, whereas you've had tx and know your body a little better but   this isn't the case 

Olga lastnight on that programme would have got a slap from me-BTW her husband seemed gay  that girl just gave birth to a baby for her-hormones and letting go thrown in-and she didn't want that girls kids saying bye incase they woke the baby  FS!


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea-definately tayto c&o for a crisp sandwich-its my fave, with a bit of ham and some salad cream  

Glad ypur DH did well and you managed your jabs, the side effects vary, think people expect the big ones but I had lots of little annoying ones-like dry skin, scratchy eyes, sore throats, not all at once, just now and then over the weeks, well barr the dry skin still have it .

Keep meaning to say Mandyx and loopybud        (I keep forgetting to post that) hope you both are doing well.


Andrea, have to say, can't really believe im nearing this point, its like its happening to someone else, opened one of my injections (just the box ) earlier and stood looking at it, theres not much in the vials for what they do to your body,but im    they do enough.


----------



## Babypowder

This star goes to my DP who bought me beautiful roses yesterday, he bought me last week too........thought it was a one off, but he must have seen how they magically stop nagging  .


----------



## Mamabud

Afternoon everyone.  How's the form?  Bp I love the star, my DH is very thoughtfull too, (most of the times lol) and it makes such a difference to have that level of support.  I think you are more addicted to this board than me lol!  Not long till the injections, u must be so glad that you are nearly there.  Don't go worrying about ur womb being suitable, as you'll really start stressing.  Just pray that you get enough juicy eggs fertilised, and you've as good a chance as the next person to get pg. I'm so thankfull that I got to transfer as I really thought it was all over at my last scan.  Have you this time off work, as you will really need it (from last scan through to transfer) as this was my most stressfull week ever - I really started to feel like Tiny Tears lol

Andrea, Tayto C+O, god was good when he created them lol!  I hope the injections are going ok?

Sweetchilli - I would have been v annoyed with my dh if he didn't phone - it would have been the spare room for him    I hope you are both ok now?

Mollycat - How are you holding up?  Looking forward to lunch to-morrow with Imak and you.  If anyone else is interested let me know, going to the Lodge for 1pm.

I hope everyone else is keeping well.  I am meant to be doing Awards Entries for work, but I am not getting very far lol

So far I'm feeling ok.  I was very bloated the first couple of days, and I don't know if it was wind or cramps.  To-day I'm feeling pretty normal.  I was on the due date calculater and it takes 7 to 12 days to implant, and symtoms would normally be from then onwards.  I'm starting to think that I'd be better at work as the time is just dragging!

No doubt I'll be back on later, so bye for now.


----------



## Sue30

OMG ANdrea and Babypowder - it so has to be Tayto Cheese and Onion ....   . .with butter (and I usually am not a butter person) and salad cream .. GOOD CALL !!!!!!!!

Andrea - glad to hear injections are going well .. does take you a little while just to get into the stride of them ... if you are on injections for D/r - how long are you taking them for?

BP - Olgas hubbie was deffo odd I thought .. he said about 2 words the whole programme and just made weird glances at the camera! TBH he'd have to be odd to put up with her .. that surrogate mum was so lovely and had such lovely children! PMA about your womb     

Just phoned Origin to confirm that the test turned negative at the weekend   - got review appointment on Friday afternoon .. ahh .. didn't think it would be that quick ... panicking now! Think we need to decide whether to go for FET or wait for NHS go .. anyone any advice? Think NHS go is due Sept time?


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud, doing what I can to make juicy eggs , DP has been great, don't get me wrong outside tx he's no angel, but has came through when I needed him.
Im definately taking 2-3weeks off, as you said from last scan till after test date, im going to be addicted to morning tv-something I never do, Im not a big tv watcher, from about 8/9pm onwards I would watch some things. So yip i'll be popping up here everyday , for someone to keep me sane.

Gald your getting out for lunch with the girls tomorrow, will pass some time and get you out, enjoy.


----------



## Mamabud

Sue, it's hard to know what to do about tx, as your body needs time to recover, never mind ur emotions, but u some desperatley want a baby.  It is a hard call, if you could wait till ur NHS go it would maybe give u a good chance to be fighting fit, however the waiting is awlfull.  I 'm not sure what I'd do - not much of a help to you.

Bp - I think the time off helps as I'm in a very stressfull job, and the buck falls with me, so all my staff have been informed not to make any contact!!!  I have loads of dvd's to watch but I haven't managed one yet!  At leat DH will have his tea reading everyday, he'll be loving it!

I really need to shift my [email protected]@ and get some of this paper work done - I don't have to but it will take pressure off when I go back to work on June 1st!


----------



## lia.g

Loopybud - would have loved to meet with you girls for lunch tomorrow as I'm actually off but have arranged to meet one of my colleagues who is off on maternity leave    Keep me in mind for next time.  Can ususally get time off during the week if I have some notice.  Have fun!

Sue - how many embryos have you got?  NHS will only fund a FET if you have more than 5 embryos rather than a full tx.  We decided just to pay for a FET and keep our NHS go, however its a very individual thing and only you can decide whats right for you.

Sweetchilli - I'm laughing at the thought of you sleeping in the back of the van at the races    I didn't even see one race.  Me and my friend went down to Portstewart with her two year old and 5 month old at lunch time but it was just too cold so we went and sat at a friends house just up from the York Hotel and drank tea all afternoon!  The boys all had a great time though down at the pits.


----------



## apparition

Hi girls
Thanks so much for the big chocolate muffin Babypowder. You enjoy Sue - will do you the world of good.Had to resist as I'm still recovering from all the junk I ate over the weekend.  Buns, those cadbury's clusters, a whole carrot cake, chinese, sherry trifle, wine oh a cream bun at work oh my! It was great and beat the blues out of AF. DH and I back on terms again. Poor thing found his ailing Dad just a little more than a handful - keeping him out of trouble and hypothermia. Both wrecked with lack of sleep from the noise of Portrush bikers parties. They enjoyed the racing. Neices party wasn't too bad either - thank god for chocolate cake - forgot about that!!

Good luck with all those injections and treatments. Heard the letters should be out tommorrow I i've been really good in resisting to phone RFC to get the heads up.

Have a nice evening all - way home after work to watch 'Into the Wild' and eat some really healthy oily fish and veg.
Apps


----------



## andreaj81

oh good lord! ladies i've just had a heart attack! 
dh was supposed to do my injection before he went on nite duty but we forgot n i had 2 do it myself!!!!!!! i wouldn't have minded as much if it was one of the prefilled pens but its not, my hand was shaking so much. its so silly cos i give them 2 ppl all the time but its so different when its yourself! anyhoo i bit the bullet n did it..eventually. i normally get a sweet after inj for being brave lol so 2nite i gave myself 2 sweeties  

hows everyone else?


----------



## Mamabud

Lia - we'll never get u sorted to meet up lol you seem to have such a busy schedule.  I'm off all next week too, so apart from Friday anyday would suit.  I'm sure Debbie would be ok as she is off, it would just be a matter of seeing when Lisa is off if you want?

Andrea I love the fact that you get a treat after your injection, that really tickled me!

Apparition, enjoy ur movie!


----------



## crazykate

omg ladies I feel like sweetchilli's little green man!!!  My sister got married on Saturday and I still haven't recovered..........worst bit is I wasn't even drinking        

It all came together at the last minute - at 4pm on friday she wasn't even sure if her DJ had remembered she was getting married as neither of them had made contact...........he turned up and he was great I sat down for approx. 20 mins and other than that danced myself dizzy all night!  Got home about 1.30am and straight into the shower didn't get up til 12.20 ish and could have done with going back to bed but mum and dad bbq'd for mum's family before they went to the airport.....I'm knackered!!!  

Sue - FET would be cheaper than a full fresh cycle hun and you could keep your NHS go!! - Only a suggestion it may be financially better for you  .  Are you seeing Dr. Farrag at Origin?  He's usually straight enough - well he advised me to leave tx for a few months and let my body and mind recover - at the end of the day he could have said go again next month and just taken our money.  I think he gives sound advice. 

Andrea - well done on your stabs mrs    

Ladyhex - how did you know my (.Y.) swung like that   

Hello Trinity - good to see that you've plucked up the courage to join the madhouse!!! Good luck    

Emak, sweetchilli, loopybud, loopy, apparition, cate, lia.g, Babypowder, mollycat, mandyx and everyone else


----------



## lmk

lost my last post grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

goodmorning all

loopybud and mandyx hope the 2ww is passing by quickly    the   are watching you!!!

emak not long to origins honey wish you all the luck in the world, i got my appointment with them too but have to cancel as my rfc rang me on fri with myoffer of private tx.  hope to   with you again as you were a fab buddy tears an all  

shaz2 no 2am phone calls yet  !!

welcome trinity to ff the girls here are fab  

crazykate well done on not having any    at the wedding proud of you girl i don't think i could have been as strong!!

hope all the   girls are keeping well so many of you now, i hope to joining you next month   

andrea well done on doing the jabs yourself  

looking forward to meeting up with loopybud and mollycat for lunch mmmmmm (sorry liag you can't make it hope to meet up soon) 

catch up later  

lmk xx


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning girls 

Crazykate ....no drink      i couldn't do that lol 
loppybud and mandy hows it going on the dread it 2ww ?  

sweetchilli ...that green man was brilliant    
babypowder not long now mrs


----------



## Ladyhex

were is the rest of my post    
i had loads done ...i cant even remember what  i had wrote lol   
sorry girls


----------



## lia.g

Loopybud - I work 9-5 Monday to Friday in belfast unfortunately so if I take time off during the week has to be annual leave and depends who else is off or what I've got in my diary    I've left my diary at work but as I said, generally if I have a bit of notice I can work something out.   Hope you all have a lovely lunch today anyway.  I love the Lodge  

Andrea - I love that you give yourself a treat after your injection lol  

Morning to everyone else.  Sorry so few personals but rushing out now - driving to draperstown to meet a friend from work whos off on Maternity


----------



## Sue30

Morning ....  

Hope you enjoy your lunch girls -  

Loopybud - I feel exactly as you wrote it ..you made me LOL ... physically and emotionally need to recover but the longing for a baby is much more intense after having the failed treatment ...   How's you feeling this week?

Lia - we have 5 frosties .. didn;t know that now .... sounds like good advice though to keep NHS for full treatment .. after all ... we all deserve a full treatment  from them 

Apps and others -   for some big envelopes arriving later in the week!

Andrea - well done in giving yourself your injection - I deffo couldn't have - do you get a sticker with your sweet ..  

Hey CrazyCate - sounds like you had a good weekend then ... well done on the not drinking .. is your sister away anywhere nice on her honeymoon? you have really reassured me about Friday .. we are seeing Dr Farrag at Origin ...  

Lmk - great news about the phonecall .. roll on treatment!

BP - one day to jabs  .. .excited?

Morning Ladyhex ....   to computers!!!!!

   for 2WWers and all those   at the mo!

Debby and Qnu  ....  

Ahhh .. todays another day .... 3 people we know had babies yesterday .... even a set of twins .....   but   - know you girls know what I mean ...


----------



## Mandyx

Hi girls

Havent been on in a while, trying to pretend nothing is happening to see if the time goes any faster (unfortunately its not working).

Sue - I always found Dr Farrag helpful, I am sure he will advise you what is best

Andrea - Well done. I am used to giving injections too and it is completely different giving them to yourself (I turned into such a baby )

Babypowder - Goodluck with the injections. I know you have heard it before but once you have done your 1st one its easy after that. Also I know what you mean about feeling its happening to someone else, I am nearly talking about myself in 3rd party  .

Crazykate - Glad your sister wedding went well, I take it you got your mum sorted?

Loppybud - Hows the 2ww going?? 

Hope all the girls going out for lunch have a lovely time.

Big hi and   to everyone else.

Amandax

My 2ww is going very slow even though between my DH, mum, dad, sister and best friend ( who is off on maternity leave) I havent been left alone for minute . Trying really hard not to obsess but it hard as I constantly have mild cramps ( think its the cyclogest). I have to admit at this stage I am not tempted to test early as I dont even want to test on the test day!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Well I'm just back from lunch with Mollycat and Imak - oh how great to be ladies that lunch lol.  Lia we'll get something sorted between us all!  

Sue - I'm glad I could be of help   That's me, always say it as you see it (however I was never very good at catchphrase!)  

Imak - I'm so pleased that ur private tx has came about so quickly.  DR McManus is lovely - she done my e c and transfer.

Crazycate have you caught up with ur sleep yet?

Mandy, pm for you

Well the 2 ww is just dragging in.  It is going to be a long 2 weeks!

I'll catch up later, Louise.


----------



## KITTY1231

afternoon ladies 

how are we doing havent been on in a while and it was gret to meet some of you at the tiny feet meeting i really enjoyed meeting up 

hope everyone is well and lots of    to anyone who has news that they didnt want i had so much to read i cant keep up sorry my head is all over the place today i didnt sleep very well last night 

started injections last night and got myself into a bit of a state as it took me ages to pluck up the courage to stick in tne needle and i couldnt ask dh to do it as i had to do it on my own as he is away on sat sun and mon night so i had to make sure i could do it managed it in the end 

up tomorrow morning at 745 not looking forward to that matchsticks at the ready 

as i said hope you are all well


----------



## andreaj81

evening ladies

kitty well done for doing your first injection!!!  it'll fly in for you now 

bp good luck for your first inj 2moro  kitty's right its the thought of the first one makes it the worst 

sue lol no stickers!  my sweeties are yummy tho...rhubard n custards mmmmm  hows you?

glad you ladies who lunch had a good time 

mandy sounds like everyone is keeping you occupied! hopefully the time starts 2 go a bit quicker, same goes for you louise. when you both testing?

imak so pleased your private tx came round nice n quickly 

m777 how you going? hanging in there i hope

big hugs sweetchilli, ladyhex, lia, crazycate, apps, emma, lmk, and all our newbies! sorry if i forgot anyone!!


----------



## emak

Hey girls ,hope you are all well  
Lisa YIPEE for getting your offer of tx at the rfc ,what Dr are you under and when do you hope to start? You never know we may be cycle buddies AGAIN    
Louise how you finding the   is it driving you insane yet ?   
Kitty well done on getting that first jab over and done with ,the rest shouldnt be a problem ,the first is always a bit scary  
Crazykate glad you enjoyed your sisters wedding ...am i right is she your twin or am i way of the mark,loving your ** pic you look lovely.
Mandy 2ww for you too,dont worry too much about the mild cramps ,a lot of us girls get them on the 2ww.
Andrea hows the jabs going for you?
Hope you ladies that "lunch" had a lovely feed  
No craic with me ,just looking forward to my trip to London in 2 weeks time and a wedding next weekend ,so taking things easy til then  
Hope the rest of you girlies are well
Emma xx


----------



## Sue30

Mandy - thats great you are doing so well ....   for BFP ...  

Loopybud - glad you enjoyed lunch .. i've been a bit of a lady who lunches for a while noe .. going back to work is going to be a big shock!! Well nearly 1/2 way through your 2WW .. its going quickly ... how you feeling?

Kitty - great news you have started injections ...   - you are so brave doing them yourself but needs must for us ladies ... do you know yet when ET is?

Andrea - love Rhubard bad Custard .. good choice ..  

Emak - sounds like you have a busy time over the next few weeks .. that'll mean your appointment will come all the quicker!

Hey BP - Hows the nerves?


----------



## Babypowder

Sue30 said:


> Hey BP - Hows the nerves?


Hi sue, doing ok, I'll be glad tomorrow when I can award myself the wee milestone sign , I actually have Ruhbarb and custard aswell-good ole M&S yum  
Must be abit nervous, as im kinda wide awake and going to clean, clean ,clean-usually im in jammies and in bed by now , so definatley nerves  Dp's away out he'll be shocked when he arrives home and im not in bed!

lmk   on your letter.

Mandyx and Loopbud  

Lia, hope your well 

Crazykate, glad you enjoyed the wedding and danced the night away 

Cate, hope you and the twinnies are well.

Emak, London is lovely, I assume the wedding-the bride is the girl who's hen night you where just on? Have you got an outfit?

 to everyone else .


----------



## lmk

hi all

well done kitty on the ole jabs  

all the best bp for the first jab tomorrow  

emma i got a phone call from dr mcmanus herself on friday i thought it was someone takin the pi$$, she is ready to start me after june af. we're both really glad to get started again and i know now what to expect as does dh lol!!!  

my dh had to put up alot with me feb/mar/apr nearly had to sign me in to   house... i nearly flicked a spoonful of hot soup at him for slurping too loudly, he was happy that i told him that i felt like doing it and that i didnt go ahead and do it!!! so i think he deserves a medal and that he is prepared to go through it again     this makes loopybud laugh but i was a pshyco wife... anyone else behave in this manner or is it just me? 

sorry for the me rant, but i hope i gave you all a little giggle!
lmkxxx
ps maybe if any1 who has met me see's me during tx cross the road and walk on you have been warned


----------



## Babypowder

well thats my first jab  over with-DP took over and primed pen etc, he was great, but then I had a bit of a panic, when the needle came near me , so with DP shoutin from the hall 'if ya want a baby you have to do this' I managed it-then thought after-was that it , might even let him do tomorrows, as he was a bit disapointed I think that he didn't get to do it.

Im paitently waiting now to feel any changes over the next days.

lmk have to say, I would have flicked that spoon -must be a man thing, DP does it-cracks me up, esp when I have PMT it seems like its 10times louder aswell , so your not alone. Somedays tx can be like having PMT all day , I have to admitt, DP has had a plate fly passed his head -well he just wasn't listening.


----------



## andreaj81

bp woohoo well done you for your first injection! your stimming!!!!!!     not long to go now!!  

hows everyone else today? doesn't look quite as bad outside today, hopefully it stays that way

ps im glad i've started a trend with the sweets...bp soon we'll all be wearing red n sucking rhubarb n custards!


----------



## crazykate

morning  

congrats Kitty and BP on your first injections  only a few more left to go...........  

Emak - Thanks for your lovely comment about me.  Everyone was commenting on my dress.  It wasn't my twin sister that got married she was married before me!  It was my middle sister there should be pics of her on my ** photos too..........she'll be the one in the wedding dress    .  I'm now fully caught up on my sleep too.

Better go and get some work done been here since 9 and haven't done a stroke!

Love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

loopybud: Hang in there, I found time between BFP and first scan dragged more than 2ww. Probably due to the fact that I got signs tx had worked very soon after ET.

CrazyKate: Glad you enjoyed the wedding and good on you for not drinking. I was at a party Saturday before last and seeing others with glasses of wine was hard.

lmk: Glad you're starting tx soon.

apparition: Glad you had a good time at the NW. It's ok to eat junk food every now and again. DH and I don't eat healthily when we're at Summer Madness. Last year I mostly had savoury crepes from Manu's (he has a trailer that he takes to events and someone else is running the cafe). There was a food stand last year doing baked spuds as well so hopefully it'll be back this year.

I'm fine, twins doing ok as well. Just waiting to find out when scan is. Going over to my parents next weekend, we're flying over. Decided that 4 days with them was better than 3 and flight is only just over an hour.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
very quiet here at work - actually getting time to read.

Still no letter - did anyone get theirs yet? I'm going to call them tomorrow.

Congrats Babypowder and kitty on the injections.

lots of     to everyone else out there.

Cate1976 - have a nice time away - sure your parents are dying to see you.

Chat later Apps


----------



## Sue30

.. first injection over Babypowder ... your is now officiallly moved into the fast lane ...       Ps .. I am never in a clean clean clean mood ... send me some cleaning vibes ..  

Lmk - you did make me giggle ... think we've all been that pshyco wife ...    .. although no flying plates as of yet BP ...  

Andrea .. jabs still going ok .. when are you up for a scan?? 

Cate1976 - glad to hear you are well - just right taking a trip away to see your parents - am sure they can't wait to see you either

Mandx and Loopybud .. how are yous doing?      sprinkled for BFP

Apps -   you get your letter at the end of the week - pester the life out of them tomorrow .......  

Hey everyone else - hope you are all having a nice day


Just off to get my wayward eyebrows waxed (haven;t been done since started treatment ) Its a glamorous life for us ladies

Sue XOX


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls ,hope i find yous all well 


lmk said:


> my dh had to put up alot with me feb/mar/apr nearly had to sign me in to  house... i nearly flicked a spoonful of hot soup at him for slurping too loudly, he was happy that i told him that i felt like doing it and that i didnt go ahead and do it!!! so i think he deserves a medal and that he is prepared to go through it again   this makes loopybud laugh but i was a pshyco wife... anyone else behave in this manner or is it just me?
> 
> sorry for the me rant, but i hope i gave you all a little giggle!
> lmkxxx
> ps maybe if any1 who has met me see's me during tx cross the road and walk on you have been warned


OMG Lisa     that really did make me giggle and you too BP   
BP and Kitty  hope the rest of the jabs go well and you both have LOTS of follies when you go for your first scan  
Crazykate i was looking at the wedding pics last night ,you all look great ,has your sis gone anywhere nice for honeymoon?
Sue enjoy your pampering....actually dont think we could class waxing as pampering   
Cate hope you get your scan soon
Girls i had to take a half day off work today,i had a phone call from my bank at 8.10 this morning just as i was about to go out the door to work to ask me had i made an online money transfere of a very large amount ,which i hadnt ,i was the victim of fraud.The fraud team noticed it and froze the payment thank god !!!! The money was taken from my account but will be returned by tomorrow OMG i was sick with worry ,i dont want to say how much was involved bit it was a lot .There was no way i could have stayed at work all day as i needed to ring the bank again to find out what was happening ,so all my cards are STOPPED omg i will have to ask DH for money     at least i can laugh about it now but im telling ya ,i was fit for nothing this morning ,at least it is all sorted now.
So thats my "drama" for the week ,hopefully the rest of the week will be a lot less eventful.
Emma xx


----------



## Mamabud

OMG Emma, it's it lucky that the bank were on the ball, before authorising the transfer.  I would have been by my-self, but at least it is sorted now.  I'm sure you can't wait to get to London now for a well deserved break.

Sue - I start work at 6am, so I don't know how I'll be after 3 weeks to lie-ins.  My DH said to start getting up earlier next week - you can imagine my reply lol

I really had tears in my eyes when Imak told me about the soup.  I told my DH and he said we definately weren't having any while I was on my spray!  BP I can't believe you threw a plate!!!  My Dh would not let me live that down!  I'm glad you got ur first injection past you, another milestone.

Cate - I don't know if I should ask this as I might just stress my-self but when did ur symptoms start and what were they?

Mandy - hope ur keeping sane  

Kitty - it was great meeting you up at Tiny Feet.  I'm glad that the injections are going ok.

Hi to anyone I've missed, Louise


----------



## glitter girl

lmk said:


> my dh had to put up alot with me feb/mar/apr nearly had to sign me in to  house... i nearly flicked a spoonful of hot soup at him for slurping too loudly, he was happy that i told him that i felt like doing it and that i didnt go ahead and do it!!! ... anyone else behave in this manner or is it just me?


   , I have to confess that I have many an evil thought since starting D.R, thankfully they are just thoughts   and I havn't carried any of them out, YET  .


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

OMG emma,thats awful, fcking theives  im sure you where sick, glad its sorted now.

Loopybud, I was lol I can picture your reply to you DH about getting up earlier.......

Hi to everyone else, all yous gals lurking away .

I can't wait til the morn to do another jab, im really excited now, every step is a step closer and all that .

 to everyone. BP


----------



## Cate1976

loopybud: First off everyone is different but here's what happened with me 4 days after ET went off sweets (have started eating them again though), 5 days after ET appetite increased drastically (amount I eat now varies from day to day, if I'm tired then I don't eat as much), 7 days after ET had tiny bit of spotting which I assumed to be implantation bleed (had similar spotting end jan 05, see my signature). As I say everyone gets different signs of BFP at different times. I think getting signs of BFP so early made the 2ww go quicker although I did test with First Response 3 days before OTD.

Emak: Glad your bank was on the ball and stopped the payment. I've heard of people being victims of fraud and it taking weeks or even months for them to get their money back. Hope you get new cards again soon.


----------



## Babypowder

Girls am looking  , right the ole pineapple juice/brazil nuts-when do I start?

I started today as I thought you did it during stimms , but was in the POLL section there and some post say during 2ww?

Im confused and don't want to do anything wrong .


----------



## lmk

hey ladies whats with the weather  ??

emma what the f*** i bet you are glad your money is protected honey 

well done bp as form the nuts juice etc i done it during stimms.

cate have a good break and time with your parents.

mollycat      

loopybud and mandyx     

any1 watch the apprentice? it's making me  

love to all        lmk xx


----------



## Sue30

Emak - thats desperate about your bank ....    Glad it all got sorted in the end but flip me the stress of it am sure you could do without!

BP - I took my Brazil Nuts and pineapple juice throughout my whole treatment ... (although I was on short protocol ... hey was that me sounding knowledgeable . ...  ) I don't think you can do anything wrong mrs .. healthy balanced diet and you'll be fine   

Mollycat ... is that B-day celebrations I hear? Hope you are doing OK .. thinking about you  

Imk - I don't really watch the Apprentice but was glad to hear Ben was booted out last night .. he was such a   

Mandx and Loopybud ....   for BFP at the end of the week!


----------



## andreaj81

good morning everyone!

emma my word! thank goodness your bank is on the ball, im sure you were climbing the walls! at least its all sorted now

bp as far as i know (which im afraid isn't much) you start at stimms so that its helps with the lining right thru. i hope so cos im just following you! lol

mandy n loopybud how you doin ladies?       

hows everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

Moring everyone 

Thanx for the reassurance girls, have just downed a glass of juice 

Andrea was lol at you saying your following me-take it that means your getting the socks  

Mandyx and Loopybud, how ya's holding up?  

Weather looks a bit better today, hope it stays


----------



## Sue30

YOu spoke too soon BP - its lashing here now ...  

Having a few friends from work coming for lunch - have decided I am going back next Thur -


----------



## lgs30

ladies on the topic of the pineapple juice an the brazil nuts i done them the whole way through until day 2 of my thought it could not do any harm an plus my acupuncture an it seemed to work   hope you are all doing great were ever you are on treatment   an loads of     to you all 
     love linda xx


----------



## andreaj81

hi linda!! so good to 'see' you! how you keeping? hope your not feeling as sick. how many weeks now?

bp i was telling dh about the socks last nite n he was killing himself laughing....he said i don't need any encouragement!!


----------



## Babypowder

yip Sue its   here too  enjoy your lunch-what ya making?

Hope the thunder stays away, my wee furbaby was going bananas yesterday at it she was so scared, wee pet 

Lgs plus 1 glad your doing well.


Think where I was getting confused re:juice/nuts, was that some girls get a baseline scan  I assume the RFC doesn't do that, the girls that get them, seem to be really happy that their lining is thin, where I was under the impression your lining needed to be thick for the emmbies , my scan is day 7 of stimms, so my lining surely would need to be thick as 3days later is my final scan.

Tx is so confusing, but im munching away anyway 

Andrea, my DP is used to me, he knows im already   get the socks


----------



## lgs30

Am a big 10 weeks 2 days all good so far but havin a sore pelvis is a cracker lol dont mind at all sickness seems to have left an am eatin the house down lol


----------



## apparition

Hi all
talked to Caroline at RFC ref. NHS list - very long chat.
She told me that the June letters have gone out and should have been received - I'm not on the June list  

I asked about the July list and she told me that there isn't one yet and they wouldn't be prepared until mid June and that the offers wouldn't go out for the July periods until a week/fortnight before the end of June. They can't tell me if i'm likely to be on that one either.   It certainly doesn't give much time for preparing for the start of treatment where acu. and not drinking is concerned.

I explained that we need our numbers back as it was the only sign that we were moving towards the IVF. The introduction of the 12 - 14 months rubbish just makes us all feel that we are getting pushed back. I was told I would get a letter by May (in March) and now I don't know if I will even be seen in July. I think we should all email the health minister and head of RFC to tell them the system is no longer transparent and adding to our stress and likelihood of treatment failure. 

I also told them that they need to get their stories straight as we were all confering and sharing the information with each other. I said by the end of the day your information will be online and shared with other patients.
Hope that was OK.  
What do you all think?
Apps

Lots of love &   to everyone


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies

Debbie -    Hope you're having a lovely day xo

Babypowder - I took brazil nuts through stimms and 2ww as its supposed to help thicken the lining.

Mandy and Loopybud - hope you girls are doing ok   

Emma - banks are a nightmare  

Apparition - how frustrating    They really need to get themselves sorted.  Its not good enough.

Well I'm off to reflexology tonight and very much looking forward to it.  D/R still going well. Can't believe I start my patches and tablets on Tuesday.  Its flying in this time  

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry for lack of personals but just on quickly at work 

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder

ack Apps thts so sh1t, and to top it off their telling you all something diffferent, think your idea to get in touch with someone is a good idea, really those girls are only receptionist (not knocking the job) and prob don't know whats happening theselves half times, its seems those who shout loudest get somewhere in situations like appointments (not necessarily IF TX), I have said a few times that [email protected]@dy Health Minister needs to realise the mess he's left behind 

I feel for all you girls waiting-I was nearly up the walls so know what its like 

Hope theres better news on Tuesday.

Lia I see your nearly on your patches-when's your scans, FET? Will you be joining us on the 2ww? or are you after us? my e/c is 1st June   all being well.


----------



## Babypowder

Debbie have a fab day.


----------



## lia.g

Hi Babypowder,  not long for you now until e/c!    My FET is scheduled for 10th June so I'll be a week behind you all being well. Just hoping and praying the lining thickens properly 1st time round this time!


----------



## glitter girl

lia.g said:


> My FET is scheduled for 10th June so I'll be a week behind you all being well. Just hoping and praying the lining thickens properly 1st time round this time!


Lia, my EC is 10 June so I'll be just a few days behind you, glad I will have someone on 2ww with me


----------



## lia.g

Glitter, glad to hear I'll have someone to share the dreaded 2ww with


----------



## Cate1976

mollycat:  Hope you've had a great day.

apparition:  for you.  at RFC giving different info to different people. Good on you though for telling RFC that those on waiting lists are conferring and sharing info with each other.

Lia:  for you that your lining thickens 1st time.

This time next week, I'll be at my parents. Really looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Its quiet on here........not like ya's 



Lia, thats geat you and glitter are together   for a lovely lining.

Well girls its that time of year again

I say every year im not watching-but always do , what about the rest of you? maybe we'll have a thread decicated to it, f its good this year.


----------



## Sue30

Morning ...   

Just been out for a cup of tea and a sneaky slice of carrot cake (there are carrots in it so therefore healthy ..  ) and then a wee swim .. its a nice way to spend a Friday morning ..!!

BP - where do you get those graphics ..   Does it start tonight .. I didn't even know ... I am so not on the ball!

Thats great Glitter , Lia and BP will be   together .. and Andrea too ... 

Apparition - you did really well to get all that information! Thank you   I am definitely with you about emailing anyone who can help our cause, even if it is just to recognise that changing how things are done without communication to all those involved is unfair and plain bad management!!  I truely believe they have forgotten that we are real people! Good point about us conferring on line .. thats were most of us get information .. as its certainly not from them!!

 to everyone else  

I'm off to my review appointment this afternoon so I'll let you's all know how I get on!


----------



## Babypowder

No Big Bro tonight Sue, but its on it way, prob start of June 

Ahh theres always one big titted blonde to keep our DH/P's entertained  .


----------



## Mandyx

Hi girls

Looks like bad news for us. Started getting bad cramps on Wed night and on Thurday started staining (did a test and BFN). Today was still staining and now cramps are starting to get strong again. Was abit of a mess last night but today feel abit better. Was our first time and it would have been brilliant if it had of worked but theres always next time.

Sorry no personals, hopefully be back to form soon. Big   to everyone, thanks for your support.

Loopybud - How are you.   for a BFP.

Amandaxx


----------



## lia.g

Awh Mandy, really sorry to hear that    Any chance it could be an implantation bleed?  Its so hard, just take care of yourself and DH


----------



## andreaj81

good morning ladies

mandy sorry to hear about the spotting, but lia's right could it possibly be implantation? esp if not a full flow bleed.  hope you n dh are looking after eachother

loopybud hows you sweetie? how long now til testing? hope your well

sue how did your appt go yest?

glad you ladies will be sharing 2ww it'll keep you sane. sue...im a few wks behind the girls, im not having ec until 29th june

debby sorry i missed your bday  hope you had a great day

hope everyone else is well


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies

hows everyong doing today?

I love big brother as well, i sooo cany wait till it starts,
well just wanted to see if anyone got their letters of offer this morning, i got mine but there was no appointment sent with it for bloods etc which i found strange!! anyone else??

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

hey girls, how is everyone??

mandyx hoping it is implantation bleed hun       

loopybud      

big bro i looooooove it sad that i am, but i never miss it, hopefully tx will be in jul/aug so it'll help pass in the days iykwim lol!! s

shaz no letter for me yet.

catch up tomorrow heading out tonight to a 40th bday party so will be havin a few 

love to all lmkxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone, it's been very quiet on here.  I guess some people do have a social life lol.  

Mandy, I'm so sorry that ur bleeding.  Big hugs going ur way.  

Andrea I'm fine thanks.  I was on my friends wedding yesterday so we had a nice day.  On the 2ww side of thing, still feeling very normal, with a bit of a negative attitude, but I can't shake it.

Imak and Mollycat - hello!!

Sue - carrot cake  

Shaz - positive news that you've got ur letter

Hi Lia, Babypowder, Glitter Girl, Cate and everyone else who I've forgotten.  I hope you are having a good weekend despite the weather


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Sorry i haven't been on in a while, felt it was easier not been on every day while i was right in the middle of it all.... well I have my very last injections tomor and trigger tomor night, EC was to be monday and now changed to Tuesday... I have to say the last few wks have been a complete rollercoaster of emotions can't believe its all happening next week and then i'm on 2ww please god i will get there.... this is my 3rd time for IVF and definately the hardest... 

sorry this was just a me me post, but i have be thinking about you guys...
babypowder, andrea, imk, app, mollycat happy birthday, emak, mandy   , shaz  , sue, glittergirl, cate, loopybud, lia.g and all all the other girls out there and all you lurks, and if the lovely wee girl i met from strabane in origins on friday hi there hope you got home ok...

Hugs M777


----------



## Mamabud

Hi Molly 777.  It's great to hear from you again.  My how your tx has flown by - egg collection on Tuesday OMG let's pray that you get loads to eggs which fertilise.  Everyone says that after your first tx it gets easier, so I'm sorry it's been difficult.  I found my first tx not as bad as I'd been expecting physically, but the emotions OMG unreal.  I never have been through anything like that.  I really hope that you get the success you deserve.


----------



## Babypowder

Morning 

Mandyx    its implantation bleed, do test again mrs, tx, plays havoc with your bod, will be      for you 

Shaz OMG at last , thats great news, maybe you don't need your blood re-done if you had them done before, which is good too, as although their necessary it holds the process up too  

Molly777, hope you are doing well, e/c tues brilliant, Loopyone has her's that day and I have my 1st scan ,              for all of us.

Loopyone     you had lots of follies today.

Loopybud, glad your hanging in not long to go now  

Girls I tell you we need a run of BFP'S this board-do you think if we send    everytime we post it would help? Im going to try anyway, ya never know, not much happening downstairs with me-day 5 of stimms, but I don't know if thats 'normal' or not being a 1st timmer , looking forward to my scan but sh1tt1ing myself aswell incase they don't see anything or they see something their not supposed to and this risk of OHSS is a nightmare, keeps you panicking .

Anyway..............Heres to the   Mandyx, loopybud, molly777, loopyone, babypowder, glittergirl, kitty, andrea, lia g and all the N.I girls (hope I didn't forget anyone   )


----------



## emak

Hi girls
Molly777 soooooooooo sorry to hear you are finding this tx hard ,lets   that its 3rd time lucky for you and that you have loads of eggs for e/c on Tuesday      
BP ohhhhh you having a wee panic ,totally understandable hun ,when is your scan ? sending you loads of     
Loopybud how you hanging in there mrs,is wednesday your test day
Ohhh girls all this talk of big brother ,i canny wait ,every year i say im not gonna watch it but i always do   
Girls gonna have to cut this short calling over to my mums ,chat later
Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Cheers Emma for the     I know we all support each other all the time, but thought maybe energy might creep through the board and reach all who need it 
My scan is Tues 7.30am , I just threw my hoover up the hall , would I be right in thinking stimming is like PMT symtoms , cause I tell ya, im on the edge here today , aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh oh and               to all .

Defo looks like we're goning to need a BB2009 thread, *****, *****, ***** bout the loony contestants.


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies

hows everyone bank holiday weekend going so far??

Baby powder i agree with you we need lots of      .through this board at minute, i also was like a psyco during last tx so no how u feel..lol.. Yeah i did get my bloods done in december but when they sent for me in march they sent me an appointmbet so maybe just ring on tuesdat to double check..  

loopyone not long now chick...loads of   ers for you and    

Molly great to hear from you again, i so hope everthing goes well for you, ill be  ing away for you and send you lots of            ..best of luck in the world..xxx 

lmk i hope your magic envelope comes now on tuesday,   

Mandy thinking of you and your dh, hope and pray you get a positive result..    

hello to everyone sorry not loads of personals just wanted to say hello and good luck to all...xx


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone

molly good to hear from you..i wondered where you'd got to. sorry to hear you've not been feeling to good. hopefully you'll feel better after tues.  

mandy did you do another test honey?   

bp i think thats a great idea about the PMA hopefully it'll mean a load of bfp's for us all    lol at you throwing th e hoover...maybe your stressed about tues?!   for lots (but not too many! lol) follies!

shaz glad you got your letter! woohoo!


----------



## andreaj81

damn i forgot the flamin pma after all that lol


----------



## Babypowder

andreaj81 said:


> damn i forgot the flamin pma after all that lol


 andrea.

Think your right about Tues, its prob all just playing on my mind, and poor hoover suffered as a result , good to know im not alone Shaz with the the mood swings 

                                   follies for all-but as andrea said-not to many!


----------



## Mandyx

Hi girls

Its over for us this time round AF came with avengence. Had a really bad couple of days but trying to put it behind us and get ready for round 2!! Having a big blow out tomorrow and from Tuesday am going on diet and exercise regime to get prepared for next time.

Thanks all for your support   . Hope there are going to be lots of BFP soon starting with loopybud  .

                                                       to everyone.


----------



## Ladyhex

girls sorry to read that some of you arent have a good time at the mo     

Bp cant believe your scan is on tue    ont be long now                                          

shaz2 glad to read that you finally got your letter of offer        

mandy also sorry to read that it wasnt your time this time round 

loopybud hows you keeping 
looopyone when is EC for you mrs ?

andreaj hows tx for you mrs ?

sweetchilli hows things going with you


----------



## Ladyhex

lost my post again     

the short one .....hows all you other girls keeping at the mo 

sweetchilli, babyrocks, weefluff, crazykate, sue, lmk, emak, betty, yellazippy, glitter, galaxy, molly777, mollycat, 

BP we sure do need a  really good run of BFP BFP BFP BFP                                          
                               
                               
                               
                               
                                                              
                                                                              ^rei                               ^


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls

Loving all the PMA. You're right, we are in desperate need of some good news on here                

Mandy - so sorry to hear it wasn't good news for you this time round    Good to see you're looking ahead to next time round. Take care  

Molly777 and Loopyone - good luck for e/c on Tue   for lots of eggs   

Bp - good luck for your scan on tue   Poor hoover    Been there done that, had some awful mood swings during tx last time.  Poor DH really thought I was loosing it   

Shaz - yay that your letter arrived  

Andrea - how you getting on?

Hi to emma, sweetchilli, ladyhex, debbie, glitter, galaxy,cate, apparition, lmk, lgs and anyone else I've left out

All good with me so far.  Start my patches and tablets tomorrow and have my scan on 5th June to check if lining has thickened.  Can't believe how quick its going this time!

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

good morning ladies!!! where did the sun go?!    anybody doin anything nice today?



mandy im so sorry it wasn't your time     hope you n dh are takin care of eachother
2moro is a big day for lots of our girlies!!! 


lia im sure you can't wait to get started on the patches n tabs! your tx sure does seem to be flyin in!   hows your mood been this time?

bp         hope your scan goes well 2moro. has the pain in your side eased any?  

loopyone n m777        hoping n praying everything goes well for ec 

loopybud                  hope your keeping well 


sweetchilli how you mrs?! has dh got you tied to that bed again   

ladyhex hows things with you? hope your keeping well 


well im not too bad so far, had a sorehead yest so im hoping it doesn't come back today! i have been alot warmer which is excellent cos im normally freezing all the time! lol dh said everyone else gets hotflushes n i just came up to normal temp!    im surprised i haven't had bad mood swings yet, my pmt is normally quite bad anyway but i'd say it wasn't even as bad this time! i've prob shouldn't have opened my mouth tho...... lol


----------



## andreaj81

ok this is absolutely ridiculous!!!!!!!!!    not even half an hour ago im happy i've had no mood swings.....as soon a i open my [email protected]@dy mouth im a blubbering wreck!!!!! mum phoned n the tears just started....for no reason what so ever!!! i thought i might scud myself but 30 mins l8r...thats takin the biscuit!!!! lol


----------



## Ladyhex

andreaj you made me laugh this morning  it just takes one thing to set anybody off but you think about it all the drugs you have in your body

lia.g is going fast for you to mrs 5th june wont be long coming round

BP ...good luck for tomorrow hun                 

molly777 and loopyone fingers crossed for tuesday


----------



## Babypowder

Morning 

Loving all the PMA 

Andrea,   moodswings, their just mad, but its always good to know your not alone, we've all had them and the bad news for me is, my hoover now wont retract the lead  you know the way you press the button and it sucks it up like spaghetti, so if possible id advise not throwing anything    to you.

Mandyx sorry to read your news , take care of yourself and DH.

Lia your tx is flying by       for a thick lining.

Loopybud 

Sue30 hows you?

Ladyhex, love all your   you posted, they are much needed 

Cant wait to finish work today, was sick as a dog this morn-of course that leads to all the wee remarks of-'something to tell us' , no I [email protected]*1ng dont , feeling a bit brighter now, but whats with this bloating  OMG its a nightmare, pain in my side has eased abit, thankgoodness, ah well I'll have a lot more to put up with when im pg in the next couple of weeks(PMA )

                                                       to all.


----------



## Ladyhex

BP ....hope your feeling better    

               
               
               
               
               
               
               
               
               
               
               
               

for all the girls going thought TX at the mo and the girls just finished 

this wee thread needs abit of good luck at the mo


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195761.0


----------

